# Sticky  What Are You Wearing Today 2.0?



## iam.mike

Starting a new WAYWT thread to continue where we left off 

Original WAYWT thread (dates back to 2006):
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/what-are-you-wearing-today.62656/

So, what are you wearing today?


----------



## upr_crust

Sensible wrote:

"Upr., this is an outstanding outfit, and very nicely put together. I like the soft blue with the brown suit. I usually wear either a yellow shirt, a tan one or an ecru shade with a darker brown suit, but this blue is also very pleasing. Any of these colors, in my opinion, is better than stark white which, I find, to sometimes be a little too 'harsh' when paired with brown.

You mentioned a slightly shorter jacket, and this is certainly flattering if one is on the short/regular borderline as you mention. However, if one is a definite long, you have to be a bit careful not to wear something too short so that it doesn't look as if you have outgrown the things you are wearing.

What really 'seals' this outfit as a winner is the amazing balmoral boot. I just love them, and I am quite sure that you have the identical item in black.* I have some boots from Johnston and Murphy and also from Paul Fredrick, but I had to settle for a blucker style, not the more formal closed bottom like in this boot. I am sure that these, being from PS, were far more expensive than mine. Even as it is, I get compliments on the ones I have because, being in academia and in science, I am perhaps in even more of a sartorial deset than you are.

* I likely have dozens of things in which I have purchased the same item in various colors: suits, pants, shoes, , sweaters, even overcoats. I like basic styles and, once I find one I like, I enjoy getting it in various colors."

I, as you do, do not like white shirts with brown suits, finding that white does little to complement most brown suits, making a better contrast with navy or grey suits.

At 6' 1", you are clearly in the "long" category, whereas I am now 5' 8" (I seem to have shrunk an inch in the last few years) and am now a borderline short suit wearer - depending on make and model. I do make sure that my suit jackets cover my ass, and ideally, the hem falls at the first joint of my thumb.

As for balmoral boots, I have a pair in black, which I am wearing today, and would have posted to this thread, save for the fact that my ISP decided to take a powder sometime overnight, and is not scheduled to be back online until sometime this evening. I will post photos of today's attire as soon as I am able, Verizon willing. For the record, my black balmoral boots, though also from Paul Stuart, are not exactly the same as my brown ones, due to the fact that both were bought on sale - beggars can't be choosers .

I am told that academia is a sartorial desert, and my office, if not a total sartorial desert, is definitely at least a sartorial savannah - close to desert conditions. I am, I believe, the local oasis .


----------



## Howard

mikel said:


> Starting a new WAYWT thread to continue where we left off
> 
> Original WAYWT thread (dates back to 2006):
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/what-are-you-wearing-today.62656/
> 
> So, what are you wearing today?


Wow Mike I can't believe that lasted 11 years.


----------



## iam.mike

Howard said:


> Wow Mike I can't believe that lasted 11 years.


I know, right?

I would share what I'm wearing today, but I certainly do not dress nearly as stylishly as most of our members do 

Hoping that watching this thread will provide me with some inspiration though!


----------



## upr_crust

I would have posted more than mere text to this new thread, save for the fact that my home ISP has been out of service for the last 24 hours or more, allegedly returning to service later this morning. I will post the last two days' worth of photos as soon as I am able, then resume posting as normal tomorrow (I hope).


----------



## iam.mike

Thanks @upr_crust!!


----------



## upr_crust

Back after nearly two days with no Internet service.

Yesterday:

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Vintage watch chain
PS - BB
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center






































Today:

Suit & shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
Vintage watch chain
PS - PRL
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods, London
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

Taking a day off from suits and ties . . .

Sweater, shirt, corduroys, and cap - BB
Boots - Paul Stuart
Puffer coat - Soia & Kyo
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin


----------



## eagle2250

^^
As always, whether it be formal, dressy or even just casual, upr_crust, you set the mark for how it should be done. I am particularly encouraged by your rig for today because I think I have the means at hand to come close to replicating it (different knit pattern on the sweater, less colorful socks and RM William's Craftsman boots, rather than the Paul Stuart Chelsea's you are wearing). Thank you for the inspiration to try!


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> As always, whether it be formal, dressy or even just casual, upr_crust, you set the mark for how it should be done. I am particularly encouraged by your rig for today because I think I have the means at hand to come close to replicating it (different knit pattern on the sweater, less colorful socks and RM William's Craftsman boots, rather than the Paul Stuart Chelsea's you are wearing). Thank you for the inspiration to try!


Thank you, Eagle. I must confess, however, that the major motivation for today's attire was the weather, as it is currently a whopping 17F outside, with a wind chill factor making it feel like 9F, hence the sweater, cords, and puffer jacket.


----------



## Howard

very nice ensemble Crusty, Do you dress according to the weather when it's cold?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice ensemble Crusty, Do you dress according to the weather when it's cold?


I always try to dress appropriately for the weather as well as for whatever the occasion is for which I am dressing, so, yes.


----------



## kev'n

Sir,
The pictures you'll provided show impeccable style, and eye for fashion forward attire, and down right attention to detail. I applaud your efforts.


----------



## bernoulli

I vote we have two WAYWT: one for @upr_crust show, in which we would get to comment on his wonderful attires, and another for the hoi-polloi. There is a clear hierarchy at AAAC. The same would apply for a thread on What shoes are you wearing today (with a separate thread for @RogerP ) and What cravat are you wearing today (so we could check on @Shaver ).


----------



## Shaver

Not to criticise, and acknowledging that your mother tongue is Portuguese, which likely does not include borrowed Latin, but there is no 'the' before oi polloi. As the translation is 'the many' then this is a tautoloy. Concededly not as abhorrent as a pure RAS tautology but of similar ilk. 

I approve that we all (Premiership and Sunday league contributors) are able to play together here. WAYWT is akin to a sartorial F.A. cup fourth round.

However, were separate threads required then you my highly esteemed friend have a thing or two to show the membership about bespoke.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Taking a day off from suits and ties . . .
> 
> Sweater, shirt, corduroys, and cap - BB
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Puffer coat - Soia & Kyo
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin


Puffer coat? Puffer coat! Oh upr....

More seriously - puffer coat aside - a great start to a thread that, let's face it, you tend to carry. I particularly liked the Paul Stewart fleur-de-lis braces.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> I vote we have two WAYWT: one for @upr_crust show, in which we would get to comment on his wonderful attires, and another for the hoi-polloi. There is a clear hierarchy at AAAC. The same would apply for a thread on What shoes are you wearing today (with a separate thread for @RogerP ) and What cravat are you wearing today (so we could check on @Shaver ).


As charming a compliment as you have made, my dear Bernoulli, I believe that a thread exclusively devoted to me would be rather dull in short order. I have always encouraged other people to post to this thread, and hope that people are not discouraged to post here just because I am such a post-hog.

Shaver, for the record, "hoi polloi" is Greek, not Latin, in origin. Just sayin' . . .


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> As charming a compliment as you have made, my dear Bernoulli, I believe that a thread exclusively devoted to me would be rather dull in short order. I have always encouraged other people to post to this thread, and hope that people are not discouraged to post here just because I am such a post-hog.
> 
> Shaver, for the record, "hoi polloi" is Greek, not Latin, in origin. Just sayin' . . .


Oh bollocks.

I am, apparently, not quite as smart as I had believed myself to be.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Puffer coat? Puffer coat! Oh upr....
> 
> More seriously - puffer coat aside - a great start to a thread that, let's face it, you tend to carry. I particularly liked the Paul Stewart fleur-de-lis braces.


Sorry, Shaver - the puffer coat shows the victory of meteorology over style, I fear. As for the fleur-de-lis braces, one of my more favorite recent purchases - thank you for noting.


----------



## mfreeman73

One of the big advantages to upr_crust's post, besides getting to see nice clothing, is learning about new brands. I haven't heard of half of the brands he uses. So it gives me a chance to look them up and learn about new clothing. One day I'll have to get duded up and post a pic here.


----------



## Fading Fast

mfreeman73 said:


> One of the big advantages to upr_crust's post, besides getting to see nice clothing, is learning about new brands. I haven't heard of half of the brands he uses. So it gives me a chance to look them up and learn about new clothing. One day I'll have to get duded up and post a pic here.


Spot on - and your inspiring a fun game: *Name your favorite Upr-revealed brand?*

For me, it would be New and Lingwood - a toff British brand I had never heard of but which could be the original antecedent to Paul Stuart's Phineas Cole brand.

It's an amped-up, stylized and not-color-shy version of traditional British clothing that demands smart tailoring (no slouchy irreverence allowed - these are sharp clothes that require an exacting fit).

New and Lingwood clothes would have no place in my modest style and not-interesting life, but I love seeing Upr take on these clothes with his panache and flair - the symbiosis is wonderful


----------



## krock

New and Lingwood olive tweed is now on my list of "desperately want to buy some day".*https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/members/upr_crust.20891/*


----------



## upr_crust

mfreeman73 said:


> One of the big advantages to upr_crust's post, besides getting to see nice clothing, is learning about new brands. I haven't heard of half of the brands he uses. So it gives me a chance to look them up and learn about new clothing. One day I'll have to get duded up and post a pic here.


Judging from your profile photo, you are a young man, and most likely not fiscally favored as I am. I would suggest that a better exercise for you might be to analyze that which you like about my postings (style, pattern, fit, etc.) and then apply what you've learned to the clothes that you'll be more likely to be able to afford - a goodly number (though not all) of the brands I wear might be a bit beyond your means. Learning why certain brands are "better" would be a much more valuable lesson than blindly attempting to buy what I have bought, brand for brand.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Spot on - and your inspiring a fun game: *Name your favorite Upr-revealed brand?*
> 
> For me, it would be New and Lingwood - a toff British brand I had never heard of but which could be the original antecedent to Paul Stuart's Phineas Cole brand.
> 
> It's an amped-up, stylized and not-color-shy version of traditional British clothing that demands smart tailoring (no slouchy irreverence allowed - these are sharp clothes that require an exacting fit).
> 
> New and Lingwood clothes would have no place in my modest style and not-interesting life, but I love seeing Upr take on these clothes with his panache and flair - the symbiosis is wonderful


Ironically enough, I owned no more than a pair of braces, a shirt, and a pair of cufflinks from New & Lingwood eight years ago. It was only in the wake of the death of my first husband that I started to buy their suits, enticed by the dark navy bold stripe three-piece suit that I wore most recently last week - the "gateway drug" to several other suits, and other accessories.



krock said:


> New and Lingwood olive tweed is now on my list of "desperately want to buy some day".


Enjoy the pleasures of anticipation (an underrated emotion in these days of instant gratification). I am sure that the tweed will be there for you when you have the means to acquire it.


----------



## fishertw

Given that it's 3 degrees outside with 3 inches of fresh snow, I'm staying put at home by the fire. Wide wale Bills cords, Pendleton wool button down, Barbour lambswool sweater, smart wool socks and good Timberland winter boat shoes with heavy tread in case I decide to bring in the newspaper.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
MY friend, I cannot claim to be enjoying the fresh snow or to be enjoying the warmth of a robust fire in the fireplace that you mention, but the brisk 57 degrees we are experiencing locally, does permit me the luxury of enjoying the comforting warmth of one of my beloved BrooksFlannel sport shirts. It doesn't happen often! LOL.


----------



## fishertw

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> MY friend, I cannot claim to be enjoying the fresh snow or to be enjoying the warmth of a robust fire in the fireplace that you mention, but the brisk 57 degrees we are experiencing locally, does permit me the luxury of enjoying the comforting warmth of one of my beloved BrooksFlannel sport shirts. It doesn't happen often! LOL.


I look forward to being in your fair state later this month. Three other "old car guys" and I will make our tenth annual journey to the Rolex 24 Hour sports car race in Daytona. I get away for a few days and enjoy the warmer weather and the spectacle of watching some very expensive fast sports cars as the sports car racing season starts.


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Judging from your profile photo, you are a young man, and most likely not fiscally favored as I am. I would suggest that a better exercise for you might be to analyze that which you like about my postings (style, pattern, fit, etc.) and then apply what you've learned to the clothes that you'll be more likely to be able to afford - a goodly number (though not all) of the brands I wear might be a bit beyond your means. Learning why certain brands are "better" would be a much more valuable lesson than blindly attempting to buy what I have bought, brand for brand.


I definitely agree with Crusty here because I am definitely in a different financial bracket than he, but I at least get to see what it means to dress for success regarding styles, fit, pattern combinations; as I have learned so much about those nuances, even if it means shopping for different brands than what is in his own wardrobe. I have made so many mistakes in coordination.

So, to sum it up, focus more on the way he coordinates his ensembles rather than brands right now.


----------



## mfreeman73

upr_crust said:


> Judging from your profile photo, you are a young man, and most likely not fiscally favored as I am. I would suggest that a better exercise for you might be to analyze that which you like about my postings (style, pattern, fit, etc.) and then apply what you've learned to the clothes that you'll be more likely to be able to afford - a goodly number (though not all) of the brands I wear might be a bit beyond your means. Learning why certain brands are "better" would be a much more valuable lesson than blindly attempting to buy what I have bought, brand for brand.


Funds are definitely limited. While I do have a good career as a CPA, I'm certainly not a wealthy CPA. But, that's ok. I buy what I can afford and admire the things I can't afford yet, if ever. And I'm mid 40's, so not elderly, but not a kid fresh out of college. But, it took me until my 40's to learn how to dress properly. I never had anyone show me, nor did I really ever care until recently. But, after learning a lot and dressing better, I do like it a lot better.


----------



## no_surrender

Crusty, mind sharing with us details on the gloves you’ve been wearing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

A new year, but the same old Arctic weather in NYC (and elsewhere) still . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Mata Soto, via SevendeImports, Portland Maine
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Vintage Christian Dior
Boots - Paul Smith
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

no_surrender said:


> Crusty, mind sharing with us details on the gloves you've been wearing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Today's gloves came from Saks, under their own brand, but most of the time, the gloves I wear come from the local discounter Century 21, located in lower Manhattan - gloves with cashmere linings, no brand name in particular, and cheap enough such that every coat I own has gloves stuck into the pockets - no searching for gloves when going out.


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, so I guess you won't be going out today cause of the bitter cold weather I suppose?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, so I guess you won't be going out today cause of the bitter cold weather I suppose?


Unfortunately, I needed to go to work, hence I got dressed up and went out, with a second scarf and earmuffs not shown in the photos for today.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Very smart look with the contrasting waistcoat, Upr


----------



## upr_crust

Shawl Lapel said:


> Very smart look with the contrasting waistcoat, Upr


Thank you, Shawl!

Midweek, and slightly warmer than yesterday, hence only a two-piece suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BBGF
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - RLPL
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Howard

looking quite fashionable Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> looking quite fashionable Crusty.


Yesterday I was fashionable - today I am comfortable, essentially repeating my attire of last Friday, with a change of sweater and scarf, and hiking boots instead of jodhpurs, to deal with today's snow in NYC.


----------



## Kyle76

Crusty, you didn’t mention the gloves! As I’m ordering a pair fro Chester Jefferies, I’m curious about your selection.


----------



## upr_crust

Kyle76 said:


> Crusty, you didn't mention the gloves! As I'm ordering a pair fro Chester Jefferies, I'm curious about your selection.


If you read above, you'll see that the tan gloves I wear with my camel's hair polo coat are from Saks, their house brand, and that most of my other gloves are no-name brands from my local discounter, though they are all cashmere lined. I must confess to being a bit cheap when it comes to gloves, as I buy a pair for every winter coat or jacket I own.


----------



## upr_crust

Gentlemen, I find myself tempted to buy something that is outside of the canon of "proper" clothing. I saw the formal shoes shown below at my local branch of Saks (Brookfield Place, near my office in NYC's financial district). I find their sleekness attractive, though I know that their form is not correct for formal wear (formal shoes should not have any metal ornaments). I do not wish to appear louche, but on occasion I have a taste for rather louche accessories.

An opportunity for you all to express your opinions, if nothing else, and, no, I have not bought the shoes - yet.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Gentlemen, I find myself tempted to buy something that is outside of the canon of "proper" clothing. I saw the formal shoes shown below at my local branch of Saks (Brookfield Place, near my office in NYC's financial district). I find their sleekness attractive, though I know that their form is not correct for formal wear (formal shoes should not have any metal ornaments). I do not wish to appear louche, but on occasion I have a taste for rather louche accessories.
> 
> An opportunity for you all to express your opinions, if nothing else, and, no, I have not bought the shoes - yet.
> 
> View attachment 19497
> View attachment 19498
> View attachment 19499
> View attachment 19500


upr_crust,
Consider it as your own sense of "sprezzatura", similar to Gianni Agnelli wearing his watch over his shirt cuff.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, are you thinking about wearing them with formal attire or, as shown, with "day-to-day" clothes / your regular suits?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, are you thinking about wearing them with formal attire or, as shown, with "day-to-day" clothes / your regular suits?


With formal attire, were I to purchase them.


----------



## bernoulli

Given your sizable collection I say go for it. If you were in need of more rotation shoes I would say skip it. As it is, a novelty item that should be interesting with many suits (it may or may not work) is a worthwhile gamble.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> With formal attire, were I to purchase them.


I'm a trad guy, but you are a style-forward guy who takes traditional and moves it here and there with grace and elegance. I asked my question as I thought you'd do a great job using them to add punch to formal attire, but, IMHO, they just don't work with non-formal wear (as shown in the picture above, to me, they don't look good with the cords, just loud).

The difference is with formal attire, they'd be adding a (very) small amount of informality, but let's not kid ourselves, they are still patent leather shoes which, in and of itself, says, I'm a formal shoe. But with casual attire, they'd simply be jarring or out of place - like wearing a top hat with jeans and a t-shirt.

Hence, go for it as you seem to go to many formal events and I can see these being a perfect way for you to add a subtle twist to that pretty rigid construct.


----------



## FLMike

bernoulli said:


> Given your sizable collection I say go for it. If you were in need of more rotation shoes I would say skip it. As it is, a novelty item that should be interesting with many suits (it may or may not work) is a worthwhile gamble.


Give the guy some credit. He's not considering wearing those with suits. Good grief.


----------



## eagleman

Please upr, just say No and get it out of your system. Those shoes are just not you.


----------



## eagle2250

^^"Those shoes are just not you."

I disagree with that assessment above. Those shoes are actually very much in keeping with the photographic chronicling of upr_crust's personality in these threads. Upr_crust, my friend, those shoes are indeed you! Who among us has not seen the accessorized bits of 'flash bang' he referred to in his earlier post, as he looks out at us from those wonderful pictures with a twinkle in his eyes and a tiny, but indeed rakish little smile, or perhaps it is a poorly hidden, but good humored smirk...yes, no? He sets a new and more elevated standard for us to strive to emulate, but he also very much enjoys his splendid wardrobe, sharing life lessons with us far beyond the splendor of his wardrobe. Upr_crust so very greatly enjoys his wardrobe and it shows. Therein lies perhaps his most consistent and insightful lesson for us. If we do not truly enjoy our wardrobes, as does he, they are not worth all the time, money and effort we invest in them. Upr_crust, IMHO you should add those shoes to your collection. I am certain you will find ways to put them to good use.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Gentlemen, I find myself tempted to buy something that is outside of the canon of "proper" clothing. I saw the formal shoes shown below at my local branch of Saks (Brookfield Place, near my office in NYC's financial district). I find their sleekness attractive, though I know that their form is not correct for formal wear (formal shoes should not have any metal ornaments). I do not wish to appear louche, but on occasion I have a taste for rather louche accessories.
> 
> An opportunity for you all to express your opinions, if nothing else, and, no, I have not bought the shoes - yet.
> 
> View attachment 19497
> View attachment 19498
> View attachment 19499
> View attachment 19500


Wow Crusty, those are very shiny.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, gentlemen, for your well-considered (if conflicting) opinions. The jury is still out as to whether or not I will acquire the shoes, though currently, with a European trip on the horizon, fiscal probity may win over my magpie-like impulse for shiny things (and yes, Howard, the shoes are indeed very shiny). 

With the change in temperature promised for the metropolitan NYC area, I hope to be back to wearing "real clothes", rather than cords, sweaters, a puffer jacket, and hiking boots tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## bernoulli

You are right. My bad.



FLMike said:


> Give the guy some credit. He's not considering wearing those with suits. Good grief.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is back to a normal range of temperatures here in NYC, and the roads are clear enough to brave them in proper shoes, so I'm back in a suit.

Suit & shirt - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Tie & braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket Square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

like the ensemble today, just glad it's getting warmer in the next few days.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I'm sure I've seen it before, but for some reason don't remember it - that overcoat is outstanding (it fits you really well, too).


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> like the ensemble today, just glad it's getting warmer in the next few days.


Most of the metro New York area is glad that it's getting warmer!



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, I'm sure I've seen it before, but for some reason don't remember it - that overcoat is outstanding (it fits you really well, too).


Thanks. This coat I bought at a end of season clearance sale several years back, and it's a good medium-weight overcoat - suitable for very cool but not frigid weather. I traveled with it to Budapest and London last fall, and depending on the weather reports, may take it with me to Madrid and London next month.


----------



## JBierly

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen, for your well-considered (if conflicting) opinions. The jury is still out as to whether or not I will acquire the shoes, though currently, with a European trip on the horizon, fiscal probity may win over my magpie-like impulse for shiny things (and yes, Howard, the shoes are indeed very shiny).
> 
> With the change in temperature promised for the metropolitan NYC area, I hope to be back to wearing "real clothes", rather than cords, sweaters, a puffer jacket, and hiking boots tomorrow. We shall see.


Louche certainly is a good descriptor for those shoes. One thing I couldn't figure out is are they dark blue or black? Honestly, you could wear those with black tie and do quite well. I like the the last/shape and I am a fan of monks. It's a bit different but bending the rules has it's moments. Moreover, unless you have a tuxedo with skinny trousers most people won't even notice you are wearing monks. And unless it is a AAAC forum event most won't care. I think if they fit well and are comfortable and you want an alternative shoe for black tie go for it.


----------



## upr_crust

JBierly said:


> Louche certainly is a good descriptor for those shoes. One thing I couldn't figure out is are they dark blue or black? Honestly, you could wear those with black tie and do quite well. I like the the last/shape and I am a fan of monks. It's a bit different but bending the rules has it's moments. Moreover, unless you have a tuxedo with skinny trousers most people won't even notice you are wearing monks. And unless it is a AAAC forum event most won't care. I think if they fit well and are comfortable and you want an alternative shoe for black tie go for it.


Thank you, JBierly. For the record, the shoes are black, and, as stated before, the jury is out as to whether they will be bought or not, but I value your opinion, in any case.

Midweek, and a bit colder in NYC than yesterday, though not the Arctic blast we had from last week. Still, a good day to wear flannel and camel's hair . . .

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, JBierly. For the record, the shoes are black, and, as stated before, the jury is out as to whether they will be bought or not, but I value your opinion, in any case.
> 
> Midweek, and a bit colder in NYC than yesterday, though not the Arctic blast we had from last week. Still, a good day to wear flannel and camel's hair . . .
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 19512
> View attachment 19513
> View attachment 19514
> View attachment 19515
> View attachment 19516
> View attachment 19517


Nice as always! And I love the new specs; as they really suit your face well!


----------



## Howard

nice ensemble Crusty.


----------



## Amber Ali

Black Noir,a simple bottom with no charm I must say. I recently got flattered with this recent edition in wardrobe by Farah Talib Aziz. https://www.farahtalibaziz.com.pk/black-noir


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday - warmer than yesterday, overcast, with rain forecast for tomorrow. In the interim, lots of blue . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg, London
Pocket Square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## bernoulli

Did you get the trousers tapered? They look great, on par with your PS suits. As always, a splendid ensemble.



upr_crust said:


> Thursday - warmer than yesterday, overcast, with rain forecast for tomorrow. In the interim, lots of blue . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - St. Petersburg, London
> Pocket Square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 19528
> View attachment 19529
> View attachment 19530
> View attachment 19531
> View attachment 19532
> View attachment 19533


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Did you get the trousers tapered? They look great, on par with your PS suits. As always, a splendid ensemble.


The trousers haven't been touched, other than cuffing them. Today's suit was found on sale - me, rummaging the racks at Paul Stuart several years ago - a happy accident.


----------



## Jainarayan

Black Haggar dress slacks; ecru Land's End oxford buttondown (I love these shirts) w/ open collar (I rarely wear a tie); black and burgundy two-tone tassle loafers + a burgundy belt; camel-hair jacket.


----------



## damon54

The only flannel suit I own. Rare that a Dallasite needs to break out a winter weight option but Gray with stripe Ravazzolo for me today.


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, you going anywhere today despite the rain?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, you going anywhere today despite the rain?


I am at work, but am totally "dressed down" - jeans, buttondown shirt, leather jacket, and a baseball cap. Nothing photo-worthy today.


----------



## Kyle76

upr_crust said:


> I am at work, but am totally "dressed down" - jeans, buttondown shirt, leather jacket, and a baseball cap. Nothing photo-worthy today.


Sir Crust in a leather jacket and baseball cap? Very photo-worthy IMO.


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> I am at work, but am totally "dressed down" - jeans, buttondown shirt, leather jacket, and a baseball cap. Nothing photo-worthy today.


  LOL! I love the humor!


----------



## upr_crust

Kyle76 said:


> Sir Crust in a leather jacket and baseball cap? Very photo-worthy IMO.


Photo-worthy only in a National Enquirer sort of way - not in a "add to the luster of sartorial history" sort of way . .



Michael Marshall said:


> LOL! I love the humor!


If I can't be well-dressed, at least I can be funny.


----------



## IT_cyclist

upr_crust said:


> Taking a day off from suits and ties . . .
> 
> Sweater, shirt, corduroys, and cap - BB
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Puffer coat - Soia & Kyo
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> 
> View attachment 19416
> View attachment 19417
> View attachment 19418





upr_crust said:


> Taking a day off from suits and ties . . .
> 
> Sweater, shirt, corduroys, and cap - BB
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Puffer coat - Soia & Kyo
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> 
> View attachment 19416
> View attachment 19417
> View attachment 19418


Another fabulous outfit. Thank you for continually proving that the IT and fashion are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Shaver said:


> Oh bollocks.
> 
> I am, apparently, not quite as smart as I had believed myself to be.


None of us are. But all on this forum are smarter than the average bear, at least.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Kyle76 said:


> Sir Crust in a leather jacket and baseball cap? Very photo-worthy IMO.


+1


----------



## upr_crust

IT_cyclist said:


> Another fabulous outfit. Thank you for continually proving that the IT and fashion are not mutually exclusive.


You're welcome, and IT and fashion need not be mutually exclusive.

Back to the office after a long weekend, and testing out an outerwear/hat combo suitable for travel - I'll be in Madrid and London in about three weeks time.

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Pocket square - no name brand
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Shoes - Alden
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Cap - Stetson


----------



## Howard

enjoy your time in London And Madrid, Crusty.


----------



## JBierly

upr_crust said:


> You're welcome, and IT and fashion need not be mutually exclusive.
> 
> Back to the office after a long weekend, and testing out an outerwear/hat combo suitable for travel - I'll be in Madrid and London in about three weeks time.
> 
> Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Turnbull & Asser
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - Alden
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Cap - Stetson
> 
> View attachment 19603
> View attachment 19604
> View attachment 19605
> View attachment 19606
> View attachment 19607
> View attachment 19608


Purple (and hues associated with it) really is the best color to match up with grey.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Cap - Stetson

Wonderful outfit. But I have to admit I never would have envisioned that headgear when I heard the word "Stetson." Pleasant surprise.


----------



## eagle2250

^^It's the headgear of 21st century cowboys! Just wait until you get a look at their mounts! LOL.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> enjoy your time in London And Madrid, Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



JBierly said:


> Purple (and hues associated with it) really is the best color to match up with grey.


I am in total agreement on that point.



IT_cyclist said:


> Cap - Stetson
> 
> Wonderful outfit. But I have to admit I never would have envisioned that headgear when I heard the word "Stetson." Pleasant surprise.


The cap, a blend of silk and cashmere, was made in Germany, but was sold under the Stetson name. I bought the cap at JJ Hat Center, the cathedral of men's headgear.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^It's the headgear of 21st century cowboys! Just wait until you get a look at their mounts! LOL.


Yippee-Kay-Yo-Kay-Yeah.


----------



## Bridgers

IT_cyclist said:


> Cap - Stetson
> 
> Wonderful outfit. But I have to admit I never would have envisioned that headgear when I heard the word "Stetson." Pleasant surprise.


If you are ever in the Kansas City area, you'll find the Stetson Hat Outlet just north in St. Joseph, MO. Western hats are only about half of the store - there's a broad range of more traditional dress hats there, and most of the hats are *deeply* discounted. They have a Facebook page too.

Obligatory WAYWT - a cap from Ireland by way of New Orleans for snowy NC today...


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and dried out from yesterday's rain/sleet/snow . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis for Barney's NYC
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling for Paul Stuart
Overcoat & scarf - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Selentino


----------



## eagle2250

Bridgers said:


> If you are ever in the Kansas City area, you'll find the Stetson Hat Outlet just north in St. Joseph, MO. Western hats are only about half of the store - there's a broad range of more traditional dress hats there, and most of the hats are *deeply* discounted. They have a Facebook page too.
> 
> Obligatory WAYWT - a cap from Ireland by way of New Orleans for snowy NC today...
> View attachment 19631
> View attachment 19632


LOL. My Stetson Temple Hats are certainly not of a cowboy/western flavor, but rather are reminiscent of the fedora(s) worn by Harrison Ford in the Indiana Jones series of adventure yarns!


----------



## upr_crust

Something for the end of the week, and for the Friday Challenge at That Other Website - the challenge was "stripes" . . .

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
PS - no name brand
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## eagle2250

^^Upr_crust, qouting the late, great sportscaster Harry Carey,
"Holy Cow!!!" Upr_crust, you do look splendid today...as you do every day! Today's rig has effectively blown away any rational arguments for this poppycock about 'casual Fridays,' that has usurped' the fancies of the misguided masses! You are looking good!


----------



## Howard

Crusty, definitely a nice colored scarf.


----------



## DCR

upr_crust said:


> Thursday, and dried out from yesterday's rain/sleet/snow . . .
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis for Barney's NYC
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - Gaziano & Girling for Paul Stuart
> Overcoat & scarf - Brooks Brothers
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 19640
> View attachment 19641
> View attachment 19642
> View attachment 19643
> View attachment 19644
> View attachment 19645


How about that Polo coat? Good stuff


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Upr_crust, qouting the late, great sportscaster Harry Carey,
> "Holy Cow!!!" Upr_crust, you do look splendid today...as you do every day! Today's rig has effectively blown away any rational arguments for this poppycock about 'casual Fridays,' that has usurped' the fancies of the misguided masses! You are looking good!


Thank you, Eagle. As for "casual Friday", I merely interpret that as "casual inclement weather day", and as it's dry here in NYC today, I went with a suit (albeit brown, which is more casual than a navy or grey one).



Howard said:


> Crusty, definitely a nice colored scarf.


Thank you, Howard.



DCR said:


> How about that Polo coat? Good stuff


The polo coat is about 10 years old or more, back when Brooks Bros. made them the proper length, rather than the shorter lengths in current usage. I am well pleased that I bought the coat when I did.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...The polo coat is about 10 years old or more, back when Brooks Bros. made them the proper length, rather than the shorter lengths in current usage. I am well pleased that I bought the coat when I did.


That coat is incredible. What is the material - is it traditional camel hair but with what appears to be a herringbone and large windowpane pattern or is it wool cut in a traditional polo coat pattern?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> That coat is incredible. What is the material - is it traditional camel hair but with what appears to be a herringbone and large windowpane pattern or is it wool cut in a traditional polo coat pattern?


There are two coats being discussed here, I think. Yesterday's coat was a traditional camel's hair polo coat, which is the coat to which DCR was referring. Today's coat is a regular wool herringbone weave fabric (with a subtle windowpane overcheck), but cut like a traditional polo coat, something I snagged at the in-store warehouse sale that Brooks had in early 2008 or 2009, I believe. It even came with a free panetonne .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> There are two coats being discussed here, I think. Yesterday's coat was a traditional camel's hair polo coat, which is the coat to which DCR was referring. Today's coat is a regular wool herringbone weave fabric (with a subtle windowpane overcheck), but cut like a traditional polo coat, something I snagged at the in-store warehouse sale that Brooks had in early 2008 or 2009, I believe. It even came with a free panetonne .


Got it now and, yup, that all makes sense. Of course, in my addled overcoat collection such confusion is impossible.

Kidding aside, those are two gorgeous overcoats that, IMHO, are spectacular, in part, because of their length and breadth of material.


----------



## video2

upr_crust said:


> You're welcome, and IT and fashion need not be mutually exclusive.
> 
> Back to the office after a long weekend, and testing out an outerwear/hat combo suitable for travel - I'll be in Madrid and London in about three weeks time.
> 
> Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Turnbull & Asser
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - Alden
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Cap - Stetson
> 
> View attachment 19603
> View attachment 19604
> View attachment 19605
> View attachment 19606
> View attachment 19607
> View attachment 19608


Very good


----------



## bernoulli

First working day of the year.


----------



## upr_crust

Great to see you back, Bernoulli!

The start of another week, and not too cold, but with a chance of rain later in the morning.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt, tie and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

Mild but rainy today in NYC - time for a raincoat and a cheap suit.

Suit - Joseph A. Bank
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - vintage, no name brand
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser


----------



## Howard

just wondering Crusty, is the hat weatherproof or did you get the hat from the company called Weatherproof?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> just wondering Crusty, is the hat weatherproof or did you get the hat from the company called Weatherproof?


Actually, both. The hat is waterproof, and the brand is Weatherproof.


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Mild but rainy today in NYC - time for a raincoat and a cheap suit.
> 
> Suit - Joseph A. Bank
> Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Pocket square - vintage, no name brand
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Hat - Weatherproof
> Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
> 
> View attachment 19698
> View attachment 19699
> View attachment 19700
> View attachment 19701
> View attachment 19702
> View attachment 19703


"Cheap suit"? I would not even have been able to tell...


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, thanks for the warm welcome back. As always, please keep your posts coming. Here, it is bitter cold but sunny, so it is time for some flannel and colors.


----------



## upr_crust

Colder and drier today here in NYC - more insulation, better suit than yesterday.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Pocket Square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## London380sl

bernoulli said:


> Upr, thanks for the warm welcome back. As always, please keep your posts coming. Here, it is bitter cold but sunny, so it is time for some flannel and colors.
> 
> You can't be talking about Rio de Janeiro - its 33 degree CENTRIGRADE there today. (95 degress for you non metric folks).


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli is currently in Shanghai, and no, he wouldn't be donning flannel for a Rio summer (even not for a Rio winter).


----------



## upr_crust

FYI, my husband and I will be traveling to Europe, arriving in Madrid on February 3rd for six nights, then traveling to London on February 9th, where we (or I) will be for nine nights, returning to NYC on the 18th.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> FYI, my husband and I will be traveling to Europe, arriving in Madrid on February 3rd for six nights, then traveling to London on February 9th, where we (or I) will be for nine nights, returning to NYC on the 18th.


enjoy your trip and have a great time.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> enjoy your trip and have a great time.


Thank you, Howard.

It continues cold and dry here in NYC, and I've added layers for insulation.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis for Paul Stuart, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> FYI, my husband and I will be traveling to Europe, arriving in Madrid on February 3rd for six nights, then traveling to London on February 9th, where we (or I) will be for nine nights, returning to NYC on the 18th.


Have a great trip. That's a lot of time in London - plenty of time to have a custom suit fit at Savile Row .


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Have a great trip. That's a lot of time in London - plenty of time to have a custom suit fit at Savile Row .


I will be alone in London for the last three days of my trip, which is a very dangerous proposition for my net worth, though not long enough for me to get into trouble in Savile Row (Jermyn St., and RTW, that's another story . . .).


----------



## Oldsarge

Mmpf! I'm wearing a hospital gown but should be in better style tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## upr_crust

Oldsarge said:


> Mmpf! I'm wearing a hospital gown but should be in better style tomorrow afternoon.


I wish you well in your recovery from whatever has caused you to don such a garment.


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> It continues cold and dry here in NYC, and I've added layers for insulation.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis for Paul Stuart, NYC
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 19723
> View attachment 19724
> View attachment 19725
> View attachment 19726
> View attachment 19727
> View attachment 19728


Upr, what an awesome tie! I could have easily guessed it was a Charvet!


----------



## bernoulli

It is freezing in Shanghai. The whole city stopped because of one inch of snow. I almost went full leprechaun today and felt like posting the end result, which I quite liked. I enjoyed the balance of the different tones of green. The tie's texture is much nicer than in the pics.


----------



## upr_crust

Hewing to the requirement of this week's Friday Challenge at That Other Website, something with a little green in it . . .

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt, tie , and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Tyrhwitt
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Stefano Branchini
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Tesi


----------



## Howard

very nice scarf Crusty.


----------



## Dcr5468

Probably first and last attempt to post, but I am completely fascinated by my dark navy suede Alden's I recently acquired. I pit some real thought into the colors, patterns and textures.
Paired with:
Peter Millar cords
BB sport coat
BB button down 
Chipp Neckwear Ancient Madder tie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanzo

These days, working in a business (very) casual environment, I haven't found much motivation to post here. But with the new arrival of some cords last night and my new Daltons, I thought I'd toss a few up.


----------



## Oldsarge

upr_crust said:


> I wish you well in your recovery from whatever has caused you to don such a garment.


Thank-you. The surgeon and nursing staff were impressed with my recuperative abilities. It must be all that red wine . . .


----------



## upr_crust

Off to a museum reception this evening . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Longmire
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## FreddySnchz

Ohh! You all have great taste! I'm not dressed yet, the only nice and creative thing of my outfit right now is men's underwear from Hunk2 https://hunk2.com/ Because a man should reflect his personality from head to toe.


----------



## FLMike

FreddySnchz said:


> Ohh! You all have great taste! I'm not dressed yet, the only nice and creative thing of my outfit right now is men's underwear from Hunk2 https://hunk2.com/ Because a man should reflect his personality from head to toe.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ryan42200

A new tie gives me an excuse to post! An Oxxford tie at 75% off? Why not!?


----------



## Shaver

FLMike said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Michael! I thought you were a happily married man?


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Michael! I thought you were a happily married man?


Now, now, don't be that way - maybe he's just in need of undershorts . . .


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> View attachment 19766
> View attachment 19767
> View attachment 19768
> A new tie gives me an excuse to post! An Oxxford tie at 75% off? Why not!?


Welcome back, Ryan, and wear your new tie in good health.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Now, now, don't be that way - maybe he's just in need of undershorts . . .


Upr, your generous interpretation rather shames me.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> Michael! I thought you were a happily married man?


I was banking on the "it didn't happen" part. You know, calling his buff...er, I mean...bluff.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Upr, your generous interpretation rather shames me.


Don't be silly - when you're in sardonic mode, you have no shame.



FLMike said:


> I was banking on the "it didn't happen" part. You know, calling his buff...er, I mean...bluff.


I am sure that he/she/and or it is much more interested in flogging underwear to the unsuspecting than revealing what that underwear might look like on his/her/its torso.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Don't be silly - when you're in sardonic mode, you have no shame.


Ouch.

I'll consider myself told.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I'll consider myself told.


Consider yourself only mildly reproofed from someone who appreciates very much your very sardonic sense of humour.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Consider yourself only mildly reproofed from someone who appreciates very much your very sardonic sense of humour.


I trust that the goblin who dictates the spell checker has rearranged your meaning. I do not mind being reproved but reproofed is more befitting of a Barbour.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> I trust that the goblin who dictates the spell checker has rearranged your meaning. I do not mind being reproved but reproofed is more befitting of a Barbour.


I can only blame my imperfect usage of the English language for my misuse of "reproof" vs. "reprove", and, as the reproofing process uses, if I am not mistaken, hot wax, I can see why you might well not wish to be made newly waterproof in the manner of a Barbour.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire was thrown together very quickly last night, after too much Champagne, too late in the evening.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - Harvie & Hudson, London
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, enjoy the museum reception.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, enjoy the museum reception.


Thank you, Howard, and yes, I did.

A sunny, cold day here in NYC - flannel and tweed are definitely called for today.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Joseph A Bank
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Mata Ortiz, via Se Vende, Portland, Maine
Pocket square - New & Lingwood, London
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason


----------



## Howard

nice overcoat Crusty, is that camel by any chance, just a question?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice overcoat Crusty, is that camel by any chance, just a question?


Today's overcoat is tweed wool - yesterday's was camel's hair.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, this is one of my favorite suit and waistcoat combinations!


----------



## kev'n

Sir,
Your style is immpeccable and your satorial pallete is incredible. The way you've been able to take the time to put the outfit(s) together is nothing short of sheer whimsical (downright magic). I personally thank you for your efforts and know that it helps me at my attempt toward learning how to build my personal wardrobe.

All the best

- kev'n


----------



## upr_crust

This will be the last posting for a while, as I am flying to Madrid tomorrow night, and from there, flying to London a week from tomorrow, for a long sojourn, during which time I anticipate having the pleasure of lunch with two friends from That Other Website (photos, I am sure, will be taken and posted to commemorate this event). I'll be back in the saddle on the 20th. I hope that you all won't miss me too much.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - J Press
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, New York
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Fading Fast

You will very much be missed, but most importantly, have a fun, safe trip (and buy a bunch of awesome stuff for us to see when you get back).


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> You will very much be missed, but most importantly, have a fun, safe trip (and buy a bunch of awesome stuff for us to see when you get back).


Thank you, FF, and I will do all of the above, I am sure. Included as an activity for this trip is a black tie dinner at a private club in London, photos (at least of attire prior to the dinner) will be taken and shared.


----------



## Howard

enjoy your trip Crusty see you soon.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> enjoy your trip Crusty see you soon.


Thank you, Howard.


----------



## Ryan42200

Bow tie Friday!

Cardigan: Banana Republic
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Peter Millar
Trousers: Daniel Cremieux
Shoes: Allen Edmonds


----------



## momsdoc

A cold day brings out all manner of tweed.

Harris Tweed Cap: Glencroft Great Britan
Covert Coat: Cordings Of Piccadilly
Tweed Tie: BB
Tweed and leather Button Boots: J. FitzPatrick
Tweed Suit: Cordings Of Piccadilly
Shirt: JAB
Gloves: Coach
Scarf: no name


----------



## JBierly

momsdoc said:


> A cold day brings out all manner of tweed.
> 
> Harris Tweed Cap: Glencroft Great Britan
> Covert Coat: Cordings Of Piccadilly
> Tweed Tie: BB
> Tweed and leather Button Boots: J. FitzPatrick
> Tweed Suit: Cordings Of Piccadilly
> Shirt: JAB
> Gloves: Coach
> Scarf: no name
> 
> View attachment 19854
> 
> 
> View attachment 19855
> 
> 
> View attachment 19853


Nice Boots!


----------



## Ryan42200

Momsdoc, what a fantastic suit! I love the boots as well! 

I would own a tweed three-piece suit except the average mild temperatures in Arkansas would kill me!


----------



## momsdoc

Ryan42200 said:


> Momsdoc, what a fantastic suit! I love the boots as well
> 
> I would own a tweed three-piece suit except the average mild temperatures in Arkansas would kill me!


Thanks, the pics don't do it justice.

Now that I have my size dialed in with Cordings, I expect to purchase another next Fall. But in a lighter weight. This 21 oz is quite heavy. They have a bunch of lighter tweeds, and they are sold as seperates, so you can get a 2 piece and wear it in more mild temps.

12 Oz. Elland lightweight tweed.


----------



## Clintotron

Dcr5468 said:


> Probably first and last attempt to post, but I am completely fascinated by my dark navy suede Alden's I recently acquired. I pit some real thought into the colors, patterns and textures.
> Paired with:
> Peter Millar cords
> BB sport coat
> BB button down
> Chipp Neckwear Ancient Madder tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That jacket is excellent. I love the tie, too. All looks swell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

momsdoc said:


> A cold day brings out all manner of tweed.
> 
> Harris Tweed Cap: Glencroft Great Britan
> Covert Coat: Cordings Of Piccadilly
> Tweed Tie: BB
> Tweed and leather Button Boots: J. FitzPatrick
> Tweed Suit: Cordings Of Piccadilly
> Shirt: JAB
> Gloves: Coach
> Scarf: no name
> 
> View attachment 19854
> 
> 
> View attachment 19855
> 
> 
> View attachment 19853


In an effort to properly comment on your rig this day, stunning is an understatement! Well done, Sir.


----------



## Shaver

momsdoc said:


> A cold day brings out all manner of tweed.
> 
> Harris Tweed Cap: Glencroft Great Britan
> Covert Coat: Cordings Of Piccadilly
> Tweed Tie: BB
> Tweed and leather Button Boots: J. FitzPatrick
> Tweed Suit: Cordings Of Piccadilly
> Shirt: JAB
> View attachment 19854
> 
> 
> View attachment 19855
> 
> 
> View attachment 19853


Magnificent!


----------



## momsdoc

^^ Why thank you Sirs.

That's well appreciated praise coming from two gentlemen whose option I respect and value.

Upon looking at the pics, I was struck by one particular aspect of the jacket's cut. This should be of particular interest to our younger members who have only been exposed to the fashionable abominations on the market. I am 5' 9 1/4" ( down 1/2 inch already ), with a 33" shirt sleeve, a 23 3/4" jacket sleeve and a 24 1/4" overcoat sleeve. The jacket is a *40S*. Take note of the jacket's length (29 3/4").

This is a proper length, yet as you can see from the above stock pics, Cordings jackets are not boxy, rather they are unforgivingly cut trim. One does not have to forgo proper length to get a jacket that is flatteringly trim, but not the teeny shrink wrapped monstrosities being hawked. IDK how their city suits are, but their tweed have zero material to let out. Not designed for the overweight, nor for the liking of the emaciated effete models you see on sites such as Suit Supply.


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> A cold day brings out all manner of tweed.
> 
> Harris Tweed Cap: Glencroft Great Britan
> Covert Coat: Cordings Of Piccadilly
> Tweed Tie: BB
> Tweed and leather Button Boots: J. FitzPatrick
> Tweed Suit: Cordings Of Piccadilly
> Shirt: JAB
> Gloves: Coach
> Scarf: no name
> 
> View attachment 19854
> 
> 
> View attachment 19855
> 
> 
> View attachment 19853


Going, going, gone! Right out of the park. That is a home run outfit.

And not easy to do, but you found the perfect suit for those boots - the textures and colors harmonize beautifully plus the "time-period" echo of the boots and suit is the same.

Can't wait to see your future Cordings purchases.


----------



## bernoulli

The first pair of grown-up shoes I ever bought. Creases come with a lot of stories. As for the suit, my favorite vest, because of its lapels.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> The first pair of grown-up shoes I ever bought. Creases come with a lot of stories. As for the suit, my favorite vest, because of its lapels.


My friend, thank you for sharing sharing today's rig and those well used and loved and decidedly handsome shoes with us. I love the thought that "Creases (in the shoes) come with a lot of stories." I suspect that pair of shoes and the stories associated with the creasing of same could merit a thread of their own! Thanks again, for a great post.

PS: Your pocket square is the perfect crowning touch to today's rig!


----------



## Ryan42200

It's a chilly day in Little Rock so a heavier sport coat and wool bow tie seemed appropriate.


----------



## momsdoc

Another day in NJ with sub freezing temps.

Camel hair cap: Brooks Brothers
Gloves: Coach
Shirt: Polo Ralph Lauren
Wool knit tie: Charles Tyhrwitt
Tweed waistcoat: Joseph Abboud
Sports Coat:The Harris Tweed Shop
Flannel trousers: Paul Fredrick
Boots: Meermin 
Cashmere Scarf: Macy's Club Room
Tweed overcoat: Vintage made in Hungary handed down to me around 1982 by my wife's uncle.


----------



## momsdoc

Since Crusty's out of town I might as well continue posting new pics to keep the site warm for him.

Continued seasonal temps today. 28 degrees when I left for work.

































Black camel hair cap: BB
Gloves: BB
Scarf: BB
Wool tie: BB
Overcoat: BB
Shirt: BB
Sports coat: Ralph Lauren
Waist Coat: Joseph Abboud
Trousers: Paul Fredrick
Navy Bridle belt: Equus 
Boots: Yanko


----------



## eagle2250

^^Trust me my friend,
you present a rather dashing sartorial presence in your own right and frankly, just might have the edge in the footwear department!


----------



## Ryan42200

Today, I'm enjoying a new tie and shoes! The tie is Brooks Brothers and the shoes are Carmina.


----------



## wildcat1976

Ryan42200 said:


> View attachment 19908
> View attachment 19909
> Today, I'm enjoying a new tie and shoes! The tie is Brooks Brothers and the shoes are Carmina.


Ryan42200 and momsdoc,
These are great outfits! You are both providing me with excellent ideas.
Thank you for posting.


----------



## barca10

Ryan42200 said:


> View attachment 19908
> View attachment 19909
> Today, I'm enjoying a new tie and shoes! The tie is Brooks Brothers and the shoes are Carmina.


Very nice. Great tie and shoes.


----------



## Ryan42200

Barca and wildcat, thank you for the compliments!


----------



## momsdoc

It's a yukky day. Snow followed by rain. That means, slush, mud, salt, puddles, etc. Who wants to ruin good shoes? So here is today's outfit. With the exception of the sports coat, all from American companies. All inexpensive. All disposable. All made god knows where in some godforsaken third world sweat shops, except possibly the sports coat.

Turtleneck shirt: Kohl's, made in Jordan.
Cashmere Sweater: LE, made in China
Harris Tweed sports coat: Scotweb, made in ??Scotland??, fabric from Scotland
Flannel Trousers: LE, made in Mexico
Boots: J&M, made in India
Camel hair Cap: J&M, made in Malaysia
Trench Coat: JAB, made in China
Gloves: Coach, made in Philippines
Cashmere Scarf: Macy's Club Room, made in Peru

4 continents, 1 sub continent


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc, kudos on the turtleneck under the v-neck sweater - a look that has been around since at least the '20s, but always seems to fly under the radar.


----------



## Ryan42200

Decided to wear the new Carminas again today to let them "break in" a bit more.

Suit: Suitsupply 
Shirt: BB
tie: Cremieux
Shoes: Carmina


----------



## RogerP

That's a terrific layered look, Momsdoc.


----------



## irish95

Question Momsdoc-What would you have worn with the same weather a few years back? Many of us have seen your sartorial transformation from it's infancy to today.
By the way, you look great today with your "lower-budget" clothes.


----------



## momsdoc

In this weather, probably an Anorak, and long sleeve polo with Khakis and Timberland chukkas.

Or going back 15 years something along these lines in warmer weather.


----------



## Howard

very nice Momsdoc.


----------



## momsdoc

Clear, dry, and cold today. Time for some horseflesh.

Cashmere Overcoat: Pronto Moda
Cap: BB
Scarf: BB
Gloves: BB
Tweed Tie: BB
Manatee Belt: AE
Flannel Trousers: RLP
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Waistcoat: Thomas Farthing
Sports Coat: Thomas Farthing
Shell Austerity Brouge Boots: RogerP, I mean Carmina







































RogerP said:


> That's a terrific layered look, Momsdoc.


Thanks Roger and FF.


----------



## Ryan42200

Momsdoc, terrific rig and I love the cordovan boots!


----------



## bernoulli

eagle, Thank you for your nice words. I hope you like today's DB.




















eagle2250 said:


> My friend, thank you for sharing sharing today's rig and those well used and loved and decidedly handsome shoes with us. I love the thought that "Creases (in the shoes) come with a lot of stories." I suspect that pair of shoes and the stories associated with the creasing of same could merit a thread of their own! Thanks again, for a great post.
> 
> PS: Your pocket square is the perfect crowning touch to today's rig!


----------



## momsdoc

Thank you Ryan. Those Carmina Robert last boots are the most comfortable last I own.

Bernoulli, that beautiful suit almost has me pining for the warm weather to return. Not yet though. But you have inspired me to wear a DB lambswool navy Blazer.

Navy Blazer: LE
Shirt: LLB
Wool Tie: The Tie Bar
Houndstooth Flannel Trousers: Paul Frederick
Overcoat: Cashmere Boutique
Cap: Glencroft
Gloves: Coach
Scarf: BB
Pocket Square: BB
Navy Bridle Belt: Equus
Navy Double Monk Boots: Meermin


----------



## eagle2250

^^Good Sir, those boots are magnificent! Today's rig cleared the perimeter fence around the park. Very nicely done.


----------



## Howard

nice color boots Momsdoc.


----------



## irish95

Damn Momsdoc, that's quite a transformation in the past 15 years. At least you tucked in your shirt 15 years ago. I couldn't resist. 
A little difference in the J and M boots and the Roger P boots. They look great.


----------



## Ryan42200

Bernoulli, everything about your DB suit looks great and I love that pocket square!


----------



## Ryan42200

It must be the day for DBs! I love this Suitsupply waistcoat, even though it's a tad snug. It was the last available and I wanted it!


----------



## bernoulli

Beautiful DB. Are those original buttons? They fit you like a glove...

Ryan, thanks for the kind words. I like that we have people posting while waiting for the return of the master. Please continue to do so!



momsdoc said:


> Bernoulli, that beautiful suit almost has me pining for the warm weather to return. Not yet though. But you have inspired me to wear a DB lambswool navy Blazer.


----------



## momsdoc

Apart from the lambswool having a flannel type nap, the buttons (which are original) are my favorite feature. Rather outstanding for LE. IRL they are a burnished antique bronze that apprear as a dark grey in sunlight and indoors. My iPad makes them appear more ronde then they do in real life.

I had to have my tailor tighten up each one, as they were way too floppy as shipped. The only other alterations needed was the sleeve cuff length being shortened. A great deal, IIRC it was around $150. It’s a nice soft heavy winter weight. Sometimes LE still gets it right.


----------



## momsdoc

Off to run some errands. Home Depot, then Foodtown, followed by returns at BB.
Cool, but not icy cold overcast day.

Duffle Coat: Tasso Ella
Sweater: BB
Tattersall Shirt: LE
Moleskin Trousers: PC
Boots: AE Shaker Heights


----------



## Fading Fast

bernoulli said:


> ...I like that we have people posting while waiting for the return of the master. Please continue to do so!


Agreed with enthusiasm. Momsdoc, Ryanbunchof#s, Bernoulli and others have put up many impressive posts recently. Thank you gentlemen for making this thread a must-watch one even in Upr's absence.

To that point, I think we've discovered that we might need to create a separate thread "What is Upr Crust Wearing Today," so that we can keep all the great posts coming to this thread after he's back.



momsdoc said:


> ...I had to have my tailor tighten up each one, as they were way too floppy as shipped.....


While, as you note, overall great value, stuff like this drives me nuts as it just shouldn't happen and is annoying to have to take a brand new item to your tailor to fix sloppy work from a company.

Off topic: Foodtown still exists? Growing up in Central NJ in the late '60s/'70s, we used to shop there, but haven't seen or heard of one since then.


----------



## momsdoc

Yup. Though they are being given a run for their money by Wegmans and Stop and Shop. The one by me is still family owned and usable to compete IMO by having greater freedom than the corporate stores to tailor their stock to the customers needs. For instance, Wegmans does not carry some desired major brands such as Boars Head, Bumblebee, Entenmann’s. I get produce at Wegmans and deli meats from Foodrown where they also have a great In house butcher who’s quality and prices blow away every other store in the county.


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> Yup. Though they are being given a run for their money by Wegmans and Stop and Shop. The one by me is still family owned and usable to compete IMO by having greater freedom than the corporate stores to tailor their stock to the customers needs. For instance, Wegmans does not carry some desired major brands such as Boars Head, Bumblebee, Entemans. I get produce at Wegmans and deli meats from Foodrown where they also have a great I'm house butcher who's quality and prices blow away every other store in the county.


No Entenmann's - I'd be getting the crowd together with pitchforks and flaming torches to storm the castle.


----------



## momsdoc

Yeah, Wegmans is great, but lots of holes in the product line replaced by their own brand. Usually Wegman’s brand is very good, but some things can’t be substituted for. Also their fantastic prepared foods are a great deal, but their deli and meats are so sub-par compared to Foodtown’s and their Black Angus, and Boars Head.

Fortunatly they are on the same road and only a few minutes apart, so I usually go to one, and then the other to get everything I like in one trip.

First world problems.


----------



## upr_crust

I am glad to see that this thread has not languished in my absence. For the record I didn't buy anything in Madrid, but I made up for lost time in London. Two silk scarves from New & Lingwood, and a suit from Ede and Ravenscroft. All were on sale at knockdown prices. Pictures will follow upon my return to the US.


----------



## krock

Ede and Ravenscroft must be one of the world's oldest tailors, aren't they?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Meine Frau and me at the Cafe Central, Vienna, Austria.

Tailored Shooting Jacket
Harkila Tattersall shirt
Holland and Holland handmade tie
Harris tweed waistcoat


----------



## eagle2250

^^The most recent picture of you and your lovely wife left me thinking of the late Thomas Kincaid's painting, "End of a Perfect Day!" But in this present instance it would more appropriately read, End of a Perfect Evening and the Beginnings of Another Perfect Day!


----------



## Howard

momsdoc said:


> Off to run some errands. Home Depot, then Foodtown, followed by returns at BB.
> Cool, but not icy cold overcast day.
> 
> Duffle Coat: Tasso Ella
> Sweater: BB
> Tattersall Shirt: LE
> Moleskin Trousers: PC
> Boots: AE Shaker Heights
> 
> View attachment 20028
> 
> 
> View attachment 20031
> 
> View attachment 20029
> 
> 
> View attachment 20030


very nice ensemble Momsdoc.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I am glad to see that this thread has not languished in my absence. For the record I didn't buy anything in Madrid, but I made up for lost time in London. Two silk scarves from New & Lingwood, and a suit from Ede and Ravenscroft. All were on sale at knockdown prices. Pictures will follow upon my return to the US.


Thank you for checking in - glad the trip is going well. No New & Lingwood suit - they fit you so well?

Someone - it's not important who - suggested that we break your "What are You Wearing" posts into their own Upr Crust thread as so many fantastic posters have jumped in during your absence that we don't want to see them go away when all your incredible clothes return.

Back to my vicarious shopping - no shoes yet? I would have expected a shoe or boot purchase from Spain. Based on Flanderian's Japanese custom-made shoe posts, I think your next trip needs to be to Japan (yes, I'm suggesting you arrange your entire vacation around my sad vicarious-shopping needs).


----------



## momsdoc

Dressing for the weather.

Anorak (From 1988): Authentic Winlet 1969
Sweater: BB
Tattersall Shirt: LE
Cords: LE
Thinsulate 10" Boots (circa ~1978): LLB














































Check out the cool quilted lining


----------



## ItalianStyle

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Meine Frau and me at the Cafe Central, Vienna, Austria.


Very nice outfit indeed. You should add a Loden coat to that. You *are* in Vienna after all...


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

ItalianStyle said:


> Very nice outfit indeed. You should add a Loden coat to that. You *are* in Vienna after all...


I have a Loden cape but having two formal outfits in my luggage this trip left no room! 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## ruvort

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Meine Frau and me at the Cafe Central, Vienna, Austria.
> 
> Tailored Shooting Jacket
> Harkila Tattersall shirt
> Holland and Holland handmade tie
> Harris tweed waistcoat
> 
> View attachment 20050


That looks great. The shooting jacket is very interesting to me and appears to have some nice lapels. I'd love to see more pictures of it to get a sense of the entire garment.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

Back to work. A little chilly and overcast, but mild by this winter's standard.

Cashmere Overcoat: Pronto Moda
Gloves: BB
Tattersall Shirt: Picashirt.com
Tie: Yale Universiry Co-Op
Sports Coat: Harris Tweed by Peter Christian
Donegal Trousers: Paul Frederick
Boots: Carmina


----------



## eagle2250

^^The best part of your most recent photo offerings is the self-confident smile of a gentleman who just knows he has knocked one clean out of the park with this most recent rig. Nicely done, momsdoc! :icon_cheers:


----------



## kendallr88

Gloomy Monday, here.
Jacket- Fairfield clothiers
Shirt- Gitman Bros
Tie- Ralph Lauren
Pants- BB
Shoes- Allen Edmonds
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

kendallr88 said:


> Gloomy Monday, here.
> Jacket- Fairfield clothiers
> Shirt- Gitman Bros
> Tie- Ralph Lauren
> Pants- BB
> Shoes- Allen Edmonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done sir. I love the classic overall look but with the bowtie and monk straps giving it a kick.


----------



## kendallr88

Fading Fast said:


> Well done sir. I love the classic overall look but with the bowtie and monk straps giving it a kick.


Thank you, sir! It is indeed a classic look, that has become one my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Kendallr88: This coming from a former (read a long, long time ago) TI/DI for USAF Officer Trainees, nice job with the shine on those shoes in your post #198. Love the bow tie. Kudos on the rig overall!


----------



## kendallr88

eagle2250 said:


> Kendallr88: This coming from a former (read a long, long time ago) TI/DI for USAF Officer Trainees, nice job with the shine on those shoes in your post #198. Love the bow tie. Kudos on the rig overall!


Very kind words, thank you, Eagle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

Thank you Eagle. The smile isn’t because of the clothes, but because its morning. A new day with endless possibilities should put a smile on anyone’s face.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

ruvort said:


> That looks great. The shooting jacket is very interesting to me and appears to have some nice lapels. I'd love to see more pictures of it to get a sense of the entire garment.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


The jacket is a copy I had made from a very odd high end Bill Blass hacking jacket I bought off eBay several years ago. My tailor in Bahrain knocked it out for me.

The Bill Blass was very high end 80's hacking jacket tailored in China. It was purple donegal tweed with surgeons cuff, belted back, shooting patch on the right shoulder, patch elbows,
andpeaked lapel with an interesting split fabric detail I had not seen before.

I had the copy made in a heavy green wool, almost like a Loden. Other than that, it was an exact copy of the Blass.

I will try to post some photos if you like.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> The jacket is a copy I had made from a very odd high end Bill Blass hacking jacket I bought off eBay several years ago. My tailor in Bahrain knocked it out for me.
> 
> The Bill Blass was very high end 80's hacking jacket tailored in China. It was purple donegal tweed with surgeons cuff, belted back, shooting patch on the right shoulder, patch elbows,
> andpeaked lapel with an interesting split fabric detail I had not seen before.
> 
> I had the copy made in a heavy green wool, almost like a Loden. Other than that, it was an exact copy of the Blass.
> 
> I will try to post some photos if you like.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


On reflection it may have been a Perry Ellis original, if that makes a difference.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Fat Tuesday morning 2/13/2018: Langenfeld, Austria.

Hunting felt hat
Holland and Holland shooting coat
Knitted scarf by my daughter
Schoffel gillet
Traditional tracht gingham shirt
Vintage Thorn proof tweed trousers UK bespoke vintage
Columbia snow boots


----------



## momsdoc

It's a seasonally cold day. About 26 F. I'm pairing black and brown today, as I told Eagle I would do. Taking my very first pair of "real shoes" out for a walk. I was nervous and skeptical about purchasing them, as even on the Shoe Mart the price seemed obscenely excessive for footwear. My, that turned out to be a slippery slope.

Covert Coat: Cordings Of Piccadilly 
Cap: BB
Gloves: Coach
Scarf: BB
Black Camel Hair Sports Coat: JAB
Waistcoat: Joseph Abboud
Shirt: LLB
Flannel Trousers: Paul Fredrick 
Knit Tie: The Tie Bar
Pocket Square: Lord and Taylor
Belt: Equus
Boots: Carmina


----------



## momsdoc

BSR,

What a magnificent scene. 

You are the perfect picture of a man well dressed for the occasion. Outstanding.


----------



## ruvort

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> The jacket is a copy I had made from a very odd high end Bill Blass hacking jacket I bought off eBay several years ago. My tailor in Bahrain knocked it out for me.
> 
> The Bill Blass was very high end 80's hacking jacket tailored in China. It was purple donegal tweed with surgeons cuff, belted back, shooting patch on the right shoulder, patch elbows,
> andpeaked lapel with an interesting split fabric detail I had not seen before.
> 
> I had the copy made in a heavy green wool, almost like a Loden. Other than that, it was an exact copy of the Blass.
> 
> I will try to post some photos if you like.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Thank you. It sounds like a lovely original and an even better copy. I'd love to see some more pictures of the lapels when you are able.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

Fine work, extremely fine, and most especially I greatly admire this your signature pose.


----------



## Howard

very nicely dressed Momsdoc.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

momsdoc said:


> It's a seasonally cold day. About 26 F. I'm pairing black and brown today, as I told Eagle I would do. Taking my very first pair of "real shoes" out for a walk. I was nervous and skeptical about purchasing them, as even on the Shoe Mart the price seemed obscenely excessive for footwear. My, that turned out to be a slippery slope.
> 
> Covert Coat: Cordings Of Piccadilly
> Cap: BB
> Gloves: Coach
> Scarf: BB
> Black Camel Hair Sports Coat: JAB
> Waistcoat: Joseph Abboud
> Shirt: LLB
> Flannel Trousers: Paul Fredrick
> Knit Tie: The Tie Bar
> Pocket Square: Lord and Taylor
> Belt: Equus
> Boots: Carmina
> 
> View attachment 20111
> 
> 
> View attachment 20110
> 
> 
> View attachment 20108
> 
> 
> View attachment 20109
> 
> 
> View attachment 20112


Smashing coat. Stunning.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 20112


Yes, great outfit overall, but for me, the money shot is the last one: the beautiful heavy wool glen plaid suit with those rich, deep colors and that wonderful, wide cuff hovering just above the solid two-tone leather boots that say, "I'm a dress boot... but with grit."


----------



## momsdoc

This outfit is my response to those who say a black sports coat makes you look like a limo driver.


----------



## bernoulli

Pick me up at 7PM - exit 2. Please be on time.

Kidding, of course. Great outfits, momsdoc. I like the footwear in particular. I have precious few boots and I am impressed not only by the variety of your selection but also by how well you pair them with your various outfits. Keep posting and rocking!



momsdoc said:


> This outfit is my response to those who say a black sports coat makes you look like a limo driver.


----------



## A.L.Z.

Pre-Valentine's Day weekday evening casual. How old do I look? Any comments or feedback gratefully invited!!


----------



## Shaver

A.L.Z. said:


> Pre-Valentine's Day weekday evening casual. How old do I look? Any comments or feedback gratefully invited!!
> View attachment 20133
> View attachment 20134
> View attachment 20135
> View attachment 20136


This obsession with apparent age is tiresome.

Don't make me post a link to the 'Benny Hill' video again.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

A.L.Z. said:


> Pre-Valentine's Day weekday evening casual. How old do I look? Any comments or feedback gratefully invited!!
> View attachment 20133
> View attachment 20134
> View attachment 20135
> View attachment 20136


Remember, Age is not a factor for men in determining sexual market place value. Forget about the number and enjoy life.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

ruvort said:


> Thank you. It sounds like a lovely original and an even better copy. I'd love to see some more pictures of the lapels when you are able.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Here you go. With a close up of the lapel detail.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## momsdoc

Releasing my inner Cupid.

Cashmere Overcoat: Pronto Moda
Cap: BB
Gloves: BB
Scarf: Nordstrom 
Pocket Square: Mens Wearhouse
Love Knots: Unknown
Sports Coat: JAB
Tie: JAB
Trousers: Joseph Abboud
Pink Socks: Calvin Klein
Pink Boxer Briefs: Unknownand will stay that way
Chelsea Boots: Carlos Santos


----------



## Howard

very nice, any plans on dinner with the wife?


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> This obsession with apparent age is tiresome.


+1. How many years now has he been coming on the forum and asking how old he looks? You'd think he might have gotten over this peculiar complex of his by now.


----------



## never behind

Never posted here before and probably a bad idea to follow momsdoc, but here we go. I had some new items I wore. Special occasion - I actually wore a tie today. 

Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Chipp
Pocket Square: Kent Wang
Jacket: Hickey Freeman
Trousers: flannel from O'Connell's
Shoes: Cheaney









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

Howard said:


> very nice, any plans on dinner with the wife?


Thanks Howard.

My wife is unfortunatly feeling a bit under the weather, so our dinner plans have changed.

I picked up some Roasted Garlic from Delicious Orchards, which will be served with Warm Semolina bread, olives, and Bruchetta. Then I'll be making fresh fetuccine with a Porcini mushroom and cream sauce and shrimp. Sautéed broccoli Rabe with garlic for an accompaniment, and desert of Apple Strudel with homemade schlag and Caffe Latte.

Gotta start slicing the onions, and garlic now so we can start eating by 7.

Thank god the housekeeper comes tomorrow, so I don't have to clean up. :devil:


----------



## momsdoc

It's a dreary, rainy, but relativey warm day in the mid 50's.

Trench Coat: JAB
Shirt: CT
Cuff links: CT
Grenadine Tie: Chipp
Suit: Jack Victor
Belt: AE
Boots: Crocket and Jones


----------



## kev'n

Thanks for both pictures and descriptions of each outfit (head to toe). Gives me constant imagery and idea on how to frame my wardrobe using quality over quantity.


----------



## momsdoc

The end of the work week brings worsening rain. It's a perfect opportunity to show off the miraculous effects of nanoprotector. If we must have winter precipitation, can't it at least be cold enough for some dry white fluffy stuff?

Cap: J&M
Trench Coat: JAB
Gloves : Coach
Scarf: BB
Shirt: CT
Saxon Wool Sports Coat: BB
Tie: BB
Trousers: Ben Silver
Belt: Meermin
Watch: Seiko
Suede Chukka Boots: Meermin


----------



## Howard

nice watch Momsdoc, How long have you had that watch?


----------



## never behind

Chilly and dreary day today, so I'm going to enjoy my walk with my new chukkas (Loake) and my Gloverall Duffle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

Howard said:


> nice watch Momsdoc, How long have you had that watch?


4 or 5 years. It's my everyday dress/casual gold case/black band watch.


----------



## momsdoc

Casual Saturday

Pea Coat: BB
Shirt: BB
Sweater: L&T
Trousers: BR
Boots: Herring


----------



## momsdoc

A very rough day ahead. We're in Florida for the funeral of our murdered 14 year old cousin, who was doing a common routine thing. Attending his high school classes In Parkland, Florida.

Shirt: BB
Tie: Giulia Viscount
Suit: JAB
Shoes: AE


----------



## never behind

My sympathies momsdoc. Terribly tragic and sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc, My deepest sympathies. I'm sorry - it's sad, tragic, hard.


----------



## Howard

My sympathies, Momsdoc.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Unbelievably sad Momsdoc.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

10am this morning. More or less my uniform in Vienna. The street name is appropriate.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

momsdoc said:


> A very rough day ahead. We're in Florida for the funeral of our murdered 14 year old cousin, who was doing a common routine thing. Attending his high school classes In Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Giulia Viscount
> Suit: JAB
> Shoes: AE
> 
> View attachment 20236
> 
> 
> View attachment 20237
> 
> 
> View attachment 20238


Our deepest sympathy!

Katherine and Brian Robinson


----------



## Orsini

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Will.pennington7

God bless you, Momsdoc! Praying for you and your family at this time.

Will


----------



## eagle2250

momsdoc said:


> A very rough day ahead. We're in Florida for the funeral of our murdered 14 year old cousin, who was doing a common routine thing. Attending his high school classes In Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Giulia Viscount
> Suit: JAB
> Shoes: AE
> 
> View attachment 20236
> 
> 
> View attachment 20237
> 
> 
> View attachment 20238


Please accept our sympathy and most sincere condolences. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ClothesJunkie

momsdoc said:


> A very rough day ahead. We're in Florida for the funeral of our murdered 14 year old cousin, who was doing a common routine thing. Attending his high school classes In Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Giulia Viscount
> Suit: JAB
> Shoes: AE
> Deepest condolences
> View attachment 20236
> 
> 
> View attachment 20237
> 
> 
> View attachment 20238


----------



## FLMike

Our deepest condolences, momsdoc. Such an incredible tragedy.


----------



## Shaver

As much as I appreciate and admire your contributions to this forum, momsdoc, I remain unable to feign grief via social media. 

Tough it out buddy.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> As much as I appreciate and admire your contributions to this forum, momsdoc, I remain unable to feign grief via social media.
> 
> Tough it out buddy.


Well, I'm not sure you'd be expected to grieve for a boy with which you have no connection whatsoever, except for him being a member of your social media "friend's" extended family. Would maybe a little sympathy be a potential authentic sentiment to convey?


----------



## Shaver

FLMike said:


> Well, I'm not sure you'd be expected to grieve for a boy with which you have no connection whatsoever, except for him being a member of your social media "friend's" extended family. Would maybe a little sympathy be a potential authentic sentiment to convey?


I believe that I had offered sympathy in my exhortation to tough it out.

Had I realised that this was a competition and our responses were being judged then I may have lit a little candle and said 'amen'.


----------



## momsdoc

After the shortest trip I've ever made to Florida (25 hours in the state), I'm back to work today.

A brief comment on the Sartorial aspect of the funeral is in order. This was the largest gathering of it's kind I have ever, or will ever witness. There were about 1500 attendees. A few in shirtsleeves, a number of sports coats, but far and away dark suits ruled. I estimate 90% or greater. Of the men and children were properly attired.

Thank you all for your supportive thoughts. I did indeed tough it out, but watching the family endure such needless pain, brought out a lot of anger. Justice would be served if a few of the attendees could have an hour alone in the jail cell. It wouldn't change anything, But would be cathartic, and save the state Millions of dollars and years of wasted time to achieve the same final outcome.

Today is a cold one.

Covert Coat: Cordings Of Piccadilly
Scarf: No name
Cap: Glencroft
Gloves: Coach
Sports Coat: BB
Waistcoat: Nordstrom 
Tie: BB
Shirt: PRL
Trousers: Spier and Makay
Boots: Meermin


----------



## Howard

looking very handsome Momsdoc.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

New tweed waistcoat, purchased at Stepanek, a small haberdasher just across and down from the Staatsoper in Vienna.

Real leather knotted buttons, tweed woven in the

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## momsdoc

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> View attachment 20258
> New tweed waistcoat, purchased at Stepanek, a small haberdasher just across and down from the Staatsoper in Vienna.
> 
> Real leather knotted buttons, tweed woven in the
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Nice color and texture.


----------



## irish95

My sympathies to you and your family Doc. As a prosecutor for almost 10 years, I have seen far too many deplorable acts, but this tragedy seemed to really hit me hard. It is all so senseless...


----------



## Shaver

irish95 said:


> My sympathies to you and your family Doc. As a prosecutor for almost 10 years, I have seen far too many deplorable acts, but this tragedy seemed to really hit me hard. It is all so senseless...


Try not to be too overwhelmed this early in the year. It is merely the eighth U.S. school shooting so far in 2018. At an average of one per week there is likely worse to follow.


----------



## upr_crust

First off, so sorry for your family's loss, Momsdoc - so tragic, so senseless, and, now, so abhorrently common.

I'm back - did you miss me?

Cufflinks and scarf are recent acquisitions while over in London.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The Wallace Collection, London
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Topcoat - Joseph A. Bank
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

I had occasion, while in London last week, to attend a black tie dinner at a private club, and then to attend the ballet at Covent Garden. Here's what I (and my husband, in the first instance) wore. I attended the ballet alone, and, having had a large lunch, had only some smoked salmon and Champagne prior to the performance, in the bar area of the Royal Opera House. The final photo is from my seat - first row of the grand tier.


----------



## momsdoc

Nice to have you back Crusty. Impeccable as usual. You're making me rethink wearing an overcoat, but the forecast seems too mild, though overcast. I hope I kept the seat warm for you, you may now continue to dazzle us with your elegance.
Today I'll transition towards Spring along with the weather, no tweed today.

Sports Coat: BB
Tie: Chips
Pocket Square: The Tie Bari
Trousers: PF
Shirt: LLB
Watch: Seiko
Boots: CS


----------



## Howard

nice to see you back Crusty.


----------



## Howard

How was your vacation in London?


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Howard, for the welcome back, and my vacation was most excellent and enjoyable.

An unnaturally warm day in NYC today - attire more apropos of spring than of late February.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand

Also included in today's photos - latest acquisition - Carmina black horsebit loafers


----------



## upr_crust

A few shots from the aforementioned vacation - Madrid. From top to bottom, the Museum of Decorative Arts, lunch at the Ritz, the National Archaeological Museum, the Museo Lazaro Galdiano, and the gardens of the Museo Joaquin Sorolla.


----------



## momsdoc

You so dress and fit the part Crusty.

As Crusty mentioned, it's unseasonably warm today. I'm carrying my trench coat as rain is threatening. I've broken out my skeleton lined tweed sports coat for today.

I'm still daring the elements with nanoprotector.

Trench Coat: JAB
Sports Coat: BB
Shirt: JAB
Tie: BB
Suede Belt: Meermin
Cavalry Twill Trousers: PC
Chukka Boots: CS


----------



## Howard

I like the way you pose with the pictures so dapper, was that at The Ritz?


----------



## Orsini

As always, you look great, Mr Crust, sir.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> A few shots from the aforementioned vacation - Madrid. From top to bottom, the Museum of Decorative Arts, lunch at the Ritz, the National Archaeological Museum, the Museo Lazaro Galdiano, and the gardens of the Museo Joaquin Sorolla.
> View attachment 20289
> View attachment 20290
> View attachment 20291
> View attachment 20292
> View attachment 20293


Sir you looking good in Spain as always


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I like the way you pose with the pictures so dapper, was that at The Ritz?





Orsini said:


> As always, you look great, Mr Crust, sir.





fiftyforfifty said:


> Sir you looking good in Spain as always


Thank you, gentlemen (and you too, Momsdoc) for the compliments, and yes, Howard, the photo of me seated was taken in the dining room at the Madrid Ritz.

A day threatening rain in NYC, and getting seasonably cold (as opposed to yesterday's spring-like warmth).

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drakes, via The Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Brooks Brothers
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Crombie
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## momsdoc

The thermometer has recorded a 35 degree drop since yesterday. Back to seasonal wear. One trousers short of an EU Grand Slam.

Covert Coat: Cordings Of Piccadilly
Sports Coat: Harris Tweed - PC
Waistcoat: Magee of Scotland
Shirt: Peter Christian
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Trousers: Berle
Ankle Boots: Carmina


----------



## eagle2250

^^Sir, your foot gear is breathtaking.../the perfect foundation on which to build this days rig!


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> 
> View attachment 20283
> ...


Meant to say something yesterday, this is one of my favorite suits of yours. It fits you incredibly well, has a beautiful cut and drape and is so well made you can feel it through the pictures.

Plus, I love that the pattern is quietly aggressive - quiet in its muted "in the same family" colors, but aggressive being a glen plaid. The perfect "everyone doesn't have it" suit that doesn't scream "look at me."


----------



## momsdoc

Winter has returned. It's 35 degrees with showers.

Trench Coat: JAB
Scarf: BB
Cap: Glencroft
Gloves: BB
Sports Coat: RL
Sweater: LE
Shirt: Orvis
Tie: Cordings Of Piccadilly
Trousers: Paul Fredrick
Belt: Equus
Jodhpurs: Carmina


----------



## upr_crust

Today the weather is to be cold and wet here in NYC, and I'm meeting a friend for dinner at La Goulue this evening, so casual attire is out of the question. I've decided to recycle one of the suits which I took with me on my recent trip abroad, which has survived being packed, unpacked, and worn in two different cities, seemingly without much wrinkling.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Pocket Square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Howard

Crusty, What's that black thing on your coat?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, What's that black thing on your coat?


"That black thing" as you so call it, is actually navy blue, and is a wool liner for the collar - it's detachable, but provides extra insulation, should I need it, if I flip up the collar.


----------



## Ryan42200

Protesting "casual Friday" with my new suit from Suitsupply.


----------



## wildcat1976

Ryan42200 said:


> Protesting "casual Friday" with my new suit from Suitsupply.
> 
> View attachment 20360
> View attachment 20361
> View attachment 20362


Ryan,
Very well done!


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed,
very nicely done, Ryan42200!


----------



## momsdoc

Very nice suit Ryan. The tie accentuates and compliments the chalk stripe. Nice cuvée also.

Crusty, you and I seem to be displaying the city/country Yin and Yang of AAAC.


----------



## Ryan42200

Wildcat and eagle, thank you for the kind words!


----------



## momsdoc

Gotta make a run to the ER this morning.

Sports Coat: BB
Cashmere Sweater: Allan Flusser
Tattersall Shirt: CT
Turtleneck Shirt: Kohl's
Belt: AE Manatee. 
Trousers: PF
Boots: Barker's


----------



## williamson

> Gotta make a run to the ER this morning.


An interesting and very pleasant layered "look".


----------



## momsdoc

As you and I have mentioned, when it comes to dressing, winter allows for the joy of layering.


----------



## Howard

looking very good, Momsdoc.


----------



## momsdoc

A frigid, rainy Sunday, and I'm off to get the Bagels and appetizing.

Shearling Coat: Custom made by an old Greek guy who owned a leather coat factory in Linden, NJ in the late 80's. He has since retired and closed the business. What a loss.

Flannel Shirt: BB
Moleskin Trousers: PC
Manitee Belt: PC
Alpaca Cardigan: BB
Boots: J&M
Thinsulate Gloves: Timberland
Umbrella: Some long forgotten golf course


----------



## bernoulli

Spring time!


----------



## Orsini

Colors and patterns look very nice.


----------



## Howard

looking good, Momsdoc.


----------



## upr_crust

A new week, featuring new swag - the suit and scarf are from my recent trip to London, and the shoes were acquired directly thereafter.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Thomas Pink
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Budd, London
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - New & Lingwood, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

Today, another piece of swag that, due to vacation abroad, and general meteorology, I'd not had the chance to wear prior to today - the suede jodhpurs.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks & pocket square - New & Lingwood
Braces - Paul Stuart
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Tesi


----------



## momsdoc

Yesterday's rig. I didn't get a chance to post it.

Overcoat: Cashmere Boutique
Cap: Glencroft
Gloves: Coach
Cashmere Scarf: Knockoff
Sports Coat: Joseph Abboud
Tie: Brooksgate University - a now defunct department of BB
Waist Coat: Johnson and Murphy
Shirt: Dharles Tyrwhitt
Trousers: Paul Fredrick
Boots: Meermin:


----------



## RogerP

Total win momsdoc. I especially love the cashmere overcoat. I have something similar and it has become a winter staple.


----------



## momsdoc

Today's outfit is more formal. We have a departmental buisness meeting today, so a suit is in order IMO.

Overcoat: BB
Scarf: BB
Cap: BB
Gloves: BB
Suit: BB
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cuff links: Present from wife
Tie: BB
Boots: Yanko


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend, today's rig is one of your best yet! 
Have a great day.


----------



## FLMike

momsdoc said:


> Yesterday's rig. I didn't get a chance to post it.
> 
> Overcoat: Cashmere Boutique
> Cap: Glencroft
> Gloves: Coach
> Cashmere Scarf: Knockoff
> Sports Coat: Joseph Abboud
> Tie: Brooksgate University - a now defunct department of BB
> Waist Coat: Johnson and Murphy
> Shirt: *Dharles Tyrwhitt*
> Trousers: Paul Fredrick
> Boots: Meermin:


Dharles Tyrwhitt.....isn't he that guy who runs around town with Gnarls Barkley?


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> ...
> View attachment 20454


Fantastic suit. As an aside, are you a size 11.5D in shoes? If so, and purely for informational purposes, could you PM me your address and hours when no one in usually home?



upr_crust said:


> T...
> View attachment 20441
> ...


The boots are killer (sweet purchase), the suit is killer, but together they are off-the-charts awesomeness. That's PhD-level dressing. Well done sir.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> The boots are killer (sweet purchase), the suit is killer, but together they are off-the-charts awesomeness. That's PhD-level dressing. Well done sir.


Thank you, FF. I was unsure whether the boots were entirely apropos with a suit, but this suit is pretty casual, and I've been itching to wear them since buying them well before my latest European adventure, thus I threw caution to the wind.

True to my thrifty New England Yankee nature, I note that today's suit, shirt, tie, pocket square, overcoat, scarf, and boots were all bought on sale. It isn't how much you pay for the pieces, it's how you assemble them together.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, FF. I was unsure whether the boots were entirely apropos with a suit, but this suit is pretty casual, and I've been itching to wear them since buying them well before my latest European adventure, thus I threw caution to the wind.
> 
> True to my thrifty New England Yankee nature, I note that today's suit, shirt, tie, pocket square, overcoat, scarf, and boots were all bought on sale. It isn't how much you pay for the pieces, it's how you assemble them together.


My PhD comment was prompted by the fact that "on paper" or "according to the rules" those boots and that suit "shouldn't" be paired, but you have the eye, feel and experience of a PhD dresser and knew when and how to expand the envelope.

My New England Yankee grandmother, you and I would all get along stretching a dollar.


----------



## momsdoc

Fading Fast said:


> Fantastic suit. As an aside, are you a size 11.5D in shoes? If so, and purely for informational purposes, could you PM me your address and hours when no one in usually home?


Sorry, I'm a 10D. Our hours at home vary. However the killer dogs in my profile pic are always home, and hungry for fresh meat.


----------



## IT_cyclist

upr_crust said:


> Today, another piece of swag that, due to vacation abroad, and general meteorology, I'd not had the chance to wear prior to today - the suede jodhpurs.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks & pocket square - New & Lingwood
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Tesi
> 
> View attachment 20440
> View attachment 20441
> View attachment 20442
> View attachment 20443
> View attachment 20444
> View attachment 20445


A Paul Stuart kind of day, it seems.
I gotta ask... How long does it take to pick/match these outfits each day? And do the photos?


----------



## IT_cyclist

Fading Fast said:


> Fantastic suit. As an aside, are you a size 11.5D in shoes? If so, and purely for informational purposes, could you PM me your address and hours when no one in usually home?


----------



## IT_cyclist

Is this an example of the sort of post that the "Report" button is for?
GD&R


----------



## upr_crust

IT_cyclist said:


> A Paul Stuart kind of day, it seems.
> I gotta ask... How long does it take to pick/match these outfits each day? And do the photos?


Picking the next day's attire usually takes 5-10 minutes, depending on accessories - braces and pocket squares present the most time consumption.

As for photos/posting, it takes about 20-30 minutes in total to take the pictures, edit them, and post them here and elsewhere, proving that my personal vanity has almost no limits .

Midweek, mild temperatures, and no rain - until tomorrow.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Turnbull & Asser
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## momsdoc

Mixing patterns today, just because.

Overcoat: Pronto Moda
Sports Coat: BB
Shirt: Paul Fredrick
Pocket Square: BB
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Waistcoat: Nordstrom
Trousers: Charles Tyrwhitt
Belt: Johnson and Murphy
Socks: Ralph Lauren
Boots: Enzo Bonafe


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, Do you have any plans for Friday since it will be raining very hard or will it be a stay in day?


----------



## bernoulli

First time, I did not like the vest at all. It is growing on me. A nice break of the usual fare I wear.


----------



## upr_crust

A very mixed day, meteorologically, today, with sunshine in the morning, but rain by the evening, just in time for this evening's members' reception at the Whitney. Happily, there is no particular dress code for a Whitney opening (Indeed, were the subject matter of the opening contemporary American art, one might be able to dispense with clothing altogether. However, tonight's exhibition is Grant Wood, he of "American Gothic", and for him, decency must be observed.)

In a room full of the painfully hip and fashionable, I've opted for a look ancient and professorial, with beater shoes, as it will be wet on the ground by the end of the evening.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - unlabeled and vintage
Cords - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Macgill, via Botticelli, NYC
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Crombie
Cap - Amicale


----------



## momsdoc

A mild day this afternoon, though rain by evening

Lambswool Blazer: Lands End
Pocket Square: Unknown
Shirt: LL Bean
Tie: The Tie bar
Sweater: JAB
Snuff Suede Belt: Meermin
Cords: Lands End
Chukka Boots: Ryder Boot Company


----------



## eagle2250

^^
...and once again, momsdoc knocks it clean out of the park, with today's rig. You sir, are wearing the horsehide right off the ball with the consistent excellence of your daily rigs. Admiring that collar roll, I'm going to have to take another, perhaps closer look at LL Bean's OCBD's.


----------



## momsdoc

Thank you Eagle. The quirky weather we’re having up North is making it difficult to decide what to wear. We had one of the coldest Januarys and warmest February’s on record. Today started dry in the low 40s, became wet in the high 50s, by 5 PM it was overcast and back in the 40s, and now we’re expecting a Nor’easter to start tonight with a mix of rain and snow. Depending on the whims of the weather gods, we expect rain, to a possible large snowfall from central Jersey into NYC.

I may just wear a plastic bag tomorrow.:cold:

March comes in like a lion.


----------



## momsdoc

Auntie Emm, Auntie Emm, it's a Twister!!

Actually a Nor'easter, or as Crusty calls it a Monsoon. Function trumps form today. Stay dry, stay warm, keep the wind out.

Trench Coat: Joseph A. Banks
Cap: Johnson & Murphy
Gloves: Coach
Sports Coat: Ralph Lauren
Turtleneck: Kohl's
Oxford Shirt: L.L. Bean
Cavalry Twills: Peter Christian
Chukka Boots: Allen Edmond Bellevue


----------



## upr_crust

Momsdoc does monsoon better than I do.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Upr_crust, today's rig grants you the mysterious, yet slightly menacing air of a sporting French gentleman...on the hunt! As always, well done, Sir.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Upr_crust, today's rig grants you the mysterious, yet slightly menacing air of a sporting French gentleman...on the hunt! As always, well done, Sir.


The beret was chosen as today's headgear for entirely practical reasons. We are anticipating gale-force winds this afternoon, and the beret, of all of my hats and caps, has both the least amount of wind resistance, and it clamps very tightly to my skull, making it the only choice for headgear when an umbrella may become useless. It is also, in French "impermeable", which I will take to mean "waterproof".


----------



## Howard

momsdoc said:


> Thank you Eagle. The quirky weather we're having up North is making it difficult to decide what to wear. We had one of the coldest Januarys and warmest February's on record. Today started dry in the low 40s, became wet in the high 50s, by 5 PM it was overcast and back in the 40s, *and now we're expecting a Nor'easter to start tonight with a mix of rain and snow. * Depending on the whims of the weather gods, we expect rain, to a possible large snowfall from central Jersey into NYC.
> 
> I may just wear a plastic bag tomorrow.:cold:
> 
> March comes in like a lion.


It's snowing here right now as I type this.


----------



## momsdoc

I forgot my BB Fairisle sweater this morning. The weather gods have chosen snow and cold, so I stopped at home to put it on.


----------



## Will.pennington7

Maybe a little late in the day, but my first WAYWT post with my recently acquired BB Loro Piana sportcoat.

Sportcoat: BB 1818
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Trousers: Perry Ellis


----------



## momsdoc

After the storm, a casual day about town.

Flannel line Gold Jacket: Ralph Lauren
Tweed Hat: Glencroft
Argyle Wool Sweater: JAB
Turtleneck: Kohl's
Chili Belt: Allen Edmonds
Wide Wale Cords: Orvis
Chilli Boots: Allen Edmonds Shaker Heights.


----------



## Clintotron

momsdoc said:


> After the storm, a casual day about town.
> 
> Flannel line Gold Jacket: Ralph Lauren
> Tweed Hat: Glencroft
> Argyle Wool Sweater: JAB
> Turtleneck: Kohl's
> Chili Belt: Allen Edmonds
> Wide Wale Cords: Orvis
> Chilli Boots: Allen Edmonds Shaker Heights.
> 
> View attachment 20578
> 
> 
> View attachment 20577
> 
> 
> View attachment 20573
> 
> 
> View attachment 20575
> 
> 
> View attachment 20574
> 
> 
> View attachment 20576


Your tweed footwear never fails to inspire me. It's a shame that I find my sartorial identity in the more Western end of the spectrum, as I don't feel wholly comfortable in the Trad or more British/Irish end, regardless of my ancestry. I may be at a loss for tweed-appointed cowboy boots-I may have to diy something to appease myself. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

very nice sweater Momsdoc.


----------



## Fading Fast

Will.pennington7 said:


> Maybe a little late in the day, but my first WAYWT post with my recently acquired BB Loro Piana sportcoat.
> 
> Sportcoat: BB 1818
> Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Trousers: Perry Ellis
> 
> View attachment 20563
> View attachment 20564


The tailoring on your insanely nice looking LP sport coat is really well done.

Having never owned any LP clothes (I've pined for them after seeing them
in the stores though, if that counts) - does it drape and move as wonderfully natural as their clothes appear to?



momsdoc said:


> I forgot my BB Fairisle sweater this morning. The weather gods have chosen snow and cold, so I stopped at home to put it on.
> 
> View attachment 20562


Your Fair Isle is outstanding and perfectly coordinated with the rest of the outfit. Oh, and your boots in your next post are awesome.


----------



## Will.pennington7

Fading Fast said:


> The tailoring on your insanely nice looking LP sport coat is really well done.
> 
> Having never owned any LP clothes (I've pined for them after seeing them
> in the stores though, if that counts) - does it drape and move as wonderfully natural as their clothes appear to?
> 
> Your Fair Isle is outstanding and perfectly coordinated with the rest of the outfit. Oh, and your boots in your next post are awesome.


Thankyou for the kind words! It drapes and moves wonderfully well. This is the first LP item and the first BB mainline item I've owned and I couldn't be more pleased, especially considering I only paid $30 for it on eBay!


----------



## momsdoc

Thank you Crusty, Howard, Clint, and FF.

The recent weather has been challenging. I’ll be off to Hawaii soon, and upon my return, will be ending the wearing of the heavyweight clothing. i’m Not ready to say goodbye to them yet and embrace the pastels. However, I must be fair to my shoes, and give them a chance to be worn. It’s always a sad time when I have to box up the boots. Especially considering how much work is involved giving them their annual conditioning, and touching up the scuffs.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> The tailoring on your insanely nice looking LP sport coat is really well done.
> 
> Having never owned any LP clothes (I've pined for them after seeing them
> in the stores though, if that counts) - does it drape and move as wonderfully natural as their clothes appear to?


Not to be a buzzkill (Will's outfit does look well put together), but are we sure that's a sport coat? It looks to me like the upper half of a nice BB glen plaid suit. Granted, if so, most people will never know the difference. Just an observation.


----------



## Will.pennington7

FLMike said:


> Not to be a buzzkill (Will's outfit does look well put together), but are we sure that's a sport coat? It looks to me like the upper half of a nice BB glen plaid suit. Granted, if so, most people will never know the difference. Just an observation.


You could be correct, Mike. I got it off eBay, so I honestly have no clue. Wouldn't even know how to definitively tell (if there is such a way to do that) whether it is or is not.


----------



## Will.pennington7

FLMike said:


> Not to be a buzzkill (Will's outfit does look well put together), but are we sure that's a sport coat? It looks to me like the upper half of a nice BB glen plaid suit. Granted, if so, most people will never know the difference. Just an observation.


Update: You are correct, Mike. Good catch! Upon closer inspection of the tags I found the size to be stated "long 40/34." While the trousers may be long gone, I'm still happy with my purchase, and though it may not technically be a sport coat, I'll put it to good use as one! The fit is excellent, and I'm more than pleased with the LP fabric.


----------



## eagle2250

^^A suit dies...and a sport jacket is resurrected, and a damn fine looking sport coat at that! Will.pennington, you do indeed wear the jacket well.


----------



## momsdoc

The last chance this season for the NS Submariner sweater.

Sweater: North Seas Submariner
Moleskins: Lands End
Russell Field Boots: Wolverine 1000 Miles


----------



## Will.pennington7

Outfit for church this morning.

Suit: JAB Sig Gold 
Shirt: JAB 
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> Not to be a buzzkill (Will's outfit does look well put together), but are we sure that's a sport coat? It looks to me like the upper half of a nice BB glen plaid suit. Granted, if so, most people will never know the difference. Just an observation.


Smart call (as adduced later, you are spot on). Only after the fact, the one thing that says suit to me is the finish on the lapel - can't quite explain it, but it looks suit not sport coat to me. That said, owing to its bolder pattern, I doubt anyone but FLMike (and other astute observers) will guess it.



momsdoc said:


> The last chance this season for the NS Submariner sweater.
> 
> Sweater: North Seas Submariner
> Moleskins: Lands End
> Russell Field Boots: Wolverine 1000 Miles
> 
> View attachment 20587
> 
> 
> View attachment 20588
> 
> 
> View attachment 20590
> 
> 
> View attachment 20589


Broke my North Seas Submariner out yesterday as well. Under my all-wool Pendleton overcoat, the strong wind gusts were unable to penetrate. Man I love heavy wool - layered - in the right weather.

Love the boots - really cool looking. That said, they don't look like most other 1000 mile boots (like my humble brown leather, ankle height ones). What makes a boot a 1000 mile one - some inner construction?



Will.pennington7 said:


> Outfit for church this morning.
> 
> Suit: JAB Sig Gold
> Shirt: JAB
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy
> 
> View attachment 20591
> View attachment 20592


Great suit material. The "enhanced" pinstripe pattern is nice.

Also, great tailoring, especially on the suit jacket. I wish my tailor was as good as yours as I have a very similar frame, but your clothes fit better. The pants are a touch long for my taste, but that's just my preference as they are well within the range of correct.


----------



## momsdoc

As far as I know, the only thing that makes it a 1000 Mile boot is the stamp on the sole.


----------



## Will.pennington7

Thanks! Believe it or not, I don't have these jackets touched. That's the main reason I buy JAB stuff; I know all the negatives with them, but they fit well and can be had for cheap!


----------



## eagle2250

Will.pennington7 said:


> Thanks! Believe it or not, I don't have these jackets touched. That's the main reason I buy JAB stuff; I know all the negatives with them, but they fit well and can be had for cheap!


Will.pennington, you wear them well. On you, they show at their absolute best! Nicely done.


----------



## Will.pennington7

eagle2250 said:


> Will.pennington, you wear them well. On you, they show at their absolute best! Nicely done.


Thankyou, Eagle!


----------



## Fading Fast

Will.pennington7 said:


> Thanks! Believe it or not, I don't have these jackets touched. That's the main reason I buy JAB stuff; I know all the negatives with them, but they fit well and can be had for cheap!


Amazing. Every OTR suit / sport coat I've ever bought - ever - has needed extensive tailoring to not look as good as yours do.


----------



## Will.pennington7

Fading Fast said:


> Amazing. Every OTR suit / sport coat I've ever bought - ever - has needed extensive tailoring to not look as good as yours do.


Well I would glory in it more, but I realize that one of these days, my now small paunch will develop and I'll have to work harder to get a decent fit!


----------



## Fading Fast

Will.pennington7 said:


> Well I would glory in it more, but I realize that one of these days, my now small paunch will develop and I'll have to work harder to get a decent fit!


I eat 1/3 less and work out twice as much (both statements are absolutely true - no exaggeration) to keep the same waist size at 53 that I had at 20. It ain't easy. But still - much tailoring is needed :angry:.


----------



## Will.pennington7

Fading Fast said:


> I eat 1/3 less and work out twice as much (both statements are absolutely true - no exaggeration) to keep the same waist size at 53 that I had at 20. It ain't easy. But still - much tailoring is needed :angry:.


Well I do appreciate the kind words! I hope I can keep it up for a little while at least!


----------



## bernoulli

Having fun with a new seven-fold tie.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed, bernoulli,
you have nailed today's rig. The tie is stunning. Could we see a bit more of the fabric pattern on the pocket square?


----------



## momsdoc

A return of crisp WInter weather to start the work week.

Cashmere Overcoat: Pronto Moda
Cap: BB
Gloves: Coach
Tweed Sports Coat: JAB
Moleskin Waistcoat: PC
Oxford Shirt: LE
Donnegal Trousers: PF
Belt: BB
Boots: J&M


----------



## bernoulli

Thanks for the kind words. Here it is. A nice large silk square. Folded in the manner that the great upr taught me. And details on the lining, as chosen by my partner's son.


----------



## upr_crust

Getting one final wearing out of this suit before it heads to the dry cleaner, as I had packed this suit for my recent trip abroad. It served me well.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, Where are you going this time?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, Where are you going this time?


Sadly enough, just to work.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Here it is. A nice large silk square. Folded in the manner that the great upr taught me. And details on the lining, as chosen by my partner's son.
> 
> View attachment 20611
> 
> View attachment 20619


Thank you, sir, for the additional details on your rig. Great lining in that jacket. The cloth pattern on your pocket square is one of the few patterns with the power to convince me to occasionally violate my seemingly unflagging allegiance to the all white pocket squares that are most often found in the breast pocket(s) of my jackets!


----------



## Dcr5468

2 hour meeting with bank consultants today, so I went with the prototypical full banker attire:

Shoes: AE Hopkinson
Trousers: BB
Shirt: BB
Tie: JAB
Blazer: BB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcr5468

I meant “dull” banker attire...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamson

Dcr5468 said:


> I meant "dull" banker attire...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing "dull" there, surely!


----------



## Orsini

Dcr5468 said:


> 2 hour meeting with bank consultants today, so I went with the prototypical full banker attire:
> 
> Shoes: AE Hopkinson
> Trousers: BB
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: JAB
> Blazer: BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks very nice.


----------



## bernoulli

The big decision. To three-piece or not to three-piece? Eagle, the PS is just for you.


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, go with the three pieces.

Ostensibly, I am wearing very much the same configuration of suit and boots as yesterday, but with the changes in colors and patterns, the formality of the ensemble is greatly relaxed.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Liberty, London
Pocket square - vintage no brand name
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason, London
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## momsdoc

Another Nor'easter is coming in this afternoon. Time to bundle up.

Overcoat: Cashmere Boutique
Cap: Glencroft
Gloves: Coach
Scarf: Unknown
Sports Coat: Peter Christian
Shirt: JAB
Waist Coat: Johnson and Murphy
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Teal Flannel Trousers: Paul Fredrick
Brown Museum Calf U-Wing Boots: Carmina


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Specs: Calvin Klein
Sports Coat: Shooting Jacket, Bespoke, Maharaba Tailors, Manama,Bahrain
Shirt: Spier and Mackay
Harris Tweed Waist Coat: Maker Unknown 
Tie: Holland & Holland
Tweed Trousers: Holland & Holland
Boots: Meermin
Cufflinks: 12 bore Shot Shell Brass, Kevins of Thomasville


----------



## eagle2250

Momsdoc, your Tweed jacket looks to be absolutely bulletproof and those boots look incredible. However, the light sources in your photos are confusing me regarding the waistcoat color...is it dark brown or is it navy? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

I heard New York could get about 6-12 inches of snow Momsdoc.


----------



## Jimbo2

Sir Crust, the 3rd picture reminds me of the Beatles song "Here Comes the Sun," now that the days are lengthening! Great shoes, also.


----------



## bernoulli

Momsdoc. I love your boots and shoes. They are absolutely great. I may not entirely agree with all your choices (who does always agree with everything?) but I could never find anything at fault regarding your footwear. This is no backhand compliment, but a genuine one. Great great stuff.


----------



## Dcr5468

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Specs: Calvin Klein
> Sports Coat: Shooting Jacket, Bespoke, Maharaba Tailors, Manama,Bahrain
> Shirt: Spier and Mackay
> Harris Tweed Waist Coat: Maker Unknown
> Tie: Holland & Holland
> Tweed Trousers: Holland & Holland
> Boots: Meermin
> Cufflinks: 12 bore Shot Shell Brass, Kevins of Thomasville
> 
> View attachment 20669


Just received my Kevin's of Thomasville catalogue. What a store!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

bernoulli said:


> The big decision. To three-piece or not to three-piece? Eagle, the PS is just for you.
> 
> View attachment 20653
> View attachment 20655
> View attachment 20654
> View attachment 20652


Outstanding suit and overall outfit. I vote three piece.



momsdoc said:


> Another Nor'easter is coming in this afternoon. Time to bundle up.
> 
> Overcoat: Cashmere Boutique
> Cap: Glencroft
> Gloves: Coach
> Scarf: Unknown
> Sports Coat: Peter Christian
> Shirt: JAB
> Waist Coat: Johnson and Murphy
> Tie: Brooks Brothers
> Teal Flannel Trousers: Paul Fredrick
> Brown Museum Calf U-Wing Boots: Carmina
> 
> View attachment 20666
> 
> 
> View attachment 20667
> 
> 
> View attachment 20665
> 
> 
> View attachment 20663
> 
> 
> View attachment 20664
> 
> 
> View attachment 20668


Love the colors and textures - all come together in wonderfully harmonious way. However, IMHO - and I know it is that style that is in today, so I'm sure I'm wrong - your overcoat and sport coat are a bit short for your frame.


----------



## momsdoc

The waistcoat is dark brown. Thetweed has medium brown vertical stripes.


----------



## momsdoc

FF, I would love a longer overcoat. Where can I find one these days?

The sports coat is a compromise. I am able to wear a short due to current trends but would prefer the regular. The reason for the short is because of my short arm length. PC has working cuff buttons and the regular’s arm length is too long to alter from the cuff without looking odd.


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> FF, I would love a longer overcoat. Where can I find one these days?
> 
> The sports coat is a compromise. I am able to wear a short due to current trends but would prefer the regular. The reason for the short is because of my short arm length. PC has working cuff buttons and the regular's arm length is too long to alter from the cuff without looking odd.


I hear ya on modern overcoat length - very frustrating. It's forced me to buy one MTM and one via Ebay - an older model when they still cut them long - as, at 6'1", even today's "longs" look silly short on me. No easy answers.


----------



## Will.pennington7

Fading Fast said:


> I hear ya on modern overcoat length - very frustrating. It's forced me to buy one MTM and one via Ebay - an older model when they still cut them long - as, at 6'1", even today's "longs" look silly short on me. No easy answers.


I hear you. I'm 6'2" which is not giant, but I can't buy clothes from many makers simply because of the length.


----------



## Fading Fast

Will.pennington7 said:


> I hear you. I'm 6'2" which is not giant, but I can't buy clothes from many makers simply because of the length.


What's even odder is that, while I'm less-tall versus the general population than when I was growing up, today's clothes are much shorter. Young men, overall, are very tall today. I regularly see late teens / kids in their 20s who are several inches taller than I am. That was not common in the '70s and '80s.

So we have a taller young population and meaningfully shorter cut coats. Thus, we have all these tall young guys wearing suit jackets, sport coats, raincoats and overcoats that are, at least IMHO, way too short on them.

Just the other day, I saw a young man in what looked to be a very well-made polo coat that hit just above his knee. The proportions looked all off to me and ruined an otherwise very nice looking (and, I'll bet, quite expensive) coat.


----------



## Will.pennington7

Fading Fast said:


> What's even odder is that, while I'm less-tall versus the general population than when I was growing up, today's clothes are much shorter. Young men, overall, are very tall today. I regularly see late teens / kids in their 20s who are several inches taller than I am. That was not common in the '70s and '80s.
> 
> So we have a taller young population and meaningfully shorter cut coats. Thus, we have all these tall young guys wearing suit jackets, sport coats, raincoats and overcoats that are, at least IMHO, way too short on them.
> 
> Just the other day, I saw a young man in what looked to be a very well-made polo coat that hit just above his knee. The proportions looked all off to me and ruined an otherwise very nice looking (and, I'll bet, quite expensive) coat.


As much as I loathe it, tight and too short seems to be what is "in style" these days.


----------



## Fading Fast

Will.pennington7 said:


> As much as I loathe it, tight and too short seems to be what is "in style" these days.


Agreed, what is frustrating is that it is done in a careless manner today.

Slim and shorter was in, in the '60s as well, but if you look at images from that era, it was done with thought to / consideration for human body proportions. Today, shorter, tighter, slimmer seems to be the sin qua non of the aesthetic; body dimensions and balance be damned.

While I still prefer longer overcoats / raincoats than the '60s offered, I respect that the aesthetic was done intelligently.

It was harder to find than I thought (apparently, Hollywood does more closeups than full body shots as, my guess, normal people want to see the stars and not the clothes - go figure), but these images from 1961's "Breakfast at Tiffany's" kinda show the slimmer, tighter, shorter aesthetic done with respect to the human body.

(And, yes, Audrey Hepburn rocks the slim look - as she does every look.)


----------



## Will.pennington7

Fading Fast said:


> Agreed, what is frustrating is that it is done in a careless manner today.
> 
> Slim and shorter was in, in the '60s as well, but if you look at images from that era, it was done with thought to / consideration for human body proportions. Today, shorter, tighter, slimmer seems to be the sin qua non of the aesthetic; body dimensions and balance be damned.
> 
> While I still prefer longer overcoats / raincoats than the '60s offered, I respect that the aesthetic was done intelligently.
> 
> It was harder to find than I thought (apparently, Hollywood does more closeups than full body shots as, my guess, normal people want to see the stars and not the clothes - go figure), but these images from 1961's "Breakfast at Tiffany's" kinda show the slimmer, tighter, shorter aesthetic done with respect to the human body.
> 
> (And, yes, Audrey Hepburn rocks the slim look - as she does every look.)
> View attachment 20671
> View attachment 20673


I tend to think the difference now is the push to make the majority of clothing more unisex. Maybe no corporation would admit to that, but that's the way it seems to my eye. Looking at some of the most extreme slim/short cuts of suits and other apparel, they scream femininityto me. Heck, most guys my age wear what look like capris for everyday wear (tight fitting jogger type pants with elastic ankles; not sure of the actual name of them). Look at broad-shoulder, slimmer waist suits of yesteryear-made that way to draw out the masculine frame. Even in the slimmer examples above, it's stylish and manly. Needless to say, traditional menswear is a far cry from the pipe-legged, too tight, no shoulder, sissy suits that are marketed today!


----------



## Fading Fast

Will.pennington7 said:


> I tend to think the difference now is the push to make the majority of clothing more unisex. Maybe no corporation would admit to that, but that's the way it seems to my eye. Looking at some of the most extreme slim/short cuts of suits and other apparel, they scream femininityto me. Heck, most guys my age wear what look like capris for everyday wear (tight fitting jogger type pants with elastic ankles; not sure of the actual name of them). Look at broad-shoulder, slimmer waist suits of yesteryear-made that way to draw out the masculine frame. Even in the slimmer examples above, it's stylish and manly. Needless to say, traditional menswear is a far cry from the pipe-legged, too tight, no shoulder, sissy suits that are marketed today!


I could see that as part of a deep political game (and would align to other political agendas in play right now) - but I'm not going there here as it's way too political.

A counterpoint to that is that, over the last season or so, I've noticed companies trying to "sell" the idea of pleats / relaxed fits / etc. It's only at the margin - one pair of pleated pants offered here, a few shirts in "relaxed" fit shown there, but that's how the next trend gets going (or it's rejected and not heard from again or for awhile anyway).

Hence, the slim thing might not being about creating an androgynous or all-femine attire - interesting idea though - and is nothing more than "selling" a style to boost sales now until we see the next "new" thing (once they hit on something that sells and gets men to rebuy their wardrobe).


----------



## Will.pennington7

Fading Fast said:


> I could see that as part of a deep political game (and would align to other political agendas in play right now) - but I'm not going there here as it's way too political.
> 
> A counterpoint to that is that, over the last season or so, I've noticed companies trying to "sell" the idea of pleats / relaxed fits / etc. It's only at the margin - one pair of pleated pants offered here, a few shirts in "relaxed" fit shown there, but that's how the next trend gets going (or it's rejected and not heard from again or for awhile anyway).
> 
> Hence, the slim thing might not being about creating an androgynous or all-femine attire - interesting idea though - and is nothing more than "selling" a style to boost sales now until we see the next "new" thing (once they hit on something that sells and gets men to rebuy their wardrobe).


Political game, new fad, or otherwise, I'm not in favor.


----------



## momsdoc

This is the coat length I'm wanting. Unfortunately it is not available in tan. Maybe by next year it will be, when they have new stock at Cashmere Boutique.










The woman's comes in that color.


----------



## momsdoc

Gotta love March. Rain, snow, rain, snow, snow, snow. They predict 5-8 inch accumulations by late afternoon. Right now its slopppy, windy, freezing rain. "Mighty peculiar weather we're having", makes the clothing choices difficult. The boots are easy, just need something that looks dressy enough for a work outfit, but can handle the roughest slush and snow.

Perfect conditions for the Heschung Zemmat boot.



















Covert Coat: Cordings
Cap: Glencroft
Gloves: Coach
Scarf: BB
Sports Coat: The Harris Tweed Shop
Shirt: Cordings
Waist Coat: Joseph Abboud
Tie: Cordings
Cord Trousers: BB
Pocket Square: BB
Boots: Heschung


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

A vintage morning in Asia....

Cheers,

BSR

Specs: Tom Ford
Sports Coat: Brooks Brothers Vintage
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: J. Press
Tweed Trousers: Bespoke, vintage from UK
Braces: Holland & Holland
Shoes: Peal and Co. , Brooks Brothers


----------



## upr_crust

Momsdoc and B Scott are going to have to man the fort today - my attire, facing the next Snowmageddon, is practical in the extreme - hiking boots, jeans, hooded puffer jacket (yes, Shaver, avert your eyes to that phrase), and mercifully unphotographed. We shall see when meteorology allows me to dress as usual again.


----------



## momsdoc

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> A vintage morning in Asia....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR
> 
> Specs: Tom Ford
> Sports Coat: Brooks Brothers Vintage
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers
> Tie: J. Press
> Tweed Trousers: Bespoke, vintage from UK
> Braces: Holland & Holland
> Shoes: Peal and Co. , Brooks Brothers
> View attachment 20692


Love the color scheme. We're on the same wavelength this morning. 
Nice braces


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 20678
> 
> 
> View attachment 20677
> 
> 
> Covert Coat: Cordings
> Cap: Glencroft
> Gloves: Coach
> Scarf: BB
> Sports Coat: The Harris Tweed Shop
> ....
> 
> View attachment 20684
> 
> 
> View attachment 20686
> 
> 
> View attachment 20683
> 
> 
> View attachment 20693
> 
> 
> View attachment 20681
> 
> 
> View attachment 20682
> 
> 
> View attachment 20685


momsdoc - today's sport coat length looks awesome on you. Plus, I love everything about the sport coat - its weight, cut, pockets, texture, just awesome.

Re the polo coat - MTM or Ebay is probably going to be your best shot until the fashion wheel turns back to long coats.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> What's even odder is that, while I'm less-tall versus the general population than when I was growing up, today's clothes are much shorter. Young men, overall, are very tall today. I regularly see late teens / kids in their 20s who are several inches taller than I am. That was not common in the '70s and '80s.
> 
> So we have a taller young population and meaningfully shorter cut coats. Thus, we have all these tall young guys wearing suit jackets, sport coats, raincoats and overcoats that are, at least IMHO, way too short on them.
> 
> Just the other day, I saw a young man in what looked to be a very well-made polo coat that hit just above his knee. The proportions looked all off to me and ruined an otherwise very nice looking (and, I'll bet, quite expensive) coat.


I am happy that I made the right purchases in the late 90's and early 00's of outerwear. Although I am much shorter than FF or Will Pennington (and shrinking - what used to be 5'10" is now 5'8"), I have several overcoats, including a BB camel's hair polo coat, that are mid-calf length.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I am happy that I made the right purchases in the late 90's and early 00's of outerwear. Although I am much shorter than FF or Will Pennington (and shrinking - what used to be 5'10" is now 5'8"), I have several overcoats, including a BB camel's hair polo coat, that are mid-calf length.


Wow - 2 inches that's a lot. I've lost half an inch at 53, so my quoted 6'1" is really 6' 1/2" as measured last month at my annual physical.

But to matters at hand, several years ago, my, then, twenty five year old (twice relined) overcoat finally said "enough -" it, literally, said to me one morning, "I'm old, tired, threadbare and, after twenty five years of faithful service (despite having been balled up on one too many bar stools and in the back of way too many bar booths in your indiscriminate twenties), I deserve a restful retirement, so buy a new coat you cheapskate."

When I discovered that there were no 48" length OTR coats (what my old 40L had been), I made the expensive decision to go MTM knowing it would - hopefully - last me for so many years that the price would not matter that much. I'm really glad I did - I love the coat and after (about) seven years, never even think about the cost (plus, I got to pick the material and many details).


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Momsdoc.


----------



## upr_crust

After a day of slushy snow and rain, Manhattan has dried out enough for one to dress properly again.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces & cufflinks - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Selentino


----------



## momsdoc

Braving the frozen Tundra.

Covert COat: Cordings
Cap: Glencroft
Gloves: Coach
Scarf: BB
Sports Coat: Peter Christian
Shirt: LLB
Tie: LE
Waist Coat: Joseph Abboud
Trousers: Paul Fredrick
Boots: Meermin


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, do you sometimes wear boots or galoshes in the snow instead of dress shoes?


----------



## eagle2250

momsdoc said:


> Braving the frozen Tundra.
> 
> Covert COat: Cordings
> Cap: Glencroft
> Gloves: Coach
> Scarf: BB
> Sports Coat: Peter Christian
> Shirt: LLB
> Tie: LE
> Waist Coat: Joseph Abboud
> Trousers: Paul Fredrick
> Boots: Meermin
> 
> View attachment 20708
> 
> 
> View attachment 20707
> 
> 
> View attachment 20705
> 
> 
> View attachment 20709
> View attachment 20710
> 
> 
> View attachment 20706
> 
> 
> View attachment 20711


Momsdoc, you have one incredible collection of Tweed jackets and they are getting quite the workout this winter season. As has become the norm, you are looking good! Tread carefully through that snow and have a great day.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, lovely rig, as usual. Seeing that particular Charvet tie gives me warm-fuzzy feels! Beautiful!


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, lovely rig, as usual. Seeing that particular Charvet tie gives me warm-fuzzy feels! Beautiful!


Thank you, Ryan. I have been looking for a good "excuse" to wear this tie, and today's ensemble provided me with "just cause".


----------



## Dcr5468

I enjoy wearing this combo after rediscovering olive:

Trousers: BB
Socks: RL
Shoes: AE Merlot 5th Ave
Jacket: Samuelson wool/silk/linen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, do you sometimes wear boots or galoshes in the snow instead of dress shoes?


Yesterday, I wore hiking boots to work, not proper shoes.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Yesterday, I wore hiking boots to work, not proper shoes.


Based on the extreme weather you have been enduring, your choice of footwear seems entirely appropriate/proper. Stay warm and dry, my friend!


----------



## upr_crust

The end of what feels like a very long week.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason


----------



## momsdoc

My last post before going on vacation.
20 sports coats
5 suits
16 waist coats
34 boots
1 pair of shoes
27 trousers
11 sweaters
3 turtlenecks
10 outercoats
23 ties
35 shirts

Goodbye cords, goodbye flannel, goodbye moleskin, goodbye turtlenecks, goodbye TWEED, GOODBYE BOOTS.

Hello pique cotton, hello twill, hello fresco, hello linen, hello madras, hello espadrilles, hello boat shoes, hello canvas, hello SUN.

Coat: Pronto Moda
Gloves: BB
Scarf: No Name
Suit: Hickey Freeman
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: BB
Bridle Belt: Equus
Cuff Links: Town and Country Jewelers custom made
Linen Pocket Square: JAB
Button Boots: Enzo Bonafe

ALOHA!!


----------



## Howard

very nice bowtie Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

Spring is finally here. Hopefully. My favorite PS right now. So many interesting colors.


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, after a late-ish night and the onset of Daylight Savings Time - a recipe for tiredness.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Pocket square - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Allen Edmonds Sevens
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason


----------



## momsdoc

Nuff said.



















Tonight's Luau.


----------



## eagle2250

Momsdoc, you appear to have lost 20 pounds overnight by leaving all that cold weather gear at home. You are sporting a perfect rig for a day at the beach! Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## momsdoc

Mahalo Eagle.


----------



## FLMike

momsdoc said:


> View attachment 20774


The picture is fuzzy so I may be seeing things, but.....are you wearing cut-off jeans?


----------



## ruvort

FLMike said:


> The picture is fuzzy so I may be seeing things, but.....are you wearing cut-off jeans?


To my eye they appear to be swim shorts.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

ruvort said:


> To my eye they appear to be swim shorts.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I'm sure you're right. That would make far more sense!


----------



## momsdoc

RL Board Shorts. Nautica tee shirt. Rockport flip flops.

It was dawn, the camera was confused by the brightening sky and couldn’t adjust it’s resolution on my backlit figure.

Rinse, and repeat.


----------



## upr_crust

See what you're missing, Momsdoc . . .

35F/2C and snowing in NYC - I am dressed for the occasion.

Leather jacket - Andrew Marc
Shirt & corduroys - Brooks Brothers
Sweater - no name brand
Scarf - Glen Lawrie
Cap - Paul Stuart
Hiking boots - Keens


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr - very stylish snow outfit (especially compared to my bean boots, jeans and anorak). I like how the hat and scarf echo without being matchy-matchy.

If you were shot in B&W, you could be an extra from one of Cagney's 1930s "working man" movies.


----------



## Howard

like the tie, Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr - very stylish snow outfit (especially compared to my bean boots, jeans and anorak). I like how the hat and scarf echo without being matchy-matchy.
> 
> If you were shot in B&W, you could be an extra from one of Cagney's 1930s "working man" movies.


Today's attire was a snow outfit for a day when the snow is to cease falling by noontime, and in which the temperature will be above freezing until early tomorrow morning.

The cap is a recent purchase, but the scarf was something my late husband bought sometime in the mid-1980's - a chance encounter with it in the stack of cashmere scarves made it part of today's attire.

My appearance might be suitable for a Cagney "working man" movie, but my accent doesn't match the movie genre - too much "Masterpiece Theatre" in my diet as a child . . .



Howard said:


> like the tie, Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire was a snow outfit for a day when the snow is to cease falling by noontime, and in which the temperature will be above freezing until early tomorrow morning.
> 
> The cap is a recent purchase, but the scarf was something my late husband bought sometime in the mid-1980's - a chance encounter with it in the stack of cashmere scarves made it part of today's attire.
> 
> My appearance might be suitable for a Cagney "working man" movie, but my accent doesn't match the movie genre - too much "Masterpiece Theatre" in my diet as a child . . .


I originally was taken back by not seeing you "decked out" but I actually love the "laid-back" look.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...My appearance might be suitable for a Cagney "working man" movie, but my accent doesn't match the movie genre - too much "Masterpiece Theatre" in my diet as a child . ...


It's funny, but many "working men" in the '30s, cabbie for examples would wear clothes not dissimilar to yours (at a high level): casual cords (or similar pants), a leather jacket, scarf and cap (with a collared shirt on underneath, although - get this - probably with a tie) could easily be a NYC cab driver's outfit in 1933.


----------



## upr_crust

My dabbling in the fashions of the laboring classes has ceased today.

The vestiges of yesterday's nor'easter have entirely disappeared from the streets of NYC, so it's back to suits again.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## DCR

Crusty, at some point could you post some detailed photos of your pocket watch along with its provenance?


----------



## xtn

Not as spectacular as some of you, but pretty upscale for a lowbrow guy like me...


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> My dabbling in the fashions of the laboring classes has ceased today...
> View attachment 20800


Maybe not so much, British Columbia taxicab drivers 1930s:









BTW, today's is one of my favorite suits of yours.


----------



## upr_crust

DCR said:


> Crusty, at some point could you post some detailed photos of your pocket watch along with its provenance?


The watch is a modern mechanical watch, brand name Royal London, and is available online - Google "Royal London watches". It was a present from my current husband, and was not expensive.

The compass and watch chain to which it is attached is vintage - something I found among my late father's effects when clearing out his home after he died.



Fading Fast said:


> Maybe not so much, British Columbia taxicab drivers 1930s:
> BTW, today's is one of my favorite suits of yours.


Thank you, FF. The decline of masculine formality from the 1930's to the current time a longstanding lament among the posters to this web site. As for today's suit, it was purchased five years ago, for my 40th high school class reunion, with the intent of at the very least, giving the illusion of "living well is the best revenge - of the former nerd".


----------



## momsdoc

Great suit Crusty. Another member of the class of ‘73! Being only 16 at my graduation, I have an even larger image deficit to make up for. Maybe I can get my revenge at our Golden reunion in 2023.


----------



## Howard

very nice tie and scarf, both match.


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> Great suit Crusty. Another member of the class of '73! Being only 16 at my graduation, I have an even larger image deficit to make up for. Maybe I can get my revenge at our Golden reunion in 2023.


My next attempt at revenge will be my 45th reunion, this fall, I expect.



Howard said:


> very nice tie and scarf, both match.


Thank you, Howard

A sunny, cold Thursday in NYC

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Harrods, Heathrow, Terminal 3
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Carmina, via The Armoury, NYC
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, Do these overcoats keep you warm?


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> My next attempt at revenge will be my 45th reunion, this fall, I expect.
> 
> Thank you, Howard
> 
> A sunny, cold Thursday in NYC
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Harrods, Heathrow, Terminal 3
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - Carmina, via The Armoury, NYC
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 20820


Awesome fresh look sir.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, Do these overcoats keep you warm?


My overcoats come in a variety of weights - some are lightweight, for when it's not that cold, and others are heavier, for when it's much colder. They all keep me comfortable.



fiftyforfifty said:


> Awesome fresh look sir.


Thank you 50-4-50

Friday, sunny and cold here in NYC - another day for three pieces in flannel.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Mata Ortiz, via Se Vende, Portland Maine
Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat & Scarf - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> My overcoats come in a variety of weights - some are lightweight, for when it's not that cold, and others are heavier, for when it's much colder. They all keep me comfortable.
> 
> Thank you 50-4-50
> 
> Friday, sunny and cold here in NYC - another day for three pieces in flannel.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - Mata Ortiz, via Se Vende, Portland Maine
> Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Canali
> Overcoat & Scarf - Brooks Brothers
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 20828
> View attachment 20829
> View attachment 20830
> View attachment 20831
> View attachment 20832
> View attachment 20833


Absolutely lovely attire as usual sir! Forgive me if this has been covered previously as I have been absent for awhile (newborn baby boy), but is this a MTM from MW? I really like the fabric! How heavy is the flannel?


----------



## momsdoc

The shoes and the overcoat are making me green with envy. Beautiful suit also, looks like it has a nice nap to it.


----------



## bernoulli

Real life pics. No time to get everything adjusted for the AAAC crowd. Trying the seldom used DB-turtleneck pair. I like the results while having a lot of fun with a nice cigar in almost Spring weather.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

A bit of a hodge podge for the office St. Patrick's Day party. I don't own that much green.

Shirt: BB
Jacket: Bespoke Shooting Jacket, Maharaba, Bahrain
Waistcoat: J Crew
Trousers: Bespoke vintage tweed from the UK
Boots: Meermin

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Fading Fast

bernoulli said:


> Real life pics. No time to get everything adjusted for the AAAC crowd. Trying the seldom used DB-turtleneck pair. I like the results while having a lot of fun with a nice cigar in almost Spring weather.
> 
> View attachment 20892
> View attachment 20890
> View attachment 20891


I like the turtleneck DB combo - it works in a confident way.

That said, I think you, like me - being tall and thin - have the same issue with some turtlenecks where they aren't tight enough to hold firmly against your neck and tend to slouch a bit and roll over the suit coat's collar.

I've had my tailor "tighten" a few up by taking out some material and the results have been amazing - the collar hugs my neck better, stays up more (so looks longer not swat) and gives a cleaner / crisper line where it hits the suit coat's collar.

Again, the look you did is great - and your wardrobe so strafes mine off the road that I'm hesitant to even suggest something to you - but I know you are a detail-oriented clothing guy and have incredible items that are well tailored, so I thought you might want to know about my experience.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...
> View attachment 20833


The suit-sock-shoe-combo money shot - well done.


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> Absolutely lovely attire as usual sir! Forgive me if this has been covered previously as I have been absent for awhile (newborn baby boy), but is this a MTM from MW? I really like the fabric! How heavy is the flannel?


First off, congrats on Fatherhood 2.0.

To answer your question, the Abboud suit was an off-the-rack offering from Abboud's store on Madison Ave. The flannel is light to medium weight - a bit heavier than my flannel suits from Paul Stuart, but not by much. It was the fabric, in combo with the DB waistcoat (and the 25% discount, as I bought it fairly late in the fall season) that made me pull the trigger.



momsdoc said:


> The shoes and the overcoat are making me green with envy. Beautiful suit also, looks like it has a nice nap to it.


Thanks, Momsdoc. The shoes were a sale item from when Canali had a shop on Broad St, near the NYSE and my old office. (Canali closed the shop, and my old office building is now being prepped for becoming expensive condos. The NYSE is still in place - for now  ).

The overcoat was from a in-store warehouse sale at Brooks Bros. on Madison, bought at a 2/3 off retail price discount, with a free panetone thrown in for good measure.

The fabric of the suit does have a fair amount of nap to it.



Fading Fast said:


> The suit-sock-shoe-combo money shot - well done.


I guessed right that time .


----------



## bernoulli

FF, in my field (academia) criticism can be nasty. If I can survive horrible reviewers, I can easily take your friendly suggestions. Thanks for the observation. Will make sure to pay attention to that the next time I am wearing a turtleneck - hopefully Spring sticks and I can ignore TN for awhile but it does not seem so.



Fading Fast said:


> I like the turtleneck DB combo - it works in a confident way.
> 
> That said, I think you, like me - being tall and thin - have the same issue with some turtlenecks where they aren't tight enough to hold firmly against your neck and tend to slouch a bit and roll over the suit coat's collar.
> 
> I've had my tailor "tighten" a few up by taking out some material and the results have been amazing - the collar hugs my neck better, stays up more (so looks longer not swat) and gives a cleaner / crisper line where it hits the suit coat's collar.
> 
> Again, the look you did is great - and your wardrobe so strafes mine off the road that I'm hesitant to even suggest something to you - but I know you are a detail-oriented clothing guy and have incredible items that are well tailored, so I thought you might want to know about my experience.


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, a mix of sun and clouds, and seasonably cool in NYC. I am recovering from the revels which were a friend's daughter's wedding Saturday night, photos from which I have included below.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Vintage no name brand
Shoes - Brooks Brothers
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center













































Shots from the wedding:


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend, you may set the sartorial high bar in these parts that so many of us strive to achieve, but more importantly yours is a life well lived! Thanks for sharing the lifestyle shots with us.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, it is amazing. People evolve and evolve and evolve. I certainly dress better today than 1 year ago, or 2 etc etc. You, however, is just THE model for us all. In other words, what eagle said.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I have to wait till tomorrow to post. Who wants to follow upr today?

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Fading Fast

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I have to wait till tomorrow to post. Who wants to follow upr today?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


The appropriate wait time for me would be half a year after his last post.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Fading Fast said:


> The appropriate wait time for me would be half a year after his last post.


His photos are always superb.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^My friend, you may set the sartorial high bar in these parts that so many of us strive to achieve, but more importantly yours is a life well lived! Thanks for sharing the lifestyle shots with us.


Sharing the "lifestyle" shots just allows me to relive the fun moments that have been afforded me in my life.



bernoulli said:


> Upr, it is amazing. People evolve and evolve and evolve. I certainly dress better today than 1 year ago, or 2 etc etc. You, however, is just THE model for us all. In other words, what eagle said.


Speaking of "fun moments that have been afforded me in my life", you've been the progenitor of a number of them - your visits are always a highlight of whichever season the Fates allow us to get together.



Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I have to wait till tomorrow to post. Who wants to follow upr today?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR





Fading Fast said:


> The appropriate wait time for me would be half a year after his last post.


Gentlemen:

As much as I am flattered by your praise, I will remind you that I post to share and enjoy, not to intimidate. These threads grow because of contributions from multiple sources, not just one guy with a hyperactive camera .


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Sharing the "lifestyle" shots just allows me to relive the fun moments that have been afforded me in my life.
> 
> Speaking of "fun moments that have been afforded me in my life", you've been the progenitor of a number of them - your visits are always a highlight of whichever season the Fates allow us to get together.
> 
> Gentlemen:
> 
> As much as I am flattered by your praise, I will remind you that I post to share and enjoy, not to intimidate. These threads grow because of contributions from multiple sources, not just one guy with a hyperactive camera .


What makes you truly special sir is how modest and humble you are. It is abundantly clear you are just a genuinely good person. I must concur with the other fellows that you are always a tough act to follow but this time was in another league. Thank you for the inspiration and for sharing! I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## bernoulli

Here is my post not being intimidated (at all!) by upr's greatness.

I can certainly attest to the fact that ups is a genuinely good person.


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> What makes you truly special sir is how modest and humble you are. It is abundantly clear you are just a genuinely good person. I must concur with the other fellows that you are always a tough act to follow but this time was in another league. Thank you for the inspiration and for sharing! I always look forward to your posts.


Jgarner and Bernoulli, thank you for the compliments, but if you persist, any trace of modesty will be erased from my personality .

Tuesday, and overcast in NYC, with snow arriving tomorrow, but no precipitation today - a good day for flannel and suede.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Corcione, Napoli, Italia
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason, London
Scarf - Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

such a very nice wedding photo, who got married?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> such a very nice wedding photo, who got married?


The daughter of a good friend of mine.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> What makes you truly special sir is how modest and humble you are. It is abundantly clear you are just a genuinely good person. I must concur with the other fellows that you are always a tough act to follow but this time was in another league. Thank you for the inspiration and for sharing! I always look forward to your posts.


⇧ agree completely.

Also, your wonderful posts and outfits have been missed by me and, I'm sure, by others.


----------



## ran23

First Day of Spring and still in the 30's in the mornings. Tan flannels, PRL Brown check SC, subtle Stripped shirt, and red pattern cotton tie. Brown brogue boots.


----------



## momsdoc

This is the oddest WAYWT post I've ever made.

Current temperature is 81 degrees, skies are sunny and clear. We will be heading to Volcano National Park on The Big Island, and then to the summit of Mauna Kea with dinner at the lodge overlooking the crater glow. Temps at the summit currently 28 degrees with light snow.

Hooded Windbreaker: The Gap
Shearling Coat: Custom
Cap: Glencroft
Thinsulate Gloves: Unknown 
Scarf: Macy's
Long sleeve Polo: Tommy Hilfiger
Moleskin Trousers: Peter Christian
Thinsulate/Gortex Chukka Boots: Timberland


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> This is the oddest WAYWT post I've ever made.
> 
> Current temperature is 81 degrees, skies are sunny and clear. We will be heading to Volcano National Park on The Big Island, and then to the summit of Mauna Kea with dinner at the lodge overlooking the crater glow. Temps at the summit currently 28 degrees with light snow.
> 
> Hooded Windbreaker: The Gap
> Shearling Coat: Custom
> Cap: Glencroft
> Thinsulate Gloves: Unknown
> Scarf: Macy's
> Long sleeve Polo: Tommy Hilfiger
> Moleskin Trousers: Peter Christian
> Thinsulate/Gortex Chukka Boots: Timberland
> 
> View attachment 20937
> 
> 
> View attachment 20938
> 
> 
> View attachment 20939
> 
> 
> View attachment 20940


So I'm guessing you checked your luggage. 

Impressive coat. A speciality tailor or from one of the named shops?

Looks like you are having a wonderful time - have great hike / dinner / evening.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ agree completely.
> 
> Also, your wonderful posts and outfits have been missed by me and, I'm sure, by others.





Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ agree completely.
> 
> Also, your wonderful posts and outfits have been missed by me and, I'm sure, by others.


Thank you very kindly sir. I truly enjoy posting on here and am darn glad to hear that someone else has got some enjoyment from them too! Now that my wife has recovered from the surgery and the little one is older I will have to become a little more regular again.


----------



## momsdoc

The coat was from an old Greek guy who ran a leather coat factory in Linden, NJ. He used to specialize in shearling, but had since found a bigger market for motorcycle and police jackets.

Around 1990, we stumbled onto his factory which also served as a showroom. I expressed interest in a few of his leftover shearling, and since he had dead stock skins, was happy to make the coat for me. I described my desire for a heavy duty Marlboro Man coat with shawl collar. He nailed it, and was so happy to use the material and work with it, that He charged me a ridiculous price. I got this coat and a black leather shearling notch lapel car coat as well. As I recall, both were just under $600. Due to their weight, they get maybe a dozen wearsa year, and have not needed cleaning or any other treatment, and the pelts are still pristine. 

Unfortunatly his company went belly up in his divorce a few years later.  Now in his mid 80’s he is working at Wegmans.


----------



## jkang

My newly altered suit. Unfortunately the sleeves are still too long after an adjustment.


----------



## eagle2250

The sleeves are not overly long...perhaps just a bit, but very wearable none the less. Overall, you are looking pretty good!


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> The coat was from an old Greek guy who ran a leather coat factory in Linden, NJ. He used to specialize in shearling, but had since found a bigger market for motorcycle and police jackets.
> 
> Around 1990, we stumbled onto his factory which also served as a showroom. I expressed interest in a few of his leftover shearling, and since he had dead stock skins, was happy to make the coat for me. I described my desire for a heavy duty Marlboro Man coat with shawl collar. He nailed it, and was so happy to use the material and work with it, that He charged me a ridiculous price. I got this coat and a black leather shearling notch lapel car coat as well. As I recall, both were just under $600. Due to their weight, they get maybe a dozen wearsa year, and have not needed cleaning or any other treatment, and the pelts are still pristine.
> 
> Unfortunatly his company went belly up in his divorce a few years later.  Now in his mid 80's he is working at Wegmans.


Great story; although, sad last paragraph.


----------



## upr_crust

It's snowing in NYC this morning, and predictions are for an all day nor'easter. I have thus dressed appropriately, I think.










I went to the warehouse shoe sale at Brooks Brothers yesterday (held at 11 East 44th St. - the old space for J Press), and, in a fit of madness, picked up a pair of Edward Greens at half price (still blindingly expensive).


----------



## Michael Marshall

And I thought the fact I wear a "Bubble Coat" was sad... I guess it is not as sad as I thought, given Crusty just pulled it off with class


----------



## RogerP

Calendar says spring, weather says tweed, flannel and boots.





Vintage Seiko chronograph from 1972


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Casual and on the road for a weekend in Bangkok. Since it is tax season, it will more like a share holders meeting than pleasure.

Shirt: BB
Sweater: Lyle and Scott Merino Wool
Sport Coat: Burberry's Vintage Tweed
Trousers: Haggar
Shoes: BB


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...I went to the warehouse shoe sale at Brooks Brothers yesterday (held at 11 East 44th St. - the old space for J Press), and, in a fit of madness, picked up a pair of Edward Greens at half price (still blindingly expensive).
> 
> View attachment 20950


I get a faint pang every time I walk by the old Press location - I loved the over-stuffed deshabille feel of that store.

The Edward Greens are cool - blend of monk and split toe I guess.


----------



## momsdoc

Enjoy the snow.


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, How'd you like the snow today?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I get a faint pang every time I walk by the old Press location - I loved the over-stuffed deshabille feel of that store.
> 
> The Edward Greens are cool - blend of monk and split toe I guess.


The new J Press is tiny in comparison to the old place, which was at least two floors, as I remember (dimly), though the new place is only a short block away at 44th and Vanderbilt, in the Yale Club building.

Thanks for the kind words in re: the Edward Greens - I had been looking for something nice in a split-toe, and these presented themselves.

I was observed and written about by posters to That Other Website (a.k.a. styleforum.net), who saw me at the sale - only kind words from them, fortunately.



Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, How'd you like the snow today?


I believe that I am not alone in stating that I am tired of snow for the season - it's spring, calendrically, at least. It would be nice if the weather would conform to the calendar.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The new J Press is tiny in comparison to the old place, which was at least two floors, as I remember (dimly), though the new place is only a short block away at 44th and Vanderbilt, in the Yale Club building.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words in re: the Edward Greens - I had been looking for something nice in a split-toe, and these presented themselves.
> 
> I was observed and written about by posters to That Other Website (a.k.a. styleforum.net), who saw me at the sale - only kind words from them, fortunately.
> 
> I believe that I am not alone in stating that I am tired of snow for the season - it's spring, calendrically, at least. It would be nice if the weather would conform to the calendar.


It would be nice to put the winter outfits away, I agree with you that I am tired of this cold weather and ready for warmer weather to start.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The new J Press is tiny in comparison to the old place, which was at least two floors, as I remember (dimly), though the new place is only a short block away at 44th and Vanderbilt, in the Yale Club building....


The new store is nice for what it is - and after having no Press store in midtown for a few years - it is great that it is back.

I will buy a few things from it each year (versus online) to show my support. Unfortunately, the old store was just so much more - classic, Ivy, quirky, history - that I can't get too excited about this new one.

I noticed no post from you today - hope all is well.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> The new store is nice for what it is - and after having no Press store in midtown for a few years - it is great that it is back.
> 
> I will buy a few things from it each year (versus online) to show my support. Unfortunately, the old store was just so much more - classic, Ivy, quirky, history - that I can't get too excited about this new one.
> 
> I noticed no post from you today - hope all is well.


Press is, for better or worse, with the march of time, more of a niche retailer, rather than the rather more mainstream menswear store it was 30 or 40 years ago. We shall see if it can survive in its latest incarnation.

As for my lack of post, I am even more "dressed down" today than yesterday, hence my lack of posting. I did post over that That Other Website, in a thread dedicated to "classic casual". With the return of sunshine and temperatures above freezing, tomorrow I will most likely be back posting. I may even include a photo from today - "What a difference a day makes - 24 little hours . . .".


----------



## upr_crust

Yesterday's attire:










Today's attire - "what a difference a day makes . . ." indeed.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

definitely like the scarves Crusty.


----------



## Jgarner197

Been awhile since I posted so forgive me if I'm a little rusty.

Suit-Canali
Shirt-Robert Talbott Carmel
Tie-Robert Talbott Carmel
Braces-Paul Stuart
Shoes- AE Fifth Ave
PS- Ft Belvedere


----------



## eagle2250

^^There is no rust in today's effort, Jgarner197. I just don't see how your rig for today could have been much better!


----------



## Howard

very nice Jgarner.


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> ^^There is no rust in today's effort, Jgarner197. I just don't see how your rig for today could have been much better!





Howard said:


> very nice Jgarner.


Thank you very kindly fellas! I hope your Saturday treated you gents well!


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> ...
> View attachment 20985


Your tailor is a keeper - spot on tailoring ⇧ (if he can fix the dimple on the sleeve near your shoulder, even the Russian judge would have to give him a great score).

I can't be the first one to recognize your Clark Kent / Superman proportions - hence, when finances allow, you need to have a double breasted suit made like the one George Reeves wore in the role back in the day.


----------



## ran23

It is still in the 30's here, cords are my choice today.


----------



## upr_crust

A new week, and a suit that's not been in rotation for a long while.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino


----------



## DCR

Suit is excellent Crusty. Is it darted or sack? I'm going to have Southwick make me something very similar.


----------



## upr_crust

DCR said:


> Suit is excellent Crusty. Is it darted or sack? I'm going to have Southwick make me something very similar.


The suit is darted, with side vents. As it is Golden Fleece, and was purchased in 2009, I would assume that it was made by Martin Greenfield, on the Madison model of that season/year. I am sure that Southwick can make you something similar, though the Madison models are now slimmer cut than is this suit, I believe.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Your tailor is a keeper - spot on tailoring ⇧ (if he can fix the dimple on the sleeve near your shoulder, even the Russian judge would have to give him a great score).
> 
> I can't be the first one to recognize your Clark Kent / Superman proportions - hence, when finances allow, you need to have a double breasted suit made like the one George Reeves wore in the role back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 20999
> View attachment 21000
> View attachment 21001


I will gladly pass along your kind words to my tailor! He is one hell of a nice guy and an inventor in much of his spare time! Just patented some kind of unique guitar stand if memory serves me correctly. He also is an avid firearms collector and keeps inviting me to his private gun range. One of these days I will have to take him up on it. 

Currently he is fixing a few things on my Golden Fleece MTM that Brooks didn't address. I can't wait to get it back this weekend. Been waiting almost 9 months now to wear it. Luckily it's still rather cold and a heavy flannel should still be in order.

Wow, thank you very very much for that comparison! To even be mentioned in the same sentence as George Reeves/Clark Kent is quite an honor! That is a great idea as I love double breasted jackets. I will see if I can round up a color photo and try to find a fabric swatch.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> A new week, and a suit that's not been in rotation for a long while.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie & cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 21006
> View attachment 21007
> View attachment 21008
> View attachment 21009
> View attachment 21010
> View attachment 21011


This has got to be one of my new favorites of yours Crusty. Stellar! Absolutely stellar!


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> This has got to be one of my new favorites of yours Crusty. Stellar! Absolutely stellar!


Thank you, Jgarner. You'll be seeing this suit more often this spring.

Another suit long out of rotation, and my new pair of Edward Greens on their maiden voyage . . .

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Drake's via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Edward Green, via Brooks Brothers
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## JBierly

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Jgarner. You'll be seeing this suit more often this spring.
> 
> Another suit long out of rotation, and my new pair of Edward Greens on their maiden voyage . . .
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Drake's via the Armoury, NYC
> Cufflinks - Tiffany
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Edward Green, via Brooks Brothers
> Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 21015
> View attachment 21016
> View attachment 21017
> View attachment 21018
> View attachment 21019
> View attachment 21020


888 last on the shoes?


----------



## upr_crust

JBierly said:


> 888 last on the shoes?


I am uncertain, but, as the shape of the shoe is the same as the Dover model, and that shoe is listed on Edward Green's website as being made on the 606 last. I will check the box this evening, and comment when I know more.


----------



## Howard

nice color scarves Crusty.


----------



## Jgarner197

Had to pay a visit to that long eared fellow in the mall. Took a little bit for my boys to warm up to him but they seemed to get the hang of it pretty quickly!


----------



## bernoulli

End of a beautiful Spring day in my favorite Spring suit. Just blue and gray, nothing else needed.


----------



## eagle2250

^^(In response to post #472) Great picture, Jgarner197. Your two handsome sons are dressed to the nines. Indeed, one cannot help but note that the young gentlemen are dressed better than their celebrity host, at least in terms of fit. The "Bunny's leg fur seems to be puddling about his ankles. Perhaps a good alterations furrier could fix that! Thanks for sharing the holiday experience with us.


----------



## upr_crust

I am glad the Bernoulli posted after the hands-down win-by-cuteness-alone posting by Jgarner - nothing can compete with cute, well-behaved children.

After an evening punctuated with too much Champagne, an attempt by force of color to bring Spring to an overcast, cool NYC.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Fine & Dandy, NYC
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Had to pay a visit to that long eared fellow in the mall. Took a little bit for my boys to warm up to him but they seemed to get the hang of it pretty quickly!
> View attachment 21026


There's an arc to kids and the Easter Bunny. First they are at an age of some hesitation, then for several years, they fully embrace him, then he loses a little appeal and, finally, he's not so cool.

You are at the start of a fun journey - enjoy. And your kids couldn't look cuter in their seersucker and pink.

That said, I'm 53 and I still love the Easter Bunny and he still brings me candy, which, for some reason, he usually drops off with my girlfriend when I'm not home.

I'm expecting Peeps, Sees and Cadbury eggs and some other good stuff to show up Sunday.

Re our Clark Kent conversation. I found these color pics on line yesterday for when / if you make the suit. I was surprised I couldn't find better ones, but there weren't as many color ones as I had hoped.


----------



## Kyle76

bernoulli said:


> End of a beautiful Spring day in my favorite Spring suit. Just blue and gray, nothing else needed.


Nice-looking suit! Interesting treatment of the jacket cuffs. Is it spring in Rio? I thought it would be fall there.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> There's an arc to kids and the Easter Bunny. First they are at an age of some hesitation, then for several years, they fully embrace him, then he loses a little appeal and, finally, he's not so cool.
> 
> You are at the start of a fun journey - enjoy. And your kids couldn't look cuter in their seersucker and pink.
> 
> That said, I'm 53 and I still love the Easter Bunny and he still brings me candy, which, for some reason, he usually drops off with my girlfriend when I'm not home.
> 
> I'm expecting Peeps, Sees and Cadbury eggs and some other good stuff to show up Sunday.
> 
> Re our Clark Kent conversation. I found these color pics on line yesterday for when / if you make the suit. I was surprised I couldn't find better ones, but there weren't as many color ones as I had hoped.
> 
> View attachment 21038
> View attachment 21039


Thank you for the kind words and compliments about my little fellas. I'm excited for the journey!

I was having difficulty finding real clear color pics as well. Thank you for posted these as I think I can get a pretty good feel for it using them. From the looks of the jacket it appears that it is a 4/1 double breasted configuration, though I could be wrong? That may be the most difficult part to duplicate in current MTM if true as everything I have seen for DB is 6/2. I prefer a 6/2 anyway so that is pretty trivial.


----------



## Jgarner197

Kyle76 said:


> Nice-looking suit! Interesting treatment of the jacket cuffs. Is it spring in Rio? I thought it would be fall there.


Very nice indeed sir! I noticed the jacket cuff treatment as well. What do they call that kind of cuff?


----------



## upr_crust

Kyle76 said:


> Nice-looking suit! Interesting treatment of the jacket cuffs. Is it spring in Rio? I thought it would be fall there.





Jgarner197 said:


> Very nice indeed sir! I noticed the jacket cuff treatment as well. What do they call that kind of cuff?


Bernoulli is currently in Shanghai on business, and is about 12-13 hours ahead of us in time.

Rio is not, in my limited experience (a visit last June - late fall for Rio, with temperatures in the upper 70's and low 80's ), a place where one wants to wear a suit (bathing suit, yes - double-breasted suit, no). As for the cuff style, I believe I've heard that treatment referred to as a "gauntlet cuff".


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> Had to pay a visit to that long eared fellow in the mall. Took a little bit for my boys to warm up to him but they seemed to get the hang of it pretty quickly!
> View attachment 21026


Is that you in the bunny outfit?


----------



## Howard

nice tie Crusty, it matches the coat you're wearing.


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> Is that you in the bunny outfit?


Sadly it was not. I would have worn the suit in a heartbeat to get a smile out of my boys but the Mall Bunny had it covered!


----------



## Jgarner197

I'm not sure I've ever tried a button down collar with a pinstripe suit before. I forgot to pick up some dry cleaning  Not sure if it's a cardinal sin or not but I thought it turned out ok.

Suit-Canali
Shirt-BB
Tie-Robert Talbott Carmel
Shoes-AE
PS-Fort Belvedere


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you upr. I absolutely agree that suits in Rio are a no-no. And suits will be abandoned soon here in Shanghai as well, as Spring is really short and summer is almost upon us.



upr_crust said:


> Bernoulli is currently in Shanghai on business, and is about 12-13 hours ahead of us in time.
> 
> Rio is not, in my limited experience (a visit last June - late fall for Rio, with temperatures in the upper 70's and low 80's ), a place where one wants to wear a suit (bathing suit, yes - double-breasted suit, no). As for the cuff style, I believe I've heard that treatment referred to as a "gauntlet cuff".


----------



## upr_crust

JBierly said:


> 888 last on the shoes?


The box indicated that my Edward Greens, model name Ashby, were made on a E888 last.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> I'm not sure I've ever tried a button down collar with a pinstripe suit before. I forgot to pick up some dry cleaning  Not sure if it's a cardinal sin or not but I thought it turned out ok.
> 
> Suit-Canali
> Shirt-BB
> Tie-Robert Talbott Carmel
> Shoes-AE
> PS-Fort Belvedere
> View attachment 21048


Being a fan of the Ivy look, I have no issue with button down collars and pinstripe suits, very classic business look IMHO.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice tie Crusty, it matches the coat you're wearing.


Thank you, Howard. Yesterday's attire was very much a "blue and yellow" color scheme.



bernoulli said:


> Thank you upr. I absolutely agree that suits in Rio are a no-no. And suits will be abandoned soon here in Shanghai as well, as Spring is really short and summer is almost upon us.


Summer is still distant in NYC, though it is warming up a bit, though with some rain as well.



Fading Fast said:


> Being a fan of the Ivy look, I have no issue with button down collars and pinstripe suits, very classic business look IMHO.


It's not a look that I favor, but, with regard to "crimes against fashion", it falls somewhere between a personal preference and a very low-grade misdemeanor. 

For the record, I wore a white buttondown shirt with my grey three-piece windowpane suit on one of the days that I was in Madrid last month, with a bow tie - very "mid-century academician". I liked the look, and we weren't thrown out of the Restaurant Goya at the Madrid Ritz while I was wearing it, so it could not have looked that bad . . .


----------



## John inSC

Upr, the cufflinks from post #468 are stunning. There was a similar pair on ebay some months ago I stared at for weeks, that purchase would have required tremendous explaining. Very nice.


----------



## upr_crust

John inSC said:


> Upr, the cufflinks from post #468 are stunning. There was a similar pair on ebay some months ago I stared at for weeks, that purchase would have required tremendous explaining. Very nice.


Thank you. It was rather self-indulgent of me that I bought them as it was - the economically unfortunate side effect of being friendly with the store ambassador for the 37 Wall St. branch of Tiffany's - repeated exposure made me buy them .


----------



## upr_crust

Good Friday, and although the markets are closed in the US, the banks are still open, making for a regular, if very quiet day in that factory town of money, Wall St. My attire reflects both the end of the week, and the half-holiday that will attend me at work. Oh, and it's threatening rain.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
Shirt and cords - Brooks Brothers
Tie & boots - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, just so you know the next time I visit you I will steal a couple of scarfs. You have too many and they are all too beautiful. Scarf inequality is a big problem around the world and the main reason for the global populist wave.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, just so you know the next time I visit you I will steal a couple of scarfs. You have too many and they are all too beautiful. Scarf inequality is a big problem around the world and the main reason for the global populist wave.


Your theory is intriguing, but were you to purloin a selection of my scarves, particularly the silk ones, that would be a fruitless gesture on your part, since your wife would simply steal them from you, for the same reason you list above. Whether this would finally achieve global scarf parity, we would have to see.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Good Friday, and although the markets are closed in the US, the banks are still open, making for a regular, if very quiet day in that factory town of money, Wall St. My attire reflects both the end of the week, and the half-holiday that will attend me at work. Oh, and it's threatening rain.
> 
> Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
> Shirt and cords - Brooks Brothers
> Tie & boots - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - New & Lingwood
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Weatherproof
> 
> View attachment 21063
> View attachment 21064
> View attachment 21065
> View attachment 21066
> View attachment 21067
> View attachment 21068


Lovely ensemble and bow tie sir! Being still banished from wearing them at the office I truly enjoy seeing them in the wild 

Dug one out I haven't worn in a long while.

Jacket-Burberry 
Trousers-Canali
Shirt-JAB
Tie-Robert Talbott
Braces-Paul Stuart
PS-Ft Belvedere 
Shoes-AE


----------



## Howard

very nice colorful bowtie Crusty.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jgarner197 said:


> Dug one out I haven't worn in a long while.


Nice. Very.

With a wee exception. I know it's considered de rigueur to leave the bottom-most button undone, but on a double breasted, particularly one with stand-out, metal buttons, the symmetry seems lost if not all the buttons are done up.


----------



## Jgarner197

Peak and Pine said:


> Nice. Very.
> 
> With a wee exception. I know it's considered de rigueur to leave the bottom-most button undone, but on a double breasted, particularly one with stand-out, metal buttons, the symmetry seems lost if not all the buttons are done up.


Thank you sir for the kind words. I was told when I bought my first double breasted jacket by the tailor to wear it that way. I guess I never questioned it until now. I did a quick google search and it appears both methods are "acceptable" but many seem to share your analysis regarding symmetry. On this metal buttoned garment especially I see your point and agree. I will probably continue to wear my other double breasted jackets in this manner but with this metallic buttoned garment I will be wearing in the manner you suggested. Thank you again for the advice, it is greatly appreciated and will be well used 

Edit- If wearing them all buttoned up is good enough for Prince Charles it is certainly good enough for me!  Just stumbled across a couple photos in an article and sure enough he had them all done up...


----------



## Fading Fast

Peak and Pine said:


> Nice. Very.
> 
> With a wee exception. I know it's considered de rigueur to leave the bottom-most button undone, but on a double breasted, particularly one with stand-out, metal buttons, the symmetry seems lost if not all the buttons are done up.





Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you sir for the kind words. I was told when I bought my first double breasted jacket by the tailor to wear it that way. I guess I never questioned it until now. I did a quick google search and it appears both methods are "acceptable" but many seem to share your analysis regarding symmetry. On this metal buttoned garment especially I see your point and agree. I will probably continue to wear my other double breasted jackets in this manner but with this metallic buttoned garment I will be wearing in the manner you suggested. Thank you again for the advice, it is greatly appreciated and will be well used


I've never owned a double-breasted suit. At 6'1" 150lbs, and with narrow shoulders (size 40L), the few times (many, many years ago) that I tried one on, I thought it looked like the suit owned me and, since they weren't common at the time anyway, I just didn't pay them much attention (wish I had).

Hence, I didn't, embarrassingly, know, until these posts, about the bottom-button thing (do know it for vests), which brought two thoughts to mind. One, the best way to fully experience clothes is to own them - it forces those of us who care to learn the little details and quirks different models, cuts, fabrics, etc., have.

And, two, why is it usual to leave the bottom button of a DB jacket undone? What is the historical reason (there always is one, or at least there's always a good theory or two kicking around for one) for that?


----------



## ran23

I woke up thinking of wearing some Nordstrum Tan flannels for Easter lunch. I was too heavy today. Tan Chinos, Nautica burgundy window pane shirt and Aquascutu check jacket, well that didn't work, even the wife said so. Love the shirt, changed that to a light blue bottom down(Eagle Shirt Mackers) with cotton knit tie. fun socks and Pocket Square. what a day (a third of the guys wore suits, and the rest needed to have jackets at least. Retirement Center, 70-90's)


----------



## mreams99

I wore my favorite corduroy sports coat today. This one is a soft blend of cotton and cashmere.


----------



## Will.pennington7

mreams99 said:


> I wore my favorite corduroy sports coat today. This one is a soft blend of cotton and cashmere.
> View attachment 21096
> 
> 
> View attachment 21094
> 
> 
> View attachment 21095


Love that Accutron! What year?


----------



## mreams99

Will.pennington7 said:


> Love that Accutron! What year?


1971 - and dial is supposed to be speckled.


----------



## Howard

nice outfit mreams.


----------



## upr_crust

It would seem, then, Jgarner, that I am wearing bow ties for the two of us .

April's Fool Day has come one day late to New York City, as it is snowing out at the moment. Feh.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Allen Edmonds Sevens
Raincoat & scarf - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Will.pennington7

mreams99 said:


> 1971 - and dial is supposed to be speckled.


Nice! I don't have a 218, but I've got two 214's...an M5 and an M9.


----------



## CLTesquire

Quick pic from a warm Spring Monday


----------



## Jgarner197

You most certainly are wearing them for both of us and it is appreciated!  Another fine ensemble today sir.

CLTesquire that is a fantastic tie!

Suit-Canali
Shirt-David Donahue
Tie-trafalgar grenadine
Cuff links- US House of Representatives 
Braces-trafalgar
PS-BB
Shoes-AE Fifth Ave


----------



## CLTesquire

Jgarner197 said:


> You most certainly are wearing them for both of us and it is appreciated!  Another fine ensemble today sir.
> 
> CLTesquire that is a fantastic tie!
> 
> Suit-Canali
> Shirt-David Donahue
> Tie-trafalgar grenadine
> Cuff links- US House of Representatives
> Braces-trafalgar
> PS-BB
> Shoes-AE Fifth Ave
> View attachment 21111


Thanks! It's one of my favorites. 100% linen.


----------



## eagle2250

Jgarner197 said:


> You most certainly are wearing them for both of us and it is appreciated!  Another fine ensemble today sir.
> 
> CLTesquire that is a fantastic tie!
> 
> Suit-Canali
> Shirt-David Donahue
> Tie-trafalgar grenadine
> Cuff links- US House of Representatives
> Braces-trafalgar
> PS-BB
> Shoes-AE Fifth Ave
> View attachment 21111


Perfection...nuff said! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> Perfection...nuff said! :icon_cheers:


Thank you very much sir!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Jgarner, for the compliments, and it's good to see someone else posting in this thread - it gets lonely at times . . .

Yesterday's snow is gone, but later today there will be rain - April showers seem to be the modus operandi for the month, if weather prognostication is to be believed.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - J Press
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## eagle2250

Upr_crust, my friend, the skies may be overcast and the rains may be coming later in the day. but with your ever present smile and that flawlessly tailored and perfectly worn wardrobe of yours, the outlook is always bright in your neck of the woods.

PS: Smart choices on the coat and hat for the day! LOL.


----------



## Howard

very nice scarves Crusty.


----------



## CLTesquire

More spring in NC today


----------



## CLTesquire

Today


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Jgarner, for the compliments, and it's good to see someone else posting in this thread - it gets lonely at times . . .
> 
> Yesterday's snow is gone, but later today there will be rain - April showers seem to be the modus operandi for the month, if weather prognostication is to be believed.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - J Press
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> Hat - Weatherproof
> 
> View attachment 21117
> View attachment 21118
> View attachment 21119
> View attachment 21120
> View attachment 21121
> View attachment 21122


I am very glad to be back and happy to help keep you keep you company! Another damn fine ensemble sir! You really make that 5 button waistcoat look perfect! Being a taller fellow I've always preferred a 6 but you are starting to change my mind a little.

May be time for a trip to the tailor for this jacket as it's starting to get a little loose/big around the waist.

Suit-Paul Stuart
Shirt-JAB Reserve MTM
PS-Robert Talbott
Tie-Robert Talbott Carmel
Braces-Paul Stuart
Shoes-AE Clifton


----------



## Howard

very nice Jgarner.


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner, thanks for the compliments, but, at 5' 8", a five button waistcoat may make more sense for me than for you at 6' 2", so do not let my example lead you down the primrose path.

This evening, I am meeting up with friends, and we're going to feast on Texas barbecue (or some locally based equivalent thereof). In laying out clothes for today last night, I came across a Western hat, which my late husband purchased for me many years ago, and, considering the theme of this evening's repast (complete with live country music), I've photographed myself wearing said headgear, though I will most likely not wear it, for the practical reason that the venue has no coat check, and for the reason that I wish not to invoke the old adage "Cowboy hats are like hemorrhoids - every a-hole has one".

Suit and overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Drake's, via the Armoury
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Western hat - Stetson
Flat cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Jgarner, thanks for the compliments, but, at 5' 8", a five button waistcoat may make more sense for me than for you at 6' 2", so do not let my example lead you down the primrose path.
> 
> This evening, I am meeting up with friends, and we're going to feast on Texas barbecue (or some locally based equivalent thereof). In laying out clothes for today last night, I came across a Western hat, which my late husband purchased for me many years ago, and, considering the theme of this evening's repast (complete with live country music), I've photographed myself wearing said headgear, though I will most likely not wear it, for the practical reason that the venue has no coat check, and for the reason that I wish not to invoke the old adage "Cowboy hats are like hemorrhoids - every a-hole has one".
> 
> Suit and overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Drake's, via the Armoury
> Vintage watch chain
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> Western hat - Stetson
> Flat cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 21161
> View attachment 21162
> View attachment 21163
> View attachment 21164
> View attachment 21165
> View attachment 21166
> View attachment 21167


Thank you very much Howard.

A great rig again sir. Both hats look stellar but I confess I do prefer the look with the flat cap a touch better. I found an odd colored 5 button waistcoat that I've never worn and gave it a whirl today just to see.

Jacket- Austin Reed Signature
Shirt-Jab
Tie-JAB Reserve
Vest-Polo Ralph Lauren
PS-Ft Belvedere
Braces-BB
Watch-1949 Hamilton Railway Special
Trousers-JB Britches Torino
Shoes-AE


----------



## Howard

enjoy the Texas BBQ with your friends Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> enjoy the Texas BBQ with your friends Crusty.


Thank you Howard, we did enjoy.

After an evening of a bit too much beer, a lot too much barbecue, and some kick-ass country music, I am a bit too worse for wear, but as I must venture out into the world, here goes nothing . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Burberry
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Stetson
Scarf - Hilditch & Key


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...
> View attachment 21184
> ...


Love that suit - the monochrome (i.e., no accent colors woven in) glen plaid is a very sharp, but a touch quieter, look than most glen plaids. Almost like a film-noir movie character.

If memory serves, you've told us that you pick out your clothes the night before, but did you come home from "a bit too much beer, a lot too much barbecue, and some kick-ass country music" and pick your clothes out or just brush your teeth and hop into bed like the rest of us would've?


----------



## Bridgers

Three cheers for the Stetson! :beer:
------
Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Burberry
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Stetson
Scarf - Hilditch & Key

View attachment 21180


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Love that suit - the monochrome (i.e., no accent colors woven in) glen plaid is a very sharp, but a touch quieter, look than most glen plaids. Almost like a film-noir movie character.
> 
> If memory serves, you've told us that you pick out your clothes the night before, but did you come home from "a bit too much beer, a lot too much barbecue, and some kick-ass country music" and pick your clothes out or just brush your teeth and hop into bed like the rest of us would've?


I must confess that I followed my usual pattern of laying out my clothes last night, being more tired and overfed than inebriated, but the selection process was speeded up for the lateness of the hour at which it was done.


----------



## Howard

definitely like the scarf Crusty.


----------



## mreams99

It's been very cool here lately and I decided to wear a few items that will be soon put away for the season.
Thick wool Pendleton navy trousers.
Brooks Brothers sports coat.
Silk/wool blend tie from Massimo Bizzocchi.
Brown jodhpurs from Allen Edmonds.


----------



## gevans

I really need to figure out the best lighting in my house to take pictures. Today I am wearing a navy wool v neck sweater, yellow oxford, dark olive 12 wale cords, and a pair of burgundy wingtip derby boots.


----------



## Jgarner197

Meeting some friends for late lunch, early dinner on a rainy afternoon.

Jacket-Paul Stuart
Tie-Paul Stuart 
PS-Joseph Abboud
Shirt-BB
Trousers-JB Britches Torino
Shoes-Ecco
Cap-Stetson


----------



## Howard

very nice Jgarner, you look like some British chap and that's a compliment. .


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, sunny and bright, if cold, in NYC - still in winter mode, as is my attire for the day.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Charvet
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Septieme Largeur (wingtips); Magnanni (monkstraps)
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Selentino

Included in these photos are a shot of my new formal shoes - monk straps, an unconventional form for format shoes, but I occasionally like things that defy convention.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...
> View attachment 21215
> ...


Upr, you do bold colors and combinations incredibly well, but you also have a touch for simple elegant as today's combination - one of my favorites of yours - shows.

It's high-quality clothes, well-tailored and thoughtfully harmonized creating a classic, timeless but also fresh look. It appears almost simple, but that's it genius as it is hard to do simple that perfectly. Well done.

As to your cool new patent leathers, I love the idea of stretching the envelope, especially in formal wear, as, IMHO, very few even care about the traditional rules and customs, so why not have some fun - and those patent monk straps are fun. Enjoy.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, FF. The restraint with which I've dressed today has to do with the vividness of the stripe in today's shirt. Between the vibrant stripe, and the birdseye weave of today's suit material, I felt that the simpler the accessorization, the better. Glad that you agree. 

Glad also that you like the new formal shoes - they do break a few rules, but not too many, I think. Acquiring them did satisfy an itch, certainly.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...Glad also that you like the new formal shoes - they do break a few rules, but not too many, I think. Acquiring them did satisfy an itch, certainly.


As more of a Trad/Ivy guy for my own attire, I know that some, especially on the Trad side of the house, are still pretty inclined to the traditional guidelines and customs and that's great if that's your thing - but in today's very fast-and-lose fashion world - where CEO wear hoodies and, honestly, everything shows up at "black tie" events - stretching the envelope with things like your "monk-patents" seems almost tame.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Greetings from dusty Bahrain.

Hat: Stetson 
Shades: Tom Ford
DB blazer: Bill Blass I bought new in 1992! Per wear value amazing.
Shirt: BB
Tie: Ben Silver for Princeton Ivy Club
Scarf: cotton hand weave from Afghanistan
Trousers: BB
Shoes: BB

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## upr_crust

Being tired of wearing today's suit with a blue shirt, I opted for pink, with green accessories, but that meant I had to forego braces, as I have none that would have worked with the rest of the ensemble. Let's see if my trousers stay up of their own accord today, shall we?

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty, I'm definitely looking forward to the brief warmup by the end of the week.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, very well done "change" to the pink shirt. The tie, shirt and suit really harmonize nicely (as do the boots). 

Bet this is one of the few days ever where you want a little extra girth - all meant in good fun. 

And, kidding said, the trousers look like they have side tabs which is perfect for the belt-and-suspender-free effort.


----------



## CLTesquire

I like that overcoat @upr_crust


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, very well done "change" to the pink shirt. The tie, shirt and suit really harmonize nicely (as do the boots).
> 
> Bet this is one of the few days ever where you want a little extra girth - all meant in good fun.
> 
> And, kidding said, the trousers look like they have side tabs which is perfect for the belt-and-suspender-free effort.


Thanks, FF. I thought that the color harmonies worked well, and, gratifyingly, I have had to pull up my trousers periodically due to some looseness, even with side tabs (sitting down and getting up puts paid to side tabs holding one's waist in, in my experience).



CLTesquire said:


> I like that overcoat @upr_crust


One of the best things I ever snatched from a BB warehouse sale - two thirds off its regular price, with a panetonne thrown in for good measure.


----------



## upr_crust

How I decide what to wear for the day is something of a pachinko game - the juxtaposition of multiple factors of chance, interacting with one another. Thus it is today.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - vintage no name brand
Shoes - Carmina
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Jgarner197

I too would like to submit a Brooks MTM for today... Sadly I realized I managed to take the photo before inserted my pocket square. White linen with a crown fold nothing special. Waited almost a year for this one.

Suit-BB MTM Golden Fleece
Shirt-Robert Talbott 
Tie-Brioni
Pocket Square-BB (not pictured)
Shoes-AE 5th Ave


----------



## DCR

Nice glen plaid JGarner. I'm glad that you opted for lapels on the waistcoat. Next time perhaps a 3/2 roll jacket?


----------



## Fading Fast

JGarner - Fantastic glen plaid and I agree with DCR ⇧ on the lapels on waistcoat and, also, next time a 3/2 roll to enhance its classic and period echo.

I believe, in another thread, you mentioned pin collars - the right one with this suit and a muted-color wool or wool-silk tie would, IMHO, take it up even another notch both overall and in its timeless vibe.

Great job on the MTM sir.


----------



## Jgarner197

DCR said:


> Nice glen plaid JGarner. I'm glad that you opted for lapels on the waistcoat. Next time perhaps a 3/2 roll jacket?





Fading Fast said:


> JGarner - Fantastic glen plaid and I agree with DCR ⇧ on the lapels on waistcoat and, also, next time a 3/2 roll to enhance its classic and period echo.
> 
> I believe, in another thread, you mentioned pin collars - the right one with this suit and a muted-color wool or wool-silk tie would, IMHO, take it up even another notch both overall and in its timeless vibe.
> 
> Great job on the MTM sir.


Thank you very much gents! I am glad to hear that the choice of lapels on the waistcoat was the right call. Funny you should mention the 3-2 roll as I was actually considering having another jacket done in this cloth as I have two sets of trousers already anyway. Plus the turn around time would be a lot quicker since I hope they have my measurements down by now lol.

I have been wanting some grenadine ties for this very suit but got side tracked and never got around to ordering them from @paul winston and Chipp Neckwear. My thought with the grenadine was to go with the Connery/Goldfinger look. A little more muted color and more texture to the tie to match the 15oz flannel fabric. What are thoughts on a grenadine with a pin collar @Fading Fast.


----------



## upr_crust

Kudos on the BB MTM, Jgarner - it looks great, and I agree with FF that a eyelet collar shirt would work very well with the suit.

I think that the only consideration with wearing a grenadine tie with an eyelet collar shirt is that the tie should have enough substance to fill the space when the collar is pinned.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> ...*A little more muted color and more texture to the tie to match the 15oz flannel fabric*.... .


(Bolded in your comment above), I could not agree more as I think that will harmonize better with the suit. Also, an ancient madder might work well as it has both the muted (chalky) color and heft (most seem to be quite thick).

The heft/texture of a grenadine (always makes me think of rum punches, different grenadine, I know) would work well.

Staying with the grenadine thought, IMHO (and it truly is opinion), keeping the color muted will be better as the suit material and pattern have enough presence that the outfit doesn't call for more punch with a strong-colored tie, but instead, will benefit from a subtle (master class) harmonization of the tie's texture and low-key color to quietly bring everything together in an elegant manner.

I'd also look at wool or wool-silk ties as they have both the heft and (usually) lower key color tone we're looking for.

Really great suit - my favorite of your many nice suits so far.


----------



## DCR

Sam Hober has outstanding grenadine ties as well. I have a dark red and navy that ties extremely well. Brooks Bros does ancient madder ties quite well also.


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Kudos on the BB MTM, Jgarner - it looks great, and I agree with FF that a eyelet collar shirt would work very well with the suit.
> 
> I think that the only consideration with wearing a grenadine tie with an eyelet collar shirt is that the tie should have enough substance to fill the space when the collar is pinned.





Fading Fast said:


> (Bolded in your comment above), I could not agree more as I think that will harmonize better with the suit. Also, an ancient madder might work well as it has both the muted (chalky) color and heft (most seem to be quite thick).
> 
> The heft/texture of a grenadine (always makes me think of rum punches, different grenadine, I know) would work well.
> 
> Staying with the grenadine thought, IMHO (and it truly is opinion), keeping the color muted will be better as the suit material and pattern have enough presence that the outfit doesn't call for more punch with a strong-colored tie, but instead, will benefit from a subtle (master class) harmonization of the tie's texture and low-key color to quietly bring everything together in an elegant manner.
> 
> I'd also look at wool or wool-silk ties as they have both the heft and (usually) lower key color tone we're looking for.
> 
> Really great suit - my favorite of your many nice suits so far.


Thank you fellas again for the kind words! I am glad to have it finally. Had a good conversation with @paul winston and 2 Chipp grenadines are en route (Navy for this suit and Wine for my solid Navy Anderson Sheppard heavy flannel). I have an appointment with my local men's store to look into the MTM shirts from Individualized and will make sure to bring the ties with me to mock up next to their display collar.


----------



## FLMike

DCR said:


> Sam Hober has outstanding grenadine ties as well. I have a dark red and navy that ties extremely well.


I agree that their quality is excellent. However, the "dark chocolate" grenadine that I ordered from them came in looking bit more rust colored than dark brown.


----------



## upr_crust

Sorry to say, I'll be missing from this thread until Monday. Today, business forces me to visit the hinterlands of central New Jersey, for which being dressed as I normally am would be overkill, and I am off tomorrow to Boston, for a long weekend. Try to carry on without me (start taking the Xanax now, Fading Fast), and I will see you gentlemen all on Monday.


----------



## eagle2250

May you have a safe and enjoyable trip, as you sally forth, holding your sartorial staff high, throughout said travels!


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Sorry to say, I'll be missing from this thread until Monday. Today, business forces me to visit the hinterlands of central New Jersey, for which being dressed as I normally am would be overkill, and I am off tomorrow to Boston, for a long weekend. Try to carry on without me (start taking the Xanax now, Fading Fast), and I will see you gentlemen all on Monday.


Having grown up in Central Jersey - New Brunswick, specifically - I understand your reticence to overdress. Knowing you are in tech, I assume you are at some disaster recovery site or "office park" with back office workers looking out their windows at a man-made "lake" with a bronze water-spouting sculpture surrounded by ersatz campus landscaping. Jersey has, for decades, quite often been Wall Street's back-and-fill for this or that.

Now, Boston on the other hand (lived there for eight years) provides some sartorial opportunities especially if you have any classic American clothing gaps in your wardrobe. And after filling said need in Cambridge - at J.Press or The Andover shop - I suggest a burger at Mr. Bartley's. While it is so perfectly a burger joint for Harvard that it feels cliched, it still delivers the goods amidst its scripted-out-of-central-casting worn wood tables and '60s Ivy college vibe.

Have fun.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> May you have a safe and enjoyable trip, as you sally forth, holding your sartorial staff high, throughout said travels!


Thank you, Eagle.



Fading Fast said:


> Having grown up in Central Jersey - New Brunswick, specifically - I understand your reticence to overdress. Knowing you are in tech, I assume you are at some disaster recovery site or "office park" with back office workers looking out their windows at a man-made "lake" with a bronze water-spouting sculpture surrounded by ersatz campus landscaping. Jersey has, for decades, quite often been Wall Street's back-and-fill for this or that.
> 
> Now, Boston on the other hand (lived there for eight years) provides some sartorial opportunities especially if you have any classic American clothing gaps in your wardrobe. And after filling said need in Cambridge - at J.Press or The Andover shop - I suggest a burger at Mr. Bartley's. While it is so perfectly a burger joint for Harvard that it feels cliched, it still delivers the goods amidst its scripted-out-of-central-casting worn wood tables and '60s Ivy college vibe.
> 
> Have fun.


Your description of my destination today was pretty much spot-on, save for the location was slightly different - Florham Park vs. New Brunswick, and as I was in a windowless room with a group of techies testing new network access to one of my systems, dressing for the occasion consisted mainly of not violating public decency laws.

I grew up on the outskirts of Boston, so I am vastly familiar with its charms. A run to Harvard Square is probably not in the cards for this visit, however - gastronomic pleasures will be taken at the Back Bay/Huntington Avenue branch of Lucca (a restaurant to which I was introduced on the weekend of my first marriage in 2008 - excellent northern Italian food) tomorrow evening, but Saturday is the occasion of a memorial service for my late brother, who died last Thanksgiving morning, so the day will be taken up with that solemn duty. What occurs after the service and reception directly thereafter remains to be seen.

As I and my brother's widow are the two main "officiants" at this ceremony, I will dress appropriately for the event, though not as severely as some might - as a family, we never stood on ceremony quite to that degree. I will see if I can have a photo or two taken of my final choice of outfit.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Eagle.
> 
> Your description of my destination today was pretty much spot-on, save for the location was slightly different - Florham Park vs. New Brunswick, and as I was in a windowless room with a group of techies testing new network access to one of my systems, dressing for the occasion consisted mainly of not violating public decency laws.
> 
> I grew up on the outskirts of Boston, so I am vastly familiar with its charms. A run to Harvard Square is probably not in the cards for this visit, however - gastronomic pleasures will be taken at the Back Bay/Huntington Avenue branch of Lucca (a restaurant to which I was introduced on the weekend of my first marriage in 2008 - excellent northern Italian food) tomorrow evening, but Saturday is the occasion of a memorial service for my late brother, who died last Thanksgiving morning, so the day will be taken up with that solemn duty. What occurs after the service and reception directly thereafter remains to be seen.
> 
> As I and my brother's widow are the two main "officiants" at this ceremony, I will dress appropriately for the event, though not as severely as some might - as a family, we never stood on ceremony quite to that degree. I will see if I can have a photo or two taken of my final choice of outfit.


Most importantly and sincerely, I'm sorry for your loss and hope the memorial service is helpful to you, your sister and your brother's wider circle of family and friends.

On a much lighter note (and going back fifteen years now), I thought Prezza (no idea if it is still there) had outstanding (not standard North-end throwback) Italian, but never tried Lucca.

My thoughts are with you for Saturday.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Eagle.
> 
> Your description of my destination today was pretty much spot-on, save for the location was slightly different - Florham Park vs. New Brunswick, and as I was in a windowless room with a group of techies testing new network access to one of my systems, dressing for the occasion consisted mainly of not violating public decency laws.
> 
> I grew up on the outskirts of Boston, so I am vastly familiar with its charms. A run to Harvard Square is probably not in the cards for this visit, however - gastronomic pleasures will be taken at the Back Bay/Huntington Avenue branch of Lucca (a restaurant to which I was introduced on the weekend of my first marriage in 2008 - excellent northern Italian food) tomorrow evening, but Saturday is the occasion of a memorial service for my late brother, who died last Thanksgiving morning, so the day will be taken up with that solemn duty. What occurs after the service and reception directly thereafter remains to be seen.
> 
> As I and my brother's widow are the two main "officiants" at this ceremony, I will dress appropriately for the event, though not as severely as some might - as a family, we never stood on ceremony quite to that degree. I will see if I can have a photo or two taken of my final choice of outfit.


My condolences to you as well sir. Please travel safe...


----------



## DCR

The wife and I will be dining in Back Bay Sat night as well. If I see you on the street I'll say hi. Going to be great weather tomorrow.


----------



## upr_crust

DCR said:


> The wife and I will be dining in Back Bay Sat night as well. If I see you on the street I'll say hi. Going to be great weather tomorrow.


Please do. It would be a welcome pleasant surprise on a somber weekend.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Eagle.
> 
> Your description of my destination today was pretty much spot-on, save for the location was slightly different - Florham Park vs. New Brunswick, and as I was in a windowless room with a group of techies testing new network access to one of my systems, dressing for the occasion consisted mainly of not violating public decency laws.
> 
> I grew up on the outskirts of Boston, so I am vastly familiar with its charms. A run to Harvard Square is probably not in the cards for this visit, however - gastronomic pleasures will be taken at the Back Bay/Huntington Avenue branch of Lucca (a restaurant to which I was introduced on the weekend of my first marriage in 2008 - excellent northern Italian food) tomorrow evening, but Saturday is the occasion of a memorial service for my late brother, who died last Thanksgiving morning, so the day will be taken up with that solemn duty. What occurs after the service and reception directly thereafter remains to be seen.
> 
> As I and my brother's widow are the two main "officiants" at this ceremony, I will dress appropriately for the event, though not as severely as some might - as a family, we never stood on ceremony quite to that degree. I will see if I can have a photo or two taken of my final choice of outfit.


Oh upr, my much admired fellow member - the very spine of this thread - I am a less than sterling empathiser, however, I truly mean that which I say: tough it out old boy.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Oh upr, my much admired fellow member - the very spine of this thread - I am a less than sterling empathiser, however, I truly mean that which I say: tough it out old boy.


Trust me, there is a fair amount of sheer cussedness in the family DNA - the collective gene pool hasn't survived 375 years of New England winters without it. This, too, shall pass . . .


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Trust me, there is a fair amount of sheer cussedness in the family DNA - the collective gene pool hasn't survived 375 years of New England winters without it. This, too, shall pass . . .


I didn't doubt it for a moment.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Eagle.
> 
> Your description of my destination today was pretty much spot-on, save for the location was slightly different - Florham Park vs. New Brunswick, and as I was in a windowless room with a group of techies testing new network access to one of my systems, dressing for the occasion consisted mainly of not violating public decency laws.
> 
> I grew up on the outskirts of Boston, so I am vastly familiar with its charms. A run to Harvard Square is probably not in the cards for this visit, however - gastronomic pleasures will be taken at the Back Bay/Huntington Avenue branch of Lucca (a restaurant to which I was introduced on the weekend of my first marriage in 2008 - excellent northern Italian food) tomorrow evening, but Saturday is the occasion of a memorial service for my late brother, who died last Thanksgiving morning, so the day will be taken up with that solemn duty. What occurs after the service and reception directly thereafter remains to be seen.
> 
> As I and my brother's widow are the two main "officiants" at this ceremony, I will dress appropriately for the event, though not as severely as some might - as a family, we never stood on ceremony quite to that degree. I will see if I can have a photo or two taken of my final choice of outfit.


My friend, I am so sorry to hear of your loss and will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Sorry to say, I'll be missing from this thread until Monday. Today, business forces me to visit the hinterlands of central New Jersey, for which being dressed as I normally am would be overkill, and I am off tomorrow to Boston, for a long weekend. Try to carry on without me (start taking the Xanax now, Fading Fast), and I will see you gentlemen all on Monday.


Have a safe trip.


----------



## Jgarner197

My humblest offering in Upr's absence. 
Apologies for the even poorer than normal photo quality.

Suit-Canali
Shirt-David Donahue
Tie-JAB Reserve
PS-Nordstrom 
Braces-Paul Stuart
Shoes- AE 5th Ave


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Very Upr worthy: The bold DB pinstripe and paisley tie, plus Canali, Paul Stuart and JAB (the latter two are Upr brands). Not familiar with the shirt brand (brands are whatever anyway), but a substantial collar which looks good on your tall neck and broad shoulders (do you have to turn sideways to fit through doorways?). You just need to add some bold braces and coordinating cufflinks - and an incredible NYC apartment for photographs - and you be in full-Upr mode.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Very Upr worthy: The bold DB pinstripe and paisley tie, plus Canali, Paul Stuart and JAB (the latter two are Upr brands). Not familiar with the shirt brand (brands are whatever anyway), but a substantial collar which looks good on your tall neck and broad shoulders (do you have to turn sideways to fit through doorways?). You just need to add some bold braces and coordinating cufflinks - and an incredible NYC apartment for photographs - and you be in full-Upr mode.


Thank you fading! It depends on the doorway but most I can just squeak through lol!  Cant help much with the NYC apt but I could get some great shots of some pine trees or mountains  I have an event coming up however at the Davenport Hotel in Spokane WA(vintage hotel) where my thoughts were to try my best at capturing my inner Upr with some much better quality photos than what I usually post!

Today I thought I would try my hands at pairing some patterns as well as break out the Polo Coat for the recently revived thread by @Doctor Damage.

Suit-JAB SIG. GOLD
Shirt-Robert Talbott
Tie-Jacob Roberts
PS-Nordstrom
Braces-Trafalgar
Shoes-Ecco
Coat-JAB


----------



## John inSC

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you fading! It depends on the doorway but most I can just squeak through lol!  Cant help much with the NYC apt but I could get some great shots of some pine trees or mountains  I have an event coming up however at the Davenport Hotel in Spokane WA(vintage hotel) where my thoughts were to try my best at capturing my inner Upr with some much better quality photos than what I usually post!
> 
> Today I thought I would try my hands at pairing some patterns as well as break out the Polo Coat for the recently revived thread by @Doctor Damage.
> 
> Suit-JAB
> Shirt-Robert Talbott
> Tie-Jacob Roberts
> PS-Nordstrom
> Braces-Trafalgar
> Shoes-Ecco
> Coat-JAB
> View attachment 21286
> View attachment 21287
> View attachment 21288


You have quite the shoulder-to-waist ratio! The last photo reminds me of some old Laurence Fellows AA illustrations.


----------



## Jgarner197

John inSC said:


> You have quite the shoulder-to-waist ratio! The last photo reminds me of some old Laurence Fellows AA illustrations.


Thank you sir. To be similar to some of his illustrations is quite the compliment! The 13" drop ratio is not all good sadly in that it often complicates purchasing tailored clothes, lol!


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Jgarner.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you sir. To be similar to some of his illustrations is quite the compliment! The 13" drop ratio is not all good sadly in that it often complicates purchasing tailored clothes, lol!


I understand your issues, let me see if I can summarize:

Your shoulders are too broad 
Your waist is too narrow
You're built like Superman
Random women want you
Perhaps we can take up a fund to help you and we could call it "Alms for those whose life is perfect" or something like that.

Just kidding, sincerely, as I can only image that it is frustrating as heck not to be able to buy off the rack.

As to today's outfit - I love its classic and timeless straightforwardness. And, as a guy with, well, not broad shoulders, you carry off a DB Polo coat with the best of them; whereas, on some of us (like me), that stye coat would swallow us whole.

My only quibble with it is I think it would look even better if it bottomed out on you at mid-calf as the coat's raison detre is all-embracing warmth and coverage.

(Love the shoes - I forget what it is called when the leather "patinas" like that at the toes, burnish? burl? something like that?)


----------



## JBierly

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you sir. To be similar to some of his illustrations is quite the compliment! The 13" drop ratio is not all good sadly in that it often complicates purchasing tailored clothes, lol!


George Reeves!


----------



## bernoulli

Tie was a gift from @upr_crust. I did not like it much at first but it is growing on me. I learned my lesson. Never but never ever doubt the man's good taste. Thank you, @upr_crust. I humbly ask for your forgiveness in indicating I did not like the tie at first. It was and is a great gift. Disclaimer: all the faults in today's rig my own.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Tie was a gift from @upr_crust. I did not like it much at first but it is growing on me. I learned my lesson. Never but never ever doubt the man's good taste. Thank you, @upr_crust. I humbly ask for your forgiveness in indicating I did not like the tie at first. It was and is a great gift. Disclaimer: all the faults in today's rig my own.
> 
> View attachment 21302


Thank you for the tribute, Bernoulli, and I find no faults with your attire today.


----------



## upr_crust

Back, after a long weekend away, and yesterday morning's NYC monsoon.

Thank you all for your kind expressions of sympathy, and thank you, Jgarner and Bernoulli, for keeping this thread active in my absence - you've both done yourselves proud.

The weather is to be rather cold, so I am squeezing out another wearing of this winter suit, before Spring allegedly arrives in NYC.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

nice to see you back Crusty. :hi:


----------



## ItalianStyle

@upr_crust : Immaculate as always...

I see you wear this tie with a 3-piece suit. Do you think the tie would be too 'loud' if visible in its entirety? Can't remember if you ever wore it like that...


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Back, after a long weekend away, and yesterday morning's NYC monsoon.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind expressions of sympathy, and thank you, Jgarner and Bernoulli, for keeping this thread active in my absence - you've both done yourselves proud.
> 
> The weather is to be rather cold, so I am squeezing out another wearing of this winter suit, before Spring allegedly arrives in NYC.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 21314
> View attachment 21315
> View attachment 21316
> View attachment 21317
> View attachment 21318
> View attachment 21319


Great to have you back Upr!! Thank you for the kind words. My GOD that is a lovely tie! Absolutely fantastic! It has so much going on but in just the right ways to harmonize and be so pleasing. Well played sir. Sharp as always


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice to see you back Crusty. :hi:


Nice to be back, Howard.



ItalianStyle said:


> @upr_crust : Immaculate as always...
> I see you wear this tie with a 3-piece suit. Do you think the tie would be too 'loud' if visible in its entirety? Can't remember if you ever wore it like that...


It's been several years since I've worn yesterday's tie, but I do remember wearing it "fully exposed". It does tend to dominate whatever ensemble to which it is matched, so the plainest background is necessary.



Jgarner197 said:


> Great to have you back Upr!! Thank you for the kind words. My GOD that is a lovely tie! Absolutely fantastic! It has so much going on but in just the right ways to harmonize and be so pleasing. Well played sir. Sharp as always


Thank you, Jgarner!

Midweek, with some promise of slightly warmer temperatures and some sunshine. Digging into the archives, I came up with a tie I've not worn in years, and shoes that I've not worn in several months as well.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Paolo Gucci
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

A very mix of colors Crusty.


----------



## Jgarner197

Looking great Upr! If that's a tie you haven't worn in years there are jealous closets all over. Your forgotten and less worn items are better than many of ours that are in full rotation!

I was sure I would catch a little guff over this choice today but didn't get any at all. I wanted to give my first vintage suit a try today on an abnormally cold day. To find a vintage suit in my size is almost unheard of so I figured what the heck. Still needs to have a visit at my tailor but I was pretty damn impressed with the fit for having not been tailored to me yet. Seemed like a great way to bring back the bow ties as well since the principal owner of my company has transitioned into a more secondary support role and allowed his brother to run daily operations. The ban is lifted 

Suit-Vintage Tweed from College Hall
Shirt-BB
Tie-Barney's NY
PS-BB
Braces-Trafalgar
Shoes-AE Madison Park


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner, thank you for the compliments, and kudos both to finding a vintage suit that fits as well as yours does today, and also on being able to return to wearing bow ties. As for my tie from yesterday, I found it at a local discounter for cheap - sometimes I need to remember to shop in my closet, and not necessarily in stores .

I swear I picked out my clothes last night, not this morning.

A rainy, cold Thursday in NYC - yet more recycling through the winter wardrobe . . .

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Fading Fast

Our last two posters make me wonder why bow ties have faded from regular use. Like most things, they don't work for everyone, but Jgarner and Upr show how good they can look in, IMHO, a not-old-fashion way. 

Visually, a suit, IMHO, works best with a tie or bow tie as the open-neck look we see regularly today feels off to my eye (but that might just be my age showing). Regardless, why bow ties faded away while ties didn't makes no sense to me. 

And Jgarner, kudos on an outstanding vintage suit. My Dad was 6'4", wore a size 48 or 50 and was born in '24 - hence, I've never understood why vintage suits always seem to only come in small sizes. There were big men back then.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Our last two posters make me wonder why bow ties have faded from regular use. Like most things, they don't work for everyone, but Jgarner and Upr show how good they can look in, IMHO, a not-old-fashion way.
> 
> Visually, a suit, IMHO, works best with a tie or bow tie as the open-neck look we see regularly today feels off to my eye (but that might just be my age showing). Regardless, why bow ties faded away while ties didn't makes no sense to me.
> 
> And Jgarner, kudos on an outstanding vintage suit. My Dad was 6'4", wore a size 48 or 50 and was born in '24 - hence, I've never understood why vintage suits always seem to only come in small sizes. There were big men back then.


I believe that there are two reasons why the use of bow ties faded from common use.

First would be the association of bow ties with rather fusty older men, an association most likely made during the '60s and '70s, which carried over into later years.

The second, and I believe more powerful reason, is that, with the disuse of bow ties from earlier eras, men forgot how to tie them, and for many men (including myself, before I learned to tie a bow tie) they have a major mental block as to how to do it. Being able to tie a bow tie is considered by many to be a very esoteric skill, possibly one step short of witchcraft. It took a very simple and well-explained Youtube video from a Southern haberdasher to teach me how to tie a bow tie.

The other thing that can make bow ties seem "geek wear" is if the wearer does not adjust the length of the tie such that the ends of the bow lie within the wearer's jaw line. There are fewer more ungainly sights than a man wearing a bow tie that is tied too wide for his face - associations with Orville Redenbacher and Bozo the Clown come immediately to mind.


----------



## Howard

very dapper looking Jgarner.


----------



## Howard

How many bow ties do you own in rotation Crusty?


----------



## JBierly

upr_crust said:


> Jgarner, thank you for the compliments, and kudos both to finding a vintage suit that fits as well as yours does today, and also on being able to return to wearing bow ties. As for my tie from yesterday, I found it at a local discounter for cheap - sometimes I need to remember to shop in my closet, and not necessarily in stores .
> 
> I swear I picked out my clothes last night, not this morning.
> 
> A rainy, cold Thursday in NYC - yet more recycling through the winter wardrobe . . .
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> Hat - Weatherproof
> 
> View attachment 21340
> View attachment 21341
> View attachment 21342
> View attachment 21343
> View attachment 21344
> View attachment 21345


I just don't care for that pink shirt with that suit. It just seems (at least on my monitor) that the suit has a bit of brown in it and it just doesn't quite seem like the best color. Curious if you have considered another color of shirt with that suit? Please don't take this even remotely as a criticism - you dress very well on your worst day - I am asking more as a discussion point. I will say I typically like pink with grey (lavender even more) and I am not sure if this suit is more grey or if there is some brown tones to it.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> How many bow ties do you own in rotation Crusty?


Your question caused me to count my bow ties - the answer is 29.



JBierly said:


> I just don't care for that pink shirt with that suit. It just seems (at least on my monitor) that the suit has a bit of brown in it and it just doesn't quite seem like the best color. Curious if you have considered another color of shirt with that suit? Please don't take this even remotely as a criticism - you dress very well on your worst day - I am asking more as a discussion point. I will say I typically like pink with grey (lavender even more) and I am not sure if this suit is more grey or if there is some brown tones to it.


The suit is taupe, and is a bit more brown than grey, and normally I pair the suit with a blue shirt, rather than the pink, but I wanted a change, and I thought that the pink was an interesting alternative to blue or white.

Finally, the sun has returned to NYC, and the temperatures are supposed to get into the 50's F later in the day. Time for some bright color . . .

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Fine & Dandy, NYC
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Edward Green
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust, your choices today were as usual masterful. Will you permit me to say that IMO yesterday's ensemble would have been improved a bit had you elected to wear a blue suit rather than the selected tan check? Just a cavil.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, your choices today were as usual masterful. Will you permit me to say that IMO yesterday's ensemble would have been improved a bit had you elected to wear a blue suit rather than the selected tan check? Just a cavil.


Interesting comment - JBierly wanted me to change yesterday's shirt to match the suit - you wanted me to change yesterday's suit to match the shirt. Ironic, that . . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Interesting comment - JBierly wanted me to change yesterday's shirt to match the suit - you wanted me to change yesterday's suit to match the shirt. Ironic, that . . . .


As the Rolling Stones said "All this chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter 'bout shmatta, shmatta, shmatta" caused me to go back and look at your suit-shirt combo from yesterday.

Recognizing that everyone's screen has its own color variation, based on your description of the suit "taupe, and is a bit more brown than grey," I can't see how a pink shirt wouldn't work perfectly, which, to my eye, it did.

Just to prove that all the world's a critic, I thought the bow tie was the weakest link color- and pattern-wise. While it worked structurally (I liked the bow tie conceptually as part of the ensemble), the color and pattern didn't have the usual Upr subtle "connect" or harmonization or something that somehow tied in or tied it all together.

The bow tie wasn't wrong, it just didn't bring anything to it, IMHO. And being persnickety (because, otherwise, these are weighty issues), I thought the bow tie's stripes and the suit's windowpane pattern modest fought each other.

So, to summarize, combining all of our advice, other than the suit, shirt and bow tie, the outfit was perfect. 

N.B., I write this working from home in a pair of Old Navy chinos, a worn out OCBD and falling apart Sperry driving mocs. Yes, let's take that guy's advice.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> As the Rolling Stones said "All this chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter 'bout shmatta, shmatta, shmatta" caused me to go back and look at your suit-shirt combo from yesterday.
> 
> Recognizing that everyone's screen has its own color variation, based on your description of the suit "taupe, and is a bit more brown than grey," I can't see how a pink shirt wouldn't work perfectly, which, to my eye, it did.
> 
> Just to prove that all the world's a critic, I thought the bow tie was the weakest link color- and pattern-wise. While it worked structurally (I liked the bow tie conceptually as part of the ensemble), the color and pattern didn't have the usual Upr subtle "connect" or harmonization or something that somehow tied in or tied it all together.
> 
> The bow tie wasn't wrong, it just didn't bring anything to it, IMHO. And being persnickety (because, otherwise, these are weighty issues), I thought the bow tie's stripes and the suit's windowpane pattern modest fought each other.
> 
> So, to summarize, combining all of our advice, other than the suit, shirt and bow tie, the outfit was perfect.
> 
> N.B., I write this working from home in a pair of Old Navy chinos, a worn out OCBD and falling apart Sperry driving mocs. Yes, let's take that guy's advice.


For all of the above reasons, I dress ultimately to please myself .


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Our last two posters make me wonder why bow ties have faded from regular use. Like most things, they don't work for everyone, but Jgarner and Upr show how good they can look in, IMHO, a not-old-fashion way.
> 
> Visually, a suit, IMHO, works best with a tie or bow tie as the open-neck look we see regularly today feels off to my eye (but that might just be my age showing). Regardless, why bow ties faded away while ties didn't makes no sense to me.
> 
> And Jgarner, kudos on an outstanding vintage suit. My Dad was 6'4", wore a size 48 or 50 and was born in '24 - hence, I've never understood why vintage suits always seem to only come in small sizes. There were big men back then.


Thank you for the kind words fading! I am sure going to try my best to help bring classic bow ties back  I've always been baffled by that as well and was sure that there had to be at least a few fellows in close to my size back in the day.

I took the advice given me on this forum and am trying my new Golden Fleece again before it gets too warm. I also thought I'd go whole hog and bring out the bowler for only the third time.

Suit-BB Golden Fleece MTM
Shirt-BB
Tie-Chipp Grenadine
PS-Nordstrom
Watch- vintage chain and 1949 Hamilton Railway Special
Shoes- AE 5th Ave
Hat-Christys of London


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking Good, as always, my friend. You look to be very comfortable this days rig...it suits you (no pun intended). The watch and fob and the chapeau are nice finishing touches! Very nicely done.


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Looking Good, as always, my friend. You look to be very comfortable this days rig...it suits you (no pun intended). The watch and fob and the chapeau are nice finishing touches! Very nicely done.


Thank you very much Eagle! I have always wanted a suit like this since I was a little kid and watched both Sean Connery and George Lazenby don similar get ups.


----------



## bernoulli

First 7cm tie. I kind of like it.


----------



## Jgarner197

Going to be a long day at the office today...

Suit-JAB Sig Gold
Shirt-JAB
Tie-Tobert Talbott BOC
PS-Joseph Abboud
Braces-JAB
Shoes-AE Clifton


----------



## JBierly

upr_crust said:


> Interesting comment - JBierly wanted me to change yesterday's shirt to match the suit - you wanted me to change yesterday's suit to match the shirt. Ironic, that . . . .


Too funny. BTW, love the EG single monk split toe Norwegian.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> For all of the above reasons, *I dress ultimately to please myself *.


That's what I do, I dress nice to please myself and no one else and if anyone I know has a problem with that well, so be it.


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you for the kind words fading! I am sure going to try my best to help bring classic bow ties back  I've always been baffled by that as well and was sure that there had to be at least a few fellows in close to my size back in the day.
> 
> I took the advice given me on this forum and am trying my new Golden Fleece again before it gets too warm. I also thought I'd go whole hog and bring out the bowler for only the third time.
> 
> Suit-BB Golden Fleece MTM
> Shirt-BB
> Tie-Chipp Grenadine
> PS-Nordstrom
> Watch- vintage chain and 1949 Hamilton Railway Special
> Shoes- AE 5th Ave
> Hat-Christys of London
> View attachment 21378
> View attachment 21379
> View attachment 21380


What you need in the 3rd picture is one of those fake mustaches.


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> Going to be a long day at the office today...
> 
> Suit-JAB Sig Gold
> Shirt-JAB
> Tie-Tobert Talbott BOC
> PS-Joseph Abboud
> Braces-JAB
> Shoes-AE Clifton
> View attachment 21397
> View attachment 21398


What is your job description?


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> What you need in the 3rd picture is one of those fake mustaches.


I wouldn't mind having a real mustache! 


Howard said:


> What is your job description?


I am an Assistant Finance Director.


----------



## FiscalDean

Jgarner197 said:


> I wouldn't mind having a real mustache!
> 
> I am an Assistant Finance Director.


 May I inquire what industry you work in?


----------



## Jgarner197

FiscalDean said:


> May I inquire what industry you work in?


Absolutely. I work in the automotive industry.


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> I wouldn't mind having a real mustache!
> 
> I am an Assistant Finance Director.


Is that like a banker?


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> Is that like a banker?


Not particularly, but I do work with many banks and regional credit unions.


----------



## bernoulli

Spring is here. By the way, JGarner, I am a Finance prof. It was fun showing and playing with Black-Scholes-Merton today (I do consulting as well, but prefer the research part).


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> Not particularly, but I do work with many banks and regional credit unions.


Can I get a loan?


----------



## upr_crust

Spring, or its meteorological equivalent thereof, has finally arrived in NYC. I am daring to face the morning without hat or coat. Wish me luck.

Suit and shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Cufflinks - a craft fair near the church of Nuestra Senora del Pilar, Buenos Aires, Argentina
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> Can I get a loan?


Lol! Let me have one of my guys give you a call


----------



## Jgarner197

bernoulli said:


> Spring is here. By the way, JGarner, I am a Finance prof. It was fun showing and playing with Black-Scholes-Merton today (I do consulting as well, but prefer the research part).
> 
> View attachment 21430


That's fantastic! I could see why you would enjoy the educational/research side more. It has to be so gratifying to watch when what you're teaching finally clicks in the minds of your students. To witness that proverbial light bulb go off and see the look in their eye. Very very cool indeed! By the way you look excellent as usual today sir! I love the lower patch pockets on your double breasted suits. It's a great look.

Attended a "Champagne" Sunday Brunch at my favorite hotel in Washington State, the Davenport yesterday. It has a wonderful history behind it including/especially how it was saved from extinction and fully restored. Very classic and old world vibes, which are right up my alley. Probably won't get a chance to post my wearings for today (tan cotton poplin suit) so I thought some action shots from yesterday may suffice. The last photo is not mine, it was borrowed from their website. My apologies for not being much of a photographer...

Jacket-Pal Zileri
Trousers-Nordstrom
Tie and shirt-BB
Ps-Nordstrom
Shoes-Crockket and Jones for BB


----------



## DCR

Great photos JGarner.


----------



## upr_crust

DCR said:


> Great photos JGarner.


I concur. The interiors of the public rooms are much grander than those of the Olympia in Seattle, a comparably aged hotel. I also salute the pink sports jacket, though it is hardly season here in NYC yet to wear something that colorful.


----------



## Jgarner197

DCR said:


> Great photos JGarner.





upr_crust said:


> I concur. The interiors of the public rooms are much grander than those of the Olympia in Seattle, a comparably aged hotel. I also salute the pink sports jacket, though it is hardly season here in NYC yet to wear something that colorful.


Thank you fellas!

It hit low 70's here and the sun was shining bright so I thought why not bring out the linen and spring colors for an excuse to wear the new suede shoes!


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and continued sunny in NYC albeit a little cooler, hence the hat.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Howard

very nice hotel Jgarner, what did you eat at this brunch?


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> very nice hotel Jgarner, what did you eat at this brunch?


Thanks Howard! It is by far my favorite vintage hotel in Washington State. Crusty mentioned my second favorite, the Olympic Fairmont in Seattle. I think the better question would be what didn't I eat, lol!  It's your typical Brunch as it has a cornucopia of assortments from both breakfast and lunch/dinner delectables. Things like prime rib, prawns, fresh baked pastries, unlimited mimosas/champagne, omelet and Belgian waffles made to order, and even a flowing chocolate fountain. Of all the brunches I've attended locally in Idaho and Washington it has to rank right up towards the top!


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner, your brunch selections sound delicious, if very waist-expanding. The only two other brunch buffets of comparable size I've ever experienced (to the detriment of my waistline) are the brunch at the Palace Hotel in San Francisco, and the brunch at the Four Seasons in Istanbul (the one by the Bosporus, not the one in Sultanahmed).
A rainy day, an old suit, and a new tie . . .

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - London-york.com
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> Thanks Howard! It is by far my favorite vintage hotel in Washington State. Crusty mentioned my second favorite, the Olympic Fairmont in Seattle. I think the better question would be what didn't I eat, lol!  It's your typical Brunch as it has a cornucopia of assortments from both breakfast and lunch/dinner delectables. Things like prime rib, prawns, fresh baked pastries, unlimited mimosas/champagne, omelet and Belgian waffles made to order, and even a flowing chocolate fountain. Of all the brunches I've attended locally in Idaho and Washington it has to rank right up towards the top!


Wow, You eat good!


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Jgarner, your brunch selections sound delicious, if very waist-expanding. The only two other brunch buffets of comparable size I've ever experienced (to the detriment of my waistline) are the brunch at the Palace Hotel in San Francisco, and the brunch at the Four Seasons in Istanbul (the one by the Bosporus, not the one in Sultanahmed).
> A rainy day, an old suit, and a new tie . . .
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - London-york.com
> Cufflinks


Definitely waist expanding! A fine looking old suit sir and paired wonderfully, as usual, with the new tie! Top notch


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> Wow, You eat good!


Lol, I train pretty hard in the gym and watch what I eat most of the time that when I cheat with a "meal" I generally go for broke


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> Lol, I train pretty hard in the gym and watch what I eat most of the time that when I cheat with a "meal" I generally go for broke


I'm more of a fast food, coffee and doughnuts kind of person.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Jgarner, for the compliment.

Sometimes one needs to go shopping in one's own closet. In looking for a suit to wear today, I pulled my selection for today out of the closet, only to see that the dry cleaner tags on it said "July 2015". Today's suit definitely needs an airing.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Stefano Branchini


----------



## Shaver

bernoulli said:


> Spring is here. By the way, JGarner, I am a Finance prof. It was fun showing and playing with Black-Scholes-Merton today (I do consulting as well, but prefer the research part).
> 
> View attachment 21430


Sort that pocket square out this instant! It looks like a glove stuffed in there. :angry:

More seriously, as you know, I greatly admire this suit for the playful details added 'because I can'.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Jgarner, for the compliment.
> 
> Sometimes one needs to go shopping in one's own closet. In looking for a suit to wear today, I pulled my selection for today out of the closet, only to see that the dry cleaner tags on it said "July 2015". Today's suit definitely needs an airing.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini
> 
> View attachment 21487
> View attachment 21488
> View attachment 21489
> View attachment 21490
> View attachment 21491


Looking in on this thread after an absence (in equal measure externally imposed and resultant of my own languor) but Upr, my fine fellow, have your recent tie selections been more subdued?


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Looking in on this thread after an absence (in equal measure externally imposed and resultant of my own languor) but Upr, my fine fellow, have your recent tie selections been more subdued?


Possibly. Perhaps I am becoming timid in my old age. Conversely, it may be that I need to rotate my tie collection, and drag out some of the wilder items, just to confound your preconceptions


----------



## DCR

upr_crust said:


> Jgarner, your brunch selections sound delicious, if very waist-expanding. The only two other brunch buffets of comparable size I've ever experienced (to the detriment of my waistline) are the brunch at the Palace Hotel in San Francisco, and the brunch at the Four Seasons in Istanbul (the one by the Bosporus, not the one in Sultanahmed).
> A rainy day, an old suit, and a new tie . . .
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - London-york.com
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Hat - Weatherproof
> 
> View attachment 21472
> View attachment 21473
> View attachment 21474
> View attachment 21475
> View attachment 21476
> View attachment 21477


I like those cufflinks


----------



## bernoulli

Presentation today at the top Chinese university. Because of this, I chose a much more conservative attire than the "because I can" suits I own. Too warm to keep the jacket on while walking from building to building... But being me, a monochrome fit was broken by a touch of yellow. Hope the PS is adjusted to your satisfaction...




























Shaver said:


> Sort that pocket square out this instant! It looks like a glove stuffed in there. :angry:
> 
> More seriously, as you know, I greatly admire this suit for the playful details added 'because I can'.


----------



## Shaver

bernoulli said:


> Presentation today at the top Chinese university. Because of this, I chose a much more conservative attire than the "because I can" suits I own. Too warm to keep the jacket on while walking from building to building... But being me, a monochrome fit was broken by a touch of yellow. Hope the PS is adjusted to your satisfaction...
> 
> View attachment 21495
> 
> View attachment 21496
> 
> View attachment 21494


Absolutely first rate! There is no finer design for a PS than the Persian pickle.

To any of our members, and myriad guests, who doubt the excellence of chocolate brown Oxfords over *yuk* black shoes - look upon Bernoulli's work and despair.


----------



## Shaver

Jgarner197 said:


> That's fantastic! I could see why you would enjoy the educational/research side more. It has to be so gratifying to watch when what you're teaching finally clicks in the minds of your students. To witness that proverbial light bulb go off and see the look in their eye. Very very cool indeed! By the way you look excellent as usual today sir! I love the lower patch pockets on your double breasted suits. It's a great look.
> 
> Attended a "Champagne" Sunday Brunch at my favorite hotel in Washington State, the Davenport yesterday. It has a wonderful history behind it including/especially how it was saved from extinction and fully restored. Very classic and old world vibes, which are right up my alley. Probably won't get a chance to post my wearings for today (tan cotton poplin suit) so I thought some action shots from yesterday may suffice. The last photo is not mine, it was borrowed from their website. My apologies for not being much of a photographer...
> 
> Jacket-Pal Zileri
> Trousers-Nordstrom
> Tie and shirt-BB
> Ps-Nordstrom
> Shoes-Crockket and Jones for BB
> View attachment 21441
> View attachment 21442
> View attachment 21439
> View attachment 21440
> View attachment 21444
> View attachment 21443


Unfortunately, as an English chap of a certain age, I have negative associations with brightly coloured solid jackets - Butlin's, Maplin's et al.

However, permit me to mitigate this negative comment with a brightly positive observation - you possess an attribute that not all of our members are fortunate enough to have been endowed with: you have the air of a man who could not possibly be attired in anything else but classic menswear.

Other fellows may buy this that and the other but it is God who tailors our faces and He was generous enough to provide you with a visage that accompanies proper attire.


----------



## bernoulli

I am absolutely a fan of brown shoes with a blue or navy suit but these are, in fact, polished oxblood from Loake.



Shaver said:


> Absolutely first rate! There is no finer design for a PS than the Persian pickle.
> 
> To any of our members, and myriad guests, who doubt the excellence of chocolate brown Oxfords over *yuk* black shoes - look upon Bernoulli's work and despair.


----------



## Shaver

bernoulli said:


> I am absolutely a fan of brown shoes with a blue or navy suit but these are, in fact, polished oxblood from Loake.


Goodness me! The resolution of my feeble phone is piss poor.

Oxblood eh? I'm pondering a new pair of shoes - might I impose upon you to reveal the type?


----------



## upr_crust

Last night, my husband and I were entertaining a visitor from Down Under, which ran a little late, and today is overcast and cool in NYC, with chance of midday rain, so a last flourish of the winter wardrobe, hastily put together, is the order of the day.

Suit, braces, and boots - Paul Stuart
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC (now defunct)
Tie - Joseph A Bank
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Marta Ortiz, via Se Vente, Portland, ME


----------



## bernoulli

Shaver, my mental faculties seem to be as poor as the resolution of your phone. Barker, not Loake's. Model is Winsford. https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/barker/winsford_oxfords/burgundy-polished

I have owned them for two years now and they are as polished today as in the day they arrived. For a lazy man who uses insta-shine, perfection. I don't use them as much because I usually favor pointy, witch-like Continental makers, but they are perfect for a business meeting in which a fair amount of walking is involved.

Changing subjects - Upr, I just loved the suit. And only you and RogerP can convincingly wear this kind of boots with a suit. Lovely ensemble. Pair for the course from you of course, but couldn't let this one pass without a nod to your artistry.



Shaver said:


> Goodness me! The resolution of my feeble phone is piss poor.
> 
> Oxblood eh? I'm pondering a new pair of shoes - might I impose upon you to reveal the type?


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Changing subjects - Upr, I just loved the suit. And only you and RogerP can convincingly wear this kind of boots with a suit. Lovely ensemble. Pair for the course from you of course, but couldn't let this one pass without a nod to your artistry.


Thank you, Bernoulli. This suit is brown, two-piece, and a fairly bold plaid - I thought it casual enough to wear today's boots with it. As it is, I am meeting up with a lady friend who is making her first foray to Paul Stuart early this evening, so I needed to stock up on items from the store to maintain my street cred. This includes today's braces, which, as I remember, were a present from you . . .


----------



## Howard

that's a nice tie Crusty.


----------



## Jgarner197

Shaver said:


> Unfortunately, as an English chap of a certain age, I have negative associations with brightly coloured solid jackets - Butlin's, Maplin's et al.
> 
> However, permit me to mitigate this negative comment with a brightly positive observation - you possess an attribute that not all of our members are fortunate enough to have been endowed with: you have the air of a man who could not possibly be attired in anything else but classic menswear.
> 
> Other fellows may buy this that and the other but it is God who tailors our faces and He was generous enough to provide you with a visage that accompanies proper attire.


Thank you very kindly Shaver!! I truly appreciate the compliment sir!

Not sure how I did today but have been dying to try to wear both of these new garments and figured with it being 85 degrees today why not give it a try...

Jacket-Polo RL (blue label 100%linen)
Shirt and PS-BB
Tie and braces- Trafalgar 
Trousers-Brioni 
Shoes-AE


----------



## Shaver

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you very kindly Shaver!! I truly appreciate the compliment sir!
> 
> Not sure how I did today but have been dying to try to wear both of these new garments and figured with it being 85 degrees today why not give it a try...
> 
> Jacket-Polo RL (blue label 100%linen)
> Shirt and PS-BB
> Tie and braces- Trafalgar
> Trousers-Brioni
> Shoes-AE
> View attachment 21511
> View attachment 21512


Those creases are so sharp I have cut myself just by looking at them.


----------



## Jgarner197

Shaver said:


> Those creases are so sharp I have cut myself just by looking at them.


Hahaha, brand new and just got them back from the tailor after the hem! They definitely need to be worn in a little


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you very kindly Shaver!! I truly appreciate the compliment sir!
> 
> Not sure how I did today but have been dying to try to wear both of these new garments and figured with it being 85 degrees today why not give it a try...
> 
> Jacket-Polo RL (blue label 100%linen)
> Shirt and PS-BB
> Tie and braces- Trafalgar
> Trousers-Brioni
> Shoes-AE
> View attachment 21511
> View attachment 21512


Outstanding. Very Apparel Arts and Hollywood Gary Cooper / Cary Grant of the 1930s.

Oh, and that jacket!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Outstanding. Very Apparel Arts and Hollywood Gary Cooper / Cary Grant of the 1930s.
> 
> Oh, and that jacket!


Let me second that motion . . . :beer:


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Outstanding. Very Apparel Arts and Hollywood Gary Cooper / Cary Grant of the 1930s.
> 
> Oh, and that jacket!





upr_crust said:


> Let me second that motion . . . :beer:


Wow, thank you fellas!  I am truly honored to even be halfway remotely referenced in the same sentence as the aforementioned two greats! It was precisely the look I was trying to shoot for and am damn glad to hear I managed to pull it off!


----------



## EclecticSr.

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you very kindly Shaver!! I truly appreciate the compliment sir!
> 
> Not sure how I did today but have been dying to try to wear both of these new garments and figured with it being 85 degrees today why not give it a try...
> 
> Jacket-Polo RL (blue label 100%linen)
> Shirt and PS-BB
> Tie and braces- Trafalgar
> Trousers-Brioni
> Shoes-AE
> View attachment 21511
> View attachment 21512


You did quite well. Fantastic !!!


----------



## Howard

looking very handsome Jgarner.


----------



## upr_crust

After a weekend spent unshaven, and in polo shirts, jeans, and sneakers, it's time to get back to dressing well.

This week in NYC will be a preview of summer temperatures by tomorrow, but for today, it is cool and partly cloudy, hence the hat.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - J Press
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, Are you ready for the brief summer temperatures this week?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, Are you ready for the brief summer temperatures this week?


I will see how warm it will be this week, and adjust my wardrobe accordingly. Certainly, my flannel suits will no longer be worn until the fall.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you very kindly Shaver!! I truly appreciate the compliment sir!
> 
> Not sure how I did today but have been dying to try to wear both of these new garments and figured with it being 85 degrees today why not give it a try...
> 
> Jacket-Polo RL (blue label 100%linen)
> Shirt and PS-BB
> Tie and braces- Trafalgar
> Trousers-Brioni
> Shoes-AE
> View attachment 21511
> View attachment 21512


Love the shoes!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## upr_crust

Sun and warmer temperatures are predicted for today for NYC, and, playing wardrobe roulette, I have taken a suit out of the archives that I've not worn in a year, on the chance that it may actually still fit. You be the judge.

Suit - Joseph A Bank Signature Platinum
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - London-york.com
Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co.
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I will see how warm it will be this week, and adjust my wardrobe accordingly. Certainly, my flannel suits will no longer be worn until the fall.


84 tomorrow and 88 by Thursday, chance of showers and thunderstorms by Friday near 80, then it gets back to normal by next week.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you for the weather report, Howard - I will keep it in mind.

The weather in NYC will be, by the afternoon, full-on summer weather, though sunny and with low humidity. What better excuse to break out today's suit?

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart/Gaziano & Girling


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Perfect "transitional" suit. I love that shade of blue (at least on my screen it's lighter than navy but not "light"). Nuttin' wrong with those kicks either and their color goes great with the suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Perfect "transitional" suit. I love that shade of blue (at least on my screen it's lighter than navy but not "light"). Nuttin' wrong with those kicks either and their color goes great with the suit.


Thanks, FF. The blue is indeed lighter than navy in real life, but is intense enough and dark enough not to evoke the color of an OCBD blue shirt. Chestnut colored shoes work great with a suit like this, which is fortunate, because I have some three pairs of shoes this color - oops.


----------



## Jgarner197

Looking sharp today Upr! That Charvet tie really looks great with the color of that suit!

Sadly the 80 degree temps have left my part of Idaho but at least it sunny 

Suit-Brioni
Shirt-David Donahue
PS-Nordstrom
Tie-Chipp Grenadine
Braces-Trafalgar
Shoes-AE 5th Ave


----------



## Howard

very nice Jgarner.


----------



## ItalianStyle

JGarner, 
An impressive suit color indeed.
And is that a hint of a smile on your face...? :lol:


----------



## Jgarner197

ItalianStyle said:


> JGarner,
> An impressive suit color indeed.
> And is that a hint of a smile on your face...? :lol:


Thank you guys!

In fact it was.  My dog was "violating" his chew doll on the bed and I noticed it about the same time I took the photo, lol!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be summer-like in NYC, with highs today predicted to reach 90F/32C this afternoon. It seemed like a great opportunity to "jump the gun" on summer wardrobe.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Pocket square - Roda
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> The weather continues to be summer-like in NYC, with highs today predicted to reach 90F/32C this afternoon. It seemed like a great opportunity to "jump the gun" on summer wardrobe.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Pocket square - Roda
> Shoes - Carmina
> 
> View attachment 21606
> View attachment 21607
> View attachment 21608
> View attachment 21609


FANTASTIC! I too made the exact same play today. Figured with our temps being nearly 85 that the seersucker and panama hat would be a good call. Sorry for no picture as my boy was sleeping in our room and didn't want to wake him.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather continues to be summer-like in NYC, with highs today predicted to reach 90F/32C this afternoon. It seemed like a great opportunity to "jump the gun" on summer wardrobe.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Pocket square - Roda
> Shoes - Carmina
> 
> View attachment 21606
> View attachment 21607
> View attachment 21608
> View attachment 21609


Overall love it. Hey, where's the laid-out shirt, tie, suit, etc., super close-up shot - don't you know every luxury becomes a necessity? 

I'm not fully there, but I think I'm really liking the shoes with the outfit. In a perfect world (and this just might be the screen / lighting), a degree or two lighter brown might work better, but I'm still on board (which I'm sure is so important to you as nothing could be more important than the approval of a guy in wrinkled chinos and a ten-year-old OCBD ).


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Overall love it. Hey, where's the laid-out shirt, tie, suit, etc., super close-up shot - don't you know every luxury becomes a necessity?
> 
> I'm not fully there, but I think I'm really liking the shoes with the outfit. In a perfect world (and this just might be the screen / lighting), a degree or two lighter brown might work better, but I'm still on board (which I'm sure is so important to you as nothing could be more important than the approval of a guy in wrinkled chinos and a ten-year-old OCBD ).


I was wondering if someone were going to remark upon the lack of shot with everything laid out in close up. I need not wonder any more .

What happened was my husband and I had dinner with a couple of friends last evening, and there was a sudden need for us to dress up. I had chosen what I am wearing today, but hadn't, at the moment of our guests' arrival, photographed it, and then needed, very quickly, to dress, and the night ran long, hence, no close up. This situation will be corrected for tomorrow's posting.

As for the suede shoes, yes, for this particular suit, lighter suede shoes might be better, but I am very fond of today's Carminas, and wanted to wear them. One compromises along the way . . ..


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I was wondering if someone were going to remark upon the lack of shot with everything laid out in close up. I need not wonder any more ....


It's always the loudmouth in the cheap seats that notices and is gauche enough to say something.


----------



## Jgarner197

Managed a pic when I got home before changing. Had a big night of bubbles planned with my 2 year old 

Suit and shirt-JAB
Tie-R Hanauer
Ps and shoes-BB
Braces-Trafalgar LE
Hat-Stetson Norwood


----------



## bernoulli

Challenging myself with a 5-pattern combo.


----------



## Howard

very nice bowtie Crusty.


----------



## Howard

liking the combo and hat look, Jgarner.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> Challenging myself with a 5-pattern combo.
> View attachment 21644
> View attachment 21643
> 
> View attachment 21645


My friend, you have clearly more than met the challenge(s) presented by that five pattern combo. However, being as sartorially conservative as I seem to be, I must tell you, the socks did give me cause for a brief pause (LOL)! You are looking good today.


----------



## upr_crust

This noontime, I am meeting a pair of gentlemen of my acquaintance for lunch, and as this will be a fairly grand lunch, I thought that I should make an effort to look acceptable. I'll let you be the judge of that.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt & tie - Lewin (I would say that the tie is vintage, except that I am the original buyer, but it is old enough such that it is marked "Made in England")
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## eagle2250

^^
My friend, my guess is that you will be the 'best dressed' gentleman at that luncheon. You are looking quite splendid today!


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> This noontime, I am meeting a pair of gentlemen of my acquaintance for lunch, and as this will be a fairly grand lunch, I thought that I should make an effort to look acceptable. I'll let you be the judge of that.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt & tie - Lewin (I would say that the tie is vintage, except that I am the original buyer, but it is old enough such that it is marked "Made in England")
> Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> View attachment 21647
> View attachment 21648
> View attachment 21649
> View attachment 21650
> View attachment 21651


More than acceptable! I second the venerable @eagle2250 and am willing to bet you will be one of if not the best dressed fellows in the entire establishment during that luncheon! Well played, you are looking sharp as a tack!


----------



## DCR

Jgarner197 said:


> Managed a pic when I got home before changing. Had a big night of bubbles planned with my 2 year old
> 
> Suit and shirt-JAB
> Tie-R Hanauer
> Ps and shoes-BB
> Braces-Trafalgar LE
> Hat-Stetson Norwood
> View attachment 21641
> View attachment 21642


Great rig, good for you to have the stugots to wear the hat.


----------



## bernoulli

Thanks for the compliments. I actually quite like this pair but socks are almost invisible. It is a darker gray than it shows in the pic. I usually pair it with grey suits and oxblood shoes but decided to change the shoes to black after selecting the socks. Will have to live with that.



eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you have clearly more than met the challenge(s) presented by that five pattern combo. However, being as sartorially conservative as I seem to be, I must tell you, the socks did give me cause for a brief pause (LOL)! You are looking good today.


----------



## Orsini

Jgarner197 said:


> Managed a pic when I got home before changing. Had a big night of bubbles planned with my 2 year old
> 
> Suit and shirt-JAB
> Tie-R Hanauer
> Ps and shoes-BB
> Braces-Trafalgar LE
> Hat-Stetson Norwood
> View attachment 21641
> View attachment 21642


Well, this is pretty good, I think.


----------



## Catherine.penny

It is really and handsome!:amazing:


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you very much fellas! I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Same kind of temperatures here today in the 80s and I am taking this pure linen suit out on it's maiden voyage... I had it made last year for a "Gatsby" party that sadly ended up being cancelled. I wore it today because after a shorter day at work I had a dinner to attend. Spokane is hosting a traveling Titanic exhibit and has partnered with my favorite hotel to serve a 5 course meal straight from the archives of the galley of the Titanic herself. Considering I halfway had the garment designed to look "vintage" (modeled after a combo of Redford and DiCaprios portrayals) I thought it would be a cool period tie in for the dinner.
> 
> Suit & shirt- JAB Reserve MTM
> Tie-Brioni
> PS-Nordstrom
> Shoes-AE
> View attachment 21658
> 
> View attachment 21659
> View attachment 21660


The weather has returned to spring temperatures, rather than summer, here in NYC, making the prospect of dragging my three piece white linen suit out of the closet less of a possibility, but this posting makes that idea much more tempting - you look great - congratulation and wear the suit in good health!


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, you're not wearing your hat today?


----------



## Shaver

Catherine.penny said:


> I think you must be perfect if you match a pair of glasses!


Madam would you mind buggering off?


----------



## Orsini

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you very much fellas! I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Same kind of temperatures here today in the 80s and I am taking this pure linen suit out on it's maiden voyage... I had it made last year for a "Gatsby" party that sadly ended up being cancelled. I wore it today because after a shorter day at work I had a dinner to attend. Spokane is hosting a traveling Titanic exhibit and has partnered with my favorite hotel to serve a 5 course meal straight from the archives of the galley of the Titanic herself. Considering I halfway had the garment designed to look "vintage" (modeled after a combo of Redford and DiCaprios portrayals) I thought it would be a cool period tie in for the dinner.
> 
> Suit & shirt- JAB Reserve MTM
> Tie-Brioni
> PS-Nordstrom
> Shoes-AE
> View attachment 21658
> 
> View attachment 21659
> View attachment 21660


Wow!


----------



## Jgarner197

A tad cooler today...

Jacket-Brioni
Shirt and braces-JAB
Tie-Robert Talbott
PS-Nordstrom 
Trousers-Canali
Shoes-AE


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Madam would you mind buggering off?


Knowing that you resent the use of the "like " button, let me simply say: :beer:.

Moderators - remove the source of spam, please.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> ...
> View attachment 21666


Horribly dating myself (and embarrassingly revealing music I used to listen to), your trouser crease brought to mind Bryan Adam's song "Cuts Like a Knife," as I don't think I've ever seen a sharper one and, in my 40+ years of wearing dress trousers, don't think I've ever achieved as crisp and nice a looking one.



upr_crust said:


> Knowing that you resent the use of the "like " button, let me simply say: :beer:.
> ....


I, too, am never sure how to show my appreciation for Shaver's smart and witty contributions knowing his dislike of the like button (there's a joke in there somewhere). I have used it anyway since, knowing that I'm only one stupid comment away (which means, for me, one comment away) from incurring his wrath, I figure the like button is as good a way to die as any.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Horribly dating myself (and embarrassingly revealing music I used to listen to), your trouser crease brought to mind Bryan Adam's song "Cuts Like a Knife," as I don't think I've ever seen a sharper one and, in my 40+ years of wearing dress trousers, don't think I've ever achieved as crisp and nice a looking one.


Why thank you sir! I appreciate the kind words. After years of wearing my trousers too long with too much break this forum(yourself especially) has enlightened me. My eyes have been opened and I now prefer a very slight to no break and what a difference I feel like it has made. It really creates a better line and overall silhouette that appears much more polished than the pooling mess I used to wear so often.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Why thank you sir! I appreciate the kind words. After years of wearing my trousers too long with too much break this forum(yourself especially) has enlightened me. My eyes have been opened and I now prefer a very slight to no break and what a difference I feel like it has made. It really creates a better line and overall silhouette that appears much more polished than the pooling mess I used to wear so often.


Glad I helped a bit, but I have to admit that I learned the exact same way you did as, before AAAC, I wore my trousers too long - always afraid (since I was a tall kid) of wearing "flood" pants.

It is the "little" details that can make such a big difference. I used to think it was a waste of money to shorten my casual chinos 1", but now I do it regularly as - at least to me - they look so much better.


----------



## Howard

very nice Jgarner.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cooled a bit from last week's preview of summer, and digging through the archives, I found today's suit, which I discovered that I've not worn in at least the last 15 months. Though I try to wear this suit for special occasions, its first outing in 15 months, I believe, counts as a special occasion.

Suit and pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Burberry
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> The weather has cooled a bit from last week's preview of summer, and digging through the archives, I found today's suit, which I discovered that I've not worn in at least the last 15 months. Though I try to wear this suit for special occasions, its first outing in 15 months, I believe, counts as a special occasion.
> 
> Suit and pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Burberry
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> View attachment 21685
> View attachment 21686
> View attachment 21687
> View attachment 21688
> View attachment 21689


I love that waistcoat! A great look overall as usual sir.


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> very nice Jgarner.


Thank you very much Howard.

Cooled way down here and is raining today. Figured a more buttoned up approach would be prudent. Not pictured is my JAB Polo Coat.

Suit- E. Zegna
Shirt-BB
Tie-Robert Talbott Carmel
PS-Nordstrom 
Braces-BB Golden Fleece
Shoe-AE 5th Ave


----------



## upr_crust

There are days when one just doesn't feel like wearing a white shirt. This is one of those days.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Upr_crust, my friend, you look absolutely splendid, as always, but I must tell you, I love those kicks, The contrast between the grained and the smooth leather makes for a memorably handsome visual!


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, is that a color pink shirt I'm seeing?


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Upr_crust, my friend, you look absolutely splendid, as always, but I must tell you, I love those kicks, The contrast between the grained and the smooth leather makes for a memorably handsome visual!


Thank you, Eagle. Those shoes are an example of why it pays to visit a brick and mortar store, rather than a web site. The shoes were not shown on Paul Stuart's website at all when they went on sale, and they were the cheapest dress shoes on sale at the time. It was rather a no-brainer to buy them.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, is that a color pink shirt I'm seeing?


Yes, those are vivid pink stripes against a white background - more vivid in real life than in the photos.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and sticking with the theme of striped shirts for the week.

Suit - Joseph, by Joseph A Bank
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop (long since defunct)
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Midweek, and sticking with the theme of striped shirts for the week....


Enjoying "striped shirt" week. As you've taught me, there can only be one star in any outfit and you are showing that you practice what you preach by letting these star shirts have all the spotlight. Love 'em both - yesterday's really popped well.


----------



## upr_crust

I am off to hear a presentation at the Frick Collection this evening - a proposal for the expansion of the museum in a tight urban situation. I thought that I should look properly museological (or at least like an ancient relic).

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Polo Ralph Lauren
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Saks Fifth Avenue (some 30+ years ago)
Pocket square - Faux-rioni (a gift from a good friend who lives in Shanghai much of the year)
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Howard

enjoy the presentation Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> enjoy the presentation Crusty.


I did, thank you, Howard.

From the "better late than never posted" school of thought, due to technical problems beyond my control . . .

I was trying for an entire week of striped shirts, but stripes and this suit didn't seem to play nicely together, so I instead opted for a white shirt and a tie too long lying fallow on my tie rack.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking at today's pictorial offering,
I find myself most struck by the full length picture of you wearing the shades, upr_crust. They add a touch of mystery to the photo, as I hear you (in my minds ear) saying, "the names crust...upr_crust!" Well done, my friend...you never fail to thrill. 

Might you share details about the glasses? They appear to be Tortoise shell frames.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Looking at today's pictorial offering,
> I find myself most struck by the full length picture of you wearing the shades, upr_crust. They add a touch of mystery to the photo, as I hear you (in my minds ear) saying, "the names crust...upr_crust!" Well done, my friend...you never fail to thrill.
> 
> Might you share details about the glasses? They appear to be Tortoise shell frames.


The frames are from Warby Parker, model name Downing, I believe, in a tortoiseshell coloration. They're prescription, since I am getting blinder with advancing age.


----------



## Howard

very nice touch with the sunglasses Crusty.


----------



## numbercrunch

upr_crust said:


> I believe that there are two reasons why the use of bow ties faded from common use.
> 
> First would be the association of bow ties with rather fusty older men, an association most likely made during the '60s and '70s, which carried over into later years.
> 
> The second, and I believe more powerful reason, is that, with the disuse of bow ties from earlier eras, men forgot how to tie them, and for many men (including myself, before I learned to tie a bow tie) they have a major mental block as to how to do it. Being able to tie a bow tie is considered by many to be a very esoteric skill, possibly one step short of witchcraft. It took a very simple and well-explained Youtube video from a Southern haberdasher to teach me how to tie a bow tie.
> 
> The other thing that can make bow ties seem "geek wear" is if the wearer does not adjust the length of the tie such that the ends of the bow lie within the wearer's jaw line. There are fewer more ungainly sights than a man wearing a bow tie that is tied too wide for his face - associations with Orville Redenbacher and Bozo the Clown come immediately to mind.


Well the alignment with the jaw line is a first for me, and it makes a lot of sense now that you mentioned it. Thank you! I don't wear bow ties often, and my melon is generously ample so the risk of a silk propeller out distancing me is unlikely - but I'm glad to know the outer limits!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice touch with the sunglasses Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



numbercrunch said:


> Well the alignment with the jaw line is a first for me, and it makes a lot of sense now that you mentioned it. Thank you! I don't wear bow ties often, and my melon is generously ample so the risk of a silk propeller out distancing me is unlikely - but I'm glad to know the outer limits!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to be of service!

The weather in NYC is grey and cool this morning, so I am getting one more wearing out of an unlined flannel suit today. Having spent the weekend unshaven and in jeans, it's good to get back to suits again.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Joseph A Bank
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC


----------



## Howard

Is it better to wear suspenders or belts, Crusty?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Is it better to wear suspenders or belts, Crusty?


Belts and suspenders both have their advantages and disadvantages. Some of my suits are not made to be worn with a belt - only suspenders, and others have belt loops, and no suspender buttons. If one's waistband is loose, suspenders are more comfortable; if one's waistband is tight, one can disguise it to a degree by wearing a belt, rather than suspenders.

Dressing for today was a multiple dilemma - cool and damp in the morning, with hot humid weather by the afternoon, and threats of thunderstorms for the evening commute, along with a members' reception at the Met Museum for "Fashion and the Catholic Imagination". I've opted for comfort, and have only paid lip service to the concept of "business dress" for the reception.

Sports jacket - Samuelsohn for Saks Fifth Avenue
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Pocket square - Ashear
Khakis - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Brooks Brothers































**NOTE** - There is no close-up detail shot of what I'm wearing today - a memory lapse on my part last night - do forgive me, FadingFast.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Belts and suspenders both have their advantages and disadvantages. Some of my suits are not made to be worn with a belt - only suspenders, and others have belt loops, and no suspender buttons. If one's waistband is loose, suspenders are more comfortable; if one's waistband is tight, one can disguise it to a degree by wearing a belt, rather than suspenders.
> 
> Dressing for today was a multiple dilemma - cool and damp in the morning, with hot humid weather by the afternoon, and threats of thunderstorms for the evening commute, along with a members' reception at the Met Museum for "Fashion and the Catholic Imagination". I've opted for comfort, and have only paid lip service to the concept of "business dress" for the reception.
> 
> Sports jacket - Samuelsohn for Saks Fifth Avenue
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Khakis - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Brooks Brothers
> 
> View attachment 21808
> View attachment 21809
> View attachment 21810
> View attachment 21811
> 
> 
> **NOTE** - There is no close-up detail shot of what I'm wearing today - a memory lapse on my part last night - do forgive me, FadingFast.


I was wondering when this jacket might make an appearance! I believe it's one of my favorite sport coats of yours. You look great today sir.


----------



## Howard

very nice looking, Crusty.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...
> **NOTE** - There is no close-up detail shot of what I'm wearing today - a memory lapse on my part last night - do forgive me, FadingFast.


As always, you are a gentleman. My father's comment, if he was you, would have been - if you don't like it, you can always get your money back. Which was his subtle way [] of telling me, if I wasn't paying for something, to not complain about it. Which, as a kid, applied to just about everything - hence, the reductio of his absurdum was "never complain." And that basically sums up the rule I abided growing up to survive in my house.

Anywho, as a change, I enjoy the chinos with your outfit as they bring a comfortable casualness but still well-dressed-look to your rig. Have fun tonight, I've read mixed but overall positive reviews of the exhibit. Depending on your thoughts on it, I might or might not go when they let the unwashed masses in during the day.


----------



## Jimbo2

Sir Crust, I'm more interested in your evening's activity: "Fashion and the Catholic Imagination." Please give us a report tomorrow.


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> I was wondering when this jacket might make an appearance! I believe it's one of my favorite sport coats of yours. You look great today sir.


Thank you, Jgarner. I've been waiting for the weather to be warm enough to have the excuse to wear this jacket (and others, now that I have a number of lightweight sports jackets).



Fading Fast said:


> As always, you are a gentleman. My father's comment, if he was you, would have been - if you don't like it, you can always get your money back. Which was his subtle way [] of telling me, if I wasn't paying for something, to not complain about it. Which, as a kid, applied to just about everything - hence, the reductio of his absurdum was "never complain." And that basically sums up the rule I abided growing up to survive in my house.
> 
> Anywho, as a change, I enjoy the chinos with your outfit as they bring a comfortable casualness but still well-dressed-look to your rig. Have fun tonight, I've read mixed but overall positive reviews of the exhibit. Depending on your thoughts on it, I might or might not go when they let the unwashed masses in during the day.





Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust, I'm more interested in your evening's activity: "Fashion and the Catholic Imagination." Please give us a report tomorrow.


Gentlemen, I will scope out the exhibit, and report on what I see.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Belts and suspenders both have their advantages and disadvantages. Some of my suits are not made to be worn with a belt - only suspenders, and others have belt loops, and no suspender buttons. If one's waistband is loose, suspenders are more comfortable; if one's waistband is tight, one can disguise it to a degree by wearing a belt, rather than suspenders.
> 
> Dressing for today was a multiple dilemma - cool and damp in the morning, with hot humid weather by the afternoon, and threats of thunderstorms for the evening commute, along with a members' reception at the Met Museum for "Fashion and the Catholic Imagination". I've opted for comfort, and have only paid lip service to the concept of "business dress" for the reception.
> 
> Sports jacket - Samuelsohn for Saks Fifth Avenue
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Khakis - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Brooks Brothers
> 
> View attachment 21808
> View attachment 21809
> View attachment 21810
> View attachment 21811
> 
> 
> **NOTE** - There is no close-up detail shot of what I'm wearing today - a memory lapse on my part last night - do forgive me, FadingFast.


upr_crust
The sport coat is outstanding and the remainder of the outfit provides an excellent supporting cast!


----------



## Orsini

upr_crust said:


> Belts and suspenders both have their advantages and disadvantages. Some of my suits are not made to be worn with a belt - only suspenders, and others have belt loops, and no suspender buttons. If one's waistband is loose, suspenders are more comfortable; if one's waistband is tight, one can disguise it to a degree by wearing a belt, rather than suspenders.
> 
> Dressing for today was a multiple dilemma - cool and damp in the morning, with hot humid weather by the afternoon, and threats of thunderstorms for the evening commute, along with a members' reception at the Met Museum for "Fashion and the Catholic Imagination". I've opted for comfort, and have only paid lip service to the concept of "business dress" for the reception.
> 
> Sports jacket - Samuelsohn for Saks Fifth Avenue
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Khakis - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Brooks Brothers
> 
> View attachment 21808
> View attachment 21809
> View attachment 21810
> View attachment 21811
> 
> 
> **NOTE** - There is no close-up detail shot of what I'm wearing today - a memory lapse on my part last night - do forgive me, FadingFast.


Wow! This is particularly good, Mr. Crust.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, gentlemen, for your kind compliments.

A overcast and much cooler day than yesterday in NYC, and with the threat of some rain, though not the high winds, then steady rain of yesterday evening.

As for last night's activities, I did attend the members' reception for "Fashion and the Catholic Imagination" last night, which was very well-attended, despite the inclement weather, and for which the Metropolitan Museum was well-prepared, serving refreshments in the Temple of Dendur gallery, rather than the Petrie Court, in order to handle the larger than normal crowds. As for the exhibition itself, pride of place is given to the fevered dreams of couturiers, with gowns invading many of the first-level galleries, whereas the loans of pontifical regalia have been relegated to the basement galleries of the Costume Institute. I am sure that the exhibition will attract large crowds over the next several months, which, overall, I believe is the Met's intention.

Now, for my own non-pontifical attire:

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen, for your kind compliments.
> 
> A overcast and much cooler day than yesterday in NYC, and with the threat of some rain, though not the high winds, then steady rain of yesterday evening.
> 
> As for last night's activities, I did attend the members' reception for "Fashion and the Catholic Imagination" last night, which was very well-attended, despite the inclement weather, and for which the Metropolitan Museum was well-prepared, serving refreshments in the Temple of Dendur gallery, rather than the Petrie Court, in order to handle the larger than normal crowds. As for the exhibition itself, pride of place is given to the fevered dreams of couturiers, with gowns invading many of the first-level galleries, whereas the loans of pontifical regalia have been relegated to the basement galleries of the Costume Institute. I am sure that the exhibition will attract large crowds over the next several months, which, overall, I believe is the Met's intention.
> 
> Now, for my own non-pontifical attire:
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> 
> View attachment 21830
> View attachment 21831
> View attachment 21832
> View attachment 21833
> View attachment 21834


Love those Charvet ties! Looking excellent as usual today.


----------



## Jgarner197

Received two new MTM shirts earlier than expected and thought I'd give one a whirl today. I was struggling with tie selection and stumbled across this one buried in my closet and it seemed to work in my eyes so why not... I'm trying my hands at pattern mixing today. Hopefully I did ok as this shirt as much as I really like it has had me struggling a little to pair it.

Suit-Canali
Shirt-Individualized Shirts
Tie-Brioni
PS-Nordstrom
Braces-Trafalgar
Shoes-AE


----------



## eagle2250

^^Strikingly handsome rig, for sure!


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Strikingly handsome rig, for sure!


Thank you Eagle!!


----------



## Howard

quite a nice shirt, Garner.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Received two new MTM shirts earlier than expected and thought I'd give one a whirl today. I was struggling with tie selection and stumbled across this one buried in my closet and it seemed to work in my eyes so why not... I'm trying my hands at pattern mixing today. Hopefully I did ok as this shirt as much as I really like it has had me struggling a little to pair it.
> 
> Suit-Canali
> Shirt-Individualized Shirts
> Tie-Brioni
> PS-Nordstrom
> Braces-Trafalgar
> Shoes-AE
> View attachment 21844
> View attachment 21845
> View attachment 21846


The tie, IMHO, is a home run in that its bold, somewhat paisley, pattern harmonizes really well with the shirt's bold stripes (and the colors of both work together perfectly) - well done bringing two strong patterns nicely into one outfit.

However (darn it, why is there always a "however"), I'm less a fan of the two stripes - suit and shirt - together. While the scales are different, they still fight each other to my eye.


----------



## upr_crust

It's Thursday, and rainy and cool here in NYC, a perfect day to squeeze out another wearing of something from the fall/winter wardrobe, before it makes its way to the alterations tailor (I think that the trousers should be tapered a bit) and the dry cleaner.

Suit - Brooks Brothers, MTM
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is overcast and cool today, so I am sneaking in yet another wearing of today's suit (soon to go into dry cleaner hibernation), and have combined it with something new - a bow tie from the Armoury/Drake's/Drop 93 warehouse sale a couple of weeks ago.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Drake's
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Septieme Largeur


----------



## momsdoc

Nothing lifts my spirits on a dreary day like today, than a nice Spring outfit. Pinks and blues make every day sunny.

Sports Coat: RL
Oxford Shirt: LE
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
Fresco Trousers: Dapper Classics by Hertling
Navy Bridle Belt: Equus
PS: L&T house brand
Navy Adelaides: Meermin


----------



## eagle2250

^^momsdoc, it's good to see you back in the proverbial saddle. Missed your postings! You are looking downright spiffy this AM.

Have a great day!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^momsdoc, it's good to see you back in the proverbial saddle. Missed your postings! You are looking downright spiffy this AM.
> 
> Have a great day!


Ditto to all ⇧ - great to see you posting your incredible outfits again.


----------



## FLMike

momsdoc said:


> Nothing lifts my spirits on a dreary day like today, than a nice Spring outfit. Pinks and blues make every day sunny.
> 
> Sports Coat: RL
> Oxford Shirt: LE
> Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
> Fresco Trousers: Dapper Classics by Hertling
> Navy Bridle Belt: Equus
> PS: L&T house brand
> Navy Adelaides: Meermin


Very sharp, MD. If you don't mind me asking, are those the Classic or Slim Fit trousers by Dapper Classics?


----------



## Howard

nice color socks Crusty.


----------



## momsdoc

FLMike said:


> Very sharp, MD. If you don't mind me asking, are those the Classic or Slim Fit trousers by Dapper Classics?


The classic fit. What a shame Hertlng is gone. I wanted some
more Frescos and don't know where to turn now.


----------



## bernoulli

Coolest background for a selfie - Colca in Shanghai. Maiden voyage for a 4x2 DB jacket.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Rolling out in 5 min on a long overdue leave. 7000 miles to go and this is my traveling ensemble?

Shirt BB
Blazer MTM Bahrain
Tie Holland And Holland
Pocket handkerchief Holland and Holland
Waistcoat J Crew
Trousers BB
Socks BB
Loafers B.B.
Guitar 86 Fender SQ

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Shaver

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> View attachment 21908
> Rolling out in 5 min on a long overdue leave. 7000 miles to go and this is my traveling ensemble?
> 
> Shirt BB
> Blazer MTM Bahrain
> Tie Holland And Holland
> Pocket handkerchief Holland and Holland
> Waistcoat J Crew
> Trousers BB
> Socks BB
> Loafers B.B.
> Guitar 86 Fender SQ
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Magnificent.

Any chance you could link an example of your riffing?


----------



## Shaver

bernoulli said:


> Coolest background for a selfie - Colca in Shanghai. Maiden voyage for a 4x2 DB jacket.
> 
> View attachment 21887
> View attachment 21888


Lovely, quite lovely.

Also, much better work with the pocket square my friend.


----------



## upr_crust

The beginning of a busy week, leading up to the Memorial Day weekend in the US. After a damp weekend, the sun has returned to NYC.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## momsdoc

Finally, a nice Spring day.

Sports Coat: JAB
Oxford Shirt: JAB
Tie: BB
Linen Trousers: BB
Belt: Meermin
PS: BB
Monks: Meermin


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Momsdoc, let it be known that you are this day's cutting edge....sharp, very sharp!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Momsdoc, let it be known that you are this day's cutting edge....sharp, very sharp!


Yes ⇧ monks - awesome / OCBD collar roll - fantastic / linen pants - wonderful texture


----------



## Jgarner197

momsdoc said:


> Finally, a nice Spring day.
> 
> Sports Coat: JAB
> Oxford Shirt: JAB
> Tie: BB
> Linen Trousers: BB
> Belt: Meermin
> PS: BB
> Monks: Meermin
> 
> View attachment 21938
> 
> 
> View attachment 21939
> 
> 
> View attachment 21940


+2 on that fantastic collar roll!! Very sharp sir


----------



## upr_crust

A cool day, with threat of rain later today here in NYC - a perfect opportunity to get another wearing out of a flannel suit before it needs to go into hibernation. Today's attire was also thrown together very late last night, after an early evening museum reception (the Frick) and a long stroll to dinner, and a long chatty dinner in the East 80's (Nicola).

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, tie & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> A cool day, with threat of rain later today here in NYC - a perfect opportunity to get another wearing out of a flannel suit before it needs to go into hibernation. Today's attire was also thrown together very late last night, after an early evening museum reception (the Frick) and a long stroll to dinner, and a long chatty dinner in the East 80's (Nicola).
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt, tie & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 21958
> View attachment 21959
> View attachment 21960
> View attachment 21961
> View attachment 21962


Perfect tie for that suit. Nicola - it's been years, but they do traditional Northern Italian very well.


----------



## momsdoc

It's a bit overcast. Hope it doesn't rain.

Poplin Suit: Peter Christian
Shirt: Paul Fredrick
Tie: BB
Belt: AE
CL: Charles Tyrwhitt 
PS: L&T house brand
Spectators: Meermin


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> It's a bit overcast. Hope it doesn't rain.
> 
> Poplin Suit: Peter Christian
> Shirt: Paul Fredrick
> Tie: BB
> Belt: AE
> CL: Charles Tyrwhitt
> PS: L&T house brand
> Spectators: Meermin
> 
> View attachment 21963
> 
> 
> View attachment 21965
> 
> 
> View attachment 21964
> 
> 
> View attachment 21967
> 
> 
> View attachment 21966


Love the poplin suit and love the spectators.


----------



## momsdoc

upr_crust said:


> A cool day, with threat of rain later today here in NYC - a perfect opportunity to get another wearing out of a flannel suit before it needs to go into hibernation. Today's attire was also thrown together very late last night, after an early evening museum reception (the Frick) and a long stroll to dinner, and a long chatty dinner in the East 80's (Nicola).
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt, tie & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 21958
> View attachment 21959
> View attachment 21960
> View attachment 21961
> View attachment 21962


That's a magnificent suit, and tie. The shoes are outstanding. It looks like we went in opposite directions today with regards to the weather.


----------



## Howard

You both look quite handsome Momsdoc and Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Momsdoc, I hope that were not too cool in your summer suit yesterday - by the evening commute, it was cool and breezy enough in lower Manhattan for me to be glad of yesterday's flannel.

Thank you, Howard.

A week of museum openings - tonight's at the Modern. Prior to the party, I am picking up my latest suit (or my newest folly, depending on how it looks), a three-piece tan linen suit from Joseph Abboud. It will be featured in these pages soon enough.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt & tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Edward Green


----------



## momsdoc

Finally, a real Spring day. The sun is shining, temps will be in the high 70's, the birds are singing. I couldn't be happier. My clothing choices express my mood, cheerful, happy, playful, and carefree.

Oxford Cloth Sports Coat: BB
Tattersall Shirt: Orvis
Grenadine Tie: Chipps
Nantucket Reds: BB
Belt: BB
Socks: unknown
Spectators: J&M


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> Finally, a real Spring day. The sun is shining, temps will be in the high 70's, the birds are singing. I couldn't be happier. My clothing choices express my mood, cheerful, happy, playful, and carefree.
> 
> Oxford Cloth Sports Coat: BB
> Tattersall Shirt: Orvis
> Grenadine Tie: Chipps
> Nantucket Reds: BB
> Belt: BB
> Socks: unknown
> Spectators: J&M
> 
> View attachment 21979
> 
> 
> View attachment 21980
> 
> 
> View attachment 21981
> 
> 
> View attachment 21982


Very summery pop to it all - as you note, a lift-your-spirits outfit. (And a shoutout to the spectators-and-socks combo - Kapow!)

I like the look of the Oxford Cloth sport coat - how does it feel and move, do you like it?



upr_crust said:


> ...Prior to the party, I am picking up my latest suit (or my newest folly, depending on how it looks), a three-piece tan linen suit from Joseph Abboud. It will be featured in these pages soon enough....


Love the idea of a three-piece tan linen suit, but am, um, er, eh, skeptical of JAB. The said, I am reminded of what the great philosopher James Tobias Kirk said to Engineer Scott in "Star Trek III:"

_Come, come, Mr. Scott. Young minds, fresh ideas. Be tolerant._​


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Very summery pop to it all - as you note, a lift-your-spirits outfit. (And a shoutout to the spectators-and-socks combo - Kapow!)
> 
> I like the look of the Oxford Cloth sport coat - how does it feel and move, do you like it?
> 
> Love the idea of a three-piece tan linen suit, but am, um, er, eh, skeptical of JAB. The said, I am reminded of what the great philosopher James Tobias Kirk said to Engineer Scott in "Star Trek III:"
> 
> _Come, come, Mr. Scott. Young minds, fresh ideas. Be tolerant._​


FF, you've had a small brain fade here - Joseph A Bank and Joseph Abboud are two different critters. Abboud, if you remember, was the maker of the taupe windowpane three-piece suit I bought last winter, with the double-breasted waistcoat, which found some amount of favor around here. (The tan linen suit comes with a single-breasted one.) We shall see if I observed this suit through rose-tinted glasses, or whether it will stand up to critical review.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> FF, you've had a small brain fade here - Joseph A Bank and Joseph Abboud are two different critters. Abboud, if you remember, was the maker of the taupe windowpane three-piece suit I bought last winter, with the double-breasted waistcoat, which found some amount of favor around here. (The tan linen suit comes with a single-breasted one.) We shall see if I observed this suit through rose-tinted glasses, or whether it will stand up to critical review.


I did have a big fugue moment - and I can't afford to let my small brain enervate with age as I don't have that much to begin with.

Now, though, I'm full-on excited to see the new suit. Abboud, despite some questionable moves of late (Mens Warehouse?), has real skills, so this should be fun to see. Is it MTM or RTW?

And, heck, I got to use a Star Trek quote and nothing says cool more than a 53 year old man quoting an overweight, toupee-wearing actor reciting science-fiction lines.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> FF, you've had a small brain fade here - Joseph A Bank and Joseph Abboud are two different critters. Abboud, if you remember, was the maker of the taupe windowpane three-piece suit I bought last winter, with the double-breasted waistcoat, which found some amount of favor around here. (The tan linen suit comes with a single-breasted one.) We shall see if I observed this suit through rose-tinted glasses, or whether it will stand up to critical review.


The MTM JAB Reserve line is actually made by Joseph Abboud and is constructed at their plant here in the US. It is only the MTM Reserve line that is made here by JA and not their RTW garments in the same line. I have compared both MTM catalogues at MW and JAB and both are identical and offer the same cuts and features/treatments. I am sure that going through Abboud direct will have more options and fabric choices though.

I called the plant with some questions when I had my three piece linen suit made by JAB. I was able to confirm they are in fact made in the USA and by Joseph Abboud.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I did have a big fugue moment - and I can't afford to let my small brain enervate with age as I don't have that much to begin with.
> 
> Now, though, I'm full-on excited to see the new suit. Abboud, despite some questionable moves of late (Mens Warehouse?), has real skills, so this should be fun to see. Is it MTM or RTW?
> 
> And, heck, I got to use a Star Trek quote and nothing says cool more than a 53 year old man quoting an overweight, toupee-wearing actor reciting science-fiction lines.





Jgarner197 said:


> The MTM JAB Reserve line is actually made by Joseph Abboud and is constructed at their plant here in the US. It is only the MTM Reserve line that is made here by JA and not their RTW garments in the same line. I have compared both MTM catalogues at MW and JAB and both are identical and offer the same cuts and features/treatments. I am sure that going through Abboud direct will have more options and fabric choices though.
> 
> I called the plant with some questions when I had my three piece linen suit made by JAB. I was able to confirm they are in fact made in the USA and by Joseph Abboud.


I believe that, from the price point of the clothes in the Joseph Abboud store on Madison Avenue, that all of the goods there (at least the tailored clothes) are made in JA's factory in Massachusetts (Mr. Abboud and I are apparently both from the Bay State - s small sense of pride in the land of one's ancestors). As it is, because the store did not have in stock a jacket in my size, they waived the MTM fee for the creation of the jacket, and customized it with peak lapels, instead of notch lapels as it had been made RTW.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> I believe that, from the price point of the clothes in the Joseph Abboud store on Madison Avenue, that all of the goods there (at least the tailored clothes) are made in JA's factory in Massachusetts (Mr. Abboud and I are apparently both from the Bay State - s small sense of pride in the land of one's ancestors). As it is, because the store did not have in stock a jacket in my size, they waived the MTM fee for the creation of the jacket, and customized it with peak lapels, instead of notch lapels as it had been made RTW.


That is fantastic that they waived that for you! I really like the peak lapels that Abboud does (perfect width). I have them on two of my Joseph Abboud made JAB Reserve MTM jackets. My linen one and on my white dinner jacket.


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> That is fantastic that they waived that for you! I really like the peak lapels that Abboud does (perfect width). I have them on two of my Joseph Abboud made JAB Reserve MTM jackets. My linen one and on my white dinner jacket.


For size, they put me into a jacket with peak lapels, and it did look better on me than the notch - we shall see this evening whether the whole thing works together.


----------



## Howard

nice shoes Momsdoc.


----------



## Howard

enjoy the museum Crusty.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> For size, they put me into a jacket with peak lapels, and it did look better on me than the notch - we shall see this evening whether the whole thing works together.


I very much look forward to seeing the outcome and finished product my friend. Congrats!


----------



## momsdoc

A more traditional outfit today. Though I do find some whimsy in it. The tie is supposed to be a pointer flushing out a pheasant and pointing. To me it looks instead to be a dog squatting and pooping. Tie bar needs to revamp their embroidery.

The shoes are from some reptilian creature. They were purchased over 20 years ago, and I can't recall what type of hide they are made from. If anyone can identify them I would appreciate it.

Basketweave Sports Coat: TM Lewis
Oxford Shirt: LLB
Tie: The Tie Bar
Belt: AE Manitee
Fresco Trousers: Dapper Classics by Hertling (sniff, sniff, sob)
Shoes: Mezlan


----------



## upr_crust

Momsdoc, when I've seen shoes made of the skins such as yours, they are usually labeled "teju lizard".

Beautiful, warm and sunny here in NYC today - a good day for seersucker. Included in today's posting is a preview of what I'll be wearing next Wednesday, my latest indulgence, three pieces in tan linen herringbone.

Suit, shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - To Boot New York, via Saks






































Preview shot:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Momsdoc:
Looking quite dapper, as always...wish you hadn't offered that interpretation of the images on the tie, for as I contemplate said tie after reading your description, that is all I can see. :crazy: As for the material your shoes might be made of, it appears to be lizard hide. Perhaps Teju Lizard(?). :icon_scratch:

PS: Oops...upr_crust beat me to it!


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...Preview shot:


The material looks fanfreakin'tastic - you can feel the texture and the small scale of the herringbone brings a nice, subtle kick. On my screen, there's a grey hue to it, but since you said it's tan, I assume it's lighting (maybe) or my screen (probably).

While I love tan linen (for the same reason I love gin martinis and racing-green MGs - classics become that way by doing something really, really right), if it did have a grey hue that would be cool in a modestly different but still coloring-within-the-lines way.

I'm liking the peak lapels (something done regularly in linen suits, in their heyday, in the '30s and '40s) as they are not exaggerated but well scaled. Can't wait to see it on - nice purchase, thank you for the preview.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> The material looks fanfreakin'tastic - you can feel the texture and the small scale of the herringbone brings a nice, subtle kick. On my screen, there's a grey hue to it, but since you said it's tan, I assume it's lighting (maybe) or my screen (probably).
> 
> While I love tan linen (for the same reason I love gin martinis and racing-green MGs - classics become that way by doing something really, really right), if it did have a grey hue that would be cool in a modestly different but still coloring-within-the-lines way.
> 
> I'm liking the peak lapels (something done regularly in linen suits, in their heyday, in the '30s and '40s) as they are not exaggerated but well scaled. Can't wait to see it on - nice purchase, thank you for the preview.


The grey hue you see may be both my photo and your monitor - color was not great in the photos of the suit.

I am happy with the peak lapels, and the trousers came out well (and I had them cuffed, which helps with drape). The waistcoat has a long front, and is quite tightly fitted - we shall see if I will need to have it let out more after its maiden voyage - but it does look good on me as is. Now I have the most pleasant problem of figuring out proper accessorization - endless hours of fun between now and next Wednesday.

As a surprise bonus, because the jacket had to be custom made for me, my name is on one of the labels by the interior breast pockets - not something that I had been expecting.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The grey hue you see may be both my photo and your monitor - color was not great in the photos of the suit.
> 
> I am happy with the peak lapels, and the trousers came out well (and I had them cuffed, which helps with drape). The waistcoat has a long front, and is quite tightly fitted - we shall see if I will need to have it let out more after its maiden voyage - but it does look good on me as is. Now I have the most pleasant problem of figuring out proper accessorization - endless hours of fun between now and next Wednesday.
> 
> As a surprise bonus, because the jacket had to be custom made for me, my name is on one of the labels by the interior breast pockets - not something that I had been expecting.


"I had them cuffed, which helps with drape." Sartorial knowledge at risk of being lost to an anti-cuff generation.

"...my name is on one of the labels by the interior breast pockets - not something that I had been expecting." A fun, nice touch.

I'd offer accessorizing suggestions, but won't for the same reason, had I been around, I would have demurred on offering painting tips to Michelangelo.


----------



## upr_crust

Apropos of the eve of the Memorial Day holiday, something less formal without a tie, a recycle of a look I used for brunch last Sunday, but trading stone khakis for navy linen trousers. I like the contrast of the navy and the red jacket.

Sports jacket - Samuelsohn for Saks Fifth Avenue
Shirt and trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## momsdoc

It's a perfect Spring day.

Linen Sports Coat: LE
Shirt: CT
Silk Knit Tie: The Tie Bar
Fresco Trousers: Dappered Classics by Hertling 
Shoes: Mezlan


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Apropos of the eve of the Memorial Day holiday, something less formal without a tie, a recycle of a look I used for brunch last Sunday, but trading stone khakis for navy linen trousers. I like the contrast of the navy and the red jacket.
> 
> Sports jacket - Samuelsohn for Saks Fifth Avenue
> Shirt and trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart
> View attachment 22010
> View attachment 22011
> View attachment 22012
> View attachment 22013


I doubt you will ever find a more perfect outfit for those incredible shoes.


----------



## Howard

quite the nice touch with the sunglasses, Crusty.


----------



## Chris Anderson

I adore those shoes, upr_crust! I'm trying to decide what my first pair of loafers should be, and those have put blue suede higher on my list...


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I doubt you will ever find a more perfect outfit for those incredible shoes.


Thank you, FF. I've been waiting for the season to arrive to make wearing today's shoes logical - they're very much a summer-y shoe.



Howard said:


> quite the nice touch with the sunglasses, Crusty.


They are prescription sunglasses, so I can actually see clearly while wearing them - a first for me .



Chris Anderson said:


> I adore those shoes, upr_crust! I'm trying to decide what my first pair of loafers should be, and those have put blue suede higher on my list...


Thank you for the compliment, but I would not necessarily recommend these loafers as a first pair of loafers on the basis of lack of seasonal versatility - but they are a lot of fun.


----------



## upr_crust

A most curious thing occurred last night. I received an E-mail from a friend, who had been attempting to explain "bachelor buttons" and Laurence Fellowes to a mutual friend of ours. In Googling images of Laurence Fellowes illustrations, he also came across one of the photos I posted for the Friday Challenge of 2017/01/19 on styleforum, in which the contestants aspired to style themselves after a Laurence Fellowes illustration. Google needs to refine their algorithm a bit, methinks . . .

Back to work after the long Memorial Day weekend, facing a day of clouds and humidity, with escalating temperatures. With that in mind, I've opted for a mohair blend suit, and light, bright colors.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

very nice look Crusty.


----------



## JBierly

upr_crust said:


> A most curious thing occurred last night. I received an E-mail from a friend, who had been attempting to explain "bachelor buttons" and Laurence Fellowes to a mutual friend of ours. In Googling images of Laurence Fellowes illustrations, he also came across one of the photos I posted for the Friday Challenge of 2017/01/19 on styleforum, in which the contestants aspired to style themselves after a Laurence Fellowes illustration. Google needs to refine their algorithm a bit, methinks . . .
> 
> Back to work after the long Memorial Day weekend, facing a day of clouds and humidity, with escalating temperatures. With that in mind, I've opted for a mohair blend suit, and light, bright colors.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Alain Figaret
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 22064
> View attachment 22065
> View attachment 22066
> View attachment 22067
> View attachment 22068


In general, I am not a big fan of dark blue suits with lighter brown shoes. However, for summer wear I find myself often wearing lighter brown shoes - sometimes with darker blue trousers or a suit. Somehow the seasonality makes it work. Well done.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice look Crusty.


Than you, Howard.



JBierly said:


> In general, I am not a big fan of dark blue suits with lighter brown shoes. However, for summer wear I find myself often wearing lighter brown shoes - sometimes with darker blue trousers or a suit. Somehow the seasonality makes it work. Well done.


The suit is a brighter-than-navy blue, which encourages lighter shoes - glad that you approved.

This evening is the Frick Collection's spring garden party, for which the theme was stated to be "festive garden wear". Today is the maiden voyage of both suit and shirt, from Joseph Abboud and Brooks Brothers MTM respectively.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC - now defunct
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Carmina
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## eagle2250

^^(In response to post #770)Looking splendid as always, my friend, and I must tell you again, the chapeau and the shades really add an air of mystery and perhaps even just the right touch of menace to your visage!


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> The suit is a brighter-than-navy blue, which encourages lighter shoes - glad that you approved.


^This is awesome.



upr_crust said:


> View attachment 22075


^This is awesomer.


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> ^This is awesome.
> 
> ^This is awesomer.


This is awesomest - thank you! :beer:


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^(In response to post #770)Looking splendid as always, my friend, and I must tell you again, the chapeau and the shades really add an air of mystery and perhaps even just the right touch of menace to your visage!


Thank you, Eagle. Between the hat and the shades, I have cast myself in my own film noir, and, living in NYC, anything that gives off a vibe of "beware" is protective coloring


----------



## DCR

Outstanding suit Crusty.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr,

That is a home run suit. The color (clearly brown in these pics and not the grey I saw in the "preview" pic), pattern, texture and cut are outstanding (sleeves and trousers might be a bit long, but you probably want to dry clean it a few times to see what shrinkage you get before attempting to shorten). I love that it is a summer suit - classic overall - but just marginally different from most, i.e., not the standard light-tan linen.

The low-key peak lapels look wonderful as does that subtle but wonderful herringbone pattern. Also, I'm a big fan of the side patch pockets as they fit the less-formal overall feel of the suit. Just outstanding - well done - enjoy.

The shoes look wonderful with it - the snuff suede echoes / harmonizes perfectly IMHO in color, texture and amount of dressiness with the suit. The shirt has a wonderful Jazz Age vibe that is also spot on for the outfit. While the tie works, my first choice would have been something a little more summery in color and fabric - a silk and linen, silk and cotton or, maybe, all cotton in a less somber color. And I love the socks.

Also, IMHO, you'll get a lot more wear out of that suit than your beige summer suit as this one won't show dirt as easily and isn't as noticeable so you can probably wear it more often. Again - enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## Orsini

upr_crust said:


> Than you, Howard.
> 
> The suit is a brighter-than-navy blue, which encourages lighter shoes - glad that you approved.
> 
> This evening is the Frick Collection's spring garden party, for which the theme was stated to be "festive garden wear". Today is the maiden voyage of both suit and shirt, from Joseph Abboud and Brooks Brothers MTM respectively.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC - now defunct
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Carmina
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 22075
> View attachment 22076
> View attachment 22077
> View attachment 22078
> View attachment 22079
> View attachment 22080
> View attachment 22081


Very nice. Mr. Crust!

Is the suit linen?


----------



## upr_crust

Orsini said:


> Very nice. Mr. Crust!
> 
> Is the suit linen?


It is indeed linen.


----------



## upr_crust

The morning after the night before - up late for the Frick Garden Party, so today's choices of attire were made quickly, and late last night. Commentary on the party, and photos will be forthcoming.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - Kamakura
Tie - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial


----------



## Howard

I'm digging the sunglasses and the hat Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr,
> 
> That is a home run suit. The color (clearly brown in these pics and not the grey I saw in the "preview" pic), pattern, texture and cut are outstanding (sleeves and trousers might be a bit long, but you probably want to dry clean it a few times to see what shrinkage you get before attempting to shorten). I love that it is a summer suit - classic overall - but just marginally different from most, i.e., not the standard light-tan linen.
> 
> The low-key peak lapels look wonderful as does that subtle but wonderful herringbone pattern. Also, I'm a big fan of the side patch pockets as they fit the less-formal overall feel of the suit. Just outstanding - well done - enjoy.
> 
> The shoes look wonderful with it - the snuff suede echoes / harmonizes perfectly IMHO in color, texture and amount of dressiness with the suit. The shirt has a wonderful Jazz Age vibe that is also spot on for the outfit. While the tie works, my first choice would have been something a little more summery in color and fabric - a silk and linen, silk and cotton or, maybe, all cotton in a less somber color. And I love the socks.
> 
> Also, IMHO, you'll get a lot more wear out of that suit than your beige summer suit as this one won't show dirt as easily and isn't as noticeable so you can probably wear it more often. Again - enjoy and wear it in good health.


Thank you, FF. I have to agree with you on all points, including the color of yesterday's tie. As it was, I had initially wanted to wear a lighter green silk jacquard tie with the suit, but I couldn't coordinate a pocket square with it, and it was a bit much, pattern-wise, with yesterday's shirt. With another shirt on another day, I will give it a go with yesterday's suit.

As it was, the tie color didn't stop the photographers at the party from taking my picture - images of me and the others in our party from last night have shown up on two different websites, and my husband and I were stopped by an elderly gentleman late in the party who had remembered and admired what we had worn two years ago (yellow double-breasted waistcoats get remembered, it seems). We seem to have made something of a visual dent in the memories of the other partygoers.


----------



## Orsini

upr_crust said:


> Than you, Howard.
> 
> The suit is a brighter-than-navy blue, which encourages lighter shoes - glad that you approved.
> 
> This evening is the Frick Collection's spring garden party, for which the theme was stated to be "festive garden wear". Today is the maiden voyage of both suit and shirt, from Joseph Abboud and Brooks Brothers MTM respectively.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC - now defunct
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Carmina
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 22075
> View attachment 22076
> View attachment 22077
> View attachment 22078
> View attachment 22079
> View attachment 22080
> View attachment 22081


Very nice. Mr. Crust!

Is the suit linen?


upr_crust said:


> It is indeed linen.


Thank you.


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and not a day too soon. It is overcast, and predicted to be warm and humid in NYC, hence the seersucker.

Suit, shirt and tie - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - no name brand
Cufflinks & shoes - New & Lingwood






































Candid shots from Wednesday evening's party at the Frick. The East Asian gentleman is my husband, and the boutonnieres were a present from a lady friend and fellow attendee, who had them made for myself, my husband, and her date.


----------



## Howard

very nice pictures of You and your husband.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Me at my sons baccalaureate speech at Princeton today. It is 30 degrees cooler than yesterday!

PU hat
Ridiculously inexpensive $20 cotton jacket I picked up from the Target close out rack last week!
Holland and Holland pocket handkerchief
Sid Mashburn tie
BB shirt
Lyle and Scott merino jumper
BB chinos
New gold toe socks
BB Peale and Co shoes

Less than 10% of the men at this event wore any type of proper jacket. I was one of only a handful of family members in attendance wearing a tie.


----------



## eagle2250

Well done on the day's rig, my friend, and congratulations to your son regarding his academic achievement!


----------



## upr_crust

A grey, cool wet start to the week here in NYC, and, for no particular reason, I seem to have channeled my inner Gordon Gekko. C'est la vie en rose . . .

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt, tie, and braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> A grey, cool wet start to the week here in NYC, and, for no particular reason, I seem to have channeled my inner Gordon Gekko. C'est la vie en rose . . .
> 
> View attachment 22198


That's definitely a different tie knot for you.


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> That's definitely a different tie knot for you.


The tie is quite wide (I've had it for a number of years), and, just to be different, I tied it in a half Windsor, rather than my usual double four in hand. I will, most likely, revert to double 4IH tomorrow.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and what promises to be a mild, sunny day here in NYC - time to take another summer suit out of hibernation.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, tie & cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Brooks Brothers Peals


----------



## Howard

looking good today,Crusty.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Representing the AAAC tribe and maintaining standards at Princeton commencement.

Maybe half the men in jackets, ties maybe 10%.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and you are doing the 'tribal membership' Oh-so-proud, my friend. Congratulations to your son on his big day! :icon_cheers:


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and it continues to be mild - time to wear a lightweight three-piece suit.

Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

At NYC HQ. Attempting to recover and rehydrate from 4 days of partying.

Manama MTM blazer.
BB Shirt
Ben Silver Ivy Club Tie
Afghanistan cotton scarf
Holland and Holland handkerchief

A bonus is AE is directly across the street!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## upr_crust

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> At NYC HQ. Attempting to recover and rehydrate from 4 days of partying.
> 
> Manama MTM blazer.
> BB Shirt
> Ben Silver Ivy Club Tie
> Afghanistan cotton scarf
> Holland and Holland handkerchief
> 
> A bonus is AE is directly across the street!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR
> View attachment 22254


Not only is there an AE across the road, you are mere blocks from both BB and Paul Stuart, and Stuart's has started its semi-annual sales. Just sayin' . . .


----------



## FLMike

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> At NYC HQ. Attempting to recover and rehydrate from 4 days of partying.
> 
> Manama MTM blazer.
> BB Shirt
> Ben Silver Ivy Club Tie
> Afghanistan cotton scarf
> Holland and Holland handkerchief
> 
> A bonus is AE is directly across the street!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR
> View attachment 22254


I'd suggest some contrasting buttons for your "blazer". The sleeves appear to be a bit long, as well. I like that tie. What are you wearing on the bottom half?


----------



## Jgarner197

I'm getting tired of moving clothes and guns from the sale of our home! Enjoy collecting them up until you move them lol!

Suit-JAB poplin
Shirt-JAB
Braces-Trafalgar
Tie-Ferrel Reed
PS-Nordstrom
Shoes-AE Bridgeton
Hat-Vintage 1950s Dobbs


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> I'm getting tired of moving clothes and guns from the sale of our home! Enjoy collecting them up until you move them lol!
> 
> Suit-JAB poplin
> Shirt-JAB
> Braces-Trafalgar
> Tie-Ferrel Reed
> PS-Nordstrom
> Shoes-AE Bridgeton
> Hat-Vintage 1950s Dobbs
> View attachment 22260
> View attachment 22261


Well, if it helps, that suit is a definite keeper in the move.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Well, if it helps, that suit is a definite keeper in the move.


Thank you very kindly!


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> I'm getting tired of moving clothes and guns from the sale of our home! Enjoy collecting them up until you move them lol!
> 
> Suit-JAB poplin
> Shirt-JAB
> Braces-Trafalgar
> Tie-Ferrel Reed
> PS-Nordstrom
> Shoes-AE Bridgeton
> Hat-Vintage 1950s Dobbs
> View attachment 22260
> View attachment 22261


One never knows how much one owns until one tries to move it to another abode, even moving from one one-bedroom apartment to another one-bedroom apartment, in my case (that was last year's pain for me - now, I'm filling up the new place  ).


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

upr_crust said:


> Not only is there an AE across the road, you are mere blocks from both BB and Paul Stuart, and Stuart's has started its semi-annual sales. Just sayin' . . .


Thanks for the info. I stopped by PS and picked up a shirt I am wearing at this moment. I threw caution to the wind and decided to give BBs one last chance and bought 3 regent, spread collar French cuff shirts. We will see if I get more than a years wear out of them. It will be a interesting experiment to contrast them with the PS shirt.

As for A&E, after looking at what was on offer, I will stick with Meermin for now.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

FLMike said:


> I'd suggest some contrasting buttons for your "blazer". The sleeves appear to be a bit long, as well. I like that tie. What are you wearing on the bottom half?


Thanks for the comments.

I have lost almost 30 lbs from the time I had the jacket made, so it hangs a bit. My weight fluctuates based on my dedication to the gym and avoidance of deserts and booze. As for buttons, I will switch them up from what my tailor installed...eventually.

My bottom half, BB bucks and bone linen trousers.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## bernoulli

But the tie, frankly, can be left behind. Great suit though.



Fading Fast said:


> Well, if it helps, that suit is a definite keeper in the move.


----------



## FLMike

Jgarner197 said:


> I'm getting tired of moving clothes and guns from the sale of our home! Enjoy collecting them up until you move them lol!
> 
> Suit-JAB poplin
> Shirt-JAB
> Braces-Trafalgar
> Tie-Ferrel Reed
> PS-Nordstrom
> Shoes-AE Bridgeton
> Hat-Vintage 1950s Dobbs
> View attachment 22260


I've always felt poplin suits look better (maybe more traditional?) with cuffed pants. I'm curious if you considered cuffs, and the logic behind going without?

I like the tie, by the way. It's the hat I would personally leave behind (full disclosure, I'm not a fan of hats on non-geriatric fellows...just not my thing).


----------



## Jgarner197

FLMike said:


> I've always felt poplin suits look better (maybe more traditional?) with cuffed pants. I'm curious if you considered cuffs, and the logic behind going without?


The drape on this suit is not particularly good and the trousers are a little narrower than I usually prefer so when I tried it with a cuff it just didn't lay right. The back of the cuff was up higher showing sock and yet still pooling in the front at the shoe. I decided to have my tailor change it to a non turn up letting the back down more and cheating the front up so it wasn't pooling. Obviously didn't help the drape any with lack of weight but gave a cleaner look that wasn't as messy. My other cotton and linen suits all have cuffs so I thought this would be fine and something different. Thanks for the kind words on the tie my friend.

Being a member of the FedoraLounge and as my wife puts it, the oldest 32 year old in history, I have had a thing for hats since I was a kid. Particularly vintage pieces.


----------



## Jgarner197

bernoulli said:


> But the tie, frankly, can be left behind. Great suit though.


Hahahaha, don't care for the tie huh? I actually thought it went quite well with the color of my suit and hat... Perhaps I thought wrong lol


----------



## bernoulli

My opinion. Nobody should follow what another person thinks. Unless it is @upr_crust . All the times I disagreed with him on sartorial matters, I came to regret my previous position. If he approves of the tie, keep it...



Jgarner197 said:


> Hahahaha, don't care for the tie huh? I actually thought it went quite well with the color of my suit and hat... Perhaps I thought wrong lol


----------



## Jgarner197

bernoulli said:


> My opinion. Nobody should follow what another person thinks. Unless it is @upr_crust . All the times I disagreed with him on sartorial matters, I came to regret my previous position. If he approves of the tie, keep it...


Perhaps my sentimentality has gotten the better of me as this one belonged to my once "mentor" Dennis P. Ward who sadly passed away from a heart attack 2 years ago.

I am in total agreement with you sir! I am curious to see if our venerable @upr_crust will give us a ruling like the sartorial Cesar that he is


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> My opinion. Nobody should follow what another person thinks. Unless it is @upr_crust . All the times I disagreed with him on sartorial matters, I came to regret my previous position. If he approves of the tie, keep it...





Jgarner197 said:


> Perhaps my sentimentality has gotten the better of me as this one belonged to my once "mentor" Dennis P. Ward who sadly passed away from a heart attack 2 years ago.
> 
> I am in total agreement with you sir! I am curious to see if our venerable @upr_crust will give us a ruling like the sartorial Cesar that he is


I adjudicate more like Solomon than Caesar, I believe.

In looking at the close-up of the tie in the photo, I would say that it's not a color combo that I would generally favor, but I will say that it does complement the color of the suit. Occasionally, the accessories that one would not favor as single items in their own right do work in the larger context.

Solomonic enough for you, gentlemen?


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> I adjudicate more like Solomon than Caesar, I believe.
> 
> In looking at the close-up of the tie in the photo, I would say that it's not a color combo that I would generally favor, but I will say that it does complement the color of the suit. Occasionally, the accessories that one would not favor as single items in their own right do work in the larger context.
> 
> Solomonic enough for you, gentlemen?


LOL!!! Perfection!


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> I'm getting tired of moving clothes and guns from the sale of our home! Enjoy collecting them up until you move them lol!
> 
> Suit-JAB poplin
> Shirt-JAB
> Braces-Trafalgar
> Tie-Ferrel Reed
> PS-Nordstrom
> Shoes-AE Bridgeton
> Hat-Vintage 1950s Dobbs
> View attachment 22260
> View attachment 22261


I'm liking the hat on you.


----------



## upr_crust

Ignoring the ancient proverb "Blue and green should never be seen" . . .

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt, tie, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling for Paul Stuart


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> I'm liking the hat on you.


Thanks Howard!


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and time to go through the rotation of summer weight sports jackets.

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - no name brand
Cufflinks - no name brand
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## Howard

nice looking bowtie, Crusty.


----------



## Orsini

You look very nice, Mr. Crust.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice looking bowtie, Crusty.





Orsini said:


> You look very nice, Mr. Crust.


Thank you, gentlemen.

An overcast and cool day to start the week - a bit dull, like much of my morning will be this morning, hence recycling a suit that is more natural to wear in the fall and winter.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Vintage watch chain
Pocket Square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Howard

So it all depends on what the weather will be for what type of outfit you'll be wearing for the day Crusty?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> So it all depends on what the weather will be for what type of outfit you'll be wearing for the day Crusty?


It's the combination of the weather, what activities I will be engaging in, and my general mood that affects what I wear on a given day.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, bright, sunny, and pleasant in NYC, and reflected in today's attire.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Fine & Dandy, NYC
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Barney's NYC
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## Chris Anderson

Wonderful braces, Crusty. Love the way you've matched everything here.


----------



## Fading Fast

Hmm, let's see, what is wrong with my day. Got up, worked out, showered, ate not-nutritious breakfast, checked news (world's still a mess), started work - all seems normal so far - but something is off. Oh, I know, where are Upr Crust's pics of his incredible outfit? In my sad, empty life, it's one of the things I look forward to each day - where are today's pics!

Kidding aside, hope all is well my friend.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Hmm, let's see, what is wrong with my day. Got up, worked out, showered, ate not-nutritious breakfast, checked news (world's still a mess), started work - all seems normal so far - but something is off. Oh, I know, where are Upr Crust's pics of his incredible outfit? In my sad, empty life, it's one of the things I look forward to each day - where are today's pics!
> 
> Kidding aside, hope all is well my friend.


All is well - I merely needed a day off, and the weather forecast looked to be both humid and threatening rain, so I opted for casual attire, not worthy of the attention of the assembled masses here. I should be back to normal tomorrow (or what I think is normal - at variance with general standards as maintained today).


----------



## Cassadine

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> Glad to be of service!
> 
> The weather in NYC is grey and cool this morning, so I am getting one more wearing out of an unlined flannel suit today. Having spent the weekend unshaven and in jeans, it's good to get back to suits again.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Joseph A Bank
> Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
> 
> View attachment 21786
> View attachment 21787
> View attachment 21788
> View attachment 21789
> View attachment 21790


Great outfit, as always. But I'm most intrigued by that work of art above your right shoulder in the one photo. That's very tasty. Simple but it pulls you in, at least it did to me.


----------



## Cassadine

And now I realize it is in everyday's Upr Crust photo editorial. Is that done with a grease pencil? Sorry to semi-hijack the thread. Actually, I'm not! I need to know about that drawing.


----------



## upr_crust

Cassadine said:


> Great outfit, as always. But I'm most intrigued by that work of art above your right shoulder in the one photo. That's very tasty. Simple but it pulls you in, at least it did to me.





Cassadine said:


> And now I realize it is in everyday's Upr Crust photo editorial. Is that done with a grease pencil? Sorry to semi-hijack the thread. Actually, I'm not! I need to know about that drawing.


Curiosity killed the cat, but satisfaction brought him back.

Not wishing you to die of curiosity, an explanation.

The art work seen every day over my right shoulder in my seated pose is an original lithograph by the artist Will Barnet, which I've had for nearly 20 years. The original charcoal drawing for it (in reverse) I saw at the National Academy of Design several years after acquiring the litho. Your guess of a grease pencil is not far off the mark - lithographs are done using some form of oil-based drawing implement, I believe, though I've never done one (etching, yes; lithograph, no).


----------



## JBierly

Chris Anderson said:


> Wonderful braces, Crusty. Love the way you've matched everything here.


To get the braces to match that well is indeed over the top. I kind of envision Mike Myers paying homage...


----------



## EclecticSr.

Cassadine said:


> And now I realize it is in everyday's Upr Crust photo editorial. Is that done with a grease pencil? Sorry to semi-hijack the thread. Actually, I'm not! I need to know about that drawing.


The local PBS station has been running a mini documentary on the life of Will Barnet who passed at the age of 101 or 102. From his early days at the Art Students League to his final years.


----------



## upr_crust

JBierly said:


> To get the braces to match that well is indeed over the top. I kind of envision Mike Myers paying homage...


Linda Richman wore braces? Who knew?



EclecticSr. said:


> The local PBS station has been running a mini documentary on the life of Will Barnet who passed at the age of 101 or 102. From his early days at the Art Students League to his final years.


I saw him speak once, about 20 years ago. I always felt an affinity for him, simply because we both come from the same area of Boston's North Shore.

The temperatures in NYC are to reach 30C/86F - time for seersucker.

Suit, shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## Cassadine

upr_crust said:


> Curiosity killed the cat, but satisfaction brought him back.
> 
> Not wishing you to die of curiosity, an explanation.
> 
> The art work seen every day over my right shoulder in my seated pose is an original lithograph by the artist Will Barnet, which I've had for nearly 20 years. The original charcoal drawing for it (in reverse) I saw at the National Academy of Design several years after acquiring the litho. Your guess of a grease pencil is not far off the mark - lithographs are done using some form of oil-based drawing implement, I believe, though I've never done one (etching, yes; lithograph, no).


Thank you so much. I'll shall commence to researching. It's fascinating how a certain piece of art entraps you and you cannot quite discern why. When I lived near the City it was such a pleasure to go the Met without a plan, and simply walk around until something whispered, "Stop" in your ear.


----------



## Cassadine

EclecticSr. said:


> The local PBS station has been running a mini documentary on the life of Will Barnet who passed at the age of 101 or 102. From his early days at the Art Students League to his final years.


I don't have cable, and I'm not certain it the info would help me in Pittsburgh! But thanks. Is Channel 13 still the PBS station in the City?


----------



## Cassadine

"Between Life and Life". Magnificent.


----------



## EclecticSr.

Cassadine said:


> I don't have cable, and I'm not certain it the info would help me in Pittsburgh! But thanks. Is Channel 13 still the PBS station in the City?


Both 13 & 21 are available in suburbs of Long Island, not sure about the city.


----------



## upr_crust

A perfect late spring day here in NYC, and I'm attempting to get more mileage out of the suit I wore to the Frick Garden Party some two weeks ago. Included is one of the last batch of MTM shirts I had made at Brooks Brothers.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
Shoes - Crockett & Jones Edgwares


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> A perfect late spring day here in NYC, and I'm attempting to get more mileage out of the suit I wore to the Frick Garden Party some two weeks ago. Included is one of the last batch of MTM shirts I had made at Brooks Brothers.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones Edgwares
> 
> View attachment 22396
> View attachment 22397
> View attachment 22398
> View attachment 22399
> View attachment 22400


That suit is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Howard

I'm liking the color tie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is predicted to be hot and muggy, but I have a dinner party to attend this evening, so I need to look somewhat dressed, though a tie in the subway would be a bridge too far.

Jacket - Samuelsohn via Saks Fifth Avenue
Shirt and trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Crusty, I'm glad you're not wearing a tie today, It'll be hot and muggy for one day today.


----------



## upr_crust

Too late a night last night, and too warm and humid to dress up today.

Shirt - Lewin
Khakis - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## ItalianStyle

upr_crust said:


> and too warm and humid to dress up today


Phew... for a short but terrible split-second I expected jogging pants and Crocs... :amazing:


----------



## upr_crust

ItalianStyle said:


> Phew... for a short but terrible split-second I expected jogging pants and Crocs... :amazing:


Have no fear, I own neither.


----------



## TheBigOne

upr_crust said:


> The morning after the night before - up late for the Frick Garden Party, so today's choices of attire were made quickly, and late last night. Commentary on the party, and photos will be forthcoming.
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt - Kamakura
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial
> 
> View attachment 22105
> View attachment 22106
> View attachment 22107
> View attachment 22108
> View attachment 22109


Oh my. I love those monks. Can't remember the last time I've been in a Florsheim store, but I plan to correct that soon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

TheBigOne said:


> Oh my. I love those monks. Can't remember the last time I've been in a Florsheim store, but I plan to correct that soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The monk straps in question were a sale item from several years ago, so you may not find them in stock. Please note that Florsheim Royal Imperial shoes are actually made by Magnanni, so if you can find a source for Magnanni shoes, you may be in luck.

Still too warm for a suit in NYC, so I've made do with an old dress shirt, repurposed as a sports shirt, with a fresh pair of linen trousers.

Shirt - Lewin
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

Would it be too humid to wear a tie?


----------



## Vic Ferrari

Live from Houston! Crockett & Jones special edition midnight blue oxfords, Mason and Sons made to measure pinstripe suit (found Mason on Ask Andy forum and haven't looked back!), polo shirt, Brooks Bros tie, custom dyed Persol sunglasses (to match Steve's in Thomas Crowne affair), New & Lingwood socks, Vacheron homage to its 20s watches (with winder at 12 o clock like pocket watches that were originally put on straps to wear on wrist), and Fox tartan umbrella!


----------



## Cassadine

Vic Ferrari said:


> Live from Houston! Crockett & Jones special edition midnight blue oxfords, Mason and Sons made to measure pinstripe suit (found Mason on Ask Andy forum and haven't looked back!), polo shirt, Brooks Bros tie, custom dyed Persol sunglasses (to match Steve's in Thomas Crowne affair), New & Lingwood socks, Vacheron homage to its 20s watches (with winder at 12 o clock like pocket watches that were originally put on straps to wear on wrist), and Fox tartan umbrella!
> 
> View attachment 22498
> View attachment 22499
> View attachment 22500
> View attachment 22501


Great attire. The watch is the king of the assortment, hands down. Pun unintended.


----------



## Cassadine

upr_crust said:


> The monk straps in question were a sale item from several years ago, so you may not find them in stock. Please note that Florsheim Royal Imperial shoes are actually made by Magnanni, so if you can find a source for Magnanni shoes, you may be in luck.
> 
> Still too warm for a suit in NYC, so I've made do with an old dress shirt, repurposed as a sports shirt, with a fresh pair of linen trousers.
> 
> Shirt - Lewin
> Trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 22494
> View attachment 22495
> View attachment 22496


Always looking fantastic. But, I must confess, I assumed you were born wearing a tie! And your collection of P. Stuart shoes is...choose adjective.


----------



## upr_crust

Cassadine said:


> Always looking fantastic. But, I must confess, I assumed you were born wearing a tie! And your collection of P. Stuart shoes is...choose adjective.


Thank you, Cassadine. I do realize that, with my New England WASP mien, that I do appear rather starchy. Were I any starchier-looking, I think that I might find myself listed among the side dishes, between the French fries and the rice. However, that being said, I can actually live, breathe, and function without wearing a tie.

As for my collection of shoes from Paul Stuart, depending on availability on sale, the proper adjective is "burgeoning" .


----------



## Cassadine

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Cassadine. I do realize that, with my New England WASP mien, that I do appear rather starchy. Were I any starchier-looking, I think that I might find myself listed among the side dishes, between the French fries and the rice. However, that being said, I can actually live, breathe, and function without wearing a tie.
> 
> As for my collection of shoes from Paul Stuart, depending on availability on sale, the proper adjective is "burgeoning" .


Nice way to describe your Stuart collection.

And I certainly hope you're allusion to "starchy" does not indicate offense at my comment, which was meant as a comedic approval. Being a North Jersey boy from Superfund Site Express, I've always had grudging admiration for the WASP. I do pity them rooting for the Red Sox, however.


----------



## upr_crust

Cassadine said:


> Nice way to describe your Stuart collection.
> 
> And I certainly hope you're allusion to "starchy" does not indicate offense at my comment, which was meant as a comedic approval. Being a North Jersey boy from Superfund Site Express, I've always had grudging admiration for the WASP. I do pity them rooting for the Red Sox, however.


No offense was taken. It was actually a co-worker who first referred to me as "starchy", and I've grown to accept the label.

As for rooting for the Red Sox, it always seemed to me to be a peculiar form of masochism, considering their penchant for snatching defeat from the jaws of victory, but then again, I do not follow baseball closely at all.


----------



## Cassadine

upr_crust said:


> No offense was taken. It was actually a co-worker who first referred to me as "starchy", and I've grown to accept the label.
> 
> As for rooting for the Red Sox, it always seemed to me to be a peculiar form of masochism, considering their penchant for snatching defeat from the jaws of victory, but then again, I do not follow baseball closely at all.


In today's world, I'd take "starchy" as a compliment. I was called "a bit of a prude" awhile back. I pointed out that prudence was a wise stance in this psychotic world.


----------



## Vic Ferrari

Thanks sir! How does the suit fit? Everything look okay? Just got it and want to see if I need to make any further adjustments


----------



## upr_crust

Temperatures in NYC have moderated to the point at which wearing a suit isn't torture any more.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phinease Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Edward Green


----------



## Vic Ferrari

upr_crust said:


> Temperatures in NYC have moderated to the point at which wearing a suit isn't torture any more.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phinease Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Hermes
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Edward Green
> 
> View attachment 22528
> View attachment 22529
> View attachment 22530
> View attachment 22531
> View attachment 22532


Love the single button jacket. Wow


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Temperatures in NYC have moderated to the point at which wearing a suit isn't torture any more....


When it is too hot and muggy, you, rightly and smartly don't wear a suit, nor do most of us today. What's hard for some under 30 or, maybe, 40 to appreciate is that up until the '90s, the majority of American office workers wore suits to work no matter how hot it was.

When I started work in the mid '80s (not the Paleozoic Era), you wore a suit every single day - period. That's why poplins, linens, cottons and seersucker suits were so much more popular. Sure, the era of air conditioning took a lot of the heat off [], but a New Yorker with a subway commute still needed a lightweight suit so as to not show up at work drowning in his own sweat.

That's it, just wanted to note how it wasn't that long ago that the norm - to be honest, the requirement - was to wear a suit in all weather - seems funny now.

Oh, and love the cut of the Phineas Cole suits on you. Not sure about the split-toe monks, looks a bit awkward or maybe I need more time to adjust.


----------



## Vic Ferrari

Here we have the Mason and Sons suit with hacking pockets along with a ratio custom made shirt and the midnight blue Crockett's. 1930s Rolex Prince. Can you dig it ??? She does!


----------



## upr_crust

It's Friday, and promising to be an annoying day at the office. At least I should be able to enjoy what I'm wearing - the last of my MTM shirts from Brooks Brothers, and one of my new favorite suits.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Canali
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg, London (now defunct)
Pocket square - Roda
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling, via Paul Stuart


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> It's Friday, and promising to be an annoying day at the office. At least I should be able to enjoy what I'm wearing - the last of my MTM shirts from Brooks Brothers, and one of my new favorite suits.
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Canali
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - St. Petersburg, London (now defunct)
> Pocket square - Roda
> Shoes - Gaziano & Girling, via Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 22552
> View attachment 22553
> View attachment 22554
> View attachment 22555
> View attachment 22556


This is a great suit!
An excellent way to not let a difficult day at work defeat you.


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## Fading Fast

Vic Ferrari said:


> View attachment 22547
> View attachment 22546
> View attachment 22545
> Here we have the Mason and Sons suit with hacking pockets along with a ratio custom made shirt and the midnight blue Crockett's. 1930s Rolex Prince. Can you dig it ??? She does!


Sure, sure, sure - suit, tie, shirt are all quite nice (pants a touch long) - but holy cow, that watch is insane. From the little I know, that is a pretty rare watch and it is absolutely gorgeous.



upr_crust said:


> It's Friday, and promising to be an annoying day at the office. At least I should be able to enjoy what I'm wearing - the last of my MTM shirts from Brooks Brothers, and one of my new favorite suits.
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Canali
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - St. Petersburg, London (now defunct)
> Pocket square - Roda
> Shoes - Gaziano & Girling, via Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 22552
> View attachment 22553
> View attachment 22554
> View attachment 22555
> View attachment 22556


Outstanding suit, really well tailored. Love the window-pane pattern. Good choice on the shoes and socks.


----------



## Shaver

Vic Ferrari said:


> View attachment 22547
> View attachment 22546
> View attachment 22545
> Here we have the Mason and Sons suit with hacking pockets along with a ratio custom made shirt and the midnight blue Crockett's. 1930s Rolex Prince. Can you dig it ??? She does!


Welcome aboard Vic.

A few observations - the suit could benefit from a pressing, there are a couple rumples here and there on the jacket and the trousers need a defined crease. Speaking of the trousers - they need to come up a few inches to remove the pooling. Also, I would choose a differently coloured tie to avoid the Blue Surge.

More positively - broadly, you have achieved a fine look and particularly, there is no better choice of shirt than a light blue/white bengal stripe plus your pocket square possesses just the right amount of dishabille.


----------



## DCR

very cool vintage Rolex Vic. Have never seen that model before.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Temperatures in NYC have moderated to the point at which wearing a suit isn't torture any more.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phinease Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Hermes
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Edward Green
> 
> View attachment 22528
> View attachment 22529
> View attachment 22530
> View attachment 22531
> View attachment 22532


Am I permitted a preamble? I am? That is ever so kind, thank you.

Our esteemed host, @Andy, is the heart and soul of this forum and upr is the spine of this thread.

Upr is, for untold men the world over (the vast majority who alight upon this forum do not make comment - check the 'visitor' numbers) a daily reminder, inspiration and impetus, of their ultimate goal. This goal being, of course, the pristine demeanour which appears, but is decidedly not, effortless- and in this upr represents something of a zenith.

You may trust that I delight of upr's contributions (the odd bold tie aside - for I am a chap of timid sartorial taste) even though I rarely give comment.

Today I comment in jest - but do not for a moment believe the jest to be a lack of appreciation for the extraordinary effort upr commits to menswear.

Now, to business, as lovely as this suit may be the pattern strobes so frantically on the resolution of my monitor I believe that I am beginning to be hypnotized....


----------



## Vic Ferrari

Shaver said:


> Welcome aboard Vic.
> 
> A few observations - the suit could benefit from a pressing, there are a couple rumples here and there on the jacket and the trousers need a defined crease. Speaking of the trousers - they need to come up a few inches to remove the pooling. Also, I would choose a differently coloured tie to avoid the Blue Surge.
> 
> More positively - broadly, you have achieved a fine look and particularly, there is no better choice of shirt than a light blue/white bengal stripe plus your pocket square possesses just the right amount of dishabille.


Wow thanks! It's a 1930s Rolex Prince aka Doctors watch (hence the separate second hand for taking pulse etc) that I got from an English eBay seller when the pound was weak. Dial was refinished which is common but I have an original dial It's my grail watch. Maybe a dumb question but how do I get a suit properly pressed ? Dry cleaners?


----------



## upr_crust

Vic Ferrari said:


> Love the single button jacket. Wow


Thank you, Vic, and welcome to the thread.



wildcat1976 said:


> This is a great suit!
> An excellent way to not let a difficult day at work defeat you.


I knew that, at least I would look good today, if nothing else went well.



Howard said:


> nice outfit Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Outstanding suit, really well tailored. Love the window-pane pattern. Good choice on the shoes and socks.


Thank you, FF.



Shaver said:


> Am I permitted a preamble? I am? That is ever so kind, thank you.
> 
> Our esteemed host, @Andy, is the heart and soul of this forum and upr is the spine of this thread.
> 
> Upr is, for untold men the world over (the vast majority who alight upon this forum do not make comment - check the 'visitor' numbers) a daily reminder, inspiration and impetus, of their ultimate goal. This goal being, of course, the pristine demeanour which appears, but is decidedly not, effortless- and in this upr represents something of a zenith.
> 
> You may trust that I delight of upr's contributions (the odd bold tie aside - for I am a chap of timid sartorial taste) even though I rarely give comment.
> 
> Today I comment in jest - but do not for a moment believe the jest to be a lack of appreciation for the extraordinary effort upr commits to menswear.
> 
> Now, to business, as lovely as this suit may be the pattern strobes so frantically on the resolution of my monitor I believe that I am beginning to be hypnotized....


Thank you, Shaver. Never do I take your comedic remarks as offense, as I always know that none is intended - merely that you cannot speak without your tongue making its way to your cheek.

It is my pleasure to share with you all whatever I drag out of my closet on a given day, and drape over my decaying carcass. Sometimes it even looks nice when I'm done .

Sorry about the strobe effect of a mini-houndstooth meeting with a .jpeg file format - I did not intend to become the next Dr. Mesmer.


----------



## Clintotron

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, FF.
> 
> Thank you, Shaver. Never do I take your comedic remarks as offense, as I always know that none is intended - merely that you cannot speak without your tongue making its way to your cheek.
> 
> It is my pleasure to share with you all whatever I drag out of my closet on a given day, and drape over my decaying carcass. Sometimes it even looks nice when I'm done .
> 
> Sorry about the strobe effect of a mini-houndstooth meeting with a .jpeg file format - I did not intend to become the next Dr. Mesmer.


I was just enjoying a TedX talk about hypnosis and Dr. Mesmer was mentioned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RogerP

Navy and greys for an early afternoon wedding yesterday, accompanied by my daughter.


----------



## Howard

very nice picture of you and your daughter, Roger.


----------



## upr_crust

A day of bright sunshine and low humidity - safe for suiting up in NYC today.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Thomas Pink
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Stefano Branchini


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> very nice picture of you and your daughter, Roger.


Thank you kindly Howard.


----------



## TheBigOne

upr_crust said:


> A day of bright sunshine and low humidity - safe for suiting up in NYC today.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Thomas Pink
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini
> 
> View attachment 22636
> View attachment 22637
> View attachment 22638
> View attachment 22639
> View attachment 22640


Thanks for the inspiration for tomorrow. I have that same suit. Now, just to crank up my steamer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

I'm loving the color tie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

TheBigOne said:


> Thanks for the inspiration for tomorrow. I have that same suit. Now, just to crank up my steamer.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Imitation is the highest form of flattery .



Howard said:


> I'm loving the color tie Crusty.


Thank you, Howard. I've had that tie for a long time.

Today's attire is an experiment in severity - a severely restricted color palette, which is not my normal modus operandi at all.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Imitation is the highest form of flattery .
> 
> Thank you, Howard. I've had that tie for a long time.
> 
> Today's attire is an experiment in severity - a severely restricted color palette, which is not my normal modus operandi at all.
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
> 
> View attachment 22657
> View attachment 22658
> View attachment 22659
> View attachment 22660
> View attachment 22661


Very classy! Subdued and elegant. A great look my friend.


----------



## Jgarner197

New arrivals from the B.B. Semi Annual Sale. Thought a few would look good with this suit pairing.

Suit-Canali
Shirt and Tie-BB 
PS and braces-JAB
Shoes-AE


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...
> View attachment 22639


Perfect purple tone and grey tone combo :icon_cheers:. Grey and purple, of course, work together, but you nailed the tones incredibly well.



upr_crust said:


> ...
> View attachment 22657
> View attachment 22658
> View attachment 22659
> View attachment 22660
> View attachment 22661


I think it works in an elegant - almost '30s black-and-white film - way. Because of that, I see it more as an evening wedding outfit than day-time office one. Also, my taste would argue for a lighter-color tie for a touch more contrast (but I know you were trying something new today).



Jgarner197 said:


> New arrivals from the B.B. Semi Annual Sale. Thought a few would look good with this suit pairing.
> 
> Suit-Canali
> Shirt and Tie-BB
> PS and braces-JAB
> Shoes-AE
> View attachment 22669


The new BB stuff is nice, but the star is that incredible suit (which is also impressively tailored and pressed).


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Perfect purple tone and grey tone combo :icon_cheers:. Grey and purple, of course, work together, but you nailed the tones incredibly well.
> 
> I think it works in an elegant - almost '30s black-and-white film - way. Because of that, I see it more as an evening wedding outfit than day-time office one. Also, my taste would argue for a lighter-color tie for a touch more contrast (but I know you were trying something new today).
> 
> The new BB stuff is nice, but the star is that incredible suit (which is also impressively tailored and pressed).


Thank you very much FF!! I appreciate the kind words.

Sounds like I may be getting send to New York for work later on this year I wouldn't mind getting together with some of you gents that liver there for a drink and perhaps dinner if anyone is interested?


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you very much FF!! I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> Sounds like I may be getting send to New York for work later on this year I wouldn't mind getting together with some of you gents that liver there for a drink and perhaps dinner if anyone is interested?


Would love to with the caveat that my girlfriend and I take care of our not-healthy in-their-late-80s parents, which can make scheduling and keeping evening appointment hard. Maybe we can grab coffee or lunch as we have help during the day.


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you very much FF!! I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> Sounds like I may be getting send to New York for work later on this year I wouldn't mind getting together with some of you gents that liver there for a drink and perhaps dinner if anyone is interested?


Assuming that we can schedule a mutually agreeable time and place, I would be delighted to meet up with you (and any others who might be meeting up with you).


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Perfect purple tone and grey tone combo :icon_cheers:. Grey and purple, of course, work together, but you nailed the tones incredibly well.
> 
> I think it works in an elegant - almost '30s black-and-white film - way. Because of that, I see it more as an evening wedding outfit than day-time office one. Also, my taste would argue for a lighter-color tie for a touch more contrast (but I know you were trying something new today).


Thanks for the comments. I picked the tie because I've had it for years (literally), and cannot remember whether I've actually ever worn it before today. It is a bit dark, and with the white shirt, it does come rather close to a tuxedo in terms of look. One of my colleagues did ask if I were going out this evening, based on what I was wearing (no such luck - this evening will be a very pedestrian affair - dinner in, and then a long session on the home stationary bike).


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Would love to with the caveat that my girlfriend and I take care of our not-healthy in-their-late-80s parents, which can make scheduling and keeping evening appointment hard. Maybe we can grab coffee or lunch as we have help during the day.





upr_crust said:


> Assuming that we can schedule a mutually agreeable time and place, I would be delighted to meet up with you (and any others who might be meeting up with you).


Sounds great to me. I will keep you fellows in the loop as it gets closer and maybe post a thread for an informal meet up. Sadly I missed the one in Oregon recently due to work and regret it. Besides I would love some tips as to "properly" experiencing NYC while there.


----------



## upr_crust

The last day this week of mild weather in NYC, before rain and heat take over. As it is, I am taking a long-time colleague out to lunch for his retirement, so a bit of over-dressing might be excusable. Otherwise, I've donned today's suit assuming that it will be several months before it will be meteorologically appropriate to wear it.

Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## FLMike

First interview in over five years. Putting on the uniform (excuse the generic hotel background).

Jack Victor
BB
AE






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

FLMike said:


> First interview in over five years. Putting on the uniform (excuse the generic hotel background).
> 
> Jack Victor
> BB
> AE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knock 'em dead, Mike.


----------



## wildcat1976

FLMike said:


> First interview in over five years. Putting on the uniform (excuse the generic hotel background).
> 
> Jack Victor
> BB
> AE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





FLMike said:


> First interview in over five years. Putting on the uniform (excuse the generic hotel background).
> 
> Jack Victor
> BB
> AE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You look great!
Go get 'em!


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The last day this week of mild weather in NYC, before rain and heat take over. As it is, I am taking a long-time colleague out to lunch for his retirement, so a bit of over-dressing might be excusable. Otherwise, I've donned today's suit assuming that it will be several months before it will be meteorologically appropriate to wear it.
> 
> Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> View attachment 22675
> View attachment 22676
> View attachment 22677
> View attachment 22678
> View attachment 22679


Upr,
As your luncheon guest, I would greatly appreciate the thought and effort that you put into your attire for this special occasion.


----------



## Jgarner197

FLMike said:


> First interview in over five years. Putting on the uniform (excuse the generic hotel background).
> 
> Jack Victor
> BB
> AE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharp, very sharp! Congratulations in advance. Against you, I'm sure that no one else will stand a chance!


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> First interview in over five years. Putting on the uniform (excuse the generic hotel background).
> 
> Jack Victor
> BB
> AE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Break a leg with the interview - you look picture perfect.



wildcat1976 said:


> Upr,
> As your luncheon guest, I would greatly appreciate the thought and effort that you put into your attire for this special occasion.


My luncheon guest is quite sartorially agnostic, but he is very appreciative of my company, and I of his, which counts more than his appreciation (or ignorance) of my attire.


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> Sounds great to me. I will keep you fellows in the loop as it gets closer and maybe post a thread for an informal meet up. Sadly I missed the one in Oregon recently due to work and regret it. Besides I would love some tips as to "properly" experiencing NYC while there.


I am sure that I, and whoever else you will have the opportunity and pleasure of meeting, will do our utmost to optimize your NYC experience.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> First interview in over five years. Putting on the uniform (excuse the generic hotel background).
> 
> Jack Victor
> BB
> AE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The best of luck. You look great and I'm sure will be by far the best candidate.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The last day this week of mild weather in NYC, before rain and heat take over. As it is, I am taking a long-time colleague out to lunch for his retirement, so a bit of over-dressing might be excusable. Otherwise, I've donned today's suit assuming that it will be several months before it will be meteorologically appropriate to wear it.
> 
> Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> View attachment 22675
> View attachment 22676
> View attachment 22677
> View attachment 22678
> View attachment 22679


Based on your uber-elegant outfit, the significance of the event and your location (lower Manhattan, if memory serves), I'm thinking Delmonico's would provide the right ambience and setting for your lunch.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Based on your uber-elegant outfit, the significance of the event and your location (lower Manhattan, if memory serves), I'm thinking Delmonico's would provide the right ambience and setting for your lunch.
> 
> View attachment 22685
> View attachment 22686


Lunch was at a Tribeca South Asian restaurant, with a lunchtime buffet - a pleasant venue, but not Delmonico's past or present.


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you very much FF!! I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> Sounds like I may be getting send to New York for work later on this year I wouldn't mind getting together with some of you gents that liver there for a drink and perhaps dinner if anyone is interested?


Where in New York, Jgarner? I live in Queens.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Lunch was at a Tribeca South Asian restaurant, with a lunchtime buffet - a pleasant venue, but not Delmonico's past or present.


What did you order?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> What did you order?


It was a buffet - a wide selection of things. I had some chicken tandoori, some chicken tikka masala, and some Indian vegetables and rice.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> Knock 'em dead, Mike.





wildcat1976 said:


> You look great!
> Go get 'em!





Jgarner197 said:


> Sharp, very sharp! Congratulations in advance. Against you, I'm sure that no one else will stand a chance!





upr_crust said:


> Break a leg with the interview - you look picture perfect.


Thanks for all the encouragement, fellas! Sitting at the airport waiting for my return flight home, feeling pretty exhausted after a looonngg day of interviews. I feel like they went very well overall. Thanks again for the positive words!


----------



## upr_crust

It's a warm, muggy, and wet day here in NYC - worthy of only casual attire.

Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Trousers & shoes - Brooks Brothers


----------



## Orsini

You look very good. Good luck. 

And if they need a seventy-one year old SAS programmer please keep me in mind.


----------



## upr_crust

It's predicted to get to 93F/34C here in NYC today - a perfect day for a buttondown shirt and linen trousers, properly rumpled.

Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Tyrwhitt
Linen cap - Paul Stuart
Shades - Warby Parker


----------



## eagle2250

^^Upr_crust, 
you do casual as elegantly as you do business dress! Nicely done, Sir!


----------



## Howard

very nice and casual Crusty, but aren't you afraid of sweating?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice and casual Crusty, but aren't you afraid of sweating?


Everything I am wearing is lightweight, and I shouldn't sweat too badly today. I am also avoiding being outside as much as possible.


----------



## endag

Oh yeah, baby!

Cheap ass polo
Nike Reversible golf belt
BB linens 
BB boats
Hanes briefs


----------



## JBierly

endag said:


> Oh yeah, baby!
> 
> Cheap ass polo
> Nike Reversible golf belt
> BB linens
> BB boats
> Hanes briefs
> View attachment 22734


Thanks for not showing the briefs.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Everything I am wearing is lightweight, and I shouldn't sweat too badly today. I am also avoiding being outside as much as possible.


I guess it depends on the type of clothes you wear sometimes.


----------



## upr_crust

After a weekend of shorts, polo shirts, no socks, and no shaving, this feels like being dressed up, especially as the temperatures are to reach 34C/93F with humidity by this afternoon.

Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - New & Lingwood


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend,
Reading your assessment of the local ambient air temps and humidity levels, I am tempted to say...welcome to my world! Over the past three years, I seem to have drifted away from ever wearing my formal rigs and my business dress attire seems reserved for no more than attending Sunday services...and almost nothing else. 

You look smashing wearing your casual wear...it suits you. The unarguable comfort afforded by such rigs shows in the expressions on your face. As you tread these dangerously seductive slopes, use caution. Paraphrasing from Stephen King's Dark Tower series, "you may awaken one morning and discover you have forgotten the face of your sartorial father!" LOL.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^My friend,
> Reading your assessment of the local ambient air temps and humidity levels, I am tempted to say...welcome to my world! Over the past three years, I seem to have drifted away from ever wearing my formal rigs and my business dress attire seems reserved for no more than attending Sunday services...and almost nothing else.
> 
> You look smashing wearing your casual wear...it suits you. The unarguable comfort afforded by such rigs shows in the expressions on your face. As you tread these dangerously seductive slopes, use caution. Paraphrasing from Stephen King's Dark Tower series, "you may awaken one morning and discover you have forgotten the face of your sartorial father!" LOL.


Fear not, Eagle, though the weather in NYC will be hot and humid, most likely, for the next couple of months, temperatures will lower, and humidity dissipate at some point, and there are far too many suits and ties in my closet for me to permanently forego them. In the interim, it is a challenge to make oneself look presentable with fewer means, but, at least this week, I will face that challenge, rather than swelter in even a seersucker or linen suit.


----------



## Howard

very nice colored shirt Crusty, is your office well air conditioned?


----------



## upr_crust

Taking a break from linen trousers, for an old pair of unfashionably loose tropical wool pants, loose being a virtue in today's heat and humidity, and topped off with a new linen cap.

Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Trousers and cap - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## endag

Totally uncivilized and unrefined young peasant wishing to contribute.

Saks linen
Bachrach vest
unknown 80's tablecloth tie
(2) tommy hilfiggy squares
nautica pants
barefoot


----------



## ran23

Tomorrow I am probably overdressed for a casual lunch. Blue lightweight SC, tan flannels, a BB yellow/mustard pinstripe that I never liked. Brown brogues. May pocket my Burberry Paisley just in case.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

This is my outfit today: A thrifted Peerless Couture 59% cashmere, 41% silk sportscoat in a blue windowpane pattern with a Bemberg lining, half canvas interlining, side vents and ‘three-roll-two’ horn button layout. Purchased on eBay for $32 (including shipping)! Soft, breathable and beautifully constructed, this has become one of my favorite thrift purchases (my whole wardrobe is thrifted). The 100% cotton button-down Kirkland Signature (Costco) dress shirt is was purchased for $1.00 at Salvation Army Family Thrift Store ($1.00 Clothing Sale Thursdays) and the silk Tommy Hilfiger tie was also purchased for $1.00 at Salvation Army Thrift. The pants are Jos. A. Bank 100% silk pleated & cuffed, purchased at Savers Thrift for $4.00. When I splurge, I'm frugal...


----------



## eagle2250

^^Very nicely done, SplurgeFrugal1
and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Very nicely done, SplurgeFrugal1
> and welcome to the forum!


+1

A lovely jacket @SplurgeFrugal1. I very much like it and of course the price was right


----------



## Howard

very nice, Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

Splurgefrugal1, welcome to the forum. One minor suggestion: maybe you should consider losing the tie bar. Otherwise, everything seems great.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

bernoulli said:


> Splurgefrugal1, welcome to the forum. One minor suggestion: maybe you should consider losing the tie bar. Otherwise, everything seems great.












Hey, if this guy can wear his watch over his sleeve then I can wear my corny, old-fashioned tie bar!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice colored shirt Crusty, is your office well air conditioned?





Howard said:


> very nice, Crusty.


Thank you, Howard, and yes, my office is well air-conditioned.

It's still hot and humid here in NYC, with some relief coming after tomorrow, so it's back to linen trousers and sport shirts. Today's shoe choice is something of an experiment, and today's hat is a new purchase, bought on the cheap yesterday.

Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - To Boot New York, via Saks Fifth Ave,
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## endag

I enjoy the color of those shoes.


----------



## xplorenu

I think it works as well, once again Crusty, well played all around.


----------



## upr_crust

endag said:


> I enjoy the color of those shoes.


My only grey pair of shoes - not the easiest shoes to match to an outfit, but very comfortable.



xplorenu said:


> I think it works as well, once again Crusty, well played all around.


Thank you, Xplorenu

The weather this morning in NYC is warm and rainy - not a combo that inspires one to dress well, certainly. Dressing defensively then, to end a week without a necktie . . .

Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Cole-Haan


----------



## eagle2250

^^Paraphrasing the late great painter of light, Thomas Kincaid, "a perfect end to a sartorially perfect week of daily rigs!" Thank you, upr_crust.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Paraphrasing the late great painter of light, Thomas Kincaid, "a perfect end to a sartorially perfect week of daily rigs!" Thank you, upr_crust.


Thank you, Eagle. What is, or will be frustrating, is that I'm picking up a new suit and a new sports jacket at Paul Stuart tomorrow (both sale items), and I've picked up a bow tie from Stuart's (sale, ditto) and a Charvet from my local Saks (at some 2/3's off), and the weather for the foreseeable future, other than tomorrow and Sunday, will be abysmal for wearing any of it. Grrrrrr.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Waiting can be frustrating, but it's been said it builds character...LOL. Regardless if it does or not, many of us will be looking forward to first sight of those new acquisitions, as the weather conditions moderate to a point that wearing them becomes an option!


----------



## Howard

At least you feel comfortable Crusty, it gets too humid to wear ties during the summer.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

This is what I wore today. Truth be told, the jacket did not stay on very long (monsoon season, over 90 degrees and humid). The jacket is a typical inexpensive center-vent cotton seersucker sportscoat that fits like a sack. I removed the rear vent and trimmed the silhouette and waist, giving it a ventless, Italian look. The tie is Ralph Lauren, and the shirt by Hathaway. All thrift purchases. The total cost of everything seen here including slacks is under $25.00. Cost of alterations... just my time.


----------



## JBierly

upr_crust said:


> My only grey pair of shoes - not the easiest shoes to match to an outfit, but very comfortable.


I have several pair of grey shoes and don't seem to struggle so much. Pretty much anything that might favor black does well for a darker shade of grey. And for lighter grey shoes cream/off white does nicely. Maybe it's just getting used to wearing them more. I used to shun brown shoes with navy suits but a dark brown expresso color is extremely nice (maybe it's some cognitive dissonance at work...)


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has relented, temporarily, here in NYC, and it just felt right to indulge in a little rumpled linen to start the week.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - Church's
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand (made by Crockett & Jones)





































Indulgences from the latest sales - Crockett & Jones, Charvet from Saks, and a bow tie from Paul Stuart . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather has relented, temporarily, here in NYC, and it just felt right to indulge in a little rumpled linen to start the week.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
> Tie - Church's
> Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand (made by Crockett & Jones)
> 
> View attachment 22905
> View attachment 22906
> View attachment 22907
> View attachment 22908
> View attachment 22909
> 
> Indulgences from the latest sales - Crockett & Jones, Charvet from Saks, and a bow tie from Paul Stuart . . .
> 
> View attachment 22910
> View attachment 22911
> View attachment 22912


Upr, I have noted before that I don't love your JAB suits (just too far below your usual standards of fit, flow, drape, construction and quality), but this one is the exception that proves the rule (there's a circular logic at work in that expression that I don't love) as today's suit is outstanding.

Also, love your new purchases, with my favorite being that insanely gorgeous second pair of C&Js.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, I have noted before that I don't love your JAB suits (just too far below your usual standards of fit, flow, drape, construction and quality), but this one is the exception that proves the rule (there's a circular logic at work in that expression that I don't love) as today's suit is outstanding.
> 
> Also, love your new purchases, with my favorite being that insanely gorgeous second pair of C&Js.


FF, when I first bought this suit, you made the same mistake as to its manufacture - Joseph A Bank is not the same as Joseph Abboud. Abboud has its own factory in New Bedford, MA (Abboud is from the Bay State, as am I) from which his higher-end offerings (such as the stock at his shop on Madison Avenue) are sourced.

That being said, I generally agree with you that even the JAB suits I own do not fit as well, and certainly are not as well made, as those from other sources residing in my closet.

As for the latest indulgences from Crockett & Jones, I needed neither, but shoe lust overtook fiscal probity. Glad that at least the effect was worth it.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> FF, when I first bought this suit, you made the same mistake as to its manufacture - Joseph A Bank is not the same as Joseph Abboud. Abboud has its own factory in New Bedford, MA (Abboud is from the Bay State, as am I) from which his higher-end offerings (such as the stock at his shop on Madison Avenue) are sourced.
> 
> That being said, I generally agree with you that even the JAB suits I own do not fit as well, and certainly are not as well made, as those from other sources residing in my closet.
> 
> As for the latest indulgences from Crockett & Jones, I needed neither, but shoe lust overtook fiscal probity. Glad that at least the effect was worth it.


Now that you note it, I remember having messed that up before (I'd blame my dyslexia, but that's a cop out - I think it has more to do with my SBS [small-brain syndrome]). That said, I'm glad it isn't JAB so that I can keep my JAB-hate unqualified - just kidding, just not a fan.

Only a few of us here at AAAC are buying out of need and that's a good thing - enjoy your new purchases and wear them in good health. I believe from another of your posts, that we have a new suit to see soon - can't wait.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Now that you note it, I remember having messed that up before (I'd blame my dyslexia, but that's a cop out - I think it has more to do with my SBS [small-brain syndrome]). That said, I'm glad it isn't JAB so that I can keep my JAB-hate unqualified - just kidding, just not a fan.
> 
> Only a few of us here at AAAC are buying out of need and that's a good thing - enjoy your new purchases and wear them in good health. I believe from another of your posts, that we have a new suit to see soon - can't wait.


Yes, a suit and a sports jacket, both from Paul Stuart, which should be ready by tomorrow afternoon. Depending on weather conditions, I will most likely attempt to wear one or the other Wednesday - photo evidence will be supplied as to outcome.


----------



## Orsini

SplurgeFrugal1 said:


> This is what I wore today. Truth be told, the jacket did not stay on very long (monsoon season, over 90 degrees and humid). The jacket is a typical inexpensive center-vent cotton seersucker sportscoat that fits like a sack. I removed the rear vent and trimmed the silhouette and waist, giving it a ventless, Italian look. The tie is Ralph Lauren, and the shirt by Hathaway. All thrift purchases. The total cost of everything seen here including slacks is under $25.00. Cost of alterations... just my time.


This looks good.


----------



## upr_crust

Predictions are that it will reach 33C/91F by the afternoon, hence the lack of jacket.

Shirt, trousers, linen cap - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Howard

very nice style Crusty, I see your shirt sleeves are rolled up.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice style Crusty, I see your shirt sleeves are rolled up.


Yes, Howard, it kept me cooler.

I had hoped to be wearing new swag from Paul Stuart's today, but the alterations department was late with the sports jacket I had hoped to wear. Instead, I am wearing an indulgence from Stuart's but from a year or two back. I hope that it shall be sufficient for my needs today.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## Howard

purple looks good on you Crusty.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> purple looks good on you Crusty.


I agree with Howard. I've noticed it when you've worn purple ties and shirts, but this sport coat emphasizes it.


----------



## Orsini

upr_crust said:


> Yes, Howard, it kept me cooler.
> 
> I had hoped to be wearing new swag from Paul Stuart's today, but the alterations department was late with the sports jacket I had hoped to wear. Instead, I am wearing an indulgence from Stuart's but from a year or two back. I hope that it shall be sufficient for my needs today.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 22953
> View attachment 22954
> View attachment 22955
> View attachment 22956
> View attachment 22957
> View attachment 22958


You will note the lack of Bermuda triangle. Very good!


----------



## Orsini

upr_crust said:


> Predictions are that it will reach 33C/91F by the afternoon, hence the lack of jacket.
> 
> Shirt, trousers, linen cap - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> View attachment 22935
> View attachment 22936
> View attachment 22937


There is a gentleman in the bar I patronize that dresses like this (without the hat.) He looks very good and stands out even more that I do.


----------



## FLMike

Orsini said:


> There is a gentleman in the bar I patronize that dresses like this (without the hat.) He looks very good and stands out even more that I do.


Without the hat....

So there's a guy at a bar who wears dark colored trousers and a conservative button-down shirt? And he stands out?

I agree upr that upr looks good (when doesn't he?), but that's a pretty basic, nondescript outfit (again, without the hat). I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Orsini

FLMike said:


> Without the hat....
> 
> So there's a guy at a bar who wears dark colored trousers and a conservative button-down shirt? And he stands out?
> 
> I agree upr that upr looks good (when doesn't he?), but that's a pretty basic, nondescript outfit (again, without the hat). I'm a bit confused.


Because the vast majority of the other patrons, excepting myself, are typical slobs while the gentleman I mentioned and myself are reasonably well dressed. I hope your confusion is now resolved.


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and the weather is predicted to be mild enough for me to dare to try out some of the newest swag (courtesy of end-of-season sales) - new suit, tie and shoes.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## eagle2250

^^Our 'Sartorial Emperor' has a new suit of clothes and they are indeed splendid. Your sense of men's style remains unerring! Thank you for sharing those new threads with us.


----------



## DCR

upr_crust said:


> Thursday, and the weather is predicted to be mild enough for me to dare to try out some of the newest swag (courtesy of end-of-season sales) - new suit, tie and shoes.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> 
> View attachment 22964
> View attachment 22965
> View attachment 22966
> View attachment 22967
> View attachment 22968


What brand of socks do you typically wear?


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, outstanding classic grey suit to serve as - as it does today - a perfect palette for the colors and patterns you bring in the other items in your outfit. 

Those shoes are incredible - love the elegant way they are "perforated" (what is the right word for that?).


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Our 'Sartorial Emperor' has a new suit of clothes and they are indeed splendid. Your sense of men's style remains unerring! Thank you for sharing those new threads with us.


Happily, the "sartorial emperor" is wearing something more than the Emperor in the fairy tale, "The Emperor's New Clothes" - that would not be a pleasant sight. 

You're welcome for the sharing.



DCR said:


> What brand of socks do you typically wear?


My sock drawer contains a variety of brands, usually determined by what I can find on sale. Today's socks are a brand called Punto, which I occasionally find at my local discounter at a reasonable price.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, outstanding classic grey suit to serve as - as it does today - a perfect palette for the colors and patterns you bring in the other items in your outfit.
> 
> Those shoes are incredible - love the elegant way they are "perforated" (what is the right word for that?).


I think that perforated described the ornamentation correctly, though I think the term "broguing" is the optimal term for decorative patterns of perforations on shoes.

The suit does provide the perfect backdrop for more colorful accessories, of which I have more than a few, hence its purchase.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire is, with the exception of one detail, unworthy of your attention, so, in lieu of that, some "lifestyle" photos from a members' reception last night at the Whitney Museum.

















The one detail worthy of attention today - Alden shell cordovan loafers . . .


----------



## Howard

very nice pictures Crusty.


----------



## Orsini

You look OK to me, Mr. Crust


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thursday, and the weather is predicted to be mild enough for me to dare to try out some of the newest swag (courtesy of end-of-season sales) - new suit, tie and shoes.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> 
> View attachment 22966
> View attachment 22967
> View attachment 22968


Came after a long break, and its pleasure to see your picture, as always, awesome combination of shirt, tie & cufflinks


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> Knock 'em dead, Mike.





wildcat1976 said:


> You look great!
> Go get 'em!





Jgarner197 said:


> Sharp, very sharp! Congratulations in advance. Against you, I'm sure that no one else will stand a chance!





upr_crust said:


> Break a leg with the interview - you look picture perfect.





Fading Fast said:


> The best of luck. You look great and I'm sure will be by far the best candidate.


Thanks again for the positive words, fellas. Happy to report I was offered the job, I accepted, and have been on garden leave for going on three weeks now. My official start date is a week from today. We now have at least one AAAC-documented successful interview rig!


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> Thanks again for the positive words, fellas. Happy to report I was offered the job, I accepted, and have been on garden leave for going on three weeks now. My official start date is a week from today. We now have at least one AAAC-documented successful interview rig!


Congratulations and best of luck in the new position. I'm sure you'll do great while raising the sartorial standard at the new company.


----------



## Jgarner197

FLMike said:


> Thanks again for the positive words, fellas. Happy to report I was offered the job, I accepted, and have been on garden leave for going on three weeks now. My official start date is a week from today. We now have at least one AAAC-documented successful interview rig!


Most excellent news! Congratulations my friend


----------



## upr_crust

Congratulations on the new job FLMike!

Today's attire is an example of what to wear on a day promising heat, humidity, and, later on, thunderstorms - pre-rumpled linen, and older shoes. Tomorrow will be a cooler, drier day - better chances of better attire.

Sports jacket - Samuelsohn by Saks
Shirt, trousers and cap - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Allen Edmonds (Italian made)


----------



## Howard

nice attire Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Howard.

A day of lower temperatures and comfortable humidity, and of some of the latest swag from the end-of-season sales - new sports jacket, tie, and shoes.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Hat - Peter Grimm

Note that due to a small DIY project at home, the Crusty Crouch has relocated temporarily.


----------



## eagleman

Beautiful SC and tie


----------



## Howard

nice attire, What other hats do you own?


----------



## upr_crust

eagleman said:


> Beautiful SC and tie


Thank you, Eagleman.



Howard said:


> nice attire, What other hats do you own?


I own a lot of hats - fedoras, Homburgs, straw hats, flat caps, and baseball caps. I have a very bald head, and it needs a lot of protection .


----------



## Cassadine

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Eagleman.
> 
> I own a lot of hats - fedoras, Homburgs, straw hats, flat caps, and baseball caps. I have a very bald head, and it needs a lot of protection .


I envy anyone who can wear a Homburg. Very dignified hat.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Eagleman.
> 
> I own a lot of hats - fedoras, Homburgs, straw hats, flat caps, and baseball caps. I have a very bald head, and it needs a lot of protection .


What about bowlers?


----------



## upr_crust

No, Howard, no bowlers - they do not suit me.

A three-piece cream linen suit is a logical absurdity - a form suited to colder weather made in material suitable only for warm weather. However, today's suit has been sitting in my closet, awaiting that certain day when it will be seasonal to wear linen, yet not so warm as to drown me in sweat. I believe (weather prognosticators willing) that today is such a day, so, hoping to invoke more Tom Wolfe, and less Colonel Sanders, here's today's attire.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson, London
Tie - Purple Label Ralph Lauren
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg, London (a shop now defunct, I believe)
Pocket square - Roda
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## eagle2250

^^Wow...that is way beyond splendid! Upr_crust, that is one great outfit on you.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> No, Howard, no bowlers - they do not suit me.
> 
> A three-piece cream linen suit is a logical absurdity - a form suited to colder weather made in material suitable only for warm weather. However, today's suit has been sitting in my closet, awaiting that certain day when it will be seasonal to wear linen, yet not so warm as to drown me in sweat. I believe (weather prognosticators willing) that today is such a day, so, hoping to invoke more Tom Wolfe, and less Colonel Sanders, here's today's attire.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Tie - Purple Label Ralph Lauren
> Cufflinks - St. Petersburg, London (a shop now defunct, I believe)
> Pocket square - Roda
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 23055
> View attachment 23056
> View attachment 23057
> View attachment 23058
> View attachment 23059
> View attachment 23060


Very well done and very British-Empire / French-Colonial period where off-white-linen three-piece suits were common (at least from the books and movies I've read and seen).

The weather was tropical (hot and humid in a pre-air-conditioning time) - so the off-white linen, three-piece suit was common as that combination allowed the British and French to maintain an element of formality without self immolating.

From 1937's "The Hurricane" set in a French Colony in the Polynesian Islands (a good movie that has held up very well)









And from a recent BBC series "Indian Summers" set in the '30s during the British reign in India:


----------



## Orsini

upr_crust said:


> No, Howard, no bowlers - they do not suit me.
> 
> A three-piece cream linen suit is a logical absurdity - a form suited to colder weather made in material suitable only for warm weather. However, today's suit has been sitting in my closet, awaiting that certain day when it will be seasonal to wear linen, yet not so warm as to drown me in sweat. I believe (weather prognosticators willing) that today is such a day, so, hoping to invoke more Tom Wolfe, and less Colonel Sanders, here's today's attire.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Tie - Purple Label Ralph Lauren
> Cufflinks - St. Petersburg, London (a shop now defunct, I believe)
> Pocket square - Roda
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 23055
> View attachment 23056
> View attachment 23057
> View attachment 23058
> View attachment 23059
> View attachment 23060


Looks good, Mr. Crust, but stay away from Italian restaurants.


----------



## Howard

very nice attire Crusty.


----------



## eagleman

Is it possible that Mr. Upr_crust take requests on what to wear for a given week? There are some fantastic rigs that I would love to see again. Personally, I would like to see what he would do in Trad with a blue blazer, chinos, OCBD, etc.


----------



## Howard

Orsini said:


> Looks good, Mr. Crust, but stay away from Italian restaurants.


Why Italian restaurants?


----------



## Jgarner197

It's warm today but not too warm to try out a new 3 piece seersucker suit I just picked up from my tailor. Channeling my inner Atticus Finch today, though if memory serves his was tan and white in color photographs. My apologies for poor lighting as we are in a rental until the new house is complete.

Suit-Paul Frederick
Shirt and PS-BB
Tie-Robert Talbott Carmel
Shoes-AE


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> It's warm today but not too warm to try out a new 3 piece seersucker suit I just picked up from my tailor. Channeling my inner Atticus Finch today, though if memory serves his was tan and white in color photographs. My apologies for poor lighting as we are in a rental until the new house is complete.
> 
> Suit-Paul Frederick
> Shirt and PS-BB
> Tie-Robert Talbott Carmel
> Shoes-AE
> View attachment 23108


Outstanding. I believe you are correct that his was tan and white - also, a sack and rumpled; whereas, yours is tailored and crisp. Still, fun echo of a classic and famous suit.


----------



## FLMike

First day on the new job.....

Samuelsohn suit
BB PPBD
Ferragamo tie
Alden shoes
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend, you are looking great. May this first day on the job prove to be the beginning of a long and profitable relationship with the new employer. :beer:


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Outstanding. I believe you are correct that his was tan and white - also, a sack and rumpled; whereas, yours is tailored and crisp. Still, fun echo of a classic and famous suit.


Thank you FF! I am well on my way to breaking this one in as I managed to spill some coffee on the trousers on my way in to work, lol!


----------



## Jgarner197

FLMike said:


> First day on the new job.....
> 
> Samuelsohn suit
> BB PPBD
> Ferragamo tie
> Alden shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats again Mike. That is a fantastic tie! Looking sharp


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> First day on the new job.....
> 
> Samuelsohn suit
> BB PPBD
> Ferragamo tie
> Alden shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best of luck - I'm sure you'll do great. And, you look sharp as heck.


----------



## Acct2000

FLMike said:


> First day on the new job.....
> 
> Samuelsohn suit
> BB PPBD
> Ferragamo tie
> Alden shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nicely done, Mike!! Will you get to dress up every day? (That tie looks great, I can imagine how Tie #1 must look!!)


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you FF! I am well on my way to breaking this one in as I managed to spill some coffee on the trousers on my way in to work, lol!


That's the way it happens - never to the old worn out suit.


----------



## FLMike

Acct2000 said:


> Nicely done, Mike!! Will you get to dress up every day? (That tie looks great, I can imagine how Tie #1 must look!!)


Thanks! I'll probably mix in suits with blazers/sport coats worn sans tie. More often the latter. Will depend on what I'm doing that day...will I be traveling, seeing clients, just at my desk, etc.?

It took me a minute to get your comment on my tie. I hadn't even noticed the birds' resemblance to the number two. I'm not sure what critter or object would bear resemblance to the #1.


----------



## upr_crust

eagleman said:


> Is it possible that Mr. Upr_crust take requests on what to wear for a given week? There are some fantastic rigs that I would love to see again. Personally, I would like to see what he would do in Trad with a blue blazer, chinos, OCBD, etc.


Mr. Upr_crust does take suggestions, though this week is not a good week for that - too humid, with too many threats of rain. Happily, others have filled the void, so far, in this thread.


----------



## FLMike

Day 2.....

Suit Supply blazer (Havana model, inspired by our own stcolumba)
Berg & Berg trousers
Sid Mashburn shirt
Alden Color 8 Full-Straps
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> It's warm today but not too warm to try out a new 3 piece seersucker suit I just picked up from my tailor. Channeling my inner Atticus Finch today, though if memory serves his was tan and white in color photographs. My apologies for poor lighting as we are in a rental until the new house is complete.
> 
> Suit-Paul Frederick
> Shirt and PS-BB
> Tie-Robert Talbott Carmel
> Shoes-AE
> View attachment 23108


looking good Garner.


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> looking good Garner.


Thank you Howard!


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Side tabs :icon_cheers:


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> Side tabs :icon_cheers:


Thanks. The blazer is serge and has patch pockets, by the way....details that didn't seem to come through in my crappy pics.


----------



## Jgarner197

Another new lightweight summer suit. Gave Peter Christian a try at the recommendation of @momsdoc. This one is extremely lightweight and perfect for the day as their 3 piece chino was too hot.

Suit-Peter Christian 
Shirt-JAB
Tie-Robert Talbott
PS-BB
Belt and shoes-AE


----------



## wildcat1976

Jgarner197 said:


> Another new lightweight summer suit. Gave Peter Christian a try at the recommendation of @momsdoc. This one is extremely lightweight and perfect for the day as their 3 piece chino was too hot.
> 
> Suit-Peter Christian
> Shirt-JAB
> Tie-Robert Talbott
> PS-BB
> Belt and shoes-AE
> View attachment 23123


Jgarner197
Very sharp!
Thank you for your contributions.


----------



## Clintotron

Jgarner197 said:


> Another new lightweight summer suit. Gave Peter Christian a try at the recommendation of @momsdoc. This one is extremely lightweight and perfect for the day as their 3 piece chino was too hot.
> 
> Suit-Peter Christian
> Shirt-JAB
> Tie-Robert Talbott
> PS-BB
> Belt and shoes-AE
> View attachment 23123


Peter Christian has some stunning fabrics. This suit is evidence of that. I hadn't heard anything about PCU, but having seen this, and at the recommendation of @momsdoc, I'm inclined to take some long, hard looks at their offerings. I don't think much appreciation would be found for my style today, so I'll keep that to myself. Haha! Thank you for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jgarner197

wildcat1976 said:


> Jgarner197
> Very sharp!
> Thank you for your contributions.





Clintotron said:


> Peter Christian has some stunning fabrics. This suit is evidence of that. I hadn't heard anything about PCU, but having seen this, and at the recommendation of @momsdoc, I'm inclined to take some long, hard looks at their offerings. I don't think much appreciation would be found for my style today, so I'll keep that to myself. Haha! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you very much gents!


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> Another new lightweight summer suit. Gave Peter Christian a try at the recommendation of @momsdoc. This one is extremely lightweight and perfect for the day as their 3 piece chino was too hot.
> 
> Suit-Peter Christian
> Shirt-JAB
> Tie-Robert Talbott
> PS-BB
> Belt and shoes-AE
> View attachment 23123


looking quite sharp, Garner.


----------



## upr_crust

Today is the first day this week in NYC that it has not promised to piss down rain at some point in the day. Taking advantage of that, and wanting to see if I could wear today's suit without going full Tom Wolfe, or veering into Miami Vice territory, here's today's attire.

(The last shot was Tuesday's shoes, after an excellent shine.)

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Today is the first day this week in NYC that it has not promised to piss down rain at some point in the day. Taking advantage of that, and wanting to see if I could wear today's suit without going full Tom Wolfe, or veering into Miami Vice territory, here's today's attire.
> 
> (The last shot was Tuesday's shoes, after an excellent shine.)
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 23129
> View attachment 23130
> View attachment 23131
> View attachment 23132
> View attachment 23133
> View attachment 23134
> View attachment 23135


Quite the Havana look, Crusty! Superb!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Michael Marshall.

Casual Friday in warm, humid NYC.

Shirt, trousers & cap - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Alden


----------



## Howard

I like the shirt Crusty, do you feel comfortable without the tie?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I like the shirt Crusty, do you feel comfortable without the tie?


Yes, thank you, Howard, I am comfortable without the tie today.


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> looking quite sharp, Garner.


Thank you very much Howard.


----------



## Jgarner197

Today's suit was another recent summer acquisition that gets its debut today in 90 degree temps. It's a white on offwhite seersucker and I thought I'd give it a try. I also picked up some new cuff links from 1928 Jewelry and have been very impressed with their vintage inspired designs. I seemed to struggle a little with the pocket square and tie for some reason this morning, so hopefully it's not too bad.

Suit-Polo RL
Shirt-BB
Tie-Robert Talbott 
Braces-Paul Stuart
Cuff links-1928 Jewelry 
PS-Nordstrom 
Shoes-BB


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Today's suit was another recent summer acquisition that gets its debut today in 90 degree temps. It's a white on offwhite seersucker and I thought I'd give it a try. I also picked up some new cuff links from 1928 Jewelry and have been very impressed with their vintage inspired designs. I seemed to struggle a little with the pocket square and tie for some reason this morning, so hopefully it's not too bad.
> 
> Suit-Polo RL
> Shirt-BB
> Tie-Robert Talbott
> Braces-Paul Stuart
> Cuff links-1928 Jewelry
> PS-Nordstrom
> Shoes-BB
> View attachment 23174
> View attachment 23173
> View attachment 23172
> View attachment 23171


I'm impressed with the white on off-white seersucker and have a feeling it is even better looking in person where the texture and off-white part comes through more than in the pics (kudos to RL for making it and you for buying it). Is it partially or fully lined?

I like the cufflinks, but since cufflinks are one of the few vintage items that (away from the rare / expensive gemstone ones) can be found for very reasonable prices, I tend to buy "vintage" (basically, someone's old stuff that never got thrown away).

It's a little hard to see the shoes, but I might have leaned toward something a bit more summery, but again, can't really see them from the pic. I'd say the same for the tie - your tie absolutely works, but one with a more summery feel might have worked better.

I know it's AAAC heresy on my part, but I think when an outfit has enough oomph - like yours does today - sometimes the best choice is no pocket square (especially if one is struggling to find the "right" one).

All that said, love the suit and outfit - well done.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> I'm impressed with the white on off-white seersucker and have a feeling it is even better looking in person where the texture and off-white part comes through more than in the pics (kudos to RL for making it and you for buying it). Is it partially or fully lined?
> 
> I like the cufflinks, but since cufflinks are one of the few vintage items that (away from the rare / expensive gemstone ones) can be found for very reasonable prices, I tend to buy "vintage" (basically, someone's old stuff that never got thrown away).
> 
> It's a little hard to see the shoes, but I might have leaned toward something a bit more summery, but again, can't really see them from the pic. I'd say the same for the tie - your tie absolutely works, but one with a more summery feel might have worked better.
> 
> I know it's AAAC heresy on my part, but I think when an outfit has enough oomph - like yours does today - sometimes the best choice is no pocket square (especially if one is struggling to find the "right" one).
> 
> All that said, love the suit and outfit - well done.


Thank you FF for the kind words! The jacket is half lined.

I normally buy vintage as well as I am a sucker for it in almost every case. This go around however I really liked the style and design and it was a one stop shop which was appealing. They were buy one get one 50% plus I had been emailed a private offer for an additional 40%. So I bought 10 pair for about the cost of 3 at full price. My 2.5 year old son loves them as well (in fact he slept with a few pair in the box with him last night) so worst case scenario they could be his 

I didn't have my spectators as I had dropped them off to be cleaned and polished so I went with a slightly more formal less summery feel (thinking it would go with my tie selection). The shoes are a full brogue in burgundy. My first time pairing the two together. Funny you should mention the no pocket square as I almost went that route before settling on the gold to go with the gold in the tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Today's suit was another recent summer acquisition that gets its debut today in 90 degree temps. It's a white on offwhite seersucker and I thought I'd give it a try. I also picked up some new cuff links from 1928 Jewelry and have been very impressed with their vintage inspired designs. I seemed to struggle a little with the pocket square and tie for some reason this morning, so hopefully it's not too bad.
> 
> Suit-Polo RL
> Shirt-BB
> Tie-Robert Talbott
> Braces-Paul Stuart
> Cuff links-1928 Jewelry
> PS-Nordstrom
> Shoes-BB
> View attachment 23174
> View attachment 23173
> View attachment 23172
> View attachment 23171


I was so impressed with your outfit today, that I showed your pics today to my girlfriend who loved the suit (loved the close up of the material) and overall look, but (I kid you not) said the tie looked to "suity" not "summery" (I did not coach her).

Also, we both want to come over to watch TV on the 65" screen - we'll bring the popcorn and drinks.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> I was so impressed with your outfit today, that I showed your pics today to my girlfriend who loved the suit (loved the close up of the material) and overall look, but (I kid you not) said the tie looked to "suity" not "summery" (I did not coach her).
> 
> Also, we both want to come over to watch TV on the 65" screen - we'll bring the popcorn and drinks.


Tell your girlfriend thank you  I will have to give it another try when I get the spectators back with a more vibrant summer tie!

Hahahaha, I wondered when someone would call me on that TV! Its been hard squeezing everything from a 3300 sq ft house into storage units and a 1200 sq ft rental. Truthfully the entire thing turned into a nightmare on the house we were buying because it was tied up in a bankruptcy and the inspection found some issues with the roof so we had to withdrawl and start over again. We were blessed to find a gorgeous Cape Cod just above the lake and quickly bought that. Aug 19th we get to move in. So anytime after that you are more than welcome over if you find yourself in the Coeur D' Alene Idaho area! 

Edit: I forgot I had supplied pics of the previous home so here are a few pics of the Cape Cod. Which we have already closed on thank god


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Tell your girlfriend thank you  I will have to give it another try when I get the spectators back with a more vibrant summer tie!
> 
> Hahahaha, I wondered when someone would call me on that TV! Its been hard squeezing everything from a 3300 sq ft house into storage units and a 1200 sq ft rental. Truthfully the entire thing turned into a nightmare on the house we were buying because it was tied up in a bankruptcy and the inspection found some issues with the roof so we had to withdrawl and start over again. We were blessed to find a gorgeous Cape Cod just above the lake and quickly bought that. Aug 19th we get to move in. So anytime after that you are more than welcome over if you find yourself in the Coeur D' Alene Idaho area!


I'm sorry you went through such house-buying hell. We bought four years ago and had some issues, but you topped us.

I remember you showed us a picture of your house (really nice one), is that the one you ended up with or was that the one that got tied up in bankruptcy?

Barring a plane crash, I don't see us in Idaho anytime soon - but thank you for the invite.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> I'm sorry you went through such house-buying hell. We bought four years ago and had some issues, but you topped us.
> 
> I remember you showed us a picture of your house (really nice one), is that the one you ended up with or was that the one that got tied up in bankruptcy?
> 
> Barring a plane crash, I don't see us in Idaho anytime soon - but thank you for the invite.


I'm sorry to hear you had issues as well. Glad it all worked out for you guys. That was the one that we had to withdrawl from. I just edited my previous post to show some pics of the new home we bought. I think it was a bit of a blessing in disguise as I prefer the one we ended up with.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had issues as well. Glad it all worked out for you guys. That was the one that we had to withdrawl from. I just edited my previous post to show some pics of the new home we bought. I think it was a bit of a blessing in disguise as I prefer the one we ended up with.


Your house looks beautiful - the bests of luck for a long and happy life in it. I love oriel windows and wood kitchen floors. We put wood floors in ours - it's a 1928 NYC apartment, so much [much, much] smaller than your home (this pic is from the tail-end of the renovation):


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Your house looks beautiful - the bests of luck for a long and happy life in it. I love oriel windows and wood kitchen floors. We put wood floors in ours - it's a 1928 NYC apartment, so much [much, much] smaller than your home (this pic is from the tail-end of the renovation):
> View attachment 23181


Yours may be a 1928 NYC apartment, but the kitchen in my 1966 vintage NYC apartment is half the size of yours.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Yours may be a 1928 NYC apartment, but the kitchen in my 1966 vintage NYC apartment is half the size of yours.


Here's the crazy thing. Back in 1928, the kitchen "proper" stopped at the door you see on the left and on the other side of the door was a "sitting area for eating." I've seen some apartment that still have the original set up. There's no wall or anything, but a small divide that comes out about a foot from each wall to give the "impression" of a divide.

Left that way, the kitchen is tiny and the sitting area is tiny (and inconvenient as, if you put a table in the "sitting area," you have to squeeze by to get to the kitchen from the apartment itself as the sitting area is narrow).

The owners two before us (we've been told), made it all one kitchen (which most do today); hence, for NYC, it is a decent sized kitchen, now, despite being really tiny when it was first built. It is the only floor plan change (and it's really a tweak, as no walls were moved) that has occurred in the 90 years our apartment has been in existence. That's the truly stunning thing as most apartments as old as ours have had multiple changes over the years.

The kitchen's size is one of the reason we bough the apartment as my girlfriend is an active cook and baker and, in our price range, it was one of the few apartments that had a good-sized kitchen.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Here's the crazy thing. Back in 1928, the kitchen "proper" stopped at the door you see on the left and on the other side of the door was a "sitting area for eating." I've seen some apartment that still have the original set up. There's no wall or anything, but a small divide that comes out about a foot from each wall to give the "impression" of a divide.
> 
> Left that way, the kitchen is tiny and the sitting area is tiny (and inconvenient as, if you put a table in the "sitting area," you have to squeeze by to get to the kitchen from the apartment itself as the sitting area is narrow).
> 
> The owners two before us (we've been told), made it all one kitchen (which most do today); hence, for NYC, it is a decent sized kitchen, now, despite being really tiny when it was first built. It is the only floor plan change (and it's really a tweak, as no walls were moved) that has occurred in the 90 years our apartment has been in existence. That's the truly stunning thing as most apartments as old as ours have had multiple changes over the years.
> 
> The kitchen's size is one of the reason we bough the apartment as my girlfriend is an active cook and baker and, in our price range, it was one of the few apartments that had a good-sized kitchen.


Separation of purpose between food preparation and eating seems to have been a trope of the domestic architecture of the first half of the 20th century. Even the small house in which I grew up had an arch dividing the kitchen from the "dinette" (in lieu of a proper dining room). The house in which I grew up was a two-bedroom Cape - essentially, a two-bedroom apartment with a basement and an attic and a back yard. It prepared me well for living in a confined space (several, actually) in Manhattan.

The move to incorporate the entire space as food preparation area was a wise one - you have acres of counter space in comparison to most New Yorkers.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Your house looks beautiful - the bests of luck for a long and happy life in it. I love oriel windows and wood kitchen floors. We put wood floors in ours - it's a 1928 NYC apartment, so much [much, much] smaller than your home (this pic is from the tail-end of the renovation):
> View attachment 23181


That looks fantastic! Damn well done on the renovation! I too share an affection for oriel windows.

In a way I am envious of you, Upr, and others that live in New York and other older east coast cities. The history and the architecture is amazing and has more to offer for those that appreciate "vintage" and culture. I certainly enjoy the part of the country I live in but I often wonder if I would be happier in a place like D.C. or NYC.


----------



## upr_crust

To Jgarner's point, I grew up in one of the oldest continuously settled places in the US, with a long history of architecture, and I have been unsettled when visiting places where everything is 25 years old or less - the lack of history is unnerving.

Recycling last night's outfit for dining out.

Shirt, trousers, cap - all linen, all Brooks Brothers
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick


----------



## eagle2250

^^Upr_crust,
I love the rather jaunty set of your Ivy cap. you are indeed, a natural...a shockingly rare experience these days! Thank you.


----------



## Howard

loving the shirt Crusty.


----------



## Orsini

Jgarner197 said:


> Today's suit was another recent summer acquisition that gets its debut today in 90 degree temps. It's a white on offwhite seersucker and I thought I'd give it a try. I also picked up some new cuff links from 1928 Jewelry and have been very impressed with their vintage inspired designs. I seemed to struggle a little with the pocket square and tie for some reason this morning, so hopefully it's not too bad.
> 
> Suit-Polo RL
> Shirt-BB
> Tie-Robert Talbott
> Braces-Paul Stuart
> Cuff links-1928 Jewelry
> PS-Nordstrom
> Shoes-BB
> View attachment 23174
> View attachment 23173
> View attachment 23172
> View attachment 23171


Looks very nice.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

Thrifted Tom James Linen/Wool blend sportscoat from the early 1980's matched with a pair of off-white dress khakis.


----------



## Orsini

Dress khakis... What are those?


----------



## JBierly

Orsini said:


> Dress khakis... What are those?


I think it means they are pressed.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

Lucido said:


> @SplurgeFrugal1 That's a cracking good jacket. Well padded shoulders, wide lapels, low gorge and a generous length. Is it ventless?


Yes, in the tradition of all pseudo-Armani style jackets from the 1980's...


----------



## upr_crust

With the heat and humidity of a New York August, shown below is all I can muster for attire for today.

Shirt - Polo Ralph Lauren
Trousers and shoes - Brooks Brothers
Cap - Souvenir of San Francisco (an emergency purchase in order not to have a sunburnt scalp).


----------



## Howard

looking very nice Crusty, is that a Polo shirt?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> looking very nice Crusty, is that a Polo shirt?


Yes, Howard - not only is it a polo shirt ( a knit shirt with a short placket opening at the neck) but it is also a Polo shirt (a polo shirt sold under the Polo Ralph Lauren brand).


----------



## Jgarner197

Had a dinner/event to attend on the Lake and thought a Nautical themed attire would be fitting.

Hat-John Penman
Jacket-Burberry
Shirt,tie,braces,ps-Brooks Brothers
Trousers-Brioni
Shoes-AE


----------



## eagle2250

^^Jgarned197,
you nailed it in every possible way...a great look, perfectly executed! I would not be surprised to hear you were the best dressed fellow at the dinner. :beer:


----------



## Howard

very nice look, Garner.


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Jgarned197,
> you nailed it in every possible way...a great look, perfectly executed! I would not be surprised to hear you were the best dressed fellow at the dinner. :beer:





Howard said:


> very nice look, Garner.


Thank you very much fellas!


----------



## DCR

Jgarner197 said:


> Had a dinner/event to attend on the Lake and thought a Nautical themed attire would be fitting.
> 
> Hat-John Penman
> Jacket-Burberry
> Shirt,tie,braces,ps-Brooks Brothers
> Trousers-Brioni
> Shoes-AE
> View attachment 23394


Nice rig, straw boater would've been a home run.


----------



## iam.mike

Look!! @upr_crust was featured on our Instagram in late July!


__
http://instagr.am/p/BllPgOhApkw/


----------



## upr_crust

mikel said:


> Look!! @upr_crust was featured on our Instagram in late July!
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BllPgOhApkw/


Does that now qualify me as a nano-celebrity? 

I am only glad that I'm not wearing all that in the current heat and humidity of August in NYC. Bring on the autumn . . .


----------



## Howard

mikel said:


> Look!! @upr_crust was featured on our Instagram in late July!
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BllPgOhApkw/


Wow, that's wonderful, he's always a snappy dresser.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Certainly a well deserved honor!


----------



## upr_crust

The heat has abated only a slight bit, along with the humidity, but being bored with polos and khakis, I've gone up a notch on the formality scale.

Shirt, trousers, cap - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Canali


----------



## DCR

upr_crust said:


> The heat has abated only a slight bit, along with the humidity, but being bored with polos and khakis, I've gone up a notch on the formality scale.
> 
> Shirt, trousers, cap - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Canali
> 
> View attachment 23418
> View attachment 23419
> View attachment 23420
> View attachment 23421


Which watch are you wearing today Upr? I like tank watches.


----------



## upr_crust

DCR said:


> Which watch are you wearing today Upr? I like tank watches.


Today's watch is a quartz movement Les Must de Cartier from the 1980's - vermeil case, ivory face.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather, though still quite warm in NYC, has dried out a bit, and a friend is having a party in her temporary digs at a luxury hotel suite in midtown, so I've allowed style to overrule practicality in today's attire. I hope that it will be worth it.

Jacket and bow tie - Paul Stuart
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Carmina
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## eagle2250

^^Casual Friday done just about as well as one could ever imagine it being done! My friend, have you ever considered a side career as a hat model? You wear them as well as I've ever seen and better than most. Even the baseball cap, a few days back, looked memorably good worn by you! Well done sir.


----------



## Howard

nice attire Crusty, What kind of party is this?


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Casual Friday done just about as well as one could ever imagine it being done! My friend, have you ever considered a side career as a hat model? You wear them as well as I've ever seen and better than most. Even the baseball cap, a few days back, looked memorably good worn by you! Well done sir.


It's taken long years of trial and error for me to discover which hats work for me, and which do not (the "do not" list includes the Three B's - bowlers, boaters and berets). I have learned that one really needs to try on hats in person - they're not items to be bought over the Internet sight unseen - as fit is not standard across the board, and only eyeglasses are more personal an accessory than is a hat.



Howard said:


> nice attire Crusty, What kind of party is this?


It's just a gathering of friends to eat party food (hors d'oeuvres, etc.), drink, and talk in a very comfortable and spacious hotel suite.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> It's taken long years of trial and error for me to discover which hats work for me, and which do not (the "do not" list includes the Three B's - bowlers, boaters and berets)....


I would have sworn you wore a beret once - maybe in a vacation pic - and, from memory, it looked very good on you. Is my memory as faulty as every?

And your bowtie provides the perfect kick to a very good casual party-in-a-suite outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I would have sworn you wore a beret once - maybe in a vacation pic - and, from memory, it looked very good on you. Is my memory as faulty as every?
> 
> And your bowtie provides the perfect kick to a very good casual party-in-a-suite outfit.


Thank you, FF. Yes, I so own a beret, but I wear it normally only when it is wet and windy, as it is properly French, and labeled "impermeable" (i.e. waterproof), and clamps to my head so tightly that it won't blow off in a hurricane. I otherwise don't particularly like it as a headgear choice for myself, but opinions vary widely - if you liked it, I may need to re-appraise my initial reaction.

Bowlers and boaters I do not own. Periodically, I try on a bowler, simply to confirm my initial reaction of "not a good look", and boaters are stiff, and do not conform to the non-conforming shape of my skull (I'm an extra-long oval, in hat terms).


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> It's taken long years of trial and error for me to discover which hats work for me, and which do not (the "do not" list includes the Three B's - bowlers, boaters and berets). I have learned that one really needs to try on hats in person - they're not items to be bought over the Internet sight unseen - as fit is not standard across the board, and only eyeglasses are more personal an accessory than is a hat.
> 
> It's just a gathering of friends to eat party food (hors d'oeuvres, etc.), drink, and talk in a very comfortable and spacious hotel suite.


Enjoy the party.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's footwear, and, for demonstration purposes only, my latest indulgence.

Today's are Paul Stuart house brand shoes, socks from the Armoury, and BB trews.

New shoes are from Carmina.

Today:










The new shoes:


----------



## Howard

very nice shoes Crusty, How much did they cost?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice shoes Crusty, How much did they cost?


Less than retail, as they were on sale, but still more than I should have spent (considering that I don't need them).

After an evening filled with too much wine, and a day predicted to be filled with too much heat, I am woefully underdressed today, save for nice shoes, featured below.

Alden shell cordovan, no name socks, Brooks Brothers khakis . . .


----------



## icky thump

I have to confess. A while back, when walking through Sam's Club buying TP and bottled water, I noticed some Savane plain front dress pants for $20 back. I tried them. A heather charcoal gray that look like wool, they have garnered nothing but compliments. And they pack incredibly well.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has finally cooled off sufficiently such that I can wear a compendium of items bought at this season's clearance sales - suit, shirt, tie, and shoes. Taking full advantage of what Mother Nature has provided me, here's today's attire.

Suit & shirt - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Tie - Charvet
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Longmire, London
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## Howard

I'm liking the color tie, Crusty.


----------



## msphotog

Wow! As usual, Uppr, you look fabulous! I would say I'm jealous, but that would be negative...I just wish I lived in an area that was more conducive to dressing well...you are an inspiration to all of us!


----------



## icky thump

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has finally cooled off sufficiently such that I can wear a compendium of items bought at this season's clearance sales - suit, shirt, tie, and shoes. Taking full advantage of what Mother Nature has provided me, here's today's attire.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - Longmire, London
> Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shoes - Carmina
> 
> View attachment 23686
> View attachment 23687
> View attachment 23688
> View attachment 23689
> 
> View attachment 23690


That is one sharp outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I'm liking the color tie, Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



msphotog said:


> Wow! As usual, Uppr, you look fabulous! I would say I'm jealous, but that would be negative...I just wish I lived in an area that was more conducive to dressing well...you are an inspiration to all of us!


With the recent bout of hot, humid weather in NYC, I certainly understand the disincentive for one to dress formally in such weather. Tomorrow's weather is predicted to be cooler and much drier than of late - I will attempt to wear something formal in honor of bearable weather.


----------



## upr_crust

icky thump said:


> That is one sharp outfit.


Thank you!


----------



## upr_crust

The return of cooler, drier weather to NYC means that I can dress up and not swelter - a good thing. In need of a mental boost, I chose to wear one of my more favorite combinations.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Fine & Dandy, NYC
Cufflinks - M P Levene, London
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

Crusty, are there any combinations that you dislike?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, are there any combinations that you dislike?


There are any number of combinations I don't like, but I would not wear them if I didn't like them, now, would I? 

As I will be off work tomorrow (2018/08/24), I offer, for your potential enjoyment, a couple of lifestyle shots taken at brunch last Sunday, at Temple Court, a restaurant/bar in a new hotel in lower Manhattan, the Beekman, and then at the boat basin at the World Trade Center.


----------



## bernoulli

This works on so many levels! Awesome.



upr_crust said:


> There are any number of combinations I don't like, but I would not wear them if I didn't like them, now, would I?
> 
> As I will be off work tomorrow (2018/08/24), I offer, for your potential enjoyment, a couple of lifestyle shots taken at brunch last Sunday, at Temple Court, a restaurant/bar in a new hotel in lower Manhattan, the Beekman, and then at the boat basin at the World Trade Center.
> 
> View attachment 23774
> View attachment 23775
> View attachment 23776


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> There are any number of combinations I don't like, but I would not wear them if I didn't like them, now, would I?
> 
> As I will be off work tomorrow (2018/08/24), I offer, for your potential enjoyment, a couple of lifestyle shots taken at brunch last Sunday, at Temple Court, a restaurant/bar in a new hotel in lower Manhattan, the Beekman, and then at the boat basin at the World Trade Center.
> 
> View attachment 23774
> View attachment 23775
> View attachment 23776


That's a good combination but wouldn't blue work with blue and brown work with brown?


----------



## eagleman

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Chris Anderson

Since nobody else is posting, I might as well - apologies for lowering the tone slightly compared to the usual fare...








Rollneck and chinos from Next, loafers from Dune via ASOS. Conscious that the trousers look quite creased in this photo - but hey, it's my first time posting in here, I'm sure you'll all be kind


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> That's a good combination but wouldn't blue work with blue and brown work with brown?


Blue can work with blue, and brown with brown, but sometimes you need some contrast to give your outfit some spark.



eagleman said:


> Where did everyone go?


In the dog days of summer, not many are willing to brave the outdoors wearing proper clothes, and for myself, me wearing khakis and a polo shirt isn't interesting to others more than once or twice.



Chris Anderson said:


> Since nobody else is posting, I might as well - apologies for lowering the tone slightly compared to the usual fare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollneck and chinos from Next, loafers from Dune via ASOS. Conscious that the trousers look quite creased in this photo - but hey, it's my first time posting in here, I'm sure you'll all be kind


Welcome, and I hope that Scotland is a lot cooler than NYC - a turtleneck is not what one would wear in our heat and humidity.


----------



## Chris Anderson

upr_crust said:


> Welcome, and I hope that Scotland is a lot cooler than NYC - a turtleneck is not what one would wear in our heat and humidity.


Thanks for the welcome.
I'm actually not currently in Scotland, as I'm home from university for the "summer" holidays - certainly, however, it's a lot cooler than NYC; currently sitting at highs of about 12°C where I am in the South of England, which is a little over 50°F. Definitely cool enough for a lightweight turtleneck such as this one.


----------



## eagle2250

Chris Anderson said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> I'm actually not currently in Scotland, as I'm home from university for the "summer" holidays - certainly, however, it's a lot cooler than NYC; currently sitting at highs of about 12°C where I am in the South of England, which is a little over 50°F. Definitely cool enough for a lightweight turtleneck such as this one.


Allow me to add my 'welcome to the forum,' Chris Anderson. We appreciate today's post and are looking forward to your future postings!


----------



## Howard

Welcome Chris Anderson.


----------



## Fading Fast

Chris, I can only add to the welcome - looking forward to seeing more of your posts.


----------



## PocketCircle

I should really contribute more to this thread...


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Looking Good overall, PocketCircle, but you might want to consider extending the legs of your trousers by an inch or so.


----------



## Howard

PocketCircle said:


> I should really contribute more to this thread...
> View attachment 23958


nice outfit but where's your face?


----------



## Yonkle

Crusty where art thou? Hope all is well

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Yonkle said:


> Crusty where art thou? Hope all is well
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Do not fret, my absence is driven by summer heat and humidity, not by personal misfortune. With the change in weather anticipated for next week, I expect to return a more regular schedule of posting.


----------



## Yonkle

Good to hear stay cool

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bernoulli

Long time no see you. Good to be back.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Long time no see you. Good to be back.


By next week, I should be back as well. Good to see you back at it.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC will be monsoon-like for several days, though at least it has cooled off considerably. Though I am not dressed up today, I did have occasion to dress, albeit "smart casual" this past weekend, for my high school class reunion (I graduated high school a painfully high number of years ago). Here are the results - forgive the phone camera and the bad lighting.

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Carmina, via The Armoury, NYC


----------



## eagle2250

^^ Clearly from today's picks, you must have been the very best dressed gentlemen at your class reunion! Welcome back.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I've never gone to one of mine - travel, timing, my interest level - but would if it was easy, but it looks like you pushed through the travel barrier and went - how was it? And, as Eagle said (and I agree), you had to be the best dressed one there (that is an outstanding sport coat)?


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^ Clearly from today's picks, you must have been the very best dressed gentlemen at your class reunion! Welcome back.





Fading Fast said:


> Upr, I've never gone to one of mine - travel, timing, my interest level - but would if it was easy, but it looks like you pushed through the travel barrier and went - how was it? And, as Eagle said (and I agree), you had to be the best dressed one there (that is an outstanding sport coat)?


Thank you, gentlemen, for your kind comments. The event itself was somewhat surreal - the progress of time and the aging process works differently for different people. There definitely seemed to be an age range in the room, though we were all born in the same year. From comments, I believe that I was the best dressed man in the room - certainly, the women in the room all responded most favorably to the lavender sports jacket.


----------



## bernoulli

Houndstooth is life.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
.......and a very good life it appears to be, my friend. That is one fine looking suit and you wear it well


----------



## Fading Fast

bernoulli said:


> Houndstooth is life.
> 
> View attachment 24187
> View attachment 24185
> View attachment 24186


Very handsome suit. I like the shade of blue and that the houndstooth pattern (I assume, on my screen it's a bit hard to tell) is so small it almost disappears but still provides a quiet oomph.

And while I know that some of it is the style of the shoe, that is one not-short foot you are sporting which, I'm guessing, makes my 11.5 or 12 (depending on the last) foot look short?


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you for the kind words. This is my favorite suit at the moment, exactly because of the oomph factor. As for the pair of shoes, it is a 12 (11UK, 45 Europe). It is a Finsbury, so it has the elongated style of Continental makers that I favor. Indeed it is the elongation the reason why you perceive it as a large shoe. It is not. Just more beautiful, objectively (!!!), than what most American and British manufacturers can muster.



Fading Fast said:


> Very handsome suit. I like the shade of blue and that the houndstooth pattern (I assume, on my screen it's a bit hard to tell) is so small it almost disappears but still provides a quiet oomph.
> 
> And while I know that some of it is the style of the shoe, that is one not-short foot you are sporting which, I'm guessing, makes my 11.5 or 12 (depending on the last) foot look short?


----------



## Howard

very well dressed Crusty, good to see you back.


----------



## upr_crust

An abbreviated set of photos, due to time constraints, and a houseguest.

Sports jacket - Samuelsohn for Saks Fifth Avenue
Shirt, trousers, & shoes - Brooks Brothers
Bow tie - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ashear


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> An abbreviated set of photos, due to time constraints, and a houseguest....


*Setting*: NYC apartment, which means no guest room so he/she's probably sleeping on a pull-out sofa in Upr's photo studio, um, living room

*Time*: 7am (on houseguest's day off, but a normal workday for Upr)

*Upr*: (Smiling, spit-shined and ready to start his day) Good morning.

*Guest:* (rolling over, eyes blinking open) What, uh, what time is it?

*Upr*: Er, um, 7am

*Guest:* Oh (which means, what the hell are you doing waking me up at 7am?)

*Upr:* I just have to take some pictures of my outfit and then you can go back to bed

*Guest*: Oh, of course, wait, WTF?

*Upr*: (shyly) Um, everyday, I take pictures of my outfit and then post them to an on-line forum

*Guest:* No, really, why are you taking pictures of yourself this morning?

*Upr:* Oi, well, it's a clothing forum and I enjoy showing daily pics of my outfits

*Guest:* You do this every day?

*Upr*: Yup (thinking, I got to move this along and get to work)

*Guest:* That's cool (translation: you're nuts, but NYC hotels are expensive), go ahead

*Upr:* I'll be quick


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> *Setting*: NYC apartment, which means no guest room so he/she's probably sleeping on a pull-out sofa in Upr's photo studio, um, living room
> 
> *Time*: 7am (on houseguest's day off, but a normal workday for Upr)
> 
> *Upr*: (Smiling, spit-shined and ready to start his day) Good morning.
> 
> *Guest:* (rolling over, eyes blinking open) What, uh, what time is it?
> 
> *Upr*: Er, um, 7am
> 
> *Guest:* Oh (which means, what the hell are you doing waking me up at 7am?)
> 
> *Upr:* I just have to take some pictures of my outfit and then you can go back to bed
> 
> *Guest*: Oh, of course, wait, WTF?
> 
> *Upr*: (shyly) Um, everyday, I take pictures of my outfit and then post them to an on-line forum
> 
> *Guest:* No, really, why are you taking pictures of yourself this morning?
> 
> *Upr:* Oi, well, it's a clothing forum and I enjoy showing daily pics of my outfits
> 
> *Guest:* You do this every day?
> 
> *Upr*: Yup (thinking, I got to move this along and get to work)
> 
> *Guest:* That's cool (translation: you're nuts, but NYC hotels are expensive), go ahead
> 
> *Upr:* I'll be quick


A most amusing take on this morning's photo session, though the houseguest (my brother-in-law) was actually awake prior to my photo-taking, and no lights were turned on that would have disturbed his sleep - the venues for photos were as far from the guest as was possible in the apartment (I am a considerate host).

Otherwise, not too far from the truth . . .


----------



## bernoulli

Great to have the one and only (and the greatest of hosts) upr back. 
In this side of the world, a new tie. Quite like it.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Great to have the one and only (and the greatest of hosts) upr back.
> In this side of the world, a new tie. Quite like it.


Lovely new tie - wear it in good health, and we look forward to your imminent arrival on these shores.

Today is a casual day, the less documented, the better, but on Monday, I will need to be in full battle gear, as I am invited for dinner with the director of the Frick Museum (with some small selection of other members). I believe that the gentleman may be under the misapprehension that I have money, a notion of which I will gently disabuse him, but not until after dessert .


----------



## eagle2250

^^(In response to post # 1086)

A great look, my friend. The contrast between the tie and the pocket square works exceptionally well!


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you for the warm words gentlemen.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^(In response to post # 1086)
> 
> A great look, my friend. The contrast between the tie and the pocket square works exceptionally well!


----------



## Howard

nice bow tie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

After a lengthy time in which either circumstances or meteorology prevented me from dressing up, finally both circumstance and weather have allowed be to suit up today. This evening, I, among a select number, are having dinner with the director of the Frick Museum, and the invitation stated "business dress". It has also cooled off enough such that I am able to don a suit without immediately becoming a sweaty mess upon exiting my home.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Shoes - Edward Green


----------



## wildcat1976

Unfortunately your outfit is so well put together that I fear the Museum director will not believe your claims about your modest financial means. The tie is outstanding!


----------



## Fading Fast

wildcat1976 said:


> Unfortunately your outfit is so well put together that I fear the Museum director will not believe your claims about your modest financial means. The tie is outstanding!


Agreed.

Separately, how great is it to see an invitation that says "business dress."

I work "on Wall Street" and am periodically told by firms "we are business casual [or casual] so no need to [or please don't] wear a suit to our meeting on..."

Still hard to fathom for this guy who started in the mid '80s.


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> Unfortunately your outfit is so well put together that I fear the Museum director will not believe your claims about your modest financial means. The tie is outstanding!





Fading Fast said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Separately, how great is it to see an invitation that says "business dress."
> 
> I work "on Wall Street" and am periodically told by firms "we are business casual [or casual] so no need to [or please don't] wear a suit to our meeting on..."
> 
> Still hard to fathom for this guy who started in the mid '80s.


Thank you, gentlemen. It does seem that, of late, my employer is more actively discouraging the wearing of suits and ties except when meeting with clients or regulators. It makes for an office devoid of visual interest.


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Crusty, What's The Frick museum?


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> nice outfit Crusty, What's The Frick museum?


https://bfy.tw/JwIQ


----------



## bernoulli

First foray into stripped ties. Be gentle, please.


----------



## upr_crust

Sun and mild temperatures have returned to NYC, and I've dressed for the occasion.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## Howard

very nice tie Crusty, I bet you can't wait for the cooler temperatures?


----------



## ruvort

bernoulli said:


> First foray into stripped ties. Be gentle, please.
> 
> View attachment 24444
> View attachment 24445
> View attachment 24446


Not a bad start at all. I do have to ask though, how wide are those pant cuffs?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bernoulli

It is tall as f***. I wanted something different, I got it, I like it (but would never have on all my trousers, maybe just one more).


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice tie Crusty, I bet you can't wait for the cooler temperatures?


Yes, you are correct. I believe that the rest of this week will be cool enough for the wearing of a jacket and tie, so I'll be back on these pages with more regularity.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> It is tall as f***. I wanted something different, I got it, I like it (but would never have on all my trousers, maybe just one more).


The cuffs, are they > 5 cm tall? With your scale, they're noticeably tall, but so are you, so it's all in proportion .


----------



## Dragoon

upr crust, I like your glasses and would be interested to know the make and model. Although I’m several years older than you (or showing much more evidence of wear and tear) we share a similar face shape and hairline. Zero chance of me showing up with the movers and shakers of NYC so don’t worry about a Seinfeld moment.


----------



## upr_crust

Dragoon said:


> upr crust, I like your glasses and would be interested to know the make and model. Although I'm several years older than you (or showing much more evidence of wear and tear) we share a similar face shape and hairline. Zero chance of me showing up with the movers and shakers of NYC so don't worry about a Seinfeld moment.


My frames are by Warby Parker, but the model seems no longer to be in stock. The closest frames to mine are Benson or Hardy, so far as I can tell from the pictures on the web site.

As for age, I'm about three weeks away from hitting 63, if that's any measure of time, and I wouldn't care if we had a Seinfeld moment or not.


----------



## Dragoon

upr_crust said:


> My frames are by Warby Parker, but the model seems no longer to be in stock. The closest frames to mine are Benson or Hardy, so far as I can tell from the pictures on the web site.
> 
> As for age, I'm about three weeks away from hitting 63, if that's any measure of time, and I wouldn't care if we had a Seinfeld moment or not.


Thank you, you are five years older but look ten years younger than me. I should have been taking better care of myself.


----------



## ran23

At 64, some people think I am my wife's son. wish I could post pics.


----------



## upr_crust

ran23 said:


> At 64, some people think I am my wife's son. wish I could post pics.


This is not a sentiment one should tell one's wife - simply let her enjoy having a well-preserved husband.

This evening, I will be celebrating my third wedding anniversary, an occasion which, combined with cooler weather, gives me license to go "full Crusty" - three-piece suit, bow tie, watch chain, braces - the works.

Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Hilditch & Key
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## eagle2250

^^
My friend, you look absolutely magnificent and congratulations on your anniversary. Wherever it might be that you choose to celebrate the occasion, I can not imagine anyone being better dressed. You continue to set the sartorial bar, providing inspiration for us all! As always, so very well done Sir!

PS: Mrs Eagle asked me share with you that she too is impressed by your sartorial standards, particularly with today's ensemble(her word, not mine. I would say rig)!


----------



## Howard

congratulations on 3 years Crusty!


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> My friend, you look absolutely magnificent and congratulations on your anniversary. Wherever it might be that you choose to celebrate the occasion, I can not imagine anyone being better dressed. You continue to set the sartorial bar, providing inspiration for us all! As always, so very well done Sir!
> 
> PS: Mrs Eagle asked me share with you that she too is impressed by your sartorial standards, particularly with today's ensemble(her word, not mine. I would say rig)!


Thank you, Eagle, for your kind good wishes and compliments, and also to Mrs. Eagle. I suspect that Husband and I will be a bit overdressed for the venue chosen for this evening's dinner (a new restaurant in the newly fashionable neighborhood north of Madison Square, a.k.a. NoMad), but no matter - our sense of occasion will be set by our attire.


----------



## Fading Fast

ran23 said:


> At 64, some people think I am my wife's son. wish I could post pics.


I don't know how your life works, but even if true (and in my case it is not as my girlfriend, while a few years older, looks a heck of a lot better than I do), I do not see telling her (or anyone) that as a recipe for a continuation of a successful marriage.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> This is not a sentiment one should tell one's wife - simply let her enjoy having a well-preserved husband.
> 
> This evening, I will be celebrating my third wedding anniversary, an occasion which, combined with cooler weather, gives me license to go "full Crusty" - three-piece suit, bow tie, watch chain, braces - the works.
> 
> Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - Hilditch & Key
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Carmina
> 
> View attachment 24471
> View attachment 24473
> View attachment 24472
> View attachment 24474
> View attachment 24475


Outstanding "full Crusty" and congratulations on 3 years - hard to believe as it seems that it was not that long ago that you were sharing wonderful wedding pics with us. Have fun tonight.


----------



## upr_crust

After last night's dinner and the exertions of the week, I was tired, and not in the mood for putting together anything elaborate, sartorially, so I opted for this simple rig.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, glad you had a good time


----------



## eustonstation

Hi Crusty, I hope you'll indulge a non-fashion question here.

May I ask the artist and name of this artwork behind you? I love it.


----------



## upr_crust

eustonstation said:


> View attachment 24545
> 
> Hi Crusty, I hope you'll indulge a non-fashion question here.
> 
> May I ask the artist and name of this artwork behind you? I love it.


The lithograph in the photo is by the late artist Will Barnet, titled "Between Life and Life" (taken from the title of an Emily Dickenson poem), and created sometime around the year 2000. It was a commission for the Print Club of New York, of which I was a member at the time.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> After last night's dinner and the exertions of the week, I was tired, and not in the mood for putting together anything elaborate, sartorially, so I opted for this simple rig.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> 
> View attachment 24513
> View attachment 24514
> View attachment 24515
> View attachment 24516
> View attachment 24517


Your "not elaborate" outfits are some of your best as they show how strong your skills are, but in subtle ways.

Working off the most basic of core palettes - the medium grey suit - you bring punch with a white-collared shirt that has (not quite sure on my screen) interesting black stripes, bordered by white ones on an overall blue shirt. While that sounds "loud" in words, in truth, it's pretty low-key perfect for the ensemble.

And the outfit's overall timber is kept further in check by the elegantly simple navy tie.

Meanwhile, the collar pin and pattern socks bring added elan which is upped-again with the medium-brown-and-partially "brogued" monks.

I wish I did "not elaborate" as quietly complex and pitch-perfect as you do. Said another way, "that's how to wear a grey suit and not look like 'The Man in the Grey Flannel Suit.'" Very well done Sir.


----------



## eustonstation

upr_crust said:


> The lithograph in the photo is by the late artist Will Barnet, titled "Between Life and Life" (taken from the title of an Emily Dickenson poem), and created sometime around the year 2000. It was a commission for the Print Club of New York, of which I was a member at the time.


Thank you, sir


----------



## upr_crust

It's cool and not wet today here in NYC - a good day to don a suit.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - Francis & Deakin, via New & Lingwood, London
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## bernoulli

50 shades of grey (actually 5, but who is counting?)


----------



## Howard

very nice looking Crusty, staying in or going out today since it's raining?


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> very nice looking Crusty, staying in or going out today since it's raining?


Howard, most folks don't have the choice to just stay home from work because it's raining outside. If only....


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice looking Crusty, staying in or going out today since it's raining?





FLMike said:


> Howard, most folks don't have the choice to just stay home from work because it's raining outside. If only....


In theory, I can work from home, though rain is not usually a motivation for me to do so. As it is, I am at the office, but dressed in jeans and a flannel shirt, both for the fact that it is raining today, and for the fact that I have a drawing class this evening, for which I always dress down. No photos - don't want to ruin my reputation here .


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

Temperatures are still in the mid 80's here so I'm still wearing my lightweight clothing...


----------



## eagle2250

SplurgeFrugal1 said:


> View attachment 24665
> 
> 
> Temperatures are still in the mid 80's here so I'm still wearing my lightweight clothing...


....and looking good while doing so, but I would take a brief moment and smooth out that tie! To my eye(s), the tie should fall smoothly down the front of your shirt.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

eagle2250 said:


> ....and looking good while doing so, but I would take a brief moment and smooth out that tie! To my eye(s), the tie should fall smoothly down the front of your shirt.


You're right, its a bit crumpled. I like to add a bit of depth to my tie as shown below (it's my take on Sprezzatura). In this case, a little goes a long way.


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ....and looking good while doing so, but I would take a brief moment and smooth out that tie! To my eye(s), the tie should fall smoothly down the front of your shirt.


I strongly agree. An affected look that, in my opinion, represents the only recurring flaw in his otherwise excellent outfits.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

Today's Outfit:
Baroni silk/wool 2 button tan sportscoat (Lanificio Di Pray fabric), grey flannel slacks, Henry Grethel silk tie, Alan Flusser cotton shirt. Taking the advice of seasoned sartorialists, I have deflated the 'bump' in my tie.


----------



## upr_crust

The last two days of rain have finally passed, and the weather has cooled such that wearing a suit is not torture. As it is, I have occasion to look properly dressed, as there is a members' reception at the Met Museum this evening for the Delacroix exhibit - an event which I am sure will be very well-attended.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling, via Paul Stuart


----------



## upr_crust

A rainy morning in NYC, and Friday, so a perfect time for a cheap suit.

Suit - Joseph, by JAB
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## Howard

very nice and handsome today Crusty.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I love that shirt and the way you integrated a not-typical-dress-shirt-pattern shirt into a suit-and-tie rig beautifully. 

The white-and-pin collar and white-and-French cuffs are part of it, but you knew (as you always do) to tone everything else around it down (as you've said, there can be only one star on stage at a time). 

I am intrigued by the - what I assume is - chest monogram as it looks a bit different than most. (Annoying request alert), any chance we can get a close up shot of it?

Last thought (and an old one), your JAB suits can't hold a candle to all your better made suits.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, I love that shirt and the way you integrated a not-typical-dress-shirt-pattern shirt into a suit-and-tie rig beautifully.
> 
> The white-and-pin collar and white-and-French cuffs are part of it, but you knew (as you always do) to tone everything else around it down (as you've said, there can be only one star on stage at a time).
> 
> I am intrigued by the - what I assume is - chest monogram as it looks a bit different than most. (Annoying request alert), any chance we can get a close up shot of it?
> 
> Last thought (and an old one), your JAB suits can't hold a candle to all your better made suits.


You remember, of course, that today' shirt was the shirt made in error - the fabric samples from Thomas Mason were set up that the fabric I had intended to have made up as a shirt was the fabric below the fabric from which today's shirt was made. Eventually,a shirt was made for me in the proper fabric, and Brooks gave me "the mistake".

As for the chest monogram, it's my initials in a diamond lozenge shape - a bit less obvious that three letters in a row.

Finally, yes, today's suit is an imitation of a good suit, but not a good imitation of a good suit - perfect for a rainy day.


----------



## upr_crust

On That Other Website's forum, there has been some conversation about the suitability of bluchers with suits. To that end, I've combined those two elements in my attire today - you be the judge of the propriety (or lack thereof) of the arrangement.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## bernoulli

Following the master is always a challenge.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Following the master is always a challenge.


I would tell you that flattery will get you nowhere, but we both know I have endless reserves of personal vanity, so flattery will get you far .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> On That Other Website's forum, there has been some conversation about the suitability of bluchers with suits. To that end, I've combined those two elements in my attire today - you be the judge of the propriety (or lack thereof) of the arrangement....


Is the "suitability" criteria based on what was done historically or simply what people feel is suitable today based, I guess, on the collective opinion of whether or not a majority thinks it looks good?

The reason I ask is that if it is based on some historical reference - from the years x to y, this was or wasn't done in most business environments / or in this social strata, in this period, this was or was not frowned upon - then there is some historical evidence to base the assertion on.

Otherwise, if the argument is based on modern-day opinion, considering hoodies are making their way into business meetings (and sneakers are regularly worn with suits), it seems hard, IMO, to argue that bluchers with suits somehow violates a modern rule of dress.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Is the "suitability" criteria based on what was done historically or simply what people feel is suitable today based, I guess, on the collective opinion of whether or not a majority thinks it looks good?
> 
> The reason I ask is that if it is based on some historical reference - from the years x to y, this was or wasn't done in most business environments / or in this social strata, in this period, this was or was not frowned upon - then there is some historical evidence to base the assertion on.
> 
> Otherwise, if the argument is based on modern-day opinion, considering hoodies are making their way into business meetings (and sneakers are regularly worn with suits), it seems hard, IMO, to argue that bluchers with suits somehow violates a modern rule of dress.


I believe that the "suitability" criteria relate to rules codified sometime in the distant past, when bluchers were seen as shoes less formal than oxfords/balmorals, and thus more appropriate with sportswear than suits.

I believe this may also relate to the shape and soles of bluchers - heavy soles and rounded toes are perceived to be less formal than thinner soles and more elegant lastings more associated with balmorals.

However, there can be an element of doctrinaire rule adherence in all of this - discounting the actual appearance of a particular pair of shoes with a particular suit. Some folks at That Other Website can be quite adamant in their opinions in such matters, sometimes if only to intimidate the newbies.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I believe that the "suitability" criteria relate to rules codified sometime in the distant past, when bluchers were seen as shoes less formal than oxfords/balmorals, and thus more appropriate with sportswear than suits.
> 
> I believe this may also relate to the shape and soles of bluchers - heavy soles and rounded toes are perceived to be less formal than thinner soles and more elegant lastings more associated with balmorals.
> 
> However, there can be an element of doctrinaire rule adherence in all of this - discounting the actual appearance of a particular pair of shoes with a particular suit. Some folks at That Other Website can be quite adamant in their opinions in such matters, sometimes if only to intimidate the newbies.


The funny thing about "rules" and "the distant past" is that whenever you dig into it, you find - via pics, movies and historical text - a lot more variety than we might think today.

To be sure, there were very specific social groups and periods where you can find some prescriptive "rules" or at least dressing memes (blah, I just used that hateful word) like some Ivy colleges - and amongst a subset of the student population - in the late '50s, but you have to get pretty narrow in the scope of the group and the time period or - as noted - the historical evidence will quickly undermine one's argument.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> The funny thing about "rules" and "the distant past" is that whenever you dig into it, you find - via pics, movies and historical text - a lot more variety than we might think today.
> 
> To be sure, there were very specific social groups and periods where you can find some prescriptive "rules" or at least dressing memes (blah, I just used that hateful word) like some Ivy colleges - and amongst a subset of the student population - in the late '50s, but you have to get pretty narrow in the scope of the group and the time period or - as noted - the historical evidence will quickly undermine one's argument.


Sometimes the yearning for "rules" or "order", as envisioned in some ideal evocation of the "rules" of some "golden age" of the past is based much more in the rule-follower's mind than in the historical evidence that the rules ever existed in such a concrete form, or is the justification for the rule-follower's own personal sartorial aesthetic.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday and overcast - not an inspiring day or weather pattern for which to dress.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

definitely a nice bow tie you had on the other day, Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Wednesday - a much sunnier and more pleasant day here in NYC. Adding a suit not worn in several months to the rotation . . .

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Wednesday - a much sunnier and more pleasant day here in NYC. Adding a suit not worn in several months to the rotation . . .
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - Carmina
> 
> View attachment 24815
> View attachment 24816
> View attachment 24817
> View attachment 24818
> View attachment 24819


Fantastic as usual sir!!! That tie is amazing! All of your Charvet ties are really top notch. I may have to finally break down and add a few to my collection


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> Fantastic as usual sir!!! That tie is amazing! All of your Charvet ties are really top notch. I may have to finally break down and add a few to my collection


I have had, in the past, good luck finding Charvet on sale at the end of each season (fall/winter and spring/summer) at Bergdorf Goodman, though my latest one was acquired, at deep discount, from Saks.

Best of luck in your hunt.


----------



## bernoulli

Shirt is light blue. A shame I could take better shots. Sorry folks but hopefully the ensemble merits your attention.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Shirt is light blue. A shame I could take better shots. Sorry folks but hopefully the ensemble merits your attention.


The fabric is very nice, and it just shows that great minds think alike - we both went for double-breasted suits for today!


----------



## bernoulli

A compliment from you is the equivalent of getting Michelangelo to assess favorably one's sculpting abilities.



upr_crust said:


> The fabric is very nice, and it just shows that great minds think alike - we both went for double-breasted suits for today!


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> A compliment from you is the equivalent of getting Michelangelo to assess favorably one's sculpting abilities.


As always, you are too kind.

Another pleasant sunny day in NYC, and today's attire was inspired, in part, by the arrival of our weekend houseguest Bernoulli, who presented me with today's braces on another visit to NYC, and who taught me that men's shoes need not be restricted to black, brown, or cordovan.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Harvie & Hudson, Londond
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Magnanni, via Bergdorf Goodman, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

The end of the week, with cooler temperatures - a perfect time to try out the first flannel of the season. As it is, this will, most likely be the last posting of mine for a while, at least of the regular variety. My husband and I are hosting fellow poster Bernoulli for a long weekend here in NYC, then I am decamping to London for a week next Tuesday, not returning to the working world until the 22nd. There should be photos taken during the next two weeks, and if any are of potential interest, I will post them, once I am back in the US.

Suit, boots and braces - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt and cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Tie and pocket square - Brooks Brothers


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, have a fun weekend with fellow poster Bernoulli and then a great trip - enjoy. 

The PS-PC suit is cut really well for you.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed, upr_crust, may your upcoming trip be both enjoyable and safe! As always, you are looking absolutely superb on this beautiful fall morning.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, enjoy your time together.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, have a fun weekend with fellow poster Bernoulli and then a great trip - enjoy.
> 
> The PS-PC suit is cut really well for you.


Thank you, FF. I will see to having a supply of Valium and smelling salts delivered to you, to assist you in the process of Crusty withdrawal .



eagle2250 said:


> ^^Indeed, upr_crust, may your upcoming trip be both enjoyable and safe! As always, you are looking absolutely superb on this beautiful fall morning.


Thank you, Eagle. I hope to document at least some of my adventures abroad, and will share that which is of interest upon my return.



Howard said:


> Crusty, enjoy your time together.


Thank you, Howard.


----------



## AbleRiot

Enjoy the break UPR and an advanced Happy Birthday! London+Birthday week = plenty of swag, I gather, is on your coming schedule.


----------



## upr_crust

AbleRiot said:


> Enjoy the break UPR and an advanced Happy Birthday! London+Birthday week = plenty of swag, I gather, is on your coming schedule.


London and my birthday is a dangerous combination for my net worth, it is true - we shall see what balance between satorial lust, and fiscal probity can be achieved  .


----------



## RogerP

Fall colours from Friday. Samuelsohn MTM suit, Gaziano & Girling boots.


----------



## Howard

nice sharp shoes Rog.


----------



## upr_crust

I am off to London for a week tomorrow night, but for the long weekend, my husband and I have had the pleasure of hosting fellow poster Bernoulli. We've had adventures gastronomic, sartorial and cultural. Below are some "lifestyle" photos - shots from Saturday - the courtyard of the Morgan Library, then Bouley at Home; and today, a casual shot from the Brooklyn Bridge Park, and the styling prior to dinner this evening (at The Simone), and shots from the roof deck of my building after dinner.

The ascot and pocket square I wore Saturday, and the tie worn by my husband, were presents from Bernoulli , as was the tie worn by me this evening. For Bernoulli, for this evening's attire, I lent him tie, pocket square, and cufflinks.

For your viewing pleasure, then . . .


----------



## RogerP

Wow - I love ALL of these shots of the sharp-dressed trio!


----------



## Howard

sharp dressed men!


----------



## bernoulli

Your name came up a bunch of times. In all of them we shared a deep appreciation of your sartorial and personal qualities. Please keep posting.



RogerP said:


> Wow - I love ALL of these shots of the sharp-dressed trio!


----------



## momsdoc

I wasn't planning on posting here today. However, this was the first real Fall day with temps appropriate for breaking out the tweed and boots.

As those regular readers may remember, I purchased these J. Fitzpatrick Wetlake mahogany and indigo denim button boots a while ago. I was unsure what they would pair with given the dichotomy of the formality of button boots, and denim shaft. Many others expressed the same concern. Well, I took on the challenge today, and am pleased with the results.

The rustic Donnegal jacket, and casual wide wale navy cords seem to work well with the denim shaft. The relaxed dressyness of a sports coat and turtleneck shirt under the Fair Isle sweater IMO gives enough support for the button boots.

The response I recieved while doing rounds at the hospital has been overwhelming. I have never recieved so many compliments before. From pretty young nurses ogling the boots, to patients and families complimenting me on my appearance, even a critically ill ICU patient admiring the boots, it was a heady experience. Even other doctors, a group not known for their sartorial acumen made appreciative comments.

I stopped by my nearby BB to see if there was anything of interest, and picked up 4 button down shirts for $189 and a half off tweed sports coat. While there, the salesman literally paraded me through the store for the other sales persons to see my boots, as well as numerous customers. Justin's website was shared with well over a dozen persons today, and hopefully he will get a bite or two.

Sports Coat: JAB
Turtleneck: Croft and Barrel - Kohl's
Sweater: BB
Cords: BB
Button Boots: J. Fitzpatrick


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> I wasn't planning on posting here today. However, this was the first real Fall day with temps appropriate for breaking out the tweed and boots.
> 
> As those regular readers may remember, I purchased these J. Fitzpatrick Wetlake mahogany and indigo denim button boots a while ago. I was unsure what they would pair with given the dichotomy of the formality of button boots, and denim shaft. Many others expressed the same concern. Well, I took on the challenge today, and am pleased with the results.
> 
> The rustic Donnegal jacket, and casual wide wale navy cords seem to work well with the denim shaft. The relaxed dressyness of a sports coat and turtleneck shirt under the Fair Isle sweater IMO gives enough support for the button boots.
> 
> The response I recieved while doing rounds at the hospital has been overwhelming. I have never recieved so many compliments before. From pretty young nurses ogling the boots, to patients and families complimenting me on my appearance, even a critically ill ICU patient admiring the boots, it was a heady experience. Even other doctors, a group not known for their sartorial acumen made appreciative comments.
> 
> I stopped by my nearby BB to see if there was anything of interest, and picked up 4 button down shirts for $189 and a half off tweed sports coat. While there, the salesman literally paraded me through the store for the other sales persons to see my boots, as well as numerous customers. Justin's website was shared with well over a dozen persons today, and hopefully he will get a bite or two.
> 
> Sports Coat: JAB
> Turtleneck: Croft and Barrel - Kohl's
> Sweater: BB
> Cords: BB
> Button Boots: J. Fitzpatrick
> 
> View attachment 25091
> 
> 
> View attachment 25092
> 
> 
> View attachment 25093
> 
> 
> View attachment 25094


Really well done - a lot of thought and skill are on display in your outfit. The boots speak for themselves, but, IMHO, the Fair Isle is what makes it all work. It's nicely original / nicely done.


----------



## bernoulli

Since I had to cycle to work on a Sunday I chose something more festive. Gladly I have a steamer in my office. A chance to inaugurate my latest footwear acquisition. Tie is an amazing knit that the camera unfortunately cannot fully capture.


----------



## FLMike

^I really like the outfit a lot, especially the color coordination, but the cuffs look a bit ridiculous, in my opinion.


----------



## Howard

Love the boots Bernoulli.


----------



## momsdoc

Fading Fast said:


> Really well done - a lot of thought and skill are on display in your outfit. The boots speak for themselves, but, IMHO, the Fair Isle is what makes it all work. It's nicely original / nicely done.


Thanks

I was planning on wearing bottle green cords but couldn't find my brown leather/green tweed J. Fitzpatrick button boots.

So today was spent changing over the shoe closet to get rid of all my shoes and break out the boots.


----------



## RogerP

Momsdoc - love that ensemble - terrific blend of colour and texture.

bernoulli - I bet you're wondering how you ever lived without those gorgeous Chelseas - you're certainly putting them to good use! And I do absolutely love that tie.


----------



## RogerP

Maiden outing for the new corduroy jacket - a first for me - and I have to say I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Maiden outing for the new corduroy jacket - a first for me - and I have to say I'm really enjoying it.


Hey, are you not really a lawyer, but secretly a clothing-catalogue model? These shots are catalogue ready.

Me to my girlfriend: "I want to look like that guy."
My girlfriend: "I want you to look like that guy."​
Great outfit - perfect example of keeping the textures and "vibe" of every single piece consistent and harmonized.


----------



## RogerP

FF - Lol at the girlfriend comment!  You are both very kind - thank you both for the compliment. :beer:


----------



## Howard

Wow, Did you shave off the 'stache? nice!


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> Wow, Did you shave off the 'stache? nice!


Cheers - yes - it's history.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Cheers - yes - it's history.


I shaved everything off almost 15 years ago and it feels great.


----------



## bernoulli

I tried the same line with my wife.

Me to my wife: "I want to look like that guy."
My wife: "Nice try smart ass, but you have enough clothes".



RogerP said:


> FF - Lol at the girlfriend comment!  You are both very kind - thank you both for the compliment. :beer:


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli said:


> I tried the same line with my wife.
> 
> Me to my wife: "I want to look like that guy."
> My wife: "Nice try smart ass, but you have enough clothes".


Hilarious!


----------



## bernoulli

Hard to follow that many nice fits. And even harder pairing my first suit with first tie and first shirt. I still like the combo but would have changed a few things on the vest and the rest of the suit (no gauntlet cuffs? the horror!).


----------



## RogerP

You don't make it look hard my friend - you put together all of those new elements splendidly. Love the purple-fringed pocket square.


----------



## bernoulli

Thanks for the nice words. You know what's best about the PS? It cost me less than USD 1 on Taobao.



RogerP said:


> You don't make it look hard my friend - you put together all of those new elements splendidly. Love the purple-fringed pocket square.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> You don't make it look hard my friend - you put together all of those new elements splendidly. Love the purple-fringed pocket square.


Ditto

That suit "flows" nicely on you.


----------



## upr_crust

This evening, I am attending the Autumn Dinner at the Frick Collection - my first time at a major black tie fundraiser event such as that.

I am wearing some swag from my recent trip to London - and some older pieces as well.

Tuxedo - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Budd
Dress Set - Brooks Brothers (other than the close-up, which is a dress set put together, cufflinks from a defunct shop, and studs from Budd, which turned out to be too small for the buttonholes of my shirt - arghhhhhh.)
Braces - New & Lingwood (new)
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson (new)
Waistcoat - Joseph Abboud
Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
Overcoat and scarf - Turnbull & Asser (scarf new)
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Shaver




----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> This evening, I am attending the Autumn Dinner at the Frick Collection - my first time at a major black tie fundraiser event such as that.
> 
> I am wearing some swag from my recent trip to London - and some older pieces as well.
> 
> Tuxedo - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Budd
> Dress Set - Brooks Brothers (other than the close-up, which is a dress set put together, cufflinks from a defunct shop, and studs from Budd, which turned out to be too small for the buttonholes of my shirt - arghhhhhh.)
> Braces - New & Lingwood (new)
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson (new)
> Waistcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> Overcoat and scarf - Turnbull & Asser (scarf new)
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 25254
> View attachment 25255
> View attachment 25256
> View attachment 25257
> View attachment 25258
> View attachment 25259


You look very nice, enjoy the dinner.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Absolutely brilliant.


Ditto.

And, stating the obvious, you are back and back with a bang.

Good to see you again, hope the trip was wonderful.


----------



## Fading Fast

For its wonderful classic Britishness, I have theoretically pushed the "like" button for post #1185, but knowing that particular member has rewired the circuitry (am I dating myself? How 'bout this instead - hacked into the software / rewrote the algorithm) so that a small electrical jolt is delivered to any member who pushes the "like" button on one of his posts.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ I found a workaround- I liked your post liking his post. And that green tweed is most likable.


----------



## upr_crust

Back, after a two-week hiatus. Not entirely back into work mode, but getting there.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
Topcoat & scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## RogerP

From Friday past - an evening stroll at a lakeside park. Pal Zileri sport coat, G&G boots.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
My friend, that whole rig is incredible, but the boots are absolutely magnificent! :amazing:


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, welcome back - you've been missed. That suit's material looks particularly wonderful as do those nicely aging shoes.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> From Friday past - an evening stroll at a lakeside park. Pal Zileri sport coat, G&G boots.


I see you're still freelancing as a model. Heck of a tailoring job on that outstanding sport coat.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> From Friday past - an evening stroll at a lakeside park. Pal Zileri sport coat, G&G boots.


very handsome Rog.


----------



## RogerP

Thank you for the kind comments, gentlemen. They are much appreciated.


----------



## Winhes2

First day trying to put together textures. Suggestions of improvements welcome.

Camelhair jacket
Textured cream shirt
Light blue wool tie (from TweedyDon last week)
Navy wool trousers
Black brogues








Textures up close:


----------



## upr_crust

I recently received today's shoes as a gift from fellow poster Bernoulli, a "crime of opportunity" - they fit well, they were very well priced, and Bernoulli was in a generous mood.

In thinking of how to wear blue shoes, I opted for today's ensemble. How well I've done I leave to your judgment.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Vintage no name
Shoes - Magnanni
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## RogerP

A tip of the hat to Bernoulli - a true gentleman - and congrats to you on the lovely gift. You've certainly put them to good use! Navy museum and suede? Gorgeous.


----------



## RogerP

Winhes2 - I confess to struggling when it comes to pairing a camelhair coat - though I've not owned one for some time. It's a very light shade for a winter wear jacket, and I think it works better when anchored by darker colours for shirt and tie (without going to extremes of course). Your pairing of a cream shirt and pale blue tie looks a little washed out overall, IMO.


----------



## Howard

good to see you're wearing the hat again Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

My fondness for this vest continues to grow. Upr, your outfit, as always, is splendid. I hope you enjoy the new pair of blue shoes. Your hospitality was great as always.


----------



## RogerP

This is an exercise in what can be made of a sub $200 navy blazer. I picked this up on sale from Spier and Mackay a while back for wear in a more casual context, and for travel. It is unlined and soft structured and yet more often I have found myself dressing it up rather than down. I won't write any poems about the quality of the fabric, but it is at least decent and certainly better than expected for anywhere near the price.



A better look at the watch peeking out from my shirt cuff - vintage IWC from 1969.



And a glam shot of the boots.


----------



## Winhes2

RogerP, that is a really nice combinations of blue and greys. The blue blazer and grey trousers would be standard, but the darker vest with the darker blazer and square and lighter tie and shirt with the lighter trousers really turn the ensemble into something very nice.


----------



## upr_crust

The most notable thing about today's attire is the tie - a present from a friend in Firenze.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Creazioni Tucci, Firenze
Cufflinks - Liberty, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## eagle2250

^^
My friend, your rig is, as always, magnificent. In the pictures showcasing your wear of a topcoat and chapeau, you strike me as one of our more prominent captains of industry...a good and comfortable look for you. Thank you for the ongoing inspiration!


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The most notable thing about today's attire is the tie - a present from a friend in Firenze.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Creazioni Tucci, Firenze
> Cufflinks - Liberty, London
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 25410
> View attachment 25411
> View attachment 25412
> View attachment 25413
> View attachment 25414
> View attachment 25415


upr_crust
Love the tie and pocket square combination with your suit.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> My friend, your rig is, as always, magnificent. In the pictures showcasing your wear of a topcoat and chapeau, you strike me as one of our more prominent captains of industry...a good and comfortable look for you. Thank you for the ongoing inspiration!


Thank you for the compliments, but, despite the visuals, I am hardly a captain of industry - more a schlepper of industry.



wildcat1976 said:


> upr_crust
> Love the tie and pocket square combination with your suit.


Thanks. Happily, I have pocket squares featuring every conceivable shade of red, and can coordinate between tie and pocket square with some degree of harmony.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Winhes2!

Bernoulli - very sharp as always - I love a vested suit and that particular vest is an attractive departure from the norm.

Crusty - top notch as expected. That's a beautiful tie and I remain envious of your collection of hats.


----------



## Fading Fast

Winhes2 said:


> RogerP, that is a really nice combinations of blue and greys. The blue blazer and grey trousers would be standard, but the darker vest with the darker blazer and square and lighter tie and shirt with the lighter trousers really turn the ensemble into something very nice.


I, too, think the vest is the thing that really elevates the outfit (and pulls it all together).


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I agree with all the above complements and will add - That Scarf! (made by _Perfect & Old World_, London, I think you noted) is outstanding.

And, you are a Captain here at AAAC.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, I agree with all the above complements and will add - That Scarf! (made by _Perfect & Old World_, London, I think you noted) is outstanding.
> 
> And, you are a Captain here at AAAC.


Thank you for the kind words. Today's scarf was a good choice by my late husband - one of his last purchases at Fortnum's, as his last visit to London was 20 years ago.


----------



## upr_crust

This midday, I am meeting a fellow sartorial enthusiast for lunch - our first meeting in the flesh, as it happens - and, that being so, I decided to drag out some of the better glad rags, as I will be in the company of at least one person who might appreciate them. Pulling out all of the stops then, is today's attire.

Suit & overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Hilditch & Key
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

very nice ensemble Crusty.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> This midday, I am meeting a fellow sartorial enthusiast for lunch - our first meeting in the flesh, as it happens - and, that being so, I decided to drag out some of the better glad rags, as I will be in the company of at least one person who might appreciate them. Pulling out all of the stops then, is today's attire.
> 
> Suit & overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Hilditch & Key
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Vintage watch chain
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 25439
> View attachment 25440
> View attachment 25441
> View attachment 25442
> View attachment 25443
> View attachment 25444


You're going in guns blazing - looks awesome. Have a great lunch.


----------



## Winhes2

Having received three earlier opinions regarding a textured cream shirt and light blue wool tie with this camel jacket, navy trousers and black brogues What Are You Wearing Today 2.0? , today I wore the jacket with a darker browner shirt and a darker browner wool tie (also from TweedyDon), dark brown trousers and dark brown oxfords. I'm guessing I'll hear about the pockets.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

You open for comments?

The colors of your outfit, now appearing on monitors around the world, are nothing like you say they are. In the full-length shot where you say everything is brown, nothing is brown. It's black (shoes), charcoal (pants) and cream (jacket). So we really can't judge harmonization until you spring for a decent software package that can adjust color before posting.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
Regarding the clothes beyond the colors. The fit is okay. It's boxy though and boxy is a preference not a fit so if it's yours, you've achieved it. You don't need any buttons on the jacket for it looks to be self-closing, part of the boxy charm no doubt.


----------



## Winhes2

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> 
> You open for comments?


Always sir, and thank you for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## bernoulli

Posting after two grandmasters, @upr_crust and @RogerP, is really intimidating.


----------



## FLMike

bernoulli said:


> Posting after two grandmasters, @upr_crust and @RogerP


Chess or Freemasonry?

And then, from my youth, there was Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five.


----------



## RogerP

@bernoulli - love the drape of that db suit!

@Winhes2 - this is an improvement with the darker coloured tie. I'd consider a medium blue shirt in favor of the cream selected, just to break up the overly strong 'shades of chocolate' theme. And a bit of pattern in the shirt wouldn't hurt, either.


----------



## upr_crust

Recycling a shirt I wore for a few hours Saturday evening, for meeting some friends for drinks, combining it with a different suit.

Off to a museum preview this evening at the Frick.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - New & Lingwood, London
Cufflinks - souvenir shop, somewhere in mainland China
Pocket square - no name brand, a gift from fellow poster Bernoulli
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> Chess or Freemasonry?


I can't speak for Roger, but I am a Grand Master of the Supreme Order of Idle Fripperies.


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> Chess or Freemasonry?


I can't speak for Roger, but I am a Grand Master of the Supreme Order of Idle Fripperies.


----------



## Howard

enjoy the museum Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

Sharkskin, shantung and square. Shantung and square are new. Second time ever wearing striped ties.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, with sun and variable temperatures - cold in the morning, mild by the afternoon . . .

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - no name brand, a gift from fellow poster Bernoulli
Shoes - Edward Green
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Jgarner197

My son desperately wanted daddy to dress up for Halloween too. Therefore I did my best for part of the day as a last minute James Bond


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> My son desperately wanted daddy to dress up for Halloween too. Therefore I did my best for part of the day as a last minute James Bond
> View attachment 25597


Which James Bond were you?


----------



## upr_crust

For this year, today's suit is my "birthday suit" (no, not THAT birthday suit). I wore this suit first this season for my birthday lunch in London, and I'm wearing it today, for my husband's birthday dinner this evening.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Braces - Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## Clintotron

upr_crust said:


> For this year, today's suit is my "birthday suit" (no, not THAT birthday suit). I wore this suit first this season for my birthday lunch in London, and I'm wearing it today, for my husband's birthday dinner this evening.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
> Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> 
> View attachment 25599
> View attachment 25600
> View attachment 25601
> View attachment 25602
> View attachment 25603


While I'm sure you're a fine specimen, this birthday suit may very well garner more favorable attention on this forum. Sharp as always, Mr. Upr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> Which James Bond were you?


My favorite Bond was Connery's portrayals. So I suppose it was a last minute attempt at Connery's Goldfinger. My tie was wrong, the shirt placket was wrong, and my shoes were wrong, lol but overall I felt it went alright.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> My favorite Bond was Connery's portrayals. So I suppose it was a last minute attempt at Connery's Goldfinger. My tie was wrong, the shirt placket was wrong, and my shoes were wrong, lol but overall I felt it went alright.


For an on-the-fly effort, it was quite good. Next year, with planning, you could try for this:









Or, even better - one of the greatest entrées in a movie ever:


----------



## never behind

Today is my first attempt at building a cold weather outfit. I haven't worn a sweater in 20 years. I'm just not sure about this. Any feedback is welcome.

OCBD - Proper Cloth
Sweater - JAB
Flannels - O'Connell's
Longwings - Cheaney










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Suffice to say you are looking great, with your first effort to return to the sweater wearing fold! Well done. :beer:


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> Today is my first attempt at building a cold weather outfit. I haven't worn a sweater in 20 years. I'm just not sure about this. Any feedback is welcome.
> 
> OCBD - Proper Cloth
> Sweater - JAB
> Flannels - O'Connell's
> Longwings - Cheaney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done - welcome back to the fight, this time I know our side will win. 

That said, you might want to try pulling up the waist band of the sweater a bit so that a small amount of the sweater material billows over the waist band. As shown below, it gives a bit more of a relax or natural look - IMHO.


----------



## mkrgk

upr_crust said:


> Midweek, with sun and variable temperatures - cold in the morning, mild by the afternoon . . .
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - no name brand, a gift from fellow poster Bernoulli
> Shoes - Edward Green
> Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
> Scarf - Hickey Freeman
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 25571
> View attachment 25572
> View attachment 25573
> View attachment 25574
> View attachment 25575
> View attachment 25576


The braces are outstanding!


----------



## Howard

looking very handsome Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

A story about today's tie. I met Damiano Presta in his store in Rome and he came as an artist, describing his ties as pieces of art more than "simple" accessories . The present tie was described by him as "the ferrari of ties", and was produced in a limited edition (numbered and everything). After all, ferraris don't sell in bulk. We spent an hour talking about ties and I appreciated every second of it. I am especially glad that he indulged a dilettante and his broken Italian. And in the end I got a generous discount for my troubles. A year later I showed up in the store wearing the tie and the saleswoman instantly asked where it was from. She told me that the tie was never produced again (up till then), since Damiano likes to experiment and tries not to revisit his past "masterpieces", always looking forward.


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend,
thank you for sharing that strikingly handsome tie with us and, more importantly, the historical details of it's purchase. The anecdotal details invest the purchase with necessary perspective and indeed an aura of creative character that goes far beyond simply shopping for a tie!


----------



## upr_crust

A rainy day is predicted for NYC, so I've opted for a suit soon to visit the dry cleaner, and a raincoat.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof
Scarf - Brooks Brothers


----------



## bernoulli

Eagle, thanks for the kind words. Upr, as alwways, flawless. How do you like this Charvet compared to your other ties from them? Oh, and the windowpane pattern on the suit looks great.

Another tie story. Talking to a few colleagues, one commented on the shantung tie and asked if it was "real" (e.g not fake). This being China and all, a fair question. I say it is not fake and the "gentleman" simply takes a step closer, grabs the tie and turns it to read the label. Personal space, much? I already thought he was an asshole, he didn't need to provide further evidence...


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, you look great, and yesterday's Charvet is only one of many in the herd - neither the most nor the least favorite, but it did suit the ensemble well.

Continuing with the windowpane theme, then . . .

The sun has returned to NYC, and we're off to dinner this evening with old friends, and, as it is becoming the season of winter-weight fabrics, I have broken out today's suit from its plastic dry cleaner chrysalis for the occasion.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - vintage no name
Cufflinks - Harrods
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Carmina
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Bernoulli, you look great, and yesterday's Charvet is only one of many in the herd - neither the most nor the least favorite, but it did suit the ensemble well.
> 
> Continuing with the windowpane theme, then . . .
> 
> The sun has returned to NYC, and we're off to dinner this evening with old friends, and, as it is becoming the season of winter-weight fabrics, I have broken out today's suit from its plastic dry cleaner chrysalis for the occasion.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - vintage no name
> Cufflinks - Harrods
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Carmina
> Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 25793
> View attachment 25794
> View attachment 25795
> View attachment 25796
> View attachment 25797
> View attachment 25798


AND why can I NOT afford these stellar outfits??? I am, in a way, jealous. But ALWAYS SUPERB, Crusty!


----------



## Howard

looking very handsome Crusty, enjoy the dinner.


----------



## upr_crust

After last evening, when dinner with old friends made for a long and fattening soiree, I came home late, and threw today's attire together rather quickly. It is hoped that the effect is not too terrible.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Brooks Brothers
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## FLMike

^Nope, not too terrible.


----------



## DCR

FLMike said:


> ^Nope, not too terrible.


Well he had you at the tassel loafers.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, How do you know what clothes to wear that day to that certain occasion you go to?


----------



## ran23

Wonder wow shape I would look for these 25 F mornings?


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> ^Nope, not too terrible.


Thank you, Mike.



DCR said:


> Well he had you at the tassel loafers.


You obviously know Mike's tastes .



Howard said:


> Crusty, How do you know what clothes to wear that day to that certain occasion you go to?


To be quite honest, I normally decide what to wear the evening before each day, usually after consulting the weather predictions, and taking into account what I know what I'll be doing that day. Beyond that, it's a matter of chance - sometimes I choose to wear something that catches my eye in my closet, or something I've not worn in a long time.


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> ^Nope, not too terrible.


Thank you, Mike.



DCR said:


> Well he had you at the tassel loafers.


You obviously know Mike's tastes .



Howard said:


> Crusty, How do you know what clothes to wear that day to that certain occasion you go to?


To be quite honest, I normally decide what to wear the evening before each day, usually after consulting the weather predictions, and taking into account what I know what I'll be doing that day. Beyond that, it's a matter of chance - sometimes I choose to wear something that catches my eye in my closet, or something I've not worn in a long time.


----------



## Jgarner197

Still trying to isolate a good location to take photos in the new house. My apologies for poor lighting. Figured a tweed jacket would be a casual enough pairing for the new JCrew Kenton Pacer boots.

Jacket-Pendleton 
Shirt/braces-JAB
Tie-Chipp
Ps-Joseph Abboud
Trousers-BB
Boots-JCrew


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Still trying to isolate a good location to take photos in the new house. My apologies for poor lighting. Figured a tweed jacket would be a casual enough pairing for the new JCrew Kenton Pacer boots.
> 
> Jacket-Pendleton
> Shirt/braces-JAB
> Tie-Chipp
> Ps-Joseph Abboud
> Trousers-BB
> Boots-JCrew
> View attachment 25870
> View attachment 25871
> View attachment 25872


What's the verdict / your thoughts on the new boots (it diid you post about them elsewhere)?

Love the outfit, but might have gone with a heavier-weight and more-textured trousers for the boots and sport coat, but might just be the pic isn't reflecting the pants properly.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> What's the verdict / your thoughts on the new boots (it diid you post about them elsewhere)?
> 
> Love the outfit, but might have gone with a heavier-weight and more-textured trousers for the boots and sport coat, but might just be the pic isn't reflecting the pants properly.


I am very pleased with the overall product! Particularly at the sub $200 price point on sale or with coupon code. Construction is quite good overall IMO. They do run big so I am glad I read enough reviews and chose a half size down. They also run wide so for some depending on foot shape you may want to even entertain a full size down. Comfort is great as I am half way through the day and have felt no pain or irritation. I will say I assumed them to be on the warmer side and wore a thinner sock to accommodate which was a mistake as my toes definitely feel it in the 29 degree weather today. I think JCrew has a homerun here and I would without hesitation recommend it to anyone. Great ability to be dressed up or down as I tried them on last night with dark denim. I would love the true Alden Indy 405 that JCrew lists, but when I can buy two of these Kentons and still have enough left over to take the family out for a reasonably nice dinner... I would choose this route almost every time.

Thank you very much for the kind words. Some of it may be the poor photo quality. My heavy flannel tan trousers are at the cleaners so this was a back up choice. It is a heavy weight chino in British Tan but certainly lacks the texture.


----------



## Winhes2

upr_crust said:


> A rainy day is predicted for NYC, so I've opted for ...
> 
> upr_crust, your shoes are always shined in your photos. When you go out on rainy or snowy days, do you wear either shoe covers or overshoes or do you let them get wet?


----------



## upr_crust

In answer to your question, for rainy days, I tend to wear older shoes, and let them get wet. For snow, I would opt either for shoes designed to be weatherproof, or to use overshoes of some variety. I've recently discovered that, to remove salt stains from leather, a solution of equal parts white vinegar and water will remove the salt stains - dab a bit on the stained areas until the salt stains disappear. It doesn't take a lot of it to work.


----------



## Winhes2

upr_crust said:


> In answer to your question, for rainy days, .... It doesn't take a lot of it to work.


Thanks!


----------



## mreams99

It's a cool fall day here, and I thought it would be a great day for a camel hair jacket.

















Jacket and vest: Brooks Brothers
Shirt: Lands' End
Chinos: Gustin
Boots: Allen Edmonds


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nice rig! :beer:


----------



## Howard

mreams99 said:


> It's a cool fall day here, and I thought it would be a great day for a camel hair jacket.
> View attachment 25922
> 
> 
> View attachment 25921
> 
> Jacket and vest: Brooks Brothers
> Shirt: Lands' End
> Chinos: Gustin
> Boots: Allen Edmonds


loving the boot color.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and the skies have cleared, and the temperatures in NYC have dropped - time for a three piece suit in flannel.

Suit & overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson, London
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

nice attire Crusty, How did you dress today for the cold?


----------



## bernoulli

A friend comes over with cigars for us to enjoy after lunch. It was after I gave a seminar but I did not feel like it. But there is a reason that the Chinese civilization developed all sorts of interesting social norms. You are not supposed to refuse. And after starting to smoke it and chatting, I discovered it was a great idea after all. This is the best way to stand corrected.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice attire Crusty, How did you dress today for the cold?


The hat, scarf and coat that I was shown wearing were sufficient to keep me warm yesterday.



bernoulli said:


> A friend comes over with cigars for us to enjoy after lunch. It was after I gave a seminar but I did not feel like it. But there is a reason that the Chinese civilization developed all sorts of interesting social norms. You are not supposed to refuse. And after starting to smoke it and chatting, I discovered it was a great idea after all. This is the best way to stand corrected.
> View attachment 25993
> View attachment 25994


Very elegant, if very restrained, for you, Bernoulli. I am glad that you posted today, as it is to snow, then rain here in NYC, and I've opted not to dress up today. I hope that the foul weather will be over by tomorrow, so that I can dress up like a civilized being to end the week.


----------



## ran23

a different look, a Uniqlo white Polo shirt with BD collars, under a Brooks Navy Polo sweater. I like this.


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you upr. I was giving a research seminar so looked for something classic. I was wearing the wonderful braces you gave me and that always get people commenting, though, so it was classic with a twist.



upr_crust said:


> The hat, scarf and coat that I was shown wearing were sufficient to keep me warm yesterday.
> 
> Very elegant, if very restrained, for you, Bernoulli. I am glad that you posted today, as it is to snow, then rain here in NYC, and I've opted not to dress up today. I hope that the foul weather will be over by tomorrow, so that I can dress up like a civilized being to end the week.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Thank you upr. I was giving a research seminar so looked for something classic. I was wearing the wonderful braces you gave me and that always get people commenting, though, so it was classic with a twist.


I am glad that you are getting good use out of the braces, and that they gave your ensemble a "conversation piece".


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and the weather has gone from snow yesterday afternoon to rain this morning, but with promise of sun by this afternoon. Wanting to end my week on a high note, I'm ignoring my usual caution in dressing for the meteorology, and have opted to give an airing to yet another winter weight suit.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - J. Press
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason


----------



## eagle2250

^^
My friend, you are looking pretty dapper this AM. You wear double breasted jackets as well as any man I have ever seen do it! Today's suit looks memorably good on you.  Quoting the late, great Bob Hope, "Thanks for the memories!"


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> My friend, you are looking pretty dapper this AM. You wear double breasted jackets as well as any man I have ever seen do it! Today's suit looks memorably good on you. Quoting the late, great Bob Hope, "Thanks for the memories!"


I had the same thought - that suit looks awesome and very well tailored. I'd prefer the jacket to be a bit longer, but I know that's just not what they sell today. Even with that said, it looks outstanding. I disappear under stronger-patterned suits, but Upr's personality is enlivened by them.


----------



## Howard

very nice attire Crusty, hope you're keeping yourself warm today?


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> My friend, you are looking pretty dapper this AM. You wear double breasted jackets as well as any man I have ever seen do it! Today's suit looks memorably good on you. Quoting the late, great Bob Hope, "Thanks for the memories!"


Thank you, Eagle. Even at my fattest (some 30 lbs. heftier than I am now), double-breasted suits suited me. Why this is, I have no idea - must be my general proportions.



Fading Fast said:


> I had the same thought - that suit looks awesome and very well tailored. I'd prefer the jacket to be a bit longer, but I know that's just not what they sell today. Even with that said, it looks outstanding. I disappear under stronger-patterned suits, but Upr's personality is enlivened by them.


Ironically enough, I had the jacket shortened, as New & Lingwood didn't have this suit in a 42S, and I prefer the somewhat lower button stance of a 42R with a shortened jacket than N & L's usual fit for a 42S. The struggles of being 5'8" tall - borderline short, borderline regular.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice attire Crusty, hope you're keeping yourself warm today?


Don't worry about me, my raincoat has a wool liner, and today's suit is a hefty flannel - very warm.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Eagle. Even at my fattest (some 30 lbs. heftier than I am now), double-breasted suits suited me. Why this is, I have no idea - must be my general proportions.
> 
> Ironically enough, I had the jacket shortened, as New & Lingwood didn't have this suit in a 42S, and I prefer the somewhat lower button stance of a 42R with a shortened jacket than N & L's usual fit for a 42S. The struggles of being 5'8" tall - borderline short, borderline regular.


It hits your body correctly (as best as I can tell from a front view); the two things I noticed is how it looks versus your hands (not a great gauge anyway) and the distance between the last button and the bottom of the sport coat looked a touch short to me.

But understand, all that is the sartorial equivalent of counting angles on the head of a pin as the suit looks outstanding. I've always been a bit detailed focused, but AAAC has been like free drugs for my addiction so I really over focus on this stuff now.


----------



## immanuelrx

Hello all! It has been a while since I last posted. I have since moved from wonderful Seoul, South Korea to Jurbise, Belgium. A very huge change in pace let me tell you. Anyways, here is a picture of me during a night out in London. Only tie i brought. I will Probably go with a knit or wool tie next time. Cheers!

Trousers and Sports jacket: BB
Shirt - Lands End
Tie - Isaia
Pocket square - Unknown
Shoes - Allen Edmonds
Scarf - Giussani Tessuti


----------



## upr_crust

The start of a new week, and time to take things out of the closet that haven't seen the light of day in a long while - the suit and the boots. Whether or not they work and play well together I leave to your judgment.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Chester Barrie
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Vintage, no name brand
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Howard

How long does it take to clean out your closet Crusty?


----------



## DCR

upr_crust said:


> The start of a new week, and time to take things out of the closet that haven't seen the light of day in a long while - the suit and the boots. Whether or not they work and play well together I leave to your judgment.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
> Shirt - Chester Barrie
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Vintage, no name brand
> Vintage watch chain
> Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 26122
> View attachment 26123
> View attachment 26124
> View attachment 26125
> View attachment 26126
> View attachment 26127


That suit is excellent. I've complimented you on it before I'm sure but it's my favorite of yours. Back when Martin was still cutting the GF? I wish Southwick could replicate that waistcoat pattern.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> How long does it take to clean out your closet Crusty?


I don't know Howard - I've not had cause to clean it out yet .



DCR said:


> That suit is excellent. I've complimented you on it before I'm sure but it's my favorite of yours. Back when Martin was still cutting the GF? I wish Southwick could replicate that waistcoat pattern.


This suit dates from Spring/Summer 2009, I am sure - I bought it at the warehouse sale that Brooks had that August, which antedates Brooks' purchase of Southwick, which is now where all of Brooks' production in the US is done. I believe that all of the Golden Fleece work from that period was done by Martin Greenfield, as well as the MTM work - Martin himself fitted me for my first MTM suit in 2003 - an experience, to be sure.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, that is most likely my favorite tie of yours. You pull it off magnificently. Here a new suit and tie.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very nicely done, my friend. The new suit fits perfectly and the scarf seems the perfect finishing touch!


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, congratulations on the new suit - wear it in good health - and it combines well with the scarf from Ede & Ravenscroft, and, if I'm not mistaken, the boots you bought when last you were in NYC (I was a witness to both purchases - some might say that I was the agent provocateur in both cases). 

I am glad that you liked yesterday's tie - it is a favorite of mine, but it can be a bit difficult to wear. Yesterday's suit and shirt provided the properly sober background to allow the tie to "pop".


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire is made up, in great part, of items bought on sale - certainly the suit, waistcoat, overcoat, tie, and shoes.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Corneliani
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Vintage watch chain
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Santoni
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire is made up, in great part, of items bought on sale - certainly the suit, waistcoat, overcoat, tie, and shoes.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Corneliani
> Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Vintage watch chain
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - Santoni
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 26193
> View attachment 26194
> View attachment 26195
> View attachment 26196
> View attachment 26197
> View attachment 26198
> View attachment 26199


I never thought about "mixing/matching" an under-vest with a suit. I love how the tan vest contrasts with the coffee suit with a tan windowpane pattern. Something to keep in mind if and when I add something like this to my wardrobe.


----------



## Howard

That's a nice wardrobe Crusty, very autumn-ish.


----------



## upr_crust

A frigid Black Friday - a perfect day for three pieces of flannel.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - vintage no name brand
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling, via Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason, London


----------



## Howard

looking very good Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

After an afternoon of monsoon rains yesterday, the sun has returned to NYC. My husband and I are attending a museum reception at the Met this evening, a jewelry show, so a bit of bling is only appropriate.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury
Cufflinks - British Museum
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Magnanni
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

You're looking fabulous, enjoy the reception.


----------



## Orsini

upr_crust said:


> After an afternoon of monsoon rains yesterday, the sun has returned to NYC. My husband and I are attending a museum reception at the Met this evening, a jewelry show, so a bit of bling is only appropriate.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury
> Cufflinks - British Museum
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - New & Lingwood
> Shoes - Magnanni
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 26314
> View attachment 26315
> View attachment 26316
> View attachment 26317
> View attachment 26318
> View attachment 26319


Well, this looks particularly outstanding.

I always have to ask -- how do you shine those shoes?


----------



## upr_crust

Orsini said:


> Well, this looks particularly outstanding.
> 
> I always have to ask -- how do you shine those shoes?


I don't shine these shoes, the shoeshine person does them, and when last they were shined, the gentleman was very careful to shine only the smooth leather areas, and leave the suede alone - a clever trick.


----------



## bernoulli

Nerds gonna appreciate the cufflinks. Giving a (non-important) TV interview but I refuse to wear a TV fold on TV.


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, and it is to be quite breezy today, so I've opted for a flat cap, rather than a fedora, as it has a better chance of staying on my head in the wind.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Harvie & Hudson
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Wedgwood, via Harrods, Heathrow Terminal 3
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

I'm liking the scarf Crusty.


----------



## Orsini

upr_crust said:


> I don't shine these shoes, the shoeshine person does them, and when last they were shined, the gentleman was very careful to shine only the smooth leather areas, and leave the suede alone - a clever trick.


Yes, I guess it is best to let someone else do those things.


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend,
it is but one of life's little luxuries!


----------



## upr_crust

Another day of cold sunshine in NYC.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## upr_crust

The end of a seemingly long and busy week, and I've opted for something simple, with a surprise or two.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## Howard

looking good Crusty.


----------



## Jgarner197

Had a little fun on the last day of our company's no shave November for charity. I thought this beard would go well with POW.

Suit-BBGF MTM
Shirt-Individualized Shirts MTM
Tie-Paul Stuart
Braces-BBGF 
PS-Nordstrom 
Boots-Moral Code
Hat-1910 vintage Mallory Bowler


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Had a little fun on the last day of our company's no shave November for charity. I thought this beard would go well with POW.
> 
> Suit-BBGF MTM
> Shirt-Individualized Shirts MTM
> Tie-Paul Stuart
> Braces-BBGF
> PS-Nordstrom
> Boots-Moral Code
> Hat-1910 vintage Mallory Bowler
> View attachment 26411
> View attachment 26412
> View attachment 26413


Fantastic suit, love the pin-collar shirt and great choice of a tie. If I started now, by NEXT November, I still wouldn't have as strong a beard - sigh.


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> Had a little fun on the last day of our company's no shave November for charity. I thought this beard would go well with POW.
> 
> Suit-BBGF MTM
> Shirt-Individualized Shirts MTM
> Tie-Paul Stuart
> Braces-BBGF
> PS-Nordstrom
> Boots-Moral Code
> Hat-1910 vintage Mallory Bowler
> View attachment 26411
> View attachment 26412
> View attachment 26413


I concur with FF's opinion - the suit, shirt, collar pin, and tie combo is excellent, and, with your charitably-sourced facial hair, the bowler hat looks even more natural. Ditto on jealousy in re: the luxurious nature of your facial hair. Mine might grow to the length of yours, but it would be in a most unattractive shade of grey, and not with the thickness you've achieved.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Fantastic suit, love the pin-collar shirt and great choice of a tie. If I started now, by NEXT November, I still wouldn't have as strong a beard - sigh.





upr_crust said:


> I concur with FF's opinion - the suit, shirt, collar pin, and tie combo is excellent, and, with your charitably-sourced facial hair, the bowler hat looks even more natural. Ditto on jealousy in re: the luxurious nature of your facial hair. Mine might grow to the length of yours, but it would be in a most unattractive shade of grey, and not with the thickness you've achieved.


Thank you very much for the kind words gents! I am glad to hear the combo went well. Seeing the pin collar pulled off wonderfully by @upr_crust is what had me get a couple made as I truly love the look as well. I think this was the only time this hat has ever been worn by me outside the house  Grey is distinguished and quite classy so I would venture to guess that you with a beard would look every bit as good. The question would be as to your spouse... I for one know that mine loathes what I did today LOL


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> Had a little fun on the last day of our company's no shave November for charity. I thought this beard would go well with POW.
> 
> Suit-BBGF MTM
> Shirt-Individualized Shirts MTM
> Tie-Paul Stuart
> Braces-BBGF
> PS-Nordstrom
> Boots-Moral Code
> Hat-1910 vintage Mallory Bowler
> View attachment 26411
> View attachment 26412
> View attachment 26413


Wow, Did you grow that? That is a classic mustache.


----------



## DCR

Chief Inspector Garner. You look like you walked off the set of Ripper St. Well done sir, well done.


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> Wow, Did you grow that? That is a classic mustache.


Thank you Howard! I most certainly did. I wore a full beard for most of the month except the last week or so I shaped it into the friendly muttonchops as I believe they are called.


----------



## Jgarner197

DCR said:


> Chief Inspector Garner. You look like you walked off the set of Ripper St. Well done sir, well done.


Thank you very much! I haven't watched that show yet but in honor of your kind post I think I will start as it looks right up my alley.  Only a slight pun intended...


----------



## Woofa

First wear of the year for these.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very festive...Merry Christmas!


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you Howard! I most certainly did. I wore a full beard for most of the month except the last week or so I shaped it into the friendly muttonchops as I believe they are called.


You look like someone came out of the 1890's and that's a compliment.


----------



## cphamel

mikel said:


> Starting a new WAYWT thread to continue where we left off
> 
> Original WAYWT thread (dates back to 2006):
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/what-are-you-wearing-today.62656/
> 
> So, what are you wearing today?


----------



## cphamel

Hi there. Does anyone have an idea on how the cut of a Brioni suit differs to a Canali 19000 series or Tom Ford Shelton? I'm looking at this one: https://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400097336553


----------



## upr_crust

After a wet weekend, the weather in NYC has turned mild and dry, just in time for the beginning of the holiday season.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Lewin
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Longmire
Pocket square - De l'Isle
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

This evening there is a holiday party at the Frick. If ever there were an occasion on which to "push the boat out", i.e. to make an extra effort with one's attire, this would be it.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Howard

looking very nice, enjoy The Frick.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, had you not said anything, I'd have described your outfit today as very elegant with a touch of boldness but not as "having push[ed] the boat out."

You have some bolder suits (the brown Phineas Cole w/ a tan windowpane one you wore last week and your BB medium grey with a blue windowpane), shirts and ties than today's outstanding effort. Just noting, you've turned up the light and noise more in other outfits (but always with wonderful results) than today's.

Have fun tonight. I love the Frick, both its art and the building's architecture itself.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, had you not said anything, I'd have described your outfit today as very elegant with a touch of boldness but not as "having push[ed] the boat out."
> 
> You have some bolder suits (the brown Phineas Cole w/ a tan windowpane one you wore last week and your BB medium grey with a blue windowpane), shirts and ties than today's outstanding effort. Just noting, you've turned up the light and noise more in other outfits (but always with wonderful results) than today's.
> 
> Have fun tonight. I love the Frick, both its art and the building's architecture itself.


"Pushing the boat out", in UK parlance, is less about boldness and more about effort, which was the intent of my verbiage. As it was, I did try to incorporate some form of patterned shirt with today's suit, but was unconvinced of the rightness of the combinations in comparison to that which I chose. I've had today's tie for some time now, and thought that it needed an airing, and with a white shirt, it makes the statement that I was looking to make with this suit.

Tomorrow's attire should be bolder in color - stay tuned for that combo . . .


----------



## bernoulli

For somebody who grew up in a tropical country, the autumn colors are a magnificent experience. I will never get tired of it (could go the rest of my life without ever going to a beach again, though).


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> "Pushing the boat out", in UK parlance, is less about boldness and more about effort, which was the intent of my verbiage. As it was, I did try to incorporate some form of patterned shirt with today's suit, but was unconvinced of the rightness of the combinations in comparison to that which I chose. I've had today's tie for some time now, and thought that it needed an airing, and with a white shirt, it makes the statement that I was looking to make with this suit.
> 
> Tomorrow's attire should be bolder in color - stay tuned for that combo . . .


Thank you - I had never heard the expression before, but really like it (especially now that I understand what it means). Every time I'm at the Frick, it reminds me of those crazy Newport "cottages -" it's hard to believe any of those, or the Frick, was once someone's home.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you - I had never heard the expression before, but really like it (especially now that I understand what it means). Every time I'm at the Frick, it reminds me of those crazy Newport "cottages -" it's hard to believe any of those, or the Frick, was once someone's home.


Having a TV diet rich in BBC offerings, and a British husband (and a British employee - not one and the same, thank you) means that UK expressions have crept into my vocabulary.

As for the Frick mansion (and the Newport "cottages"), they can be rather daunting spaces to imagine oneself living in - rather more like gorgeous mausoleums, though there is an important difference between the Frick mansion and Newport structures like the Breakers and Marble House. The Frick collection was intended to be both a home, and a collection of rare and important works of art and antiques. The "cottages" in Newport were, by and large, all new construction, with relatively few older, rare, or particularly valuable works of art. Even Chateau-sur-Mer, the only one of the five "big" houses used primarily as a family home, is full of objects manufactured at the same time as the house was built (or remodeled).


----------



## upr_crust

This evening is my divisional holiday party, a large affair, with great hordes of technical staff milling about, eating, drinking and schmoozing in the space that is usually the company cafeteria. For this party, yesterday's grandiosity would be little appreciated, so I've opted for attire much less formal, with a visual "scherzo" - a small sartorial joke, in the form of today's cufflinks, a present from fellow poster Bernoulli. They are, apparently, the emblem of a comic book superhero - I will have to see if there are any nerds at this gathering who can identify the comic book character associated with the design. Otherwise, the cufflinks do coordinate with today's attire.

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - no name brand
Cufflinks - a gift from a good friend
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## DCR

The cufflinks are the symbol for Green Lantern (not a comic book nerd) and are also a Masonic reference. Stan Lee was a Freemason and that symbol refers to one of the lessons imparted during the 1st degree.


----------



## Howard

very nice style Crusty, enjoy your day.


----------



## bernoulli

DCR, as a nerd, let me point that that Stan Lee had nothing to do with the creation of the (Silver-Age) Green Lantern, if that is what you meant in your comment. John Broome and Gil Kane created Hal Jordan, the GL who sports the symbol in Upr's cufflinks (the 1940's Green Lantern had another symbol).



DCR said:


> The cufflinks are the symbol for Green Lantern (not a comic book nerd) and are also a Masonic reference. Stan Lee was a Freemason and that symbol refers to one of the lessons imparted during the 1st degree.


----------



## upr_crust

Another cold morning here in NYC. Wearing my tweed polo coat reminded me that I've not worn my camel's hair polo coat this season, hence my choice of outerwear for today (again, from Brooks Brothers at least 10 years ago).

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## DaveS

Upr, you never cease to amaze! Flawlessly done, as Always!


----------



## upr_crust

DaveS said:


> Upr, you never cease to amaze! Flawlessly done, as Always!


Thank you, Dave!

The end of a long week, and it remains sunny, dry and cold - perfect weather for more flannel.

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## Howard

very nice style Crusty.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

Wear it again Sam, for old times sake... I call this my Casablanca coat. The exaggerated collar and details give it a vintage feel. It only looks good worn fully buttoned, with the collar up, while wearing a fedora in some rundown gin joint in a two-bit town...


----------



## upr_crust

It continues to be sunny and cold here in NYC . . .

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## bernoulli

New tie. A keeper.


----------



## upr_crust

Today, I am taking my staff out for a holiday lunch, or at least as much of my staff that is well (one member has already called in sick). Regardless, I've dressed so at least the waitstaff of the restaurant have some hint as to whom to deliver the check.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand (Grenson Masterpiece ?)
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Today, I am taking my staff out for a holiday lunch, or at least as much of my staff that is well (one member has already called in sick). Regardless, I've dressed so at least the waitstaff of the restaurant have some hint as to whom to deliver the check.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Vintage watch chain
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand (Grenson Masterpiece ?)
> Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 26764
> View attachment 26765
> View attachment 26766
> View attachment 26767
> View attachment 26768
> View attachment 26769


Very sharp! The boots are perfect with this outfit.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Today, I am taking my staff out for a holiday lunch, or at least as much of my staff that is well (one member has already called in sick). Regardless, I've dressed so at least the waitstaff of the restaurant have some hint as to whom to deliver the check.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Vintage watch chain
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand (Grenson Masterpiece ?)
> Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 26764
> View attachment 26765
> View attachment 26766
> View attachment 26767
> View attachment 26768
> View attachment 26769


You can feel the wonderfulness of the suit's material even in the pics and the overall outfit is spot on holiday-business lunch. Have fun.

And ditto Wildcat1976 re the boots.


----------



## Howard

enjoy the holiday lunch Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, still sunny and cold in NYC. Today's suit is just back from the tailor, due to a minor case of excess avoirdupois on my part - let out the waist a little in both jacket and trousers, and had the trouser bottoms tapered. Overall, the changes are subtle, but an improvement.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Harvie & Hudson
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## upr_crust

The end of the week, and overcast here in NYC. As always, the choices for daily attire are driven by whimsy and caprice, in this case, the fact that I recently saw today's tie on the rack, and realized it had been a very long time since I last wore it. It seems to go reasonably well with today's suit, but I leave that to your judgment.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Zegna, via Bergdorf Goodman
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason
Scarf - New & Lingwood


----------



## bernoulli

Upr-stacular!


----------



## bernoulli

This is one of a batch of knit ties (with pointed ends) bought in the wonderful world of taobao, the Chinese version of eBay/Amazon. Alibaba's taobao is so big in China that the company created a sales holiday to match Black Friday. It is know as Single's Day, "celebrated" on 11/11. It was initially created for all the single people in China to lament the fact that they were unmarried by shopping their problems away. The company actually enforces a rule that all sellers cannot offer the same price for a higher price in the 90 days surrounding the "holiday".


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, were it I, I would have worn a plain shirt, rather than one with the same scale pattern as your jacket in your posting for today, but you made it work much better than I would have expected - good for you.

Today's attire is graced by a delightfully nerdy present from my good friend Bernoulli - today's cufflinks - I believe, a byproduct of Taobao.

Monday, and after a cold monsoon yesterday, the sun has returned.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason


----------



## bernoulli

@upr_crust, I believe you are correct. Next time.


----------



## Howard

nice ensemble Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> @upr_crust, I believe you are correct. Next time.


Meanwhile, I am delighted to be wearing your most recent present. My only question is whether or not the cufflinks will make me run faster . . . .


----------



## bernoulli

Please oh please, I hope the cufflinks won't make you even walk faster or, if so, that you won't always use this boost in speed. As someone who had to keep pace with your vigorous strolling around NYC, I plead to you to use your superwalking powers for good, not evil!



upr_crust said:


> Meanwhile, I am delighted to be wearing your most recent present. My only question is whether or not the cufflinks will make me run faster . . . .


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Please oh please, I hope the cufflinks won't make you even walk faster or, if so, that you won't always use this boost in speed. As someone who had to keep pace with your vigorous strolling around NYC, I plead to you to use your superwalking powers for good, not evil!


Duly noted. I will restrain my walking speed while wearing yesterday's cufflinks in your presence. If I find that I cannot control this superpower, I will simply blame you, since you most generously gave me the links in the first place .

This evening, there is an event at the main branch of Brooks Brothers, and, with that in mind, I have tried to wear as many items from that emporium as I can, tastefully. We shall see if the help recognizes my efforts.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Edward Green, via Brooks Brothers
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## never behind

Trying out some new purchases. Flannels are from Dapper Classics and the lambswool sweater from Howard Yount.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Good choices, for sure!


----------



## upr_crust

Yet another sunny cold day here in NYC. I've always worn today's suit with a rust or brown tie, so, for variation's sake, I'm trying it today with a dark green one - a seasonal color.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Tie - Barney's
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Boots - Paul Smith
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Aquascutum
Cap - Paul Stuart













































Bonus photo, from last night's event at Brooks Brothers . . .


----------



## never behind

Anyone else getting random broken pictures? I can't see Crusty's pics and it's making my day start off badly! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Yet another sunny cold day here in NYC. I've always worn today's suit with a rust or brown tie, so, for variation's sake, I'm trying it today with a dark green one - a seasonal color.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Tie - Barney's
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Pocket square - New & Lingwood
> Boots - Paul Smith
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Aquascutum
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 26977
> View attachment 26978
> View attachment 26979
> View attachment 26980
> View attachment 26981
> View attachment 26982
> 
> 
> Bonus photo, from last night's event at Brooks Brothers . . .
> 
> View attachment 26983


very nice.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Yet another sunny cold day here in NYC. I've always worn today's suit with a rust or brown tie, so, for variation's sake, I'm trying it today with a dark green one - a seasonal color.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Tie - Barney's
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Pocket square - New & Lingwood
> Boots - Paul Smith
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Aquascutum
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 26977
> View attachment 26978
> View attachment 26979
> View attachment 26980
> View attachment 26981
> View attachment 26982
> 
> 
> Bonus photo, from last night's event at Brooks Brothers . . .
> 
> View attachment 26983


upr_crust,

A very handsome picture of you at the BB event.
I can see you in a future BB catalog maybe?


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> upr_crust,
> 
> A very handsome picture of you at the BB event.
> I can see you in a future BB catalog maybe?


Thank you. I think that the closest I would come to being in the BB catalog is showing up on the Instagram feed for the gentleman who did my MTM suit worn yesterday - he took photos of the suit several months ago, and added it to his IG, I believe.


----------



## upr_crust

never behind said:


> Anyone else getting random broken pictures? I can't see Crusty's pics and it's making my day start off badly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am glad that it is the lack of my photos, rather than their presence, is the force that making your day start badly .


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, with chance of rain this afternoon, and all day tomorrow - a time to turn down the formality factor a bit.

Blazer, shirt, and khakis - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Pocket square - Drakes, via the Armoury, NYC
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend, your rig is as always, without flaw, but that vest is visually most memorable! Well done, as per usual, Sir. :beer:


----------



## Howard

flawless, Crusty.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

upr_crust said:


> Thursday, with chance of rain this afternoon, and all day tomorrow - a time to turn down the formality factor a bit...


Upr_Crust you take us to school! Your good taste and timeless style should be required college curriculum. Maybe we can save the world from producing any more 'hoodie' wearing execs!


----------



## upr_crust

SplurgeFrugal1 said:


> Upr_Crust you take us to school! Your good taste and timeless style should be required college curriculum. Maybe we can save the world from producing any more 'hoodie' wearing execs!


Thank you for your compliments, SplurgeFrugal1, though I fear that, so long as young men resist the urge to grow up (confusing growing up with growing old), that we will be plagued with hoodie-wearing execs.


----------



## upr_crust

An amusing sidebar to my day today. This noontime, I traveled across the Hudson to meet up with colleagues from my company's offices in New Jersey for a retirement luncheon for a long-time (and much valued) colleague. 

As lunch was coming to a close, many photos of the retiree were being taken by all and sundry, with other members of his department. However, one of the other attendees asked specifically to take a picture of me. Apparently, he has been telling his wife how well-dressed I am, and since we rarely are in the same place at the same time, he wanted to take a photo of me to show his wife what he's been talking about all these years. (In fact, he took two - one, a half-length shot while I was seated, and then one of me with my coat and hat on, full length.) 

Talk about a compliment coming from out of left field - I only regret that he didn't see me earlier in the week, when I was more grandly attired .


----------



## upr_crust

After a very long day yesterday, spent upstate with friends during which time too much food was eaten and too many adult beverages were consumed, it has turned out not to be a day to be fully suited up. So, with a re-run (with variations) of yesterday's attire, today ensemble.

Shirt & cords - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Carmina
Jacket - Soia & Kyo
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## never behind

Trying out a new combo for Christmas Eve. Sweater and tweed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking good...very festive...and a very Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## upr_crust

After an exceedingly quiet evening last night, my husband and I went out for a celebratory Christmas lunch at the Leopard, followed by a pleasant stroll through Central Park homewards. As we have had a very low-key Yuletide season so far, we got dressed up for the occasion today.

The usual photos:

Suit & overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Albert Thurston via New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason













































Extras - lunch and Central Park:


----------



## upr_crust

Today suit is new, the latest acquisition from Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole. My salesman seems to find things on sale that suit me, and like Pavlov's dog, I salivate (and purchase) when receiving notice of the private sale.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Corneliani
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Carmina
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino


----------



## ran23

The first Tie, Scarf and Braces, oh my. Nice Glen Plaid!


----------



## Howard

Those are very nice pictures, glad you two had a good time.


----------



## upr_crust

Another sunny, cold day here in NYC - a good day for something flannel and double-breasted.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & braces - Brooks Brothers
Tie - J Press
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Magnanni
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## blzr

Upr, I've been a long admirer of yours. The cuffs on your suit are perfect. Are they 2 inches?


----------



## upr_crust

blzr said:


> Upr, I've been a long admirer of yours. The cuffs on your suit are perfect. Are they 2 inches?


Thank you for the kind compliment.

For suits purchased in NYC, the standard cuff width I request is 1 3/4 inches. Today's suit was bought in London, and I didn't specify cuff width, but they appear to be 1 7/8 inches wide, which seems to suit the material and the proportions of the trouser legs. I have had 2" cuffs, but only once on request, at the suggestion of my alterations tailor, for a suit with narrowly tapered trousers in a lightweight wool.


----------



## momsdoc

Casual Hospital Saturday. Hence the moleskins and rustic sweater.

Sports coat: Peter Christian Harris Tweed
Moleskin trousers: Peter Christian
Tattersall shirt: Lands End
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Sweater: Brooks Brothers
Navy suede belt: Meermin
Navy Suede Chukkas: Rider Boot Co.


----------



## FLMike

^The boots look like an extension of the trousers. I’d much rather see some shade of brown or cordovan on the feet here, to create a little bit of contrast. Nicely put together rig, otherwise.


----------



## momsdoc

^^ I had the same thought.

Then I thought, “Why are black shoes fine with charcoal and black suits? Why are brown show fine with brown suits?” Then I said “f**k the rules. The shoes are a lighter shade than the trousers. The sports coat has dark navy specks in it, and I like the textural harmony of suede and moleskin. Let the I-Gents heads explode.”


----------



## upr_crust

very mixed day today - a full (or close to full) day at the office, followed by a casual party with friends, in the faraway lands of Forest Hills, Queens. I decided to dress semi-casually - blazer for the office, leather jacket for the party. Oh, and there's rain predicted by the afternoon - feh . . .

Blazer, shirt, waistcoat, overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Jeans - Levis
Pocket square - Ashear
Boots - Cheaney
Leather jacket - Marc New York
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> very mixed day today - a full (or close to full) day at the office, followed by a casual party with friends, in the faraway lands of Forest Hills, Queens. I decided to dress semi-casually - blazer for the office, leather jacket for the party. Oh, and there's rain predicted by the afternoon - feh . . .
> 
> Blazer, shirt, waistcoat, overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Jeans - Levis
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Boots - Cheaney
> Leather jacket - Marc New York
> Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> View attachment 27245
> View attachment 27246
> View attachment 27247
> View attachment 27248
> View attachment 27249
> View attachment 27250
> View attachment 27251


enjoy the party and Happy New Year.


----------



## immanuelrx

momsdoc said:


> ^^ I had the same thought.
> 
> Then I thought, "Why are black shoes fine with charcoal and black suits? Why are brown show fine with brown suits?" Then I said "f**k the rules. The shoes are a lighter shade than the trousers. The sports coat has dark navy specks in it, and I like the textural harmony of suede and moleskin. Let the I-Gents heads explode."


This is why you are one of my favorite people in the forum.

Happy new years all!


----------



## momsdoc

Another holiday, another day of hospital rounds. Should make it home by 11 this AM if all goes well.
Sporting some of my new sweater booty.

Sweater: Spier and McKay
Sports Coat: Brooks Brothers
Cords: Orvis
Belt: Walnut Manatee by AE
Boots: Herring


----------



## RogerP

Odlly enough I don't really do sweaters. But Momsdoc's recent posts inspired me to dust one off for today. Just a low key lunch with my parents to start the new year, but one that would include much romping with my sister's dog. So this is me doing rough and tumble.


----------



## Jeff84

I like your style.


----------



## momsdoc

You broke out the new EG’s? We’re the straps visible when you sat down, or do they remain your little secret?


----------



## RogerP

Jeff84 said:


> I like your style.


Thanks!



momsdoc said:


> You broke out the new EG's? We're the straps visible when you sat down, or do they remain your little secret?


I didn't check to be honest. I think when normally seated, the beginning of the bottom strap would just be showing. With legs fully extended - and with a tweak of the trousers for effect - it's full strap flash:

Certainly for the vast majority of the time that the boots are worn, the straps remain a hidden secret.


----------



## upr_crust

The first posting of 2019, after a holiday season full of too much sugar and alcohol. Resolutions must be made to correct this situation. In the interim, I will attempt to fit into my clothes as best I can.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Crombie
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## eagle2250

^^(In response to RogerP's post #1379) LOL, I am reminded of that classic line from the movie Dirty Dancing, "Nobody puts Baby in the corner!" The collar flap and associated straps are to once handsome design features, and ones that enhance the functional character of the boot, while also enhancing the visual impact of the boot being worn. Indeed they are a casual design, but also a decidedly handsome one. My friend, those boots look splendid on you!


----------



## never behind

Expanded my fledgling sweater collection with my first cardigan.

Merino cardigan - BB
OCBD - BB
Flannels - Dapper Classics
Shoes - Cheaney










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are wearing gifts from our Grandsons, varsity wrestlers at Timber Creek High School. They thought we should be sporting the right colors, when attending their matches!



















Typically, it appears that we may be lying down on the job! LOL.


----------



## Clintotron

NYE: Harris Tweed jacket, Lochcarron wool tie (both derived from @TweedyDon 's collection), Wranglers, Ariat boots.









Charred Sazerac courtesy of Ember Grille & Wine Bar, L'Auberge Du Lac Casino Resort

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Odlly enough I don't really do sweaters. But Momsdoc's recent posts inspired me to dust one off for today. Just a low key lunch with my parents to start the new year, but one that would include much romping with my sister's dog. So this is me doing rough and tumble.


nice style, Rog.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The first posting of 2019, after a holiday season full of too much sugar and alcohol. Resolutions must be made to correct this situation. In the interim, I will attempt to fit into my clothes as best I can.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Crombie
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 27324
> View attachment 27325
> View attachment 27326
> View attachment 27327
> View attachment 27328
> View attachment 27329


very nice Crusty, glad you enjoyed your New Year's.


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> ^^(In response to RogerP's post #1379) LOL, I am reminded of that classic line from the movie Dirty Dancing, "Nobody puts Baby in the corner!" The collar flap and associated straps are to once handsome design features, and ones that enhance the functional character of the boot, while also enhancing the visual impact of the boot being worn. Indeed they are a casual design, but also a decidedly handsome one. My friend, those boots look splendid on you!


Thank you very kindly my friend.



Howard said:


> nice style, Rog.


Thanks much Howard.


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> Today we are wearing gifts from our Grandsons, varsity wrestlers at Timber Creek High School. They thought we should be sporting the right colors, when attending their matches!
> 
> View attachment 27331
> 
> 
> View attachment 27333
> 
> 
> Typically, it appears that we may be lying down on the job! LOL.


Very cool - must be so awesome to be cheering on your grandkids.


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, cool and overcast in NYC, but with no sign of rain - another good day to dress up.

Today's braces are out for their maiden voyage.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers, MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## never behind

^^^ Now those are some fun braces. Hope those guys get some airtime in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Some classic crusty right there.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ +1 and one of my favorite suits of his.


----------



## upr_crust

never behind said:


> ^^^ Now those are some fun braces. Hope those guys get some airtime in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> As stated, today's wearing was the maiden voyage. I will definitely wear them without a waistcoat on their next outing.
Click to expand...


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Some classic crusty right there.





Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ +1 and one of my favorite suits of his.


Thank you, gentlemen. Today's suit was bought originally for my 40th high school class reunion, some five years ago, in the spirit of "revenge of the nerd" - the ugly duckling definitely established his swan status that evening. It also served as the suit I wore for my second wedding three years ago.


----------



## momsdoc

That’s a fantastic windowpane. Subtle but with enough presence to liven up the suit.


----------



## TweedyDon

Clintotron said:


> NYE: Harris Tweed jacket, Lochcarron wool tie (both derived from @TweedyDon 's collection), Wranglers, Ariat boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charred Sazerac courtesy of Ember Grille & Wine Bar, L'Auberge Du Lac Casino Resort
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


FANTASTIC pictures!


----------



## upr_crust

It's Friday, still cold and dry, and I am ready for a less grandiose sartorial end to the week, hence today's attire.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Bow tie, braces, and cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Crombie
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

very nice style Crusty.


----------



## momsdoc

I had my first wearing of the season of one of my favorite coats. A late 70's vintage Hungarian tweed car coat handed down to me by my wife's uncle in the mid 80's when he outgrew it. Every year I am surprised at how warm and lovely this coat is. The quality of the tweed is such that in 40 years it shows no wear, and is much heavier than anything readily available today. This is the most special coat I own, one that cannot easily be replaced in this day and age.

To celebrate it's innaugation for 2019, I went to a local craft store and finally bought buttons to make use of the working lapel buttonholes. The left is affixed indie the coat to the flap of material around the seam of the liner to the body and lapel. The right one is outside under the lapel. I can now close the neck up securely on both sides for protection on a cold and blustery day.

Car Coat: Verany Hungary
Donegal Sweater: JAB
Fawn Cav Twills: PC
Harris Tweed cap: Glencroft, UK
Boots: Wolverine 1000 mile Russell Field Boots













































That's about as good as I can get the exposure, color correction, contrast and brightness on the iPad Pro camera. I discovered a whole bunch of editing tools that I didn't know existed. All I accomplished I'm afraid is to screw them up even more. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ That is one very special coat with a lovely back story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jeff84




----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> View attachment 27458


You are looking good....and thank you for your service! :beer:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> You are looking good....and thank you for your service! :beer:


Ditto to both of eagle's comments. The only modest quibble is the sport coat looks (even by today's standards) a touch short - did you buy a long in your size? You look like you're built a lot like me - and I need a long. That said, you look sharp and classic.


----------



## upr_crust

The cold start of a new week. For today's attire, someone recently requested that I wear a Paul Stuart tie with a eyelet collar shirt. Here are the results.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue (a new acquisition)













































Just for the heck of it, the view last night from my living room - probably the last night this season that the Empire State Building would be lit in red and green.


----------



## Jeff84

I think it is just at the minimum for length. I find almost all of MWH regular is borderline, whereas for me a long is too long for my body. I bought a Regent fit 1818 suit last night. I felt like a million bucks getting it fitted.


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> I think it is just at the minimum for length. I find almost all of MWH regular is borderline, whereas for me a long is too long for my body. I bought a Regent fit 1818 suit last night. I felt like a million bucks getting it fitted.


Proper jacket length can vary from manufacturer to manufacturer, and from individual to individual. For myself, at 5'8", I am on the border between regular and short jackets, depending on source. I am sure that the jacket length of a BB Regent (a good model for you, from your photos) is probably a bit longer, as a regular, than the jacket shown in your last posted photo.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, love the tie (and pin collar), Polo coat (super classic look) and your view.


----------



## Jeff84

I’m trying to look better. You all inspire me.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, love the tie (and pin collar), Polo coat (super classic look) and your view.


Today's shirt I've had for a few years, but today's tie is some 30+ years old.

The view I have enjoyed for two years, and it hasn't lost its charms yet.


----------



## upr_crust

It's Tuesday, raining, and I've got drawing class this evening - not a time to get dressed up. Dressing defensively, then . . .

Leather jacket - Marc New York
Shirt & sweater - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Levi's 
Boots - Magnanni
Cap - James Dermot Hatters, London


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The cold start of a new week. For today's attire, someone recently requested that I wear a Paul Stuart tie with a eyelet collar shirt. Here are the results.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
> Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue (a new acquisition)
> 
> View attachment 27474
> View attachment 27475
> View attachment 27476
> View attachment 27477
> View attachment 27478
> View attachment 27479
> 
> 
> Just for the heck of it, the view last night from my living room - probably the last night this season that the Empire State Building would be lit in red and green.
> 
> View attachment 27480


That is a gorgeous picture of The Empire State Building.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

So long since I posted here. 
Some stuff for today
Suit - ElGanso
Shirt - Mister.Man
Tie and ps - Wesley1919
Shoes - Edward Green


----------



## clothingconnoisseur

upr_crust said:


> The cold start of a new week. For today's attire, someone recently requested that I wear a Paul Stuart tie with a eyelet collar shirt. Here are the results.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
> Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue (a new acquisition)
> 
> View attachment 27474
> View attachment 27475
> View attachment 27476
> View attachment 27477
> View attachment 27478
> View attachment 27479
> 
> 
> Just for the heck of it, the view last night from my living room - probably the last night this season that the Empire State Building would be lit in red and green.
> 
> View attachment 27480





upr_crust said:


> The cold start of a new week. For today's attire, someone recently requested that I wear a Paul Stuart tie with a eyelet collar shirt. Here are the results.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
> Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue (a new acquisition)
> 
> View attachment 27474
> View attachment 27475
> View attachment 27476
> View attachment 27477
> View attachment 27478
> View attachment 27479
> 
> 
> Just for the heck of it, the view last night from my living room - probably the last night this season that the Empire State Building would be lit in red and green.
> 
> View attachment 27480


You not only have great taste in clothes but also in neighborhoods. I can see the Empire State Building at almost the same angle from my apartment!


----------



## upr_crust

themanfromlisbon said:


> View attachment 27548
> View attachment 27547
> So long since I posted here.
> Some stuff for today
> Suit - ElGanso
> Shirt - Mister.Man
> Tie and ps - Wesley1919
> Shoes - Edward Green


Mon cher Lisboa, welcome back! You look as well-attired and shod as ever.


----------



## eagle2250

themanfromlisbon said:


> View attachment 27548
> View attachment 27547
> So long since I posted here.
> Some stuff for today
> Suit - ElGanso
> Shirt - Mister.Man
> Tie and ps - Wesley1919
> Shoes - Edward Green


Long awaited, perhaps, but the results were worth the wait...you are still looking splendid! Here's hoping you can stay awhile and share more of your wonderful wardrobe with us?


----------



## Shaver

themanfromlisbon said:


> View attachment 27548
> View attachment 27547
> So long since I posted here.
> Some stuff for today
> Suit - ElGanso
> Shirt - Mister.Man
> Tie and ps - Wesley1919
> Shoes - Edward Green


This seems OK, albeit we cannot gauge any aspect of the fit from these shots. However, I would counsel that socks which more closely resemble the hue of the suit would optimise this ensemble.

Oh, and please consider clearing up the background prior to taking a snap. I find messy clutter to be rather distressing.


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> Today we are wearing gifts from our Grandsons, varsity wrestlers at Timber Creek High School. They thought we should be sporting the right colors, when attending their matches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, it appears that we may be lying down on the job! LOL.


I will refrain from comment on whatever it is that you are wearing but, this aside, it is a great pleasure to see a clear shot of a chap whom (after Andy, of course) sets the standard for civil discourse to which we Andylanders may aspire.


----------



## upr_crust

The rain has passed through NYC for the moment, and the sun is making an appearance. Today's suit is very traditionally cut, and normally I accessorize it with maximum stodginess in mind, but today I thought I might try something a bit more colorful. Its success (or lack thereof) I leave to the viewer's discretion . . .

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Lewin ( a tie I've had for some 34 years)
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## never behind

Today's the first cold day since I got my (first) Harris Tweed back from the tailor, so it's going out for its maiden voyage. After getting ready I now see how heat stroke can be an issue!

Tweed - J Press
OCBD - Proper Cloth
Sweater - JAB
Flannels - O'Connell's
Chukkas - Cheaney










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

New jacket looks great, but I’m starting to sweat just looking at that picture!


----------



## eagle2250

Shaver said:


> I will refrain from comment on whatever it is that you are wearing but, this aside, it is a great pleasure to see a clear shot of a chap whom (after Andy, of course) sets the standard for civil discourse to which we Andylanders may aspire.


Thank you, my friend for those kind words!


----------



## never behind

FLMike said:


> New jacket looks great, but I'm starting to sweat just looking at that picture!


I put on an overcoat and went outside in 20 degree weather with 25mph gusts - and felt nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Crusty, What do you wear when the wind is howling on a cold day?


----------



## ItalianStyle

Howard said:


> Crusty, What do you wear when the wind is howling on a cold day?


Ear plugs?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, What do you wear when the wind is howling on a cold day?


My Brooks Brothers camel's hair polo coat is perfect when it's very cold.



ItalianStyle said:


> Ear plugs?


Ear muffs, yes - ear plugs, maybe not .


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is getting quite cold here in NYC - a perfect opportunity to wear three-piece flannel suits.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Lewin
Vintage watch chain and pocket square
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Fading Fast

Outstanding outfit Upr - another one of my favorite Upr suits. The bowtie looks great with it / have you tried the classic Churchill bowtie with the same outfit? I bet it would also look outstanding as there's something classically English (or at least classic Apparel Art) to today's outfit.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> My Brooks Brothers camel's hair polo coat is perfect when it's very cold.
> 
> Ear muffs, yes - ear plugs, maybe not .


How much is a Brooks Brothers camel hair Polo coat?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> How much is a Brooks Brothers camel hair Polo coat?


$1689 









https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Gold...?dwvar_ML00177_Color=NTBG&contentpos=27&cgid=

And the sad thing is, it's too short, so you'd have to go MTM which would only up the cost.

Or you could go with this incredible looking one from Uncle Ralph for $2495:









https://www.ralphlauren.com/men-clothing-outerwear/polo-camel-hair-topcoat/0039289087.html


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> $1689
> View attachment 27589
> 
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Gold...?dwvar_ML00177_Color=NTBG&contentpos=27&cgid=
> 
> And the sad thing is, it's too short, so you'd have to go MTM which would only up the cost.
> 
> Or you could go with this incredible looking one from Uncle Ralph for $2495:
> View attachment 27590
> 
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/men-clothing-outerwear/polo-camel-hair-topcoat/0039289087.html


OK, FF never mind forget I asked! WOW that's quite expensive!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Outstanding outfit Upr - another one of my favorite Upr suits. The bowtie looks great with it / have you tried the classic Churchill bowtie with the same outfit? I bet it would also look outstanding as there's something classically English (or at least classic Apparel Art) to today's outfit.


I have worn the authentically Churchill navy dot bow tie with this suit in the past (and mine is, like Churchill's, from Turnbull & Asser), and it looks just fine, but today's tie is a bit more colorful, and I decided to be colorful today. I wore this outfit last February, to lunch at the Ritz in Madrid, after a morning spent at the Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando, and the Museo de Artes Decorativas. It was a very nice day.



Fading Fast said:


> $1689
> View attachment 27589
> 
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Gold...?dwvar_ML00177_Color=NTBG&contentpos=27&cgid=
> 
> And the sad thing is, it's too short, so you'd have to go MTM which would only up the cost.
> 
> Or you could go with this incredible looking one from Uncle Ralph for $2495:
> View attachment 27590
> 
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/men-clothing-outerwear/polo-camel-hair-topcoat/0039289087.html


Happily, I bought mine from Brooks before they decided to shorten them.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> OK, FF never mind forget I asked! WOW that's quite expensive!


I understand Howard. A polo coat like that is very expensive - it's a luxury item. Offsetting that is that if you take care of it - it will last for several decades. I've owned very-good-quality wool overcoats (never a Polo coat) that cost a lot, but they have given me over two-decades of use.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I have worn the authentically Churchill navy dot bow tie with this suit in the past (and mine is, like Churchill's, from Turnbull & Asser), and it looks just fine, but today's tie is a bit more colorful, and I decided to be colorful today. I wore this outfit last February, to lunch at the Ritz in Madrid, after a morning spent at the Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando, and the Museo de Artes Decorativas. It was a very nice day.
> 
> Happily, I bought mine from Brooks before they decided to shorten them.


I bet, subliminally, I remembered when you did as I could almost picture that outfit with the Churchill bowtie. I love that yours came from T&A (the store not The Rolling Stones song). Upr, have you read this book:








It's a quick, fun read that, in addition to other things, talks about Churchill's wardrobe and his famous bowtie.


----------



## never behind

Upr, nice outfit today. Really like that bow tie and the scarf!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I bet, subliminally, I remembered when you did as I could almost picture that outfit with the Churchill bowtie. I love that yours came from T&A (the store not The Rolling Stones song). Upr, have you read this book:
> View attachment 27591
> 
> It's a quick, fun read that, in addition to other things, talks about Churchill's wardrobe and his famous bowtie.


I am sure that you are remembering me wearing the tie with this suit. I would have to review all of my photo files to see when last I did wear the tie with the suit, which would take a while.

I've not read the book that you mention, but I have heard that Churchill was famous for not paying his tailoring bills. When told that even His Majesty George VI paid his bills, Churchill noted that he had the money to pay.



never behind said:


> Upr, nice outfit today. Really like that bow tie and the scarf!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The bow tie was a sale item, and the scarf was a birthday present, I believe.


----------



## momsdoc

Ralph’s Polo Coat is the bomb. It’s what has prevented me from buying one. All others come up short.:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## eagle2250

momsdoc said:


> Ralph's Polo Coat is the bomb. It's what has prevented me from buying one. All others come up short.:icon_jokercolor:


Amen to that...all others will, at some point, leave you wanting the "real deal!" Sadly that's a reality that I learned the hard way, on more than one occasion over the years.


----------



## upr_crust

Speaking of camel's hair polo coats . . .

Friday, and frigid in NYC - more three-piece suits in flannel. Also included are my second pair of double monks this week, a new acquisition from the winter sale at Paul Stuart.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Corneliani
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - New & Lingwood, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ The double monks are very, very handsome. They look brown with a burgundy undertone, but seeing the nuances of color on a computer is challenging - what color are they? 

And, yup, that's what a Polo coat looks like.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I understand Howard. A polo coat like that is very expensive - it's a luxury item. Offsetting that is that if you take care of it - it will last for several decades. I've owned very-good-quality wool overcoats (never a Polo coat) that cost a lot, but they have given me over two-decades of use.


But Fading, I don't want to pay $2,000 for one, Do you have any suggestions on an inexpensive one instead?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> But Fading, I don't want to pay $2,000 for one, Do you have any suggestions on an inexpensive one instead?


There are a couple of approaches you could take Howard. One is to "stalk" one of the expensive coats - like the Ralph Lauren one - by aggressively looking for it on sale (I haven't followed it closely, but it seems there are a lot of 30% off sales at Ralph Lauren - do those sales include or exclude the coat?).

Right now and for the next few months, it's really worth watching the Ralph Lauren site as - at the end of season - you can sometimes catch a really good sale if only a few sizes of the item you want are left and one happens to be in your size (I own a $600 Belstaff vest for $99 as I bought the last one J.Crew had when it ended its partnership with Belstaff - it just happened to be a size 40).

Additionally, you can look for it in outlets, discount stores, etc. (that's not my thing, but if you learn which ones get a lot of Ralph Lauren stuff in, you might have luck - you might even ask a salesperson to call you if it shows up). This season's stuff will start showing up in those stores over the next several months. You should also look for it on Ebay as - after the season - a lot of NWT or nearly new versions of items from the just-finished season show up there. I've bought some outstanding Ralph Lauren items from Ebay stores that specialize in doing just that. And the items have been truly new and in perfect unused condition.

The second approach is to look for an acceptable less-expensive version of the item you want. Familiarize yourself with the modestly priced manufacturers and see if a version of the Polo coat that you want is available. Now is a great time to do that as, if one is left, it will probably be on sale. Ebay can help here as well. Also, a simple Google search can produce some interesting options. Good luck.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ The double monks are very, very handsome. They look brown with a burgundy undertone, but seeing the nuances of color on a computer is challenging - what color are they?
> 
> And, yup, that's what a Polo coat looks like.


Your take on the color of my new double monks is correct - it's a subtle shade of red-brown - part of my attraction to them.

And the polo coat was very useful in warding off today's cold.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Your take on the color of my new double monks is correct - it's a subtle shade of red-brown - part of my attraction to them.
> 
> And the polo coat was very useful in warding off today's cold.


Great shoes - they might just be my favorite double monks. If I had a need for more biz clothes (my biz wardrobe is too full as I work from home now and the few places I do go to for in-person meetings prefer biz casual), they'd be at the top of the list. Enjoy and wear them in good health (which you'll have being protected from the cold in that awesome Polo coat).


----------



## Jeff84

Sorry for the bad lighting. Everything is the same, except for my tie (Brooks Brothers), vest and shoes (Joseph Abboud).


----------



## Dcr5468

I don't hold a candle to any of you fine gents, but not too shabby for a fairly casual evening event on a cool night in the south.,,









BB Jacket
BB shirt
Chipp tie
Cords
Alden blue suede oxfords

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

A cold, cold relaxing Sunday in the Burbs. Gotta wear some sweaters.

Sweater: The Aran Market
Cords: LE
Pea coat: BB
Suede Boots: J&M


----------



## Winhes2

Jeff84 said:


> Sorry for the bad lighting. Everything is the same, except for my tie (Brooks Brothers), vest and shoes (Joseph Abboud).
> View attachment 27686


To my eye the jacket, vest, tie and shirt combination is excellent. Is the jacket in this picture brown and the jacket in the earlier picture blue or black? The use of that light of a tan pant, to my eye, is less formal than what you have on top. On your previous photo the red v-neck sweater was fun so I thought it made the top of the outfit less formal so it could go with the light pants. I would suggest a darker pant with the top of that outfit. But I'm old and formal.

On the other hand, the khaki pant with a dark blazer seems to be a go to staple in many places and brown shoes with blue suits are now worn by many. So, if you are in one of those places, or simply like that style, then both ensembles are excellent.


----------



## eagle2250

momsdoc said:


> A cold, cold relaxing Sunday in the Burbs. Gotta wear some sweaters.
> 
> Sweater: The Aran Market
> Cords: LE
> Pea coat: BB
> Suede Boots: J&M
> 
> View attachment 27698
> View attachment 27699
> View attachment 27700
> View attachment 27701


Your sweater is fantastic, my friend, and you wear it so well. However, I must ask, what is all that white stuff you have sprinkled on your lawn? Seriously, a great rig for staying warm and relaxing at home!


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and continued freezing cold weather in NYC, such that my shearling hat is making is seasonal debut today, along with three pieces in flannel. A rather grandiose start to the week, to be sure, but insulation trumps all in this weather.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## never behind

Dcr5468 said:


> I don't hold a candle to any of you fine gents, but not too shabby for a fairly casual evening event on a cool night in the south.,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Jacket
> BB shirt
> Chipp tie
> Cords
> Alden blue suede oxfords
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that jacket!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## never behind

It's darn cold and we have 8" of snow, so time to wear some tweed! I *finally* got my donegal trousers back from the tailor and today is a good day to wear them.

Shirt - BB
Sweater - Howard Yount
Trousers - Dapper Classics
Chukkas - Loake

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Monday, and continued freezing cold weather in NYC, such that my shearling hat is making is seasonal debut today, along with three pieces in flannel. A rather grandiose start to the week, to be sure, but insulation trumps all in this weather.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Seifter Associates
> 
> View attachment 27740
> View attachment 27741
> View attachment 27742
> View attachment 27743
> View attachment 27744
> View attachment 27745


Through your consistently incredible pictorial offerings, I find myself becoming a real fan of Paul Stuart house brand footwear! As for the rest of your rig..."it's all good(!)," as always! :beer:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Through your consistently incredible pictorial offerings, I find myself becoming a real fan of Paul Stuart house brand footwear! As for the rest of your rig..."it's all good(!)," as always! :beer:


Ditto - just one outstanding looking outfit and, I, too, love the boots.



never behind said:


> It's darn cold and we have 8" of snow, so time to wear some tweed! I *finally* got my donegal trousers back from the tailor and today is a good day to wear them.
> 
> Shirt - BB
> Sweater - Howard Yount
> Trousers - Dapper Classics
> Chukkas - Loake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking pants - the chukkas look really good with them.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Through your consistently incredible pictorial offerings, I find myself becoming a real fan of Paul Stuart house brand footwear! As for the rest of your rig..."it's all good(!)," as always! :beer:





Fading Fast said:


> Ditto - just one outstanding looking outfit and, I, too, love the boots.


Thank you, gentlemen. Paul Stuart uses several sources for their private label shoes. Those marked "made in Spain" are, usually, made by Magnanni (my new double monks fit that description - the two giveaways are that the European sizes run a half size large, and the brogueing pattern for Magnanni is very distinctive).

Currently, their English-made shoes look very much to be Crockett & Jones, re-branded.

Stuart's has started a new, higher-priced line, made in Italy, the source for which I am not certain, but, in conversation with the manager of a shoe department in another store, conversant with the marketplace, has made the educated guess that the maker is Gravati.

The boots I am wearing today were purchased on sale several years ago, and, at the time I bought them, comparing the nail patterns on the heels, it seems that these boots are Grenson Masterpiece.


----------



## eagleman

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. Paul Stuart uses several sources for their private label shoes. Those marked "made in Spain" are, usually, made by Magnanni (my new double monks fit that description - the two giveaways are that the European sizes run a half size large, and the brogueing pattern for Magnanni is very distinctive).
> 
> Currently, their English-made shoes look very much to be Crockett & Jones, re-branded.
> 
> Stuart's has started a new, higher-priced line, made in Italy, the source for which I am not certain, but, in conversation with the manager of a shoe department in another store, conversant with the marketplace, has made the educated guess that the maker is Gravati.
> 
> The boots I am wearing today were purchased on sale several years ago, and, at the time I bought them, comparing the nail patterns on the heels, it seems that these boots are Grenson Masterpiece.


Share with us the details of how you fold your pocket square.


----------



## upr_crust

eagleman said:


> Share with us the details of how you fold your pocket square.


The fold is very simple. Fold the pocket square in half, diagonally, then fold it again in half, splaying the points a bit, and then in half again, splaying the points such that one has three points at one end of the pocket square, and one at the opposite end. Fold this then in half cross-wise, bringing the one end up behind the three points, and, depending on your taste, stick into the jacket breast pocket points up, or, as I usually do, points down, then casually playing with the resulting folds of fabric.


----------



## upr_crust

NYC, sunny and cold, but I have art class tonight, where a suit would be an impediment to proceedings, so this is what I'm wearing.

Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Jeans - Levi's
Boots - Paul Stuart
Jacket - Soia & Kyo
Scarf - Burberry
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## momsdoc

Time to break out a NOS Sports Coat now that it is back from the tailor.

Sack Tweed 3/2 Jacket: BB
PS: L&T
Tie: BB
OCBD: BB
Donegal Trouserrs: LE
Button Boots: J. Fitzpatrick
Covert Coat: Cordings
Scarf: Burberry
Cap: Glencroft UK


----------



## Howard

I like the Russian hat Crusty.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, Paul Stuart house-brand footwear kill again.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, Paul Stuart house-brand footwear kill again.


And again, an end-of-season item that I snatched for about 50% off retail.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, still cold and clear, if not sunny, here in NYC. Taking advantage of the weather before rain and snow hit us . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Albert Thurston, via New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - DeLisle
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling, via Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason


----------



## Claybuster

upr_crust said:


> very mixed day today - a full (or close to full) day at the office, followed by a casual party with friends, in the faraway lands of Forest Hills, Queens. I decided to dress semi-casually - blazer for the office, leather jacket for the party. Oh, and there's rain predicted by the afternoon - feh . . .
> 
> Blazer, shirt, waistcoat, overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Jeans - Levis
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Boots - Cheaney
> Leather jacket - Marc New York
> Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> View attachment 27245
> View attachment 27246
> View attachment 27247
> View attachment 27248
> View attachment 27249
> View attachment 27250
> View attachment 27251


Sorry for the late question, but, can you tell me what kind of Levis you are wearing,i.e. 501, 508, etc? They look like they have a slim fit. I have been searching for another pair like that, but without success. I bought a pair of 508s a couple of years ago which have a slimmer fit, however, I haven't been able find them since. Yours look great, by the way.


----------



## upr_crust

Claybuster said:


> Sorry for the late question, but, can you tell me what kind of Levis you are wearing,i.e. 501, 508, etc? They look like they have a slim fit. I have been searching for another pair like that, but without success. I bought a pair of 508s a couple of years ago which have a slimmer fit, however, I haven't been able find them since. Yours look great, by the way.


They are, I believe, slim-fit 505's, with 1% Elastane (not my idea, but the color and the fit were right).


----------



## Claybuster

upr_crust said:


> They are, I believe, slim-fit 505's, with 1% Elastane (not my idea, but the color and the fit were right).


Thank you so much!


----------



## Peak and Pine

momsdoc said:


> Time to break out a NOS Sports Coat...


This is one of the best fits I've seen from you. Crisp. Helped by the camera at a level that others would see you. Unlike those hedgehog-view outside shots you're partial to. Was going to ask how you feel about a Chesterfield being worn with other than a suit, but the pic gives the answer. Does that sofa have cup holders?

CORRECTION: That's not a Chesterfield, is it? A covert, aka a short Chesterfield, more casual. You're okay then. I know you strive for my stamp of approval.


----------



## momsdoc

Thank you P&P,

This is my first sack jacket. And a 3/2 roll to boot.

I also like the fit. I was always afraid a sack cut would look too full unstructured and full, but I’ve been showed here the error of my ways.

No cup holders.

I have a penchant for the outdoor pics, to enhance the lighting, but the cameras on my phone and iPad just don’t seem up to the task. Maybe I should just go I’ve in and use a real camera and upload the pics.

When wearing a suit, I opt for a full length coat. Unfortunatly if one was to try and buy a full length coat today they are all 3/4 length or knee length and labeled full length. 

I wish the camera did justice to the colors. The coat is a POW/Glen Plaid on an off white background with a ruddy brown, mustard and dull blue check. 

I like the lapel width and button stance, even is the saleswoman did refer to it as an “old style”, from all they ways back in 2015.


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, overcast and cold in NYC, and the march of three-piece ensembles in flannel continues . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Joseph A Bank
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Seattle Art Museum
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty, How are you going to dress for the nasty weather this coming weekend?


----------



## Peak and Pine

momsdoc said:


> Thank you P&P,
> 
> This is my first sack jacket. And a 3/2 roll to boot.


I think it's the proportions that caught my eye. Everything's in sync. You have a somewhat round face and, while this may sound stupid, I think cloth closest to the face, i. e, jacket shoulders, should some what match it, i. e. again and in your case, not be square or even square-ish. So I like your shoulders here. I mention the cup holders in the sofa thing because I was under the impression, false perhaps, that you lived in a double-wide.


----------



## Peak and Pine

upr_crust said:


> I have art class tonight, where a suit would be an impediment to proceedings...


So where exactly is this "art class"...on the back forty? I think the rural vibe you're going for here would be enhanced by the addition of a corn cob pipe, maybe a horse-chewed straw hat . Meet you at the Grange Hall, square dance at eight. You know the Cotton Eye Joe, right?


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> So where exactly is this "art class"...on the back forty? I think the rural vibe you're going for here would be enhanced by the addition of a corn cob pipe, maybe a horse-chewed straw hat . Meet you at the Grange Hall, square dance at eight. You know the Cotton Eye Joe, right?


The vibe of my attire might appear, to you, to be rural, but the venue for my drawing class would hardly qualify - East 63rd St, between Lexington and Park Avenues, Manhattan - the Society of Illustrators museum. Open Sketch Night, a life drawing class - $20 a session, with some free food and a cash bar, and usually two nude models (either two women or a man and a woman).


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

You looked swell. Had never seen you in jeans before. I got carried away. I could smell fresh hay. Was waxing my scythe prior to posting. Don't know what got into me. Post pics of your art work. Short of that, a sneaked IPhone pic of the nudie models?


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> 
> You looked swell. Had never seen you in jeans before. I got carried away. I could smell fresh hay. Was waxing my scythe prior to posting. Don't know what got into me. Post pics of your art work. Short of that, a sneaked IPhone pic of the nudie models?


If you are smelling fresh hay in January in rural Maine, you must be smoking the good stuff.

As for my artwork, I would not insult the readership of these fora with my amateur scribblings, and I would be barred from class, were I to take cell phone photos of the models. As it is, the pulchritude of the models varies widely with each class - Tuesday's class had two very large ladies - not conventionally attractive, but interesting objects to draw, though most likely less successful as erotica (save for those with specialized tastes).


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> If you are smelling fresh hay in January in rural Maine, you must be smoking the good stuff.
> 
> As for my artwork, I would not insult the readership of these fora with my amateur scribblings, and I would be barred from class, were I to take cell phone photos of the models. As it is, the pulchritude of the models varies widely with each class - Tuesday's class had two very large ladies - not conventionally attractive, but interesting objects to draw, though most likely less successful as erotica (save for those with specialized tastes).


Having tucked all those tactful euphemisms into one paragraph, it's clear you missed your calling as a political-speech writer.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Having tucked all those tactful euphemisms into one paragraph, it's clear you missed your calling as a political-speech writer.


I am sure that I would be most successful in that endeavor, save for the fact that I would not be able to look at myself in the mirror after a very short stint in the business.


----------



## bernoulli

What a damn long day. Not even enough energy to compliment the always awesome @upr_crust.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> What a damn long day. Not even enough energy to compliment the always awesome @upr_crust.
> 
> View attachment 27858


Thank you for the non-compliment compliment . You look quite alright yourself, exhausted or not - definitely dressed to do important business - nothing frivolous about the detailing of your attire today. Get some rest.


----------



## momsdoc

Peak and Pine said:


> I think it's the proportions that caught my eye. Everything's in sync. You have a somewhat round face and, while this may sound stupid, I think cloth closest to the face, i. e, jacket shoulders, should some what match it, i. e. again and in your case, not be square or even square-ish. So I like your shoulders here. I mention the cup holders in the sofa thing because I was under the impression, false perhaps, that you lived in a double-wide.


That could be true, if like you I had a separate cabin just for my clothes.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> What a damn long day. Not even enough energy to compliment the always awesome @upr_crust.
> 
> View attachment 27858


The key here is timing, my friend, and with your picture reflecting you wearing your rig at the end (as compared to the beginning) of a "damn long day," that rig and you, right down to the shine on your shoes, look fantastic, on so many levels. One question though...is that a blue satchel you are carrying...intended to coordinate with your suit or just a happy coincidence?


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and it is snowing very lightly here in NYC at the moment, causing a last-minute substitution for footwear, switching over to shoes with Dainite soles.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt, tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Century 21 (the Manhattan discounter, not the US real estate brokerage)
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Hilditch & Key
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## g3org3y

Cold here in the UK, so layering required and of course some Harris Tweed.









Harris Tweed jacket
Thomas Pink shirt
Tyrwhitt cardigan
TM Lewin tie and square


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Fantastic sport coat - I can feel its heft / love the vest with it.


----------



## Jeff84

both sport coats are the same dark brown.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and NYC is still frigid cold, though it will warm up during the day a bit, due to bright sunshine. This may be my only posting this week, as tomorrow and Thursday are predicted to be wet, and Friday evening, I am off to London for eight nights' sojourn, so the opportunities to dress are scant.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - M P Levene, London (now defunct)
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Septieme Largeur
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr + London + eight days = new swag for all of us to see. :happy:

Have a great trip.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Tuesday, and NYC is still frigid cold, though it will warm up during the day a bit, due to bright sunshine. This may be my only posting this week, as tomorrow and Thursday are predicted to be wet, and Friday evening, I am off to London for eight nights' sojourn, so the opportunities to dress are scant.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - M P Levene, London (now defunct)
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 28011
> View attachment 28012
> View attachment 28013
> View attachment 28014
> View attachment 28015
> View attachment 28016


Have a good trip Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

The weatherman relented, and the warm monsoon is not expected to start until late this evening. The temperatures have also climbed to above freezing, a welcome change.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Brooks Brothers
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand


----------



## momsdoc

Upr,
I love the clothes.

As a man in a similar situation of vigilance with weight, may I suggest refraining from the fried fish and chips during your trip to London. This is the first time I can recall seeing pulling at the button of your jacket.

Nip it in the bud before you need to make your tailor a rich man.


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> Upr,
> I love the clothes.
> 
> As a man in a similar situation of vigilance with weight, may I suggest refraining from the fried fish and chips during your trip to London. This is the first time I can recall seeing pulling at the button of your jacket.
> 
> Nip it in the bud before you need to make your tailor a rich man.


It is not the fish and chips that are a danger to my waistline, it is my husband, who has just acquired a KitchenAid mixer, and is having the grandest time making things with it - which get fed to me. However, your point is well taken, and I hope to be active enough, walking from place to place, while in London that I can keep excess avoirdupois at bay.


----------



## upr_crust

Well, gentlemen, I am off this evening to parts northeasterly, to London for eight nights. Try to keep things lively here, and make sure that Fading Fast takes his valiums, so he doesn't go into Crusty withdrawal . 

See you all upon my return, and we'll see what swag comes home with me.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Me for the next eight days = .

Have a fun and safe trip my friend.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Well, gentlemen, I am off this evening to parts northeasterly, to London for eight nights. Try to keep things lively here, and make sure that Fading Fast takes his valiums, so he doesn't go into Crusty withdrawal .
> 
> See you all upon my return, and we'll see what swag comes home with me.


Have a good trip, see you soon.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Me for the next eight days = .
> 
> Have a fun and safe trip my friend.





Howard said:


> Have a good trip, see you soon.


Thank you for the good wishes. FF, take comfort in the fact that there will be swag to be shown upon my return, and most likely a horde of "lifestyle" photos.


----------



## video2

momsdoc said:


> Time to break out a NOS Sports Coat now that it is back from the tailor.
> 
> Sack Tweed 3/2 Jacket: BB
> PS: L&T
> Tie: BB
> OCBD: BB
> Donegal Trouserrs: LE
> Button Boots: J. Fitzpatrick
> Covert Coat: Cordings
> Scarf: Burberry
> Cap: Glencroft UK
> 
> View attachment 27779
> View attachment 27780
> View attachment 27781


Nice shoes


----------



## Jeff84

My attire for The Phantom of the Opera in Detroit.


----------



## Dcr5468

Hosting casual wedding rehearsal party

BB Jacket
BB shirt
Paul Stuart pocket square
Cremieux tie
Peter Millar cords
AE Snuff suede boots









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff84

Nice jacket.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
...and an interesting/unusual border on that pocket square. Well done on the rig, as a whole!


----------



## Dcr5468

Received some compliments on the pocket square last night


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

I tend to be very cautious about mixing more than 2 patterns in an outfit. This seems to work, however.


----------



## eagle2250

Perfectly attired, as always, my Cyber-friend. Given your obvious sartorial talents, a good eye for value and a bent towards frugality, you set your own bar for sartorial excellence in these parts! :beer:


----------



## upr_crust

Gentlemen:

I am back from the UK, as of last night, and am still jet-lagged, hence no photos from this morning, but I did want to post some "lifestyle" photos from this past week, if only to hold onto the shreds of pleasure from a very pleasant vacation.

There are five photos - one, from St. James Park, prior to lunch last Thursday with Styleforum posters Cleav and Mr, Knightley, a shot of Cleav, Knightley, my husband, and myself at lunch at the Northall at the Corinthia Hotel, a shot of my trying on (but ultimately not buying) a red velvet jacket at Ede & Ravenscroft, and a shot from lunch at Rules (silver tie) and one from Simpson's in the Strand (bow tie).

(Note: The secret to surviving dining out while on vacation is to only eat two meals a day - a large breakfast, and a large late lunch - no dinner.)

Hope that you enjoy.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Photographic documentation of a life well lived....it is great having you back with us!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Photographic documentation of a life well lived....it is great having you back with us!


⇧ Could not agree more - glad you had a great time and glad you are back. That fireplace in the last pic is incredible.

Plus, Upr, I assume some fun new swag will be appearing over the next several weeks?


----------



## Zingari

More lifestyle pics please Crusty


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Photographic documentation of a life well lived....it is great having you back with us!


Thank you, Eagle.



Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Could not agree more - glad you had a great time and glad you are back. That fireplace in the last pic is incredible.
> 
> Plus, Upr, I assume some fun new swag will be appearing over the next several weeks?


Thanks, FF. As for the fireplace at Simpson's, that was pure luck of the draw - our table was sitting directly in front of it. As to the question of swag, there were a few things acquired, which will make their way into the daily photos as soon as is practical.



Zingari said:


> More lifestyle pics please Crusty


I will try - Lord knows that there are a lot of photos from this trip with which to work . . .


----------



## upr_crust

Something approximating a decent night's rest has given me the strength to dress up and post today - the effects of jet lag are fading, albeit too slowly for my tastes.

Included is one "lifestyle" photo - much less glamorous than yesterday's photos - a shot of me at the Victoria & Albert Museum, with the Ardabil Carpet in the background.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's (swag from the recent trip - a sale item)
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Edward Green
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Laird (another piece of swag from the recent trip - a happy accident of dining at Simpson's, as Laird has a shop next door)


----------



## Howard

such lovely photos, glad you had as good time Crusty.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, love the new tie and, while I know next to nothing about hats, that one looks darn good on you. The grays and purples play well together in today's outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> such lovely photos, glad you had as good time Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, love the new tie and, while I know next to nothing about hats, that one looks darn good on you. The grays and purples play well together in today's outfit.


Thanks, FF. The tie was an impulse purchase - I bought the one I am wearing today, and its fraternal twin (with a navy background), as I didn't know which one I liked better, and as they were 50% off, I felt no guilt in doing so.

The purchase of the hat was a total piece of serendipity - a very astute salesman at Laird, who knew his stock very well, picked out the hat, as the form on which is was made most closely matched the structure of my skull. When I saw the smile on my husband's face when he saw me trying on the hat, I knew that I would have to buy it - a look of total approval.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and the jet lag is fading, slowly. It is predicted to rain by this evening, hence the raincoat and "beater" shoes, but I'm meeting a friend for a drink or two, and wish to look halfway smart.

Included in the photos for today is one of the entire haul of swag from my recent visit to London - one hat, from Laird, in the Strand; two ties from Drake's; two pocket squares from Ede & Ravenscroft and a silk & wool scarf from Harvie & Hudson.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - custom made via DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand


----------



## EDC390

I'm not going to pretend to be on Crusty's level, but I'm in the Midwest this week for business meetings and need to look the part, while keeping warm.
31F with freezing rain...

Day 1, attendance only:
Suit - Kenneth Cole
Shirt - CT
Tie - Banana Republic
Pocket square - Men's Wearhouse 
Boots - Meermin
Belt - Nordstrom Men's
Watch - Citizen
Gloves - CJ
Coat - Vince Camuto
Hat - Harris Tweed
Scarf - J Crew
Socks - Uniqlo
(I guess they're not shown. Nothing special. Blue and gray, and warm. Hidden beneath the boots and trousers anyway.)




























My daughter admonished me to never, ever attempt another selfie - so I heeded her advice.


----------



## EDC390

Day 2 - My team is presenting :
Suit - KC
Shirt - CT
Tie - Tommy Hilfiger
Pocket Square - Tie Bar
Shoes - AE
Belt - AE
Watch - Stuhrling
Gloves - Southcombe
Socks - Smartwool
Coat - VC
Hat - Harris
Scarf - Nordstrom


----------



## Howard

beautiful display of different colors, Crusty.


----------



## momsdoc

upr_crust said:


> Midweek, and the jet lag is fading, slowly. It is predicted to rain by this evening, hence the raincoat and "beater" shoes, but I'm meeting a friend for a drink or two, and wish to look halfway smart.
> 
> Included in the photos for today is one of the entire haul of swag from my recent visit to London - one hat, from Laird, in the Strand; two ties from Drake's; two pocket squares from Ede & Ravenscroft and a silk & wool scarf from Harvie & Hudson.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - custom made via DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - New & Lingwood
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Zegna
> Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
> 
> View attachment 28372
> View attachment 28373
> View attachment 28374
> View attachment 28375
> View attachment 28376
> View attachment 28377
> View attachment 28378


Magnificent suit.


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> Magnificent suit.


Thanks, Momsdoc.

This evening, I am attending some sort of gathering at the Frick - something they have termed an "open house", which, I believe, will be a very soft-sell occasion for the museum to raise money for its extensive renovations program due to start next year sometime. We shall see.

In the interim, one should look the part of a museum patron - at least until someone asks for money .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Drake's (more swag from the latest trip to London)
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Braces - Albert Thurston, via New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson (again, more swag from the latest trip to London)
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## themanfromlisbon

eagle2250 said:


> Long awaited, perhaps, but the results were worth the wait...you are still looking splendid! Here's hoping you can stay awhile and share more of your wonderful wardrobe with us?


Thanks a lot. Too kind of you. Sorry for the late reply, but unfortunately, I lost the password of the forum, and total access. One month later, I could do something to avoid the end of my stay here. So, I will try to post some of the attires of last month.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Momsdoc.
> 
> This evening, I am attending some sort of gathering at the Frick - something they have termed an "open house", which, I believe, will be a very soft-sell occasion for the museum to raise money for its extensive renovations program due to start next year sometime. We shall see.
> 
> In the interim, one should look the part of a museum patron - at least until someone asks for money .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Drake's (more swag from the latest trip to London)
> Vintage watch chain
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Braces - Albert Thurston, via New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Harvie & Hudson (again, more swag from the latest trip to London)
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 28404
> View attachment 28405
> View attachment 28406
> View attachment 28407
> View attachment 28408
> View attachment 28409


Fantastic! So difficult to do, but you got to improve your style. English journey was kind to you (I suppose not to your purse)

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon




----------



## themanfromlisbon

G







For a cold but clear day
PoW wool suit and cashmere cardigan - Wesley1919
Shirt - Rosa&Teixeira (portuguese taylor)
Tie and PS - Drake's
Socks - Brescianni
Shoes - Magnani


----------



## upr_crust

themanfromlisbon said:


> Fantastic! So difficult to do, but you got to improve your style. English journey was kind to you (I suppose not to your purse)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thank you, mon cher Lisboa. My English journey was not as unkind to my wallet as it might have been, simply as much of what I bought was on sale. The benefits of travel very much off-season .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Shaver said:


> This seems OK, albeit we cannot gauge any aspect of the fit from these shots. However, I would counsel that socks which more closely resemble the hue of the suit would optimise this ensemble.
> 
> Oh, and please consider clearing up the background prior to taking a snap. I find messy clutter to be rather distressing.


 Thanks a lot. I will have it in mind - about the backbround - but you will have to see it some more times, because during some time I couldn't have someone to take photos of me out in the street, and at home, I only could do that for myself and during a time when things are happening. 
Will manage that, though.

vic


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, enjoy the museum.


----------



## upr_crust

After yesterday's sartorial excesses, I am in the mood for something simple to round out the week, and as the Friday Challenge over at That Other Website is "menswear uniform", i.e. navy jacket, grey trousers, white shirt, I thought that I could do my take on "security guard chic", not that I ever color entirely inside the lines, but there it is.

Blazer, trousers, shirt, & shoes - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason, London


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Some trash 
Tweed Blazer - El Ganso
Shirt - Wesley1919
Trousers - Hackett
Tie - Drake's
Socks - Brescianni 
Shoes - Crockett&Jones
Watch - Vintage Certina


----------



## upr_crust

upr_crust said:


> View attachment 28284
> View attachment 28285
> View attachment 28286
> View attachment 28287
> View attachment 28288
> Gentlemen:
> 
> I am back from the UK, as of last night, and am still jet-lagged, hence no photos from this morning, but I did want to post some "lifestyle" photos from this past week, if only to hold onto the shreds of pleasure from a very pleasant vacation.
> 
> There are five photos - one, from St. James Park, prior to lunch last Thursday with Styleforum posters Cleav and Mr, Knightley, a shot of Cleav, Knightley, my husband, and myself at lunch at the Northall at the Corinthia Hotel, a shot of my trying on (but ultimately not buying) a red velvet jacket at Ede & Ravenscroft, and a shot from lunch at Rules (silver tie) and one from Simpson's in the Strand (bow tie).
> 
> (Note: The secret to surviving dining out while on vacation is to only eat two meals a day - a large breakfast, and a large late lunch - no dinner.)
> 
> Hope that you enjoy.


If you gentlemen remember the red velvet jacket that I demurred to buy while in London, please note that, on the advice of many friends on multiple sites, I have "un-demurred", and called Ede & Ravenscroft this morning, and have ordered the jacket. It will arrive in about a week - will take photos when it arrives.


----------



## ran23

Nothing special, shoveling snow soon.


----------



## bernoulli

Celebrating my most recent book, just published by MIT Press. A lot of work that paid off handsomely; couldn't be happier.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Congrats on having your book published - any details about it you want to share (understand if you don't)?

Love the suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Congratulations, Bernoulli, on the publication of your book, and on your most handsome ensemble for today. I was in Ralph Lauren's mansion the other day, and I tried on a suit in a very similar fabric to yours of today, save for the fact that it was a double-breasted suit with a double-breasted waistcoat. The jacket fit perfectly, the waistcoat was dangerously tight, and one couldn't see the waistcoat when the jacket was buttoned - a fashion anomaly. Needless to say, it was not purchased - at least not yet .

For the record, I do note that you've stolen today's pose from SF poster Claghorn, not Cleav - Clags is the literary one over there.

It's a cold and overcast day here in NYC - perfect for three pieces in flannel. Included in today's posting is a photo of my one pair of cowboy boots, after their most excellent shining by a young gentleman, Sam, at the Nordstrom's on West 57th St., NYC. I had passed through the shoe department Friday evening, and the shoeshiner engaged me in conversation, and said that he'd like a challenge. As I hadn't worn the boots in years, and had taken good care of them previously, I thought that it presented enough of a challenge to his skills, which have turned out to be considerable.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Boots - Charlie One Horse
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino


----------



## irish95

When I was a kid, my father used to respond to many of my requests with "When hell freezes over", well that thought came to mind when I saw jeans and black boots in a post from upr. Scrolling down I see a patterned jacket, oh my God, upr in jeans, black boots and a sportcoat. Scrolling down further, I realize all is right with the world--upr in his usual fantastic suit.


----------



## bernoulli

A textbook on international economics for non-specialists (say, business students). A good cure for insomnia, I would say.



Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Congrats on having your book published - any details about it you want to share (understand if you don't)?
> 
> Love the suit.


----------



## Fading Fast

bernoulli said:


> A textbook on international economics for non-specialists (say, business students). A good cure for insomnia, I would say.


Even as a former economics major who still reads a lot in the field, that might be a bit much for me - but kudos to you, that's a very impressive accomplishment.


----------



## upr_crust

irish95 said:


> When I was a kid, my father used to respond to many of my requests with "When hell freezes over", well that thought came to mind when I saw jeans and black boots in a post from upr. Scrolling down I see a patterned jacket, oh my God, upr in jeans, black boots and a sportcoat. Scrolling down further, I realize all is right with the world--upr in his usual fantastic suit.


I would never shock AAAC on a Monday.


----------



## Winhes2

Well, on two of what were todays. Tonights, actually.










Ok, for this next one there is a story:










We were attending an event at which Miles Davis' Kind of Blue was to be played in its entirety.


----------



## bernoulli

Herringbone is life. Thank you for the thumbs up on my previous fit. Today is another celebration, this time of a sartorial matter. My first pair of Vass in antique museum calf. So far so good, it is breaking in nicely. The grandchildren of the company's founder are being groomed to take over the business. One grandson is an engineer but really loves designing new shoes and working in the factory. Another is a salesmen and is working in the main shop (there are two in Budapest that I know of). His English is perfect, and his service impeccable. He went to great lengths to find a last that would be compatible with my feet. I may have tried every last available in different sizes. All the while he was gladly sharing bits of the history of Vass, and how proud he was by following the family's tradition.


----------



## upr_crust

Wear your new Vass in good health - they are quite handsome, a great addition to your show wardrobe.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

bernoulli said:


> Herringbone is life. Thank you for the thumbs up on my previous fit. Today is another celebration, this time of a sartorial matter. My first pair of Vass in antique museum calf. So far so good, it is breaking in nicely. The grandchildren of the company's founder are being groomed to take over the business. One grandson is an engineer but really loves designing new shoes and working in the factory. Another is a salesmen and is working in the main shop (there are two in Budapest that I know of). His English is perfect, and his service impeccable. He went to great lengths to find a last that would be compatible with my feet. I may have tried every last available in different sizes. All the while he was gladly sharing bits of the history of Vass, and how proud he was by following the family's tradition.
> 
> View attachment 28570
> View attachment 28571


Everything in its place. Great.
And Vass are really great shoes!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Yesterday I was like this. In a winter spring day, I opened the colours.
Blazer - Dielmar
Shirt and trousers - Hackett
Tie - Drake's
Socks - Falke
Shoes - Crockett&Jones


----------



## bernoulli

Caro Lisboa,

Por favor nao tire mais fotos com os bracos para tras. Fora esse pequeno detalhe, excelente!



themanfromlisbon said:


> View attachment 28575
> View attachment 28573
> View attachment 28574
> View attachment 28576
> View attachment 28572
> Yesterday I was like this. In a winter spring day, I opened the colours.
> Blazer - Dielmar
> Shirt and trousers - Hackett
> Tie - Drake's
> Socks - Falke
> Shoes - Crockett&Jones


----------



## bernoulli

My favorite 3-piece suit. Ideal for a cold day. And I could not resist wearing the Vass shoes again.


----------



## Winhes2

bernoulli said:


> My favorite 3-piece suit. Ideal for a cold day. And I could not resist wearing the Vass shoes again.
> 
> View attachment 28593


I can not recall a combination of yours that was not excellent. Your combinations of fabrics, fancy and plain, and colors and tones are consistently beautiful. They are as lovely as they can be yet never cross the line.


----------



## bernoulli

Wow, those are the nicest words somebody ever directed at me. I don't know how to respond other than: thanks. Being noticed in a forum that has the constant presence of the one and only @upr_crust is humbling.



Winhes2 said:


> I can not recall a combination of yours that was not excellent. Your combinations of fabrics, fancy and plain, and colors and tones are consistently beautiful. They are as lovely as they can be yet never cross the line.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

bernoulli said:


> Caro Lisboa,
> 
> Por favor nao tire mais fotos com os bracos para tras. Fora esse pequeno detalhe, excelente!


Muito obrigado pelo conselho, caro @bernoulli, terei isso em conta.
Como na maior parte das vezes tiro as fotos a mim próprio, o temporizador não dá tempo a escolher a posição ideal.
E muito obrigado pelo elogio, que vindo donde vem, tem outro peso

Cheers

Vic


----------



## bernoulli

(Sorry about posting in Portuguese, gents, but it is rare to find another Portuguese speaker in such forums. I promise it is the last one.)

Eu tambem tiro as fotos com temporizador e por isso as poses de robo. Continue postando, por favor, gosto muito da sua originalidade. E devo passar em Portugal em Junho. Lhe convido para um cafe.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Muito obrigado pelo conselho, caro @bernoulli, terei isso em conta.
> Como na maior parte das vezes tiro as fotos a mim próprio, o temporizador não dá tempo a escolher a posição ideal.
> E muito obrigado pelo elogio, que vindo donde vem, tem outro peso
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


----------



## upr_crust

After a hiatus for rain, snow, and sleet, back to suiting up.

Sometimes, my closet tells me what to wear - today's suit was next in rotation.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt & braces - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - The British Museum
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft (part of the latest load of swag from the UK)
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Laird, London (also part of the latest load of swag)


----------



## FLMike

Day 2 (traveling and only brought this one) of the J Crew Moon Tweed. Also appearing:

BB shirt and trousers
Alden Color 8 tassels


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> Day 2 (traveling and only brought this one) of the J Crew Moon Tweed. Also appearing:
> 
> BB shirt and trousers
> Alden Color 8 tassels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I mentioned the belt buckle yesterday, but just noticed that beautiful belt strap - it looks alligator or similar? Also, I assume you are not traveling in FL with that sport coat (or do parts of FL get cold enough in Feb for it)? Last thought, Alden deserves its reputation, IMO.


----------



## FLMike

Thanks, in Birmingham.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> Thanks, in Birmingham.


And the best news, it sounds as if the now just newish job is going well - congrats. My guess, your professional talent combined with your sartorial skills are wowing them.

Re the sport coat. I'm in year three of my J.Crew Moon Tweed unlined one and have been wearing the hell out of it, but it is holding up very well.

My biggest concern was that it would lose its shape, but that has not happened and, for whatever reason, I regularly receive compliments on it (my guess, it was tailored really well and, I've found, people respond to that as, today, many guys seem to not care that much about tailoring their clothes well).


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Crusty, How you dealing with the little snow we got?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice outfit Crusty, How you dealing with the little snow we got?


There was very little snow left this morning on the sidewalks on my commute - the rain and the temperatures just above freezing did a good job removing much of the white stuff.


----------



## upr_crust

It's Valentine's Day, though I'm not wearing a shred of red - today at least. Yesterday, the red velvet jacket from Ede & Ravenscroft came in (kudos to the delivery services between the UK and the US - it was only ordered Saturday afternoon, London time, and arrived in NYC on Wednesday). I've included a quick shot of it, with yesterday's bow tie, for a little context, though now I think I need black tuxedo trousers to go with the thing. Alas, more shopping . . .

For today, however . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Upr, 

That suit is a standout in your wardrobe of outstanding suits (the whole outfit is incredible)
That's an impressive OTR fit on the new E&R jacket* (also love that it's not short as so many are today)
Shipping speeds have become incredible. I remember when ordering something from the UK could be a months-long process, now as you experienced, things get here in less than a week 
*Methinks, based on what you were wearing yesterday, that someone was so excited to try on his new jacket, that he did so the minute he walked in the door (as I would have) .


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust,
The black tuxedo pants are a definite YES


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Upr,
> 
> That suit is a standout in your wardrobe of outstanding suits (the whole outfit is incredible)
> That's an impressive OTR fit on the new E&R jacket* (also love that it's not short as so many are today)
> Shipping speeds have become incredible. I remember when ordering something from the UK could be a months-long process, now as you experienced, things get here in less than a week
> *Methinks, based on what you were wearing yesterday, that someone was so excited to try on his new jacket, that he did so the minute he walked in the door (as I would have) .


Thank you, FF for your comments. Today's suit was originally bought for my 40th high school class reunion, as a "revenge of the nerd/ugly duckling becomes swan" sort of thing, and has proven to be a stalwart in my wardrobe (to the point that my husband and I were married, each wearing this suit - Husband acquired his on sale the season after I bought mine).

One of the attractions of the E & R jacket was its fit - I hesitate to have anything done to it, although the sleeves may be a bit long. E & R's average jacket length is more traditional than current standards, but their button stance suits me very well, in my experience.

As for trying on the new jacket, I did try it on very shortly after getting the box open (something of a puzzlement - it was very well-taped, and not obvious at first sight how best it might be opened), and it was my husband who suggested that I have it photographed (with my phone, so that I would have access to the photo wherever I go). I must say that the jacket survived its transatlantic flight very well - quite unwrinkled.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Not a big fun today, as I had to go to visit the doctor. But, oh well, I think I'll survive.
Wool jacket - Wesley (portuguese brand)
Flannel trousers - Dielmar (portuguese as Well)
Shirt - Fil a Fil (bought during a stay in Paris)
Tie and PS - Drake's
Socks - Brescianni
Shoes - Crockett&Jones Handgraded


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> It's Valentine's Day, though I'm not wearing a shred of red - today at least. Yesterday, the red velvet jacket from Ede & Ravenscroft came in (kudos to the delivery services between the UK and the US - it was only ordered Saturday afternoon, London time, and arrived in NYC on Wednesday). I've included a quick shot of it, with yesterday's bow tie, for a little context, though now I think I need black tuxedo trousers to go with the thing. Alas, more shopping . . .
> 
> For today, however . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 28611
> View attachment 28612
> View attachment 28613
> View attachment 28614
> View attachment 28615
> View attachment 28616
> View attachment 28617


very handsome with that red jacket.


----------



## Winhes2

upr_crust said:


> It's Valentine's Day, though I'm not wearing a shred of red - today at least. Yesterday, the red velvet jacket from Ede & Ravenscroft came in (kudos to the delivery services between the UK and the US - it was only ordered Saturday afternoon, London time, and arrived in NYC on Wednesday). I've included a quick shot of it, with yesterday's bow tie, for a little context, though now I think I need black tuxedo trousers to go with the thing. Alas, more shopping . . .


Your suits are always beautiful.

This red jacket is great and looks great on you.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> It's Valentine's Day, though I'm not wearing a shred of red - today at least. Yesterday, the red velvet jacket from Ede & Ravenscroft came in (kudos to the delivery services between the UK and the US - it was only ordered Saturday afternoon, London time, and arrived in NYC on Wednesday). I've included a quick shot of it, with yesterday's bow tie, for a little context, though now I think I need black tuxedo trousers to go with the thing. Alas, more shopping . . .
> 
> For today, however . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> View attachment 28617


The pin dot, navy Bow works reasonably well with your new "Red velvet" threads, my friend, but I agree with your initial assessment that black (or perhaps, even better, navy) trousers would be more compatible than those pictured! I'm sure you are going to enjoy that jacket!


----------



## upr_crust

It is Friday, and I have both early and late conference calls at work, so a more relaxed style of attire is called for today.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed (in its last gasping days)
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Bow tie - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ashear
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart (swag from the current sale - its debut)
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I just become a bigger and bigger fan of Paul Stuart's house brand shoes/boots every time I see you wear one. Love the diamond-shaped bowtie. 

But don't get me started on the productivity of late-Friday conference calls.


----------



## Howard

very nice shoes Crusty but why are the shoes half black and half brown?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very handsome with that red jacket.





Winhes2 said:


> Your suits are always beautiful. This red jacket is great and looks great on you.


Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> The pin dot, navy Bow works reasonably well with your new "Red velvet" threads, my friend, but I agree with your initial assessment that black (or perhaps, even better, navy) trousers would be more compatible than those pictured! I'm sure you are going to enjoy that jacket!


Thank you, Eagle. I have seen a diamond-shaped black formal bow tie, similar in scale to yesterday's bow, which I now have a reason to own.

I am looking at getting black tuxedo trousers to pair with the red velvet jacket, though I, in theory, could use the midnight blue ones from my existing tuxedo.



Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ I just become a bigger and bigger fan of Paul Stuart's house brand shoes/boots every time I see you wear one. Love the diamond-shaped bowtie.
> 
> But don't get me started on the productivity of late-Friday conference calls.


Thank you, FF, for your comments. As for the conference call, it's a time-dependent process - something that is happening this weekend - so it's not something that could easily have been scheduled for another time. Sad, but true.



Howard said:


> very nice shoes Crusty but why are the shoes half black and half brown?


The boots have been patinated, such that the toes are a darker shade of brown than the vamp. It's merely a different style than just one overall color.


----------



## bernoulli

The difference that a professional photographer makes...


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> The boots have been patinated, such that the toes are a darker shade of brown than the vamp. It's merely a different style than just one overall color.


Patinated, or burnished? I thought patination came from age.


----------



## JBierly

FLMike said:


> Patinated, or burnished? I thought patination came from age.


Antiqued, patinated, burnished? What's the difference? Clearly of these terms burnish is the one that implies you actually do something (polish usually) at the time item is created. Antique and patina are terms that imply over the years the shoes develop that color and then of course shoes are created with antiquing or patinated at the time of production to give the impression that the finish was acquired over time.

Probably deserves a separate thread which I wil start now.


----------



## Jeff84




----------



## themanfromlisbon

FLMike said:


> Patinated, or burnished? I thought patination came from age.


 For some time - may be 4/5 years may be more, not sure - there are several shoemakers or just shoe artisans, that do special works on shoes, one is patina in new or even used shoes, or just to recover old shoes to its original colour, and some they do great jobs.
There are brands that even sell new shoes in raw leather and the client may choose the colour and treatment he wants for the shoes, patina is one. 
@patine.pl or Carlos Santos Shoes are just two examples.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Yesterday outfit


----------



## zblaesi

This is my first WAYWT post. Technically yesterday though. My girlfriend invited me to her friend's wedding, and since my weight has fluctuated over the years, I didn't have anything to wear. I put this together about a week before the wedding (with help from the Ask Andy community).


----------



## zblaesi

themanfromlisbon said:


> View attachment 28718
> Yesterday outfit


Are those Albert Thurston braces? I like them.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

zblaesi said:


> Are those Albert Thurston braces? I like them.


Yes, sure.
Except a pair of Hackett suspenders, all the others I have are Thurston.


----------



## eagle2250

zblaesi said:


> This is my first WAYWT post. Technically yesterday though. My girlfriend invited me to her friend's wedding, and since my weight has fluctuated over the years, I didn't have anything to wear. I put this together about a week before the wedding (with help from the Ask Andy community).


Looking good...great first post to this thread!


----------



## cadteach

You did well. I think the colors are very appropriate and will work well for the next event you need a suit for. You chose nice shoes, and I especially like your watch, although I can't tell the maker from your pic. Is it Seiko?

It is hard to comment about the fit of the suit much, because its hard to tell that with your hands in pockets. But it seems to fit well and drape nice. Hope you had a good time. Thanks for sharing.

\


zblaesi said:


> This is my first WAYWT post. Technically yesterday though. My girlfriend invited me to her friend's wedding, and since my weight has fluctuated over the years, I didn't have anything to wear. I put this together about a week before the wedding (with help from the Ask Andy community).


----------



## FLMike

cadteach said:


> I especially like your watch, although I can't tell the maker from your pic. Is it Seiko?
> \


It says Orient on the dial, so Orient would be my guess.


----------



## zblaesi

cadteach said:


> You did well. I think the colors are very appropriate and will work well for the next event you need a suit for. You chose nice shoes, and I especially like your watch, although I can't tell the maker from your pic. Is it Seiko?


It is an Orient Automatic Classic CEM6W001D2. I bought it online for about $100 in 2013, and I love it. I just wish I had taken better care of it over the years; the case is a bit scratched up at this point. My date is wearing a Seiko Lukia, which I bought for her birthday in 2015.



> It is hard to comment about the fit of the suit much, because its hard to tell that with your hands in pockets. But it seems to fit well and drape nice. Hope you had a good time. Thanks for sharing.


It is a bit too tight when buttoned (in the vent area), but going a size up would have looked significantly worse in the shoulders. I don't mind that much, because I'm planning to lose weight, so it should look better in the near future.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## bernoulli

My power look for the day. Tie is making its maiden voyage.


----------



## upr_crust

Nice tie, Bernoulli - looks very similar to one in my closet.

This evening is life drawing class at the Society of Illustrators - no coat check, and a lot of charcoal pencils, so no suit for today.

Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Jeans - Levi's
Boots - Charlie One Horse
Parka - Soia & Kyo
Scarf - Hilditch & Key
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Nice tie, Bernoulli - looks very similar to one in my closet.
> 
> This evening is life drawing class at the Society of Illustrators - no coat check, and a lot of charcoal pencils, so no suit for today.
> 
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Jeans - Levi's
> Boots - Charlie One Horse
> Parka - Soia & Kyo
> Scarf - Hilditch & Key
> Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue.
> 
> View attachment 28755
> View attachment 28756
> View attachment 28757


What will you be drawing?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> What will you be drawing?


People - naked people. In my case, naked people, badly drawn.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> People - naked people. In my case, naked people, badly drawn.


Anyone else see the irony in the best-dressed guy in the world drawing people without any clothes on?

Okay, kidding aside, and obviously only if appropriate for AAAC and only if you want to share, but would love to see some of your drawings.

Earning potential aside, if I could have one skill I don't have (and the options list here is very, very long), it would be the ability to draw (not paint or be a world-class artist, just to be a skilled illustrator).


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Anyone else see the irony in the best-dressed guy in the world drawing people without any clothes on?
> 
> Okay, kidding aside, and obviously only if appropriate for AAAC and only if you want to share, but would love to see some of your drawings.
> 
> Earning potential aside, if I could have one skill I don't have (and the options list here is very, very long), it would be the ability to draw (not paint or be a world-class artist, just to be a skilled illustrator).


I would have no objection to sharing some of my drawings, save for the fact that they're not that much to look at. Understand that life drawing class is very much to the visual arts what exercises at the barre are for dancers - the building blocks of art, but not art itself.


----------



## zblaesi

bernoulli said:


> My power look for the day. Tie is making its maiden voyage.
> 
> View attachment 28752
> View attachment 28753
> View attachment 28754


I really like the blue edges on that pocket square. Where did you get it?


----------



## EDC390

zblaesi said:


> I really like the blue edges on that pocket square. Where did you get it?


His is probably fancier, but I saw one very similar at The Tie Bar.


----------



## zblaesi

EDC390 said:


> His is probably fancier, but I saw one very similar at The Tie Bar.


Yeah, I know what you're talking about, but I don't recall seeing any pocket squares on The Tie Bar that feature such a rich blue. That's what I like most about it.


----------



## bernoulli

Here are some rich blue PS and other colors for a gloomy day. If my previous tie meets with the approval of @upr_crust it is a keeper!


----------



## upr_crust

It will be snowing by lunchtime here in NYC, if the weather prognosticators are to be believed, so I've opted for another day of casual attire, dragging things out of the closet that haven't seen the light of day in a long while. Note that there are no photographs of my footwear - this is on purpose, as I'm wearing the single ugliest pair of hiking boots - practical, comfortable, but more unsightly 
than sin itself.

The leather jacket, sweater, shirt, and cords are all Brooks Brothers. The cap is Paul Stuart, and the scarf is Johnstons of Elgin.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> People - naked people. In my case, naked people, badly drawn.


Are you going to be the one up there au naturel?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Are you going to be the one up there au naturel?


No. The Society of Illustrators wants people to come back to their sketch nights, not something that would happen were I to model au naturel.


----------



## bernoulli

Back to suits, accepting that gloomy freezing rainy days require layers.


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has finally returned to NYC, yesterday's snow has melted, and I can again suit up without fear of meteorology.

Included in today's photos are swag from the weekend - a formal bow tie from Seigo, and a Zegna snatched from the sale table at Bergdorf's.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Zegna
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Jeff84

Those braces are really cool. I like them.


----------



## Jeff84

Out celebrating the big 3-5 tonight


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧
1. Happy birthday
2. Nice classic outfit
3. There is no such thing as a "big 3-5," the first "big" is 4-0 and then its 5-0 and 6-0 until you can start calling every five years a "big" 
4. Number 3 is a rule, look it up in the fake rule book somewhere 
5. Hope the celebration was fun


----------



## Jeff84

Thank you. I wouldn’t call getting drunk on wine at Applebee’s alone fun, but it was good.


----------



## never behind

Continuing the birthday theme, I thought I'd up my game for jeans Friday at work with some new pieces. Way closer to the big 5-0 than 35 though!

New Aran sweater and moleskins. I'm pretty pleased with them, although I think I'm going to taper the trouser leg after winter is over.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Jeff84 said:


> Thank you. I wouldn't call getting drunk on wine at Applebee's alone fun, but it was good.


Well, that sounded a bit depressing. Happy Birthday, anyway.


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and a hint of sunshine, and no chance of rain. Making use of a suit I packed for my trip last month to London.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Carmina
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## Howard

Jeff84 said:


> Thank you. I wouldn't call getting drunk on wine at Applebee's alone fun, but it was good.


How much did you drink?


----------



## Jeff84

A couple glasses in between food.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Friday, and a hint of sunshine, and no chance of rain. Making use of a suit I packed for my trip last month to London.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Carmina
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Harvie & Hudson
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 28813
> View attachment 28814
> View attachment 28815
> View attachment 28816
> View attachment 28817
> View attachment 28818


See? The flat shoe laces gave a different touch to the shoes!

Cheers!


----------



## Jeff84

Going out for a belated birthday dinner with my parents. 
Out of curiosity, are there any other veterans on here?


----------



## bernoulli

My goal today is to fight evil. In the Brightest day so on and forth. And I think I found an interesting tie for this suit.


----------



## eagle2250

You are looking good, my friend...and a super hero, no less! Just a suggestion, but with your given height, exposing those pocket flaps on your suit coat would serve to break up a long stretch of torso! :beer:


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, cold and windy - wind gusts up to 65 mph are predicted for today, thus making only one choice for headwear, the stylistically inappropriate, but aerodynamically correct beret. This thing has no wind resistance, and stays clamped to my head despite high winds - a small stylistic sacrifice, rather than chasing one of my fedoras across West St. in traffic.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Beret - Hoquy


----------



## bernoulli

I am certainly a tucked flap person kind of guy but will consider it. The suit is busy as it is. Will try the flap put next time and will post the results.



eagle2250 said:


> You are looking good, my friend...and a super hero, no less! Just a suggestion, but with your given height, exposing those pocket flaps on your suit coat would serve to break up a long stretch of torso! :beer:


----------



## bernoulli

Finally some sunshine.


----------



## upr_crust

It's obviously a day for windowpane.

Another sunny, cold day, but without the strong winds of yesterday - back to a more proper hat.

Otherwise, the theme of today is "brown".

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phinease Cole
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
Braces - Albert Thurston, via New & Lingwood, London
Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
Boots - Paul Smith
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason


----------



## ran23

That Overcoat!!!!!!


----------



## bernoulli

First tweed tie. Shirt is a pain to pair anything with but I am satisfied with the result.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, cold and cloudy in NYC. I'm off to a reception at the Morgan Library this evening, where I can view the Tolkien exhibition without fear of cosplay - perhaps. (It's New York - you never know . . .)

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paolo Gucci
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, the Strand, London


----------



## eagle2250

Upr_crust, you look so good in those threads that you inspire others to attempt to replicate your style. You, my friend, should get into catalogue modelling. Nicely done, Sir! :icon_cheers:


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Upr_crust, you look so good in those threads that you inspire others to attempt to replicate your style. You, my friend, should get into catalogue modelling. Nicely done, Sir! :icon_cheers:


As flattering as your comments are, I am fairly certain that fashion models are chosen for their aspirational qualities - persons whose physical personas are forms to which ordinary mortals could only wish to emulate.

As a 5'8" bald sexagenarian, I hardly see myself as aspirational in form, however clever I am in hiding my bodily flaws with good tailoring.


----------



## Winhes2

upr_crust said:


> Monday, cold and windy - ....


I really like this on you. I think the colors really work well with your complexion. The blue next to your skin really works. I like the combinations in the clothes too, the brown suit, the colors in the tie, but I really like them on you.


----------



## Cyril

mikel said:


> Starting a new WAYWT thread to continue where we left off
> 
> Original WAYWT thread (dates back to 2006):
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/what-are-you-wearing-today.62656/
> 
> So, what are you wearing today?





upr_crust said:


> Taking a day off from suits and ties . . .
> 
> Sweater, shirt, corduroys, and cap - BB
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Puffer coat - Soia & Kyo
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> 
> View attachment 19416
> View attachment 19417
> View attachment 19418


----------



## Howard

enjoy the reception Crusty.


----------



## never behind

upr_crust said:


> Midweek, cold and cloudy in NYC. I'm off to a reception at the Morgan Library this evening, where I can view the Tolkien exhibition without fear of cosplay - perhaps. (It's New York - you never know . . .)
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Paolo Gucci
> Braces - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Laird, the Strand, London
> 
> View attachment 28928
> View attachment 28929
> View attachment 28930
> View attachment 28931
> View attachment 28932
> View attachment 28933


Great outfit *and* Tolkien. :winning:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bernoulli

Rarely use this tie. I don't think this will change but I liked the combo.


----------



## upr_crust

I have a very active and varied day today, a mix of the mundane and the not-so-mundane. Under mundane, I have a dental cleaning scheduled for this afternoon, but after that, I need to inspect a hotel suite at the Surrey for a friend whose apartment is undergoing major repairs, then this evening, I am attending a members' evening at the Met Breuer.

At least the sun is cooperating with me today, and has made an appearance, cold though it may be.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Canali
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Edward Green
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## TMMKC

Unwinding by the fire after a long day with a Scotch and the WSJ....


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, March, and with a light coating of snow in NYC. This evening, my husband and I are meeting up with a fellow sartorialist from the world of Facebook, at a bar in a midtown hotel. Between the weather and the meet-up venue, a proper hat was not a practical thing, hence today's flat cap, and today's shoes have a Dainite sole, making them the best choice for today's slightly slippery weather.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt, tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood (Deakin & Francis)
Pocket square - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Jeff84

I love the suit Bruce. The bow tie/ braces mix of colors is very nice.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Friday, March, and with a light coating of snow in NYC. This evening, my husband and I are meeting up with a fellow sartorialist from the world of Facebook, at a bar in a midtown hotel. Between the weather and the meet-up venue, a proper hat was not a practical thing, hence today's flat cap, and today's shoes have a Dainite sole, making them the best choice for today's slightly slippery weather.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt, tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood (Deakin & Francis)
> Pocket square - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 28983
> View attachment 28984
> View attachment 28985
> View attachment 28986
> View attachment 28987
> View attachment 28988


very nice attire Crusty.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Here comes Spring! Great! The excuse for using great colours 
Blazer - El Ganso
Shirt and tie - Façonnable 
Gillet and trousers - Wesley1919
Socks - Brescianni (Wesley)
Shoes - Crockett&Jones snuff suede tassel loafers


----------



## Winhes2

upr_crust said:


> Friday, March, and with a light coating of snow in NYC.


Yes, it is the blue shirts with your complexion. Excellent. I like the entire ensemble too. The blue lines in the suit. The shoes referencing a color in the square. The yellow and green in the cuffs. The yellow in the cuffs referencing the yellow braces. Inspiring attention to detail. You never cease to amaze.


----------



## eagle2250

themanfromlisbon said:


> View attachment 28999
> View attachment 28997
> View attachment 28998
> Here comes Spring! Great! The excuse for using great colours
> Blazer - El Ganso
> Shirt and tie - Façonnable
> Gillet and trousers - Wesley1919
> Socks - Brescianni (Wesley)
> Shoes - Crockett&Jones snuff suede tassel loafers


Eye catching for sure...and you do look pretty spiffy!


----------



## upr_crust

Winhes2 said:


> Yes, it is the blue shirts with your complexion. Excellent. I like the entire ensemble too. The blue lines in the suit. The shoes referencing a color in the square. The yellow and green in the cuffs. The yellow in the cuffs referencing the yellow braces. Inspiring attention to detail. You never cease to amaze.


Yes, I'm living proof that, if you buy enough stuff, you might actually find things that go together .


----------



## Jeff84

After a long morning building a few hundred Ranger pickups, going out for dinner and drinks. And maybe Brooks Brothers.


----------



## Jeff84

Yes, I’m wearing jeans. Levi’s 513 to be exact. And by Ranger pickups, I meant the new ones, building them on the assembly line. It’s what I do for a living, and after I long day I didn’t feel like pressing any pants.


----------



## g3org3y

A couple of recent wears:


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is currently frightful - cold rain, with promise of snow overnight - a good day to dress down for the office tomorrow. However, I just got back from my alterations tailor the black tuxedo trousers I ordered, to go with the red velvet double-breasted jacket bought from London in the wake of my latest trip there at the end of January.

Always one to want to "play with my new toys" at the first possible date, I tried on all of the various pieces of formal wear recently acquired, to see how well they would fit together. The photos posted are the results.

I tried both a pair of patent leather monk straps (yes, I know, a bit off the reservation, but I like them), and a pair of black horsebit loafers, as the jacket isn't strictly a tuxedo jacket (by mere millimeters, perhaps).

Jacket & trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Patent leather monk straps - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
Horsebit loafers - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineae Cole
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is currently frightful - cold rain, with promise of snow overnight - a good day to dress down for the office tomorrow. However, I just got back from my alterations tailor the black tuxedo trousers I ordered, to go with the red velvet double-breasted jacket bought from London in the wake of my latest trip there at the end of January.
> 
> Always one to want to "play with my new toys" at the first possible date, I tried on all of the various pieces of formal wear recently acquired, to see how well they would fit together. The photos posted are the results.
> 
> I tried both a pair of patent leather monk straps (yes, I know, a bit off the reservation, but I like them), and a pair of black horsebit loafers, as the jacket isn't strictly a tuxedo jacket (by mere millimeters, perhaps).
> 
> Jacket & trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Patent leather monk straps - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> Horsebit loafers - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
> Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineae Cole
> Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 29050
> View attachment 29051
> View attachment 29052
> View attachment 29053
> View attachment 29054
> View attachment 29055
> View attachment 29056


very nice Crusty, if you had worn white gloves along with the red suit you could go as a bellhop.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, if you had worn white gloves along with the red suit you could go as a bellhop.


I will have to remember NOT to wear white gloves with this outfit, just so people don't get confused, and start handing me their luggage .


----------



## Clintotron

upr_crust said:


> I will have to remember NOT to wear white gloves with this outfit, just so people don't get confused, and start handing me their luggage .


While a bell hop's jacket would be a MUCH different cut, the white gloves would provide many second glances.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FLMike

Clintotron said:


> While a bell hop's jacket would be a MUCH different cut, the white gloves would provide many second glances.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Especially if paired with one of these ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peak and Pine

...and smoking a Phillip Morris. (Google will help the young'ins with this.)


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> ...and smoking a Phillip Morris. (Google will help the young'ins with this.)


I have never yelled "Call for Phillip Morris" in a hotel lobby in my life  .


----------



## Clintotron

upr_crust said:


> I have never yelled "Call for Phillip Morris" in a hotel lobby in my life  .


Carpe diem, Crustmeister. Carpe diem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, and the relative warmth has melted the snow we had yesterday, though what remains is now ice, as it's turned much colder. A perfect day for three pieces in flannel, and a camel's hair polo coat.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Thomas Pink
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg Collection, London (now defunct)
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Laird, London
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason


----------



## Jeff84

I like your tie.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The sun has returned to NYC, and the relative warmth has melted the snow we had yesterday, though what remains is now ice, as it's turned much colder. A perfect day for three pieces in flannel, and a camel's hair polo coat.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Thomas Pink
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - St. Petersburg Collection, London (now defunct)
> Vintage watch chain
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Hat - Laird, London
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> 
> View attachment 29086
> View attachment 29081
> View attachment 29082
> View attachment 29083
> View attachment 29084
> View attachment 29085


Indeed, this is one of those days you are resetting the bar even higher than your already celestial sartorial standards!


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I will have to remember NOT to wear white gloves with this outfit, just so people don't get confused, and start handing me their luggage .


or maybe you look like a movie usher.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, this is one of those days you are resetting the bar even higher than your already celestial sartorial standards!


I'm with Eagle. Upr, your outfit today is near the top of your ridiculously impressive pyramid of outfits.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, this is one of those days you are resetting the bar even higher than your already celestial sartorial standards!


Thank you, Eagle!



Howard said:


> or maybe you look like a movie usher.


Movie ushers haven't worn jackets of any sort in a long time, in my experience, never mind white gloves .



Fading Fast said:


> I'm with Eagle. Upr, your outfit today is near the top of your ridiculously impressive pyramid of outfits.


You've always liked this suit - glad that today's combo didn't interfere with that affinity.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

As it's raining like if we were in old England countryside , yesterday I tried to look like an English country gentleman. Didn't no if I got close


----------



## bernoulli

Favorite business suit, tie and shoes. Never put them together before, here is the result.


----------



## Jeff84

Where is the tie from?


----------



## bernoulli

Damiano Presta.


Jeff84 said:


> Where is the tie from?


----------



## eagle2250

themanfromlisbon said:


> View attachment 29098
> View attachment 29097
> View attachment 29093
> View attachment 29094
> View attachment 29095
> As it's raining like if we were in old England countryside , yesterday I tried to look like an English country gentleman. Didn't no if I got close


You certainly achieved the look you were aiming for. Your rig works and that Jacket is absolutely fantastic! Well done, Sir.


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli - lovely combo today.

It's still sunny, but very cold in NYC this morning, so I'm sticking with three pieces in flannel, and my polo coat.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Today, Lisbon weather is a mix: not cold but rain it's threatening.
Old cashmere blazer from Sacoor Brothers; shirt, suspenders and wool trousers from Hackett, tie from Façonnable, ps from Wesley and Yanko semi-brogues.


----------



## krock

*@themanfromlisbon *
How would you rate Sacoor goods in general? I have only had experience with a few casual items, polo shirts and chinos, and now a friend of mine is going to open a franchise store in Kiev.


----------



## upr_crust

Today, it continues sunny and cold here in NYC, and I continue with the onslaught of three-piece flannel suits and polo coats - today in herringbone wool, rather than camel's hair. I've also indulged in that sartorial game of chance - four pattern bingo (suit, shirt, tie & pocket square).

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## themanfromlisbon

krock said:


> *@themanfromlisbon *
> How would you rate Sacoor goods in general? I have only had experience with a few casual items, polo shirts and chinos, and now a friend of mine is going to open a franchise store in Kiev.


Well, it's not the best you can have - and I don't have much of Sacoor Brothers - but they have an attractive way to deal and good prices. The quality is reasonable almost in everything they sell. The suits, blazers or trousers are mid-range quality, the cut is nice, and they made every changes you want (if they follow abroad what they do here). Plus, at least here, they go on sales mood almost 75% of the year. In other words, they open the season at normal prices (not cheap, not expensive), but in 2 months they begin to promotions season with discounts beginning at, may be, 30%, reaching 50/60% at sales season.
As I said, I have not too much from Sacoor, but I'm aware that they got much sells here, where they began.

Hope it will help, cheers

Vic


----------



## mkrgk

upr_crust said:


> Today, it continues sunny and cold here in NYC, and I continue with the onslaught of three-piece flannel suits and polo coats - today in herringbone wool, rather than camel's hair. I've also indulged in that sartorial game of chance - four pattern bingo (suit, shirt, tie & pocket square).
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 29145
> View attachment 29146
> View attachment 29147
> View attachment 29148
> View attachment 29149
> View attachment 29150


Quite nice, but I did detect a fifth pattern (in the socks).


----------



## upr_crust

mkrgk said:


> Quite nice, but I did detect a fifth pattern (in the socks).


:beer:


----------



## EDC390

upr_crust said:


> :beer:


No mention of the Scarf?

It looks great, btw.


----------



## bernoulli

Today, playing with textures.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Wow! Your jacket is really nice...it grabs and holds the viewer's attention and creates an urge to reach out and touch it to experience the perceived texture! The collar is perfectly proportioned, as well.


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you! Its texture is the reason I asked for the fabric. It came out well I believe.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Wow! Your jacket is really nice...it grabs and holds the viewer's attention and creates an urge to reach out and touch it to experience the perceived texture! The collar is perfectly proportioned, as well.


----------



## upr_crust

It's Friday, a good day to experiment. My good friend and fellow poster Bernoulli, on one of his visits to us here in NYC, brought me today's neckwear - an ascot, obviously believing that I have the sartorial wherewithal to pull it off. Today, we shall see if Bernoulli's theorem is correct, whether I am David Niven, or Thurston Howell III; whether I look natural in such a thing, or whether I have made and asc-hole of myself. I leave that to your judgment.

(Were this Las Vegas, someone could take odds on whether the ascot would stay around my neck at the office, or at what time it would be removed. Profits could be made . . .)

Blazer, trousers, waistcoat & shirt - Brooks Brothers
Ascot & pocket square - no name brand
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods, London
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - New & Lingwood, London
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Upr_crust, my friend, brother Bernoulli was right...you certainly "have the sartorial wherewithal" to wear that ascot! Your Blackwatch vest is superb...every time you have worn it, I want one. However, forgive me for presuming to say this, but I would be sartorially too timid to pair it with that beautiful ascot. To my eye, the colors seem to clash.  Otherwise, as always, I am blown away by your rig!


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Upr_crust, my friend, brother Bernoulli was right...you certainly "have the sartorial wherewithal" to wear that ascot! Your Blackwatch vest is superb...every time you have worn it, I want one. However, forgive me for presuming to say this, but I would be sartorially too timid to pair it with that beautiful ascot. To my eye, the colors seem to clash.  Otherwise, as always, I am blown away by your rig!


I would have to agree with you, Eagle, that the ascot is not a natural fit with today's waistcoat, but it was a matter that I wanted to wear both ascot and waistcoat, and the wedding was rather a shotgun affair. I do have one other ascot, which I bought many years ago, but have been too timid to wear - I will have to try it sometime.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

bernoulli said:


> Today, playing with textures.
> 
> View attachment 29173


Really dig that jacket and the textures!


----------



## Jeff84

I’m going to celebrate the retirement of a Marine I served with years ago. I was in a bind and only had my brown sport coat and charcoal trousers ready to wear.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Not a thing wrong with that look, Jeff84. Congratulations to your friend on his well earned retirement and hope you enjoyed the party! :beer:


----------



## Jeff84

Thanks Chuck. I actually wore my blue sport coat last night. I was originally going to wear the blue one, but the drycleaner flatten the lapel, and in the last minute before the party, I took it to Men’s Wearhouse and they fixed it.


----------



## Jeff84

I actually enjoyed myself a little bit too much. Then again, it is always good catching up with guys you served with, and reminisce about all the things you did.


----------



## Jeff84




----------



## Clintotron

Jeff84 said:


> View attachment 29212


Best dressed of the bunch by a country mile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peak and Pine

Boy, I wouldn't want to be sauntering down a dark alley (a favorite pastime) with that bunch forming a platoon at the other end.



Clintotron said:


> Best dressed of the bunch by a country mile.


 I live in the country and I've always wondered about that. What is a country mile? Seemed like an endless one when I was hitching.


----------



## FLMike

Jeff84 said:


> View attachment 29212


Looks like a very casual gathering and venue. You looked very nice, of course, but looking at the picture I can't help but wonder if any of the other guys asked you why you were so dressed up?


----------



## Jeff84

I didn’t get word about it being casual until right beforehand. One of the guys I hadn’t seen in several years asked if I became a bible salesman.


----------



## FLMike

Jeff84 said:


> I didn't get word about it being casual until right beforehand. One of the guys I hadn't seen in several years asked if I became a bible salesman.


I'd be surprised if that was the only comment you got. I like to dress well, and dress formally when the occasion requires/allows it. However, I don't desire to stick out like a sore thumb, and that's what I see when I look at that picture. To me, dressing well also means dressing situationally appropriate, rather than in a way that calls attention to oneself.

I realize you don't have a job that allows coat and tie to be worn. Hopefully, you can find some functions and venues (church?) that allow you to dress up a bit without looking too out of place in this increasingly casual world of ours. I'm thankful to be in a line of work where professional attire is still worn, if not universally.


----------



## Jeff84

FLMike,

It was the only “non positive” comment I got. My friend who retired word a suit sans tie, and he said I looked good. While in the Corps, I was a jeans, t-shirt and tennis shoes kind of guy. I’m trying to switch careers into a dress up type of environment. Putting on dress pants and a tie, makes me feel better about myself. I don’t worry about feeling out of place with how I dress, as I already feel that way to begin with. I appreciate the sentiment. 

Jeff


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Saturday, a good day to relax
With a blazer from El Ganso, Façonnable shirt, Hackett jumper, ps and trousers, Brescianni socks and Yanko semi-brogues


----------



## 215339

Clintotron said:


> Best dressed of the bunch by a country mile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Man in the gingham shirt looks well dressed too


themanfromlisbon said:


> View attachment 29243
> View attachment 29244
> View attachment 29245
> View attachment 29246
> Saturday, a good day to relax
> With a blazer from El Ganso, Façonnable shirt, Hackett jumper, ps and trousers, Brescianni socks and Yanko semi-brogues


I enjoy the fun summer vibes of this outfit with the warmth of a tweed coat.

Haven't seen it before and I like it.


----------



## bernoulli

Spring is here, finally. Wanted something colorful but not garish. You be the judge (this tie is great for knotting).


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, lovely shirt/tie combo.

Back to work after a very low-key weekend, taken up with household chores, including re-organizing my shoe closet, and selecting shoes to be donated to charity. (Shots shown below.)

Otherwise, it it reportedly going to warm up to 11C/51F here in NYC and be sunny for the second day of Daylight Savings Time here in NYC - a good day to forego flannel in favor of worsted.

Suit & cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Shirt & tie - Harvie & Hudson
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Bernoulli, lovely shirt/tie combo.
> 
> Back to work after a very low-key weekend, taken up with household chores, including re-organizing my shoe closet, and selecting shoes to be donated to charity. (Shots shown below.)
> 
> Otherwise, it it reportedly going to warm up to 11C/51F here in NYC and be sunny for the second day of Daylight Savings Time here in NYC - a good day to forego flannel in favor of worsted.
> 
> Suit & cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt & tie - Harvie & Hudson
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 29277
> View attachment 29278
> View attachment 29279
> View attachment 29280
> View attachment 29281
> View attachment 29282
> View attachment 29283
> View attachment 29284
> View attachment 29287
> View attachment 29288


Upr_crust, your pictographic offerings for today show you to be, at once, a well dressed and a generous man! Well done, Sir.


----------



## Zengineer

Glad to see the double monks as part of today's outfit. I am a big fan of the ones I own. I also think single monks are underappreciated as travel shoes for business travel. Like many, I usually fly in bluejeans, OCBD and a sport coat if the business isn't until the next day. On a short trip, even black single monk straps can pass with bluejeans as well as a suit.

I was going go tease a bit about the tie being a hair short but I think it's just the crossed arms scrunching it. Thanks for your consistent and inspiring posts.


----------



## IT_cyclist

upr_crust said:


> Bernoulli, lovely shirt/tie combo.
> 
> Back to work after a very low-key weekend, taken up with household chores, including re-organizing my shoe closet, and selecting shoes to be donated to charity. (Shots shown below.)


I just printed out the shoe shots. SWMBO has seen some of your outfits and finds them outstanding. She also thinks I have too many shoes. So I thank you for providing photographic evidence that my collection is actually quite modest. 
GD&R


----------



## upr_crust

Zengineer said:


> Glad to see the double monks as part of today's outfit. I am a big fan of the ones I own. I also think single monks are underappreciated as travel shoes for business travel. Like many, I usually fly in bluejeans, OCBD and a sport coat if the business isn't until the next day. On a short trip, even black single monk straps can pass with bluejeans as well as a suit.
> 
> I was going go tease a bit about the tie being a hair short but I think it's just the crossed arms scrunching it. Thanks for your consistent and inspiring posts.


The tie does appear a shade short - it should have been re-tied, with a shorter back blade.

I also favor monk straps in general, though I don't normally travel with them, oddly enough. That can change . . .



IT_cyclist said:


> I just printed out the shoe shots. SWMBO has seen some of your outfits and finds them outstanding. She also thinks I have too many shoes. So I thank you for providing photographic evidence that my collection is actually quite modest.
> GD&R


I am sure that SWMBO will not be swayed by my excesses, but good luck with your endeavor, in any case. 

Casual today.

Shirt & sweater - Brooks Brothers
Levi's
Paul Stuart boots
Marc New York leather jacket
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - Bailey's of Hollywood


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Bernoulli, lovely shirt/tie combo.
> 
> Back to work after a very low-key weekend, taken up with household chores, including re-organizing my shoe closet, and selecting shoes to be donated to charity. (Shots shown below.)
> 
> Otherwise, it it reportedly going to warm up to 11C/51F here in NYC and be sunny for the second day of Daylight Savings Time here in NYC - a good day to forego flannel in favor of worsted.
> 
> Suit & cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt & tie - Harvie & Hudson
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 29277
> View attachment 29278
> View attachment 29279
> View attachment 29280
> View attachment 29281
> View attachment 29282
> View attachment 29283
> View attachment 29284
> View attachment 29287
> View attachment 29288


Crusty, Is that all your shoes? You got to be kidding me!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, Is that all your shoes? You got to be kidding me!


The lower shelves of the right-hand closet are my husband's shoes - a much smaller collection than mine, to be sure.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Today, spring time but little cold by the morning and just one photo

Blazer and trousers El Corte Ingles
Shirt from Wesley
Silk tie from Amide Hadelin
Socks Brescianni
Double monks and PS from Hackett


----------



## 215339

bernoulli said:


> Spring is here, finally. Wanted something colorful but not garish. You be the judge (this tie is great for knotting).
> 
> View attachment 29276


what fabric is the jacket bernoulli?


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, sunny, and fairly cold, though still above freezing - an improvement on last week. After a casual day yesterday, back to suits.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The lower shelves of the right-hand closet are my husband's shoes - a much smaller collection than mine, to be sure.


How do you know what shoes you'll wear for the day?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> How do you know what shoes you'll wear for the day?


I check the weather report, I pick out a suit, and then I choose shoes that will go with the suit. I try to rotate the usage of shoes as much as possible.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Some stuff for today.
Sacoor linen blazer, Wesley shirt, Hackett ps, Ferragamo tie, Massimo Duty trousers, Brescianni socks and Carmina loafers.


----------



## ran23

Pulled out my black leather loafers for a long afternoon walk today, forgot how noisy they were, everyone looking my way.


----------



## FLMike

ran23 said:


> Pulled out my black leather loafers for a long afternoon walk today, forgot how noisy they were, *everyone looking my way*.


Are you certain it was the loafers?


----------



## ran23

Had to look, thought it was my Cole Haan's. Bostonian Stockbridge black loafers. Leather sole, still noisy to walk with. Hitting the 70's this week, pulling out a few Spring items.


----------



## FLMike

ran23 said:


> Had to look, thought it was my Cole Haan's. Bostonian Stockbridge black loafers. Leather sole, still noisy to walk with. Hitting the 70's this week, pulling out a few Spring items.


It was a joke, dude.


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, predicted to be milder than yesterday, and sunnier, so far, than expected.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Yves Saint Laurent
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Braces - Albert Thurston, via New & Lingwood, London
Pocket square - De L'Isle
Shoes - Crocket & Jones
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Pulled out my black leather loafers for a long afternoon walk today, forgot how noisy they were, everyone looking my way.


Why were they noisy?


----------



## ZahabiyaK96

bernoulli said:


> Spring is here, finally. Wanted something colorful but not garish. You be the judge (this tie is great for knotting).
> 
> View attachment 29276


Loved your suit:amazing:


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and warm, for March, albeit overcast, with threat of rain in the early evening. Today's attire engendered a last-minute substitution - I had originally thought that I would attempt an ascot today, but the effect veered too far from David Niven, and much too close to Thurston Howell III, so I opted for the bow tie instead. Sagacious or cowardly - you be the judge.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Bow tie & ascot - both no name brand
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's (most likely made by Deakin & Francis)
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Jeans - Levi's
Boots - Magnanni
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## krock

So, sport coat + dress shirt + dark blue jeans is NOT a sartorial crime against humanity.
I am pardoned now for doing it once or twice a year


----------



## upr_crust

krock said:


> So, sport coat + dress shirt + dark blue jeans is NOT a sartorial crime against humanity.
> I am pardoned now for doing it once or twice a year


Either that, or we have adjoining jail cells in Sartorial Prison.


----------



## krock

upr_crust said:


> Either that, or we have adjoining jail cells in Sartorial Prison.


Would be a honour for me.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Friday, and warm, for March, albeit overcast, with threat of rain in the early evening. Today's attire engendered a last-minute substitution - I had originally thought that I would attempt an ascot today, but the effect veered too far from David Niven, and much too close to Thurston Howell III, so I opted for the bow tie instead. Sagacious or cowardly - you be the judge.
> 
> Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Bow tie & ascot - both no name brand
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's (most likely made by Deakin & Francis)
> Pocket square - New & Lingwood
> Jeans - Levi's
> Boots - Magnanni
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 29420
> View attachment 29421
> View attachment 29422
> View attachment 29423
> View attachment 29424


I've stayed away from the dark-jeans-with-a-sport-coat-and-tie "dressed-up" look as it's just not me, but you pulled it off beautifully. The bowtie adds, IMHO, the right bit of fun to an outfit that, by traditional standards, isn't taking itself that seriously. The ascot (again, just MHO) would have been too much different or notable "stuff" in one outfit.

My jeans-sportcoat look is washed-out/worn jeans with a rough-textured sport coat meant to be worn at nothing fancier than an all but dive bar. Consciously or not, every jeans-sport coat combo I've ever worn (for 30+ years now) has been inspired by this look of Redford's from '75's "Three Days of the Condor:"


----------



## ran23

leather soles.


----------



## ran23

I did grab a green tie for the day.


----------



## FLMike

ran23 said:


> leather soles.


Pardon?


----------



## ran23

FLMike said:


> Pardon?


answered another question.


----------



## bernoulli

First time wearing a tux. La Tosca. Hard to get a decent pic.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Friday, and warm, for March, albeit overcast, with threat of rain in the early evening. Today's attire engendered a last-minute substitution - I had originally thought that I would attempt an ascot today, but the effect veered too far from David Niven, and much too close to Thurston Howell III, so I opted for the bow tie instead. Sagacious or cowardly - you be the judge.
> 
> Sports jacke


As always you wear your clothes well and come off as being totally in control of your environment. I've never seen anyone sport the denim, any better than you. But...and I suppose this just boils down to personal taste...but the combination of the bow tie with the blue jeans seems to be, perhaps "sewing it a thread too far!" It just strikes me as wrong. To my eye you would have been better served wearing the ascot. Mrs Eagle suggested ironing creases down the front of those jeans legs, as she is prone to do with mine. In closing, I must also admit that those boots have me drooling all over my keyboard.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> As always you wear your clothes well and come off as being totally in control of your environment. I've never seen anyone sport the denim, any better than you. But...and I suppose this just boils down to personal taste...but the combination of the bow tie with the blue jeans seems to be, perhaps "sewing it a thread too far!" It just strikes me as wrong. To my eye you would have been better served wearing the ascot. Mrs Eagle suggested ironing creases down the front of those jeans legs, as she is prone to do with mine. In closing, I must also admit that those boots have me drooling all over my keyboard.


In all honesty, had I thought about it (or if my memory of that vast Aladdin's cave known as my wardrobe were better), I would have remembered that I have a yellow wool knit tie that would have suited Friday's attire better than either the bow tie or the ascot. (Opinions vary widely on ascots - there were those very happy that I had opted for the bow tie instead.)

I am not one who likes creases in his jeans - it does not increase their formality, in my mind, and they otherwise, to my eyes, look unnatural.

Thanks for the compliments (or the drool - your choice  ) on Friday's Chelsea boots. To tell the truth, they were a "crime of opportunity" from Bernoulli's visit to NYC last October. He, my husband, and I all went on a hunting expedition to our local Nordstrom Rack, and Bernoulli and I ended up both buying the same boots (at a favorable price), and I obtaining my navy blue leather/suede wing tip double monks at an even more advantageous price, in part due to Bernoulli's height (he's 6'5" - they were stuck on the top shelf).


----------



## upr_crust

Back to work after a most busy and vigorous weekend - lots of exercise, two movies, a visit to Hudson Yards, laundry, and taxes. It will be a relief to go to the office.

Now to see if today's tie, on its second outing, can remain stain-free. On its first, it was dripped on by melting snow from scaffolding, and became stained its first morning - bad juju. Happily, my dry cleaner made it go away.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Zegna, via Bergdorf Goodman
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Santoni
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason, London


----------



## themanfromlisbon

A solo and different (from usual) photo.
Sacoor Brothers déjà vu blazer, Xacus denim shirt, ps and trousers from Hackett, C&J shoes


----------



## bernoulli

Something unusual


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, you may want a bit of tapering to the waist of your jacket - a one-button jacket should give you maximal slimming effect, but in the photos, the jacket looks to be boxy, dare I say. Just my $.02 . . .

I have attempted a very low-key look today - nearly monochromatic, which is very much not my usual modus operandi, but with the very insistent pattern of today's shirt, it seemed to be the only way to tame it into some form of submission. Ah, well . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, let's start with the fact that that is a darn handsome outfit. But since you mentioned it being monotone in response to the shirt, I think you could have gone with a solid burgundy tie, which would not have fought the shirt or been loud. 

It would have, however, addressed the issue that the tie you chose, IMHO, is too close in color to the suit. Which also argues that, maybe, a medium- or light-blue tie would have been a good choice also (the object is to get enough distance from the suit's color). Just thoughts. Oh, and that suit is beautiful.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I like the look with the sunglasses.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, let's start with the fact that that is a darn handsome outfit. But since you mentioned it being monotone in response to the shirt, I think you could have gone with a solid burgundy tie, which would not have fought the shirt or been loud.
> 
> It would have, however, addressed the issue that the tie you chose, IMHO, is too close in color to the suit. Which also argues that, maybe, a medium- or light-blue tie would have been a good choice also (the object is to get enough distance from the suit's color). Just thoughts. Oh, and that suit is beautiful.


I think that a solid burgundy tie would have worked fine, and had the requisite visual "heft" to hold its own against the shirt. As it happens, I tried a medium light blue solid tie, and it couldn't compete, visually, with the boldness of the grid pattern of the shirt. However, since monochrome is something that I don't do with any regularity, I opted to go with it, trying something new for me - no risk, no reward. Live and learn, as they do say . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I think that a solid burgundy tie would have worked fine, and had the requisite visual "heft" to hold its own against the shirt. As it happens, I tried a medium light blue solid tie, and it couldn't compete, visually, with the boldness of the grid pattern of the shirt. However, since monochrome is something that I don't do with any regularity, I opted to go with it, trying something new for me - no risk, no reward. Live and learn, as they do say . . .


I always pause before I offer any constructive criticism to you for the same reason I'd pause before offering any constructive criticism to Bill Belichick about his game plan.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I always pause before I offer any constructive criticism to you for the same reason I'd pause before offering any constructive criticism to Bill Belichick about his game plan.


You needn't be quite so restrained in your critiques of my attire, as I respect your opinion, and am always interested in what you have to say.


----------



## krock

*"thou shalt fear no tweed!!!" *(с) @Flanderian earlier this morning.
Going to a conference. Decided to try a bold one, basically mixing 4 patterns.
My apologies for photo quality. Have no assistant apart from the dog, an yellowish light .
Jacket - bespoke. (1st patterm)
Pants - Brooks Black Watch Donegal, Milano fit. Posted them in New Purchase, first time out.(2nd)
Shirt - micro houndtooth grey from Rene Lezard (3rd pattern).
Tie - Desiree Napoli, (4th pattern)
PS - Pedro Del Hierro. It's actually dark green.
Shoes - Split Toe green suede loafers, A.Testoni.


----------



## Dcr5468

krock said:


> *"thou shalt fear no tweed!!!" *(с) @Flanderian earlier this morning.
> Going to a conference. Decided to try a bold one, basically mixing 4 patterns.
> My apologies for photo quality. Have no assistant apart from the dog, an yellowish light .
> Jacket - bespoke. (1st patterm)
> Pants - Brooks Black Watch Donegal, Milano fit. Posted them in New Purchase, first time out.(2nd)
> Shirt - micro houndtooth grey from Rene Lezard (3rd pattern).
> Tie - Desiree Napoli, (4th pattern)
> PS - Pedro Del Hierro. It's actually dark green.
> Shoes - Split Toe green suede loafers, A.Testoni.
> View attachment 29570
> View attachment 29571


Very nice but I could never pull that off...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Today, trying linen
Linen blazer, cardigan, ps and shirt from Wesley
Shantung tie from Shibumi
Hackett trousers
Brescianni socks
Crockett&Jones shoes


----------



## krock

Dcr5468 said:


> Very nice but I could never pull that off...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
I would have never dared without reading this thread for quite a while


----------



## Dannyboy005

bernoulli said:


> First time wearing a tux. La Tosca. Hard to get a decent pic.
> View attachment 29442
> View attachment 29443
> View attachment 29444
> View attachment 29445


Always nice to see black tie. If I may be so bold, consider replacing the pre tied bow with a self tie - you will elevate the whole ensemble.


----------



## eagle2250

krock said:


> *"thou shalt fear no tweed!!!" *(с) @Flanderian earlier this morning.
> Going to a conference. Decided to try a bold one, basically mixing 4 patterns.
> My apologies for photo quality. Have no assistant apart from the dog, an yellowish light .
> Jacket - bespoke. (1st patterm)
> Pants - Brooks Black Watch Donegal, Milano fit. Posted them in New Purchase, first time out.(2nd)
> Shirt - micro houndtooth grey from Rene Lezard (3rd pattern).
> Tie - Desiree Napoli, (4th pattern)
> PS - Pedro Del Hierro. It's actually dark green.
> Shoes - Split Toe green suede loafers, A.Testoni.
> View attachment 29570
> View attachment 29571


Nice jacket, great trousers...I would proudly and regularly wear either garment, but I would not combine those fabric patterns in the same rig. Just a thought.


----------



## upr_crust

I believe that today is, at least calendrically, the first day of Spring. Temperatures in NYC are not especially spring-like, though the sun is shining, and it will warm to about 11C/51F by the afternoon, hence a lighter weight topcoat today.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet, via Saks Fifth Avenue
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Carmina
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Splendid weather in Lisbon, malgré some wind.
Staff for today: Wesley linen blazer, ps and shirt, Hackett trousers, Do Homem (portuguese brand) silk knitted tie, Brescianni socks and Crockett&Jones shoes.
(In some photos, the tie looks blue, but is purple)


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> Nice jacket, great trousers...I would proudly and regularly wear either garment, but I would not combine those fabric patterns in the same rig. Just a thought.


Agree wholeheartedly. That combo was a big miss for me. Either top or bottom half on its own, fine. Together.....yikes.


----------



## FLMike

Dannyboy005 said:


> Always nice to see black tie. If I may be so bold, consider replacing the pre tied bow with a self tie - you will elevate the whole ensemble.


+1


----------



## JBierly

bernoulli said:


> Something unusual
> 
> View attachment 29559
> View attachment 29560
> View attachment 29561
> View attachment 29562


Agreed - unusual - quite an interesting garment. I like the wider cuffs with it.


----------



## JBierly

bernoulli said:


> First time wearing a tux. La Tosca. Hard to get a decent pic.
> View attachment 29442
> View attachment 29443
> View attachment 29444
> View attachment 29445


Did you consider a turn down collar?


----------



## FLMike

JBierly said:


> Did you consider a turn down collar?


+1. A turn down collar and a self-tie bow tie would take that rig to the next level.


----------



## upr_crust

JBierly said:


> Did you consider a turn down collar?





FLMike said:


> +1. A turn down collar and a self-tie bow tie would take that rig to the next level.


Bernoulli has already gotten a fair amount of flak for the pre-tied bow tie on That Other Website, and I have promised to teach him how to tie a bow tie when next we are in the same place at the same time.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Bernoulli has already gotten a fair amount of flak for the pre-tied bow tie on That Other Website, and I have promised to teach him how to tie a bow tie when next we are in the same place at the same time.


You are kind, but the online video tutorials today are very good versus those horrible picture cards we had to learn on back when dinosaurs roamed the earth.


----------



## Clintotron

This man's website and YouTube channel are a WEALTH of information for many aspects of life. This video taught me how to tie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Bernoulli has already gotten a fair amount of flak for the pre-tied bow tie on That Other Website, and I have promised to teach him how to tie a bow tie when next we are in the same place at the same time.


Okay, I can't hold back and need to talk about the elephant the room we are all politely ignoring: Upr, where are your morning pics?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Okay, I can't hold back and need to talk about the elephant the room we are all politely ignoring: Upr, where are your morning pics?


Please do forgive me, but, due to the predictions of monsoon weather, I have not dressed up today, and I did not think that the garb that I chose for today was of sufficient interest to the assembled masses to warrant photographic evidence. Occasionally, one needs a cessation of photos, if only to pique the curiosity of the public. Assuming that today's rain will stop before tomorrow morning's commutation time, I expect that life will return to normal tomorrow - I'll be outfitted and photographed as normal.


----------



## g3org3y

Still chilly in the UK. Tweed + textures silk tie + wool square.

















Hackett sports coat/Thomas Pink shirt/Tyrwhitt tie/TM Lewin square/Gap chinos, Tricker's brogues.


----------



## ran23

I sadly bagged and cedar, all my tweed jackets and overcoats. Spring is here.


----------



## Howard

Clintotron said:


> This man's website and YouTube channel are a WEALTH of information for many aspects of life. This video taught me how to tie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm still trying to learn how to tie a real tie, that's why I own clip on and zipper ties.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
"A zipper tie?"
What, my friend, is a zipper tie? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

ran23 said:


> I sadly bagged and cedar, all my tweed jackets and overcoats. Spring is here.


Cheer up. Madras and seersucker are just around the corner!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather remains wet, at least for the morning here in NYC, but I've decided to ignore it as much as possible. Happy Friday, in any case.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC (now defunct)
Tie - Corneliani
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Braces - Albert Thurston, via New & Lingwood, London
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, well turned out, that man!


----------



## Troones

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> "A zipper tie?"
> What, my friend, is a zipper tie? :icon_scratch:


I had a zipper tie in my teen years back in the mid 80s. They still exist? It's basically a pre-tied tie that slips on over your neck. The back is a zipper mechanism that you pull closed. Wow, this is very difficult to describe. I really wish I still had it. For show and tell purposes. And as a keepsake. My mother bought it for me to wear when I was a volunteer at a school play. Memories.


----------



## bernoulli

Something simple with the coolest tie I own (I don't like the guy but still).


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely done, my friend. Very nicely done! As you suggested, that is a memorably beautiful tie.


----------



## JBierly

bernoulli said:


> Something simple with the coolest tie I own (I don't like the guy but still).
> 
> View attachment 29678
> View attachment 29679
> View attachment 29680


Nice PS to match the light blue in the tie - that combo is a keeper...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

g3org3y said:


> Still chilly in the UK. Tweed + textures silk tie + wool square.
> 
> View attachment 29631
> View attachment 29632
> 
> 
> Hackett sports coat/Thomas Pink shirt/Tyrwhitt tie/TM Lewin square/Gap chinos, Tricker's brogues.


This is a wonderful coat. That's why I like Hackett so much. 
Shoes are pretty nice too!

Cheers


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> "A zipper tie?"
> What, my friend, is a zipper tie? :icon_scratch:











A zipper tie is a pre-tied tie with a zipper in the back so you never have to mess around with it.


----------



## Shaver

g3org3y said:


> Still chilly in the UK. Tweed + textures silk tie + wool square.
> 
> View attachment 29631
> 
> 
> Hackett sports coat/Thomas Pink shirt/Tyrwhitt tie/TM Lewin square/Gap chinos, Tricker's brogues.


I don't suppose that anyone else imagines the uncropped image might reveal Charles Milles Manson's head?

No?

O.K. It's just me, isn't it?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> A zipper tie is a pre-tied tie with a zipper in the back so you never have to mess around with it.


Thank you for the clarification. I had just never seen one or even heard of them.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

eagle2250 said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I had just never seen one or even heard of them.


You have been blessed!


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

"Yes waiter, I'll have the duck confit, a mint gin fizz and a side order of Nashville hot chicken please... On second thought, skip the duck confit... I'll have the Nashville hot with extra cayenne and supersize that gin fizz..."

The things you can get away with when you wear a Panama hat...


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I had just never seen one or even heard of them.


Zipper ties are for me cause I'm still trying to learn how to tie a tie myself.


----------



## Jeff84

Trying to add a little color. This is my new Brooks Brothers sport coat, with their yellow braces.


----------



## Peak and Pine

SplurgeFrugal1 said:


> The things you can get away with when you wear a Panama hat...


....except in a restaurant, where you probably should have taken it off.


----------



## Clintotron

SplurgeFrugal1 said:


> View attachment 29700
> 
> 
> "Yes waiter, I'll have the duck confit, a mint gin fizz and a side order of Nashville hot chicken please... On second thought, skip the duck confit... I'll have the Nashville hot with extra cayenne and supersize that gin fizz..."
> 
> The things you can get away with when you wear a Panama hat...


"extra cayenne"... A man afta ma lil coeur, yeah! Pass a good time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dcr5468

Poor quality pic, at the end of the night. New tux, jacket may need minor adjustment. Mostly rumpled from my wife's cosmetics in my pocket.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, overcast, but relatively mild in NYC, I will see if it is warm enough to eschew the overcoat today. Otherwise, I am recycling, in large part, brunch wear from yesterday, when my husband and I met up with Styleforum fellow poster Acecow and his lovely wife for brunch, and then a leisurely tour of the Frick Collection - a delightful experience for all.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
Shirt, cap & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - no name brand, a gift from fellow poster Bernoulli - its maiden voyage
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Clintotron

upr_crust said:


> Monday, overcast, but relatively mild in NYC, I will see if it is warm enough to eschew the overcoat today. Otherwise, I am recycling, in large part, brunch wear from yesterday, when my husband and I met up with Styleforum fellow poster Acecow and his lovely wife for brunch, and then a leisurely tour of the Frick Collection - a delightful experience for all.
> 
> Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
> Shirt, cap & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - no name brand, a gift from fellow poster Bernoulli - its maiden voyage
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 29715
> View attachment 29716
> View attachment 29717
> View attachment 29718
> View attachment 29719


This may be my favorite Crust rig in a while. I'm not a fan of knit ties in general, but I'd probably catch flak for "wearing that tie too often"...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fading Fast

Clintotron said:


> This may be my favorite Crust rig in a while. I'm not a fan of knit ties in general, but I'd probably catch flak for "wearing that tie too often"...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That tie jumped out at me too - love it. My only tiny quibble is that knit ties "feel" right to me with square, not pointed, bottoms, but there's no logic beyond the noted "feel" supporting that view. I do like that knit ties seem to be having a renaissance.


----------



## upr_crust

Sometimes, one's impulses clash. For today, after the warm reception yesterday's tie received, I wanted to wear its brother today, but, this evening is drawing class, and not an occasion for which to dress up. Thus I've concocted this artfully bohemian getup, to incorporate both the tie, and a dressed down appearance. I leave it to you to determine the success of my venture.

Shirt & suede vest - Brooks Brothers
Tie - no brand name
Levi's
Boots - Paul Stuart
Leather jacket - Marc New York
Scarf - Crombie
Cap - Weatherproof


----------



## eagle2250

Upr_crust, as always you are looking splendid sporting the casual, but even so, for painting class I would recommend taking off the vest and that handsome tie or perhaps wearing a smock while slinging the paint around!


----------



## Howard

Crusty, Why is your tie today "A no-name tie"?


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Upr_crust, as always you are looking splendid sporting the casual, but even so, for painting class I would recommend taking off the vest and that handsome tie or perhaps wearing a smock while slinging the paint around!


Happily, it's a drawing class, not painting, so the chance for stains is reduced, but thank you for your compliments and your concern.



Howard said:


> Crusty, Why is your tie today "A no-name tie"?


It's a no-name tie because the manufacturer didn't sew in a maker's label. Today's tie, like yesterday, was a gift from Bernoulli, and he ordered it off of taobao, the Chinese version of Amazon.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Open sun today. Spring has definitely arrived, never mind some wind.
Linen double-breasted blazer and PS by Wesley, Façonnable shirt, Pini Parma tie, Massimo Dutti trousers and Crockett&Jones tassel loafers.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Sometimes, one's impulses clash. For today, after the warm reception yesterday's tie received, I wanted to wear its brother today, but, this evening is drawing class, and not an occasion for which to dress up. Thus I've concocted this artfully bohemian getup, to incorporate both the tie, and a dressed down appearance. I leave it to you to determine the success of my venture.
> 
> Shirt & suede vest - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - no brand name
> Levi's
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Leather jacket - Marc New York
> Scarf - Crombie
> Cap - Weatherproof
> 
> View attachment 29749
> View attachment 29750
> View attachment 29751
> View attachment 29752


I own some knitted ties! Maybe 10 or more. I like it, I always think the ties look pretty but rarely use it because I can never get a pretty knot. It always look too big.
You did it well, UC, and the ties look great. @bernoulli had great taste!

Cheers


----------



## upr_crust

After two days of relatively casual attire, I've reverted back to full-blown dressed-up. The sun is bright in NYC today, but it is still quite cool outside - one more day to enjoy three pieces in flannel.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## bernoulli

I love not owning a car anymore.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Things are looking good, from both a sartorial and a cardiovascular perspective. Great personal initiative on both counts! How far is your daily bicycle commute?  :icon_scratch:


----------



## upr_crust

It is still sunny and fairly cold in NYC, so the last hurrah of three-piece flannel suits continues . . .

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Lewin
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Septieme Largeur
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## blzr

upr_crust said:


> It is still sunny and fairly cold in NYC, so the last hurrah of three-piece flannel suits continues . . .
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Lewin
> Braces - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Vintage watch chain
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 29800
> View attachment 29801
> View attachment 29802
> View attachment 29803
> View attachment 29804
> View attachment 29805





upr_crust said:


> It is still sunny and fairly cold in NYC, so the last hurrah of three-piece flannel suits continues . . .
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Lewin
> Braces - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Vintage watch chain
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 29800
> View attachment 29801
> View attachment 29802
> View attachment 29803
> View attachment 29804
> View attachment 29805


My favorite suit of yours Upr. May you wear it in good health next winter!


----------



## Fading Fast

blzr said:


> My favorite suit of yours Upr. May you wear it in good health next winter!


I agree, that is one of his super special ones in his insanely special wardrobe.


----------



## upr_crust

blzr said:


> My favorite suit of yours Upr. May you wear it in good health next winter!





Fading Fast said:


> I agree, that is one of his super special ones in his insanely special wardrobe.


Thank you, gentlemen. As today's suit is one of my favorites (for winter, at least - the flannel is fairly hefty), it's good to know that my affection for it isn't singular to me alone.


----------



## g3org3y

First wear for new green Tyrwhitt sports coat. Mixing with purple Thomas Pink shirt, orange Tyrwhitt PS and TM Lewin tie.


----------



## bernoulli

In Shanghai my bike commute is negligible, as I live next door to my place of work. But I cycle a lot to and from the subway regularly, as well as doing errands around the area. In Copenhagen, where I teach in the summer, my commute is longer and there things are even better, cycling-wise. Unless it is the airport, it is unlikely I will use any other means of transportation, even if 10 miles away. Here in Shanghai I will take the occasional Didi (the Chinese version of Uber). Regardless, it is great going through life knowing that it is unlikely I will ever own a car again.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^Things are looking good, from both a sartorial and a cardiovascular perspective. Great personal initiative on both counts! How far is your daily bicycle commute?  :icon_scratch:


----------



## upr_crust

To Bernoulli's point, I have never owned a car, and I've not driven one in nearly 30 years, and, considering where I live, I've not felt the loss at all.

The weather is overcast in NYC, but will be warmer, causing me to eschew an overcoat (and, most likely, today's scarf, chosen when I thought that a coat would be necessary). Anticipating spring-like temperatures (if not sunshine), some brighter colors with which to end the week.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - Fine & Dandy, NYC
Cufflinks - Liberty, London
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason
Scarf - Hickey Freeman


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Upr_crust, you always look fantastic in your daily pics. Pardon me if my monitor deceives me on the hue, but Loden is your color...this is truly one of your best looks! The fedora you have chosen is the perfect choice for today's rig. :beer:


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Upr_crust, you always look fantastic in your daily pics. Pardon me if my monitor deceives me on the hue, but Loden is your color...this is truly one of your best looks! The fedora you have chosen is the perfect choice for today's rig. :beer:


Thank you, Eagle. Your monitor does not deceive, today's suit is a lighter shade of olive green. Today's suit came in two color combos - a navy with the same light blue windowpane as this suit has, and this one. This suit looked infinitely better on me than did the navy version.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Lisbon is living a spring too dry and hot. Not good for the economy, but a relief for us, 
les flanneurs.
Today, rapsódia in blue. An usual linen coat from Wesley (one of my fav, so light for this weather), a Dielmar shirt and tie, a Drake's ps, Tommy Hilfiger trousers, Falke socks and Yanko shoes (which get a beautiful shine, if you are able to spend a time with it and Saphir products)


----------



## Zengineer

I grew up a car guy and live in the suburbs of Detroit. When we see someone on a bike we assume he got a DUI.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## themanfromlisbon

bernoulli said:


> I love not owning a car anymore.
> View attachment 29796
> View attachment 29797


Lisbon is a city of great ups and downs - maybe very alike San Francisco - and years ago (8/10), you couldn't see many bikes here. Few were daring to climb our streets. Suddenly, bikes become a fashion. Our municipality made exclusive access vias to bikes, and more recently, the town is full of motorised little toy scooters. Never thought it would be possible in such a kind of town, but I think that people is taking for sure that something must be done to prevent the death of the earth.

Cheers
Vic


----------



## Jeff84

Where in the suburbs? I’m from Livonia.


----------



## Zengineer

Jeff84 said:


> Where in the suburbs? I'm from Livonia.


Romeo-ish and work in Auburn Hills.
Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff84

Zengineer said:


> Romeo-ish and work in Auburn Hills.
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh okay. That's cool. Livonia and work in Wayne. Auburn Hills is a good area.


----------



## Jeff84




----------



## upr_crust

It is April Fool's Day, and Mother Nature seems to be having an April Fool moment with both myself and the greater New York area, giving me a very restless night's sleep, and also returning winter temperatures to the local weather, despite bright sunshine. Dressing for the weather, not the date, then, today's attire.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Clintotron

upr_crust said:


> It is April Fool's Day, and Mother Nature seems to be having an April Fool moment with both myself and the greater New York area, giving me a very restless night's sleep, and also returning winter temperatures to the local weather, despite bright sunshine. Dressing for the weather, not the date, then, today's attire.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Hat - Selentino


I'm rather fond of those braces. Always a good day for a fleur de lis. Those boots are quite nice, as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## g3org3y

Black Watch tartan + green stripes.
















Bernard Weatherhill SC/Thomas Pink shirt/PRL Linen PS/Tyrwhitt tie/Gap chinos/Cheaney brogues


----------



## themanfromlisbon

The trouble of choosing a tie.
(Trousers and shoes I'll be wearing too)


----------



## eagle2250

themanfromlisbon said:


> View attachment 29914
> View attachment 29913
> The trouble of choosing a tie.
> (Trousers and shoes I'll be wearing too)


Looking good, as well as comfortable. My recommendation...keep the tie and get a pocket square with splashes of the colors in your tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and a better day than yesterday. I decided that I wanted to wear something fairly simple today, and have put together an outfit made of quite disparate parts, some from very humble origins. Today's suit was a "crime of opportunity" - something I found on the clearance racks at my local JAB while helping my work colleague buy a suit, a Signature Platinum marked down some 85% off retail, and today's shirt was a castoff from my husband, for whom it was too large.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - London-York
Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Burberry
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend,
you look nothing short of magnificent with today's rig. You wear that suit so incredibly well, it serves to restore the allure of JAB as a purveyor of fine men's clothing, that is affordable! Now get out there and have a great day, for your contribution to this thread has made my day a better one.


----------



## Howard

very nice attire Crusty, very soon it will be time to ditch the overcoat and go for light colored clothing.


----------



## Jeff84

Bruce,

As always, your pictures are quite inspirational.

Jeff


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^My friend,
> you look nothing short of magnificent with today's rig. You wear that suit so incredibly well, it serves to restore the allure of JAB as a purveyor of fine men's clothing, that is affordable! Now get out there and have a great day, for your contribution to this thread has made my day a better one.


Please note that the suit is from the absolute top of JAB's line, and the suit is marked as having been made in Italy, though the sales associate would not say made by whom. (My alterations tailor, a native Neapolitan who learned his craft at Isaia, says, based on a very unusual detail of the finish of the lapel, that the suit was made by Zegna.)



Howard said:


> very nice attire Crusty, very soon it will be time to ditch the overcoat and go for light colored clothing.


When the weather warms up enough for me to ditch the overcoat, I will duly ditch.



Jeff84 said:


> Bruce,
> 
> As always, your pictures are quite inspirational.
> 
> Jeff


Thank you, Jeff!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Days keep sunny and out of time
Sometimes, I like to dress the way I dressed once before, because I felt good.
That's the case. Photo in the stairway of the building where I live.
El Ganso blazer, Hackett trousers, Wesley shirt and socks, EG shoes and Drake's tie and PS.
Longines vintage watch.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, sunny, with temperatures climbing to 17C/63F this afternoon, but for now, it's chilly, hence the coat, scarf and hat - superfluous by this evening. Added extra feature - swag from the latest warehouse sale at Brooks Brothers - tan suede tassel loafers.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - no name brand
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes (to wear today) - Crockett & Jones
Shoes (to wear later in the season) - Brooks Brothers
Topcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ new shoes :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jeff84

Love the braces. They’ve been sold out for a little while.


----------



## upr_crust

Another sunny day here in NYC, with spring-like temperatures. This will be my last posting for a while, as my husband and I are headed to Athens for a week tomorrow evening. I'll be back in the saddle on the 15th, I expect.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling, via Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Have a fun, safe trip - enjoy.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Have a fun, safe trip - enjoy.


Thank you, FF. Try to handle the Crusty Withdrawal Syndrome as best as you can . . .


----------



## Howard

enjoy the trip Crusty, take care.


----------



## Jeff84

Upper 60's in Michigan today, I thought I'd break out my linen sport coat


----------



## Jeff84

Trying out my new Albert Thurston braces today. Brooks Brothers shirt and sport coat, Joseph Abboud dress pants and shoes. Tie and pocket square from Tie Bar.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Looks like the Spring gave a step back and we have rain and wind returning. This is crazy.
Wearing:
Sacoor Brothers overcoat
Wesley tweed and shirt
Drake's Tie and Ps
Bresciani socks 
EG shoes


----------



## bernoulli

Spring is finally here!


----------



## bernoulli

This is the first tie I have ever bought. Is it my favorite? No. But I think it works with this suit. And it ties a great knot.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A decidedly handsome suit, combined with skillful coordination of fabric patterns and hues, make for a great rig. Sir, you are looking good!


----------



## Jeff84




----------



## bernoulli

My favorite Spring suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Back to work, after a week's holiday in Athens, and the weather in NYC has warmed up considerably, though it is quite wet out at the moment. I've a museum preview to attend this evening, so I erred on the side of formal in choosing today's attire.

Included are a couple of shots from the holiday in Athens - pix from the only occasion on which I wore a tie - dinner at the rooftop restaurant of the Grande Bretagne Hotel - myself, Husband, and view from our table.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg, London (now defunct)
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## eagle2250

^^Very nice. I particularly enjoyed the vacation photos. Welcome back...you were missed!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Very nice. I particularly enjoyed the vacation photos. Welcome back...you were missed!


⇧ Ditto - glad to see you back.


----------



## upr_crust

A day of sunshine, but wildly varying temperatures - 8C this morning, but predicted to rise to 18C by the afternoon. I had thought that the season of overcoats was over, but I guess not - at least in the morning.

For contrast, a photo from the island of Poros - myself and a waterfall of wisteria, from last week.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Joseph A Bank
Cufflinks - Harrods
Pocket square - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Carmina
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## Howard

glad to see you enjoyed your vacation Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues spring-like, i.e. cool in the mornings, warmer in the afternoon. Trying to adjust the optimal amount of insulation to be most comfortable for the longest period of time, I've opted for a hat without an overcoat - we'll see if I guessed correctly.

Also, attempting to squeeze out the maximal amount of pleasure from my recent trip abroad, another candid, this time from the Athenian Agora.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks & pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Carmina, via The Armoury, NYC
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## eagle2250

My friend, you rig is superb, as it always is. However, I am most struck by the lifestyle photo you have shared with us. It looks like you are enjoying your recent trip, but I must ask if your husband gives you as much gaff over your use of the button placket on your shirt to carry your pen and unused glasses, as I get from my spouse when I do that?


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> .....I must ask if your husband gives you as much gaff over your use of the button placket on your shirt to carry your pen and unused glasses, as I get from my spouse when I do that?


How else is he expected to sign autographs while strolling through Greece?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you rig is superb, as it always is. However, I am most struck by the lifestyle photo you have shared with us. It looks like you are enjoying your recent trip, but I must ask if your husband gives you as much gaff over your use of the button placket on your shirt to carry your pen and unused glasses, as I get from my spouse when I do that?


Pardon the intrusion, but I f it was in Portugal (or with a portuguese guy), I could tell you that if nobody uses the pen like that - I think most of us don't carry a pen if don't using a coat - it's rather usual ti use the unused glasses that way. In my opinion, is a better option than make from the trousers pockets a saddlebag. At least, gives a more elegant look

Cheers

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you rig is superb, as it always is. However, I am most struck by the lifestyle photo you have shared with us. It looks like you are enjoying your recent trip, but I must ask if your husband gives you as much gaff over your use of the button placket on your shirt to carry your pen and unused glasses, as I get from my spouse when I do that?


On the contrary, my husband was the one who showed me how he uses the button placket as storage for glasses. As for the pen, however, he, being of the generation that considers a mobile phone both a writing implement and a watch, he does tease me about my need to carry something with which to write.



FLMike said:


> How else is he expected to sign autographs while strolling through Greece?


The paparazzi were strangely absent from Athens on this trip, and my status as a nano-celebrity seems not to have been recognized by the general populace, however polite and hospitable they were (and yes, the Greeks were quite polite and hospitable).



themanfromlisbon said:


> Pardon the intrusion, but I f it was in Portugal (or with a portuguese guy), I could tell you that if nobody uses the pen like that - I think most of us don't carry a pen if don't using a coat - it's rather usual ti use the unused glasses that way. In my opinion, is a better option than make from the trousers pockets a saddlebag. At least, gives a more elegant look
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Were I always wearing loosely fitted trousers without a jacket, I might have availed myself of your design solution, but much of the time, I was in jeans that would have crushed my glasses, were I to have put them in my jeans pockets, especially after the application of souvlaki, stuffed calamari (stuffed with feta and capers), baklava, and Greek adult beverages to my alimentary canal.


----------



## Peak and Pine

A comment about glasses and pen stuffed into the shirt opening between two buttons rather than in the pant fly where there is a zipper to hold them tight.

The comment is that both are borne of necessity when the attachment designed for this purpose, the shirt pocket, is full. Like with Little Debbies. (See photograph in following post.)


----------



## Peak and Pine

The Little Debbie post, whereby on a recent trip to Norway I employed the shirt pocket as mentioned above, except in Norway they're called Little Agnethas. But just as yum yum.

Please take note of the topiary troll at picture left, depicting the only use of the word I had known until I was called such on this here forum.


----------



## bernoulli

It is impossible to follow the great upr_crust but here is my humble ensemble in variations of green and brown.


----------



## eagle2250

My friend, great job with the subtle, but rather elegant pattern coordination of your shirt, jacket and tie. The pocket square you selected provides that oh-so-essential pop to your rig! :beer:


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cooled a bit, and promises some light rain midday, so I've reverted to a more wintry suit.

In emulation of a redoubtable Styleforum poster, who often posts pictures of himself in the company of a sweet comestible, today's vacation photo is of me posed with a large pile of sugar and fat, in this case in the lobby of the Grande Bretagne Hotel in Athens. (For the record, it was delicious, and the lobby venue of the hotel was a more satisfying experience for dining than was the rooftop restaurant, the views of the Acropolis notwithstanding.)

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - J Press
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand


----------



## Howard

Crusty, that must've been a wonderful place to visit.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is overcast, with rain arriving this evening (and a possible prelude at lunchtime). That being said, and it being Friday, I've opted for a look less elaborate than most of my usual ensembles, with pieces that I've not worn in a long time (and yes, the shoes need a shine, and the trousers could use some tapering).

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman

A final vacation photo - the Temple of Aphaia on the island of Aegina.


----------



## Jeff84

Bruce,

What type of trousers are they from Brooks Brothers?

Jeff


----------



## Jeff84

Treating myself to dinner and drinks tonight.


----------



## Chris Anderson

Been a little while since I last posted here, but thought that you gents might appreciate my getup for a university ball last night. Fit and styling is perhaps a little slim and unconventional for some tastes, but I felt a million dollars  Please excuse the target un-glamorous backdrop - one can only do so much with student digs...


----------



## Jeff84

Easter Sunday attire. My nephew was pulling on the sleeve of my sport coat, because well that's what 10 year olds do. If it's stretched out, is it an easy fix?


----------



## bernoulli

I found today's tie perfect for my favorite DB suit.


----------



## upr_crust

A day late and a dollar short on the Easter finery, but here's a very Easter Sunday combo with which to face the week.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Fine & Dandy, NYC
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> I found today's tie perfect for my favorite DB suit.
> 
> View attachment 30404
> View attachment 30405


Shirt, tie, jacket, pocket square...some rather subtle, yet also elegant pattern coordination going on here. Very nicely done, my friend!


----------



## DapperAndy

upr_crust said:


> A day late and a dollar short on the Easter finery, but here's a very Easter Sunday combo with which to face the week.
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Fine & Dandy, NYC
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Pocket square - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - Carmina
> 
> View attachment 30406
> View attachment 30407
> View attachment 30408
> View attachment 30409
> View attachment 30410


The Braces & Tie combo are on-point here, @upr_crust / Very nice!


----------



## bernoulli

This is the second suit I ever got. I am glad it still fits 8 years later. Fabric is dark blue, not black.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and temperatures are remaining moderate in NYC, allowing for suit wearing in comfort. After a day off from posting (a combination of a late Monday evening, and drawing class last night), I'm back at it, with a suit that I've not worn in a while, and shoes from the archives.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Drake's, London
Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason, London
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand

Photos finally uploaded . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Midweek, and temperatures are remaining moderate in NYC, allowing for suit wearing in comfort. After a day off from posting (a combination of a late Monday evening, and drawing class last night), I'm back at it, with a suit that I've not worn in a while, and shoes from the archives.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Drake's, London
> Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason, London
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> At present, there seems to be a problem with uploading files - photos to be uploaded later today.


What the he*l, that's BS, why no pics, total cr*p...oh, a system issue, photos to come later, hmm, well, um, er...ignore the prior, carry on.


----------



## bernoulli




----------



## upr_crust

Another day of sunshine (at least to start) and mild temperatures here in NYC, and a more spring-like color scheme than yesterday's attire.

Suit & cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shirt, tie, and braces - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - no brand name
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> View attachment 30477
> View attachment 30476
> View attachment 30475


My friend, you have been knocking the sartorial ball clear out of the ballpark with your more recent postings. I find myself inspired!


----------



## bernoulli

The kind words are much appreciated!



eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you have been knocking the sartorial ball clear out of the ballpark with your more recent postings. I find myself inspired!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Hi guys. Holiday here in Lisbon, Freedom day. Must attend the festivities, but need to be comfortable. So, trying to be.
Tweed jacket from Dielmar, Wesley knitwear and linen PS, Hackett trousers, Brescianni socks, Salvatore Ferragamo silk tie, Façonnable shoes and Massimo Dutti chambray shirt.


----------



## upr_crust

It's Friday, and it's raining. Today's attire is a mix of the old, cheap or well-worn, or some combination thereof. Still, it might be just enough to fool the unsuspecting . . .

Suit - Joseph A. Bank
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - no name brand, bought cheap from my local discounter
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## eagle2250

themanfromlisbon said:


> View attachment 30499
> View attachment 30500
> View attachment 30498
> View attachment 30501
> View attachment 30497
> Hi guys. Holiday here in Lisbon, Freedom day. Must attend the festivities, but need to be comfortable. So, trying to be.
> Tweed jacket from Dielmar, Wesley knitwear and linen PS, Hackett trousers, Brescianni socks, Salvatore Ferragamo silk tie, Façonnable shoes and Massimo Dutti chambray shirt.


You are looking mighty fine in today's rig and you do look comfortable. Love the tie design!


----------



## g3org3y

Chilly in the UK - mixing greys, blues and purple.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

eagle2250 said:


> You are looking mighty fine in today's rig and you do look comfortable. Love the tie design!


Thanks for the kind words. Ferragamo always has beautiful designs.
Cheers

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire is quite similar to my attire for Friday, only sourced from much better places. Note also that it is 44F/6C this morning in NYC, albeit sunny and bright, hence the return of a lightweight overcoat and a hat.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - no name brand, a gift from fellow poster Bernoulli
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## Winhes2

My blues outfit with a square.


----------



## bernoulli




----------



## upr_crust

I leave formality to my good friend Bernoulli for today.

The gentleman as a would-be bohemian - life drawing class tonight, and it's a cool foggy day so far in NYC.

Marc New York leather jacket
Brooks Brothers shirt
No brand name tie
Levi's 
Boots & cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I leave formality to my good friend Bernoulli for today.
> 
> The gentleman as a would-be bohemian - life drawing class tonight, and it's a cool foggy day so far in NYC.
> 
> Marc New York leather jacket
> Brooks Brothers shirt
> No brand name tie
> Levi's
> Boots & cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 30646
> View attachment 30647
> View attachment 30648
> View attachment 30649


I like your casual look Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

After yesterday, masquerading as a bohemian, back to proper dress (more or less). The weather in NYC today is more reminiscent of late March than May 1st, hence the outerwear and headgear. Today's attire is a mix of the new and the old, but is, I hope, a harmonious collage.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
Shoes - Brooks Brothers
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Clintotron

upr_crust said:


> I leave formality to my good friend Bernoulli for today.
> 
> The gentleman as a would-be bohemian - life drawing class tonight, and it's a cool foggy day so far in NYC.
> 
> Marc New York leather jacket
> Brooks Brothers shirt
> No brand name tie
> Levi's
> Boots & cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 30646
> View attachment 30647
> View attachment 30648
> View attachment 30649


Once again, your pointed tie sways me toward knit. I've said it before, I just don't care for the square-ended knit tie. And I like the colors of yours, too. Your standing pose brings to my mind a pilot of days-gone-by whose class and style are immortal.
Bonne journee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fading Fast

Clintotron said:


> Once again, your pointed tie sways me toward knit. I've said it before, I just don't care for the square-ended knit tie. And I like the colors of yours, too. Your standing pose brings to my mind a pilot of days-gone-by whose class and style are immortal.
> Bonne journee!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed. That tie was skillfully perfect yesterday.


----------



## upr_crust

Dressing in the morning is the art of compromise, balancing function, style and meteorology, at least for me today. It will start cool in NYC today, then warm up to about 71F/22C this afternoon, but with showers expected. This evening, I am assisting a young friend/former colleague in obtaining a tuxedo for his upcoming wedding, and would like to look as if I was something of a worthy mentor for this adventure. Averaging out temperature, climate, function and comfort, the ensemble shown below is what I concocted.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## eagle2250

^^upr_crust:
While you are always setting the sartorial standards for which so many of us may strive, today's rig is one of your very best looks!


----------



## Checkerboard 13

eagle2250 said:


> ^^upr_crust:
> While you are always setting the sartorial standards for which so many of us may strive, today's rig is one of your very best looks!


I agree! Dapper, with just a touch of dashing!


----------



## bernoulli

Tie is even subtler than it appears here.


----------



## upr_crust

Another cool, overcast day in NYC, after some rain last night - fortunately, raining directly after the shopping tour I took with my young friend, the prospective groom. A two-hour troll up Madison Avenue, hitting Paul Stuart, Brooks Brothers, Suit Supply, and Bergdorf Goodman, produced some insights into the state of formal wear, and gave my young friend some very definite ideas as to exactly what he wants in a tuxedo. The only thing he seeks now is the fiscal assistance to buy what he really wants.

It being May, and although it is not supposed to get above 58F/14C this afternoon, I cannot abide the idea of wearing flannel in May, so I've opted for something worsted that's not seen the light of day for a while.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - London-York
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> Tie is even subtler than it appears here.
> View attachment 30728
> View attachment 30729


Overall, a nice look for sure, but I must tell you, those socks are the perfect pair to go with those suit trousers! This is one of those rare occasions in which I find myself motivated to expand my sock inventory beyond it's prevailing solid blacks, navies and charcoals.


----------



## Howard

I know Crusty, even though it's May it sure doesn't feel like it just yet but hopefully it will soon.


----------



## bernoulli

Meetings on a Sat? At least it gives me one last opportunity to wear a flannel suit till Winter, I guess.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Sir, that is one of your most impressive rigs, to date...the perfect "Last Hurrah" (of this season) for that flannel suit. You should be the sartorial centerpiece of any meetings you are attending today!


----------



## Jeff84

Commencement day


----------



## mkrgk

Congratulations!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed Jeff84 has a good many accomplishments in his young life, in which he might take justifiable pride. By my measure you, Jeff84 are a five star success story. Please accept my congratulations as well!


----------



## Jeff84

Thank you sir!


----------



## Jeff84

Thank you.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jeff84 said:


> Commencement day
> View attachment 30793
> View attachment 30791
> View attachment 30792


Congratulations.

Love the cufflinks.


----------



## Jeff84

Thanks. I saw them at Brooks Brothers, and I just had to have them. It was the first time I had ever worn a French cuff shirt and cufflinks, and I felt like a million dollars yesterday. 

I was very surprised by the lack of dressing up not only by my fellow graduates, but by guests as well. I took my time getting everything to look my best.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jeff84 said:


> Thanks. I saw them at Brooks Brothers, and I just had to have them. It was the first time I had ever worn a French cuff shirt and cufflinks, and I felt like a million dollars yesterday.
> 
> I was very surprised by the lack of dressing up not only by my fellow graduates, but by guests as well. I took my time getting everything to look my best.


"...I felt like a million dollars yesterday."

That's part of what we've lost as a culture that no longer values dressing up. Going to an event like a graduation used to mean putting on your nicest clothes and, while you might grumble, you felt good when you did dress up and when you saw everyone else nicely attired at the event. It made it all seem more special.

I get it - it's not what people want to do anymore and it doesn't mean that they don't care about important events. And, of course, as you did, one can still dress up and feel "like a million dollars" just for him or herself.

You looked great and enjoyed how you dressed - so, all's good.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Over the years
I've attended a fair number of high school and college graduations for our daughters, friends and several colleagues and I've worn a suit (or on a few occasions at least a sport coat and tie. I've never attended one with an open collar. Graduations are very special occasions...or at least they should be.

Oddly, when I was to receive my Bachelors degree I was wearing fatigue clothing, hip boots and a rain slicker and filling sand bags as part of a flood relief effort to control the Susquehanna river overflowing it's banks in Lock Haven, Pa. and when I was to receive my Masters degree I was wearing my missile crew duty uniform and pulling one of 408 strategic alert tours in an underground Minuteman Launch Control Facility. In the case of both degrees, my diplomas were mailed to me after the fact. Oh well!


----------



## Howard

Congratulations Jeff, where are you graduating from?


----------



## upr_crust

After a damp weekend (yesterday was very damp indeed in NYC) the sun has returned, and the temperatures are to be mild, hence dispensing with hat and overcoat.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt & cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Edward Green


----------



## Jeff84

Schoolcraft College. It is a community college in metro Detroit.


----------



## upr_crust

No photo for today, gentlefolk - it's drawing class this evening, and you've already seen me in jeans. Regular programming will resume tomorrow . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> No photo for today, gentlefolk - it's drawing class this evening, and you've already seen me in jeans. Regular programming will resume tomorrow . . .


Great, now I have nothing to look forward to but lunch.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Great, now I have nothing to look forward to but lunch.


Were I to have posted photos of myself in jeans, you might not even wanted to look forward to lunch . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Were I to have posted photos of myself in jeans, you might not even wanted to look forward to lunch . . .


I doubt that very much as your past jeans-wearing posts have been quite well done. That said, I did chuckle at your comment.

How go the drawing skills?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I doubt that very much as your past jeans-wearing posts have been quite well done. That said, I did chuckle at your comment.
> 
> How go the drawing skills?


Your chuckle was the intended reaction to my comment. As for my drawing skills, I wasn't particularly good at life drawing some 45 years ago, when I did it on a regular basis several times a week for 2.5 hours as a time. Time has not improved this rusty, underdeveloped skill, but the ritual of the mental exercise (life drawing class is to the visual arts what exercises at the barre are to ballet) brings with it some pleasures. And there is a cash bar.


----------



## bernoulli

Beta testing summer outfits. Gladly, the weather here is cooperating.


----------



## upr_crust

After a day away from this forum, reliving my days as a struggling art student, I return to being suited, and the weather is cooperating - partial sun and pleasant temperatures are predicted for today here in NYC. I've dug into the archives, and found a suit I've not worn in 18 months or so - always something of a spin of the roulette wheel, as I had no clear idea if the suit would fit (my weight fluctuating in unpleasant ways). Happily, it does. Who knew?

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Zegna
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
Shoes - Santoni


----------



## Howard

looking fabulous as usual Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

+1. Following upr's posts is watching a master at work. In this neck of the woods, a new tie that I believe coordinates really well with the suit. 


Howard said:


> looking fabulous as usual Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> +1. Following upr's posts is watching a master at work. In this neck of the woods, a new tie that I believe coordinates really well with the suit.


Thank you, Bernoulli, and yes, I think that the new tie goes very well with your suit selection today.

The sun is currently shining here in NYC, but temperatures have dipped - the high today is only to be about 14C/58F. Wanting some extra insulation, I've opted for flannel today - but the loudest patterned flannel that I own.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and a day overcast, with threat of rain - a good day to wear lesser items from the wardrobe - a suit obtained quite cheaply, and one of my oldest pairs of shoes.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - Kamakura
Tie - London-York
Pocket square and shoes - Brooks Brothers


----------



## ran23

Probably the glass of wine at lunch, but the 'socks' kill me.


----------



## upr_crust

ran23 said:


> Probably the glass of wine at lunch, but the 'socks' kill me.


Would the socks be guilty of murder, or would it only be involuntary manslaughter?


----------



## Jeff84

Something simple for the day.


----------



## upr_crust

Calendrically, it is May 13th in NYC, but meteorologically, it's March 13th, with rain expected, and temperatures not rising above 10C/50F, with wind chills making it seem colder. I have opted to wear one of my more favorite flannel suits - what I hope will be a last hurrah to winter (considering that it is mid-May).

Suit- Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drakes
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Crombie
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## DCR

upr_crust said:


> Would the socks be guilty of murder, or would it only be involuntary manslaughter?


I think the socks are excellent. Do you remember where you got them?


----------



## upr_crust

DCR said:


> I think the socks are excellent. Do you remember where you got them?


The socks are from Brooks Brothers, and should still be available, I believe - I bought them fairly recently.


----------



## upr_crust

My "uniform" for drawing class tonight - and it's still in the single digits Centigrade/below 50F in NYC, hence the leather jacket, scarf, and cap.

Leather jacket - Marc New York/Andrew Marc
Cap - Paul Stuart
Scarf - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Michelson's, via Thomas Farthing, London
Levi's
Boots - Magnanni


----------



## upr_crust

Finally, the sun has returned to NYC, and by this afternoon, temperatures will be spring-like - mid-60's F/18C. I have an invitation this evening to a members' preview for the Whitney Biennial, which requested "festive dress". If history is any indication, "festive dress" in the minds of the other patrons can vary widely - many attend the event looking as if they've just left their painting studio in Williamsburg or Bushwick to get in on the free drinks (always a highlight of any museum preview party).

For myself, below is what I've chosen to wear, with a blingy touch in my choice of cufflinks, to add to the celebratory atmosphere.

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - DVVS, New York (now defunct)
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## eagle2250

Upr_crust, you have done it again...a memorably great look: a beloved Grandfather or a respected/perhaps feared "Godfather"...the choice is yours. My friend, "you like horses, don't you?"


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Upr_crust, you have done it again...a memorably great look: a beloved Grandfather or a respected/perhaps feared "Godfather"...the choice is yours. My friend, "you like horses, don't you?"


It's always interesting to see the associations different countries have with the same attire. In the UK, today's attire would say "City of London banker of a certain age"; in the US, it says "extra from "Boardwalk Empire". Al Capone has a lot to answer for in this matter . . .


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Finally, the sun has returned to NYC, and by this afternoon, temperatures will be spring-like - mid-60's F/18C. I have an invitation this evening to a members' preview for the Whitney Biennial, which requested "festive dress". If history is any indication, "festive dress" in the minds of the other patrons can vary widely - many attend the event looking as if they've just left their painting studio in Williamsburg or Bushwick to get in on the free drinks (always a highlight of any museum preview party).
> 
> For myself, below is what I've chosen to wear, with a blingy touch in my choice of cufflinks, to add to the celebratory atmosphere.
> 
> Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - DVVS, New York (now defunct)
> Vintage watch chain
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 31024
> View attachment 31025
> View attachment 31026
> View attachment 31027
> View attachment 31028
> View attachment 31029


I'm liking the outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

After last night's revels at the Whitney, my attire is more low-key for today, chosen late last night, very quickly. As it is, I have to run a happy sartorial errand this evening, as my latest indulgence from Paul Stuart is supposed to be ready for pickup - a summer weight suit, unlined, and with virtually no padding. We shall see the results of this act of possible madness soon enough.

Included in today's posting are the obligatory shots of the skyline of Manhattan, as seen from the 7th floor terrace of the Whitney Museum last night. One of the problems that the art at the Whitney has is that it must compete with the views from the museum's terraces - very stiff visual competition.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Braces - Trafalgar, via Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Cable Var Clothiers, SF
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and spring-like temperatures (albeit with a slight chance of rain) have come to NYC. Wishing to start in on the spring/summer suits, I've taken today's attire out of the archives . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## bernoulli

@upr_crust, your last rigs were a touch above your excellent norm. I think I am in love with your striped suits, so here is my humble contribution to this theme.


----------



## Jimbo2

upr_crust said:


> Friday, and spring-like temperatures (albeit with a slight chance of rain) have come to NYC. Wishing to start in on the spring/summer suits, I've taken today's attire out of the archives . . .
> 
> Sir Crust, absolute perfection! Even better than yesterday's grey pinstripe, which is one of my favorite color combinations - grey and pink! Thank you for this Friday treat!


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> @upr_crust, your last rigs were a touch above your excellent norm. I think I am in love with your striped suits, so here is my humble contribution to this theme.
> 
> View attachment 31089
> View attachment 31090


This is one of your best, my friend. I like the aggressive cuffs on the suit trousers.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I bet you can't wait to stop wearing your jacket for the warmer temperatures coming next week.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> @upr_crust, your last rigs were a touch above your excellent norm. I think I am in love with your striped suits, so here is my humble contribution to this theme.
> 
> Jimbo2 said "Sir Crust, absolute perfection! Even better than yesterday's grey pinstripe, which is one of my favorite color combinations - grey and pink! Thank you for this Friday treat!"


Gentlemen - thank you for your kind compliments. Bernoulli, today's suit is most excellent, and with your long legs, 5cm cuffs serve you well. Jimbo, yesterday's suit is a favorite of mine (among many) but often doesn't find a great deal of favor on the Internet - dunno why . . .[/QUOTE]


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, I bet you can't wait to stop wearing your jacket for the warmer temperatures coming next week.


We will see how warm it will get next week, and how my tolerance of heat and humidity will fare with suit-wearing.


----------



## Jeff84

I really like your tie.


----------



## bernoulli

Dear eagle and upr_crust, thank you for your kind words. Upr, I don't get why the interwebz don't like this suit of yours. I love the shade of blue and I think it suits you perfectly. And your shoes? Oh, your shoes...



eagle2250 said:


> This is one of your best, my friend. I like the aggressive cuffs on the suit trousers.


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> I really like your tie.


Thank you, Jeff. I've had it several years, and it doesn't get enough usage - I will work on that this spring . . .



bernoulli said:


> Dear eagle and upr_crust, thank you for your kind words. Upr, I don't get why the interwebz don't like this suit of yours. I love the shade of blue and I think it suits you perfectly. And your shoes? Oh, your shoes...


It wasn't Friday's blue suit that hasn't felt the love on the interwebz, it was Thursday's grey suit, but, ironically enough, on That Other Website, the grey suit garnered a quite respectable number of thumbs up, and the blue one is lagging behind - go figure. As for Friday's shoes, those were a lucky find at the C & J store here in NYC - a sale item.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> We will see how warm it will get next week, and how my tolerance of heat and humidity will fare with suit-wearing.


Next Week should be in the mid 70's, most of the days include showers and thunderstorms are possible.


----------



## bernoulli

Which one?


----------



## eagle2250

^^I find myself inclined to
go with tie #1. It's texture seems to be more compatible with your jacket's texture. It also visually plays more nicely with the pocket square.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^I find myself inclined to
> go with tie #1. It's texture seems to be more compatible with your jacket's texture. It also visually plays more nicely with the pocket square.


I concur.


----------



## Jeff84

Seeing the Grapes of Wrath at the Detroit Opera House (hence the purple tie/ pocket square and braces). Breaking in my new JA Custom 3 piece suit.


----------



## Jeff84

A nice birthday present for my mom.


----------



## upr_crust

NYC is predicted to have a very warm day today, with temperatures reaching 30C/86F. I am seeing whether or not a suit in a mohair blend makes suit-wearing more bearable in such heat.

Otherwise, I've dug out of the closet some things I've not worn in a long while - today's shirt, from the shirt laundry tags, hasn't been worn since last July, and I cannot remember when last I wore today's tie. (Its excessive length reminds me why I don't wear it often.)

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - Church's
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend, as always, you look fantastic! The fact you can pull on a shirt that you haven't worn for a year and have it fit so perfectly, given all the good eating you have reported though those marvelous lifestyle pictures you have shared with us, stands as an apparent testament to your personal fitness program. Thank you for sharing today's rig with us.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^My friend, as always, you look fantastic! The fact you can pull on a shirt that you haven't worn for a year and have it fit so perfectly, given all the good eating you have reported though those marvelous lifestyle pictures you have shared with us, stands as an apparent testament to your personal fitness program. Thank you for sharing today's rig with us.


Thank you so much for your kind comments. For better or worse, I have clothes in a range of sizes - today's shirt leans towards the more generously proportioned. There are a few suits in my closet which I am hesitant to unwrap from their dry cleaner bags, for fear that they won't fit - a motivation to stay on the straight and narrow with regards to my personal fitness regimen. That, and my usual overweening sense of personal vanity .


----------



## JBierly

upr_crust said:


> Thank you so much for your kind comments. For better or worse, I have clothes in a range of sizes - today's shirt leans towards the more generously proportioned. There are a few suits in my closet which I am hesitant to unwrap from their dry cleaner bags, for fear that they won't fit - a motivation to stay on the straight and narrow with regards to my personal fitness regimen. That, and my usual overweening sense of personal vanity .


To my eye, better a tie be a bit too long than too short. I suppose that wasn't always the case and I recall seeing old movies where the ties were quite a bit shorter. Have you tried tying it with a bigger knot?


----------



## upr_crust

JBierly said:


> To my eye, better a tie be a bit too long than too short. I suppose that wasn't always the case and I recall seeing old movies where the ties were quite a bit shorter. Have you tried tying it with a bigger knot?


As it was, I tied yesterday's tie in a half Windsor, and it was still a bit too long.

Off to drawing class this evening, where a remarkable ensemble would be entirely besides the point, so a most unremarkable getup has been provided, enlivened only by the shoes, socks, and cap.

Shirt, trousers, cap - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - New & Lingwood


----------



## Howard

I like the outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

After a casual day yesterday, the weather still makes suit-wearing comfortable. Today's suit is the latest addition to my collection, and something of an experiment - a totally unlined jacket, and no shoulder padding. I will see whether or not this suit is more comfortable to wear in warm weather situations - certainly, it weighs about half of what most of my suits do.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## blzr

upr_crust said:


> After a casual day yesterday, the weather still makes suit-wearing comfortable. Today's suit is the latest addition to my collection, and something of an experiment - a totally unlined jacket, and no shoulder padding. I will see whether or not this suit is more comfortable to wear in warm weather situations - certainly, it weighs about half of what most of my suits do.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 31247
> View attachment 31248
> View attachment 31249
> View attachment 31250
> View attachment 31251


Looks great! May you enjoy it for many years in good health.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's weather in NYC will be wet and grey for both the morning and the evening commute. Due to this, my attire for today is made up of outliers - my only Charvet shirt, and my only pair of grey shoes, the former a "bucket list" item that I found at an advantageous price, and the latter an experiment that I doubt that I will repeat, but said experiment has rubber soles, a useful feature on a wet day.

So, dressed well enough to be rained on . . .

Shirt - Charvet
Khakis - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - To Boot New York


----------



## Skipperino

Panama hat with dark blue/light blue/dark blue band, mid-blue cotton sports coat, two buttons, one back vent, linen very light green short sleeved shirt with button down collar and short sleeves, dark green knitted bow tie, mid-green chinos, very light brown sort of suedy loaders.


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and spring-like weather and sunshine have returned to NYC. I am meeting up with some friends for drinks this evening, at a hotel bar in midtown, and have opted for my usual state of overdress - a state that my friends actually appreciate. I also want to get another wearing out of today's suit before it turns too warm to wear it.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Hackett, London
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## eagle2250

It seems it is the subtle compatibility's of your accessories that make today's rig work so well. My friend, you will easily be the best dressed participant in tonight's shindig! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> It seems it is the subtle compatibility's of your accessories that make today's rig work so well. My friend, you will easily be the best dressed participant in tonight's shindig! Thanks for sharing it with us.


I only hope that my fellow drinkers appreciate my efforts as much as you have - thank you!


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Friday, and spring-like weather and sunshine have returned to NYC. I am meeting up with some friends for drinks this evening, at a hotel bar in midtown, and have opted for my usual state of overdress - a state that my friends actually appreciate. I also want to get another wearing out of today's suit before it turns too warm to wear it.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Hackett, London
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Carmina
> 
> View attachment 31280
> View attachment 31281
> View attachment 31282
> View attachment 31283
> View attachment 31284


enjoy your day at the hotel.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> It seems it is the subtle compatibility's of your accessories that make today's rig work so well. My friend, you will easily be the best dressed participant in tonight's shindig! Thanks for sharing it with us.


Eagle, you can make that judgment now for yourself.

Today promises to be rainy later on, and I'm off to drawing class in any case, so nothing of interest to be posted from today's attire, but I did get one photo of my friends and I after drinks on Friday night, a photo better suited (in several senses of the phrase) to this thread than any I could produce this morning.


----------



## eagle2250

^^ upr_crust,
to my eye, you win hands down, with your strongest competition coming from your husband, followed by the gentleman on the far right side of your photo...and even he is wearing his trouser legs just a trifle too short!


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^ upr_crust,
> to my eye, you win hands down, with your strongest competition coming from your husband, followed by the gentleman on the far right side of your photo...and even he is wearing his trouser legs just a trifle too short!


Shameless flattery will get you far . . . 

(And thanks for the thumbs up, Jeff.)


----------



## mlenecare

eagle2250 said:


> ^^ upr_crust,
> to my eye, you win hands down, with your strongest competition coming from your husband, followed by the gentleman on the far right side of your photo...and even he is wearing his trouser legs just a trifle too short!


I'm in agreement with you eagle, 
I'm consistently amazed at the way upr_crust is able to craft a perfectly harmonious look that expresses his unique sense of style while never being overstated.


----------



## upr_crust

mlenecare said:


> I'm in agreement with you eagle,
> I'm consistently amazed at the way upr_crust is able to craft a perfectly harmonious look that expresses his unique sense of style while never being overstated.


Thank you for the compliments, but you may wish to reconsider your opinion of "never being overstated" when you see my posting for tomorrow (the reason for this comment will become clear when you see my attire).


----------



## mlenecare

Looking forward to it


----------



## bernoulli

End of a longgg day. Barely presentable. '


----------



## mlenecare

bernoulli said:


> End of a longgg day. Barely presentable. '
> 
> View attachment 31397


You're too modest Bernoulli.
I'm looking for a suit like that, how did you come by yours?


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> End of a longgg day. Barely presentable. '


It might have been a long, long date, but you are more than presentable.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> End of a longgg day. Barely presentable. '
> 
> View attachment 31397


As observed by upr_crust, you look way better than just presentable. What term describes the turned up cuff/sleeve on your jacket? I think I like that feature. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Clintotron

bernoulli said:


> End of a longgg day. Barely presentable. '
> 
> View attachment 31397


You must be mentally exhausted if you think that's barely presentable...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Eagle, you can make that judgment now for yourself.
> 
> Today promises to be rainy later on, and I'm off to drawing class in any case, so nothing of interest to be posted from today's attire, but I did get one photo of my friends and I after drinks on Friday night, a photo better suited (in several senses of the phrase) to this thread than any I could produce this morning.
> 
> View attachment 31365


very nice.


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Eagle, you can make that judgment now for yourself.
> 
> Today promises to be rainy later on, and I'm off to drawing class in any case, so nothing of interest to be posted from today's attire, but I did get one photo of my friends and I after drinks on Friday night, a photo better suited (in several senses of the phrase) to this thread than any I could produce this morning.
> 
> View attachment 31365


Windowpane and plaid... I never thought of that pattern combination before, yet it works.


----------



## bernoulli

thanks for the kind word, gentlemen. Suit is WW Chan bespoke. Fabric is Hardy Minnis - Fresco. I cannot recommend it enough.



mlenecare said:


> You're too modest Bernoulli.
> I'm looking for a suit like that, how did you come by yours?


----------



## upr_crust

Michael Marshall said:


> Windowpane and plaid... I never thought of that pattern combination before, yet it works.


My husband's combination of shirt and suit was something of an accident, but it worked well enough.

Today's attire features a logical absurdity going on a fool's errand. Linen, being a warm-weather fabric, is the last thing out of which one would make a three-piece suit, but, here it is. I will be attending the Spring Garden Party at the Frick Collection this evening, a most delightful party, but one for which the most essential ingredient is sunshine, or at least lack of rain, which would not seem to be weather for NYC for this afternoon and evening - thunderstorms predicted throughout, yet, here I am dressed as if it were going to be sunny and pleasant. The only concession to the weather which I've made is choice of footwear - I wanted to wear a new pair of tan suede tassels, but have opted for the black and white spectators posted below.

At least I hope that the ensemble chosen is visually pleasing. That I leave to your judgment.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes to be worn - Paul Stuart house brand
Shoes not to be worn due to weather - Alden, via Brooks Brothers
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London

Not shown - Umbrella.


----------



## bernoulli

I think it is called a gauntlet cuff. I use it as my own signature, sartorial-wise. Almost every single jacket I own has it, even a tuxedo (which is otherwise as classical as one can get).



eagle2250 said:


> As observed by upr_crust, you look way better than just presentable. What term describes the turned up cuff/sleeve on your jacket? I think I like that feature. :icon_scratch:


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> I think it is called a gauntlet cuff. I use it as my own signature, sartorial-wise. Almost every single jacket I own has it, even a tuxedo (which is otherwise as classical as one can get).


The "gauntlet cuff" is a very handsome feature. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## upr_crust

Of what I am wearing today, the less said, the better - a day promising rain by the afternoon, but I do have some "lifestyle" photos from last night's party at the Frick - hope that you enjoy.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Mrs Eagle is quite impressed with your wear of the all white rig and frankly, IMHO, even Harland Sander's never did the combination any more proud than you are today! Well done, Sir.


----------



## Howard

Very nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

Wow! Just wow! Is there a Turner in the last pic? Wife and I were gobsmacked by his talents when we saw an exhibition of his work in the Maritime Museum in Greenwich. A Turner work is now a reason to enter any museum in the world. And you still overpower the painting. Amazing rig!



upr_crust said:


> Of what I am wearing today, the less said, the better - a day promising rain by the afternoon, but I do have some "lifestyle" photos from last night's party at the Frick - hope that you enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 31442
> View attachment 31443
> View attachment 31444
> View attachment 31445
> View attachment 31446


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Mrs Eagle is quite impressed with your wear of the all white rig and frankly, IMHO, even Harland Sander's never did the combination any more proud than you are today! Well done, Sir.


I was aiming more for Tom Wolfe than Colonel Sanders with yesterday's rig, but I am glad that it was well-received, in any case.



Howard said:


> Very nice outfit Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



bernoulli said:


> Wow! Just wow! Is there a Turner in the last pic? Wife and I were gobsmacked by his talents when we saw an exhibition of his work in the Maritime Museum in Greenwich. A Turner work is now a reason to enter any museum in the world. And you still overpower the painting. Amazing rig!


Sharp eyes - the painting behind me in the last photo is indeed a Turner. The Frick has at least three Turners, two of them quite large (the one behind me being one of those two) which face each other in the West gallery (the largest gallery space in the Museum).

As for me overpowering the painting, thank you for the compliment, but the painting will continue to be a masterpiece long after I am dust, so am only a temporary challenge to it  .


----------



## bernoulli

In Italia come l'italiano


----------



## upr_crust

After yet another evening of torrential rain, NYC is now sunny, mild and bright - a good day for a fresh suit and suede shoes.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Alden for Brooks Brothers
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ You've been itchin' to wear those Aldens and I can't blame you - they are beautiful.

Love the entire outfit, the bowtie and shoes bring it all together and give it the right amount of pop.

Hard to tell on my screen, but is there a rust (or brown) stripe in the suit? If so, the shoes are even more perfect for it.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ You've been itchin' to wear those Aldens and I can't blame you - they are beautiful.
> 
> Love the entire outfit, the bowtie and shoes bring it all together and give it the right amount of pop.
> 
> Hard to tell on my screen, but is there a rust (or brown) stripe in the suit? If so, the shoes are even more perfect for it.


I do not see a rust stripe to the suit, but there is a very subtle ocher-colored windowpane overplaid to the fabric - perhaps that's what you're seeing.

You are also correct in that I have been itching to wear today's Aldens for quite a while.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I do not see a rust stripe to the suit, but there is a very subtle ocher-colored windowpane overplaid to the fabric - perhaps that's what you're seeing.
> 
> You are also correct in that I have been itching to wear today's Aldens for quite a while.


Yes, "ocher" is what I was thinking. Okay, never heard the word before , but it does pretty much capture the color I thought I saw a hint of.

o·cher
/ˈōkər/
_noun_

an earthy pigment containing ferric oxide, typically with clay, varying from light yellow to brown or red.
"yellow ocher"
a pale brownish yellow color.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Yes, "ocher" is what I was thinking. Okay, never heard the word before , but it does pretty much capture the color I thought I saw a hint of.
> 
> o·cher
> /ˈōkər/
> _noun_
> 
> an earthy pigment containing ferric oxide, typically with clay, varying from light yellow to brown or red.
> "yellow ocher"
> a pale brownish yellow color.


Blame my background in the visual arts - yellow ocher is an artist's paint color  .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Blame my background in the visual arts - yellow ocher is an artist's paint color  .


It reminds me of how J.Crew used to describe its colors back in the catalogue days - you needed a dictionary just to figure out that something was "red."


----------



## jthowerton

I don’t post here mainly because my lifestyle doesn’t support dressing the way the participants here do. Oh! How I wish!

I just want to say you folks inspire me. I am young (39) by some people’s standards but long for the days when more took so much care in their appearance.

Also, every time I read a post from Upr_Crust I imagine he sounds like Lane Pryce from Mad Men!

Thank you, gents for giving some of us something to strive for.


----------



## upr_crust

jthowerton said:


> I don't post here mainly because my lifestyle doesn't support dressing the way the participants here do. Oh! How I wish!
> 
> I just want to say you folks inspire me. I am young (39) by some people's standards but long for the days when more took so much care in their appearance.
> 
> Also, every time I read a post from Upr_Crust I imagine he sounds like Lane Pryce from Mad Men!
> 
> Thank you, gents for giving some of us something to strive for.


I had to resort to Imdb to hear a clip of Jared Harris as Lane Pryce, as I was not a watcher of "Mad Men", to understand the context of your comment. I am flattered and amused by the imagined comparison, but I do not sound like Lane Pryce in real life. Perhaps I should post a video clip, so that you can hear my voice, though the first headline that pops into my head, contemplating that move, is "Garbo Speaks!"

Perhaps some things are best left to the imagination.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I had to resort to Imdb to hear a clip of Jared Harris as Lane Pryce, as I was not a watcher of "Mad Men", to understand the context of your comment. I am flattered and amused by the imagined comparison, but I do not sound like Lane Pryce in real life. Perhaps I should post a video clip, so that you can hear my voice, though the first headline that pops into my head, contemplating that move, is "Garbo Speaks!"
> 
> Perhaps some things are best left to the imagination.


One, just for the style alone, I think you'd love "Madmen."

Two, the amazing thing about Garbo is that she spoke, had a heavy accent (sounds like she was choking on every third consonant cluster and "V's," "R's" and "W's" all came out about the same), yet she had a very successful career in the "talkies" despite the fact that most of her movies didn't even bother to explain why her character had an accent. Which proves, once again, that there are two sets of rules on earth - those for ethereally beautiful women and those for the rest of us.


----------



## Clintotron

upr_crust said:


> I do not see a rust stripe to the suit, but there is a very subtle ocher-colored windowpane overplaid to the fabric - perhaps that's what you're seeing.
> 
> You are also correct in that I have been itching to wear today's Aldens for quite a while.


The rust stripe is only visible to my eye in the pant crease photo and is very likely the ocher-and-gray colors mixing in the focus.

Ocher reminds me of The Joy of Painting with Bob Ross. We introduced this to our kids when Netflix released it. They were hooked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ran23

Put my white Dockers in the wash, seersucker for the rest of the day, 80's here.


----------



## Howard

Who is that in the painting you posed with in the photo?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> One, just for the style alone, I think you'd love "Madmen."
> 
> Two, the amazing thing about Garbo is that she spoke, had a heavy accent (sounds like she was choking on every third consonant cluster and "V's," "R's" and "W's" all came out about the same), yet she had a very successful career in the "talkies" despite the fact that most of her movies didn't even bother to explain why her character had an accent. Which proves, once again, that there are two sets of rules on earth - those for ethereally beautiful women and those for the rest of us.


I can tell you that my accent is not heavily anything, and I have learned not to suppress the letter "R" in the mode of my native Massachusetts. Beyond that, mine is a most undistinguished voice.



Howard said:


> Who is that in the painting you posed with in the photo?


As per the Frick's website, the portrait is of Nicolaes Ruts, a prosperous resident of Amsterdam, in the time of Rembrandt, since Rembrandt did the painting - from its appearance, I believe some time in the latter 1630's, but I am no expert.


----------



## JBierly

upr_crust said:


> I was aiming more for Tom Wolfe than Colonel Sanders with yesterday's rig, but I am glad that it was well-received, in any case.


That made me laugh!


----------



## upr_crust

After a weekend of warm, humid day, and series of fast-moving thunderstorms, the weather has both cleared and cooled off considerably, allowing me to make a "last hurrah" with today's suit and hat - most likely not to see the light of day for some months to come.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## eagle2250

My friend, you are looking particularly spiffy this AM, absolutely killing that "captain" of industry look. And those boots!!! Paraphrasing those classic lyrics voiced by Nancy Sinatra (some years back), "Those boots were made for walking...right over your competition!" Have a great day, sir...you have just made mine just a little bit better.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, looking very spiffy.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire was chosen with two things in mind. First, I have an art class this evening, which eliminates the wearing of a suit for practical reasons, but the weather is still fairly cool, requiring something a bit more insulating than a long sleeved shirt. Digging though the archives that is my closet, I found today's sports jacket, a cotton blazer that I've not worn in almost two years - perfect for both the occasion and the weather.

Blazer - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Bow tie, khakis, and cap - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Ike Behar
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## eagle2250

^^
As always, you are looking pretty darned snappy, upr_crust. I absolutely love those navy suede Tassel loafers...the brown leather braided trim really makes them pop. However, if I might be so bold as ts suggest one small change; swapping out that Ivy Cap for a true Beret design would seem more in keeping with your after work art class...yes, no?  Have a great day!


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> As always, you are looking pretty darned snappy, upr_crust. I absolutely love those navy suede Tassel loafers...the brown leather braided trim really makes them pop. However, if I might be so bold as ts suggest one small change; swapping out that Ivy Cap for a true Beret design would seem more in keeping with your after work art class...yes, no?  Have a great day!


Berets are one of the forms of headwear (strangely enough, all beginning with the letter "B" - berets, boaters, and bowlers) that do not favor my face, and the one beret that I own is black and wool - much too heavy for today's mild weather - the linen cap is much more meteorologically apropos.


----------



## Howard

Do you own any top hats Crusty? (just curious)


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Do you own any top hats Crusty? (just curious)


I do not, as I've never had the occasion to wear an outfit with which one would wear a top hat, but I did try one on in London - a grey one, suitable for a formal daytime event (like the horse races at Ascot). The hat did look fine on me, but it would have been silly of me to buy it, as I've have virtually no use for it.


----------



## Jeff84

Bruce,

Are those Advantage Chinos?


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Are those Advantage Chinos?


Yes - Advantage Milanos - for me, very "fitted", as I have monstrous calves and thighs, but they seem to work for me otherwise.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is to be warm and humid enough to justify seersucker - first of the season, combined with a new hat, which feigns straw, while being made of the finest of synthetic materials.

Suit, shirt, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop (long since defunct)
Shoes - Magnanni
Hat - Scala


----------



## Howard

I like your attire Crusty, you look like a college professor.


----------



## Michael Marshall

Howard said:


> I like your attire Crusty, you look like a college professor.


I never thought of Seersucker and academia going together, but I would agree that he looks distinguished


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and a warm if somewhat overcast day is predicted. I am stepping out in my newest suit, its second outing, to see if the lack of lining, and ultra-lightweight construction is as comfortable as was anticipated when I bought it. Along with the suit, I am wearing my latest footwear indulgence - something snatched from my local Nordstrom Rack (I have no shame, obviously).

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - no name brand
Boots - Magnanni
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## upr_crust

History repeats itself, in several ways. This evening, I am again to attend a museum function, this time the members' viewing of the current exhibit at the Costume Institute at the Met, the theme of which is "Camp" i.e. fanciful exaggeration. Meteorologically, it is also a repeat of the weather from May 29th, my previous museum outing, the Frick Spring Garden Party - a day promising to be full of rain. Therefore, I have repeated, more or less, my attire from the 29th, as a cream-colored three-piece linen suit is, for day wear, an exaggerated eyeful, unless one is selling fried chicken, or is the dictator of a country in a tropical climate, fulfilling both the thematic element of this evening's exhibit, and also getting another wearing out of an ensemble that would otherwise be fast on its way to the dry cleaner's.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Corcione, Naples, Italy
Pocket square - no name brand, a gift from a good friend
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart
Hat - Scala


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Has anyone ever told you you look just like Tom Wolf...and not a bit like the late Harland Sanders? LOL. My friend, as always you are looking great! :beer:


----------



## EdwardWilson

Allen Edmonds Dalton wingtips, I wear boots all year round.


----------



## upr_crust

Of what I am wearing today. the less said, the better, but posted below is a photograph from last night's members' viewing of "Camp - Notes on Fashion" at the Metropolitan Museum - a shot of me, having a refreshment in the Petrie Court, with a gentleman in the background whose attire makes mine look like sackcloth and ashes in comparison.


----------



## Jeff84

I haven't posted in a while, due to long hours building many many Ford Ranger pickups. Figured I'd wear my J&M driving Mocs for the first time. Hopefully the left heel breaks in soon and stops slipping.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Thought I would share a (hastily taken) photo of today's outfit. My office is business casual and the occasional sport coat is usually as formal as it gets...


----------



## Jeff84

Those are the newer Cole Haan ZeroGrand shoes correct?


----------



## upr_crust

After a day of casual dress (a Hawaiian shirt, jeans, and suede Chelsea boots), I am back to better attire.

Going through the archives of unworn summer weight suits, I chose this one.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend, you are looking quite spiffy today, but it sure would be nice to see a picture of you wearing that Hawaiian shirt finery! Indeed, even I (as shy as I am won't to be) have been sighted wearing my PSU Hawaiian shirt in these parts.


----------



## Jeff84

Those are some of my favorite braces that you have.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> After a day of casual dress (a Hawaiian shirt, jeans, and suede Chelsea boots), I am back to better attire.
> 
> Going through the archives of unworn summer weight suits, I chose this one.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 31804
> View attachment 31805
> View attachment 31806
> View attachment 31807
> View attachment 31808


Wait, what? "A Hawaiian shirt" and no pics?

Somehow, someway, I know you pulled it off with panache.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Wait, what? "A Hawaiian shirt" and no pics?
> 
> Somehow, someway, I know you pulled it off with panache.


If I can, I will try to recreate yesterday's attire and photograph it. As it was, there was a very practical reason for the sartorial choice - I took a booster shot for the shingles vaccine yesterday (shot into the top of my shoulder), which did leave me with some side effects last night (a bout of fever, and a very restless night). The things one does for one's health.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> If I can, I will try to recreate yesterday's attire and photograph it. As it was, there was a very practical reason for the sartorial choice - I took a booster shot for the shingles vaccine yesterday (shot into the top of my shoulder), which did leave me with some side effects last night (a bout of fever, and a very restless night). The things one does for one's health.


My girlfriend and I both had the same reaction as you to the Shingles vaccine, but having known several families members and friends who have had Shingles, the discomfort from the vaccine is well worth it if it protects one from that miserable disease.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Jeff84 said:


> Those are the newer Cole Haan ZeroGrand shoes correct?


That is correct. Highly recommended, very comfortable and breathable, and, IMHO, a touch classier than a plain sneaker. Can also be found for decent prices when on sale or otherwise discounted...


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> After a day of casual dress (a Hawaiian shirt, jeans, and suede Chelsea boots), I am back to better attire.
> 
> Going through the archives of unworn summer weight suits, I chose this one.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 31804
> View attachment 31805
> View attachment 31806
> View attachment 31807
> View attachment 31808


Very nice, as always, I particularly like the one-button and hacking pocket styling. May I ask, regarding the trousers, when wearing braces, do you find that the side tabs actually serve a purpose, or are more visually interesting in function?


----------



## Jeff84

MTM_Master? said:


> That is correct. Highly recommended, very comfortable and breathable, and, IMHO, a touch classier than a plain sneaker. Can also be found for decent prices when on sale or otherwise discounted...


I've seen them at a few places. I want to buy a pair, but I have no more room for any nice shoes. Maybe next year.


----------



## upr_crust

MTM_Master? said:


> Very nice, as always, I particularly like the one-button and hacking pocket styling. May I ask, regarding the trousers, when wearing braces, do you find that the side tabs actually serve a purpose, or are more visually interesting in function?


Perhaps if I had abs of steel, the side tabs would stay in place, and keep my trousers up, but, as I have abs of flab, I need braces.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^My friend, you are looking quite spiffy today, but it sure would be nice to see a picture of you wearing that Hawaiian shirt finery! Indeed, even I (as shy as I am won't to be) have been sighted wearing my PSU Hawaiian shirt in these parts.


Please see below.



Jeff84 said:


> Those are some of my favorite braces that you have.


Thank you. In my collection of braces, they are among my favorites as well.



Fading Fast said:


> Wait, what? "A Hawaiian shirt" and no pics?
> 
> Somehow, someway, I know you pulled it off with panache.


Just because you asked (or perhaps simply because I'm a compulsive exhibitionist), I had done an archaeological recreation of my attire for Tuesday, showing the Hawaiian shirt, rescuing, for a moment, the shirt from the laundry hamper. Curiosity killed the cat, but satisfaction brought it back.

For your edification and enjoyment, then . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Please see below.
> 
> Thank you. In my collection of braces, they are among my favorites as well.
> 
> Just because you asked (or perhaps simply because I'm a compulsive exhibitionist), I had done an archaeological recreation of my attire for Tuesday, showing the Hawaiian shirt, rescuing, for a moment, the shirt from the laundry hamper. Curiosity killed the cat, but satisfaction brought it back.
> 
> For your edification and enjoyment, then . . .
> 
> View attachment 31830


Not an exhibitionist but a gentleman and a good sport.

Love that you paired it with all black - toned it down as much as one could (as you've said, "There can only be one star...").

Well done.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Even in a Hawaiian shirt and bluejeans upr_crust has that Captain of Industry look about him. In this present instance, perhaps it is that of the Owner of the Plantation Hat factory? Seriously, my friend, you do casual every bit as well as you do business dress! Thank you for sharing this with us. :beer:


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Not an exhibitionist but a gentleman and a good sport.
> 
> Love that you paired it with all black - toned it down as much as one could (as you've said, "There can only be one star...").
> 
> Well done.


Actually, the jeans are dark indigo, and the boots are dark brown, but your observation still remains valid.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Actually, the jeans are dark indigo, and the boots are dark brown, but your observation still remains valid.


I am definitely in need of a new laptop, but the sad thing is that it's fine for my work, I need a better one to see the nuances of color and style on this site - even I can't justify buying a new one just for that. Enlarged - I do see the colors as you note them and, as you also note, the effect is the same - the shirt raises its hand, everyone else is keeping its hands in its lap.


----------



## bernoulli

Lunch with a friend (a Senator) and a passegiata.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Lunch with a friend (a Senator) and a passegiata.
> 
> View attachment 31843
> View attachment 31844


And the Piazza Navona is a perfect place in which to take a passegiata.


----------



## upr_crust

Sunshine has returned to NYC, with mild temperatures, and I've dragged yet another summer suit out of the closet. Today's posting also contains my latest lapses in fiscal probity - two pairs of shoes bought on sale at Saks. Whether I retain one or both remains to be seen, but I thought that I would give you a peek in any case, and you can opine at will.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Lewin
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - M P Levene, London (defunct)
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes (to be worn today) - chestnut Gaziano & Girling, via Paul Stuart
Shoes (to be debated) - navy suede cap toes by Santoni; dark grey double monk boots by Magnanni
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Please see below.
> 
> Thank you. In my collection of braces, they are among my favorites as well.
> 
> Just because you asked (or perhaps simply because I'm a compulsive exhibitionist), I had done an archaeological recreation of my attire for Tuesday, showing the Hawaiian shirt, rescuing, for a moment, the shirt from the laundry hamper. Curiosity killed the cat, but satisfaction brought it back.
> 
> For your edification and enjoyment, then . . .
> 
> View attachment 31830


Is this for one day only?


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, 

Love that suit, medium-to-light grey suits really work well on you.

Not that you asked, but I like both new shoes/boots, but if you only keep one, I'd go with the navy suede cap toes as I think they look awesome and bring more variety to your wardrobe than the very handsome grey double monks.


----------



## JBierly

Fading Fast said:


> Upr,
> 
> Love that suit, medium-to-light grey suits really work well on you.
> 
> Not that you asked, but I like both new shoes/boots, but if you only keep one, I'd go with the navy suede cap toes as I think they look awesome and bring more variety to your wardrobe than the very handsome grey double monks.


I don't own any double monk boots but it's on my radar.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Is this for one day only?


I may wear a similar combination when it gets warmer.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr,
> 
> Love that suit, medium-to-light grey suits really work well on you.
> 
> Not that you asked, but I like both new shoes/boots, but if you only keep one, I'd go with the navy suede cap toes as I think they look awesome and bring more variety to your wardrobe than the very handsome grey double monks.


Thank you for your input, FF - always welcome.



JBierly said:


> I don't own any double monk boots but it's on my radar.


I believe that these are my first pair of double monk boots, though hardly my first pair of double monks.


----------



## kev'n

Wonderful pic


----------



## FLMike

kev'n said:


> Wonderful pic


Thank you.


----------



## RogerP

Far from a proper fit pic, but this weekend I celebrated Father's Day by delivering the keynote speech at a charity gala event, with both daughter and father in attendance. It was a pretty special evening.


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend,
what a splendid way to spend the day! Fathers Day is indeed a family holiday...Happy Father's Day to you and yours.


----------



## Howard

Rog, that's a nice picture of you and your daughter.


----------



## upr_crust

I must agree with Howard - a great picture of you and your daughter, Roger.

The start of yet another week, and the debut of one of the two pairs of shoes/boots recently purchased.

Suit & shirt - Paul Stuart/Phinease Cole
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Pocket square - no name brand
Boots - Magnanni, via Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> ^^My friend,
> what a splendid way to spend the day! Fathers Day is indeed a family holiday...Happy Father's Day to you and yours.





Howard said:


> Rog, that's a nice picture of you and your daughter.





upr_crust said:


> I must agree with Howard - a great picture of you and your daughter, Roger.


Thank you kindly, gents.


----------



## Fading Fast

I'm guessing it's Upr's art class day; otherwise, um, er, hate to say it - tick, tock - it's getting late in the morning to post one's daily attire.

My grandmother used to say "every luxury becomes a necessity;" sadly, I believe that is how I feel about Upr's daily postings of his incredible outfits. I used to be grateful (still really am) that he did that, now I expect it - and we see an instantiation of grandma's wisdom.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I'm guessing it's Upr's art class day; otherwise, um, er, hate to say it - tick, tock - it's getting late in the morning to post one's daily attire.
> 
> My grandmother used to say "every luxury becomes a necessity;" sadly, I believe that is how I feel about Upr's daily postings of his incredible outfits. I used to be grateful (still really am) that he did that, now I expect it - and we see an instantiation of grandma's wisdom.


For sartorial splendor, today was doubly cursed - both art class day and rainy - so today's attire would shock you all I am sure, but tomorrow, although predicted to be rainy, I have an evening event at the Morgan Library to attend, which requires (at least in my fevered imagination) a presentable ensemble.

Meanwhile, it does make a difference to know that my postings are appreciated - I would like not to be that awkward party guest, prattling on (visually) to the interest of no one.


----------



## RogerP

[QUOTE="upr_crust, post: 1915502, member:] I would like not to be that awkward party guest, prattling on (visually) to the interest of no one.[/QUOTE]

There is precisely zero chance of that.


----------



## bernoulli

Great seeing you post again, @RogerP. Sartorially, you are excellent as always. Familywise, it reads like a fairy tale. Congrats!



RogerP said:


> [QUOTE="upr_crust, post: 1915502, member:] I would like not to be that awkward party guest, prattling on (visually) to the interest of no one.


There is precisely zero chance of that.[/QUOTE]


----------



## upr_crust

The weather remains unsettled, warm, humid, with threat of rain today in NYC, but as I have an event to attend this evening at the Morgan Library, I will brave the elements (and the MTA) in a suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Very classic and elegant. 

My guess, consciously or subconsciously, when getting dressed, you felt the ghost of J.P. Morgan looking over your shoulder so you went banker conservative for tonight as no one wants an angry 100+ year-old ghost chasing him out of said ghost's former personal library. 

I love that museum - like the Frick, half the fun is the architecture of the building itself.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Very classic and elegant.
> 
> My guess, consciously or subconsciously, when getting dressed, you felt the ghost of J.P. Morgan looking over your shoulder so you went banker conservative for tonight as no one wants an angry 100+ year-old ghost chasing him out of said ghost's former personal library.
> 
> I love that museum - like the Frick, half the fun is the architecture of the building itself.


I only wish that there was that much thought put into my attire for today . The process was more "what's next in rotation to be worn?", and "what tie haven't I worn in a while?". However, if I do not bring back from the dead the scowling visage of Junius Pierpont Morgan, that would be a good thing.


----------



## irish95

Great pics Roger. What a great Father's Day for your Dad. My guess is that the smile never left his face all day.


----------



## Winhes2

Looks like your excellent sartorial skills are inherited.


----------



## Adriel Rowley

Wore one of the ties @Peak and Pine gave me. One of my favorites as heavy weight and so versatile.

And the pants are charcoal grey, though showing here as black.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The weather remains unsettled, warm, humid, with threat of rain today in NYC, but as I have an event to attend this evening at the Morgan Library, I will brave the elements (and the MTA) in a suit.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
> Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> View attachment 31980
> View attachment 31981
> View attachment 31982
> View attachment 31983
> View attachment 31984


And don't forget your umbrella today.


----------



## upr_crust

It's still rainy this morning in NYC, and it would be practical to dress down, but the heart wants what it wants, and I am tired of jeans and sneakers. My one concession to the weather is today's footwear, as the soles are Dainite.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Yves Saint Laurent
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - Albert Thurston, via New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ That suit states - matter of factly - quality.

I hope you missed the deluge that hit about a half hour ago - it was like every faucet over the city was fully opened - it was nuts.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ That suit states - matter of factly - quality.
> 
> I hope you missed the deluge that hit about a half hour ago - it was like every faucet over the city was fully opened - it was nuts.


Thank you, FF. Today's suit was a sale item bought at the end of a season at Ede & Ravenscroft, a shop at which I have had inexplicably good luck with their sales.

As for the rain, I avoided it, pretty much, walking from my apartment to the subway, but was subjected to it, full force, walking from my subway stop downtown to my office. Happily, I took full advantage of all of the underground connections at the Oculus, and came up only two blocks from my office, and on a stretch of sidewalk partially covered by scaffolding, so I was able to get to work fairly unscathed. Today's suit is also a mohair blend, which helps with shape retention.


----------



## upr_crust

Due to technical issues with connectivity, I was unable to post this morning, but rest assured that I will post today's attire this evening, assuming that the connectivity issues with AAAC (and That Other Website) have been fixed.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Due to technical issues with connectivity, I was unable to post this morning, but rest assured that I will post today's attire this evening, assuming that the connectivity issues with AAAC (and That Other Website) have been fixed.


As if Mondays didn't already s*ck enough - now this.:fool:

What am I supposed to look forward to now (it's all about me)?

Next I'll find we're all out of chocolate.

Kidding aside, have a good day / looking forward to the pics tonight.


----------



## Jeff84

A little too humid to wear a sport coat and trousers, so I improvised.


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, and it's not unbearably hot yet, so one can dress up without fear of overheating - at least for the moment. (Posted late due to technical issues this morning, getting access to the website. FF, don't worry, we're sending you chocolate as well . )

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, braces, and cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Joseph A Bank
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## mlenecare

Upr_crust,
I love that suit and those shoes are beautiful. I think I need to get a pair like them.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jeff84 said:


> A little too humid to wear a sport coat and trousers, so I improvised.
> View attachment 32101


Nipple circus. Untuck the polo.


----------



## IT_cyclist

upr_crust said:


> The sun has returned to NYC, and it's not unbearably hot yet, so one can dress up without fear of overheating - at least for the moment. (Posted late due to technical issues this morning, getting access to the website. FF, don't worry, we're sending you chocolate as well . )
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt, braces, and cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Joseph A Bank
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> 
> View attachment 32102
> View attachment 32103
> View attachment 32104
> View attachment 32105
> View attachment 32106


Worth the wait.


----------



## ran23

I'm used to dressing nice for the Doctor's Office, my appointment today was switched to 3:00 pm. Best I could do in the heat was white polo and blue/white seersucker. Blue SC carried everything so I could weight right.


----------



## Adriel Rowley

ran23 said:


> I'm used to dressing nice for the Doctor's Office, my appointment today was switched to 3:00 pm. Best I could do in the heat was white polo and blue/white seersucker. Blue SC carried everything so I could weight right.


Cousin is over in Applegate, thought still having a cool Summer?

I don't understand how me in Phoenix with it being hot and humid, I am in long pants, sport coat, and sometimes a tie which feels fine (even wore an overcoat this morning as was cool), which once was the casual dress, yet other folks are sweating in short shirt and short pants. Can folks not climatize?

Agree, I also dress nice for medical appointments, though for me means wearing a tie as already wearing a sport coat.


----------



## upr_crust

Casual day.

Shirt - Reyn Spooner
Levi's
Boots - Magannni


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The sun has returned to NYC, and it's not unbearably hot yet, so one can dress up without fear of overheating - at least for the moment. (Posted late due to technical issues this morning, getting access to the website. FF, don't worry, we're sending you chocolate as well . )
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt, braces, and cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Joseph A Bank
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> 
> View attachment 32102
> View attachment 32103
> View attachment 32104
> View attachment 32105
> View attachment 32106


Upr - outstanding and, as others have noted, well worth the wait. Add into the fact that we still had chocolate in the apartment and to answer John Maxwell Edmond's famous epitaph "Went the day well" is yes it did.

That suit, if memory serves, is all but unlined and unpadded - how have you found it to be both from a cooling perspective and from its ability to hold its shape/structure?


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Casual day.
> 
> Shirt - Reyn Spooner
> Levi's
> Boots - Magannni
> 
> View attachment 32110
> View attachment 32111
> View attachment 32112
> View attachment 32113


The pattern on your Reyn Spooner shirt is stunning, guaranteeing that folks will note your arrival with interest and approval and then be visually fixated on the back of your shirt upon your departure. As I've observed before, you do casual as well as I've ever seen!


----------



## Howard

I love the shirt Crusty, where did you get it?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr - outstanding and, as others have noted, well worth the wait. Add into the fact that we still had chocolate in the apartment and to answer John Maxwell Edmond's famous epitaph "Went the day well" is yes it did.
> 
> That suit, if memory serves, is all but unlined and unpadded - how have you found it to be both from a cooling perspective and from its ability to hold its shape/structure?


Your memory is correct - yesterday's suit is unlined and unpadded - and it's cool, comparable to a lined cotton seersucker suit. The fabric is a Solaro, and has some structure to it, though I usually have to iron the lapels before wearing it again, as they get a bit mushed hanging in the closet (the lapels are unlined as well). Otherwise, the fabric doesn't crease badly at all.



eagle2250 said:


> The pattern on your Reyn Spooner shirt is stunning, guaranteeing that folks will note your arrival with interest and approval and then be visually fixated on the back of your shirt upon your departure. As I've observed before, you do casual as well as I've ever seen!


Thank you, Eagle!


Howard said:


> I love the shirt Crusty, where did you get it?


Today's shirt was bought, if I recall correctly, at Macy's, but at least ten years ago or more.


----------



## ran23

When I dress for Doctor's visits, I slept my tie on after the exam, easier for them I think. Not that cool in this office.


----------



## upr_crust

After yesterday morning's monsoon, the sun has returned, and it is to be very warm, albeit not humid - time for linen and linen blends.

Jacket - Samuelsohn for Saks Fifth Avenue
Shirt, trousers, pocket square and shoes - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## bernoulli

Summer teaching = work + pleasure. The suit survived its transoceanic trip!


----------



## upr_crust

Always a welcome sight to see you posting again, Bernoulli.

It is predicted to be quite warm today, though with bearable humidity, though the proof of it all will be in enduring it. Regardless, my personal vanity will not be assuaged with nothing less than a suit, so here it is.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Hermes
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## never behind

Working on building a summer wardrobe. Good thing, too, since summer finally arrived this week. We will see how it goes for the walk at lunchtime.

Shirt - cotton/linen blend OCBD from Proper Cloth
Jacket - unstructured hopsack from J Press
Trousers - hopsack from Dapper Classics
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## never behind

upr_crust said:


> Always a welcome sight to see you posting again, Bernoulli.
> 
> It is predicted to be quite warm today, though with bearable humidity, though the proof of it all will be in enduring it. Regardless, my personal vanity will not be assuaged with nothing less than a suit, so here it is.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Hermes
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> 
> View attachment 32209
> View attachment 32210
> View attachment 32211
> View attachment 32212
> View attachment 32213


I just love orange ties. Fantastic outfit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you upr! But my posts might be limited as the heat wave in Europe is breaking all records. After sweating like crazy today I won't don a suit unless it cools down considerably.



upr_crust said:


> Always a welcome sight to see you posting again, Bernoulli.
> 
> It is predicted to be quite warm today, though with bearable humidity, though the proof of it all will be in enduring it. Regardless, my personal vanity will not be assuaged with nothing less than a suit, so here it is.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Hermes
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> 
> View attachment 32209
> View attachment 32210
> View attachment 32211
> View attachment 32212
> View attachment 32213


----------



## Winhes2

never behind said:


> Shirt - cotton/linen blend OCBD from Proper Cloth
> Jacket - unstructured hopsack from J Press
> Trousers - hopsack from Dapper Classics


Love your combination of textures.


----------



## upr_crust

The end of a long week, and warm sunshine continues to pervade the metro NYC area, with an uptick in humidity - time for seersucker.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Santoni
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## eagle2250

Seersucker is such a pronounced part of so many of our wardrobes here in the deep South. But you my friend, wear it and that handsome Panama Hat so much better than most, looking much like a distinguished southern gentleman visiting the "mean streets" of that great big northern city. Have a great day...you just made mine a little bit better!


----------



## upr_crust

A new month, and pleasantly warm and dry summer weather is predicted for today. I am taking advantage of the weather, and am dressing appropriately.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

Crusty, do you ever sweat profusely when you wear long sleeves in the summer?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, do you ever sweat profusely when you wear long sleeves in the summer?


Howard, I sweat profusely in the heat of summer regardless of what I wear .


----------



## bernoulli

My friend wanted to get fancy with a simple request to take the pic of today's ensemble. You be the judge.


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli I judge that to be a grand slam home run - pic and outfit, both.

Crusty that is a terrific summer ensemble.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> bernoulli I judge that to be a grand slam home run - pic and outfit, both.
> 
> Crusty that is a terrific summer ensemble.


Thank you, Roger, and I concur with your judgment on Bernoulli's attire and photos. I am slightly jealous that he's in a climate in which he can wear a three-piece suit without melting into a pool of sweat as well.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL....
.....or our friend might be enjoying the welcomed cooling effect of a darned good air conditioner! However, as has been observed, that rig is a definite winner.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL....
> .....or our friend might be enjoying the welcomed cooling effect of a darned good air conditioner! However, as has been observed, that rig is a definite winner.


Knowing something of Bernoulli's itinerary, I believe that he's in southern Scandinavia at present, hence the comment.

Too warm and humid today to wear a suit.

Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Tyrwhitt
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## kev'n

Very nicely put together Sir. Shoe's are a huge plus in my book.


----------



## upr_crust

kev'n said:


> Very nicely put together Sir. Shoe's are a huge plus in my book.


Thank you. The shoes get only a few wearings a year, as they really only work with summer clothesbut I didn't want the season to pass by without wearing them.


----------



## SpicyP

Ignore the length of the sleeve and the pants (these can be fixed), and the polo shirt.

how does the jacket length and shoulders look? ok? should I size down?
is it okay to pair it with a brown waistcoat?


----------



## bernoulli

Gentlemen, thank you for your kind words.

@RogerP , I am honored by your approval. @eagle2250 , Upr is correct. I am in Denmark, where summer is fleeting. We had a week of warm weather (I even had to buy a fan!) but we are now back to a comfortably cool temperature.

@upr_crust , I am replying on your comment because, for the eventual lurker, it is another incentive to see your rig and learn how to do casual masterfully.



upr_crust said:


> Knowing something of Bernoulli's itinerary, I believe that he's in southern Scandinavia at present, hence the comment.
> 
> Too warm and humid today to wear a suit.
> 
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Tyrwhitt
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 32321
> View attachment 32322
> View attachment 32323
> View attachment 32324


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Gentlemen, thank you for your kind words.
> 
> @RogerP , I am honored by your approval. @eagle2250 , Upr is correct. I am in Denmark, where summer is fleeting. We had a week of warm weather (I even had to buy a fan!) but we are now back to a comfortably cool temperature.
> 
> @upr_crust , I am replying on your comment because, for the eventual lurker, it is another incentive to see your rig and learn how to do casual masterfully.


Thank you, Bernoulli. As it is, Husband and I are attending a black tie wedding on Friday, for which, I am sure, photos will be taken. As it happens, the church ceremony is at 4:00 PM, and the reception doesn't start until 7:00, so it may be a double-header - a suit for the church, and the formal rig for the reception (and a lot of Uber-ring in between, so as not to melt on contact with the outdoors!).

As it is, I may need to play Bow Tie Whisperer (as I did at the last wedding I attended - tying the bow tie for the groom and the father of the bride), as, to the best of my knowledge, the groom hadn't learned how to tie a bow tie when I saw him last Thursday.


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit without the tie.


----------



## eagle2250

SpicyP said:


> Ignore the length of the sleeve and the pants (these can be fixed), and the polo shirt.
> 
> how does the jacket length and shoulders look? ok? should I size down?
> is it okay to pair it with a brown waistcoat?


A more accurate assessment could be made if you were to have someone else snap the picture and drop your arms by your side. I suspect the sizing is probably quite workable, but in the picture it appears you have a bit of a shelf sticking out over your left shoulder and the length of the jacket appears to be a bit short. As I said, drop your hands by your sides and it should fit well enough.


----------



## upr_crust

Today I am attending a 4:00 PM wedding, with a 7:00 PM black tie reception, so here are the two ensembles for the day.

Wedding:

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Ben Silver, Charleston
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand

Reception:

Tuxedo - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, cufflinks & studs - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Budd, London
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Waistcoat - Joseph Abboud
Braces - New & Lingwood, London
Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## Howard

Enjoy the wedding reception Crusty.


----------



## kev'n

Very well put together


----------



## Jeff84

Last day of my summer vacation. I figured I'd get some more use out of my sport coat.


----------



## upr_crust

Back to work after four days away . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Yves Saint Laurent
Braces - New & Lingwood, London
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Boots - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## upr_crust

A warm and sunny day in NYC, and I am going casual today.

Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft 
Shirt, trousers, shoes - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## eagle2250

My friend, you are looking mighty fine for a casual Tuesday. Your rig for today, gives casual a good/great image! Those suede Tassel Loafers are incredible!


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ What he said.


----------



## upr_crust

Today is predicted to be quite hot here in NYC - near to 90F/33C - and the need for a jacket is minimal, to say the least, but today's jacket has been hanging in my closet for too long, and it needed an airing. At least it's linen and unlined.

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Roda
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Cap - Brooks Brothers


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Those tassel loafers 👍


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Dressed in a more casual manner, with no tie and an open collar for the day, you have once again managed to inspire me. During this past month and the first Sunday in July I have been sneaking into church services (after the lights go down) wearing a blazer/sport coat and a shirt with an open collar :crazy:. I do not generally sport a pocket square, but your use of a square today, with no tie, has me thinking I may try that approach this next Sunday!

PS: Those navy suede Tassel loafers are incredible!


----------



## bernoulli

Damn, it is windy today. Did what I could. Trousers are certainly not skin tight...


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Damn, it is windy today. Did what I could. Trousers are certainly not skin tight...
> 
> View attachment 32487
> View attachment 32488


Glad to see that Bernoulli has jumped into the fray in my absence - today is a very casual day, due to heat, with afternoon thunderstorms predicted for the evening commute and the evening. We shall see what the weather gods provide NYC for tomorrow - that will determine my posting/not posting.


----------



## upr_crust

A very warm Friday - we shall see if seersucker is cooler than linen or not.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Hilditch & Key
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Carmina
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## Howard

Crusty, how do you not sweat when wearing long sleeves? Is your apartment well air conditioned? Just wondering.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, how do you not sweat when wearing long sleeves? Is your apartment well air conditioned? Just wondering.


Howard, I do sweat in this summer weather, long sleeves or short, and my apartment is air-conditioned well enough, though hardly frigid .


----------



## bernoulli

Not much to add. A non-casual day. Hard to follow Upr's awesome posts.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Not much to add. A non-casual day. Hard to follow Upr's awesome posts.
> 
> View attachment 32528
> View attachment 32529


I would be happy to be in a climate in which I could comfortably wear a double-breasted suit right now


----------



## icky thump

bernoulli said:


> Not much to add. A non-casual day. Hard to follow Upr's awesome posts.
> 
> View attachment 32528
> View attachment 32529


That tie, OMG, please share where that is from.


----------



## Howard

Crusty what do you wear when there's a heatwave? Something light colored?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty what do you wear when there's a heatwave? Something light colored?


Lightweight and light colored, which will be the theme of my attire after today for this week, Howard.

Monday, and the only day this week (or for the foreseeable future, in terms of weather predictions) that it will be possible to be suited and comfortable at the same time. Fortuitous, as I am wearing my latest indulgence, a new suit and new shoes, picked up this weekend, in the company of my husband and a new acquaintance and fellow sartorialist - an introduction from the Internet. The three of us had a very full afternoon - brunch at Riverpark, overlooking the East River, then visits to both the Met Breuer, and the Frick Collection, and topped off with a raid on Paul Stuart - most enjoyable.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Harvie & Hudson
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## bernoulli

Got it on sale from Charles Tyrwhitt.



icky thump said:


> That tie, OMG, please share where that is from.


----------



## jamieereynoldss

Without any words!


----------



## eagle2250

^^Jaimeereynoldss, welcome to AAAC!
You are looking pretty sharp in today's picture, but you might take a moment to insure your collar is better seated. It looks like the collar might be riding up on your neck tie.


----------



## bernoulli

Discovering my right size at Vass may become the textbook example of winner's curse.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Discovering my right size at Vass may become the textbook example of winner's curse.
> 
> View attachment 32660
> View attachment 32659
> View attachment 32661


By "winner's curse", do you mean that now you know what fits, and you want more of the same?

Wear them in good health in any case.

I might be posting tomorrow, though my attire may be "deconstructed", either in presentation, or deconstructed as soon as I walk out my front door, depending on temperature and humidity.


----------



## Fading Fast

bernoulli said:


> Discovering my right size at Vass may become the textbook example of winner's curse.


You win the AAAC line of the day.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> Discovering my right size at Vass may become the textbook example of winner's curse.
> 
> View attachment 32660
> View attachment 32659
> View attachment 32661


 To my eye, it just can't be done much better than that. My friend, you are looking mighty spiffy today!


----------



## bernoulli

Yes, which does not bode well for my bank account...Looking forward to seeing your summer rig. I am still in awe of the seer sucker ensemble.



upr_crust said:


> By "winner's curse", do you mean that now you know what fits, and you want more of the same?
> 
> Wear them in good health in any case.
> 
> I might be posting tomorrow, though my attire may be "deconstructed", either in presentation, or deconstructed as soon as I walk out my front door, depending on temperature and humidity.


----------



## Dannyboy005

Got to dress up a couple of times this week, so what the heck?

UprCrust and Bernoulli, keep the good stuff coming!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Dannyboy.

It is said (or sung) that mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday sun, and, apparently, so must I, after three days of extremely casual (and blissfully unrecorded) attire. The weather in NYC today is predicted to be quite warm and quite humid, so this ensemble may be "deconstructed" over the course of the day, but, for the nonce, here it is in its assembled state.

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt, trousers, bow tie and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - Alden for Brooks Brothers
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Well done, just simply put, well done.


----------



## Howard

very nice bow tie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

The temperatures and the rains have finally abated here in NYC, and I am making sartorial hay while the sun is shining, and it's not too hot. Today's suit hasn't been worn since last summer, so I'm sneaking a wearing in today, before the weather reverts to hot and humid.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - no name brand, sourced from Hong Kong
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Crockett & Jones for Paul Stuart, NYC
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Love the tie with that suit and love the suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Love the tie with that suit and love the suit.


Thank you, FF. I've owned the tie for years, but haven't worn it much at all, so I am glad to have made use of it today.


----------



## Howard

Love the tie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be sunny and pleasant. Today's sports jacket has been staring me in the face for a while, so I decided that it was a good day to wear it.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, trousers and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Tie - no name brand
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## Winhes2

bernoulli said:


> Discovering my right size at Vass may become the textbook example of winner's curse.


😆


----------



## Shaver

Yesterday was the hottest day ever recorded in England.


----------



## upr_crust

The end of the week, and perhaps the end of pleasantly seasonable weather here in NYC - predictions are that the heat will return by Monday, along with the humidity. In the interim, I am sporting today another item from this season's sale at Paul Stuart - today's bow tie.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - New & Lingwood, London
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Scala


----------



## Cassadine

Superb, as always. That suit from today, 7/26, fits amazingly well. And the point of reference for your esteemed position on AAAC is that you wear black shoe and do not get drawn and quartered.


----------



## upr_crust

Cassadine said:


> Superb, as always. That suit from today, 7/26, fits amazingly well. And the point of reference for your esteemed position on AAAC is that you wear black shoe and do not get drawn and quartered.


Thank you, Cassadine. As for being drawn and quartered, I fear that, were I to suffer that particular punishment, postings to this thread would diminish to an alarming degree, hence the mercy of the powers that be . ( I also like black shoes with a grey check suit.)


----------



## prospero1b

And very nice socks! Where did you acquire those?


----------



## upr_crust

prospero1b said:


> And very nice socks! Where did you acquire those?


The brand is called Punto, and I found them at my local discounter.

Recycling my Sunday brunch outfit, for a hot and steamy start to the week in NYC . . .

Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Scala


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire is an attempt to recycle a rather extravagantly patterned dress shirt for casual use. Tonight I take a drawing class, hence the jeans, and the boots are worn only because I've not worn them in a very long time. Enough attire to face a day of heat and humidity, certainly.

Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - cheap no-name brand
Levi's
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods 
Cap - Brooks Brothers


----------



## Howard

So I guess it's best to stay away from wearing a tie for a few days cause of extreme heat and humidity? Do you like wearing ties when it's hot or when it's cooler?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> So I guess it's best to stay away from wearing a tie for a few days cause of extreme heat and humidity? Do you like wearing ties when it's hot or when it's cooler?


I do not like wearing ties when it is very hot and/or humid. If the weather cools off by Thursday, perhaps I will wear a tie then.


----------



## prospero1b

Great sunglasses. Very _North by Northwest. _


----------



## upr_crust

prospero1b said:


> Great sunglasses. Very _North by Northwest. _


Thanks - Warby Parker frames and prescription lenses, and yes, very mid-century modern.


----------



## Fading Fast

prospero1b said:


> Great sunglasses. Very _North by Northwest. _


Great call.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Have any of you ever considered just how much more dashing Cary Grant would have looked in a pair of Randolph Engineering Aviators? There Aviator II design would be just the ticket!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Have any of you ever considered just how much more dashing Cary Grant would have looked in a pair of Randolph Engineering Aviators? There Aviator II design would be just the ticket!


Maybe, but now that those glasses are so iconically part of the Cary Grant "North By Northwest" lore, I can't picture him wearing anything but them, in that suit, on that train and facing Eva Maria Saint.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I do not like wearing ties when it is very hot and/or humid. If the weather cools off by Thursday, perhaps I will wear a tie then.


I think it might be a touch cooler but still humid, a chance of thunderstorms could pop up late in the day.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

Straw-colored Silk & Linen shorts - double-pleated _(Thank you, Sten Ekberg, for tutoring us in Keto/OMAD, thus getting us back into our timeless, investment-quality clothing - at such a timely moment,* considering fashion's recent return to its senses*)_. Royal blue Chaps polo. Natural-colored woven rope belt - Polo Black Label. Chocolate Alden Car Shoes, with black no-show socks. White Carrera aviator sunglasses. (worn to office, City Hall, construction sites...)


----------



## ItalianStyle

@upr_crust , I would never have thought of pairing jeans with cuff links, but - as usual - you do it well.


----------



## upr_crust

ItalianStyle said:


> @upr_crust , I would never have thought of pairing jeans with cuff links, but - as usual - you do it well.


Thank you, Italianstyle. The experiment was more to use otherwise under-utilized dress shirts than to blaze a new fashion trail, but I am glad that the results met with some approval.

After three days of casual attire (yesterday's being so casual I chose not to pollute visual posterity by photographing the results), the weather has broken (a bit) and I've opted to get one more wearing out of my seersucker suit before it makes its way to the dry cleaners.

Suit, shirt, & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood (Deakin & Francis)
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Santoni
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## upr_crust

Taking advantage of another relatively mild day, and having recently dragged today's suit out of hibernation, I am opting for three pieces in linen for today. This is the first time that I've ever worn today's tie - a vintage Hermes that, up until today, I'd never seemed to figure out how or when to wear, but with today's suit and shirt, it seems to go well.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - Vintage J Press
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Paraphrasing the late, great, arguably iconic Mr Wilson from the old Dennis The Menace TV series, "Great Scott upr_crust, you wear that rig incredibly well"...a great look for sure! The hat and shades are the perfect accessories. As you go through today, you will quite literally own the streets.


----------



## Howard

Looking good with the green ties, Crusty.


----------



## Kev’n

Sir,
Once again you’ve put it all together quite nicely.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Taking advantage of another relatively mild day, and having recently dragged today's suit out of hibernation, I am opting for three pieces in linen for today. This is the first time that I've ever worn today's tie - a vintage Hermes that, up until today, I'd never seemed to figure out how or when to wear, but with today's suit and shirt, it seems to go well.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Hermes
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Pocket square - Vintage J Press
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing
> 
> View attachment 33198
> View attachment 33199
> View attachment 33200
> View attachment 33201
> View attachment 33202
> View attachment 33203


I like your festive tie.


----------



## Jeff84




----------



## upr_crust

Another mild, sunny day here in NYC - the last for a while, so, taking advantage of the weather, I've suited up again. I've not worn today's tie in a very long time, but it seems to give the right amount of kick to the rest of the outfit.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Septieme Largeur
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## ran23

One of these days I want light grey suit. with a yellow Madder Tie.


----------



## upr_crust

This evening is drawing class, my once a week excuse for dressing "down". I am continuing to cycle through my collection of otherwise unwearable French cuffed shirts, using them as sport shirts, and today, I am eschewing cufflinks in favor of rolled up sleeves. Chelsea boots and colorful socks round out the selections for today.

Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Levi's
Boots - Magnanni
Socks - Lorenzo Uomo
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, and with it a lowering of the humidity, after some torrential thunderstorms yesterday evening. It is now safe, allegedly, to dress up a bit.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie, trousers, and shoes - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - no name brand
Cufflinks - Budd, London
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be mild and dry in NYC - perfect weather for a lightweight suit. Today's tie is my latest acquisition, my efforts in assisting Bergdorf's in getting rid of stock at the end of the season.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - vintage, no name brand
Boots - Magnanni
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, that suit - mid-color grey - was the backbone of my work wardrobe forever. And that looks like a very nice one. As always, you combine it with so many cool items (the double-strapped monks, for one) that it is anything but ordinary when you're finished. Well done, now, off to work you go .


----------



## Jeff84

Finally wearing my new linen sport coat and pants. Taking my nephew out to a late lunch before he heads back to college.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Those new threads look good on you, Jeff84. You are looking sharp today, as you most always do!


----------



## Jeff84

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Those new threads look good on you, Jeff84. You are looking sharp today, as you most always do!


Chuck,

"Most always", that's funny. But thank you. These linen trousers feel very good.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather remains, at least today, seasonably warm and relatively dry, which is fortunate, as I need to wear a jacket today, as I am dining at "21" this evening - the consequences of Restaurant Week (as it is, the "week" stretches nearly four weeks), and "21" has a dress code for gentlemen. I believe that I shall pass muster.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, via Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Scala


----------



## Jeff84

Bruce,

I am quite fond of your cufflinks and shoes today. 

Jeff


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather remains, at least today, seasonably warm and relatively dry, which is fortunate, as I need to wear a jacket today, as I am dining at "21" this evening - the consequences of Restaurant Week (as it is, the "week" stretches nearly four weeks), and "21" has a dress code for gentlemen. I believe that I shall pass muster.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones, via Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Scala
> 
> View attachment 33534
> View attachment 33535
> View attachment 33536
> View attachment 33537
> View attachment 33538
> View attachment 33539


21 is one of my favorite NYC - expensive / occasion - restaurants because of the atmosphere / bar room and its history (speakeasy dating back to Prohibition) - the food is a distant third (good, but not what 21 is all about). And that it sill enforces a dress code (although, no longer requires a tie) only makes it feel more "classic," more "Old New York."

It is probably one of the last places where you will, as always, look well dressed, but also not "more" dressed than most of the others as, last time I went, most men still wore ties with their suits or sport coats despite the relaxed code. Have fun tonight.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather remains, at least today, seasonably warm and relatively dry, which is fortunate, as I need to wear a jacket today, as I am dining at "21" this evening - the consequences of Restaurant Week (as it is, the "week" stretches nearly four weeks), and "21" has a dress code for gentlemen. I believe that I shall pass muster.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones, via Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Scala
> 
> View attachment 33534
> View attachment 33535
> View attachment 33536
> View attachment 33537
> View attachment 33538
> View attachment 33539


The picture of you standing in front of the mirror, wearing you shades and chapeau and ready to walk those 'mean streets' is your money shot, but your shoes look fantastic as well! As always, I am inspired.


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> Bruce,
> 
> I am quite fond of your cufflinks and shoes today.
> 
> Jeff


Thank you. The cufflinks are a pair bought by my late husband (the first one, not the present one) some 20+ years ago. The shoes were a great bargain - Ede & Ravenscroft was closing out their Crockett & Jones line in favor of their own private label shoes, and these were marked down by about two-thirds off retail.



Fading Fast said:


> 21 is one of my favorite NYC - expensive / occasion - restaurants because of the atmosphere / bar room and its history (speakeasy dating back to Prohibition) - the food is a distant third (good, but not what 21 is all about). And that it sill enforces a dress code (although, no longer requires a tie) only makes it feel more "classic," more "Old New York."
> 
> It is probably one of the last places where you will, as always, look well dressed, but also not "more" dressed than most of the others as, last time I went, most men still wore ties with their suits or sport coats despite the relaxed code. Have fun tonight.


I have lived in NYC nearly 40 years, and this will be the first time that I've been to "21". I am sure that the atmosphere and ambience will trump the food, but I will at least be able to say that I've been to the place.



eagle2250 said:


> The picture of you standing in front of the mirror, wearing you shades and chapeau and ready to walk those 'mean streets' is your money shot, but your shoes look fantastic as well! As always, I am inspired.


Thank you, Eagle. Today's hat is a bit casual, I think, for the outfit, but it has enough panache to serve its purpose (keeping UV rays off of my chromium dome).


----------



## IT_cyclist

upr_crust said:


> I have lived in NYC nearly 40 years, and this will be the first time that I've been to "21". I am sure that the atmosphere and ambience will trump the food, but I will at least be able to say that I've been to the place.


 What about "54?" And if you went, what did you wear?


----------



## upr_crust

IT_cyclist said:


> What about "54?" And if you went, what did you wear?


I only went to Studio 54 once, long after its heyday, as the venue was used for a holiday party for a then major stock brokerage firm. (As it is, I am in the space that was Studio 54 on a regular basis, as it's a theatrical venue used by the Roundabout Theater for performances.)

Now, I did visit the Saint twice - that place was, if anything, more scandalous than Studio 54 in its heyday.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I only went to Studio 54 once, long after its heyday, as the venue was used for a holiday party for a then major stock brokerage firm. (As it is, I am in the space that was Studio 54 on a regular basis, as it's a theatrical venue used by the Roundabout Theater for performances.)
> 
> Now, I did visit the Saint twice - that place was, if anything, more scandalous than Studio 54 in its heyday.


How was 21 - atmosphere, history, food?


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I only went to Studio 54 once, long after its heyday, as the venue was used for a holiday party for a then major stock brokerage firm. (As it is, I am in the space that was Studio 54 on a regular basis, as it's a theatrical venue used by the Roundabout Theater for performances.)
> 
> Now, I did visit the Saint twice - that place was, if anything, more scandalous than Studio 54 in its heyday.


What disco groups did you see?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> How was 21 - atmosphere, history, food?


The physical ambience of "21" was most attractive - very old-fashioned "clubby", between the wall decor (framed cartoons from the New Yorker of bygone days), and the boy toys (trucks and sports helmets) hanging from the ceiling. I can see why the physical surroundings find favor with gentlemen of a certain age.

The clientele last night was a mixture of tourists and locals, and it was nearly empty at 6:30, but was much busier by the time that we had finished dinner. All the gentlemen wore jackets, but only myself, my husband, and two other gentlemen were wearing ties, though that is hardly surprising for an evening in August.

Service was correct, if somewhat perfunctory, as if the help realized that they'd probably be dealing with a large number of non-regulars brought into the restaurant, and their efforts were more "go through the motions", rather than be more engaged with the clientele.

The food was fine, if not exemplary, though the Restaurant Week menu items seem to have been portion controlled, which wasn't a bad thing - it was just as well not to be overstuffed from an evening meal. We had the house-smoked salmon appetizer, the lamb bolognese over caserecci pasta (forgive my possibly incorrect spelling - short noodles in the form of untwisted strozzapreti - good for a bolognese sauce), then the chocolate cake and the lemon tart (we divided and conquered - splitting desserts).

If nothing else, I can now check off that box on my "bucket list".



Howard said:


> What disco groups did you see?


There was only DJ'ed recorded dance music when I visited the Saint.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The physical ambience of "21" was most attractive - very old-fashioned "clubby", between the wall decor (framed cartoons from the New Yorker of bygone days), and the boy toys (trucks and sports helmets) hanging from the ceiling. I can see why the physical surroundings find favor with gentlemen of a certain age.
> 
> The clientele last night was a mixture of tourists and locals, and it was nearly empty at 6:30, but was much busier by the time that we had finished dinner. All the gentlemen wore jackets, but only myself, my husband, and two other gentlemen were wearing ties, though that is hardly surprising for an evening in August.
> 
> Service was correct, if somewhat perfunctory, as if the help realized that they'd probably be dealing with a large number of non-regulars brought into the restaurant, and their efforts were more "go through the motions", rather than be more engaged with the clientele.
> 
> The food was fine, if not exemplary, though the Restaurant Week menu items seem to have been portion controlled, which wasn't a bad thing - it was just as well not to be overstuffed from an evening meal. We had the house-smoked salmon appetizer, the lamb bolognese over caserecci pasta (forgive my possibly incorrect spelling - short noodles in the form of untwisted strozzapreti - good for a bolognese sauce), then the chocolate cake and the lemon tart (we divided and conquered - splitting desserts).
> 
> If nothing else, I can now check off that box on my "bucket list".
> 
> There was only DJ'ed recorded dance music when I visited the Saint.


Thank you for the thoughtful review. Everything you wrote concurs with my experience there (even the gets-busy-later pattern) - except more people were wearing ties last time I went, but it was the fall (I think, but definitely cold).

What I do like is that it still attracts local despite also having a tourist crowd. The Oak Bar at the Plaza - before its last ownership change and redo destroyed it - was also a tourist spot that still had a strong local following. Usually, those places lose any real local color and feel.

I have a feeling, if one went regularly (which is beyond my desire and my pocketbook), the experience would be better as they'd get to know you and all the good the usually flows from that.


----------



## Fading Fast

Hmm, still no Upr post. Must be drawing class day.


----------



## upr_crust

Sorry FF. Yesterday was drawing class day - today was expected to be raining cats and dogs day. Tomorrow promises to be less wet, and I will revert to my more normal mode, for the edification and entertainment of those who would care to be edified or entertained. 

As it is, the last two days have been rather important anniversaries. Yesterday was the birthday of my late father (were he alive, he'd have turned 102 - as it is, he died, after a long and happy life, some 15 years ago). 

Yesterday was also the 10th anniversary of the death of my first husband, and today is the 10th anniversary of his burial (following Jewish tradition). The remembrance is somber, but also gives perspective on the long distance I have traveled, literally and metaphorically, since that occasion. 

Ironically, the suit I wore Monday was one that I bought in the wake of events 10 years ago - retail therapy (and August clearance sales - I am nothing if not thrifty) were a part of the healing process.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Sorry FF. Yesterday was drawing class day - today was expected to be raining cats and dogs day. Tomorrow promises to be less wet, and I will revert to my more normal mode, for the edification and entertainment of those who would care to be edified or entertained.
> 
> As it is, the last two days have been rather important anniversaries. Yesterday was the birthday of my late father (were he alive, he'd have turned 102 - as it is, he died, after a long and happy life, some 15 years ago).
> 
> Yesterday was also the 10th anniversary of the death of my first husband, and today is the 10th anniversary of his burial (following Jewish tradition). The remembrance is somber, but also gives perspective on the long distance I have traveled, literally and metaphorically, since that occasion.
> 
> Ironically, the suit I wore Monday was one that I bought in the wake of events 10 years ago - retail therapy (and August clearance sales - I am nothing if not thrifty) were a part of the healing process.


Poignant post. If I remember correctly, you have posted about your father before - he was a teacher and sounded like a wonderful man and dad. And your first husband was also a wonderful sounding man.

Time heals only so much. I was not close with my dad - no reason to make it what it wasn't - but even twenty five years after his passing, I still hear his voice in my head pretty much every day.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Poignant post. If I remember correctly, you have posted about your father before - he was a teacher and sounded like a wonderful man and dad. And your first husband was also a wonderful sounding man.
> 
> Time heals only so much. I was not close with my dad - no reason to make it what it wasn't - but even twenty five years after his passing, I still hear his voice in my head pretty much every day.


Thank you, FF - your words are both accurate and kind.

Back after a two-day hiatus, with moderating temperatures and reduced chance of rain. Today's choice of footwear was determined by the fact that there is a "meet and greet" for Kirby Allison at the Carmina shop near Grand Central early this evening, and I thought it politic to wear something from the shop itself.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Trywhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - a craft fair outside of Nuestra Senora del Pilar, the Recoleta, Buenos Aires
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## Acct2000

Yet another first class outfit from the master!


----------



## upr_crust

Yesterday evening, I had the pleasure of stopping by the New York branch of Carmina, which was both having a special event (discounts both on regular stock, and on MTO shoes), and had, as a special guest, Kirby Allison of the Hanger Project, and, more recently, of Youtube fame. There were some 15 to 20 well-dressed and well-shod customers in the store during my visit, and Richard, the store manager, made sure that we were all plied either with water (Perrier) or cava (individual bottles).

I asked Kirby the reason for his appearance at Carmina, and apparently he was in town, shooting more videos, and making plans for his next set of videos in London, proudly mentioning that one of the next London videos would be a visit to John Lobb St. James, the bespoke shoemaker, noting that they've not been filmed in 15 years, and the last organization to receive permission to do so was the BBC.

To meet Kirby in person is very similar to seeing him on video - the same careful, polished manner, and the same carefully and tastefully chosen attire as seen online, yesterday's attire featuring a very handsome pair of loafers from George Cleverley. (I know that loafers with a suit are anathema for some, but these were quite stunning.)

One or two familiar faces were in attendance - the gentleman known on AAAC as SonofBrummell, and a fellow poster to one of the Facebook groups to which I belong. I also had occasion to meet several new people, one of whom took a group photo of us - my face is out there somewhere in Instagram world.

But, after all of that, and it being the end of the week, and promising to be a warm and very humid day, I've eschewed a tie, and have opted for an all-cotton outfit.

Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes & cap - Paul Stuart






































Lifestyle photos - dinner at "21" Monday . . .


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Once again you have hit the ball clear out of the park! The navy blazer, an open collared OCBD, khaki hued wool gabs, and those absolutely stunning blue suede tassel loafers...you, my friend, look at once comfortable and rather dashing. The shades and flat cap are the gravy for this sartorial feast for one's eyes! The lifestyle pics are a nice picture of you and your husband, but in the shot just above it, it appears the venue may have overdecorated, just a bit...that's a whole lot of stuff hanging from the ceiling.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Once again you have hit the ball clear out of the park! The navy blazer, an open collared OCBD, khaki hued wool gabs, and those absolutely stunning blue suede tassel loafers...you, my friend, look at once comfortable and rather dashing. The shades and flat cap are the gravy for this sartorial feast for one's eyes! The lifestyle pics are a nice picture of you and your husband, but in the shot just above it, it appears the venue may have overdecorated, just a bit...that's a whole lot of stuff hanging from the ceiling.  Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the compliments, Eagle, but today's attire is nearly all cotton - blazer, shirt and trousers. The cap and the pocket square are silk - wool is not present today.

Apparently, the ceiling decor at "21" is a known and traditional feature of the restaurant - boy toys hanging down above the diners.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thanks for the compliments, Eagle, but today's attire is nearly all cotton - blazer, shirt and trousers. The cap and the pocket square are silk - wool is not present today.
> 
> Apparently, the ceiling decor at "21" is a known and traditional feature of the restaurant - boy toys hanging down above the diners.


No idea if it is true, but the "toys" are supposedly gifts from customers that became a thing to do in 21's heyday - hence the ceiling became crowded as the "power" crowd wanted to get their company's doodads up there.

Similarly, it was a "big deal" to get your caricature painted on the wall at the original Palm Steakhouse.


----------



## upr_crust

Due to either excessive heat, or threat of rain, I've been entirely casual this week, today being the first day that I've dared to wear trousers that weren't jeans, or a shirt that wasn't a polo. Three days of that sort of thing was quite enough.

I've cycling through with one of my more "difficult" French cuffed shirts, making it into a sport shirt.

Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Magnanni
Hat - Peter Grimm

Additionally, a shot of Tuesday's shoes - Aldens which I had freshly shined.


----------



## upr_crust

The hot, humid weather has finally broken here in NYC, and though it is threatening showers this morning, the temperatures have fallen to a comfortable level - just in time for me to get one more wearing out of today's suit, before it goes into dry cleaner hibernation.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop (somewhere back in the mists of time)
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart's 
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## upr_crust

The temperatures remain moderate here in NYC, for another day or two, before reverting back to typical August weather. I am taking advantage of this, and have suited up to begin my week, with my newest suit, which after its initial wearing, I am sure needs to have the trouser legs untapered as much as possible - a job for my alterations tailor.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Albert Thurston, via New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Murano glass tesserae, via my local discounter
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## bernoulli




----------



## eagle2250

^^Stunning! 
The tie is absolute perfection, paired with that jacket and shirt. You, Sir, are a master of the color wheel. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## mkrgk

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Stunning!
> The tie is absolute perfection, paired with that jacket and shirt. You, Sir, are a master of the color wheel. Thank you for sharing this with us.


it must be the monitor I am using as I found the necktie colors to be off when paired with the blue shirt and suit. Perhaps a white or off-white shirt would have been more harmonious, but again that could be just the monitor.


----------



## iam.mike

@bernoulli - thanks for sharing your outfit! Super-sharp, indeed.

Just shared it on our FB page 

@upr_crust - thanks very much to you as well for your regular WAYWT contributions! We've featured your outfits on our FB and IG accounts several times!!


----------



## upr_crust

mikel said:


> @bernoulli - thanks for sharing your outfit! Super-sharp, indeed.
> 
> Just shared it on our FB page
> 
> @upr_crust - thanks very much to you as well for your regular WAYWT contributions! We've featured your outfits on our FB and IG accounts several times!!


Oy, I'm famous .

It's Tuesday - drawing class day - so casual is the way to go. Today's cap is new - a bargain item from the last gasping days of summer clearance sales.

Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Levi's
Boots & cap - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Oldsarge

Upr, that's such a wonderful surprise from you, especially with the cap!


----------



## rexdanford

bernoulli said:


> View attachment 34014


 Smart primary suit color and pattern colors that are accented by the shirt, silk and tie colors. I like to wear a suit like this when attending a conference so it helps me stand out from the usual black, charcoal and navy color worn by most others.


----------



## Kev’n

bernoulli said:


> View attachment 34014


The outfit speaks volumes; shirt and jacket are on par via the color wheel and the tie compliments pocket square nicely. Looks effortless!

...btw I'm a fan of the peek lapel with the shirt collar points too.

Cheers


----------



## fiftyforfifty

bernoulli said:


> View attachment 34014


Sir simply superb!

Jacket, tie and pocket square perfectly matched.


----------



## upr_crust

Back after a day of casual attire in anticipation of a rain storm that barely materialized. I had intended to wear another suit today, but discovered that it was rather badly wrinkled, so I opted for brown glen plaid, rather than blue, though with the same choice of shirt and tie as I had originally intended.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Yves Saint Laurent
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr - 

I'm not usually a fan of brown suits, but have to admit, that one looks darn good. 

Also, love the shoes, they have that beautiful aged look that high-quality shoes get.

And I believe you might be the owner of the world's largest collection of Paul Stuart footwear - a compliment to both you and Paul Stuart.


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you all for the compliments. I am humbled by all of them. I used it to teach an exec ed class. It seems I made the correct choice. @mikel, feel free to post my fits, if you deem it worth it, in the FB page. I will never be as famous as the master, @upr_crust, but that is ok. Being in the same company (the FB page) as him is a badge of honor.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr -
> 
> I'm not usually a fan of brown suits, but have to admit, that one looks darn good.
> 
> Also, love the shoes, they have that beautiful aged look that high-quality shoes get.
> 
> And I believe you might be the owner of the world's largest collection of Paul Stuart footwear - a compliment to both you and Paul Stuart.


Thank you, FF. I have always had a brown glen plaid suit in my wardrobe - for some reason, I always find them comfortable.

As for the shoes, I've not had them very long, but they are a bit "antiqued" from the manufacturer. As for the size of my collection of Paul Stuart shoes, it has been augmented greatly by the fact that I've been extremely lucky during their clearance sales. I am nothing if not cheap .



bernoulli said:


> Thank you all for the compliments. I am humbled by all of them. I used it to teach an exec ed class. It seems I made the correct choice. @mikel, feel free to post my fits, if you deem it worth it, in the FB page. I will never be as famous as the master, @upr_crust, but that is ok. Being in the same company (the FB page) as him is a badge of honor.


I had no idea until Mikel's posting that AAAC had a Facebook page, where I have been featured some number of times. My infamy grows . . . .


----------



## fiftyforfifty

So


upr_crust said:


> Back after a day of casual attire in anticipation of a rain storm that barely materialized. I had intended to wear another suit today, but discovered that it was rather badly wrinkled, so I opted for brown glen plaid, rather than blue, though with the same choice of shirt and tie as I had originally intended.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Yves Saint Laurent
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Seifter Associates
> 
> View attachment 34142
> View attachment 34143
> View attachment 34144
> View attachment 34145
> View attachment 34146
> View attachment 34147


Superb entire combination is so lively


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you 50-4-50.

For the run-up to the Labor Day weekend, today's attire is a farewell to summer (and a return of linen back to dry cleaner hibernation).

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Alden for Brooks Brothers
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## eagle2250

^^
You are looking mighty fine, as always upr_crust! I particular applaud your inclusion of the hat and the shades as you sally forth into the sunshine to take on today's windmill(s)!


----------



## guitone

Light olive linen pants, pink linen button down SS shirt, Neil M Rome shoes in brown.


----------



## bernoulli

Time for a double breasted suit.


----------



## Jeff84

bernoulli said:


> Time for a double breasted suit.
> 
> View attachment 34254
> View attachment 34256


That suit is awesome!


----------



## Jeff84

Taking advantage of the lovely Michigan weather. Getting one final use out of my linen. Does anybody break the "no linen after Labor Day" rule if it is still nice out?


----------



## fiftyforfifty

bernoulli said:


> Time for a double breasted suit.
> 
> View attachment 34254
> View attachment 34256


Looking handsome, right fabric for double breast


----------



## upr_crust

A bright, sunny day here in NYC, and this evening, I am off to look at art, rather than to attempt to create it, hence a higher level of dress than my normal Tuesday.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Fine & Dandy, NYC
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cooled enough in NYC to venture a wearing of a double-breasted suit. Today's suit was made for me in 2010, at Brooks Brothers, and the fullness of the silhouette makes a stark comparison to my more recent suit purchases. The fabric of the suit, however, is one of my favorites, both in pattern and color.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - London York
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## bernoulli

Typhoon alert so boots it is.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> The weather has cooled enough in NYC to venture a wearing of a double-breasted suit. Today's suit was made for me in 2010, at Brooks Brothers, and the fullness of the silhouette makes a stark comparison to my more recent suit purchases. The fabric of the suit, however, is one of my favorites, both in pattern and color.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - London York
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> View attachment 34372
> View attachment 34373
> View attachment 34374
> View attachment 34375
> View attachment 34376





upr_crust said:


> The weather has cooled enough in NYC to venture a wearing of a double-breasted suit. Today's suit was made for me in 2010, at Brooks Brothers, and the fullness of the silhouette makes a stark comparison to my more recent suit purchases. The fabric of the suit, however, is one of my favorites, both in pattern and color.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - London York
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> View attachment 34372
> View attachment 34373
> View attachment 34374
> View attachment 34375
> View attachment 34376


Sir, braces and tie are exclusive too good.


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> Taking advantage of the lovely Michigan weather. Getting one final use out of my linen. Does anybody break the "no linen after Labor Day" rule if it is still nice out?
> View attachment 34267
> View attachment 34268


Trust your sartorial instincts and let the existing weather conditions be your guide! That's what I do and so far it's been working.


----------



## upr_crust

It will be a shower-y day here this afternoon here in NYC, and I've donned a "rain suit" for the occasion - something presentable enough in appearance, but cheaply sourced. At least it is cool enough in NYC to be suited up comfortably again.

Suit - Joseph A Bank
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## srmd22

Gee, I haven’t posted or even lurked here for several years. You folks look fantastic. My 95 degree in tha shade get up for today. 

Actually got robbed recently. Not sure when I’ll get around to replenishing the wardrobe. Fortunately they left me enough to get through the work week. Otherwise, tees and shorts for the reat of the season. Still got my Allen Edmonds dress shoes, but they look funny with shorts - not bad with jeans though (which I also still have).


----------



## upr_crust

srmd22 - sorry to hear of your burglary. I hope that you are able to replace the stolen items quickly.

Monday, and a mild, if somewhat humid day is predicted for the weather. My husband and I are meeting friends for drinks after work, a well-groomed posse, as it happens, so choice of attire for today was a matter of some contemplation. As it is to be rather humid, I eliminated my first choice of one of my three-piece suits, and opted instead for this double-breasted suit, in a lightweight super 140's fabric (very comfortable, but with a penchant for wrinkling - everything has its advantages and disadvantages).

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## mlenecare

srmd22 said:


> Gee, I haven't posted or even lurked here for several years. You folks look fantastic. My 95 degree in tha shade get up for today.
> 
> Actually got robbed recently. Not sure when I'll get around to replenishing the wardrobe. Fortunately they left me enough to get through the work week. Otherwise, tees and shorts for the reat of the season. Still got my Allen Edmonds dress shoes, but they look funny with shorts - not bad with jeans though (which I also still have).


I'm sorry that happened to you. I've had a similar experience and I know how disruptive it can be.


----------



## 215339

Jeff84 said:


> Taking advantage of the lovely Michigan weather. Getting one final use out of my linen. Does anybody break the "no linen after Labor Day" rule if it is still nice out?
> View attachment 34267
> View attachment 34268


I think with our changing climate, that rule is antiquated.


----------



## CLTesquire

It was over 90 degrees today in Charlotte and will be the rest of the week. The no white or linen after Labor Day thing just doesn’t apply down here.


----------



## Jeff84

Gotcha. Im going to be down in North Carolina in a few weeks, hopefully able to get more use of my linen then.


----------



## CLTesquire

Not sure what part you’re visiting but I just checked the long range weather and it’s supposed to be close to 90 all of next week as well in Charlotte. I’d say linen is still on tap. Honestly, September is just another summer month down here. This is also the part of the year where I start to really wish I lived somewhere else.


----------



## upr_crust

A day with temperatures above 30C/the high 80's F in NYC today, so a suit is not on the menu - time to get some more use out of linen . . .

Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## Jeff84

CLTesquire said:


> Not sure what part you're visiting but I just checked the long range weather and it's supposed to be close to 90 all of next week as well in Charlotte. I'd say linen is still on tap. Honestly, September is just another summer month down here. This is also the part of the year where I start to really wish I lived somewhere else.


I'll be at Cherry Point, in Havelock. Well, not until October 24-25.


----------



## bernoulli

chose an unusual tie for an unusual suit just for fun. A shame that I still can't quite get the light to make the colors pop.















I


----------



## fiftyforfifty

bernoulli said:


> chose an unusual tie for an unusual suit just for fun. A shame that I still can't quite get the light to make the colors pop.
> 
> View attachment 34683
> View attachment 34684
> I
> 
> View attachment 34682


Old style with modern touch looking smart. Shoes are good choice too.


----------



## upr_crust

Punctuating the end of this week (and flying in the face of superstition, this being Friday the 13th), a drop in temperatures has made suit wearing a pleasure rather than a chore. After yesterday's attire, casual and set to be rained upon, to today's, which perhaps I should have saved for next Friday, in anticipation of "Downton Abbey", the movie, since I look a bit like an uncredited extra from that cinematic work, but, no matter - here it is.

Suit - New & Lingwood, London
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, you do indeed look very "Downton Abbey." That suit - the entire outfit - has a very classic English look.

1. Just learned the other day that the DA movie is actually a movie theatre movie - I had assumed it would be a made-for-TV movie. I know other TV shows have done it, so, I guess, no big deal (he says grumbling as he hates going to movie theaters).

2. Did you see the "Treasures of Chatsworth" exhibit at Sotheby's? It is a very real life Downton Abbey.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, you do indeed look very "Downton Abbey." That suit - the entire outfit - has a very classic English look.
> 
> 1. Just learned the other day that the DA movie is actually a movie theatre movie - I had assumed it would be a made-for-TV movie. I know other TV shows have done it, so, I guess, no big deal (he says grumbling as he hates going to movie theaters).
> 
> 2. Did you see the "Treasures of Chatsworth" exhibit at Sotheby's? It is a very real life Downton Abbey.


Thank you, FF. My condolences on having to actually travel to an actual cinema to see the "Downton Abbey" movie, but consider that you'd be able to see all the details much magnified from your TV set.

As it happens, I just saw "Treasures of Chatsworth", and I have also been to Chatsworth itself, many years ago. I have never been to Highclere Castle (the actual stately home which has been used for the filming of "Downton"), but I can tell you that Chatsworth (used as Pemberley in A & E's version of "Pride and Prejudice") is palatial - more palatial than Highclere. I visited Chatsworth, then subsequently visited Drottningholm, the summer palace (and official residence) of the King of Sweden. I can tell you that Drottningholm is a shack in comparison to Chatsworth.

As it is, I also know, albeit slightly, the set designer for "Treasures of Chatsworth" - the son-in-law of longtime friends of mine.

The treasures are lovely, but a mere sampling of the Devonshire's collection.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, FF. My condolences on having to actually travel to an actual cinema to see the "Downton Abbey" movie, but consider that you'd be able to see all the details much magnified from your TV set.
> 
> As it happens, I just saw "Treasures of Chatsworth", and I have also been to Chatsworth itself, many years ago. I have never been to Highclere Castle (the actual stately home which has been used for the filming of "Downton"), but I can tell you that Chatsworth (used as Pemberley in A & E's version of "Pride and Prejudice") is palatial - more palatial than Highclere. I visited Chatsworth, then subsequently visited Drottningholm, the summer palace (and official residence) of the King of Sweden. I can tell you that Drottningholm is a shack in comparison to Chatsworth.
> 
> As it is, I also know, albeit slightly, the set designer for "Treasures of Chatsworth" - the son-in-law of longtime friends of mine.
> 
> The treasures are lovely, but a mere sampling of the Devonshire's collection.


Great color - you've seen some very cool stuff and places.

My closest seen-in-person compare are the mansions at Newport, which I know are shacks next to those English Manor houses.


----------



## cmoore

I never thought I'd learn there was a big screen release of the Downtown Abbey on a what are you wearing thread. That show was a very strange phenomenon, but obviously had a broad reach. 
he says, quietly hiding so he won't have to admit he's seen every Downton Abbey episode


----------



## ran23

Well, first season of Downtown in on my TV stick now, may give it a shot.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Fading Fast said:


> My closest seen-in-person compare are the mansions at Newport, which I know are shacks next to those English Manor houses.


Not necessarily. When Newport was built (late 1890s to very early 1900s) America could buy and sell England and they were built as summer homes, not the primary desmesne. In England those garrish behemoths were supported by the dozens of rentors who tilled a lord's land. Very little land surrounds each Newport property, upkeep paid for by their worker's 60 hour work weeks, no minimum wage, no overtime, no snacks, no HBO.


----------



## Jeff84

Not sure if I should wear a tie with my loafers.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Great color - you've seen some very cool stuff and places.
> 
> My closest seen-in-person compare are the mansions at Newport, which I know are shacks next to those English Manor houses.


The mansions at Newport were meant to ape the country houses that the newly rich had seen abroad, only built with all the modern conveniences, as Newport houses had lots of bathrooms in comparison to the English and French manor houses after which they were modeled. Indeed, Blenhiem Palace, the home of the Dukes of Marlborough, was only fitted with indoor plumbing due to the dowry of Consuelo Vanderbilt, when she married the ninth Duke (an arrangement that suited neither the Duke nor Consuelo, outside of the financial advantages to the Duke, but it made Consuelo's mother Alva happy).

The houses in Newport were also meant to be occupied by their owners and family members. The great English houses were built with hospitality in mind - it was assumed that, at least with the largest of them, that they would have the ability to house a potentially large number of guests.



Peak and Pine said:


> Not necessarily. When Newport was built (late 1890s to very early 1900s) America could buy and sell England and they were built as summer homes, not the primary desmesne. In England those garrish behemoths were supported by the dozens of rentors who tilled a lord's land. Very little land surrounds each Newport property, upkeep paid for by their worker's 60 hour work weeks, no minimum wage, no overtime, no snacks, no HBO.


Part of the reason why the great country houses of England went into arrears was the drop in price of grain, and other produce, which was being superseded by sources form the US, which could produce grain much more cheaply than could the estates in England. As for the fiscal oppression of the poor by the rich, whether it be landed English lords (with or without American heiress wives), or 19th century robber barons oppressing the working poor, the poor got a raw deal either way, as they have done throughout history.



Jeff84 said:


> Not sure if I should wear a tie with my loafers.
> View attachment 34785
> View attachment 34786


No need to wear a tie with the other items of attire that you are wearing - it's a good dressy casual look.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> The mansions at Newport were meant to ape the country houses that the newly rich had seen abroad, only built with all the modern conveniences, as Newport houses had lots of bathrooms in comparison to the English and French manor houses after which they were modeled. Indeed, Blenhiem Palace, the home of the Dukes of Marlborough, was only fitted with indoor plumbing due to the dowry of Consuelo Vanderbilt, when she married the ninth Duke (an arrangement that suited neither the Duke nor Consuelo, outside of the financial advantages to the Duke, but it made Consuelo's mother Alva happy).
> 
> The houses in Newport were also meant to be occupied by their owners and family members. The great English houses were built with hospitality in mind - it was assumed that, at least with the largest of them, that they would have the ability to house a potentially large number of guests.
> 
> Part of the reason why the great country houses of England went into arrears was the drop in price of grain, and other produce, which was being superseded by sources form the US, which could produce grain much more cheaply than could the estates in England. As for the fiscal oppression of the poor by the rich, whether it be landed English lords (with or without American heiress wives), or 19th century robber barons oppressing the working poor, the poor got a raw deal either way, as they have done throughout history.
> 
> No need to wear a tie with the other items of attire that you are wearing - it's a good dressy casual look.


Yeah, I didn't think it would work with what I had on.


----------



## Jeff84

Heading out to Brooks Brothers for their big sale, hoping to snag some linen.


----------



## Jeff84

Jeff84 said:


> Heading out to Brooks Brothers for their big sale, hoping to snag some linen.
> View attachment 34805
> View attachment 34806


I was able to snag the last light brown linen sport coat in stock for my size, along with matching trousers.


----------



## upr_crust

Something simple and relaxed with which to start the week.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Zegna
Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
Shoes - Santoni


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> Not sure if I should wear a tie with my loafers.
> View attachment 34785
> View attachment 34786


You are looking pretty darned spiffy, with or without a tie! However, without the tie, I would forgo the pocket square. Just a thought!


----------



## upr_crust

Off to drawing class this evening, so nothing very formal or grand.

Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - no name brand
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Alden for Brooks Brothers
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## eagle2250

My friend, you wear that navy jacket and those khakis splendidly and those shoes and socks provide the perfect foundation on which to build today's rig. I don't often wear bow ties, but you do so with alacrity. That bow tie and pocket square are the perfect accessories. The shades are incredible. However, the deep peach or perhaps, light orange Ivy Cap gives me pause. Do my eyes deceive me? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Off to drawing class this evening, so nothing very formal or grand.
> 
> Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - no name brand
> Pocket square - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - Alden for Brooks Brothers
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 34885
> View attachment 34886
> View attachment 34887
> View attachment 34888
> View attachment 34889
> View attachment 34890


Looking good Bruce.


----------



## Howard

Good Luck with drawing class.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you wear that navy jacket and those khakis splendidly and those shoes and socks provide the perfect foundation on which to build today's rig. I don't often wear bow ties, but you do so with alacrity. That bow tie and pocket square are the perfect accessories. The shades are incredible. However, the deep peach or perhaps, light orange Ivy Cap gives me pause. Do my eyes deceive me? :icon_scratch:


Your eyes do not deceive you - the cap is light orange - not a safe choice for color, but it suits me well enough.



Jeff84 said:


> Looking good Bruce.


Thanks, Jeff.



Howard said:


> Good Luck with drawing class.


Thanks Howard. With my relative lack of skill, I need all the luck I can get.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...
> 
> Thanks Howard. With my relative lack of skill, I need all the luck I can get.


No pressure, but if you'd like to share, I'd enjoy seeing what you've been drawing.

I love how you took a classic - tan slacks and a blue sport coat, but - owing to the specifics of the sport coat and slacks, plus the thoughtfulness of the accessaries - made it feel very much your own today.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> No pressure, but if you'd like to share, I'd enjoy seeing what you've been drawing.
> 
> I love how you took a classic - tan slacks and a blue sport coat, but - owing to the specifics of the sport coat and slacks, plus the thoughtfulness of the accessaries - made it feel very much your own today.


Thank you, FF, for your compliments.

As for my drawings, please understand that this is a life drawing class, and I normally only stay for the first 90 minutes, meaning that the drawings produced have taken 10 minutes or less to be drawn, and they are of naked people, meaning that they might not be very much to look at, but they might also be seen as inappropriate content. If I do publish, I will spoiler them, with a NSFW warning.


----------



## Kyle76

It's all in the socks, Mr. Crust!


----------



## eagle2250

Kyle76 said:


> It's all in the socks, Mr. Crust!


+1. I do so love those socks...almost enough to cause me to expand my sock colors of black, charcoal and navy to include those light blue beauties.


----------



## upr_crust

Something a bit grander than yesterday's attire, as my husband and I are celebrating our wedding anniversary this evening with a dinner out. Today's suit hasn't been worn in a while, so it's been pressed into service. I've had the suit now for ten years, and it's an interesting marker (at least to me) of how my tastes and I have changed over the last decade. I find the jacket a bit long and a bit boxy in comparison to some of my more recent purchases, but it is very comfortable, and sufficiently "of the occasion" for tonight's celebration.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Wow! Upr_crust you wear that rig incredibly well, providing a memorable reminder of how to do it right. May you and your husband enjoy a just as memorable evening out tonight, in celebration of your anniversary!


----------



## mlenecare

Congratulations on the anniversary!


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, happy anniversary - enjoy tonight. Re the suit jacket - I like the length, but agree a bit boxy. Really nice tie.


----------



## Howard

Congratulations On the anniversary Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you all for the good wishes on my anniversary.

The day after the night before (anniversary celebrations included a touch more alcohol than ideal for a school night). The weather will be bright but cool today in NYC - just cool enough for some head covering.

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Pocket square - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Shoes - Canali
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, glad you had a good time, but your alcohol comment is why my girlfriend and I have moved any celebration dinners to the nearest weekend when the actual date falls during the week. 

It's not that we drink that much (like you, a modest headache is the worst we do these days), but it's just more relaxing not to think about work the next day. 

Nice use of the chocolate brown suede shoes today.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, glad you had a good time, but your alcohol comment is why my girlfriend and I have moved any celebration dinners to the nearest weekend when the actual date falls during the week.
> 
> It's not that we drink that much (like you, a modest headache is the worst we do these days), but it's just more relaxing not to think about work the next day.
> 
> Nice use of the chocolate brown suede shoes today.


It was less than I had more than my fair share of adult beverages last night, it was more that I hadn't had a proper night's sleep for the last couple of nights, in combo with last night's celebrations. At least I did get more of a proper good night's sleep last night.

Today's shoe choice was based on the fact that it's been too long since I've last worn them. Happily, they do work with today's suit.


----------



## bernoulli

What do you do when life gives you lemons (e.g. wearing a name badge in a boring conference?). You smoke a cigar with a good scotch in hand, because lemonades are dull.


----------



## upr_crust

Lovely suit, Bernoulli, though I have no affection for either Scotch or cigars - when life gives me lemons, I'll make limoncello.

Friday, sunny, and a somewhat warmer day today than the previous days - time to get another wearing out of a summer suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Corneliani
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Edgware


----------



## Fading Fast

Love that suit - great way to moderate a strong pattern by doing it all in tones of the same color - I wish it a happy winter rest and look forward to seeing it again next year.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Love that suit - great way to moderate a strong pattern by doing it all in tones of the same color - I wish it a happy winter rest and look forward to seeing it again next year.


Thank you, FF. The process of me figuring out what to wear is a process of trial and error - what I imagine to be the combo of the day often gets changed as I start playing with the interaction of suit and accessories. It's an intuitive process, to be sure.


----------



## Jeff84




----------



## upr_crust

For the first full day of autumn, the weather in NYC has decided to revert to summer mode, with temperatures rising to 31C/88F by the afternoon - a perfect time for me to get one more wearing out of a lightweight summer suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Drake's, London
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - no name brand, a gift from fellow poster Bernoulli
Shoes - Edward Green, via Brooks Brothers


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> For the first full day of autumn, the weather in NYC has decided to revert to summer mode, with temperatures rising to 31C/88F by the afternoon - a perfect time for me to get one more wearing out of a lightweight summer suit.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Drake's, London
> Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - no name brand, a gift from fellow poster Bernoulli
> Shoes - Edward Green, via Brooks Brothers
> 
> View attachment 35126
> View attachment 35127
> View attachment 35128
> View attachment 35129
> View attachment 35130


Where do you buy most of your socks? I love the pattern.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jeff84 said:


> Where do you buy most of your socks? I love the pattern.


Funny, I've asked about that exact sock before - like you, love the pattern - and the answer (from faulty memory) is either Century 21 or similar discount outlet.

Upr does have a lot of really neat socks, but, as implied, whenever I've inquired, discount outlet tends to be the answer. I think he uses his professional eye to separate the wheat from the chaff in those outlet bins.


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> Where do you buy most of your socks? I love the pattern.





Fading Fast said:


> Funny, I've asked about that exact sock before - like you, love the pattern - and the answer (from faulty memory) is either Century 21 or similar discount outlet.
> 
> Upr does have a lot of really neat socks, but, as implied, whenever I've inquired, discount outlet tends to be the answer. I think he uses his professional eye to separate the wheat from the chafe in those outlet bins.


Fading Fast's memory is spot on, at least in terms of today's socks - they came from Century 21, a local discounter with a large store in lower Manhattan - as do many of my socks, those that were not obtained on sale elsewhere. My origins as a New England Yankee come through when it comes to shopping - thrift is a motivating factor.


----------



## mlenecare

I usually stop by Century 21 every time I go back to New York. I'm not buying suits there (though I did get a nice Canali suit that I still wear about 10 years ago) but there are always some nice smaller items that I will pick up like socks or gloves sometimes a nice cashmere sweater etc. My wife and I also used to go to Loehmann's every once and while when it was still open.(more for my wife than for me)

The discount clothing stores in most parts of the country just don't compare favorably to those in NYC.


----------



## Winhes2

wool jacket with brown field with navy, grey, black, wine, orange stripes.
raw ecru/grey broadcloth shirt
navy tie
black trousers


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Fading Fast's memory is spot on, at least in terms of today's socks - they came from Century 21, a local discounter with a large store in lower Manhattan - as do many of my socks, those that were not obtained on sale elsewhere. My origins as a New England Yankee come through when it comes to shopping - thrift is a motivating factor.


Usually your socks stand out to me more than your braces.


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> Usually your socks stand out to me more than your braces.


Granted that I wear socks more often than I wear braces, but some of my braces are rather more vivid than most of my socks - an interesting perspective. Thank you for the interest, in any case.


----------



## upr_crust

Probably pushing the fall attire a bit prematurely, as it's to be about 24C/76F by this afternoon, but at least calendrically, it's autumn. Casual for drawing class this evening . . .

Jacket - Joseph A Bank
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Levi's
Boots & cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ 
*calendrically*​​ Adverb
(not comparable)​
By means of, or in terms of, a calendar.​

And I thought you made it up.

Oh, love the boots - they go really well with the dark jeans.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Fading Fast's memory is spot on, at least in terms of today's socks - they came from Century 21, a local discounter with a large store in lower Manhattan - as do many of my socks, those that were not obtained on sale elsewhere. My origins as a New England Yankee come through when it comes to shopping - thrift is a motivating factor.


Crusty, How many socks do you go through in one week?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Crusty, How many socks do you go through in one week?


*Editor's note:*
Any number less than seven is unacceptable and will be met by a follow up call from our health & hygiene department.


----------



## Winhes2

Blue Gun Check ? jacket
Blue button down broadcloth shirt
Navy trousers
Brown tie


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧
> *calendrically*​​ Adverb
> (not comparable)​
> 
> By means of, or in terms of, a calendar.​
> 
> And I thought you made it up.
> 
> Oh, love the boots - they go really well with the dark jeans.


Thank you, FF.



Howard said:


> Crusty, How many socks do you go through in one week?





Fading Fast said:


> *Editor's note:*
> Any number less than seven is unacceptable and will be met by a follow up call from our health & hygiene department.


Howard, FF is quite correct - seven is the lucky number of socks per week.

Another lovely early autumn day in NYC, and I am daring to wear two striped items at once - how well or ill this combo works I leave to your judgment.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - Harvie & Hudson, London
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## eagle2250

Upr_crust, you do it so very well that you are indeed a captain of industry, in many of our eyes. Your shoes are stunning, but they just can't replace the image of the boots you wore yesterday, as they were indeed, magnificent! I fear the image of those beautiful beasts will remain in my mind, until I get a pair to call my very own! Jeez Louise, this shoe thing just might be becoming a curse? :crazy:


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> *Editor's note:*
> Any number less than seven is unacceptable and will be met by a follow up call from our health & hygiene department.


Since I work 4-5 days and I'm off 2 days I go through 7.


----------



## Winhes2

Navy suit with bellied lapels
Pale blue shirt
Orange and ?black? tie


----------



## upr_crust

Another fine day in NYC, though there may be a shower or two mid-afternoon - an umbrella will be a vital accessory.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - London York
Cufflinks - Longmire, London
Braces - New & Lingwood, London
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (made by Magnanni)


----------



## Winhes2

Light blue shirt
Green, lightly textured, sweater
Steel blue field patterned pants with darker blue lines. I've been unable to get the camera to show the true blue color of these pants.


----------



## upr_crust

The end of a long week at work, and the weather in NYC is cooperating in terms of sunshine and pleasant temperatures. To break the cycle of grey suits so far this week, something in blue . . .

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Stefano Branchini


----------



## Winhes2

upr_crust said:


> View attachment 35293
> View attachment 35296


This is exceptionally beautiful even from your customary excellence.


----------



## Winhes2

Pale blue shirt
Navy blue smooth textured cardigan
Grey flannel trousers










My week's experiment is done.

A navy blue suit on which I enjoy the bellied lapels with an orange tie I've owned for many years but never worn.

A blue gun check jacket, blue shirt, blue slacks and brown tie as a version of the popular mid-blue suit with brown shoes. I don't think I'll repeat that.

My wife, seeing me both days in braces and tie, said, "You look old." Notwithstanding that I am, I immediately became comfortable with experimenting with business casual : )

After an interesting discussion in another thread about what to wear with patterned dress trousers, I stayed in my comfort zone and combined them with solid shirt and solid relatively low textured v-neck.

Finally, today's navy and blue traditional combination, again sans tie and braces. Thank you dear.

And something casual while going out for Chinese food tonight:

McAllan rust jacket with corduroy lapel
Men's Koto Red Hanto Eyelash Pattern Sweater of rust, navy, orange, gold, black and grey
Grey shirt










So, those are my contributions to the thread. I think it would be fascinating to have a variety individuals choose a week and post several times throughout the week so we can see what members are actually wearing in practice. We won't be as well dressed as the regular contributors to this thread, but I think the variety of of what would appear would be both interesting and idea provoking for everyone. Regular contributors please keep them coming. This thread, by posting examples of how members are putting things together, is very helpful.

Gentlemen?


----------



## upr_crust

After two days this week of out-of-town guest, then a day of unseasonable heat and humidity, followed by a day of raw, cold wetness, today is the first day this week in which I've donned a suit. Happy Friday.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood (Deakin & Francis)
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Santoni
Hat - Laird, London

(Thank you to all those who wrote to me privately, inquiring after my health and well-being - as you can see, I'm just fine.)


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Way to return with a splash. Love that suit. And the suede shoes and bowtie are wonderful with it.

Curious, is the bowtie black or blue?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Way to return with a splash. Love that suit. And the suede shoes and bowtie are wonderful with it.
> 
> Curious, is the bowtie black or blue?


Thank you, FF. Bow tie and shoes are both a deep shade of navy blue.


----------



## Jeff84

Enjoying this fall Michigan weather while I can.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jeff84 said:


> View attachment 35531
> Enjoying this fall Michigan weather while I can.


Clearly you are Michigan tough if your (very nice looking) fall outfit includes a short sleeve polo and no socks.

Weakling Fading Fast had on Jeans, wool socks, an OCBD and sweater to face the early fall here in NYC.


----------



## Jeff84

Fading Fast said:


> Clearly you are Michigan tough if your (very nice looking) fall outfit includes a short sleeve polo and no socks.
> 
> Weakling Fading Fast had on Jeans, wool socks, an OCBD and sweater to face the early fall here in NYC.


Fading Fast,

It appears that my no-show socks did what they are advertised to do. We had a brisk 69° day yesterday.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jeff84 said:


> Fading Fast,
> 
> It appears that my no-show socks did what they are advertised to do. We had a brisk 69° day yesterday.


69 makes sense for that outfit. When you said fall, I was thinking 40s and 50s.

And, yes, the no-show socks fulfilled their mission.


----------



## iam.mike

Winhes2 said:


> I think it would be fascinating to have a variety individuals choose a week and post several times throughout the week so we can see what members are actually wearing in practice.
> 
> We won't be as well dressed as the regular contributors to this thread, but I think the variety of of what would appear would be both interesting and idea provoking for everyone.
> 
> Regular contributors please keep them coming. This thread, by posting examples of how members are putting things together, is very helpful.
> 
> Gentlemen?


@Winhes2 - Thanks for that suggestion! Maybe we can find a way to automatically feature photos from this and our other WAYWT thread throughout the forum, in a rotating manner, and get people across engaged in possibly sharing their outfit. Good stuff, and thanks for your contributions!


----------



## bernoulli

This is the first tie I ever bought. I rarely use it but chose to do it today to break the formality of the vest and shirt. Since I bought it 9 years ago, I can't complain. I still use it, unlike many purchases that I have regretted (but took as learning opportunities).


----------



## upr_crust

A generally crappy week, weather-wise in NYC. Tonight is drawing class, and allegedly it will remain overcast, but dry today - we shall see. In the interim, an amalgam of semi, would-be, casual attire . . .

Jacket - Ede & Ravencroft
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - no brand name, a gift from fellow poster Bernoulli
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Levi's
Boots - Magnanni
Cap - Brooks Brothers


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> A generally crappy week, weather-wise in NYC. Tonight is drawing class, and allegedly it will remain overcast, but dry today - we shall see. In the interim, an amalgam of semi, would-be, casual attire . . .
> 
> Jacket - Ede & Ravencroft
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - no brand name, a gift from fellow poster Bernoulli
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Levi's
> Boots - Magnanni
> Cap - Brooks Brothers
> 
> View attachment 35564
> View attachment 35565
> View attachment 35566
> View attachment 35567
> View attachment 35568
> View attachment 35569


Magnanni boots are awesome.


----------



## upr_crust

Finally, the threat (or actuality) of rain has relented in the NYC metro area, and suits can now be worn without fear of incurring undue debt at one's dry cleaner.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Corneliani
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Hat - Fortnum & Mason


----------



## Howard

looking quite snazzy Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

The end of the week, and one day shy of my birthday (an impossibly high number). As it happens, I have less of a "birthday", and more of a "birth season", since it always seems that I am doing any number of celebratory things around this time of year.

This evening, my husband is taking me to dinner - an occasion on which to dress up well. I leave it to your judgment if mission has been accomplished.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - London York
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC - a custom job, mounted pieces of British Columbian jade, a souvenir of Vancouver.
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Upr_crust, 11 October2019; 
Absolute sartorial perfection...nuff said!


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, happy one day before your birthday.

As to your mission for tonight - you have dressed up very well. 

Love the suit; love the outfit; you have a classic, but contemporary look working - impressive. 

Have fun tonight and throughout the birthday season.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, love the look and enjoy your birthday dinner.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Upr_crust, 11 October2019;
> Absolute sartorial perfection...nuff said!





Fading Fast said:


> Upr, happy one day before your birthday.
> 
> As to your mission for tonight - you have dressed up very well.
> 
> Love the suit; love the outfit; you have a classic, but contemporary look working - impressive.
> 
> Have fun tonight and throughout the birthday season.





Howard said:


> Crusty, love the look and enjoy your birthday dinner.


Thank you, gentlemen, for the good wishes on the anniversary of my aging . FF, I will be dining in your general neck of the woods this evening - the Simone, at 82st between Lex and Third. A small place, owner operated (the wife runs the front of the house, the husband is the chef), very civilized.


----------



## Jeff84




----------



## Jeff84

Jeff84 said:


> View attachment 35704


It felt good to wear dress pants for the first time in months. Although I need to get them lengthened a tad.


----------



## upr_crust

In the wake of a busy three-day weekend, and with drawing class this evening, a suit was not in the cards for today, so I opted for a last hurrah for a summer-weight sports jacket, a bow tie (guaranteed not to flop onto my drawing pad at an inopportune moment) and cotton khakis. Enough clothing to get me through the day, at least . . .

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Alden
Cap - Stetson


----------



## Jeff84

I wish I could wear linen today. Finally cooling down some in Michigan. I left work early to get my linen suit and dress shirts squared away.


----------



## upr_crust

After yesterday's monsoon in NYC, the temperatures have dropped, and it is predicted to be quite windy this afternoon, prompting the first appearance this season of a top coat, in addition to headgear. Underneath, a last hurrah for my latest summer weight suit, just back from the tailor's in an attempt to un-taper the legs as much as possible (my enormous calves notwithstanding).

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hackett
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - no name brand, gift from fellow poster Bernoulli
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Topcoat - Charles Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## upr_crust

The end of the week, and proper fall temperatures and some level of sunshine return to the metro NYC area, allowing for all the accouterments of the fall/winter season - overcoat, hat, and scarf. For today, I decided to double down on the use of paisley - both tie and pocket square are so patterned.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Boots - Paul Smith
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## eagle2250

Upr_crust, your rig, as always, sets our sartorial bar for the day and those Chelsea Boots are more than just impressive, but the garment that really catches my eye, and seems to have laid hostage to my befuddled mind at the moment is the overcoat, the scarf and the gloves. With today's high temp for these parts predicted to be 84+ degrees, I can only dream of wearing such luxuries! Have a great day, my friend.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Upr_crust, your rig, as always, sets our sartorial bar for the day and those Chelsea Boots are more than just impressive, but the garment that really catches my eye, and seems to have laid hostage to my befuddled mind at the moment is the overcoat, the scarf and the gloves. With today's high temp for these parts predicted to be 84+ degrees, I can only dream of wearing such luxuries! Have a great day, my friend.


Luxuries though they appear to be, all three of today's items were bought on sale. The coat I've had for well over a decade, and I snatched it for $75 on clearance from a now-defunct NYC discounter. The scarf was a sale item from the winter sale last winter at Paul Stuart's, and the gloves came from that famous (notorious?) discounter of lower Manhattan, Century 21, for a very fair price.

Our temperatures here are in the low 50's F, with enough wind chill to make it feel like the upper 40's - not the mid-80's.


----------



## upr_crust

I am, for my sins (and a sizable check) this evening attending the Frick Autumn Dinner, an annual fund raiser for the museum. With temperatures around 18C/64F, I am pushing the limit when it comes to the wearing of a velvet jacket (if I melt, I melt), but I've owned the garment for about a year now - it needs its maiden voyage. (Ditto for the trousers, socks, and shoes.)

I hope to have some candid shots from the party itself, which I shall post "apres le spectacle", but at least my attempts at sartorial splendor should be viewed first.

Jacket & trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
Socks - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> I am, for my sins (and a sizable check) this evening attending the Frick Autumn Dinner, an annual fund raiser for the museum. With temperatures around 18C/64F, I am pushing the limit when it comes to the wearing of a velvet jacket (if I melt, I melt), but I've owned the garment for about a year now - it needs its maiden voyage. (Ditto for the trousers, socks, and shoes.)
> 
> I hope to have some candid shots from the party itself, which I shall post "apres le spectacle", but at least my attempts at sartorial splendor should be viewed first.
> 
> Jacket & trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
> Socks - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 35943
> View attachment 35944
> View attachment 35945
> View attachment 35946
> View attachment 35947


Outstanding!


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> I am, for my sins (and a sizable check) this evening attending the Frick Autumn Dinner, an annual fund raiser for the museum. With temperatures around 18C/64F, I am pushing the limit when it comes to the wearing of a velvet jacket (if I melt, I melt), but I've owned the garment for about a year now - it needs its maiden voyage. (Ditto for the trousers, socks, and shoes.)
> 
> I hope to have some candid shots from the party itself, which I shall post "apres le spectacle", but at least my attempts at sartorial splendor should be viewed first.
> 
> Jacket & trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
> Socks - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 35943
> View attachment 35944
> View attachment 35945
> View attachment 35946
> View attachment 35947


You are looking decidedly spiffy today...one might say almost festive, were you to replace those trousers with a forest green pair! Here's hoping that you have a great time at tonight's dinner.

Your post today takes me back...years ago, living in NW Indiana and working out of the Federal Building in downtown Chicago I used to contribute regularly to the Museum funding appeals, garnering invitations to 'appreciation galas' that provided me with added opportunities to wear my Tux . But alas, toward the end of my stay in those parts the dress standard at such events had become suits and ties, with many wearing business casual rigs! Change is constant, but not always desirable!


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I am, for my sins (and a sizable check) this evening attending the Frick Autumn Dinner, an annual fund raiser for the museum. With temperatures around 18C/64F, I am pushing the limit when it comes to the wearing of a velvet jacket (if I melt, I melt), but I've owned the garment for about a year now - it needs its maiden voyage. (Ditto for the trousers, socks, and shoes.)
> 
> I hope to have some candid shots from the party itself, which I shall post "apres le spectacle", but at least my attempts at sartorial splendor should be viewed first.
> 
> Jacket & trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
> Socks - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 35943
> View attachment 35944
> View attachment 35945
> View attachment 35946
> View attachment 35947


Wow, very stylish Crusty.


----------



## Cantaloop

upr_crust said:


> I am, for my sins (and a sizable check) this evening attending the Frick Autumn Dinner, an annual fund raiser for the museum. With temperatures around 18C/64F, I am pushing the limit when it comes to the wearing of a velvet jacket (if I melt, I melt), but I've owned the garment for about a year now - it needs its maiden voyage. (Ditto for the trousers, socks, and shoes.)
> 
> I hope to have some candid shots from the party itself, which I shall post "apres le spectacle", but at least my attempts at sartorial splendor should be viewed first.
> 
> Jacket & trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
> Socks - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 35943
> View attachment 35944
> View attachment 35945
> View attachment 35946
> View attachment 35947


This is crazy fresh! Love the attention to detail!


----------



## upr_crust

After a day of recovery in the wake of Monday evening's exertions, and with mild sunny weather promised, I've taken this as a sign that I should make an effort to dress up a bit.

As it is, I will be "off the grid" starting Friday, as I will be vacationing in Italy (Milan, Venice, Verona) for two weeks, so, for today and tomorrow, I will attempt some level of sartorial splendor before disappearing temporarily.

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood, London
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Longmire, London
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - vintage and unbranded
Boots - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## upr_crust

Some random candid shots from the Frick Autumn Dinner, for your enjoyment.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thank you, upr_crust, for sharing those lifestyle photos with us. It appears that a good time was being enjoyed by all.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, wonderful pics from the Frick - thank you. Today, you're looking very classic "banker -" well done. 

Have a great trip - looking forward to some lifestyle shots if you can and, of course, seeing the new swag when you get back.


----------



## Howard

Very nice Crusty, glad you had a good time.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is perfect for a flannel suit and a hat - sunny, cool, low humidity. Today combination of suit and tie was worn by me on a very pleasant day spent in Madrid - Museo de Artes Decorativas, followed by lunch at the Madrid Ritz (just before it closed for major renovations), followed by the Museo Nacional Archeologico - a prelude to my upcoming vacation in Italy.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie, cufflinks, and braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Hat - Laird, the Strand, London


----------



## Jeff84

Celebrating the retirement of a Marine I severed with, out at Marine Corps Air Station Cherry Point, NC. We deployed to Iraq 3 times in the four and a half years we served together. I didn't realize until today that my suit sleeves were a touch short for my French cuff shirt.



































Oh


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84, in my absence over the next two weeks, you are officially charged with providing content . 

You look quite correct in your attire for a military retirement ceremony. In the language of your former profession - "carry on".


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Jeff84, in my absence over the next two weeks, you are officially charged with providing content .
> 
> You look quite correct in your attire for a military retirement ceremony. In the language of your former profession - "carry on".


Bruce,

those are some mighty big shoes to fill. When I'm not wearing my "autoworker" work attire, I will see what I can do. I almost felt overdressed as far as guests were concerned. I've known my friend since 2004, and a suit and tie felt most appropriate. This is also considering that Marines participating in the ceremony wore their dress whites, so formality was key. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Jeff84

Part of my rig from earlier, now something casual to do what Marines do best, drink... responsibly.


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> Celebrating the retirement of a Marine I severed with, out at Marine Corps Air Station Cherry Point, NC. We deployed to Iraq 3 times in the four and a half years we served together. I didn't realize until today that my suit sleeves were a touch short for my French cuff shirt.
> View attachment 36036
> View attachment 36037
> View attachment 36038
> View attachment 36039
> View attachment 36040
> Oh


You are both looking pretty darned spiffy. Here's hoping your friend enjoys a long, prosperous and very happy retirement. Thanks to both of you for your service!


----------



## Jeff84

eagle2250 said:


> You are both looking pretty darned spiffy. Here's hoping your friend enjoys a long, prosperous and very happy retirement. Thanks to both of you for your service!


Thank you Chuck. It feels so good to be back around Marines again.


----------



## Cyril

Just leaving the office, wearing dark burgundy Cheaney Brogues, Olive/Heather colored Harris Tweed jacket, Zanella pants - and watch from Skagen.


----------



## never behind

Wearing some new items today - flannels from O'Connell's and a Shetland from Bahle's. I struggled to figure out pairings with such a light grey trouser. I'd appreciate any feedback.


----------



## clothingconnoisseur

Well done!


----------



## RogerP

Wow - I love the color of those cords, Crusty!


----------



## RogerP

Yesterday's outfit. I don't love the short commuter coat from an aesthetic standpoint, but functionally, it serves well in its intended role.


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP, from your head to your perfectly clad feet you strike the image of a very well dressed and successful man about town! At thank you for the added bonus of the lifestyle aspects of your photo showing the effects of autumn temps on your trees. I do miss the colors of Fall.


----------



## Fading Fast

@RogerP I can only echo Eagle - really nice outfit in a wonderful fall setting / you look great.

I agree with your comments on the coat - longer would look better, but clothes serve a function beyond appearance.


----------



## RogerP

Thank you very kindly, gentlemen. :beer:


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Yesterday's outfit. I don't love the short commuter coat from an aesthetic standpoint, but functionally, it serves well in its intended role.


very well dressed Rog.


----------



## Fading Fast

Yesterday, I showed my girlfriend the above pic of @RogerP as I frequently tell her how well he dresses and occasionally show her some of his outfits.

Me: You remember this guy - I've showed you pics before - he dresses really well
Her: Nice clothes
Me: He's got a great sense of style
Her: Nice looking man too
Me: Yup, good looking guy
Her: Is this the guy who you told me argued a case before the Supreme Court of Canada
Me: That's him - impressive
Her: Must be smart as hell [note, smarts is a huge positive trigger for my girlfriend]
Me: Uh-hu
Her: Single? Married?
Me: We're done here, I'll take my computer back
Her: I'm just saying, he's a catch
Me: Okay, let's move on - he's married and has children
Her: Lucky woman
Me: Weren't you in the middle of something?
Her: Is it a happy marriage?
Me: (now reaching over and hitting the back-page button) - Alright, that's enough
Her: Just curious
Me: (slowly folding the screen down while dejectedly shaking my head) sigh


----------



## RogerP

^^^^ Damn near spilled my coffee ! Well, I am sincerely grateful for the compliments from you both.

P.S. - 5 cases before the Supreme Court of Canada. :beer:


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> ^^^^ Damn near spilled my coffee ! Well, I am sincerely grateful for the compliments from you both.
> 
> P.S. - 5 cases before the Supreme Court of Canada. :beer:


5 cases - that is awesome - congratulations. She (I just told her) and I are sincerely impressed.

If a tall brunette shows up on your doorstep soon, just DM me and I'll come and take her home.


----------



## Jeff84




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> 5 cases - that is awesome - congratulations. She (I just told her) and I are sincerely impressed.
> 
> If a tall brunette shows up on your doorstep soon, just DM me and I'll come and take her home.


I want one to be at my doorstep, How soon can she get here?


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> View attachment 36249
> View attachment 36250


Nice work with the layering and thanks for that second shot. In the top photo, on my monitor, your jacket appears to be of a solid charcoal hue, while the second photo shows the true nature of the fabric pattern. Very nice!


----------



## Jeff84

eagle2250 said:


> Nice work with the layering and thanks for that second shot. In the top photo, on my monitor, your jacket appears to be of a solid charcoal hue, while the second photo shows the true nature of the fabric pattern. Very nice!


Thanks Chuck. I bought that blue sweater vest solely for this sport coat, as well as my new navy one.


----------



## ran23

I wore a Navy Uniqlo Polo to the Doctor's Office, easy for BP test. Nurse went crazy over my Herring Suede chukka's.


----------



## RogerP

Crappy commuter pic. Sometimes I just gotta Paisley.


----------



## upr_crust

I'm back - jet lagged, bleary-eyed, and several pounds heavier, but back in NYC after two weeks in Italy. Here is one of the photos taken after lunch at the bar of the Four Seasons, at the Museo Poldi-Pezzoli in Milan, - a palazzo with an extravagant 19th century neo-Baroque fountain at the entrance staircase.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Upr, welcome back - you've been missed as always.

Quite the impressive architecture surrounding you.

Wonderful pic - that bag you're holding looks about the right size for a just-purchased tie?


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I'm back - jet lagged, bleary-eyed, and several pounds heavier, but back in NYC after two weeks in Italy. Here is one of the photos taken after lunch at the bar of the Four Seasons, at the Museo Poldi-Pezzoli in Milan, - a palazzo with an extravagant 19th century neo-Baroque fountain at the entrance staircase.
> 
> View attachment 36392


Welcome Back Crusty, you've been missed, Very nice photo.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Upr, welcome back - you've been missed as always.
> 
> Quite the impressive architecture surrounding you.
> 
> Wonderful pic - that bag you're holding looks about the right size for a just-purchased tie?


Sorry - that bag held only two shoelaces - a gift from a very eager salesperson at a small shoe shop in the Via della Spiga called Rivolta - and no, no shoes were purchased, there or elsewhere, strange as that might appear.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Sorry - that bag held only two shoelaces - a gift from a very eager salesperson at a small shoe shop in the Via della Spiga called Rivolta - and no, no shoes were purchased, there or elsewhere, strange as that might appear.


Any swag*?

*Understand that I live vicariously through your vacations, restaurant and museum outings and wardrobe purchases.


----------



## Jeff84

Welcome back Bruce. I hope you enjoyed your vacation


----------



## Jeff84

Going out for Veteran's Day.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Any swag*?
> *Understand that I live vicariously through your vacations, restaurant and museum outings and wardrobe purchases.


Very little - a pair of Murano glass cufflinks, a coda to the purchase of a Murano vase, which was the large expense of the trip. That is being shipped, along with a custom order made by my husband - we should receive both items by early 2020.



Jeff84 said:


> Welcome back Bruce. I hope you enjoyed your vacation


I did so thoroughly, and will be spicing up my postings with shots from the trip - we are wading through the thousands (literally) of photos taken, condensing it into something intelligible.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Very little - a pair of Murano glass cufflinks, a coda to the purchase of a Murano vase, which was the large expense of the trip. That is being shipped, along with a custom order made by my husband - we should receive both items by early 2020.
> 
> I did so thoroughly, and will be spicing up my postings with shots from the trip - we are wading through the thousands (literally) of photos taken, condensing it into something intelligible.


I can't wait to see what you post on here.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Very little - a pair of Murano glass cufflinks, a coda to the purchase of a Murano vase, which was the large expense of the trip. That is being shipped, along with a custom order made by my husband - we should receive both items by early 2020.
> 
> I did so thoroughly, and will be spicing up my postings with shots from the trip - we are wading through the thousands (literally) of photos taken, condensing it into something intelligible.


I haven't been, but did you tour the Murano factory - at least I think that's the one that several friends have toured (and spent a lot of money at) when in Italy?


----------



## upr_crust

We toured the glass-making factory attached to the New Murano Gallery, which, if the sales personnel are to be believed, represents most of the leading glass makers in Murano - some 25 families of glass blowers work on the cluster of islands that make up Murano. Watching glass being blown is quite something - one appreciates the art and the science of making glass in this way. Of course, we were provided a water taxi both to and from the island (there were six of us from our hotel who went the morning that we did), and were given water, coffee or prosecco while in the showroom. I am sure that all of this is factored into the price. I had never taken a water taxi before, which can navigate the narrower canals that the vaporetti (the Venetian version of city buses) cannot, due to size, which was very cool, to be honest.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Very little - a pair of Murano glass cufflinks, a coda to the purchase of a Murano vase, which was the large expense of the trip. That is being shipped, along with a custom order made by my husband - we should receive both items by early 2020.
> 
> I did so thoroughly, and will be spicing up my postings with shots from the trip - we are wading through the thousands (literally) of photos taken, condensing it into something intelligible.


I think we all live vicariously thru Crusty. 😀


----------



## Jeff84

I picked up my navy sport coat finally today, and was able to get a new overcoat for 65% off at Brooks Brothers. Should I have the sleeves shortened?


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> View attachment 36453
> View attachment 36454
> 
> I picked up my navy sport coat finally today, and was able to get a new overcoat for 65% off at Brooks Brothers. Should I have the sleeves shortened?


On the overcoat, yes, but not much more than an inch or so, from what I'm seeing in the photos. Overcoat sleeve lengths should be longer than suit jacket sleeves.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> On the overcoat, yes, but not much more than an inch or so, from what I'm seeing in the photos. Overcoat sleeve lengths should be longer than suit jacket sleeves.


Okay. I wasn't sure how much of the overcoat to have done on the sleeves. Thanks.


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> View attachment 36453
> View attachment 36454
> 
> I picked up my navy sport coat finally today, and was able to get a new overcoat for 65% off at Brooks Brothers. Should I have the sleeves shortened?


Your navy sport coat looks absolutely perfect....you wear it well. The sleeves on your overcoat should come to the base of your thumbs, just a bit below your wrists. However, it is an overcoat and a bit of additional sleeve length can actual provided some degree of additional protection from the cold. If you are a perfectionist, get the sleeves shortened. If you are a pragmatist, wear the coat as is. As for me, these days, I'm inclined towards pragmatism! Having spent almost nine years living in Michigan (Wurtsmith AFB and Selfridge ANG Bases), I would leave the sleeves as they are.


----------



## Jeff84

eagle2250 said:


> Your navy sport coat looks absolutely perfect....you wear it well. The sleeves on your overcoat should come to the base of your thumbs, just a bit below your wrists. However, it is an overcoat and a bit of additional sleeve length can actual provided some degree of additional protection from the cold. If you are a perfectionist, get the sleeves shortened. If you are a pragmatist, wear the coat as is. As for me, these days, I'm inclined towards pragmatism! Having spent almost nine years living in Michigan (Wurtsmith AFB and Selfridge ANG Bases), I would leave the sleeves as they are.


I'm going to wear the overcoat for a while, break it in and see if I like the sleeves as they are or shorten it. That is pretty cool that you spent time at Selfridge, that is where I spent the last year and a half of my Marine Corps career at. Good times.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> We toured the glass-making factory attached to the New Murano Gallery, which, if the sales personnel are to be believed, represents most of the leading glass makers in Murano - some 25 families of glass blowers work on the cluster of islands that make up Murano. Watching glass being blown is quite something - one appreciates the art and the science of making glass in this way. Of course, we were provided a water taxi both to and from the island (there were six of us from our hotel who went the morning that we did), and were given water, coffee or prosecco while in the showroom. I am sure that all of this is factored into the price. I had never taken a water taxi before, which can navigate the narrower canals that the vaporetti (the Venetian version of city buses) cannot, due to size, which was very cool, to be honest.


That's the exact experience several friends have reported having. They say you know it's a business model, but they make you feel so good that you still want to buy something (and that something ain't cheap).


----------



## upr_crust

Back to work (yesterday, actually) after two weeks away in northern Italy - slightly fatter, slightly poorer, much more relaxed. It is cold in NYC today - bitterly so - and I've taken English flannel as the best line of defense.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Venetian glass, but not from this recent trip
Pocket square - vintage and no name brand
Boots - Magnanni, via Saks Fifth Avenue
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Back to work (yesterday, actually) after two weeks away in northern Italy - slightly fatter, slightly poorer, much more relaxed. It is cold in NYC today - bitterly so - and I've taken English flannel as the best line of defense.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Venetian glass, but not from this recent trip
> Pocket square - vintage and no name brand
> Boots - Magnanni, via Saks Fifth Avenue
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Harvie & Hudson
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 36488
> View attachment 36489
> View attachment 36490
> View attachment 36491
> View attachment 36492
> View attachment 36493


That scarf, I like it a lot.


----------



## upr_crust

Slightly warmer temperatures in NYC today, somewhat less insulation than yesterday . . .

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - a gift bought in Hong Kong
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Laird, the Strand, London


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Slightly warmer temperatures in NYC today, somewhat less insulation than yesterday . . .
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
> Cufflinks - a gift bought in Hong Kong
> Vintage watch chain
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Laird, the Strand, London
> 
> View attachment 36532
> View attachment 36533
> View attachment 36534
> View attachment 36535
> View attachment 36536
> View attachment 36537


A sartorial mentor to so many of us...you set the bar and we strive to reach it. You are looking mighty fine, as always, my friend!


----------



## bernoulli

Lifestyle pic. Out with some other faculty members for off-campus meetings. I really like this suit.


----------



## upr_crust

For the end of the week, I have eschewed a suit, and have chosen to wear a jacket purchased last summer, on sale, but unworn (due to unnaturally warm weather, and the fact that it is cashmere) until my recent trip to Italy, where it proved to be quite useful - exactly the amount of insulation needed for autumn in Milan and Venice.

I've included two "lifestyle" photos from the trip - one, post dinner with a Facebook friend who happened to be in Milan at the same time as my husband and I were, and one from Venice, pre-flooding (tides were very high while we were there, but not to the point of flooding the Piazza San Marco).

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt and trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - vintage and no brand name
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Green scraf look gre


upr_crust said:


> For the end of the week, I have eschewed a suit, and have chosen to wear a jacket purchased last summer, on sale, but unworn (due to unnaturally warm weather, and the fact that it is cashmere) until my recent trip to Italy, where it proved to be quite useful - exactly the amount of insulation needed for autumn in Milan and Venice.
> 
> I've included two "lifestyle" photos from the trip - one, post dinner with a Facebook friend who happened to be in Milan at the same time as my husband and I were, and one from Venice, pre-flooding (tides were very high while we were there, but not to the point of flooding the Piazza San Marco).
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt and trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - vintage and no brand name
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Hat - Christys, via Fortnum
> 
> 
> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the end of the week, I have eschewed a suit, and have chosen to wear a jacket purchased last summer, on sale, but unworn (due to unnaturally warm weather, and the fact that it is cashmere) until my recent trip to Italy, where it proved to be quite useful - exactly the amount of insulation needed for autumn in Milan and Venice.
> 
> I've included two "lifestyle" photos from the trip - one, post dinner with a Facebook friend who happened to be in Milan at the same time as my husband and I were, and one from Venice, pre-flooding (tides were very high while we were there, but not to the point of flooding the Piazza San Marco).
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt and trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - vintage and no brand name
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason
> 
> View attachment 36590
> View attachment 36591
> View attachment 36592
> View attachment 36593
> View attachment 36594
> View attachment 36595
> View attachment 36596
> View attachment 36597
> 
> 
> 
> Green Scarf looks great with overcoat
Click to expand...


----------



## upr_crust

I am under-dressed and undocumented today, but wanted to share with you a couple of "lifestyle" photos from 17 days ago - post birthday dinner for my husband. There is no accessory like a view from the Accademia Bridge, especially when Venice isn't flooded (we left before the worst "acqua alta" in 50 years hit the city).

For the record, my suit is from Ede & Ravenscroft, and my husband's from Gieves & Hawkes, scarves from Crombie, and Paul Stuart, respectively.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> I am under-dressed and undocumented today, but wanted to share with you a couple of "lifestyle" photos from 17 days ago - post birthday dinner for my husband. There is no accessory like a view from the Accademia Bridge, especially when Venice isn't flooded (we left before the worst "acqua alta" in 50 years hit the city).
> 
> For the record, my suit is from Ede & Ravenscroft, and my husband's from Gieves & Hawkes, scarves from Crombie, and Paul Stuart, respectively.
> 
> View attachment 36712
> View attachment 36713


Your lifestyle pics are incredible and your generosity in sharing them is much appreciated. It does appear the two of you are enjoying your holiday. Just couious, but what camera or specific photographic gear is used in taking these pictures. Are you able to get such pictures from a cell phone camera? :icon_scratch: If so, I am even more impressed!


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Your lifestyle pics are incredible and your generosity in sharing them is much appreciated. It does appear the two of you are enjoying your holiday. Just couious, but what camera or specific photographic gear is used in taking these pictures. Are you able to get such pictures from a cell phone camera? :icon_scratch: If so, I am even more impressed!


Unfortunately, we are both back at work, but thank you for your kind comments on our holiday. As for the photos posted, they were taken with a Google Pixel 3A phone, which provides excellent results in low-light situations. We have been reviewing all of the photos from the trip, and ones from the Pixel3A are, in some cases, better (for having captured more light) than those of our Canon Eos M6.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I am under-dressed and undocumented today, but wanted to share with you a couple of "lifestyle" photos from 17 days ago - post birthday dinner for my husband. There is no accessory like a view from the Accademia Bridge, especially when Venice isn't flooded (we left before the worst "acqua alta" in 50 years hit the city).
> 
> For the record, my suit is from Ede & Ravenscroft, and my husband's from Gieves & Hawkes, scarves from Crombie, and Paul Stuart, respectively.
> 
> View attachment 36712
> View attachment 36713


Those are some really nice scenic pictures.


----------



## upr_crust

This afternoon, I am taking one of my former contractor employees out for his departure/retirement lunch, and therefore wanted to look as if I could pay the check (we're going to the Palm Tribeca - convenient to my office). I normally take drawing class this evening, but thought better of it arriving dressed as I am, only to get charcoal dust on my suit.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Harvie & Hudson
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand

Lifestyle photos - one from the Museo dell' Opera, Palazzo Ducale, Venice, and the other from the Accademia, where I am in front of Veronese's "Feast in the House of Levi".


----------



## RogerP

It is the height of absurdity to follow Crusty's magazine-quality display of sartorial excellence with a crappy, blurry, selfie - but I shall mark it down to my absolute giddiness with my first venture into the vintage realm. I will strive to give you all a better look at this Burberrys trench coat at some point, but the first wearing today suggests that every other coat in my wardrobe is going to be feeling awfully lonely.


----------



## Shaver

RogerP said:


> It is the height of absurdity to follow Crusty's magazine-quality display of sartorial excellence with a crappy, blurry, selfie - but I shall mark it down to my absolute giddiness with my first venture into the vintage realm. I will strive to give you all a better look at this Burberrys trench coat at some point, but the first wearing today suggests that every other coat in my wardrobe is going to be feeling awfully lonely.


After this teasing glimpse I do trust that you will not delay a reveal of the full splendour for too long....


----------



## RogerP

Quick cell phone snap after picking my daughter up from ballet rehearsal.


----------



## Shaver

RogerP said:


> Quick cell phone snap after picking my daughter up from ballet rehearsal.


First rate, and I do prefer (as you know) the goatee-free version of Roj.

Now, so perplexed am I by the burnt-out mattress decor, which provides the backdrop, that I become distracted from the improper closure of the belt but, at any rate, this would be a minor quibble given the overall majesty of the ensemble.

I don't suppose that to top it all you managed to obtain the trench for a pittance? No matter if not but such a capture would increase the savour of an already remarkably piquant presentation.


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> Quick cell phone snap after picking my daughter up from ballet rehearsal.


The Trench Coat is clearly magnificent, but I must tell you, it is not the most impressive point of the picture above. RogerP, are you getting younger? The picture above seems to say you are! In any event, well done.


----------



## upr_crust

I am off to an early (7:00 PM curtain) theatrical performance this evening, and am taking advantage of the relatively mild and dry day with today's attire.

Included in this posting are two "lifestyle" photos from my recent visit to (pre-flood) Venice - one from the ballroom of the Ca' Rezzonico, the museum of 18th century Venice, a grand Baroque palazzo (me in half length), and the other from the "portego" (the large central hallway) of our hotel in Venice, a remodeled 15th century palazzo, with many later additions.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt, tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Cobham
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Crombie
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> The Trench Coat is clearly magnificent, but I must tell you, it is not the most impressive point of the picture above. RogerP, are you getting younger? The picture above seems to say you are! In any event, well done.


I noticed that too and thought - "oh come on, @RogerP can't actually be growing younger." Looks, career, family and the world's greatest boot collection - my fantasy life doesn't live up to his real one. And now he has the perfect classic trench coat. Kidding aside, he does look younger in that pic.

@upr_crust - love the vaykay pics, thank you for posting them. Great cap toes today - they are aging beautifully.


----------



## RogerP

Thank you, gentlemen.

Shaver - the bizarre background was a product of our search for any location bright enough for an outdoor photograph. A festive gazebo was the nearest option. And I will gladly acknowledge that a buckled closure for the belt is the proper choice. It is just one that I have never made peace with. The coat was purchased on eBay for US$300. The condition is as good as can be hoped for any pre-'99 garment. There is a little wear on the leather buckles, but the fabric is in near perfect condition.

eagle and FF - thanks - I will attribute my youthful appearance in the photo to the festive lighting. 

crusty - brilliant photo-documentary of your travels!


----------



## irish95

Roger, that coat brings back memories. I got out of law school and I had to have one, but upon seeing the price I found a copy at Marshall Fields. I absolutely loved the coat. One of my earliest purchases when I got my first job.


----------



## irish95

I spent quite a bit of time trying to track down a similar scarf. I found one very similar. Love the color Upr.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> @upr_crust - love the vaykay pics, thank you for posting them. Great cap toes today - they are aging beautifully.


You're welcome for the posting of the vaykay pics - there will be more to come. As for today's footwear, thanks for the compliments, but they're wing-tips, not cap toes.



RogerP said:


> crusty - brilliant photo-documentary of your travels!


As noted above, thanks. I ascribe the quality of the photos directly to my husband, both as the photographer (in most cases), but also as the techno-geek, who assiduously researches every new gadget he buys, to make sure that it performs better than the last gadget he bought.



irish95 said:


> I spent quite a bit of time trying to track down a similar scarf. I found one very similar. Love the color Upr.


Thanks, Irish. I bought that scarf in 2003, from Ralph Lauren's mansion, as a treat for myself, while attending to my first husband, as he was having his hip replaced at Lenox Hill Hospital.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> You're welcome for the posting of the vaykay pics - there will be more to come. As for today's footwear, thanks for the compliments, but they're wing-tips, not cap toes....


Head up my *ss moment, but they are beautiful shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

A slow start for me this morning, after a midweek foray to the theatre last evening, to see Pinter's "Betrayal", brilliantly performed by Tom Hiddleston and Charlie Cox. The sun has returned to NYC, hence the shades.

The "lifestyle" photos today are from Venice, a close-up, in a water taxi, on our way to Murano, to a glass-blowing demonstration, and the obligatory view from the Accademia Bridge, looking towards Santa Maria della Salute.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Corneliani
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

very nice pictures, How was the weather over there?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice pictures, How was the weather over there?


The weather was relatively cool, and a bit rainy, though, fortunately for us, we missed the flooding in Venice, though it rained a couple of the days when we were there.


----------



## upr_crust

It's Friday, and my husband and I are meeting friends for drinks after work, friends who appreciate the occasional sartorial flourish or stylistic eccentricity, so I've chosen today's attire with this in mind - ending the week with a bang.

Today's "lifestyle" photos are shots from Venice - one from the fondamente in front of Santa Maria Della Salute, looking across the Grand Canal towards San Marco, the other an interior shot of one of the rooms of the Palazzo Reale, re-decorated for Napoleon.

Suit & shirt - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat & scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## bernoulli

If one is supposed to work on a Sunday, might as well shoot for a fun outfit.


----------



## Jeff84

I'm off to see Sweeney Todd at the Detroit Opera House this afternoon.
Suit: Joseph Abboud
Braces, cuff links, tie, overcoat & socks:
Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy
Scarf and gloves: I forgot where they are from


----------



## bernoulli

New tie.


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> I'm off to see Sweeney Todd at the Detroit Opera House this afternoon.
> Suit: Joseph Abboud
> Braces, cuff links, tie, overcoat & socks:
> Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy
> Scarf and gloves: I forgot where they are from
> View attachment 36981
> View attachment 36982
> View attachment 36983
> View attachment 36986
> View attachment 36984


You are looking good and that is a unique, very memorable Lapel pin...one I haven't seen before. I will have to do a bit of research and see if those are made incorporating the crest(s) of the sister services with the US Flag. Hope you enjoyed the performance!


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, sunny, and seasonably cool here in NYC - just as good a day as any to don a suit. Included in today's outfit are cufflinks from Murano - part of the very meager swag acquired from this latest trip (save for the vase from Murano, due to be shipped to me sometime in early 2020).

For "lifestyle" photos, two from Verona - one with the Castel San Pietro in the background, the other posed against a piece of statuary in the Castelvecchio museum.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - New Murano Gallery
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## Jeff84

eagle2250 said:


> You are looking good and that is a unique, very memorable Lapel pin...one I haven't seen before. I will have to do a bit of research and see if those are made incorporating the crest(s) of the sister services with the US Flag. Hope you enjoyed the performance!


Thank you Chuck. I believe that they do make flag lapel pins for Air Force veterans. I did it enjoy the performance. I wasn't sure what to expect, and the ending caught me by surprise. I'm still quietly singing tunes to myself, so it was a fun afternoon.


----------



## eagleman

Upr-crust, in regard to your lifestyle pictures, what is the brand of windbreaker / jacket that you are wearing?


----------



## upr_crust

eagleman said:


> Upr-crust, in regard to your lifestyle pictures, what is the brand of windbreaker / jacket that you are wearing?


That's a really interesting question. The manufacturer's name is Charles River, I believe, but the jacket was made as an employee perk for an envelope manufacturer for which my late father worked - B & W Press of Georgetown, MA - some 15-20 years ago (a part-time job which my father took up after 40 years of teaching - and at which he spent another 19+ years). The jacket bears the company name and logo, and has my father's name embroidered onto the left sleeve, midway between the shoulder and the elbow. I've kept the jacket for obvious sentimental reasons, and also for its functionality - rain resistance with minimal insulation, useful for layering.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Monday, sunny, and seasonably cool here in NYC - just as good a day as any to don a suit. Included in today's outfit are cufflinks from Murano - part of the very meager swag acquired from this latest trip (save for the vase from Murano, due to be shipped to me sometime in early 2020).
> 
> For "lifestyle" photos, two from Verona - one with the Castel San Pietro in the background, the other posed against a piece of statuary in the Castelvecchio museum.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - New Murano Gallery
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> View attachment 37014
> View attachment 37015
> View attachment 37016
> View attachment 37017
> View attachment 37018
> View attachment 37019
> View attachment 37020
> View attachment 37021


Tie and scarf excellent choice!


----------



## bernoulli

It is time for Berlusconi's tie (a gift from the man to a friend to me)! The guy is an asshole but the seven-fold tie is quite cool. I really like this combo and repeat it from time to time.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Bernoulli, for keeping the thread active in my absence (I have been dealing with some minor form of cold/sinus infection of late, and have not been dressing up for the office for the last two days). 

I will note that, on my way home yesterday, I picked up my latest indulgence from Paul Stuart, a suit which in color and configuration (single breasted peak lapel) strongly resembles Bernoulli's offering for today, though I do not have a Berlusconi tie with which to accessorize it - my loss . When I will give this suit its maiden voyage remains to be seen - I am going to be traveling to London in two weeks, and may save the new suit for the trip. Eventually, however, photos of me in the suit will appear in this thread, I am quite sure.


----------



## RogerP

A somewhat disheveled look for yours truly, but very real-world. Flight, taxi and restaurant were behind me, and the same were yet ahead of me.

Attending the Change of Command Ceremony where my cousin was sworn in as the new Chief of Police in our nation's capital - the first person of colour to hold that post.



Major shout out to my Lof & Tung Utah / suede boots which were supremely comfortable over the course of a 14 hour day.


----------



## momsdoc

Heading out to Thanksgiving with the family.
We have much to give thanks for this year. I hope it's been a good year for all of you,and that 2020 see's everyone healthy and happy

Loden Tirol Austrian Hunting coat: Robert Stolz
Alpaca Cardigan Sweater: BB
Flannel Black Watch shirt: BB
Wide wale bottle green Cords: BB
HArris Tweed and Leather boots: Herring
Gloves: Coach


----------



## iam.mike

RogerP said:


> A somewhat disheveled look for yours truly


Wow, if you think you look disheveled here, I have to re-evaluate everything I wear


----------



## RogerP

mikel said:


> Wow, if you think you look disheveled here, I have re-evaluate everything I wear


Well it's a very exacting crowd here - tie slightly askew, shirt cuff not showing through the jacket sleeve - practically a walking catastrophe! 

Momsdoc - looking very country cool - love the tweedy boots! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family and to all my American friends on the forum.


----------



## Fading Fast

mikel said:


> Wow, if you think you look disheveled here, I have re-evaluate everything I wear


I caught that too.

But @RogerP and @upr_crust live on a different sartorial planet than I do, so I just take it all in stride. It's kinda like watching pro football players and then tossing the football around with your friends - the only thing in common is there's a football involved.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> I caught that too.
> 
> But @RogerP and @upr_crust live on a different sartorial planet than I do, so I just take it all in stride. It's kinda like watching pro football players and then tossing the football around with your friends - the only thing in common is there's a football involved.


I certainly am in agreement with your characterization of RogerP and upr_crust as sartorial mentors and appreciate the football analogy, but would add that a big part of the contributions this "dynamic duo" bring to the forum is their willingness to share personal details of living life to the absolute fullest measure. Both Roger and upr do exactly that and they so generously share such with us....extraordinary gentlemen, for sure!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> I certainly am in agreement with your characterization of RogerP and upr_crust as sartorial mentors and appreciate the football analogy, but would add that a big part of the contributions this "dynamic duo" bring to the forum is their willingness to share personal details of living life to the absolute fullest measure. Both Roger and upr do exactly that and they so generously share such with us....extraordinary gentlemen, for sure!


Absolutely great point ⇧ and I'd add that their joy for clothes and adventures and their love of family and life is infectious. They are nice guys with incredible enthusiasm, which makes following their posts that much more enjoyable for all of us.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks you for your kind comments, gentlemen. :beer:


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I caught that too.
> 
> But @RogerP and @upr_crust live on a different sartorial planet than I do, so I just take it all in stride. It's kinda like watching pro football players and then tossing the football around with your friends - the only thing in common is there's a football involved.





eagle2250 said:


> I certainly am in agreement with your characterization of RogerP and upr_crust as sartorial mentors and appreciate the football analogy, but would add that a big part of the contributions this "dynamic duo" bring to the forum is their willingness to share personal details of living life to the absolute fullest measure. Both Roger and upr do exactly that and they so generously share such with us....extraordinary gentlemen, for sure!





Fading Fast said:


> Absolutely great point ⇧ and I'd add that their joy for clothes and adventures and their love of family and life is infectious. They are nice guys with incredible enthusiasm, which makes following their posts that much more enjoyable for all of us.


Thank you, gentlemen, for the kudos, though, sartorially, this week, save for Monday, and for a very short period yesterday, I've been quite a slob, living in jeans most of the week - do forgive me. (I will beg medical dispensation - I am fighting some form of sinus infection, possibly a leftover from the Italian trip.)

As for "living life to the absolute fullest measure", I think that my life is pleasant, but actually fairly pedestrian, though I have been invited by mikel to photo-document my shopping expeditions on my upcoming trip to London, with the idea that my recollections and photos might become an article or a thread in the forums. I hope that my meanderings might be of interest, though photos may only be of phone camera quality (this will be a short trip, and I will not be doing a massive amount of sightseeing). I will see what I can do.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ That sounds like a terrific idea for an article - I'll look forward to it!


----------



## iam.mike

upr_crust said:


> I've been quite a slob, living in jeans most of the week


I most certainly have to re-evaluate my wardrobe now 😂🤣😭


----------



## Jeff84

Just rocking some Levi's, Stafford boots, Joseph Abboud belt and Brooks Brothers sport shirt today.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

On the road and back in DC for a few days. First stop, Starbucks, K & 16th.

BB car coat rain coat, thrifted. 
BB stripe shirt, thrifted
Black watch scarf, purchased at last years holiday market at the foot of Edinburgh Castle.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## bernoulli

New wool tie. I usually don't care much about red ties, but this one is a keeper.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Love that vested suit my friend!


----------



## RogerP

Country casual - at least that was the idea. First outings for the Barbour coat (Icons Bedale) and the C&J Ross boots.


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> Country casual - at least that was the idea. First outings for the Barbour coat (Icons Bedale) and the C&J Ross boots.


RogerP, you are looking pretty spiffy, head to toe....and what a coincidence! Just yesterday it dropped into the 40's and I enjoyed my first opportunity to pull on my Barbour this Fall. I do so miss a chill in the air, but I must ask, does your hat have ear flaps or do you carry ear muffs to warm your ears and are those pants a heavy moleskin? In any event you are stylin for sure!


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> RogerP, you are looking pretty spiffy, head to toe....and what a coincidence! Just yesterday it dropped into the 40's and I enjoyed my first opportunity to pull on my Barbour this Fall. I do so miss a chill in the air, but I must ask, does your hat have ear flaps or do you carry ear muffs to warm your ears and are those pants a heavy moleskin? In any event you are stylin for sure!


Cheers, good sir. No flaps on the cap and lightweight 3 season moleskins - but at 0C / 32 F with no wind this was a mild day for December in Canada. I bought the coat in a size large enough for layering, so I expect that it will serve well in temperatures that are quite a bit lower still. But there will no doubt be days to come when the weather dictates a more robust wardrobe response.


----------



## upr_crust

Back to posting, after several casual days pre and post Thanksgiving. The weather has turned wintry cold here in NYC - a perfect time to break out a three piece flannel suit.

Included in today's posting are the last two "lifestyle" photos from my recent trip to Italy - from our last day in Milan, one on the Via della Spiga (in the Quadrilatera della Moda - boutique land) and the other in a small park near the Milano Centrale train station.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - New Murano Gallery, Venice
Pocket square - no name brand
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Barney's house brand
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## RogerP

Crusty that garment selection pic is pure art, as is the whole outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Crusty that garment selection pic is pure art, as is the whole outfit.


Coming from you, Roger, that is high praise indeed.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Back to posting, after several casual days pre and post Thanksgiving. The weather has turned wintry cold here in NYC - a perfect time to break out a three piece flannel suit.
> 
> Included in today's posting are the last two "lifestyle" photos from my recent trip to Italy - from our last day in Milan, one on the Via della Spiga (in the Quadrilatera della Moda - boutique land) and the other in a small park near the Milano Centrale train station.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt - Ike Behar
> Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - New Murano Gallery, Venice
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Barney's house brand
> Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> View attachment 37575
> View attachment 37576
> View attachment 37577
> View attachment 37578
> View attachment 37579
> View attachment 37580
> View attachment 37581
> View attachment 37582


The red scarf really pops out. I like it.


----------



## rishabhb398

Hey,

I am wearing Navy Blue Sweatshirt and Light Black Jeans and Z Black Shoes. Looking Perfect on me!


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has continued to shine, coldly, in NYC, and I've an evening museum members' reception at the Met this evening, so pushing the boat out, sartorially, a bit, is totally appropriate (as if I wouldn't do it anyway, but that's another matter).

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Longmire, London
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

After a long and exhausting week, and ramping up to my trip next week to London, I have opted today for a more relaxed look than the past two days. Happy Friday to us all . . .

Sports jacket & bow tie - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Lewin
Trousers, pocket square and shoes - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - W. Bill, London
Cap - Weatherproof


----------



## Howard

I'm liking the colorful bowtie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

This will be my last regular post for this week, as I am off to London tomorrow evening for a five-night jaunt. Photos of this trip will be shared, but only after the fact.

As it is, this evening, I have two parties to attend, an early one at work, and a later one at the Frick museum. As much as today's color scheme is rather more sober than my usual Technicolor selections, I believe that I am appropriately dressed for both occasions.

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - Tateossian, via the Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - vintage, no name brand
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni private label)
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Weatherproof (it will rain later this afternoon)


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> This will be my last regular post for this week, as I am off to London tomorrow evening for a five-night jaunt. Photos of this trip will be shared, but only after the fact.
> 
> As it is, this evening, I have two parties to attend, an early one at work, and a later one at the Frick museum. As much as today's color scheme is rather more sober than my usual Technicolor selections, I believe that I am appropriately dressed for both occasions.
> 
> Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
> Cufflinks - Tateossian, via the Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Pocket square - vintage, no name brand
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni private label)
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Brooks Brothers
> Hat - Weatherproof (it will rain later this afternoon)
> View attachment 37856
> View attachment 37857
> View attachment 37858
> View attachment 37859
> View attachment 37860
> View attachment 37861


Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Howard

Enjoy London Crusty.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Reminds me of Roger Miller's "England Swings Like A Pendulum Do, Bobbies on bicycles two by two..." Haven't heard or thought of that tune in a whole lot of years!

Kind of weird how the mind works?


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Reminds me of Roger Miller's "England Swings Like A Pendulum Do, Bobbies on bicycles two by two..." Haven't heard or thought of that tune in a whole lot of years!
> 
> Kind of weird how the mind works?


The shuffle feature of the mind's playlist is a strange thing indeed - I am glad that I am not the only person who experiences that phenomenon .


----------



## bernoulli

I like me some blue.


----------



## upr_crust

I am back from five nights in London, a most enjoyable trip, despite typical December weather (lots of rain and cold). Today's posting has some recent swag to it, but less from this trip, as I didn't acquire very much - essentially, two hats and a bow tie (one of the hats, and the tie shown below). The other, more major piece of swag is today's suit, bought on sale from Paul Stuart, and received just before I departed for London.

Photos from the trip will be shared in due course.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Laird, the Strand, London


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> I am back from five nights in London, a most enjoyable trip, despite typical December weather (lots of rain and cold). Today's posting has some recent swag to it, but less from this trip, as I didn't acquire very much - essentially, two hats and a bow tie (one of the hats, and the tie shown below). The other, more major piece of swag is today's suit, bought on sale from Paul Stuart, and received just before I departed for London.
> 
> Photos from the trip will be shared in due course.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Laird, the Strand, London
> 
> View attachment 38061
> View attachment 38062
> View attachment 38063
> View attachment 38064
> View attachment 38065
> View attachment 38066


You are looking absolutely magnificent and your new swag...that hat is a stunner! Welcome back...we missed you.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I am back from five nights in London, a most enjoyable trip, despite typical December weather (lots of rain and cold). Today's posting has some recent swag to it, but less from this trip, as I didn't acquire very much - essentially, two hats and a bow tie (one of the hats, and the tie shown below). The other, more major piece of swag is today's suit, bought on sale from Paul Stuart, and received just before I departed for London.
> 
> Photos from the trip will be shared in due course.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Laird, the Strand, London
> 
> View attachment 38061
> View attachment 38062
> View attachment 38063
> View attachment 38064
> View attachment 38065
> View attachment 38066


Welcome back Crusty, you were missed.


----------



## Fading Fast

Welcome back Upr, I echo Howard's sentiment.

Love the new bowtie (sounds crazy, but it has great personality when tied) and the suit.

Maybe it's just the way you are standing, but since the suit was just tailored, I'll note that, to my eye, the trousers (your left leg in particular) look a touch long and the suit jacket looks like it pulls a bit where buttoned.

I know we've seen it before, but that is an awesome overcoat. Very "Apparel Arts" 1930s.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Welcome back Upr, I echo Howard's sentiment.
> 
> Love the new bowtie (sounds crazy, but it has great personality when tied) and the suit.
> 
> Maybe it's just the way you are standing, but since the suit was just tailored, I'll note that, to my eye, the trousers (your left leg in particular) look a touch long and the suit jacket looks like it pulls a bit where buttoned.
> 
> I know we've seen it before, but that is an awesome overcoat. Very "Apparel Arts" 1930s.


FF, your observations in terms of suit fit may be correct, but I will seek to remove the excess avoirdupois from this trip before attempting to have the tailoring adjusted. Hotel buffet breakfasts have a lot to answer for .

As for the tie, the combination of color, pattern and form caught my eye immediately, hence its purchase. When I submit the photos from this trip to mikel, with commentary, then you'll see the things that went unpurchased, as fantastic as they may have been. (I'll also be back in the UK in about four weeks - they may get purchased then.)


----------



## DCR

Agreed on the overcoat. I've complimented you on it before and I think its outstanding.


----------



## upr_crust

Keeping with yesterday's theme of diamond-end bow ties, and with a bow to the weather in NYC - clear but very cold - three pieces in flannel, and my warmest coat at the sartorial choice for the day.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Laird (the same model as yesterday's in brown, rather than green)


----------



## upr_crust

My attire for today is very casual, but I did have occasions on which to dress up while abroad in London. As luggage space was limited, I only packed a dinner jacket and a suit, with the accouterments needed to make outfits, which I tried to vary as much as possible. Here is a sampling of what I wore, and apologies for the camera phone quality of the photos.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> My attire for today is very casual, but I did have occasions on which to dress up while abroad in London. As luggage space was limited, I only packed a dinner jacket and a suit, with the accouterments needed to make outfits, which I tried to vary as much as possible. Here is a sampling of what I wore, and apologies for the camera phone quality of the photos.
> 
> View attachment 38158
> View attachment 38159
> View attachment 38160
> View attachment 38161
> View attachment 38162
> View attachment 38163
> View attachment 38164
> View attachment 38165
> View attachment 38166
> View attachment 38167


I feel like we have just been gifted with a memorable sartorial magic show of creating so many elegant rigs , with so garments to work with. Sir, I am absolutely certain that you achieved your goal of creating more with less! Great work, my friend.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> My attire for today is very casual, but I did have occasions on which to dress up while abroad in London. As luggage space was limited, I only packed a dinner jacket and a suit, with the accouterments needed to make outfits, which I tried to vary as much as possible. Here is a sampling of what I wore, and apologies for the camera phone quality of the photos.
> 
> View attachment 38158
> View attachment 38159
> View attachment 38160
> View attachment 38161
> View attachment 38162
> View attachment 38163
> View attachment 38164
> View attachment 38165
> View attachment 38166
> View attachment 38167


Well, you are doing way more than your part to improve the reputation of American tourists overseas.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Well, you are doing way more than your part to improve the reputation of American tourists overseas.


Yes, I can assure that that no shorts, T-shirts or sneakers were worn on this trip, and, despite all the eating I did on this trip, I'm still not morbidly obese.


----------



## upr_crust

I have just been in contact with mikel, who, prior to my latest voyage to London, had asked, if it were possible, to record some of my impressions of the sartorial offerings of the season, both verbally and photographically. I delivered my words and pictures to him last night, and he has confirmed that an article will be constructed from them in the near future, along with an article in the e-mail newsletter. I made sure not to post photos delivered to mikel in my posting for today, so that the full impact would be appreciated when published. 

I hope that you will enjoy.


----------



## RogerP

First outing for my new Grenfell shooting jacket. No shooting happened.


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> First outing for my new Grenfell shooting jacket. No shooting happened.


My friend, your new shooting jacket is an absolute winner. May you long wear it and do so only in good health!


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, your new shooting jacket is an absolute winner. May you long wear it and do so only in good health!


Thank you kindly my friend!


----------



## Jeff84

RogerP said:


> First outing for my new Grenfell shooting jacket. No shooting happened.


Roger, what type of boots do you have on?


----------



## RogerP

Jeff84 said:


> Roger, what type of boots do you have on?


Lof & Tung Kingsley


----------



## upr_crust

As we are on the cusp of a new year, I've opted to wear new items - swag from recent shopping adventures here in NYC and in London - the suit, the shoes, and the hat, combined with older items from the archives. It should serve me through the day, and an early New Year's Eve dinner.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Laird, The Strand, London


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> As we are on the cusp of a new year, I've opted to wear new items - swag from recent shopping adventures here in NYC and in London - the suit, the shoes, and the hat, combined with older items from the archives. It should serve me through the day, and an early New Year's Eve dinner.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Hickey Freeman
> Hat - Laird, The Strand, London
> 
> View attachment 38523
> View attachment 38524
> View attachment 38525
> View attachment 38526
> View attachment 38527
> View attachment 38528


Enjoy your New Year Dinner.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> As we are on the cusp of a new year, I've opted to wear new items - swag from recent shopping adventures here in NYC and in London - the suit, the shoes, and the hat, combined with older items from the archives. It should serve me through the day, and an early New Year's Eve dinner.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Hickey Freeman
> Hat - Laird, The Strand, London
> 
> View attachment 38523
> View attachment 38524
> View attachment 38525
> View attachment 38526
> View attachment 38527
> View attachment 38528


Love the new shoes - the leather is beautiful. Suit looks nice, but hard to see details on my addled screen.

Have a great New Year's and the best for a wonderful 2020.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Love the new shoes - the leather is beautiful. Suit looks nice, but hard to see details on my addled screen.
> 
> Have a great New Year's and the best for a wonderful 2020.


Thank you, FF, and all the best to you and yours in 2020 as well.


----------



## Jeff84

Going out on NYE for the first time since the start of the decade. Last minute change to my attire as my charcoal suit lapel is too flat. I ended up going to Bar Louie. 
Sport coat, dress shirt, braces, tie, cuff links, overcoat and gloves: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Florsheim
Tie bar and pocket square: The Tie Bar
Scarf: Johnston's of Elgin
Socks: Men's Wearhouse
Dress pants: Joseph Abboud


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> Going out on NYE for the first time since the start of the decade. Last minute change to my attire as my charcoal suit lapel is too flat. I ended up going to Bar Louie.
> Sport coat, dress shirt, braces, tie, cuff links, overcoat and gloves: Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: Florsheim
> Tie bar and pocket square: The Tie Bar
> Scarf: Johnston's of Elgin
> Socks: Men's Wearhouse
> Dress pants: Joseph Abboud
> View attachment 38554
> View attachment 38555
> View attachment 38556
> View attachment 38557


Well done, my friend. You sallied forth last evening to celebrate New Years eve looking great During my years assigned at Selfridge ANG Base, MI, I can't say I ever experienced Bar Louie, but from what I read on the Net, it sounds like a great place to enjoy a party. Happy New Year!


----------



## upr_crust

A moderate start to the new '20's.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Tie, braces, and shoes - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

Starting the week in a very sober and sartorially conservative mode . . .

Suit & shirt- Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Tie - J Press
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Pocket square - no brand name
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Jeff84




----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> View attachment 38710
> View attachment 38711
> View attachment 38712


Once a Marine, always a Marine...and it shows in how you carry yourself, my friend, and to my mind, that is a very good thing! You wear today's rig well. Looking forward to your next rig of choice.


----------



## upr_crust

Digging into the archives for something unworn for a long time - something of a spin of the roulette wheel, as I am more than a few pounds over my ideal weight, but happily the suit seems to fit well enough . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art (Tateossian)
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Carmina
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Jeff84

eagle2250 said:


> Once a Marine, always a Marine...and it shows in how you carry yourself, my friend, and to my mind, that is a very good thing! You wear today's rig well. Looking forward to your next rig of choice.





eagle2250 said:


> Once a Marine, always a Marine...and it shows in how you carry yourself, my friend, and to my mind, that is a very good thing! You wear today's rig well. Looking forward to your next rig of choice.


Thank you Chuck. Last night I was breaking in a few items I got over the Christmas holiday from Brooks Brothers, a new tie, dress shirt and trousers.
Edit: I also broke in my new Albert Thurston "wine bottle" braces yesterday as well.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Digging into the archives for something unworn for a long time - something of a spin of the roulette wheel, as I am more than a few pounds over my ideal weight, but happily the suit seems to fit well enough . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Drake's
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art (Tateossian)
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Carmina
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 38713
> View attachment 38714
> View attachment 38715
> View attachment 38716
> View attachment 38717
> View attachment 38718


Nice, just nice.


----------



## bernoulli

Today, with a homage to the great upr_crust, the best of us all.


----------



## upr_crust

I blush with modesty, eyes downcast, at Bernoulli's tribute to me .

The weather has turned much colder, for the moment, here in NYC - a great opportunity to dig another flannel suit out of hibernation.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Joseph A Bank
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Marco Polo airport souvenir shop (aventurine glass tesserae)
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Brooks Brothers/Alden
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

I conceived of today's assemblage of attire in an insouciant and somewhat rebellious mood. Whether or not it works, sartorially, I leave to the viewer's discretion, but it should at least be enough insulation to keep me warm today, and not subject to prosecution under public decency laws - one hopes.

Blazer - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
Pocket square - Alain Figaret, Paris
Boots - Magnanni
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Barney's, NYC
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## irish95

upr_crust said:


> I conceived of today's assemblage of attire in an insouciant and somewhat rebellious mood. Whether or not it works, sartorially, I leave to the viewer's discretion, but it should at least be enough insulation to keep me warm today, and not subject to prosecution under public decency laws - one hopes.
> 
> Blazer - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Pocket square - Alain Figaret, Paris
> Boots - Magnanni
> Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
> Scarf - Barney's, NYC
> Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> View attachment 38780
> View attachment 38781
> View attachment 38782
> View attachment 38783
> View attachment 38784
> View attachment 38785


----------



## SpicyP

Should I keep the left (brown) or right (grey) coat?
gonna use this for work in the winters

the left one is a suede type of coat, a lot lighter, and is fleece lined. but unfortunately it does leave a lot of fleece hairs on my shirt

the right one is a really heavy wool coat, I think melton, and is nylon lined. its a bit stiffer and slightly longer

or neither?


----------



## eagle2250

SpicyP said:


> Should I keep the left (brown) or right (grey) coat?
> gonna use this for work in the winters
> 
> the left one is a suede type of coat, a lot lighter, and is fleece lined. but unfortunately it does leave a lot of fleece hairs on my shirt
> 
> the right one is a really heavy wool coat, I think melton, and is nylon lined. its a bit stiffer and slightly longer
> 
> or neither?


I would walk away from both and keep shopping. There are better choices out there.


----------



## SpicyP

eagle2250 said:


> I would walk away from both and keep shopping. There are better choices out there.


i got some bad feedback from my friends too. I think I'll return them! thank sfor the reply


----------



## Jeff84

Going super casual, on this cold rainy day in Michigan. Levi's, Brooks Brothers polo shirt, Stafford boots, Joseph Abboud belt and my new Paul Stuart cashmere socks.


----------



## bernoulli

I take immensely pleasure of cycling to work, when I don't walk. I plan on never owning a car again.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> I take immensely pleasure of cycling to work, when I don't walk. I plan on never owning a car again.
> 
> View attachment 38852
> View attachment 38853


Great choices, all around...including your choice of transportation! Do you wear a helmet? How do you keep your suit looking pristine while riding to work? There was a time when I bicycled to work, but I kept my clothes at the office and frequently had to shower, after my arrival. But then, I sweat pretty easily.


----------



## upr_crust

This week is leading up to my next escape to London, planned for Friday evening, with a return to work for me on January 29th. I spent a good deal of yesterday evening wrestling with laundry, then sorting out what clothes I wanted to pack for the trip. With my energies dwindling last night, this is what I opted for to wear for today - a series of quick and possibly capricious choices.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - The Custon Shop (long since defunct)
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling (private label for Paul Stuart)
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## bernoulli

No helmet. As for the suit, I don't bother taking any special care. Then again I walk to work most days (it is really that close) and when I ride I usually wear a suit made of sturdier fabric or, as in today's case, one of the rare suits that I have more than one pair of trousers. Nothing ever happened though, and there is no more creasing than usual.

I also sweat easily. So riding is reserved for winter, autumn or early spring! Then again the ride is short enough that I would only really sweat in the middle of summer, when I am not here, in any case.

Now that you mention it I will reconsider the helmet choice. I make my living out of my brain, and injuring it out of carelessness would be truly stupid.



eagle2250 said:


> Great choices, all around...including your choice of transportation! Do you wear a helmet? How do you keep your suit looking pristine while riding to work? There was a time when I bicycled to work, but I kept my clothes at the office and frequently had to shower, after my arrival. But then, I sweat pretty easily.


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli's postings about the use of a bicycle, vs. the ownership of a car, remind me that it has been some 30 years since I've driven a car, and I've driven a car only twice in the last 40 years (once in 1981, and once in 1989). It is not something I miss, and happily, on the few occasions that I need to get some place only accessible by car, my husband is available to drive.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> No helmet. As for the suit, I don't bother taking any special care. Then again I walk to work most days (it is really that close) and when I ride I usually wear a suit made of sturdier fabric or, as in today's case, one of the rare suits that I have more than one pair of trousers. Nothing ever happened though, and there is no more creasing than usual.
> 
> I also sweat easily. So riding is reserved for winter, autumn or early spring! Then again the ride is short enough that I would only really sweat in the middle of summer, when I am not here, in any case.
> 
> Now that you mention it I will reconsider the helmet choice. I make my living out of my brain, and injuring it out of carelessness would be truly stupid.


Glad to hear you are going to start wearing a helmet. We live in a bicycle friendly community and the wife and I pedal around the neighborhood for fun. I rely on a decades old Schwinn S-10 and we do regularly wear helmets, but we are in the distinct minority in doing so. I would estimate that less than 10% of the bicyclists around here wear protective headgear. I suppose when we are riding my wife and I look like a couple of geriatric dorks! LOL. Aww, but that seems the price of riding safe. May you enjoy nothing but safe travels, my friend!


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli said:


> I take immensely pleasure of cycling to work, when I don't walk. I plan on never owning a car again.
> 
> View attachment 38852
> View attachment 38853


When I ride a bike I look like a lycra-clad dork. Very impressive my friend!


----------



## upr_crust

It would appear that I am now a retired person - not precisely on my anticipated schedule, but close enough, and comfortably so. However, old habits die hard, and, taking musical advise from the late Jerry Herman, "there is no blue Monday (or in this case, Wednesday) in your Sunday clothes", I've dressed to the nines, as is said.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat & scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> It would appear that I am now a retired person - not precisely on my anticipated schedule, but close enough, and comfortably so. However, old habits die hard, and, taking musical advise from the late Jerry Herman, "there is no blue Monday (or in this case, Wednesday) in your Sunday clothes", I've dressed to the nines, as is said.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Overcoat & scarf - Turnbull & Asser
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 38915
> View attachment 38916
> View attachment 38917
> View attachment 38918
> View attachment 38919
> View attachment 38920


It is the rare person on Wall Street / in finance (even on the tech side of things) that gets to choose his/her own retirement, so yours is a very normal experience. Of course, that is not to diminish the event's importance to you; just wanted you to know that it is not a reflection on your abilities.

I took an early retirement package at 48 (been with the firm over 15 years and was over 45, so I, oddly, qualified) as (1) I knew at some point it wouldn't be my choice, (2) had been preparing for it for years (as, as noted, it happens to almost everyone on Wall St) and (3) was sick to death of corporate BS so saw it as an opportunity to try something I'd been (as just noted) planing for years.

That was over seven years ago and I couldn't be happier, but to be honest, it took a year-plus to adjust to all the change and make it work for me.

I'm sure you'll find your way and know that I, as am sure everyone here at AAAC does, wish you the best. Please PM me if you wish to talk about it in more detail.


----------



## momsdoc

The Norfolk on the hoof. A perfect 52 degree day for it's maiden voyage.

Tweed tie: BB
Tattersall shirt: PC
Tweed trousers: LE
Brown Suede Jodhpurs: Meermin
Norfolk Jacket: Lucan via The Rake


----------



## RogerP

Beautiful jacket and well paired momsdoc.

crusty that is is the very definition of a power suit - impactful - wherever you enter, people no doubt assume you own the place. I wish you a wonderful retirement.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> It is the rare person on Wall Street / in finance (even on the tech side of things) that gets to choose his/her own retirement, so yours is a very normal experience. Of course, that is not to diminish the event's importance to you; just wanted you to know that it is not a reflection on your abilities.
> 
> I took an early retirement package at 48 (been with the firm over 15 years and was over 45, so I, oddly, qualified) as (1) I knew at some point it wouldn't be my choice, (2) had been preparing for it for years (as, as noted, it happens to almost everyone on Wall St) and (3) was sick to death of corporate BS so saw it as an opportunity to try something I'd been (as just noted) planing for years.
> 
> That was over seven years ago and I couldn't be happier, but to be honest, it took a year-plus to adjust to all the change and make it work for me.
> 
> I'm sure you'll find your way and know that I, as am sure everyone here at AAAC does, wish you the best. Please PM me if you wish to talk about it in more detail.


Thank you for the insights, and yes, I believe that the grinding effect of being in corporate America, especially in the financial services industry was getting to me. I also am a technological dinosaur, as technology was never my burning passion (constantly retraining for the next paradigm shift was not in my soul), so it was fortunate that I was able to hang on as long as I did.

Now I merely need to learn how not to be the horse that dragged the milk cart (retracing its route even after the milk cart was retired), and figure out how best to use my time.

[/QUOTE]
crusty that is is the very definition of a power suit - impactful - wherever you enter, people no doubt assume you own the place. I wish you a wonderful retirement.
[/QUOTE]

Thank you, Roger. I did get a spontaneous compliment on Madison Avenue, when strolling the 40's and 50's this afternoon, so I think you may be onto something .

Husband and I are off to London Friday evening for ten nights, so the curtain has fallen on my career at an opportune moment.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> It would appear that I am now a retired person - not precisely on my anticipated schedule, but close enough, and comfortably so. However, old habits die hard, and, taking musical advise from the late Jerry Herman, "there is no blue Monday (or in this case, Wednesday) in your Sunday clothes", I've dressed to the nines, as is said.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Overcoat & scarf - Turnbull & Asser
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 38915
> View attachment 38916
> View attachment 38917
> View attachment 38918
> View attachment 38919
> View attachment 38920


May you enjoy a long fruitful and very happy retirement, my friend! It took me a few years to adjust, but these days, may schedule is full, my days are productive and I've gotten into some community activities that I never would have dreamed of during my working years.


----------



## momsdoc

A crisp sunny day

Outercoat: Doppiaa via The Rake
Sports coat: BB 
Tie: BB
Waistcoat: J. Crew
OCBD: LE
Scarf: JAB
Cav Twills: PC
Gloves: Coach
Button boots: J. Fitzpatrick


----------



## RogerP

Lols we're wearing the same coat on the same day. I'll have to try to get a full length shot of mine. Love those button boots. My outfit today can only be pieced together.


----------



## upr_crust

Day Three of My Life as a Gentleman of Leisure, a flaneur, a boulevardier. Please note that I am flying off to London tomorrow night, so I will most likely be out of touch for the next 11 days or so. Carry on without me - I am sure that you can.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## Howard

Enjoy your time in London, see you when you get back.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Enjoy your time in London, see you when you get back.


Thank you, Howard.


----------



## RogerP

Layered up for a frosty Friday.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Layered up for a frosty Friday.


It's about 20 degrees in NYC and I'm more layered than you and, according to the news, I believe it is minus 200 where you are. Good looking waistcoat.


----------



## bernoulli

Drape.


----------



## RogerP

Splash of colour today.


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> Splash of colour today.


Stunning in t6hat every component works so perfectly with all the others! I am constantly learning from your pictorial offerings. Thank you my friend.


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> Stunning in t6hat every component works so perfectly with all the others! I am constantly learning from your pictorial offerings. Thank you my friend.


Cheers my good man.


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Splash of colour today.


Can't see the pic


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> Can't see the pic


Should be back now. Fototime was down for a while yesterday.


----------



## Jeff84

It's been a while since I posed on here, work picking back up and another semester of college. 
Trying out my new Brooks Brothers cardigan that I got at Christmas. Levi's, Joseph Abboud belt and shoes and Brooks Brothers shirt.


----------



## upr_crust

Back from 10 nights abroad in London and thereabouts, where much was done - many museums visited, many (too many) good meals eaten, and swag from the post Xmas sales was acquired, some of which is featured today - the cufflinks, the scarf, and the boots. Included in the cache of photos is another piece of swag - a dress set which I saw last month while in London, and which I could not resist acquiring this time around. (Please note that the smoking jacket, and velvet waistcoat which I tried on and was photographed in last month went unacquired - rather too much money for a very limited amount of anticipated use.)

Now, to return to my new reality as gentleman of leisure.

Suit & overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Victoria & Albert Museum
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Boots - Joseph Cheaney
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## Fading Fast

Welcome back @upr_crust - love the new stuff (and the old), the boots look really nice.

Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## Howard

Welcome Back Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Another day of swag, from both the recent trip to London, and from sales here in NYC - today's scarf, from the latest sales at Paul Stuart, today's hat, a "bucket list item" from Lock, in London, and a sports jacket acquired on sale from Gieves & Hawkes, shown out of context with today's ensemble, as I need the sleeves to be shortened - a trip to my tailor is planned for this afternoon.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Sports jacket - Gieves & Hawkes
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Murano glass, from my trip to Venice last October
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## Cassadine

That vintage watch chain from yesterday is exquisite. Kudos. Very nice touch.


----------



## upr_crust

Cassadine said:


> That vintage watch chain from yesterday is exquisite. Kudos. Very nice touch.


Thank you, but the credit for its choice belongs to my late father, or one of his forebears, as I found it among his effects when clearing his house after his passing.


----------



## Cassadine

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, but the credit for its choice belongs to my late father, or one of his forebears, as I found it among his effects when clearing his house after his passing.


That familial connection makes it decidedly more elegant and classy. 2x kudos!


----------



## Cassadine

Cassadine said:


> That familial connection makes it decidedly more elegant and classy. 2x kudos!


Actually the adjective I was searching for was "treasured".


----------



## upr_crust

It's Friday, and I have taken to recycling attire that I had packed for my recent trip to London. The shirt was packed, but unworn during the trip, but the sports jacket, trousers, and shoes saw usage over the course of my ten nights abroad.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Carmina
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## RogerP

Wearing the new Lock &Co chapeau.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Wearing the new Lock &Co chapeau.


We both seem to have joined the Lock Brotherhood recently - wear yours in good health - looks great!


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> We both seem to have joined the Lock Brotherhood recently - wear yours in good health - looks great!


Thank you my friend. I have a second example inbound, but this one will require some shaping - first time for everything!


----------



## momsdoc

Good grief. We have to stop channeling the Doppiaa. We seem to wear it on the same day.


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> Wearing the new Lock &Co chapeau.


Very nice. It suits you so well and, I swear, it makes you look younger. May you long wear it and only in good health!


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> Very nice. It suits you so well and, I swear, it makes you look younger. May you long wear it and only in good health!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Very nice. It suits you so well and, I swear, it makes you look younger. May you long wear it and only in good health!


Everything he wears makes @RogerP look younger and great. I'm beginning to believe he's really a modern-day Dorian Gray with a horribly aging portrait of himself hidden away somewhere in his castle.


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> Everything he wears makes @RogerP look younger and great. I'm beginning to believe he's really a modern-day Dorian Gray with a horribly aging portrait of himself hidden away somewhere in his castle.


You guys crack me the hell up. Thank you.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Wearing the new Lock &Co chapeau.


very nice Rog.


----------



## upr_crust

Getting into the routine of being a gentleman of leisure, wearing one of more favorite combinations of suit and tie.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Vintage watch chain
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Getting into the routine of being a gentleman of leisure, wearing one of more favorite combinations of suit and tie.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Vintage watch chain
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 39634
> View attachment 39635
> View attachment 39636
> View attachment 39637
> View attachment 39638
> View attachment 39639


That is one snazzy looking bow tie.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Getting into the routine of being a gentleman of leisure, wearing one of more favorite combinations of suit and tie.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Vintage watch chain
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 39634
> View attachment 39635
> View attachment 39636
> View attachment 39637
> View attachment 39638
> View attachment 39639


As always, you look absolutely marvelous, setting a much higher bar for we men of leisure to strive to achieve. However, I must tell you, you are giving us more slovenly inclined or less sartorially ambitious retirees a bad name for our wardrobing efforts!


----------



## IT_cyclist

eagle2250 said:


> you look absolutely marvelous,


And now we're all having Billy Crystal flashbacks.


----------



## upr_crust

I am off this midday to have lunch with my former colleagues, a little bit of closure for my lengthy career at my former place of employment. The weather in NYC is overcast but mild today, so I've opted for a lighter weight suit than I had previously anticipated.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Victoria & Albert Museum
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## zonobrah

I finally busted out my YSL Wyatt boots that have a 44mm heel. As a 6'5 male, it was a challenge. Now I'm home and my feet are burning but I'm happy haha


----------



## upr_crust

zonobrah said:


> I finally busted out my YSL Wyatt boots that have a 44mm heel. As a 6'5 male, it was a challenge. Now I'm home and my feet are burning but I'm happy haha


I know someone else who owns and wears the Wyatt boots, and has said that they can be a challenge to wear over a long period of time. The things we do for style . . .


----------



## upr_crust

Today's posting may be the last one from me for this week, as the weather is predicted to turn foul for tomorrow and Friday here in NYC (Friday in particular). In the interim, my major mission this afternoon is to pick up my newest sports jacket from my alterations tailor - not an insurmountable task, by any means, and always a pleasurable one.

Otherwise, my life as a gentleman of leisure allows me the freedom to dress as I choose. Today's selections represent this - an exercise in personal caprice and whimsy.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Harvie & Hudson
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Boots - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

The rains which have fallen on NYC have finally appeared to have stopped, and my husband and I have an early dinner reservation at a fairly high end midtown Manhattan restaurant, so I've taken that as a sign that I should dress like an adult, at least for a few hours.

I am getting another wearing out of today's suit, which I wore on my latest trip to London, and have dug out of the archives a eyelet collar shirt with which to pair with the suit. I've also dug out today's silk scarf, which I would say was vintage, save for the fact that I was a witness to its purchase, when new, in 1986.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## Cassadine

upr_crust said:


> Getting into the routine of being a gentleman of leisure, wearing one of more favorite combinations of suit and tie.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Vintage watch chain
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 39634
> View attachment 39635
> View attachment 39636
> View attachment 39637
> View attachment 39638
> View attachment 39639


And might I inquire about the shoes? Interesting split-toe. And, as always, you look razor sharp.


----------



## upr_crust

Cassadine said:


> And might I inquire about the shoes? Interesting split-toe. And, as always, you look razor sharp.


The split toe lace-ups were from Paul Stuart, made as a private label item, and bought at close-out about a year ago. They have not continued the style this season, and yes, they were unusual enough, and sharp enough for me to pounce on them when they went on sale.


----------



## upr_crust

On my last trip abroad, my husband and I visited the British Museum, and its gift shop, and as we had become members, we took advantage of our newly minted membership with a discount on a new box for my ever-burgeoning collection of cufflinks. Upon our return to NYC, this prompted me to re-sort the entire collection, and to photograph the results.

The "good stuff" - 14K with either lapis or jade:










The box itself, made in Egypt:










The sterling silver links:










The lower tray of the box, with one sole inhabitant:










A mix of sterling and base metal links:










More base metal links:










Yet more base metal links:










Oddments of souvenir links and gifts from friends:










Sets good enough to retain their original boxes - Longmire, Budd, Deakin & Francis:










Nine sets of links, mostly from the Met Museum, with the exception of a set from the Crocker Museum in Sacramento:


----------



## FJW

upr_crust said:


> On my last trip abroad, my husband and I visited the British Museum, and its gift shop, and as we had become members, we took advantage of our newly minted membership with a discount on a new box for my ever-burgeoning collection of cufflinks. Upon our return to NYC, this prompted me to re-sort the entire collection, and to photograph the results.
> 
> The "good stuff" - 14K with either lapis or jade:
> 
> View attachment 39837
> 
> 
> The box itself, made in Egypt:
> 
> View attachment 39838
> 
> 
> The sterling silver links:
> 
> View attachment 39839
> 
> 
> The lower tray of the box, with one sole inhabitant:
> 
> View attachment 39840
> 
> 
> A mix of sterling and base metal links:
> 
> View attachment 39841
> 
> 
> More base metal links:
> 
> View attachment 39842
> 
> 
> Yet more base metal links:
> 
> View attachment 39843
> 
> 
> Oddments of souvenir links and gifts from friends:
> 
> View attachment 39844
> 
> 
> Sets good enough to retain their original boxes - Longmire, Budd, Deakin & Francis:
> 
> View attachment 39845
> 
> 
> Nine sets of links, mostly from the Met Museum, with the exception of a set from the Crocker Museum in Sacramento:
> View attachment 39846


The word impressive doesn't even come close in describing that collection.


----------



## mkrgk

upr_crust said:


> The rains which have fallen on NYC have finally appeared to have stopped, and my husband and I have an early dinner reservation at a fairly high end midtown Manhattan restaurant, so I've taken that as a sign that I should dress like an adult, at least for a few hours.
> 
> I am getting another wearing out of today's suit, which I wore on my latest trip to London, and have dug out of the archives a eyelet collar shirt with which to pair with the suit. I've also dug out today's silk scarf, which I would say was vintage, save for the fact that I was a witness to its purchase, when new, in 1986.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
> Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> View attachment 39776


Outstanding scarf!


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> On my last trip abroad, my husband and I visited the British Museum, and its gift shop, and as we had become members, we took advantage of our newly minted membership with a discount on a new box for my ever-burgeoning collection of cufflinks. Upon our return to NYC, this prompted me to re-sort the entire collection, and to photograph the results.
> 
> The "good stuff" - 14K with either lapis or jade:
> 
> View attachment 39837
> 
> 
> The box itself, made in Egypt:
> 
> View attachment 39838
> 
> 
> The sterling silver links:
> 
> View attachment 39839
> 
> 
> The lower tray of the box, with one sole inhabitant:
> 
> View attachment 39840
> 
> 
> A mix of sterling and base metal links:
> 
> View attachment 39841
> 
> 
> More base metal links:
> 
> View attachment 39842
> 
> 
> Yet more base metal links:
> 
> View attachment 39843
> 
> 
> Oddments of souvenir links and gifts from friends:
> 
> View attachment 39844
> 
> 
> Sets good enough to retain their original boxes - Longmire, Budd, Deakin & Francis:
> 
> View attachment 39845
> 
> 
> Nine sets of links, mostly from the Met Museum, with the exception of a set from the Crocker Museum in Sacramento:
> View attachment 39846


That is one beautiful box Bruce. I see the Green Lantern and Flash cuff links there.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> On my last trip abroad, my husband and I visited the British Museum, and its gift shop, and as we had become members, we took advantage of our newly minted membership with a discount on a new box for my ever-burgeoning collection of cufflinks. Upon our return to NYC, this prompted me to re-sort the entire collection, and to photograph the results.
> 
> The "good stuff" - 14K with either lapis or jade:
> 
> View attachment 39837
> 
> 
> The box itself, made in Egypt:
> 
> View attachment 39838
> 
> 
> The sterling silver links:
> 
> View attachment 39839
> 
> 
> The lower tray of the box, with one sole inhabitant:
> 
> View attachment 39840
> 
> 
> A mix of sterling and base metal links:
> 
> View attachment 39841
> 
> 
> More base metal links:
> 
> View attachment 39842
> 
> 
> Yet more base metal links:
> 
> View attachment 39843
> 
> 
> Oddments of souvenir links and gifts from friends:
> 
> View attachment 39844
> 
> 
> Sets good enough to retain their original boxes - Longmire, Budd, Deakin & Francis:
> 
> View attachment 39845
> 
> 
> Nine sets of links, mostly from the Met Museum, with the exception of a set from the Crocker Museum in Sacramento:
> View attachment 39846


That's a nice display.


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> On my last trip abroad, my husband and I visited the British Museum, and its gift shop, and as we had become members, we took advantage of our newly minted membership with a discount on a new box for my ever-burgeoning collection of cufflinks. Upon our return to NYC, this prompted me to re-sort the entire collection, and to photograph the results.
> 
> The "good stuff" - 14K with either lapis or jade:
> 
> View attachment 39837
> 
> 
> The box itself, made in Egypt:
> 
> View attachment 39838
> 
> 
> The sterling silver links:
> 
> View attachment 39839
> 
> 
> The lower tray of the box, with one sole inhabitant:
> 
> View attachment 39840
> 
> 
> A mix of sterling and base metal links:
> 
> View attachment 39841
> 
> 
> More base metal links:
> 
> View attachment 39842
> 
> 
> Yet more base metal links:
> 
> View attachment 39843
> 
> 
> Oddments of souvenir links and gifts from friends:
> 
> View attachment 39844
> 
> 
> Sets good enough to retain their original boxes - Longmire, Budd, Deakin & Francis:
> 
> View attachment 39845
> 
> 
> Nine sets of links, mostly from the Met Museum, with the exception of a set from the Crocker Museum in Sacramento:
> View attachment 39846


An absolutely magnificent collection, beautifully stored and presented.


----------



## RogerP

A.L.Z. said:


> Offline there was a contest for "Show us your style"...and this was my entry!
> 
> here...
> View attachment 39892
> View attachment 39893
> View attachment 39894
> 
> 
> View attachment 39895


I'll go out on a limb and guess that this is the one and only double-breasted Blackwatch waistcoat in Sudbury. 

I could wish for clearer photos but the overall look is very sharp. I'm not sure about the pocket square, though - it doesn't seem to compliment the rest of the outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

After two day of rain here in NYC, the sun has returned, and to celebrate, I've suited up. Normally, I wear this suit with a blue or a white shirt, but thought that I would experiment with a pink one.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Longmire
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Laird


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Pink shirt looks great with that suit. And carrying the pink hue through to the cordovan shoes is a nice touch. Well done.


----------



## vonSuess

Great look with the DB suit. Everything else goes great with it, as well...

Hans


----------



## upr_crust

A late day posting. My husband and I are attending a members' preview at the Whitney this evening. Now, the demographic of your average attendee to one of these wingdings is much younger and more hip than me, and in deciding how to dress for this evening, I could have made concessions to the aesthetic of the new Whitney's location - that painfully fashionable (or fashionably painful) former industrial area known as the "meatpacking district". However, that is not a form of social costume that I can successfully don. I have gone in the opposite direction, opting for the fogiest of ensembles, a form of sartorial expression with which I have much greater familiarity.

Suit and braces - New & Lingwood, London
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - The Wallace Collection, London
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Lock


----------



## A.L.Z.

That is quite the backdrop!
I see two carpets -- those are non-Asiatic, right? Or are they originals? If they are, that is the most perfectly matched handmade pattern I have ever seen.
The bombier is original, right? And the candlesticks?


----------



## A.L.Z.

RogerP said:


> I'll go out on a limb and guess that this is the one and only double-breasted Blackwatch waistcoat in Sudbury.
> 
> I could wish for clearer photos but the overall look is very sharp. I'm not sure about the pocket square, though - it doesn't seem to compliment the rest of the outfit.


Thanks.

It took me a long while to realize wwhat you were talking about hahaha.
I am not sure there is even one double-breasted Blackwatch waistcoast in Sudbury  Or Kiton suit for that matter. Or mink fur coat for that matter.

I am not sure why it's showing Sudbudy. I live elsewhere, where I may be one of 10s, if not 100s of thousands of d-b waistcoats!


----------



## upr_crust

A.L.Z. said:


> That is quite the backdrop!
> I see two carpets -- those are non-Asiatic, right? Or are they originals? If they are, that is the most perfectly matched handmade pattern I have ever seen.
> The bombier is original, right? And the candlesticks?


The rug shown with the full-length shots is a Chinese Isfahan; the rug under the shoe/boot shot is a modern Pakistani rug; the rug on the right hand of the seated shot is a semi-antique (50+ year old) Tabriz. (I also have a modern ivory & blue Kashan, a modern Tabriz, a Bidjar runner, and an antique Sarouk - all of them properly Persian.)

As for the two-drawer chest behind me in the full-length shots is, to the best of my knowledge, a late 19th/early 20th century Louis XV style commode. The two branch candelabras are Liberty of London, circa 1910, designed by Archibald Knox.


----------



## A.L.Z.

upr_crust said:


> The rug shown with the full-length shots is a Chinese Isfahan; the rug under the shoe/boot shot is a modern Pakistani rug; the rug on the right hand of the seated shot is a semi-antique (50+ year old) Tabriz. (I also have a modern ivory & blue Kashan, a modern Tabriz, a Bidjar runner, and an antique Sarouk - all of them properly Persian.)
> 
> As for the two-drawer chest behind me in the full-length shots is, to the best of my knowledge, a late 19th/early 20th century Louis XV style commode. The two branch candelabras are Liberty of London, circa 1910, designed by Archibald Knox.


Thanks. Yeah, I figured they were "modern", but keeping classical patterns. The tell-tale of a classic carpet--the pattern is never matched! I don't mean to be flippant but apparently even 200 years ago, child labor was very inattentive and careless!

A former colleague had the most interesting rug-- it was from Algiers, c. early 19th century. Apparently, it was "looted" by a French soldier when they were "liberating" Algiers from Ottoman rule in 1830. The French enjoyed liberating so much, they decided to stay on for another 130 years! Anywho, the rug had the most unique smell to it! My colleague claimed it was because it came originally from a mosque, where many many people had walked barefoot on it, and had "wept on it while complaining to and pleading with their God".

My colleague was the one who said you can always spot "original" rugs by the uneven patterns. Just watch, rugs made in China today will soon have uneven patterns to mimic "originals"!


----------



## EclecticSr.

Okay crusty, I've warned you to stop n invading my closet. I know your taste in clothing run similar to mine but, I cannot allow you to continue this habit, but as always, you do it so well.  :loveyou:


----------



## bernoulli

Top o' the mornin to ya (no, I am not Irish but I just love this expression).


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire is a re-creation of my outfit for this past Saturday, with a slight change of shirt - same maker, same pattern, different color (Saturday's shirt, the grid lines were light blue - today's are pink). Enough attire in which to have lunch, visit a museum and go shopping, I believe. A debut for the sports jacket - a purchase from last month's trip to London.

Sports jacket - Gieves & Hawkes
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Trousers & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

After two days of casual, practical attire, I have the excuse today of dressing up - having lunch with former colleagues, then an evening lecture at the Frick, with a number of errands in between.

Today's suit I've had for 10 years - perhaps not the most stylishly cut of my three-piece suits, but very comfortable, and a neutral enough background against which to wear bolder patterned shirts and ties, hence today's selections.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Lewin (circa 1985 - the label says "Made in England", which, for Lewin's goods, hasn't happened in a long while)
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Ashear (circa 1980)
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Paal Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC.


----------



## RogerP

Sporting the (second) new Grenfell shooter coat. This one in a heavy dry waxed cotton gabardine with corduroy trim. A nice surprise was discovering the corduroy-lined outer flap pockets.


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> Sporting the (second) new Grenfell shooter coat. This one in a heavy dry waxed cotton gabardine with corduroy trim. A nice surprise was discovering the corduroy-lined outer flap pockets.


The coat looks great. You make it look even better wearing it and you know, I seem to remember that tree from some of your earlier photos. Tell me I am not crazy...please!


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> The coat looks great. You make it look even better wearing it and you know, I seem to remember that tree from some of your earlier photos. Tell me I am not crazy...please!


Thank you kindly my friend - and you're not crazy - it's either the same tree or a near neighbor.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Sporting the (second) new Grenfell shooter coat. This one in a heavy dry waxed cotton gabardine with corduroy trim. A nice surprise was discovering the corduroy-lined outer flap pockets.


The coat looks fantastic and these look like catalogue shots - Grenfell should pay you to put them in its advertising.

Also, like you, I love a neat little detail like the pockets being lined in corduroy. Surprisingly, J.Crew will do stuff like that (sometimes).


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> The coat looks fantastic and these look like catalogue shots - Grenfell should pay you to put them in its advertising.
> 
> Also, like you, I love a neat little detail like the pockets being lined in corduroy. Surprisingly, J.Crew will do stuff like that (sometimes).


Cheers my friend. I have my daughter to thank for the pics. I'm now starting to wonder why more coats don't have some kind of special lining for the pockets. It feels so nice every time I extract my car keys - lol - small amusements!


----------



## Jeff84

Celebrating a few days belated birthday, dinner and drinks.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Happy Birthday. You look well tailored for the event.


----------



## Jeff84

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Happy Birthday. You look well tailored for the event.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## EclecticSr.

Jeff84 said:


> Celebrating a few days belated birthday, dinner and drinks.
> View attachment 40310
> View attachment 40311


Happy birthday and many more.


----------



## RogerP

Jeff84 said:


> Celebrating a few days belated birthday, dinner and drinks.
> View attachment 40310
> View attachment 40311


Looking good - happy birthday!


----------



## Howard

Jeff84 said:


> Celebrating a few days belated birthday, dinner and drinks.
> View attachment 40310
> View attachment 40311


Happy Birthday, how old are you today?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Howard said:


> Happy Birthday, how old are you *today*?


A few days older than he was on his birthday which was a few days ago he says.


----------



## Jeff84

Howard said:


> Happy Birthday, how old are you today?


Thanks Howard. I know I don't look it, but 36.


----------



## Howard

Jeff84 said:


> Thanks Howard. I know I don't look it, but 36.


My birthday is next week, I will be 46.


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> Thanks Howard. I know I don't look it, but 36.





Howard said:


> My birthday is next week, I will be 46.


Jeez Louise, you "young bucks" are making me acutely aware of just how old I am! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise, you "young bucks" are making me acutely aware of just how old I am! LOL.


You're not that old.


----------



## it05w20

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Have any of you ever considered just how much more dashing Cary Grant would have looked in a pair of Randolph Engineering Aviators? There Aviator II design would be just the ticket!


Randolph's Aviators are a true classic! Authentic, reliable and they genuinely last a lifetime! I love the classic Aviator II and Sportsman models - that mix of acetate and metal is a beautiful combo filled with style. Plus, their lenses are incredible, you don't know what you're missing until you try Randolph's SkyTec mineral glass lenses - they'll change the way you see sunglasses for life!


----------



## upr_crust

It has been a week since I last donned a suit, a combination of meteorology and tasks for which a suit would be a liability. It is good to get back into dressing up, so that I do not lose my status as "jaunty flaneur".

As it happens, this evening I have a double header of museum receptions/previews - the Met and the Modern, so there is something of an excuse for me to wear something better than jeans, a buttondown shirt, and sneakers.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Paul Stuart
Tie - Drake's
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - The Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Santoni
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> It has been a week since I last donned a suit, a combination of meteorology and tasks for which a suit would be a liability. It is good to get back into dressing up, so that I do not lose my status as "jaunty flaneur".
> 
> As it happens, this evening I have a double header of museum receptions/previews - the Met and the Modern, so there is something of an excuse for me to wear something better than jeans, a buttondown shirt, and sneakers.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Paul Stuart
> Tie - Drake's
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - The Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Santoni
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 40435
> View attachment 40436
> View attachment 40437
> View attachment 40438
> View attachment 40439
> View attachment 40440


Love every single article right down to the dark blue/black (?) suede shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Love every single article right down to the dark blue/black (?) suede shoes.


Thanks, FF - for the record, the shoes are navy suede.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> It has been a week since I last donned a suit, a combination of meteorology and tasks for which a suit would be a liability. It is good to get back into dressing up, so that I do not lose my status as "jaunty flaneur".
> 
> As it happens, this evening I have a double header of museum receptions/previews - the Met and the Modern, so there is something of an excuse for me to wear something better than jeans, a buttondown shirt, and sneakers.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Paul Stuart
> Tie - Drake's
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - The Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Santoni
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 40435
> View attachment 40436
> View attachment 40437
> View attachment 40438
> View attachment 40439
> View attachment 40440


That is one of my favorite suits that you own.


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> That is one of my favorite suits that you own.


Thank you, Jeff.

The sun has returned to NYC, and I've returned to the wearing of suits. I always feel more relaxed in a brown suit, and today's has always suited me very well.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Corcione, Napoli
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Santoni
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

A special weekend edition for me, as I am attending the Metropolitan Opera this afternoon, and thus have the excuse to dress for the occasion, though it is a matinee. I've opted for one of my more favorite suits, a pair of cufflinks I bought on sale several years ago, and haven't worn in ages, and a cap rather than a proper hat, so as to ease any coat check issues at the Met.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - YSL
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Albert Thurston via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> A special weekend edition for me, as I am attending the Metropolitan Opera this afternoon, and thus have the excuse to dress for the occasion, though it is a matinee. I've opted for one of my more favorite suits, a pair of cufflinks I bought on sale several years ago, and haven't worn in ages, and a cap rather than a proper hat, so as to ease any coat check issues at the Met.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - YSL
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Braces - Albert Thurston via Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 40519
> View attachment 40520
> View attachment 40521
> View attachment 40522
> View attachment 40523
> View attachment 40524


Well done - really like the shoes / you've done well with Paul Stuart's shoes. And, as always, what a coat.

I haven't been in (probably) ten years, but even then, the matinee Met audience was very casually dressed overall. You won't be the only one, but I bet you are in the minority in a suit and tie. Good for you, holding up the standards.


----------



## upr_crust

A late posting on a rainy day here in NYC. I have a members' party at the Frick early this evening, for which I need to make myself presentable, but, until now, my day has been dominated by exercise and domestic engineering, about which, sartorially, the less said the better. My appearance now at least won't frighten the horses, one hopes . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - The Wallace Collection, London
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - vintage and of unknown origin
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## bernoulli

New kicks. And no, I don't need to look formal for my job, so green shoes work (barely).


----------



## upr_crust

It's a sunny afternoon in NYC, and I have an early dinner planned, prior to an evening at the Met, for a performance of "Cosi fan tutte". Today's suit was the next one on the suit rack in rotation, but apropos of the evening's activity.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## upr_crust

The week continues with cultural events, this evening's being a members' viewing at the Morgan Library. Prior to that, I have an appointment with my dentist - a cleaning, and also a consult on a tooth that has been bothering me for some time - one takes the bad with the good.

I am breaking, or at least bending, one of my own rules with regard to the mixing of patterns with similar scales, i.e. today's choice of shirt and tie, but the colors of the suit, shirt and tie work well enough together to make one forget that I've put a small scale printed pattern on top of a muted glen plaid.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - Zegna
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - The Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London

Included below is a selfie from last night's performance of Mozart's "Cosi fan tutte" - a most enjoyable production.


----------



## ran23

I have some tan/grey suede brogues, that really need to be a different colour. I think dark brown is it.


----------



## Peak and Pine

ran23 said:


> I have some tan/grey suede brogues, that really need to be a different colour. I think dark brown is it.


What are you talking about, a saddle shoe, a spectator? You may be sleep walking here. You're in the wrong thread. Read the title.


----------



## upr_crust

ran23 said:


> I have some tan/grey suede brogues, that really need to be a different colour. I think dark brown is it.





Peak and Pine said:


> What are you talking about, a saddle shoe, a spectator? You may be sleep walking here. You're in the wrong thread. Read the title.


I think that Ran23 might have been musing about dyeing his existing shoes to the color of my dark brown wingtips worn yesterday, hence his posting in this thread.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oh.


----------



## upr_crust

A sunny Saturday, after a cold, raw, wet Friday - time to dress up a bit, and enjoy the sunshine.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt, trousers, and shoes - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Ashear
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Hilditch & Key
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand


----------



## 215339

2 months ago, close enough. -40 with windchill has its challenges. Toque/Beanie unseen.










Underneath










Snuggliness


----------



## eagle2250

delicious_scent said:


> 2 months ago, close enough. -40 with windchill has its challenges. Toque/Beanie unseen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuggliness


.....and all fine choices, for sure! My personal favorite would be the Blackwatch Robe.


----------



## EclecticSr.

eagle2250 said:


> .....and all fine choices, for sure! My personal favorite would be the Blackwatch Robe.


Nah, mine would be to venture out in -40 weather shoeless.


----------



## 215339

eagle2250 said:


> .....and all fine choices, for sure! My personal favorite would be the Blackwatch Robe.


thanks eagle!

lounging around at home in a chilly house, it never gets old!


----------



## Jeff84

Treating myself to dinner after picking up my alterations at Brooks Brothers this afternoon. I picked up two new suits today. Pictured is a gray BrooksCool summer weight suit. Not pictured I also got an 1818 winter weight charcoal suit.
Today I wore Brooks Brothers: sport coat, tie, shirt and lapel flower pin.
Joseph Abboud: trousers and shoes.
Paul Stuart: pocket square
The Tie Bar: tie clasp (military lingo).


----------



## upr_crust

The sun continues to shine in NYC, with a warming effect - highs today are predicted to reach 20C/68F this afternoon. I've opted for a lighter weight suit, and a lightweight topcoat with which to face the elements.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's (now defunct, alas)
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

This evening is a members' viewing of the Met Breuer's retrospective of the works of Gerhard Richter - perhaps an occasion worthy of donning a tie. The weather is cooler and more overcast than yesterday, which turned out to be a quite glorious day - so warm that I offloaded my hat, scarf, and coat midway through the afternoon. I am hoping that I can get away with only today's suit and hat with which to face the elements outside.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - vintage no name brand
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

The sun remains out today, albeit cooler than Monday and yesterday. This might be my last posting for the week, as I'm planning a field trip to New Haven, and the art museums at Yale for tomorrow, and Friday is predicted to be wet - we shall see.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Boots - Joseph Cheaney
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

After a day off from Manhattan, visiting the cultural offerings of the Yale campus in New Haven, I return to find much of the cultural life of NYC to be temporarily closed. I am glad that I saw the exhibitions that I have seen before the shutdown, as much as I understand the public health issues involved.

Today's attire is overkill for the mundane errands which I need to run today, but, as it has stopped raining, and will be mild and bright by the afternoon, I am attempting to maintain a chipper outlook in what will most likely be, at best, a very dull time in the metropolis. (in comparison with the potentially dire fate of contracting COVID-19, dull is a most bearable state of being.)

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Jeff84

As always Bruce,

you look very sharp. The outbreak just hit Michigan, low and behold one of the first occurred in my hometown. Rumor has it there is another potentially infected person at the Ford plant I work at.

Jeff


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> As always Bruce,
> 
> you look very sharp. The outbreak just hit Michigan, low and behold one of the first occurred in my hometown. Rumor has it there is another potentially infected person at the Ford plant I work at.
> 
> Jeff


Thank you for the compliment, and sorry for the outbreak. Remain calm, and wash your hands.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Thank you for the compliment, and sorry for the outbreak. Remain calm, and wash your hands.


I am calm as can be. It is a shame though, that work places have to remind employees to wash their hands.


----------



## Jeff84

Sadly, I will have to postpone my trip to the Detroit Institute of Arts for the time being. I am writing an essay about John Watson Copley's _Watson and the Shark_ painting for a college class.

Presumably (and rightfully so) the upcoming _Swan Lake_ performance at The Detroit Opera House will be cancelled as well. Hopefully we can get through this ordeal in a calm manner.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you for the compliment, and sorry for the outbreak. Remain calm, and wash your hands.


And use hand sanitizer too.


----------



## upr_crust

After four days of casual attire, a change in the weather for the better (sunny and seasonably cool), and the potential threat of "shelter in place", I've opted to suit up for the day, as opportunities for such activity might become in short supply very soon. Let me grasp hold of this symbolic act of maintaining civilized standards while the grasp is still within my reach.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Carmina
Hat - Selentino


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> After four days of casual attire, a change in the weather for the better (sunny and seasonably cool), and the potential threat of "shelter in place", I've opted to suit up for the day, as opportunities for such activity might become in short supply very soon. Let me grasp hold of this symbolic act of maintaining civilized standards while the grasp is still within my reach.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - Carmina
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 41324
> View attachment 41325
> View attachment 41326
> View attachment 41327
> View attachment 41328
> View attachment 41329


Thank you upr_crust. You are looking every bit as good in retirement, as you have always looked in the wonderful photos you have so generously shared with us. You continue to set the sartorial standard that so many of us must struggle to achieve! Take care and have a great day.


----------



## Peak and Pine

eagle2250 said:


> Thank you upr_crust. You are looking every bit as good in retirement, as you have always looked in the wonderful photos you have so generously shared with us. You continue to set the sartorial standard that so many of us must struggle to achieve! Take care and have a great day.


Whoa, man overboard. Upper dresses very well 'tis true, but really.


----------



## upr_crust

After my morning exercises and lunch, I decided to take a walk up Madison Avenue, practicing social distancing, which wasn't difficult, as there were very few people around, and very few stores open, and those few that were had signs announcing their temporary closure starting tomorrow. I have never seen NYC such a ghost town, which, for stopping the pandemic, is a good thing, but the economic fallout from this action will be nasty and, I fear, rather long lasting. ☹


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> After my morning exercises and lunch, I decided to take a walk up Madison Avenue, practicing social distancing, which wasn't difficult, as there were very few people around, and very few stores open, and those few that were had signs announcing their temporary closure starting tomorrow. I have never seen NYC such a ghost town, which, for stopping the pandemic, is a good thing, but the economic fallout from this action will be nasty and, I fear, rather long lasting. ☹


It is very quiet in South East Michigan as well. The Big Three stopped all production at plants throughout the country. My facility had 1-2 workers test positive for COVID-19, thankfully not in my building. I am off work until the end of the month. Sadly the unveiling of the Bronco has been pushed back, as well as the launch.


----------



## upr_crust

In the early days of the Plague, when one is stuck indoors for long periods, one's mind wanders. In my case, my mind wandered in the direction of formal stud sets. A recent inventory of my jewelry boxes brought to light the fact that I have eight sets of cufflinks and studs, two sets assembled after the fact (cufflinks bought separately from studs). My most recent purchase of such items was a sterling silver set, octagonal, with mother of pearl faces, set with a small yellow sapphire, and edged in yellow enamel - a byproduct of my last trip to London in January (that seems a long time ago).

As I've had trouble in the past with studs spontaneously becoming disengaged, giving me unexpected and unwanted cleavage, I wanted to try on my latest set of studs, to ensure that they would stay in place, and, as I was bothering to use a proper tuxedo shirt for this purpose, I decided to try on all eight - in for a penny, in for a pound.

A photo of all eight sets is as below:










The set at the top of the picture is one of the two assembled sets. The cufflinks I had made for me some 25-30 years ago, but the studs I found on Etsy a couple of years ago, looking to make use of the cufflinks (which are 14K gold and lapis lazuli) in a formal setting. The studs are set with lapis, but are gilded brass.

Left to right of the boxed sets, the newest set, as described above, from Deakin & Francis; an inexpensive black enamel set bought on sale in the last gasping days of the NYC discounter Syms; an inexpensive mother-of-pearl set bought some 40 years ago; and the second assembled set - a pair of sterling silver & enamel cufflinks from a now-defunct shop in the Princes Arcade in London, matched with a set of studs in exactly the same style from Budd shirtmakers in London.

Below, a set of inexpensive gold knots, more than likely from Syms, some couple of decades ago; a set of square base metal enamel links and studs from Brooks Brothers, bought and used for more than a decade; and a set of silk knots, which came with a formal shirt (exact source unknown). The gold knots, and the square studs were sewn onto seam binding by me (rather hamfistedly, to be sure, but effectively), in order to ensure that I did not lose them - the silk knots came as shown.

The studs from Deakin & Francis, and the studs bought from Etsy both have flat round backs, the size of buttons, which are not the easiest things to put on (they need to put on front to back - first buttoned into the top shirt placket, then into the stud holes behind the placket), but are guaranteed to stay in place. The blue sterling enamel set have mechanisms which are supposed to fold to secure the studs, but do not do so, in my experience. I had my jeweler here in NYC solder the mechanisms shut, but, even solidly shut, even for the short time that I wore them this afternoon, they were coming undone. Grrrr.

Of the inexpensive sets, the black enamel, the gold knots, and the square gold enamel sets have solid backs, and stay in place better than the set from Budd, even though the flat backs of the cheaper sets are smaller in diameter than the sets from Deakin & Francis and Etsy - better but not perfect. (The black enamel set I've never worn until this afternoon.)

The mother of pearl set has that strange pin-like backing, which I never have found satisfactory, and I've worn the set of studs once, many years ago.

Below are photos of me wearing each of the stud sets, for reference, and, just to keep it real, I was properly formal even down to my feet, proof included.


----------



## Oviatt

That all look great! My vote goes to the silver and enamel set from London. Very nice.


----------



## ItalianStyle

I own several cuff links, but only studs in white and in black (for white and black tie. Those Princes Arcade / Budd are stunning.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Growing up in a repressed setting (mom wouldn't let us smoke until we were 12), the term _stud_ was unknown (except mom referencing her boyfriend), so it was late in life that I come to experience them as a clothing accessory. Like here, right now, vicariously through Upper's swell collection. Despite the Hands Up Don't Shoot pose. Very nice. Very impressive. Keep collecting.


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, after a long period of rain all day yesterday, and though I am stuck indoors, like the rest of the world, for the great majority of my day, I do have just cause to go outside for a short while, and see no reason that I cannot look good while doing so.

In a way, I am also celebrating the past - today's shirt and tie are both, to the best of my recollection, some 20+ years old.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - no name brand and vintage
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## momsdoc

Nuff said


----------



## Jeff84

A little off topic, but how is everyone spending their time amidst this social distancing?

Me, I’m reorganizing my dress closet (yet again), trying to get ahead with my homework and catching up on tv. That and preparing for the impending yard work, that I so thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> A little off topic, but how is everyone spending their time amidst this social distancing?
> 
> Me, I'm reorganizing my dress closet (yet again), trying to get ahead with my homework and catching up on tv. That and preparing for the impending yard work, that I so thoroughly enjoy.


As a retiree, other than indefinitely delaying our frequent field trips to distant locations and for shopping or local sightseeing, my daily schedule is pretty much what it has been. But frankly, just knowing "the man(!)" has levied restrictions on our free movement wieghs heavily on my the the wifes mind(s)! However, such is life....must carry such burdens with a smile. As for how our membership is handling the self-imposed isolation, there is a Covid-19 Virus thread in the Interchange. Pretty interesting, methinks! Take care and have a great day.


----------



## wildcat1976

momsdoc said:


> Nuff said
> 
> View attachment 41766


momsdoc;
Thank you for your courage in putting your health at risk to provide care to others during these difficult times.


----------



## Howard

Jeff84 said:


> A little off topic, but how is everyone spending their time amidst this social distancing?
> 
> Me, I'm reorganizing my dress closet (yet again), trying to get ahead with my homework and catching up on tv. That and preparing for the impending yard work, that I so thoroughly enjoy.


I'm pretty much bored inside the house.


----------



## upr_crust

Yesterday was an overcast day in NYC, of which I spent the bulk of the morning walking the 3 mile round trip stroll to my dentist, for a root canal, a process that I will be repeating tomorrow, in the predicted rain. (What my dentist will be doing to me tomorrow remains to be seen - I had thought that he had dug enough out of my mouth yesterday. We shall see.)

However, the sun today is shining brightly in NYC, and with today's attire, I am both digging into the sartorial archives for items I've not worn in years, literally (tie and cufflinks), and am checking to see if the program of increased exercise, instituted in the wake of the departure from my last employer in January, has had any effect. The last time that I attempted to wear today's suit, it was a very tight, uncomfortable fit. I am pleased to report that, at least today, it fits much more comfortably. These days, one takes one's small pleasures where one can.

Where I can wear this entire rig remains to be seen, though errands do need to be run later this afternoon - not precisely what most people wear buying groceries, but there is no law against it, so far as I am aware.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt & scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Barney's NYC
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## bernoulli

It is a great tie! I can see why it would see little use (it is wider than the average tie today) but I am glad you rediscovered. It goes really well with that suit.


----------



## upr_crust

The rain predicted for today has passed NYC by, and I will be off soon, visiting my dentist for the second time this week. Today's attire is a bit recycled (yesterday's shirt), combined with more casual elements, to reflect that I've got a three mile hike (round trip) ahead of me.

Jacket & pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Levi's
Boots - Magnanni
Cap - Brooks Brothers


----------



## Kyle76

Crusty, and all New Yorkers, please be safe!


----------



## upr_crust

On this, April Fool's Day, I have engaged in, perhaps, a foolish endeavor, playing Wardrobe Roulette, that game in which one dons clothing that one has not worn in a very long time, with the chance that it will no longer fit. Happily, since even before our common enforced leisure at home, I had stepped up my exercise program, such that the trend for my body weight is on a slightly down curve, meaning that everything donned today fitted (well, at least as well as it did originally).

Today's suit, from the dry cleaner tags, hadn't been worn in 18 months, and today's shirt, not in a year. It is moments like this that remind me that my wardrobe is larger than I imagine.

At least the sun is shining in NYC - exercise, at least in the form of errand running, may be in order.

Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Vancouver Art Museum
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## icky thump

For those of us staying at home, what I am wearing today is a variant of what I have worn for the past two weeks: sweat pants and a T shirt.


----------



## eagle2250

icky thump said:


> For those of us staying at home, what I am wearing today is a variant of what I have worn for the past two weeks: sweat pants and a T shirt.


LOL. Swap out the sweat pants for chinos and the T-shirt for a collared, knit polo shirt and you are Trad, foe sure!


----------



## ItalianStyle

I make an effort to change into work clothes when working from home and then back into casual clothes when the work is over.
The reason is that making free time 'leak' into the work time unfortunately also makes work time leak into the free time. If I don't have the mental divider that my 6 minutes commute symbolizes, I have to make an extra effort to separate the two.


----------



## upr_crust

Although the weather in NYC is predicted to be periodically rainy, the boredom factor has increased at home such that I've gotten dressed up.

The theme for today is recycling, with side orders of the transgressive and the annoying. As my dry cleaner/shirt laundry is closed for the duration, I am now my own shirt launderer, so I am recycling my shirt from Wednesday, trying it out with a less formal suit and tie.

For annoying, today's suit is one of my least favorite, a monument to the salesmanship of my salesman at Paul Stuart. The fabric and the jacket are fine, but the trousers are so slim-cut that it is a challenge (even after having them un-tapered) to get my calves into them. Today's shirt was made for me at Brooks, but, for reasons yet unknown to me, the fitter decided that I needed a trimmer fit than normal, meaning that I can barely breathe in it unless I am close to my optimal weight (which I am actually moving towards, happily). Today's shoes, as handsome as they are, are on the Uetam last from Carmina, which, it turns out, not a last sympathetic to the shape of my feet.

For transgressive, today's socks, and the almost matching of today's tie and pocket square.

Enough of my whingeing - the details on the attire:

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Michaelsons of London, via Thomas Farthing, London
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, and the weather is mild enough to dispense with an overcoat, hat, or scarf.

As a fellow poster on another site suggested recently, our time of public health enforced house arrest could be gainfully used for the review of our collective wardrobes, in order to see what should be "de-accessioned" (i.e. find its way to the local thrift store). Today's choice of attire reflects that review, for me, at least.

Today's suit was acquired well in excess of 10 years ago, when I was a somewhat larger gentleman, and has been altered to fit my more current size, a process through which I've been with several suits, and with repetition, I find that the results less and less satisfactory. Today's suit was initially closer to my current size than had been some other suits that have passed out of my possession, but it still looks (to me, at least) as if it were not quite my right size (certainly, the shoulders are wider than our my shoulders at present). The jacket is also a bit long by current standards, and the trousers a bit full (and a bit long, reflective of the shrinkage of my cartilage with the aging process).

I've not had occasion to wear today's suit since a friend's wedding last July, so removing it from the rotation will hardly leave me bereft of clothing options.

But, that being said, my attire for the day is more than adequate to insulate me from the outside elements, though more than a bit much for the activities available at this time due to the health emergency. However, donning the suit makes me feel better - mental health is important too, in this time of crisis.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Regent
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

After yesterday's monchromatic offering, and in light of the fact that Easter is fast approaching, I chose today's attire with Easter (and the color scheme of Easter eggs) in mind. The weather continues to be sunny and pleasant in NYC - perfect for a well socially-distanced stroll.

As for the age of the separate pieces, today's braces and pocket square are relatively recent acquisitions, but today's suit is a decade old, I believe, and today's shoes, shirt, and cufflinks are older than that. Today's tie I can state definitely is 19 years old, as the year of its manufacture is printed on the silk. At my age, I've become my own vintage shop. 

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Thomas Pink
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Alden


----------



## upr_crust

These days, the two controlling factors which determine what I will be wearing on any given day are the weather, and what articles of clothing in my closet are speaking to me (no, not literally - I may be a little stir crazy, but not THAT stir crazy). If I see something in the closet that I've not worn in a while, that starts the process by which I figure out what I might want to wear - a design puzzle to stimulate my brain.

Today's weather, initially predicted to be wet, has turned pleasant, and I wanted to get another wearing out of my newest sports jacket before the weather turns too warm for it to be worn. Once that was decided, all the other bits fell more or less into place.

Sports jacket - Gieves & Hawkes, London
Shirt - Kamakura
Tie, trousers, & shoes - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Robert Talbott


----------



## upr_crust

It is the end of the week, and although I am no longer working, and even though we are all effectively housebound for public health reasons, I still like being dressed up, at least to a degree. The weather in NYC has turned colder, with a slight chance of rain later today, but I am ignoring, for the moment, the chance of wetness, and concentrating on the coolness, and the wind chill, which is alleged to be significant, with my choice of attire for today.

As it's Friday, a sports jacket is appropriate attire, and today's is a recently acquired favorite of mine.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - The Shirt Store (long defunct - today's shirt is about 20 years old)
Tie & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## icky thump

Well, I had to do a video deposition all week so I had to rotate between Hertling trousers and either US Polo button collared shirts or a TM Lewin purple striped shirt. Thought going full suit was a bit much, even though I haven't worn anything but Tshirts, and jeans or sweatpants, for a month.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42377


Outstanding double monks in an outstanding color.


----------



## iam.mike

@upr_crust - have you found a way to sport a matching / coordinating face mask? 

The closest I've come to wearing normal clothing in the last month has been when I had the need to visit our office briefly to pick up some deliveries.

My daily uniform has been quite sad, but at the same time quite comfortable.


----------



## eagle2250

mikel said:


> @upr_crust - have you found a way to sport a matching / coordinating face mask?
> 
> The closest I've come to wearing normal clothing in the last month has been when I had the need to visit our office briefly to pick up some deliveries.
> 
> My daily uniform has been quite sad, but at the same time quite comfortable.


As the wife and I were participating in online Easter Services with our church, SWMBO noticed that I was wearing one of my Tori Richard's Hawaiian shirts as we sat side by side before the computer screen in the Man Cave. Her unvarnished response was, "well, that's a first. I would have expected your navy blazer and a tie at the very least." In any event, while not wearing what would be considered a traditional , brand new, Easter ensemble, she was dressed a whole lot better than me! LOL.  Facemaske were not required at home!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> As the wife and I were participating in online Easter Services with our church, SWMBO noticed that I was wearing one of my Tori Richard's Hawaiian shirts as we sat side by side before the computer screen in the Man Cave. Her unvarnished response was, "well, that's a first. I would have expected your navy blazer and a tie at the very least." In any event, while not wearing what would be considered a traditional , brand new, Easter ensemble, she was dressed a whole lot better than me! LOL.  Facemaske were not required at home!


Were you guys visible to the others online?

I've read some comments (Twitter, etc.) arguing that sheltering in place will accelerate the trend toward casual attire as people are getting used to working, attending on-line church, etc., in their sweats, jeans, etc., and that they won't want to go back to dressing up when it's over.

Also, since more people will probably work from home permanently, the general demand for work attire will go down. I've worked from home for years, but always dressed in nice casual (chinos, OCBDs, Shetlands, etc.), but now that, on most days, I don't leave the house or see anyone but my girlfriend, I wear the same three "outfits" of old chinos or a pair of very old and soft wheat jeans, old t-shirts and an old sweat jacket or sweatshirt. If this keeps up, I won't need to buy clothes ever again .

Kidding aside, I know there are, obviously, much, much more important things than this going on (and am engaged in a few of them), but since this is what our site's about, kinda relevant thoughts.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Church's handmade croc loafers and some spanking new BB Clark trousers in US Park Service green!









Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Were you guys visible to the others online?
> 
> I've read some comments (Twitter, etc.) arguing that sheltering in place will accelerate the trend toward casual attire as people are getting used to working, attending on-line church, etc., in their sweats, jeans, etc., and that they won't want to go back to dressing up when it's over.
> 
> Also, since more people will probably work from home permanently, the general demand for work attire will go down. I've worked from home for years, but always dressed in nice casual (chinos, OCBDs, Shetlands, etc.), but now that, on most days, I don't leave the house or see anyone but my girlfriend, I wear the same three "outfits" of old chinos or a pair of very old and soft wheat jeans, old t-shirts and an old sweat jacket or sweatshirt. If this keeps up, I won't need to buy clothes ever again .
> 
> Kidding aside, I know there are, obviously, much, much more important things than this going on (and am engaged in a few of them), but since this is what our site's about, kinda relevant thoughts.


I'm pretty sure that we could not be seen, but I have been bamboozled by computers, iphones and ipads on a fairly regular basis in the past. :crazy: LOL. It is a convenient way to attend services, but I miss seeing the rest of the congregation.


----------



## Peak and Pine

My brother, an Episcopal priest, did a funeral via Zoom this morning. Whadda way to go.


----------



## Dhaller

Fading Fast said:


> Were you guys visible to the others online?
> 
> I've read some comments (Twitter, etc.) arguing that sheltering in place will accelerate the trend toward casual attire as people are getting used to working, attending on-line church, etc., in their sweats, jeans, etc., and that they won't want to go back to dressing up when it's over.


Here we have a strict house rule: you get up, clean up, and get dressed for the day. No "lounging" in pajamas. We've had that rule for Sundays and holidays for years; no reason to stop now.

That said: I think a lot of people are going to change sizes. I'm seeing serious fitness programs on the one-hand, and daily baking on the other. Diminishment vs. corpulence ascendent.

I've lost about 8 lbs in the past month, from ~185 to 177 (this morning): I had been on a strength training program, packing in the proteins and fats for "gains", but - with my lack of foresight, absent a home power rack and barbells (I miss you, serious lifting gym!) - I'm spending 2-3 hours daily in HIIT, tabata, cycling, and yoga. I'm *right* at the cusp of "next smaller waist size".

(And then daily, I see my more, er, what here in the Deep South we call "healthy" friends posting daily pictures of cakes, pies, brisket, BBQ pork, etc, etc... tailors are going to be b-u-s-y when this finally resolves!)

DH


----------



## upr_crust

There are only so many days in which one can wear casual wear without one beginning to morph into a sartorial sea slug - not a pretty sight - so, for today, in the absence of rain, I'm cycling through my "proper" wardrobe once again.

I try to rotate through my shirts, and chose today's as I hadn't worn it in a very long time, and I've always liked the fabric. I had forgotten, however, the difficulties in fastening a button tab collar. You will note a slight difference in the close up photo of suit, shirt, and tie, from the other shots. As the tie originally chosen for this outfit was too heavily lined, I could not button the button tab on the collar, and needed to make a last-minute substitution with another tie of a similar color, but with less interfacing. Grrr.

Enough attire to make it out the front door of my apartment building, something which in yesterday's rain storms I opted not to do.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - on close up shot - Tyrwhitt; all other shots - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Edward Green for Brooks Brothers


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ The braces with the side-tab pants looks nicer/cleaner than when the pants have belt loops. 

As to tab-collar challenges - I've owned the button, snap, and stud version (are there any others?). The snap works best when new, but after enough launderings, it can become persnickety. And, of course, it can pop "free" during the day. 

The stud seems complicated, but I found that once I "got it," it worked pretty well. The button one was, IMO, always the hardest one to work as you're trying to hold two small loops together, behind a tie while also trying to slip the button (which is usually pretty tiny) into a darn-small loop - that's asking a lot of a person very early in the morning. 

And as you note, add in a thick tie - on any of them - and all hell can break loose.


----------



## icky thump

What are you wearing today?

Hopefully a shirt for virtual court appearances.


----------



## eagle2250

icky thump said:


> What are you wearing today?
> 
> Hopefully a shirt for virtual court appearances.


Hey, close to home! Broward County is just to the East of us on Route 192. 

PS: I must have been half asleep when I posted the above. Broward County is not east of us, but Brevard County is. The article referred to by icky thump relates to Broward County. My mistake.


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> No it's not. You're next to Orlando, Broward's next to Miami, my party place in the 70s. That's 200 hard miles away, fella. Get your a** on Florida's Turnpike and check it out. You're not in Indiana anymore, Dotty.


Good catch...sorry for my carelessness. The article related to Broward County and in my addled mind at 0-dark thirty this morning, that was close enough to register as Brevard County, which does border Osceola County! LOL. Thanks for the correction. :crazy:


----------



## Jeff84

Having belt loops removed from trousers that do not have side adjuster tabs, good idea or bad idea? I stopped wearing belts with my suits and dress pants.


----------



## vonSuess

Well, I think belt loop removal sounds like a good idea depending on how neatly the removal is done. I've thought about it myself with otr trousers as I always wear suspenders as opposed to belts. I think things would look better without loops although I don't know they're all that visible under my vests, anyway...


----------



## upr_crust

The sun is shining yet again in NYC, but the weather has turned cool, affording me the chance to wear a winter weight suit, with only a hat for extra insulation (highs are predicted to be 54F/12C by the afternoon). The hat is necessary not only for insulation, but protection from the sun, as I was out yesterday afternoon, without a hat, and stationary for some time (the line outside the local Trader Joe's moved glacially slowly, and I got a little sunburned on my bald pate).

That being said, for all of the other fates one could face in this time of pandemic, getting a little too much sun, and being a little stir crazy is a fate easily borne.

To that end, I can at least entertain myself (and, I hope, at least some of the readers of this forum) with my daily sartorial choices.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet, via Bergdorf Goodman, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Corcione, Naples, Italy
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Canali
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be unseasonably cool in NYC, thus allowing me license to wear winter weight suits without undue sweating. Today's suit is very warm indeed, so I can eschew an overcoat this afternoon, when I go out in the streets to scavenge for food, with my face chastely covered (at least my nose and mouth, due to the pandemic).

This is the first time that I've worn a patterned shirt with this suit - to that end, I kept the color palette limited to shades of blue, since the windowpane on this beast is rather bold, and the outfit as a whole doesn't need a lot of other distractions.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

As stated, I went out to run an errand at the local supermarket with face chastely covered, though the effect, with the black bandanna, the sunglasses, and the fedora has more a film noir feel to it. Add a cane to the mixture, and one might get the impression that I am on the wrong side of the law . . .


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> As stated, I went out to run an errand at the local supermarket with face chastely covered, though the effect, with the black bandanna, the sunglasses, and the fedora has more a film noir feel to it. Add a cane to the mixture, and one might get the impression that I am on the wrong side of the law . . .
> 
> View attachment 42616


...and my guess is you know how to use that cane in the spirit of confrontation management. I swear I'm going to open up a brand new Monopoly game and one of the playing pieces is going to be an image of you, my friend!


----------



## upr_crust

Expectedly, the weather today in NYC is cooler than average, and unexpectedly, the rain predicted for today is holding off until this evening. Conditions being as they are, I've dressed up, a bit, with layers, as I do need to go out an run an errand later this afternoon. You all will have to imagine what today's attire will look like with a black bandanna over my nose and mouth - I will not belabor that visual joke more than once.

Oddly enough, the practice of getting dressed, and photographing the results (and posting them online for the potential entertainment of the assembled masses) does have some therapeutic value in these days of enforced localized leisure - one hopes for you, as viewers, as well as me, the perpetrator.

Blazer, shirt, waistcoat, pocket square & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Bow tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Boots & cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## upr_crust

In these days of pandemic-induced social isolation, it's the little things that we do to add structure and, if possible, pleasure, to our daily existence that make the isolation bearable. Even before social distancing was a requirement, I was filling my mornings with exercise, a necessity after my last trip abroad, which put an ugly strain on the waistbands of my trousers, and, for my own amusement, dressing up - solving a design problem using the contents of my closet to, one hopes, make me look better than I did before getting dressed.

And so it continues. I try to rotate through the contents of my closets, trying to wear those things which I've not worn in a while - sometimes in a long while. Today's shirt hasn't seen the light of day in many months, as the fit is trim, and I haven't been trim in a while, and today's boots I never seem to have occasion to wear, hence their inclusion in today's attire. Are the boots absolutely correct with a suit - no; do I care - not an iota.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Turnbull & Asser
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods
Hat - Selentino


----------



## icky thump

Jeff84 said:


> Having belt loops removed from trousers that do not have side adjuster tabs, good idea or bad idea? I stopped wearing belts with my suits and dress pants.


Essential, assuming you are braces, full-time.


----------



## upr_crust

The sun is again shining in Manhattan, albeit coldly, allowing me to cycle through the winter suit rotation without fear of over-insulation.

I've dug deeply into the archives of available shirts and ties for today's combo - today's shirt most likely hasn't been worn in nearly a year, and I cannot remember the last time I wore today's tie, but I thought that both would make an interesting contrast against the deep umber brown of today's suit.

I've included in today's photos something non-sartorial. From my little perch of an apartment, I am able to see the Empire State quite clearly, and the lights were set last night in emulation of emergency lights on first responder vehicles, as a tribute to the first responders dealing with the current pandemic as it affects NYC. I've included a photo of same.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson, London
Tie - Church's
Cufflinks - a craft show held in the park near the church of Nuestra Senora del Pilar, in the Recoleta district of Buenos Aires. The stones are rhodocrosite, the national gem stone of Argentina.
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, via Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## Jeff84

Not worthy of a picture, but I have spent much of the stay at home order wearing either sweats or athletic pants. The warmer weather has allowed me to begin much anticipated yard work. Alas, due to the cold weather today I have donned blue jeans for the first time in over a week.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> As stated, I went out to run an errand at the local supermarket with face chastely covered, though the effect, with the black bandanna, the sunglasses, and the fedora has more a film noir feel to it. Add a cane to the mixture, and one might get the impression that I am on the wrong side of the law . . .
> 
> View attachment 42616


Bruce,

I think this is what Sherlock Holmes would look like had the Black Death taken place in the 1800's.


----------



## upr_crust

It continues to be unseasonably cool here in NYC - overcast, with an anticipated high of only 9C/48F, so there is still time to indulge in three-piece flannel suits. Not that I have anything scheduled for today requiring such a get-up, but it beats moping around in sweat pants and a T-shirt.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Victoria & Albert Museum, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## Jeff84

My "work from home" attire is the most casual pictures I will post on here. As my job does not allow me to work from home, I am focusing on my homework. Breaking in my new Brooks Brothers t-shirt with Levi's and canvas shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC, after a very wet and clammy Sunday, has dried out a bit, though still cooler than normal for late April, affording yet another last hurrah for a winter weight suit. Paired with it today are a pair of boots I bought from Cheaney's shop near Covent Garden only last January, but with world events being what they are, it seems decades ago.

The non-sartorial photo for today is of the lights on the Empire State Building, blue and orange in honor of the NYC Fire Department. One can see, by the diffusion of light, how cloudy last night was here.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - J Press
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Boots - Cheaney
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC.
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jeff84

Continuing my extremely casual lay-off attire, running quickly to the grocery store. Wearing Levi jeans along with another new Brooks Brothers t-shirt and my favorite jean jacket.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be sunny, but today with the added bonus of being seasonably warm, inspiring me to wear something from the spring/summer wardrobe. Digging through the rotation of shirts, I found today's - something I've not worn in a year, judging from the date on the laundry tag, and a shirt that must be a decade or more old, judging from its fit and construction. I am my own vintage clothing store.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Alden
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC continues to be sunny, but today with the added bonus of being seasonably warm, inspiring me to wear something from the spring/summer wardrobe. Digging through the rotation of shirts, I found today's - something I've not worn in a year, judging from the date on the laundry tag, and a shirt that must be a decade or more old, judging from its fit and construction. I am my own vintage clothing store.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Alden
> Hat - Seifter Associates
> 
> View attachment 43166
> View attachment 43167
> View attachment 43168
> View attachment 43169
> View attachment 43170
> View attachment 43171


I like the tie with that suit.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is much cooler and grayer today than yesterday, hence the wearing of a heavier weight suit. By chance, today's suit, like yesterday's, is a PoW glen plaid, but in a different cut, and with a different set of accessories - theme and variation, by accident, driven more by my desire to wear today's tie and braces than anything more conscious.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - vintage, no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand


----------



## Yonkle

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is much cooler and grayer today than yesterday, hence the wearing of a heavier weight suit. By chance, today's suit, like yesterday's, is a PoW glen plaid, but in a different cut, and with a different set of accessories - theme and variation, by accident, driven more by my desire to wear today's tie and braces than anything more conscious.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - vintage, no name brand
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
> 
> View attachment 43214
> View attachment 43215
> View attachment 43216
> View attachment 43217
> View attachment 43218
> View attachment 43219


Among hundreds of home runs this one is a grand slam. Peak lapel one button and the shoes!!! You look so great in grey. Marvelous as always Crusty


----------



## upr_crust

After four days of casual attire in the epicenter of Lockdown-land, I am happy for the return of sunshine and seasonal temperatures - anything to encourage one to dress in something better than a T-shirt and sweatpants.

With the unseasonably cool weather abated, for the moment, in NYC, I've been able to select a lighter weight suit for today, and will, I believe, be able to rotate through the spring/summer suit selection going forward. As with everything of late, we shall see . . .

Suit - Brooks Brothers (Regent fit)
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - DVVS (a boutique jewelry shop in NYC, now defunct)
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Santoni

Included in this selection of photos is both my new uniform for grocery shopping (face covering at the ready) and a casual "lifestyle" shot from Central Park this past weekend, in my "I haven't shaved in 48 hours burqa".


----------



## upr_crust

The sun continues to shine brightly in NYC today, albeit less warmly than one might assume for early May. No matter, as it has allowed me the luxury of a wide choice of suits for the day. One of the Facebook menswear groups to which I post regularly declared today "Bow Tie Tuesday", which, in my case, evolved into "O, to be in Jermyn St., now that it is springtime" - the random imaginings of suit and accessories came out with a very Britannic flavor (or flavour, if you will).

Note that, for documentary purposes, I have foregone the comedic shot with face covering - that visual joke I played yesterday, and find no need to repeat myself on that front.

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood, London
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Hilditch & Key, London
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via New & Lingwood, London
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand, made in the UK
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## ran23

I love those braces.


----------



## upr_crust

Today is a day for logical absurdities.

A three-piece linen suit is a logical absurdity - a warm-weather fabric configured into a garment guaranteed to make the wearer swelter if worn on a meteorologically appropriate day for linen.

Dressing up during the current lockdown is equally absurd, from a practical point of view - either no one (other than members of one's immediate household) will see one's sartorial efforts, or one will be hopelessly overdressed to face the face-masked public.

However, the heart wants what it wants. At the end of May, for the last several years, the Frick Collection in NYC has had its annual garden party, wherein it opens the otherwise closed garden space in front of the Fifth Avenue mansion to members for an early evening celebration, a very colorful affair, and one of the highlights of my social calendar. This year, between the museum preparing to shut down for much-needed improvements to the infrastructure, and COVID-19, this party is not to be. My attire today is a variation on what I've worn to the party on occasion - thoroughly impractical for my activities for today (whatever few of them that there are), but a reminder of happier times.

For reference, here's the URL to see photos and video from previous years. I am not shown in the photos for 2019, but there are a few glimpses of me in the video from 2018.

*Spring Garden Party for Fellows and Young Fellows | The Frick Collection*
On Wednesday, May 29, 2019, more than 750 guests attended the Frick's annual Spring Garden Party for Fellows and Young Fellows. This year's event also celebrated the opening of Elective Affinities: Edmund de Waal at The Frick Collection, a temporary installation of sculptures by acclaimed author...







www.frick.org

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Turnbull & Asser, London
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - Ike Behar
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Alden via Brooks Brothers
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Today is a day for logical absurdities.
> 
> A three-piece linen suit is a logical absurdity - a warm-weather fabric configured into a garment guaranteed to make the wearer swelter if worn on a meteorologically appropriate day for linen.
> 
> Dressing up during the current lockdown is equally absurd, from a practical point of view - either no one (other than members of one's immediate household) will see one's sartorial efforts, or one will be hopelessly overdressed to face the face-masked public.
> 
> However, the heart wants what it wants. At the end of May, for the last several years, the Frick Collection in NYC has had its annual garden party, wherein it opens the otherwise closed garden space in front of the Fifth Avenue mansion to members for an early evening celebration, a very colorful affair, and one of the highlights of my social calendar. This year, between the museum preparing to shut down for much-needed improvements to the infrastructure, and COVID-19, this party is not to be. My attire today is a variation on what I've worn to the party on occasion - thoroughly impractical for my activities for today (whatever few of them that there are), but a reminder of happier times.
> 
> For reference, here's the URL to see photos and video from previous years. I am not shown in the photos for 2019, but there are a few glimpses of me in the video from 2018.
> 
> *Spring Garden Party for Fellows and Young Fellows | The Frick Collection*
> On Wednesday, May 29, 2019, more than 750 guests attended the Frick's annual Spring Garden Party for Fellows and Young Fellows. This year's event also celebrated the opening of Elective Affinities: Edmund de Waal at The Frick Collection, a temporary installation of sculptures by acclaimed author...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.frick.org
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Turnbull & Asser, London
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Pocket square - Ike Behar
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Alden via Brooks Brothers
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 43601
> View attachment 43602
> View attachment 43603
> View attachment 43604
> View attachment 43605
> View attachment 43606


Thank you. Re-posting that video made my day!


----------



## The Modern Dandy

I had a Zoom meeting, so I wore this. It was rainy here in Colorado at the time, so Spring clothes were a bit overkill.
Underwear
Shirt: Tasso Ella
Braces: CTM (Amazon Brand)
Cufflinks: Vintage
Tie: Tasso Ella
Socks: Easton Marlow
Overwear
Suit: Vinci
Pocket Watch: Charles Hubert Paris
Pocket Square: Vintage
Shoes: Stacy Adams


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Today is a day for logical absurdities.
> 
> A three-piece linen suit is a logical absurdity - a warm-weather fabric configured into a garment guaranteed to make the wearer swelter if worn on a meteorologically appropriate day for linen.
> 
> Dressing up during the current lockdown is equally absurd, from a practical point of view - either no one (other than members of one's immediate household) will see one's sartorial efforts, or one will be hopelessly overdressed to face the face-masked public.
> 
> However, the heart wants what it wants. At the end of May, for the last several years, the Frick Collection in NYC has had its annual garden party, wherein it opens the otherwise closed garden space in front of the Fifth Avenue mansion to members for an early evening celebration, a very colorful affair, and one of the highlights of my social calendar. This year, between the museum preparing to shut down for much-needed improvements to the infrastructure, and COVID-19, this party is not to be. My attire today is a variation on what I've worn to the party on occasion - thoroughly impractical for my activities for today (whatever few of them that there are), but a reminder of happier times.
> 
> For reference, here's the URL to see photos and video from previous years. I am not shown in the photos for 2019, but there are a few glimpses of me in the video from 2018.
> 
> *Spring Garden Party for Fellows and Young Fellows | The Frick Collection*
> On Wednesday, May 29, 2019, more than 750 guests attended the Frick's annual Spring Garden Party for Fellows and Young Fellows. This year's event also celebrated the opening of Elective Affinities: Edmund de Waal at The Frick Collection, a temporary installation of sculptures by acclaimed author...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.frick.org
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Turnbull & Asser, London
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Pocket square - Ike Behar
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Alden via Brooks Brothers
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 43601
> View attachment 43602
> View attachment 43603
> View attachment 43604
> View attachment 43605
> View attachment 43606


Wow!!!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has remained cool, and the sun has finally returned for a bit, allowing me the indulgence of dressing up, far out of proportion to my activities for the day, but there is something to be said for looking one's best, or attempting to do so.

Today's bow tie does has something of an air of Ringling Brothers about it, but with a sober background, I think that it provides just enough visual pep to make today's attire alive. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
Cufflinks - The Wallace Collection, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has again conspired with me to make dressing up a possibility, being cool and sunny, and today's suit is one that I would not have been able to fit into four months ago, due to excess avoirdupois, so let me celebrate a small victory for my waistline in the here and now.

Do I need to be dressed up? No. Do I enjoy being dressed up? Yes. Enough said.

An acquaintance recently asked to see one of my pocket squares unfurled. As today's square is a rather florid pattern, I have accommodated the request, as the overall pattern might be of some interest.

Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
Cufflinks - The Metropolitan Museum of Art
Vintage watch chain
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has again conspired with me to make dressing up a possibility, being cool and sunny, and today's suit is one that I would not have been able to fit into four months ago, due to excess avoirdupois, so let me celebrate a small victory for my waistline in the here and now.
> 
> Do I need to be dressed up? No. Do I enjoy being dressed up? Yes. Enough said.
> 
> An acquaintance recently asked to see one of my pocket squares unfurled. As today's square is a rather florid pattern, I have accommodated the request, as the overall pattern might be of some interest.
> 
> Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
> Cufflinks - The Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Vintage watch chain
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 43859
> View attachment 43860
> View attachment 43861
> View attachment 43862
> View attachment 43863
> View attachment 43864
> View attachment 43865


The pocket square pattern is remarkable! Almost a shame to fold it into your breast pocket.


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> The pocket square pattern is remarkable! Almost a shame to fold it into your breast pocket.


And the best part is that I bought it (and many other Robert Talbott squares) at my local discounter for about $8 apiece.


----------



## The Modern Dandy

I'm here trying to prove you can dress elegantly on a budget. Long list of items here, for anyone who wants to dress well while not wealthy. Went casual today for a ride outside.

Underwear
Shirt: T M Lewin
Braces: CTM
Tie: Meeting Street
Tie Bar: Vintage
Socks: Easton Marlowe

Overwear
Trousers: Steven Land
Sweater: Amazon Essentials
Pocket Watch: Charles Hubert Paris
Shoes: Stacy Adams

Outerwear
Gloves: Nappa Novum
Overcoat: Massimo (Used)
Hat: Wonderful Fashion


----------



## Peak and Pine

The Modern Dandy said:


> I'm here trying to prove you can dress elegantly on a budget.


Okay, when does that start?

I'm here hecause you had me at Stacy Adams shoes, which are perfectly fine to wear, just don't tell anyone they're Stacy Adams shoes.

For 19 I think you're doing well. Glasses look good. Pants don't. Besides, what's Gramps gonna wear when he finds out you've taken his only pair. Shirt and collar and pin, good stuff. Braces, well what happened to the metal adjuster on your left side? You're tall? Or you're wearing a Hobby Lobby tie? If the back blade's too short, wear a bar or tack to hold it out of sight. Tuck your shirt well in before the final tug of the pants. That style cap fits your face well. You don't have a jacket or blazer? Have not heard of most of thr brands mentioned. For budget buying, maybe consider Thrift, so's you'll get better brands. Glad you're over that opera hat thing. You are, aren't you? Swell. Now go take on the day. (Borrowed that from Dr. Laura, she won't mind.)


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has given us one more day of cool, sunny weather in which to indulge one's whims in matters sartorial, before wetness and warmth arrive tomorrow. Having done two days in a row of bow ties with more formal suiting (DB and three-piece), I've opted to unclench my sartorial sphincter a wee bit, and to go with a more relaxed look for the day. Today's tie and cufflinks have been dug out of the archives - I cannot remember when last I wore either.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Thomas Pink
Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Saks Off Fifth
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Santoni
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## 215339

@The Modern Dandy

19, hmmm. Roughly when I joined the forum too.

I also recall making a thread, "What would you tell your 19 your old self in regards to dressing?"

In this case, I'd say to ditch the pants 100%, as Peak mentioned. Not a fan of the rimless glasses either, I'd grabbed a rimmed variation in a similiar shape. Also, comb the hair.

I never got much use out of a suit and related clothing, I found casual clothing to be more useful down the road.

https://www.permanentstyle.com/2018/02/five-paradigms-of-casual-clothing-which-do-you-wear.html
That article might be useful to you.


----------



## The Modern Dandy

delicious_scent said:


> @The Modern Dandy
> 
> 19, hmmm. Roughly when I joined the forum too.
> 
> I also recall making a thread, "What would you tell your 19 your old self in regards to dressing?"
> 
> In this case, I'd say to ditch the pants 100%, as Peak mentioned. Not a fan of the rimless glasses either, I'd grabbed a rimmed variation in a similiar shape. Also, comb the hair.
> 
> I never got much use out of a suit and related clothing, I found casual clothing to be more useful down the road.
> 
> https://www.permanentstyle.com/2018/02/five-paradigms-of-casual-clothing-which-do-you-wear.html
> That article might be useful to you.


Thanks for the info! Can I ask what it is about the pants that needs ditched? Maybe I can tailor it, maybe I can't. My glasses are old, and I'm currently looking into new ones.

I'll refer to the other post here. I'm not sure what happened with the braces, but they do have an adjuster (lighting maybe???). I'm not quite sure what you're refering too with the tie back blade, it sits comfortably around my naval. The shirt was somewhat untucked and my hair a mess mostly because I had just ridden on a bike (perhaps I should have taken the pictures before, but oh well). I absolutely have a blazer and jacket, some twenty to thirty in exactness. And I hate to tell you, but I'm not past the opera hat. I dress for myself, not to appease other people's sense of what I should be wearing when. Otherwise I'd just wear a t shirt and jeans.

Thank you both for your helpful insights! Cheers!


----------



## 215339

The Modern Dandy said:


> Thanks for the info! Can I ask what it is about the pants that needs ditched? Maybe I can tailor it, maybe I can't. My glasses are old, and I'm currently looking into new ones.
> 
> I'll refer to the other post here. I'm not sure what happened with the braces, but they do have an adjuster (lighting maybe???). I'm not quite sure what you're refering too with the tie back blade, it sits comfortably around my naval. The shirt was somewhat untucked and my hair a mess mostly because I had just ridden on a bike (perhaps I should have taken the pictures before, but oh well). I absolutely have a blazer and jacket, some twenty to thirty in exactness. And I hate to tell you, but I'm not past the opera hat. I dress for myself, not to appease other people's sense of what I should be wearing when. Otherwise I'd just wear a t shirt and jeans.
> 
> Thank you both for your helpful insights! Cheers!


No problem. The pants are basically 3 sizes too large for you, and too short--if trying to adhere to classic menswear style. Compare them to upr_crust's trousers up there. They have drape, but they don't collapse or puddle around the thigh/crotch area.

I can relate to having old glasses that I should probably upgrade.

There's an entire world between t-shirt and jeans, and black tie and an opera hat.









20-30 jackets, where would these be worn?

Basically the point we're getting at is we don't want others looking at you like a person wearing a halloween costume, or putting on his dad's clothes that are too large for him.

Dressing for yourself matters, that's where I started too. How we come across matters too though.


----------



## The Modern Dandy

delicious_scent said:


> No problem. The pants are basically 3 sizes too large for you, and too short--if trying to adhere to classic menswear style. Compare them to upr_crust's trousers up there. They have drape, but they don't collapse or puddle around the thigh/crotch area.
> 
> I can relate to having old glasses that I should probably upgrade.
> 
> There's an entire world between t-shirt and jeans, and black tie and an opera hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20-30 jackets, where would these be worn?
> 
> Basically the point we're getting at is we don't want others looking at you like a person wearing a halloween costume, or putting on his dad's clothes that are too large for him.
> 
> Dressing for yourself matters, that's where I started too. How we come across matters too though.


Thank you so much for the advice. I'll probably have to trash the pants, but I'll probably keep the jacket as a sport coat. In regards to the 20-30 jackets, they're mostly suits, some formal some casual, and I like wearing them out. It just makes me happy to do so, it's my hobby. I absolutely understand the how we come across bit, but I don't really work in that kind of business yet, and I enjoy the way I dress, it's a passion. And with the top hat thing, for the most part my white tie ensemble has garnered much more compliments and the like than weird glares (I don't wear it everyday, it's really just for special occasions). I try not to look like a Halloween costume, but sometimes I go too far, I'll admit. I need to work on it! Thanks again for the feedback. I should ask, should I post things like this on this thread? I know Upr Crust dominates this thread, and rightfully so, but I'm not sure if I should post stuff like this here or if I should just keep it to myself.

Cheers!

Ian H


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Yes, Ian, you should keep posting stuff here. Besides, Upper's behind on his rent and this is your opportunity to grab a slot. The tie thing, if it can't be tied so that both front and back are even while falling at the proper spot (with the tip just covering the belt buckle), then hide the short (back) blade by securing it to the front and shirt with a tie bar or tie tac. I like your glasses. And I should have such hair. Now go take on the day. (Dr. Laura's licensed me to use that twice.)

Oh, and BSR's got dibs on that 'cheers' thing. Try 'Talley ho', don't think anyone's using that.


----------



## 215339

The Modern Dandy said:


> Thank you so much for the advice. I'll probably have to trash the pants, but I'll probably keep the jacket as a sport coat. In regards to the 20-30 jackets, they're mostly suits, some formal some casual, and *I like wearing them out. It just makes me happy to do so, it's my hobby*. I absolutely understand the how we come across bit, but I don't really work in that kind of business yet, and I enjoy the way I dress, it's a passion. And with the top hat thing, for the most part my white tie ensemble has garnered much more compliments and the like than weird glares (I don't wear it everyday, it's really just for special occasions). I try not to look like a Halloween costume, but sometimes I go too far, I'll admit. I need to work on it! Thanks again for the feedback. I should ask, should I post things like this on this thread? I know Upr Crust dominates this thread, and rightfully so, but I'm not sure if I should post stuff like this here or if I should just keep it to myself.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Ian H


No problem man.

Sure, keep the jackets. Amen to the bolded, that's my response to people who ask me "why I'm so dressed up" when it's just a peacoat with a scarf.

The question I ask myself usually is "What can I see myself wearing to class?." The picture of the guy in the shawl cardigan and oxford cloth button-down is the answer to that. Smart casual, well dressed, but not out of place. I don't know your situation, but just an example.

Frankly I still ignore my advice and sometimes buy the big shiny item that ends up not being worn a lot. Live and learn.

If you find legitimate occasions for white tie, then have at it.

Yes, keep posting. You got bigger balls than I do, I still rarely post photos.

You're receptive to feedback and seem to realize that we're trying to help you.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has given us one more day of cool, sunny weather in which to indulge one's whims in matters sartorial, before wetness and warmth arrive tomorrow. Having done two days in a row of bow ties with more formal suiting (DB and three-piece), I've opted to unclench my sartorial sphincter a wee bit, and to go with a more relaxed look for the day. Today's tie and cufflinks have been dug out of the archives - I cannot remember when last I wore either.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Thomas Pink
> Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Saks Off Fifth
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Santoni
> Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> View attachment 43905
> View attachment 43906
> View attachment 43907
> View attachment 43908
> View attachment 43909
> View attachment 43910


Dressed to the nines, as always. Mrs Eagle was looking over my shoulder and tells me you always do it just right and that I should take a lesson! It hurts to admit this, but I'm sure she's right on this one. Have a great day.


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> The pocket square pattern is remarkable! Almost a shame to fold it into your breast pocket.





The Modern Dandy said:


> Thank you so much for the advice. I'll probably have to trash the pants, but I'll probably keep the jacket as a sport coat. In regards to the 20-30 jackets, they're mostly suits, some formal some casual, and I like wearing them out. It just makes me happy to do so, it's my hobby. I absolutely understand the how we come across bit, but I don't really work in that kind of business yet, and I enjoy the way I dress, it's a passion. And with the top hat thing, for the most part my white tie ensemble has garnered much more compliments and the like than weird glares (I don't wear it everyday, it's really just for special occasions). I try not to look like a Halloween costume, but sometimes I go too far, I'll admit. I need to work on it! Thanks again for the feedback. I should ask, should I post things like this on this thread? I know Upr Crust dominates this thread, and rightfully so, but I'm not sure if I should post stuff like this here or if I should just keep it to myself.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Ian H


Please note that I dominate this thread by default - not many other people post, or certainly post with my regularity (a combination of massive personal vanity with a side order of sheer cussedness), but, that being said, you should continue to post. Posting photos makes one look closely, and objectively, at what one has put on as clothing - something I learned the hard way when I first started posting photos here and elsewhere. Gird your loins, develop a thick skin, and take constructive criticism when offered.



Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> 
> Yes, Ian, you should keep posting stuff here. Besides, Upper's behind on his rent and this is your opportunity to grab a slot. The tie thing, if it can't be tied so that both front and back are even while falling at the proper spot (with the tip just covering the belt buckle), then hide the short (back) blade by securing it to the front and shirt with a tie bar or tie tac. I like your glasses. And I should have such hair. Now go take on the day. (Dr. Laura's licensed me to use that twice.)
> 
> Oh, and BSR's got dibs on that 'cheers' thing. Try 'Talley ho', don't think anyone's using that.


Shhh! You're not supposed to blab about the rent! 



eagle2250 said:


> Dressed to the nines, as always. Mrs Eagle was looking over my shoulder and tells me you always do it just right and that I should take a lesson! It hurts to admit this, but I'm sure she's right on this one. Have a great day.


Mrs. Eagle must be right, as she's SWMBO , but, seriously, thank her for her compliment, and thank you for yours.


----------



## The Modern Dandy

This is my natural environment: a suit and tie. Properly combed and braces looking right (I hope). And this time the tie's tail is within 1/2 inch of the blade. This outfit combined was likely under $400.00 total.


----------



## upr_crust

The Modern Dandy said:


> This is my natural environment: a suit and tie. Properly combed and braces looking right (I hope). And this time the tie's tail is within 1/2 inch of the blade. This outfit combined was likely under $400.00 total.
> View attachment 43951
> View attachment 43952


Much better than your previous post, certainly. I am curious about where exactly your natural waistline is - I think that you could raise your braces a bit so that the waistband of your trousers is at what would appear to be your natural waist, which would improve your overall proportions. You are also quite thin, and the shirt which you are wearing is bunching at the sides - you can afford, (weight-wise, at least, if not fiscally) at this point in your life, to buy slim-cut shirts, especially if you're going to wear braces, rather than a belt. The jacket is reasonably well-proportioned to you - you've avoided the "too skinny, too short" mode of many of your contemporaries, and the jacket length and sleeve lengths look correct. The button stance of the jacket looks a little high, for my tastes, at least, but that's a minor quibble.

At least that's my opinion - take it for what it's worth.


----------



## upr_crust

Friday in NYC, and rumors of rain turn out not to be true. Rumors of summer-like heat do turn out to be true, so I've opted for an ensemble less reliant on wool, and more on cotton and silk.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - no brand name
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Cap - Brooks Brothers


----------



## The Modern Dandy

upr_crust said:


> Much better than your previous post, certainly. I am curious about where exactly your natural waistline is - I think that you could raise your braces a bit so that the waistband of your trousers is at what would appear to be your natural waist, which would improve your overall proportions. You are also quite thin, and the shirt which you are wearing is bunching at the sides - you can afford, (weight-wise, at least, if not fiscally) at this point in your life, to buy slim-cut shirts, especially if you're going to wear braces, rather than a belt. The jacket is reasonably well-proportioned to you - you've avoided the "too skinny, too short" mode of many of your contemporaries, and the jacket length and sleeve lengths look correct. The button stance of the jacket looks a little high, for my tastes, at least, but that's a minor quibble.
> 
> At least that's my opinion - take it for what it's worth.


Thank you Upr! I'll try to raise my braces to fit at my natural waistline. My shirts are sometimes a bit bigger cut, that's because I struggle to find slim fit shirts in my length (I'm 6'3), but I'll keep a lookout.

Today was my graduation ceremony from High School. I wore my morning suit for the morning event. The waistcoat mis-matches the jacket and trousers, but I've never been fond of the all-3-matching look. I know formal cravats may not be the most popular here, but I like them anyways, the problem I feel is more the gaudy colors that people use. And yes, I used my evening shirt. This is because I ordered a soft front detachable collar shirt a while ago and only recently had to reorder. The cravat covers the Marcella, so I have no problem with it. And the Albert Slippers are only because it was over Zoom.


----------



## upr_crust

The Modern Dandy said:


> Thank you Upr! I'll try to raise my braces to fit at my natural waistline. My shirts are sometimes a bit bigger cut, that's because I struggle to find slim fit shirts in my length (I'm 6'3), but I'll keep a lookout.
> 
> Today was my graduation ceremony from High School. I wore my morning suit for the morning event. The waistcoat mis-matches the jacket and trousers, but I've never been fond of the all-3-matching look. I know formal cravats may not be the most popular here, but I like them anyways, the problem I feel is more the gaudy colors that people use. And yes, I used my evening shirt. This is because I ordered a soft front detachable collar shirt a while ago and only recently had to reorder. The cravat covers the Marcella, so I have no problem with it. And the Albert Slippers are only because it was over Zoom.
> View attachment 43981
> View attachment 43982


For shirts made in a slimmer cut, that might be in your price range, you should try T. M. Lewin, Charles Tyrwhitt https://www.ctshirts.com/us/; or Hawes & Curtis https://www.hawesandcurtis.com/. All three shirtmakers are "popularly priced", and all of them make shirts for younger, thinner men.

As for not matching one's waistcoat to one's morning dress, that is commonly done. If you see photos from Ascot, or look at the web offerings for such waistcoat makers as Favourbrooks, https://favourbrook.com/, or Neal & Palmer, https://www.nealandpalmer.com/, you'll see many examples of contrasting waistcoats worn with morning dress, as well as many cravats.

I have a couple of contrasting waistcoats - attached are photos from last year with me wearing one of them with a regular suit.


----------



## wildcat1976

The Modern Dandy said:


> Thank you Upr! I'll try to raise my braces to fit at my natural waistline. My shirts are sometimes a bit bigger cut, that's because I struggle to find slim fit shirts in my length (I'm 6'3), but I'll keep a lookout.
> 
> Today was my graduation ceremony from High School. I wore my morning suit for the morning event. The waistcoat mis-matches the jacket and trousers, but I've never been fond of the all-3-matching look. I know formal cravats may not be the most popular here, but I like them anyways, the problem I feel is more the gaudy colors that people use. And yes, I used my evening shirt. This is because I ordered a soft front detachable collar shirt a while ago and only recently had to reorder. The cravat covers the Marcella, so I have no problem with it. And the Albert Slippers are only because it was over Zoom.
> View attachment 43981
> View attachment 43982


Congratulations on your high school graduation! It is wonderful to see your positive attitude in light of these challenging times expressed by your effort to dress up for the occasion albeit through Zoom. Keep posting and asking questions. In navigating the Mt. Everest of men's style / clothing, you will find no better sherpas than UprCrust and others on this forum.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Well that certainly is an interesting look. Somewhat different from my graduation get-up, a clean white tee with a pack o'Luckies rolled up in the sleeve. You're more mature than I was. Congrats on the graduation.


----------



## Howard

The Modern Dandy said:


> Thank you Upr! I'll try to raise my braces to fit at my natural waistline. My shirts are sometimes a bit bigger cut, that's because I struggle to find slim fit shirts in my length (I'm 6'3), but I'll keep a lookout.
> 
> Today was my graduation ceremony from High School. I wore my morning suit for the morning event. The waistcoat mis-matches the jacket and trousers, but I've never been fond of the all-3-matching look. I know formal cravats may not be the most popular here, but I like them anyways, the problem I feel is more the gaudy colors that people use. And yes, I used my evening shirt. This is because I ordered a soft front detachable collar shirt a while ago and only recently had to reorder. The cravat covers the Marcella, so I have no problem with it. And the Albert Slippers are only because it was over Zoom.
> View attachment 43981
> View attachment 43982


The top photo reminds me of a character, could it be Oliver Twist?


----------



## The Modern Dandy

upr_crust said:


> For shirts made in a slimmer cut, that might be in your price range, you should try T. M. Lewin, Charles Tyrwhitt https://www.ctshirts.com/us/; or Hawes & Curtis https://www.hawesandcurtis.com/. All three shirtmakers are "popularly priced", and all of them make shirts for younger, thinner men.
> 
> As for not matching one's waistcoat to one's morning dress, that is commonly done. If you see photos from Ascot, or look at the web offerings for such waistcoat makers as Favourbrooks, https://favourbrook.com/, or Neal & Palmer, https://www.nealandpalmer.com/, you'll see many examples of contrasting waistcoats worn with morning dress, as well as many cravats.
> 
> I have a couple of contrasting waistcoats - attached are photos from last year with me wearing one of them with a regular suit.
> 
> View attachment 43985
> View attachment 43986
> View attachment 43987


I've never seen a waistcoat for morning wear worn with a lounge suit! I'll have to try that at some point, it looks great...

I actually do own a T M Lewin shirt, and have one on the way. The problem with them is again the length, I sometimes struggle to keep it tucked in. And thanks for the info on contrasting waistcoats!

Today I wore my boater and a seperates combination. I liked the summery look. I also wore white dress socks, which I'll let you all decide on if that's a good idea or not. I took another image of me without the jacket, but it seems the image compressor had the file be still too large for the server. Does anyone have a solution for this?


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Nice lawn.

I'm not the best judge of this sort of outfit, being born after WWI, but I applaud the effort here. Like the jacket, a wee short, but acceptable. So Gramps is still napping and doesn't need his pants? You need to severely taper those _above the knee._ And the break's a little wild. Color combo's good, is that shirt pink? Like the shoes, me and Al Capone. Keep it up.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

The Modern Dandy said:


> I've never seen a waistcoat for morning wear worn with a lounge suit! I'll have to try that at some point, it looks great...
> 
> I actually do own a T M Lewin shirt, and have one on the way. The problem with them is again the length, I sometimes struggle to keep it tucked in. And thanks for the info on contrasting waistcoats!
> 
> Today I wore my boater and a seperates combination. I liked the summery look. I also wore white dress socks, which I'll let you all decide on if that's a good idea or not. I took another image of me without the jacket, but it seems the image compressor had the file be still too large for the server. Does anyone have a solution for this?
> View attachment 44044


That's actually a great look, it's just that it could use a bit of help in execution. Constructive criticism for you:

1. Pick up your pants. Those look to be way, way below your actual waist.
2. Stop doing that with your tie. I suspect you're doing that on purpose. Is that an attempt at sprezzatura? It doesn't look right, especially on a young man. It looks more like you aren't sure how a tie is supposed to be tied.
3. You have fallen into the trap of thinking "classic" cuts mean baggy. They don't. Look at pics of young men from the 50s and 60s -- their clothes were pretty close to a modern slim (NOT skinny) fit. Fuller cuts (such as those trousers) on a slim man just make him look like he's wearing his dad's clothing.
4. Learn to keep your shirts tucked in. Your shirts are way, WAY too baggy for your build. Get some properly fitting slim shirts and you'll find they stay tucked in much easier.

Finally, I understand you like to wear suits, ties, etc. That's great, but you just graduated high school. You're going to have a rough time walking around like that anywhere other than a white collar job at your age, because to most people (and especially to ladies your age), you will look like you're wearing a costume. There are numerous ways to dress nicely and stand out, without going for a suit. If you went for something simple like a properly fitting vintage styled polo, a pair of slim (NOT skinny) cut chinos, and some basic penny loafers, you'd look well dressed but much more age appropriate. Hell, you could even wear those spectators with it.

I hope you take this in the tone which it was meant -- a kind bit of advice, meant to help you and help you improve your style, not meant to bring you down at all.

edit: regarding suit fit that would be perfect for you, look at the full body pics of this gentleman: https://bonobos.com/products/jetsetter-stretch-italian-wool-blazer?color=bright navy

he's older than you, but he's got the same build, and what he's wearing here fits him perfectly.


----------



## 215339

Hebrew Barrister said:


> That's actually a great look, it's just that it could use a bit of help in execution. Constructive criticism for you:
> 
> 1. Pick up your pants. Those look to be way, way below your actual waist.
> 2. Stop doing that with your tie. I suspect you're doing that on purpose. Is that an attempt at sprezzatura? It doesn't look right, especially on a young man. It looks more like you aren't sure how a tie is supposed to be tied.
> 3. You have fallen into the trap of thinking "classic" cuts mean baggy. They don't. Look at pics of young men from the 50s and 60s -- their clothes were pretty close to a modern slim (NOT skinny) fit. Fuller cuts (such as those trousers) on a slim man just make him look like he's wearing his dad's clothing.
> 4. Learn to keep your shirts tucked in. Your shirts are way, WAY too baggy for your build. Get some properly fitting slim shirts and you'll find they stay tucked in much easier.
> 
> Finally, I understand you like to wear suits, ties, etc. That's great, but you just graduated high school. You're going to have a rough time walking around like that anywhere other than a white collar job at your age, because to most people (and especially to ladies your age), you will look like you're wearing a costume. There are numerous ways to dress nicely and stand out, without going for a suit. If you went for something simple like a properly fitting vintage styled polo, a pair of slim (NOT skinny) cut chinos, and some basic penny loafers, you'd look well dressed but much more age appropriate. Hell, you could even wear those spectators with it.
> 
> I hope you take this in the tone which it was meant -- a kind bit of advice, meant to help you and help you improve your style, not meant to bring you down at all.
> 
> edit: regarding suit fit that would be perfect for you, look at the full body pics of this gentleman: https://bonobos.com/products/jetsetter-stretch-italian-wool-blazer?color=bright navy
> 
> he's older than you, but he's got the same build, and what he's wearing here fits him perfectly.


I mostly agree, minus that bonobos recommendation.

If he ever gains any muscle or fat, that jacket wouldn't fit him.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B9zjnUcHNS4/

I think that type of look could work on him and also have variation for weight fluctuations.


----------



## The Modern Dandy

Hebrew Barrister said:


> That's actually a great look, it's just that it could use a bit of help in execution. Constructive criticism for you:
> 
> 1. Pick up your pants. Those look to be way, way below your actual waist.
> 2. Stop doing that with your tie. I suspect you're doing that on purpose. Is that an attempt at sprezzatura? It doesn't look right, especially on a young man. It looks more like you aren't sure how a tie is supposed to be tied.
> 3. You have fallen into the trap of thinking "classic" cuts mean baggy. They don't. Look at pics of young men from the 50s and 60s -- their clothes were pretty close to a modern slim (NOT skinny) fit. Fuller cuts (such as those trousers) on a slim man just make him look like he's wearing his dad's clothing.
> 4. Learn to keep your shirts tucked in. Your shirts are way, WAY too baggy for your build. Get some properly fitting slim shirts and you'll find they stay tucked in much easier.
> 
> Finally, I understand you like to wear suits, ties, etc. That's great, but you just graduated high school. You're going to have a rough time walking around like that anywhere other than a white collar job at your age, because to most people (and especially to ladies your age), you will look like you're wearing a costume. There are numerous ways to dress nicely and stand out, without going for a suit. If you went for something simple like a properly fitting vintage styled polo, a pair of slim (NOT skinny) cut chinos, and some basic penny loafers, you'd look well dressed but much more age appropriate. Hell, you could even wear those spectators with it.
> 
> I hope you take this in the tone which it was meant -- a kind bit of advice, meant to help you and help you improve your style, not meant to bring you down at all.
> 
> edit: regarding suit fit that would be perfect for you, look at the full body pics of this gentleman: https://bonobos.com/products/jetsetter-stretch-italian-wool-blazer?color=bright navy
> 
> he's older than you, but he's got the same build, and what he's wearing here fits him perfectly.


Hi! Thanks for the advice. Most of my pants aren't that baggy, it's just been a bit of a coincidence. I'll fix my ties looking like this, keep them behind the shirt and whatnot.

In regards to the suit and polo stuff, this is just personal preference. I understand suits at my age look odder, but I have no interest in impressing people I don't need to. I also only dated once and found it a complete waste of time, so I have no interest in appeasing ladies my age. I personally can't stand the modern hyper-casual look people have created, and wouldn't be caught dead wearing a polo anywhere other than the gym. I'm sorry if that sounds condescending, but this kind of thing is my passion and lifeblood. I dress for passion, not for conformity. And besides, I'm looking at getting a job at Men's Wearhouse or the like, where I could comfortably wear more formal suits like that. I'm also going for more of a 1930's look, what I believe was the golden age of menswear.

I might have to look at jackets that account for weight. Luckily I have a tailor who can fix this stuff.

Anyways, here's my look for today. White 3 piece I know is different, but I like it nonetheless.


----------



## eagle2250

The Modern Dandy said:


> Hi! Thanks for the advice. Most of my pants aren't that baggy, it's just been a bit of a coincidence. I'll fix my ties looking like this, keep them behind the shirt and whatnot.
> 
> In regards to the suit and polo stuff, this is just personal preference. I understand suits at my age look odder, but I have no interest in impressing people I don't need to. I also only dated once and found it a complete waste of time, so I have no interest in appeasing ladies my age. I personally can't stand the modern hyper-casual look people have created, and wouldn't be caught dead wearing a polo anywhere other than the gym. I'm sorry if that sounds condescending, but this kind of thing is my passion and lifeblood. I dress for passion, not for conformity. And besides, I'm looking at getting a job at Men's Wearhouse or the like, where I could comfortably wear more formal suits like that. I'm also going for more of a 1930's look, what I believe was the golden age of menswear.
> 
> I might have to look at jackets that account for weight. Luckily I have a tailor who can fix this stuff.
> 
> Anyways, here's my look for today. White 3 piece I know is different, but I like it nonetheless.


Wearing that white, three piece suit, you strike me as a n 18 year old version of Gregory Peck's character Atticus Finch in the movie version of Harper Lee's "To Kill A Mockingbird!" Just in case you are wondering, that observation is offered as a compliment and not as an insult.


----------



## The Modern Dandy

eagle2250 said:


> Wearing that white, three piece suit, you strike me as a n 18 year old version of Gregory Peck's character Atticus Finch in the movie version of Harper Lee's "To Kill A Mockingbird!" Just in case you are wondering, that observation is offered as a compliment and not as an insult.


Hi! Thank you for the compliment, I definitely took it as one. Today I am wearing my gray glen check suit with a bow tie and flat cap. Flat caps are great for riding, since they don't fall off. I'm worried the color combination is excessive, but I'll let you decide.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

You have luck at your back, youth, height (6'3"), slim, a bushel of hair and general good looks. Don't mess it up with gramp's pants, cheap brands and 5 minutes putting your clothes on rather than 15.

Otherwise, I enjoy looking at your stuff. Especially the pristene grasses, the above excepted. Keep it up.


----------



## upr_crust

After four days away from this forum, the weather and my schedule of chores have conspired to make my appearance here again possible. Today's selection of suit is one of my least favorite, due to the extreme taper of the trousers (and the extreme heft of my calves - 30+ years of stationary bike has its effects), but the jacket is OK, and the fabric is pleasant. I've eschewed the wearing of a hat today, as it's too warm for felt, and too cool for straw, and today's cufflinks are some from the archives - I've not worn them in years.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The Ashmolean Museum, Oxford, UK
Braces - New & Lingwood, London
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## Peak and Pine

upr_crust said:


> After four days away from this forum, the weather and my schedule of chores have conspired to make my appearance here again possible. Today's selection of suit is one of my least favorite, due to the extreme taper of the trousers (and the extreme heft of my calves - 30+ years of stationary bike has its effects), but the jacket is OK, and the fabric is pleasant. I've eschewed the wearing of a hat today, as it's too warm for felt, and too cool for straw, and today's cufflinks are some from the archives - I've not worn them in years.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - The Ashmolean Museum, Oxford, UK
> Braces - New & Lingwood, London
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
> 
> View attachment 44128
> View attachment 44129
> View attachment 44130
> View attachment 44131
> View attachment 44132


Hey, it's flamingo legs!. I kid. I think. I like the jacket, and while not on purpose, the slight flare-up of the right peak shows you got The Peaks. (Have purposely and secretly sewn a small wad behind the peaks of a suit of mine just to make them jump a little.) Good show.


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> Hey, it's flamingo legs!. I kid. I think. I like the jacket, and while not on purpose, the slight flare-up of the right peak shows you got The Peaks. (Have purposely and secretly sewn a small wad behind the peaks of a suit of mine just to make them jump a little.) Good show.


If I actually had flamingo legs, the suit trousers would fit better, but with my calves (the size of hams), they're tight.


----------



## IT_cyclist

upr_crust said:


> After four days away from this forum, the weather and my schedule of chores have conspired to make my appearance here again possible. Today's selection of suit is one of my least favorite, due to the extreme taper of the trousers (and the extreme heft of my calves - 30+ years of stationary bike has its effects), but the jacket is OK, and the fabric is pleasant. I've eschewed the wearing of a hat today, as it's too warm for felt, and too cool for straw, and today's cufflinks are some from the archives - I've not worn them in years.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - The Ashmolean Museum, Oxford, UK
> Braces - New & Lingwood, London
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
> 
> View attachment 44128
> View attachment 44129
> View attachment 44130
> View attachment 44131
> View attachment 44132


I mean if it your lest favorite and you really want to make room in the closet for something else...
I'm gonna guess you are not a 38R, tough.


----------



## upr_crust

IT_cyclist said:


> I mean if it your lest favorite and you really want to make room in the closet for something else...
> I'm gonna guess you are not a 38R, tough.


Nope - sorry. 42R.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be cool and sunny here in NYC, affording me the indulgence of dressing up without sweltering. An additional piece of good news is that my dry cleaner has re-opened, albeit with limited hours, so I have license to wear whatever I want, knowing that it can eventually be put back to rights.

Today's tie has not seen the light of day in years, as it is not the easiest tie with which to match to an outfit. Were my ensemble today an operatic stage, today's tie would be the diva, and the rest of the outfit the orchestra and chorus. Sometimes, you need to let the diva do her thing, and for the rest to do backup.

Suit, tie, and braces - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrhwitt
Cufflinks - Tiffany & Co.
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## upr_crust

Today is perhaps the last sunny, cool day for NYC for the foreseeable future, and will be the last day this week (barring extraordinary circumstances) that I will be posting photos.

There are days when choosing an outfit is rather like playing pachinko - one drops the ball down the slot, and it takes an unexpected set of bounces, landing one in a place different than one's intentions. I had intended to wear a much different tie today - a very vivid red and gold Charvet - but found that I liked the subtlety of today's paisley (a tie I've owned for at least a couple of decades) more pleasing with this suit. For visual "punch", I opted for perhaps my blingiest pair of cufflinks - a loud grace note for a very low-key ensemble.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Edward Green for Brooks Brothers


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Today is perhaps the last sunny, cool day for NYC for the foreseeable future, and will be the last day this week (barring extraordinary circumstances) that I will be posting photos.
> 
> There are days when choosing an outfit is rather like playing pachinko - one drops the ball down the slot, and it takes an unexpected set of bounces, landing one in a place different than one's intentions. I had intended to wear a much different tie today - a very vivid red and gold Charvet - but found that I liked the subtlety of today's paisley (a tie I've owned for at least a couple of decades) more pleasing with this suit. For visual "punch", I opted for perhaps my blingiest pair of cufflinks - a loud grace note for a very low-key ensemble.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Edward Green for Brooks Brothers
> 
> View attachment 44233
> View attachment 44234
> View attachment 44235
> View attachment 44236
> View attachment 44237


Love the tie choice.


----------



## Eligius

Going simple today. My work is still in person and not from home. Brooks yellow OCBD made in NC and repp navy dot tie made in LIC. RIP.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> For shirts made in a slimmer cut, that might be in your price range, you should try T. M. Lewin, Charles Tyrwhitt https://www.ctshirts.com/us/; or Hawes & Curtis https://www.hawesandcurtis.com/. All three shirtmakers are "popularly priced", and all of them make shirts for younger, thinner men.
> 
> As for not matching one's waistcoat to one's morning dress, that is commonly done. If you see photos from Ascot, or look at the web offerings for such waistcoat makers as Favourbrooks, https://favourbrook.com/, or Neal & Palmer, https://www.nealandpalmer.com/, you'll see many examples of contrasting waistcoats worn with morning dress, as well as many cravats.
> 
> I have a couple of contrasting waistcoats - attached are photos from last year with me wearing one of them with a regular suit.
> 
> View attachment 43985
> View attachment 43986
> View attachment 43987


Since returning to work, I haven't looked on here much this week. I'm glad to see that you are still holding down the fort and posting these wonderful pictures. I look forward to seeing your summer attire.


----------



## Jeff84

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> 
> Nice lawn.
> 
> I'm not the best judge of this sort of outfit, being born after WWI, but I applaud the effort here. Like the jacket, a wee short, but acceptable. So Gramps is still napping and doesn't need his pants? You need to severely taper those _above the knee._ And the break's a little wild. Color combo's good, is that shirt pink? Like the shoes, me and Al Capone. Keep it up.


I agree. I feel as though the pants are too baggy for his body type. As far as the shirt fit, Men's Wearhouse does have pretty decent slim fitting shirts for younger men. If he went shopping at Brooks Brothers he would fit in Milano fit quite well.


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> Since returning to work, I haven't looked on here much this week. I'm glad to see that you are still holding down the fort and posting these wonderful pictures. I look forward to seeing your summer attire.


The summer attire will start Tuesday, assuming that the weather isn't totally abysmal.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> The summer attire will start Tuesday, assuming that the weather isn't totally abysmal.


I do like your Alden tassel Mocs that you appear to wear a lot in the warmer weather. I'm not sure Brooks Brothers makes them anymore or they sell out awful quick.


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> I do like your Alden tassel Mocs that you appear to wear a lot in the warmer weather. I'm not sure Brooks Brothers makes them anymore or they sell out awful quick.


I believe that Brooks may well have closed out carrying Alden tan suede tassel loafers, as I bought mine at a warehouse sale at Brooks a few years ago. I am sure that Alden themselves still sell them, though not at the very advantageous price I was able to pay for them.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> I believe that Brooks may well have closed out carrying Alden tan suede tassel loafers, as I bought mine at a warehouse sale at Brooks a few years ago. I am sure that Alden themselves still sell them, though not at the very advantageous price I was able to pay for them.


Yeah, I have been looking for a viable substitute. They are some mighty fine looking shoes. Johnston & Murphy has something similar.


----------



## upr_crust

We have now passed the Memorial Day weekend in the US, making licit the wearing of white, and linen, and other summertime favorites. In looking at posting from past years, I note that I wore this suit two years ago this week, for the Frick Garden Party, an event that was cancelled for this year, not only for COVID-19, but also for the closing of the Frick for a major program of refurbishment, a multi-year effort to reconfigure and gently add to the physical plant, while bringing it, mechanically at least, into the 21st century.

That being said, it is cool enough today to wear a three-piece suit, and warm enough to wear linen, hence today's attire.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt, tie, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via New & Lingwood
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Carmina
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> We have now passed the Memorial Day weekend in the US, making licit the wearing of white, and linen, and other summertime favorites. In looking at posting from past years, I note that I wore this suit two years ago this week, for the Frick Garden Party, an event that was cancelled for this year, not only for COVID-19, but also for the closing of the Frick for a major program of refurbishment, a multi-year effort to reconfigure and gently add to the physical plant, while bringing it, mechanically at least, into the 21st century.
> 
> That being said, it is cool enough today to wear a three-piece suit, and warm enough to wear linen, hence today's attire.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt, tie, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via New & Lingwood
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Carmina
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 44472
> View attachment 44473
> View attachment 44474
> View attachment 44475
> View attachment 44476
> View attachment 44477


Today's attire is certainly "Frick - worthy."
Any idea when the Frick will re-open to the public?


----------



## upr_crust

Guest-854558 said:


> Today's attire is certainly "Frick - worthy."
> Any idea when the Frick will re-open to the public?


With the current situation, I do not know if the museum will re-open at all this year, and instead concentrate its efforts on moving the collection to the old Whitney/the Met Breuer/the Frick Madison in preparation for the refurbishment. It will be a couple of years, I believe, before the Fifth Avenue mansion will be fully re-fitted.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> With the current situation, I do not know if the museum will re-open at all this year, and instead concentrate its efforts on moving the collection to the old Whitney/the Met Breuer/the Frick Madison in preparation for the refurbishment. It will be a couple of years, I believe, before the Fifth Avenue mansion will be fully re-fitted.


Ouch!
It is my favorite museum to visit in New York.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is warming up, and becoming more humid, a fact that I learned the hard way yesterday, in attempting to take a long walk in the afternoon, dressed as I was for the photos posted yesterday. By my return home, I was a soggy, sweaty mess - not a pretty sight.

For today, I have taken my morning constitutional early, then returned home and gotten bedecked for the day - a much better solution. I might still venture out this afternoon, if necessary, though not for a hike.

Today's suit was something of an experiment when I bought it - an entirely unlined jacket, very lightweight and unstructured, made in Italy for Paul Stuart's Phineas Cole line (as opposed to most of the rest of the store's tailored clothes, which are made in Canada). I had to size up one size in order to get a jacket that would fit, but the tailoring is quite fine, and the suit feels as if it were made of gossamer - a somewhat unnerving sensation for someone much more used to highly structured tailoring.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, tie, and braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> We have now passed the Memorial Day weekend in the US, making licit the wearing of white, and linen, and other summertime favorites. In looking at posting from past years, I note that I wore this suit two years ago this week, for the Frick Garden Party, an event that was cancelled for this year, not only for COVID-19, but also for the closing of the Frick for a major program of refurbishment, a multi-year effort to reconfigure and gently add to the physical plant, while bringing it, mechanically at least, into the 21st century.
> 
> That being said, it is cool enough today to wear a three-piece suit, and warm enough to wear linen, hence today's attire.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt, tie, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via New & Lingwood
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Carmina
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 44472
> View attachment 44473
> View attachment 44474
> View attachment 44475
> View attachment 44476
> View attachment 44477


Magnificent Bruce!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is overcast and extremely humid - a perfect occasion to don seersucker for the first time this season. Today's tie, I had nearly forgotten that I owned it, so I gave it its day in the sun (metaphorically, if not literally).

Suit, shirt, tie - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Bravo, nice to see the seersucker again and the cool shoes-sock combo brings some added punch to the outfit. Well done as always. And yes, muggy as all heck today in NYC.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has continued warm and quite unbearably humid in NYC, and, due to a minor but vital mechanical failure on the part of my stationary bike on Monday this week (one of the pedals fell off - a replacement set in in the works), I have had to replace my previously private sessions of sweatiness with public ones, substituting walking around Manhattan for biking in place. This has thrown my daily schedule off a bit (hence the lateness of this post), but has brought the occasional dividend, as yesterday, in my travels, I passed by Paul Stuart's, where the window displays were being changed. I took this as a sign that preparations were underway for the store (and others like them) to re-open in some fashion - a welcome portent.

For today, my exertions were all of a practical nature - grocery shopping, entirely on foot. Returning home after my third foray of the morning, there was nothing I wanted more than to clean up, and dress up, in a relaxed manner apropos of a Friday. Recycling yesterday's shirt, and digging through the archives, below is what I concocted for my attire for the afternoon.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has turned sunny but cool for June - a pleasure to be out in. I had occasion to walk through the Union Square area, and points due south this morning, and saw widespread, but sporadic, incidents of vandalism in the wake of this weekend's protests. These incidents do nothing to further the cause of justice - blind anger rarely does. But onwards to more pleasant topics . . .

Today's attire, by accident, seems to be an advertisement for UK brands - when laying things out last night, everything I grabbed seemed to be a British brand. Even today's braces, bought in New York, are marked "Made in England".

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Harvie & Hudson
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling private label for Paul Stuart


----------



## laiba1099

I am thinking to be in casual attire for today.


----------



## upr_crust

Some eight days ago, my normal morning exercise routine was disrupted by the breaking of one of the pedals of my stationary bike (yes, I know, a first-world problem). Awaiting a suitable replacement set of pedals, for morning aerobic stimulation, I have been walking the streets of Manhattan, which has up until recently, been an interesting study in urban planning.

Today, however, it was a depressing sight. I took one of my more usual routes, northwards from Murray Hill up either Fifth or Madison Avenues to the Upper East Side. What I saw was a growing sea of plywood covers for plate glass windows, either as proactive protection, or as reaction to having been looted. I can understand righteous anger in the face of injustice, but using that as an excuse to loot Chanel discredits the just cause of the anger, and plays into the hate of those who hate and would discredit you.

End of lecture.

With my wardrobe, I try to make a conscious effort to cycle through everything that I own - certainly my shirt collection. One end of my rack of shirts are those that haven't been worn in a long time, usually because they take some creative effort to coordinate with an outfit. Today's shirt is one of those.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Alden


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Some eight days ago, my normal morning exercise routine was disrupted by the breaking of one of the pedals of my stationary bike (yes, I know, a first-world problem). Awaiting a suitable replacement set of pedals, for morning aerobic stimulation, I have been walking the streets of Manhattan, which has up until recently, been an interesting study in urban planning.
> 
> Today, however, it was a depressing sight. I took one of my more usual routes, northwards from Murray Hill up either Fifth or Madison Avenues to the Upper East Side. What I saw was a growing sea of plywood covers for plate glass windows, either as proactive protection, or as reaction to having been looted. I can understand righteous anger in the face of injustice, but using that as an excuse to loot Chanel discredits the just cause of the anger, and plays into the hate of those who hate and would discredit you.
> 
> End of lecture.
> 
> With my wardrobe, I try to make a conscious effort to cycle through everything that I own - certainly my shirt collection. One end of my rack of shirts are those that haven't been worn in a long time, usually because they take some creative effort to coordinate with an outfit. Today's shirt is one of those.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Alden
> 
> View attachment 44751
> View attachment 44752
> View attachment 44753
> View attachment 44754
> View attachment 44755


Nicely done. Love the socks.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Some eight days ago, my normal morning exercise routine was disrupted by the breaking of one of the pedals of my stationary bike (yes, I know, a first-world problem). Awaiting a suitable replacement set of pedals, for morning aerobic stimulation, I have been walking the streets of Manhattan, which has up until recently, been an interesting study in urban planning.
> 
> Today, however, it was a depressing sight. I took one of my more usual routes, northwards from Murray Hill up either Fifth or Madison Avenues to the Upper East Side. What I saw was a growing sea of plywood covers for plate glass windows, either as proactive protection, or as reaction to having been looted. I can understand righteous anger in the face of injustice, but using that as an excuse to loot Chanel discredits the just cause of the anger, and plays into the hate of those who hate and would discredit you.
> 
> End of lecture.
> 
> With my wardrobe, I try to make a conscious effort to cycle through everything that I own - certainly my shirt collection. One end of my rack of shirts are those that haven't been worn in a long time, usually because they take some creative effort to coordinate with an outfit. Today's shirt is one of those.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Alden
> 
> View attachment 44751
> View attachment 44752
> View attachment 44753
> View attachment 44754
> View attachment 44755


Kudos for both your rig for the day and for those wise words of counsel, my friend!


----------



## upr_crust

Normally, I would like to think of myself as a sane, rational being. With the state of the weather today in NYC (threatening rain, even as I write), the state of the city (still in lockdown, though it seems that private construction is moving forward), and the state of the nation's psyche (in turmoil), there is no earthly reason for me to dressed at all, other than to obey the local decency laws, and as protection from Mother Nature.

However, the heart wants what it wants, and today, I wanted to wear an outfit that made me happy. Will it be seen by anyone, outside of my immediate household and the readers of this forum? Most likely no. Do I care? Not a whit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet, via Bergdorf Goodman
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via New & Lingwood
Braces - Albert Thurston, via New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Robert Talbott (close up of overall pattern included)
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## upr_crust

On one of the online menswear forums to which I post with some regularity, one of the other posters asked how many suits that I own. That question threw me, as I had no absolute idea as to how many suits I do own, and for a quick guesstimate, I said "roughly 30". For the record, a quick review of the closets reveal that I own 39 suits, which might be why I occasionally come across things that I had forgotten that I own, today's suit being one of them.

The weather in NYC is predicted to be stormy by the afternoon, which is fine, as I have no intention of leaving home today, such that I can wear what I want, so long as I don't go outside. As it is currently very warm and very humid, the charms of the out of doors have palled for the nonce - I'll stay in, thanks.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - M P Levene, London (now defunct)
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and the sun is shining, with pleasant temperatures. Being at a loss for what to wear today, I merely grabbed the suit next in rotation, and worked things from there.

Suit & tie - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Tyrhwhitt
Cufflinks - Budd, London
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Crockett & Jones Cobhams


----------



## ran23

luv the suit and the cuff-links.


----------



## upr_crust

Every time that I wear the suit that I'm wearing today, there are the inevitable comparisons to public figures noted for wearing white (or, in this case, cream) suits - some flattering (Tom Wolfe), some not (Colonel Sanders). For today, perhaps the best comparison would be Mr. Roarke of "Fantasy Island", as it is somewhat fantastical that I should don this suit for no particular purpose, and, with temperatures predicted to hit 31C/88F this afternoon, my apartment will become my own fantasy island (at least in terms of climate control - the air conditioning is working).

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
Hat - Scala

Please note that, because of interest expressed, I've included a close-up of today's pocket square.


----------



## Peak and Pine

upr_crust said:


> Every time that I wear the suit that I'm wearing today, there are the inevitable comparisons to public figures noted for wearing white (or, in this case, cream) suits - some flattering (Tom Wolfe), some not (Colonel Sanders). For today, perhaps the best comparison would be Mr. Roarke of "Fantasy Island", as it is somewhat fantastical that I should don this suit for no particular purpose, and, with temperatures predicted to hit 31C/88F this afternoon, my apartment will become my own fantasy island (at least in terms of climate control - the air conditioning is working).
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Vintage watch chain
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
> Hat - Scala
> 
> Please note that, because of interest expressed, I've included a close-up of today's pocket square.
> 
> View attachment 45074
> View attachment 45075
> View attachment 45076
> View attachment 45077
> View attachment 45078
> View attachment 45079
> View attachment 45080


Quite the nice. If a Mississippi River boat comes by, jump on board. Gaming tables second deck. Seriously though, very fine. (Tibor not using his hat?)


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> Quite the nice. If a Mississippi River boat comes by, jump on board. Gaming tables second deck. Seriously though, very fine. (Tibor not using his hat?)


Tibor wouldn't be caught dead in today's hat, a bargain from my local discounter, made, essentially, of plastic twine, but it serves its purpose.


----------



## upr_crust

It's midweek, warm and more humid in NYC - time for seersucker.

Suit, shirt, tie, and shoes (evens socks!) - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - no name brand
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## upr_crust

After a day away, due to fun and games at my dentist's, I am back to posting, with a warm but clear day here in NYC, with low humidity, always a welcome feature on any day. As it's Friday, I opted to break out a sports jacket - linen, for the season.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt, trousers, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Hermes
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> After a day away, due to fun and games at my dentist's, I am back to posting, with a warm but clear day here in NYC, with low humidity, always a welcome feature on any day. As it's Friday, I opted to break out a sports jacket - linen, for the season.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt, trousers, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Hermes
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 45235
> View attachment 45236
> View attachment 45237
> View attachment 45238
> View attachment 45239
> View attachment 45240


What a great summer outfit for a stroll around the city.
Are the trousers linen?


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> What a great summer outfit for a stroll around the city.
> Are the trousers linen?


Thank you, and both trousers and jacket are linen.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> After a day away, due to fun and games at my dentist's, I am back to posting, with a warm but clear day here in NYC, with low humidity, always a welcome feature on any day. As it's Friday, I opted to break out a sports jacket - linen, for the season.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt, trousers, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Hermes
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 45235
> View attachment 45236
> View attachment 45237
> View attachment 45238
> View attachment 45239
> View attachment 45240


That watermelon tie is awesome!


----------



## upr_crust

This posting is from the "better late than never" school of postings. My husband has been on vacation this week - the ultimate in "staycations", due to restrictions due to COVID-19, but a mixture of fun (picnics in Central Park) and practical activities (housecleaning - the sort one needs a day off to do effectively). Hence, today is the first day since last Friday that I've put on a long-sleeved shirt, never mind a suit.

Sometimes, my closet makes suggestions as to what I should wear. Today's suit was next in rotation on the rack, and today's shirt hasn't been worn in a very, very long time, so they were today's choices.

Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Longmire
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## upr_crust

With the advent of calendrical summer, the weather in NYC has followed suit - it is hot, and various grades of humid outside. The two logical choices for fabric are linen and seersucker - seersucker won the day today.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Battistoni
Cufflinks - Murano glass, souvenirs of Venice
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - New & Lingwood, London
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## upr_crust

It's again hot and sunny here in NYC, and I am dressed for an afternoon of mixed activities - some fun (rediscovering in-store retail) and some not so fun (fixing a temporary filling in my second tooth needing root canal this year). I an very fond of today's jacket, and haven't had a chance to wear it this season yet.

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, tie & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Alden
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## IT_cyclist

upr_crust said:


> It's again hot and sunny here in NYC, and I am dressed for an afternoon of mixed activities - some fun (rediscovering in-store retail) and some not so fun (fixing a temporary filling in my second tooth needing root canal this year). I an very fond of today's jacket, and haven't had a chance to wear it this season yet.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt, tie & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Alden
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 45918
> View attachment 45919
> View attachment 45920
> View attachment 45921
> View attachment 45922
> View attachment 45923


There was a "thing" a few years ago here... Wear purple on Wed to support women in computing. A lot of use still do that. I don't know if it is still an official "thing" or if we are just maintaining a dead movement. But I think I might need that jacket just in case. I still dress for the office (as you may remember, in a midwest, IT sort of way) so the jacket would be a bit over the top here. But still... WANT!


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> It's again hot and sunny here in NYC, and I am dressed for an afternoon of mixed activities - some fun (rediscovering in-store retail) and some not so fun (fixing a temporary filling in my second tooth needing root canal this year). I an very fond of today's jacket, and haven't had a chance to wear it this season yet.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt, tie & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Alden
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 45918
> View attachment 45919
> View attachment 45920
> View attachment 45921
> View attachment 45922
> View attachment 45923


I love your sport coat.


----------



## bernoulli

Amazing! I just learned a new trick, how to pair a solid pocket square. I always use patterned ones. Time to go back to the drawing board.



upr_crust said:


> It's again hot and sunny here in NYC, and I am dressed for an afternoon of mixed activities - some fun (rediscovering in-store retail) and some not so fun (fixing a temporary filling in my second tooth needing root canal this year). I an very fond of today's jacket, and haven't had a chance to wear it this season yet.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt, tie & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Alden
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 45918
> View attachment 45919
> View attachment 45920
> View attachment 45921
> View attachment 45922
> View attachment 45923


----------



## upr_crust

It has been too hot to dress here in NYC, but not, apparently, too hot to shop - my acquisitions for the last 72 hours - from the casual to the more formal, from bargains to full-price.

In order, sneakers - To Boot New York
bucks - Magnanni
austerity wing tip tassel loafers - Paul Stuart house brand
bonus shot - braces from Paul Stuart


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> It has been too hot to dress here in NYC, but not, apparently, too hot to shop - my acquisitions for the last 72 hours - from the casual to the more formal, from bargains to full-price.
> 
> In order, sneakers - To Boot New York
> bucks - Magnanni
> austerity wing tip tassel loafers - Paul Stuart house brand
> bonus shot - braces from Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 46176
> View attachment 46177
> View attachment 46178
> View attachment 46179
> View attachment 46180


All 3 pairs are outstanding additions to your footwear fleet.


----------



## Howard

Hi Crusty, if it's too hot why not change into shorts when you get home?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Hi Crusty, if it's too hot why not change into shorts when you get home?


I did just that, Howard - in shorts as I write  .


----------



## Peak and Pine

upr_crust said:


> I











Wow --- parthenon legs, color AND shape.

Moving on, noticed those new braces are fully elasticised. Any difference in feel, or abilty to hold pants in position, or shirt wrinkling from front straps of silk?


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> View attachment 46184
> 
> Wow --- parthenon legs, color AND shape.
> 
> Moving on, noticed those new braces are fully elasticised. Any difference in feel, or abilty to hold pants in position, or shirt wrinkling from front straps of silk?


Yes, you have correctly notes that I do not tan - white, pink, or red with purple spots are the only colors my skin can manage - tan is not on the color chart. Also, 30+ years of a steady program of stationary bike as aerobic stimulation has given me large calves.

Less correctly, you have posited that my newest braces are fully elasticized, which is not the case. The tapes are nylon, to be sure, but the only elasticized section is the back, that which reaches from the center of one's back, and attaches to the rear brace buttons.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Good. Full elastics have a tendency to pucker along the edges and are most commonly found on clip-ons And you, sir, are not a clip-on kinda guy.


----------



## Orsini

upr_crust said:


> Every time that I wear the suit that I'm wearing today, there are the inevitable comparisons to public figures noted for wearing white (or, in this case, cream) suits - some flattering (Tom Wolfe), some not (Colonel Sanders). For today, perhaps the best comparison would be Mr. Roarke of "Fantasy Island", as it is somewhat fantastical that I should don this suit for no particular purpose, and, with temperatures predicted to hit 31C/88F this afternoon, my apartment will become my own fantasy island (at least in terms of climate control - the air conditioning is working).
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Vintage watch chain
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
> Hat - Scala
> 
> Please note that, because of interest expressed, I've included a close-up of today's pocket square.
> 
> View attachment 45074
> View attachment 45075
> View attachment 45076
> View attachment 45077
> View attachment 45078
> View attachment 45079
> View attachment 45080


I like this a lot.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Hi Crusty, if it's too hot why not change into shorts when you get home?





upr_crust said:


> I did just that, Howard - in shorts as I write  .


Not meaning to be critical, but the only shorts I wear as and adult are the bottoms to my "Little Lord Fauntleroy" PJ's. My legs are more pale than most and consequently not suitable for public display! LOL.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I did just that, Howard - in shorts as I write  .


I was just thinking you must be sweating bullets when you get home.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Not meaning to be critical, but the only shorts I wear as and adult are the bottoms to my "Little Lord Fauntleroy" PJ's. My legs are more pale than most and consequently not suitable for public display! LOL.


In NYC, the natives are inured to seeing all forms of unsightliness, including my untanned legs. 



Howard said:


> I was just thinking you must be sweating bullets when you get home.


As it happened, I was OK, wearing only a dress shirt with rolled up sleeves, and a pair of linen trousers - hardly frostbitten, but temperate enough to have survived being outside.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> In NYC, the natives are inured to seeing all forms of unsightliness, including my untanned legs.
> 
> As it happened, I was OK, wearing only a dress shirt with rolled up sleeves, and a pair of linen trousers - hardly frostbitten, but temperate enough to have survived being outside.


And you have the air conditioner on?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> And you have the air conditioner on?


Oh, yes - very definitely!


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Oh, yes - very definitely!


I come home and get into my comfy clothes after I take a shower.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is threatening rain even as I write. Happily, I have done my errands for the day, and can now relax indoors, luxuriating in air-conditioned comfort. I've not donned a suit in a week, and with my schedule going forward, would not have the occasion to don one until next week, so, making sartorial hay while the sun isn't shining, my attire for the afternoon . . .

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks & braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is threatening rain even as I write. Happily, I have done my errands for the day, and can now relax indoors, luxuriating in air-conditioned comfort. I've not donned a suit in a week, and with my schedule going forward, would not have the occasion to don one until next week, so, making sartorial hay while the sun isn't shining, my attire for the afternoon . . .
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks & braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> 
> View attachment 46254
> View attachment 46255
> View attachment 46256
> View attachment 46257
> View attachment 46258


Beautiful suit. I only know E&R through you, but it seems like a very well-made suit.

Also, kudos, if I followed your post, you dressed up with plans to stay in your apartment. I kinda tried that once. I had a morning meeting, then, tried to stay in the suit at home for the rest of the day; I lasted less than an hour.

I wish I enjoyed doing that as it would give me a reason to use my existing suits and maybe even occasionally buy something.


----------



## Jeff84

I'm wearing a collared shirt for the first time in a while. I took the day off to give myself a four day weekend.
Shorts and sport shirt: Brooks Brothers
Driving Mocs: Johnston & Murphy
Belt: purchased too long ago to remember


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> I'm wearing a collared shirt for the first time in a while. I took the day off to give myself a four day weekend.
> Shorts and sport shirt: Brooks Brothers
> Driving Mocs: Johnston & Murphy
> Belt: purchased too long ago to remember
> View attachment 46305


You look comfortable, but unamused. Smile you way through each day, my friend...life seems easier that way! LOL.


----------



## Jeff84

eagle2250 said:


> You look comfortable, but unamused. Smile you way through each day, my friend...life seems easier that way! LOL.


I had a dentist appointment earlier. About three shots of novacaine and a temporary crown later, so smiling is off the table for a few hours.


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> I had a dentist appointment earlier. About three shots of novacaine and a temporary crown later, so smiling is off the table for a few hours.


I am in the midst of two root canals, Jeff - I know what it's like.

In the heat and humidity of a New York City summer's afternoon, the last thing I would normally be wearing is a suit, but as today is officially New Toy Day (a day on which new merchandise has been received, eagerly), I have donned or photographed (or both) newly purchased items. The first three suit/tie photos feature ties purchased with today's new suit in mind - the stripe picked out by myself at Paul Stuart, the graph check picked out by my salesman, and the floral medallions picked out by the store manager. The polka dot tie worn with the new suit was chosen as another website to which I post photos declared this week to be "Polka Dot Week" - my contribution to the general fun.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's (full length shots); Paul Stuart otherwise
Cufflinks - Tatetossian, via the Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Stuart (both pairs)
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## 215339




----------



## Peak and Pine

delicious_scent said:


>


Swell jacket. Sorta. We've seen this before, no? The cut is very good, including shoulders and bottom cut-away. Looks a bit sack-y, you against a little waist suppression? Go upstairs and get some khakis, light ones, maybe bone. It's summer. Now ditch the tie.

Me talking, only me, but I think with an odd jacket once a pattern goes bigger and goes beyond the usual, the usual being herring bones, hounds teeth, maybe gun check, that it cannot take a tie because in today's world a tie with anything speaks, if not formal, at least serious and patterns like yours, big and bold despite the insipid monochrome, speak anything but serious and wearing with a tie sends a mixed up message which harks back to the wearer's seeming lack of self confidence (as in, shall I go this way, or that?) and there are examples all over the internet of guys doing this and to me, to a man, all suffer from this paradox. You enjoy an ultra long sentence peppered with commas, right? You've got an interesting, well cut jacket, but it needs light stuff all around it, consider white bone buttons.


----------



## 215339

Peak and Pine said:


> Swell jacket. Sorta. We've seen this before, no? The cut is very good, including shoulders and bottom cut-away. Looks a bit sack-y, you against a little waist suppression? Go upstairs and get some khakis, light ones, maybe bone. It's summer. Now ditch the tie.
> 
> Me talking, only me, but I think with an odd jacket once a pattern goes bigger and goes beyond the usual, the usual being herring bones, hounds teeth, maybe gun check, that it cannot take a tie because in today's world a tie with anything speaks, if not formal, at least serious and patterns like yours, big and bold despite the insipid monochrome, speak anything but serious and wearing with a tie sends a mixed up message which harks back to the wearer's seeming lack of self confidence (as in, shall I go this way, or that?) and there are examples all over the internet of guys doing this and to me, to a man, all suffer from this paradox. You enjoy an ultra long sentence peppered with commas, right? You've got an interesting, well cut jacket, but it needs light stuff all around it, consider white bone buttons.


Yep, definitely posted it multiple times, currently my best fitting jacket. The waist is definitely the most loose out of any jacket I own, but I dig it surprisingly. I can even clasp my hands behind my back with no pulling at the waist.

In my eyes, the emerald trousers make the ensemble more summery.

I definitely understand the POV of keeping it more simple and tieless with such a bold jacket. It was my birthday, so I felt like being bold and taking it all the way if that makes sense. From my POV, with the trousers, the tie "sealed the deal" for keeping the outfit fully complete, yet not giving austere business vibes.

Khakis and lighter tones make sense, but I dress in earthy, dusty neutrals most of the time so I wanted a change of pace and to make it a bit more special for myself.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
Sounds good. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I am in the midst of two root canals, Jeff - I know what it's like.
> 
> In the heat and humidity of a New York City summer's afternoon, the last thing I would normally be wearing is a suit, but as today is officially New Toy Day (a day on which new merchandise has been received, eagerly), I have donned or photographed (or both) newly purchased items. The first three suit/tie photos feature ties purchased with today's new suit in mind - the stripe picked out by myself at Paul Stuart, the graph check picked out by my salesman, and the floral medallions picked out by the store manager. The polka dot tie worn with the new suit was chosen as another website to which I post photos declared this week to be "Polka Dot Week" - my contribution to the general fun.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Drake's (full length shots); Paul Stuart otherwise
> Cufflinks - Tatetossian, via the Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Braces - Paul Stuart (both pairs)
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 46532
> View attachment 46533
> View attachment 46534
> View attachment 46535
> View attachment 46536
> View attachment 46537
> View attachment 46538
> View attachment 46539


Absolutely beautiful suit. Love the material and color. Also, it looks like it drapes wonderfully.

All the ties work, but my favorite is the one you wore with the suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Absolutely beautiful suit. Love the material and color. Also, it looks like it drapes wonderfully.
> 
> All the ties work, but my favorite is the one you wore with the suit.


Thank you, FF. As soon as I saw the fabric, I was taken with the suit, and it fit nearly perfectly off the rack, and feels very comfortable - I was a goner as soon as I tried it on.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, FF. As soon as I saw the fabric, I was taken with the suit, and it fit nearly perfectly off the rack, and feels very comfortable - I was a goner as soon as I tried it on.


I love birdseye (hope I'm guessing correctly here) as it makes the material much more visually interesting but in a subtle way and, at least my experience has been, it resists wrinkles better than "smooth" worsted suits.

The fit is outstanding. You tend to get pronounced dimples on each side of the center button, but most suits dimple there anyway and we all have our things (even MTM from a good tailor and I tend to bubble a bit below the neck - sigh).

If I was in the market for a true dress summer suit (not a poplin, which I'd want too), I look for that exact suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Having been cooped up in my apartment for the last 24 hours, I have felt the need to get out, and run some errands - some of necessity, others of choice. As it is 31C/88F outside at the present moment, dressing coolly is of paramount importance, but also being presentable in a high-end retail setting is equally important, hence the inclusion of jacket and tie in the only material suitable for this afternoon's weather - seersucker.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Magnanni
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Having been cooped up in my apartment for the last 24 hours, I have felt the need to get out, and run some errands - some of necessity, others of choice. As it is 31C/88F outside at the present moment, dressing coolly is of paramount importance, but also being presentable in a high-end retail setting is equally important, hence the inclusion of jacket and tie in the only material suitable for this afternoon's weather - seersucker.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Magnanni
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 46612
> View attachment 46613
> View attachment 46614
> View attachment 46615
> View attachment 46616
> View attachment 46617


As always you are dressed to the nines and might I add, those navy suede shoes with the red Vibram soles are fantastic! Here's hoping you had a great outing today.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> As always you are dressed to the nines and might I add, those navy suede shoes with the red Vibram soles are fantastic! Here's hoping you had a great outing today.


Thanks, Eagle. As it happens, my husband found today's shoes for me when we were on an expedition to Nordstrom Rack, on a day when everything was an extra 40% off. I married well.

Today's outing had me back at Paul Stuart's, after visiting the uptown branch of The Armoury, as it only re-opened today, and making a side trip to my barber, to arrange my next appointment.


----------



## JimbaTheHut

I am now in lockdown.. again. In the first lockdown I got a bit comfortable now I am struggling to fit into my favourite clothing - serves me right. Everything is on sale at the moment too. Doh.


----------



## ItalianStyle

Sorry to hear about the lockdown... on the brighter side, if you put on a suit and you look like you're about to burst out of it, you're just following the newest fashion trend...


----------



## upr_crust

One of the several menswear groups to which I post on-line put forth a theme for this week of "pink". This theme set my little brain a challenge that it could not resist, especially as I had today's shirt in the closet, which I've not worn in a very long time, with pink pinstripes alternating with white (very pretty, but not the easiest shirt which with to coordinate an outfit). I hope that I've put together something visually cohesive, without being too over the top.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - no name brand
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Pocket square - Alain Figaret, Paris
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Very well done Mr. Gatsby (Daisy will be yours) and those shoes!


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> One of the several menswear groups to which I post on-line put forth a theme for this week of "pink". This theme set my little brain a challenge that it could not resist, especially as I had today's shirt in the closet, which I've not worn in a very long time, with pink pinstripes alternating with white (very pretty, but not the easiest shirt which with to coordinate an outfit). I hope that I've put together something visually cohesive, without being too over the top.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - no name brand
> Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
> Pocket square - Alain Figaret, Paris
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 46810
> View attachment 46811
> View attachment 46812
> View attachment 46813
> View attachment 46814
> View attachment 46815


Somewhere there is an elegant garden party calling your name.
Very nicely done!


----------



## upr_crust

In a period of brief respite, it's not abysmally hot here in NYC, allowing the capricious (such as myself) full rein to concoct an ensemble of clothes based principally on the whims of the moment. Included in this fandango are my newest set of braces, and a shirt that is fitted enough such that only when I am near my ideal weight do I dare to put it on. Yes, I know - WTMI . . .

Suit and shirt - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## upr_crust

Today, the weather in NYC remains relatively mild, but it is anticipated that, starting tomorrow, that it will become quite hot and humid for the next week or so, extinguishing any desire on my part to get dressed up, so I've decided to have a hearty last hurrah with my choice of suit for today, and am wearing my latest acquisition - today's neck tie.

Suit, tie, braces, and shoes - Paul Stuart
Shirt & cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Robert Talbott


----------



## prospero1b

upr_crust said:


> It has been too hot to dress here in NYC, but not, apparently, too hot to shop - my acquisitions for the last 72 hours - from the casual to the more formal, from bargains to full-price.
> 
> In order, sneakers - To Boot New York
> bucks - Magnanni
> austerity wing tip tassel loafers - Paul Stuart house brand
> bonus shot - braces from Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 46176
> View attachment 46177
> View attachment 46178
> View attachment 46179
> View attachment 46180


Great socks. What brand are they?


----------



## upr_crust

prospero1b said:


> Great socks. What brand are they?


The socks came from Joseph A Bank, about five years ago.


----------



## upr_crust

After several days of hot, humid, and/or inclement weather, and a sartorial diet of polo shirts, shorts, and sneakers with no-show socks, I've opted to be a bit more dressed up today, at least for part of the day. One of the several fora to which I post photos has, as its stated theme for this week, seersucker, and Tuesdays are devoted to bow ties. Killing the two birdies with the one rock then, is my attire for today, featuring the debut of today's bow tie to my collection.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Magnanni
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## Jeff84

Super casual day for me, taking the day off and returning to the dentist.
Brooks Brothers t-shirt, Dockers chinos, St. John's Bay canvas shoes and Slidebelt.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is overcast, warm and humid in NYC today, and has already produced a rain shower earlier, with promise of more on the way - a perfect excuse (at least for idlers such as myself) to indulge themselves in indoor activities.

On occasion, certain articles of clothing in my wardrobe, especially if they have gone unworn in a long time, worm their way into my imagination, seeking to be matched with the rest of the stuff I own into something that might approximate a decent outfit. Thus it is today with today's shirt, bought some 15-20 years ago, on sale. I've not worn it in years, and it's been sitting, waiting for usage. Along with today's shirt, I've recently indulged myself with today's shoes - again, a sale item.

Sitting on my rack of suits was today's suit. I can tell you that a white linen suit is rather like an expensive foreign sports car - it spends more time at the shop (in the suit's case, the dry cleaner's) than it does serving the purpose for which it was made. As today's suit is a wearing away from revisiting the dry cleaner's, I've united an old sale item, a new sale item, and a soon-to-be-drycleaned item into an outfit - good, bad, or indifferent, I leave to the viewer's discretion.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Michelson's of London, via Thomas Farthing, London
Pocket square - no name brand
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather is overcast, warm and humid in NYC today, and has already produced a rain shower earlier, with promise of more on the way - a perfect excuse (at least for idlers such as myself) to indulge themselves in indoor activities.
> 
> On occasion, certain articles of clothing in my wardrobe, especially if they have gone unworn in a long time, worm their way into my imagination, seeking to be matched with the rest of the stuff I own into something that might approximate a decent outfit. Thus it is today with today's shirt, bought some 15-20 years ago, on sale. I've not worn it in years, and it's been sitting, waiting for usage. Along with today's shirt, I've recently indulged myself with today's shoes - again, a sale item.
> 
> Sitting on my rack of suits was today's suit. I can tell you that a white linen suit is rather like an expensive foreign sports car - it spends more time at the shop (in the suit's case, the dry cleaner's) than it does serving the purpose for which it was made. As today's suit is a wearing away from revisiting the dry cleaner's, I've united an old sale item, a new sale item, and a soon-to-be-drycleaned item into an outfit - good, bad, or indifferent, I leave to the viewer's discretion.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Michelson's of London, via Thomas Farthing, London
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> View attachment 47298
> View attachment 47299
> View attachment 47300
> View attachment 47301
> View attachment 47302


I'm a fan as it feels very Apparel Arts '30s to me when there were less "rules" and more joy in just putting elaborate outfits together from one beautiful item after another.

Back in the '90s when the TV show "Ally McBeal" was on, my girlfriend and I lived in Boston and were regular viewers (it made the city look even better than it was).

Your situation reminded me of this line (Googled it to check) that Ally said, "Sometimes I'm tempted to become a street person, cut off from society. But then I wouldn't get to wear my outfits."

Now being retired, I feel like you don't have enough opportunities to wear all your beautiful outfits, but kudos to you, you do manage to get many of them out for a spin.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> The weather is overcast, warm and humid in NYC today, and has already produced a rain shower earlier, with promise of more on the way - a perfect excuse (at least for idlers such as myself) to indulge themselves in indoor activities.
> 
> On occasion, certain articles of clothing in my wardrobe, especially if they have gone unworn in a long time, worm their way into my imagination, seeking to be matched with the rest of the stuff I own into something that might approximate a decent outfit. Thus it is today with today's shirt, bought some 15-20 years ago, on sale. I've not worn it in years, and it's been sitting, waiting for usage. Along with today's shirt, I've recently indulged myself with today's shoes - again, a sale item.
> 
> Sitting on my rack of suits was today's suit. I can tell you that a white linen suit is rather like an expensive foreign sports car - it spends more time at the shop (in the suit's case, the dry cleaner's) than it does serving the purpose for which it was made. As today's suit is a wearing away from revisiting the dry cleaner's, I've united an old sale item, a new sale item, and a soon-to-be-drycleaned item into an outfit - good, bad, or indifferent, I leave to the viewer's discretion.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Michelson's of London, via Thomas Farthing, London
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> View attachment 47298
> View attachment 47299
> View attachment 47300
> View attachment 47301
> View attachment 47302


I love the suit Bruce. Is it cream or white colored?


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> I love the suit Bruce. Is it cream or white colored?


It is actually cream-colored - a pale off-white.


----------



## Jeff84

After spending the late morning and early afternoon doing some much needed grass cutting, I decided to break in my new seersucker shorts. Shirt and shorts from Brooks Brothers.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> After several days of hot, humid, and/or inclement weather, and a sartorial diet of polo shirts, shorts, and sneakers with no-show socks, I've opted to be a bit more dressed up today, at least for part of the day. One of the several fora to which I post photos has, as its stated theme for this week, seersucker, and Tuesdays are devoted to bow ties. Killing the two birdies with the one rock then, is my attire for today, featuring the debut of today's bow tie to my collection.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Magnanni
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 47134
> View attachment 47135
> View attachment 47136
> View attachment 47137
> View attachment 47138
> View attachment 47139


Is your seersucker suit a Regent fit?


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> Is your seersucker suit a Regent fit?


No, it's a Fitzgerald, from back in the day when Brooks Brothers had such a thing. I am sure that a Regent fit would suit your frame just fine, however.


----------



## upr_crust

In the midst of a July heat wave, certain things are nigh unto impossible, including the wearing of a tie. That being said, today, I fetched from alterations one of my latest indulgences/acts of folly from the recent summer sales, a casual sports jacket. The material is a 92/8% cotton/polyamide blend, and is totally unstructured, feeling more like a sweater than a jacket - definitely an experiment and an outlier for my wardrobe.

Between the weather, and the casual vibe of today's jacket, I have foregone a tie - do forgive me.

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
Hat - Scala


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> In the midst of a July heat wave, certain things are nigh unto impossible, including the wearing of a tie. That being said, today, I fetched from alterations one of my latest indulgences/acts of folly from the recent summer sales, a casual sports jacket. The material is a 92/8% cotton/polyamide blend, and is totally unstructured, feeling more like a sweater than a jacket - definitely an experiment and an outlier for my wardrobe.
> 
> Between the weather, and the casual vibe of today's jacket, I have foregone a tie - do forgive me.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
> Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> Hat - Scala
> 
> View attachment 47533
> View attachment 47534
> View attachment 47535
> View attachment 47536
> View attachment 47537


Looking sharp!


----------



## Peak and Pine

upr_crust said:


> In the midst of a July heat wave, certain things are nigh unto impossible, including the wearing of a tie. That being said, today, I fetched from alterations one of my latest indulgences/acts of folly from the recent summer sales, a casual sports jacket. The material is a 92/8% cotton/polyamide blend, and is totally unstructured, feeling more like a sweater than a jacket - definitely an experiment and an outlier for my wardrobe.
> 
> Between the weather, and the casual vibe of today's jacket, I have foregone a tie - do forgive me.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
> Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> Hat - Scala
> 
> View attachment 47533
> View attachment 47534
> View attachment 47535
> View attachment 47536
> View attachment 47537


Zebra striped pants and a planters hat, how summer can you get. Double Like, one for the outfit and one for using _fetch._


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> No, it's a Fitzgerald, from back in the day when Brooks Brothers had such a thing. I am sure that a Regent fit would suit your frame just fine, however.


I know, I was just curious what fit yours was.


----------



## upr_crust

The heat wave affecting NYC is, I believe, still in effect, as predictions for the afternoon highs are 91F/33C. Regardless, I have chosen to dress up today, partially as I have to make a pilgrimage to Saks this afternoon, to pick up from alterations my latest (and, for the sale season, possibly last) indulgence, a navy velvet jacket (obviously not for today's weather pattern), and I would like to try it on with at least a collared shirt, if not all the rest of the rig with which I have bedecked myself this morning. Photos of this latest sartorial farrago might be posted later today, if I've the time and the inclination.

In the interim, this was the suit next in rotation on the suit rack, and as it's a mohair blend, it's apropos of the weather. Today's tie is one I've not worn in years, but I thought that it suited the outfit, so I've chosen it.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Lewin
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling, via Paul Stuart


----------



## upr_crust

As stated in my previous post, I went to my local Saks Fifth Avenue to pick up my latest sartorial farrago, a navy velvet jacket, a sartorial "crime of opportunity" (i.e. the jacket was heavily marked down). On getting it home, I decided to try wearing in three different ways - casual, semi-dressed up, and somewhere approximating formal. The results are as shown below - the jury is still out as to how versatile this jacket will be . . .


----------



## ran23

I still need a Navy suit after losing weight. Nice look.


----------



## IT_cyclist

upr_crust said:


> As stated in my previous post, I went to my local Saks Fifth Avenue to pick up my latest sartorial farrago, a navy velvet jacket, a sartorial "crime of opportunity" (i.e. the jacket was heavily marked down). On getting it home, I decided to try wearing in three different ways - casual, semi-dressed up, and somewhere approximating formal. The results are as shown below - the jury is still out as to how versatile this jacket will be . . .
> View attachment 47644
> View attachment 47645
> View attachment 47646


I think you can pull off any and all of the looks.


----------



## Jeff84

ran23 said:


> I still need a Navy suit after losing weight. Nice look.


Did you lose enough to go down a size?


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> I still need a Navy suit after losing weight. Nice look.


Indeed, a navy or a dark charcoal suit is where the journey begins...and we build from there! Enjoy your quest to update your wardrobe!


----------



## ran23

By chance I did start with a charcoal suit (38/33"waist), too bad that is too small on me now. I always thought I could have more fun with a Navy suit. The light grey vest I have, looked great with the charcoal, probably the same with Navy. always fun


----------



## Fading Fast

ran23 said:


> By chance I did start with a charcoal suit (38/33"waist), too bad that is too small on me now. I always thought I could have more fun with a Navy suit. The light grey vest I have, looked great with the charcoal, probably the same with Navy. always fun


I've always found a grey suit to be more flexible than a navy, but to be honest, I think that's more personal preference than defendable fact. If I had to start my wardrobe from scratch, I think the first suit I'd buy would be a medium to medium-dark grey, medium weight (none of that super-fine stuff) worsted. I'd probably buy three versions of grey before I even got to a navy one. But again, probably just personal preference.


----------



## ran23

One last thing and we'll let this go back to what it is. Back then after losing weight, the charcoal and a Charcoal POW suit, 6 odd jackets of blazers and tweeds. then started a diabetic Low carb/High Fat diet.
This summer I put on a cotton/linen BR coat to walk in. I couldn't button it, I now measure 39" chest. I can still wear the POW tweed(Patrick James?) but making it an odd jacket--not sure I can pull that off.


----------



## decency

short and t-shirt is my summer look


----------



## upr_crust

At present, the weather in NYC consists of periodic downpours of rain followed by strong winds - a perfect day to stay indoors and indulge one's tastes in attire otherwise unsuited for the streets of the city at this particular moment.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt and braces - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> At present, the weather in NYC consists of periodic downpours of rain followed by strong winds - a perfect day to stay indoors and indulge one's tastes in attire otherwise unsuited for the streets of the city at this particular moment.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt and braces - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 47897
> View attachment 47898
> View attachment 47899
> View attachment 47900
> View attachment 47901


As I sit in the same city as you, in one of my "pandemic outfit" of lightweight chinos and a short-sleeve J.Crew T-shirt (oddly of a vintage truck with a Christmas tree in back), I am amazed at your enthusiasm and, as always, sartorial skill.

Bang on outfit today - I love the soft, light color palette; it looks wonderful and comfortably cool.

Just a crazy Apparel Arts '30s thought: how would white bucks work with that outfit, again, in a throwback summer way?

Also, you are my go-to guy as an example of people who look fantastic and natural wearing a bowtie.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> As I sit in the same city as you, in one of my "pandemic outfit" of lightweight chinos and a short-sleeve J.Crew T-shirt (oddly of a vintage truck with a Christmas tree in back), I am amazed at your enthusiasm and, as always, sartorial skill.
> 
> Bang on outfit today - I love the soft, light color palette; it looks wonderful and comfortably cool.
> 
> Just a crazy Apparel Arts '30s thought: how would white bucks work with that outfit, again, in a throwback summer way?
> 
> Also, you are my go-to guy as an example of people who look fantastic and natural wearing a bowtie.


Thank you, FF. As it is, today's suit is made of the lightest tropical wool that I own - were it sunny outside, I'd be reasonably comfortable in wearing it (rather than a soggy, windblown mess were I to venture out at this moment). The color scheme for today came together with picking a bow tie to complement today's suit and shirt - the soft yellow/blue combo seems to work best, in my estimation.

As to white bucks with this suit, it could be worn, and would certainly evoke a Laurence Fellowes illustration, were I do to it, but at this moment in time, I don't own any white bucks.

As for looking natural wearing a bow tie, that, I have found, takes some effort. When, earlier in my adult life, I was significantly heavier than I am now, I didn't like me in bow ties, but with age (and weight loss), they seem to complement my rather owlish, academic mien.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, FF. As it is, today's suit is made of the lightest tropical wool that I own - were it sunny outside, I'd be reasonably comfortable in wearing it (rather than a soggy, windblown mess were I to venture out at this moment). The color scheme for today came together with picking a bow tie to complement today's suit and shirt - the soft yellow/blue combo seems to work best, in my estimation.
> 
> As to white bucks with this suit, it could be worn, and would certainly evoke a Laurence Fellowes illustration, were I do to it, but at this moment in time, I don't own any white bucks.
> 
> As for looking natural wearing a bow tie, that, I have found, takes some effort. When, earlier in my adult life, I was significantly heavier than I am now, I didn't like me in bow ties, but with age (and weight loss), they seem to complement my rather owlish, academic mien.


"...but at this moment in time, I don't own any white bucks."

Wait, what?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> "...but at this moment in time, I don't own any white bucks."
> 
> Wait, what?


Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus, but equally, it is possible for me not to own every variant of every style of men's footwear at a given moment in time . My shoe closet only holds so much . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus, but equally, it is possible for me not to own every variant of every style of men's footwear at a given moment in time . My shoe closet only holds so much . . .


Okay, so the real discovery here is that in my anemic wardrobe - and against all odds - is one kinda classic item that you don't have (a twenty year old pair of J&M white bucks).


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Okay, so the real discovery here is that in my anemic wardrobe - and against all odds - is one kinda classic item that you don't have (a twenty year old pair of J&M white bucks).


To clarify, I have tan bucks (or very close to it - Dainite rather than red rubber soles) and navy blue ones, but not white at this time - my last pair of white bucks (from J & M) wore through the sole. Unfortunate, as they were extremely comfortable.


----------



## upr_crust

After yesterday's tropical storm, today's weather in NYC is sunny and warm, and not too humid. To that end, I've opted for a linen-heavy outfit (jacket & trousers), in an earth toned color scheme - a bit low-key for my usual tastes, but then again, there is the exception that proves the rule . . .

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Zegna, via Bergdorf Goodman
Pocket square - vintage J. Press
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> After yesterday's tropical storm, today's weather in NYC is sunny and warm, and not too humid. To that end, I've opted for a linen-heavy outfit (jacket & trousers), in an earth toned color scheme - a bit low-key for my usual tastes, but then again, there is the exception that proves the rule . . .
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Zegna, via Bergdorf Goodman
> Pocket square - vintage J. Press
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 47933
> View attachment 47934
> View attachment 47935
> View attachment 47936
> View attachment 47937
> View attachment 47938


Definitely a sharp-dressed man. The shoes are outstanding!


----------



## ran23

That Pocket Square reminds me of wanting to take 4" ties and turn them in PS.


----------



## never behind

One of my goals this summer was to try and not dress like a complete slob. So here is an attempt (and I know some of you hate shorts).

Cotton/linen shirt from Proper Cloth
Poplin shorts from Bills


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC remains only seasonably warm, bearable enough to indulge my daily flight of fancy, wearing my newest suit, something from this season's sales, along with a new tie. (Not seen is the navy blue bandanna that will cover my face whenever I leave my apartment.)

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Edward Green for Brooks Brothers


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC remains only seasonably warm, bearable enough to indulge my daily flight of fancy, wearing my newest suit, something from this season's sales, along with a new tie. (Not seen is the navy blue bandanna that will cover my face whenever I leave my apartment.)
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Edward Green for Brooks Brothers
> 
> View attachment 47983
> View attachment 47984
> View attachment 47985
> View attachment 47986
> View attachment 47987


Freakin' beautiful summer suit - love that material. Enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## upr_crust

Sometimes the effects of chance occurrence affect my attire, which happens to be the case for today. Yesterday afternoon, taking advantage of the relative mildness of the weather, I took a stroll in midtown, and needing both an air conditioning break, and some water, I found myself at Saks. With additional markdowns being what they are, I ended up walking out of the store with today's tie, and another of the same brand and material.

Being someone who must play with his new toys as soon as is humanly possible, I concocted today's ensemble based on my tie's compatibility with other things hanging in my closet - not a classic relaxed Friday concoction, but perhaps of some visual interest.

Suit, tie, and pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Braces - Lewin
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Jeff84

never behind said:


> One of my goals this summer was to try and not dress like a complete slob. So here is an attempt (and I know some of you hate shorts).
> 
> Cotton/linen shirt from Proper Cloth
> Poplin shorts from Bills
> 
> View attachment 47961


I for one love wearing shorts on my days off.


----------



## eagle2250

^^ LOL!
Almost every night of the year I wear my 'Little Lord Faunteroy' pajama shorts, when I go to bed. It's not a good look, but Mrs Eagle told me not to worry about it, as she is s tuff gal and she can take it! Bwahahaha.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is hot and humid - most unconducive to getting dressed properly - but the season of bargain-hunting is running red-hot. By chance, my husband and I happened to drop by every New Yorker's favorite discounter, Century 21, over the weekend, during which time, the store was having a major clearance sale, causing us to visit both the Lincoln Square store, and the "mother ship" downtown. Pawing through the clearance racks, we found a few things that were so cheap that we had to buy them.

My husband and I did a very impromptu photo session last night - the attached photos are of my finds, both from C21, and from Saks and Paul Stuart.

The sports jacket shown is brand name Ibiza, and was marked down to $37.35. The grey tie (actually, a black and white microcheck) is Zegna, and was marked down to $25.00. The other ties shown are the Ralph Lauren Purple Label green & purple ancient madder paisley, from Saks; the green tie with blue flowers, from Stuart's, and the bold blue check tie, also from Stuart's - all sale items, though none anywhere near as heavily discounted as the things from C21.

In the summer heat, madness is born . . .


----------



## wildcat1976

$37.35 for that fabulous sport coat. Tell me it is a typo or I will report you for a crime of unmentionable opportunity (LOL).


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> $37.35 for that fabulous sport coat. Tell me it is a typo or I will report you for a crime of unmentionable opportunity (LOL).


Sorry - no typo. I guess that you'll be ratting me out to the authorities for bargain hunting above and beyond the call of duty, then?


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Sorry - no typo. I guess that you'll be ratting me out to the authorities for bargain hunting above and beyond the call of duty, then?


That's one, long after you are gone, the great grandkids will still be talking about. "This is a true story, a hundred years ago, in 2020, great granddad bought a..."


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Sorry - no typo. I guess that you'll be ratting me out to the authorities for bargain hunting above and beyond the call of duty, then?


No, just pure jealousy on my part.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is hot and humid - most unconducive to getting dressed properly - but the season of bargain-hunting is running red-hot. By chance, my husband and I happened to drop by every New Yorker's favorite discounter, Century 21, over the weekend, during which time, the store was having a major clearance sale, causing us to visit both the Lincoln Square store, and the "mother ship" downtown. Pawing through the clearance racks, we found a few things that were so cheap that we had to buy them.
> 
> My husband and I did a very impromptu photo session last night - the attached photos are of my finds, both from C21, and from Saks and Paul Stuart.
> 
> The sports jacket shown is brand name Ibiza, and was marked down to $37.35. The grey tie (actually, a black and white microcheck) is Zegna, and was marked down to $25.00. The other ties shown are the Ralph Lauren Purple Label green & purple ancient madder paisley, from Saks; the green tie with blue flowers, from Stuart's, and the bold blue check tie, also from Stuart's - all sale items, though none anywhere near as heavily discounted as the things from C21.
> 
> In the summer heat, madness is born . . .
> 
> View attachment 48168
> View attachment 48169
> View attachment 48170
> View attachment 48171


My friend, you never fail to amaze so many of us...a great jacket, a perfect fit and all for a paltry $37.50 and a Zenga Tie for $25. You are indeed the man!


----------



## bryanmcdan

upr_crust said:


> In a period of brief respite, it's not abysmally hot here in NYC, allowing the capricious (such as myself) full rein to concoct an ensemble of clothes based principally on the whims of the moment. Included in this fandango are my newest set of braces, and a shirt that is fitted enough such that only when I am near my ideal weight do I dare to put it on. Yes, I know - WTMI . . .
> 
> Suit and shirt - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 46861
> View attachment 46862
> View attachment 46863
> View attachment 46864
> View attachment 46865


Sir, your mastery of the tie dimple is to be envied! I've been lurking here from time-to-time but have recently started to take myself and my appearance seriously; your style and examples are an inspiration and are greatly helping me build a list of future purchases (a wider variety of tie/pocket square colors and patterns, colored/painted cuff links and- just maybe- experimenting with a tie bar accompanied by a few new shirts). Thank you for sharing, I truly mean it.


----------



## upr_crust

bryanmcdan said:


> Sir, your mastery of the tie dimple is to be envied! I've been lurking here from time-to-time but have recently started to take myself and my appearance seriously; your style and examples are an inspiration and are greatly helping me build a list of future purchases (a wider variety of tie/pocket square colors and patterns, colored/painted cuff links and- just maybe- experimenting with a tie bar accompanied by a few new shirts). Thank you for sharing, I truly mean it.


Thank you, that's very kind of you to say. I never tire of hearing that my postings provide some service, as well as some pleasure, to the readers.


----------



## bryanmcdan

Well upr, seeing your jacket yesterday left me inspired for today! I hope that this thread can continue to be a learning tool for a young man seeking to improve himself, so I will try to post here as often as I can and I look forward to any all feedback from the community. Most of my wardrobe has been pieces together from vintage shops and resale sites, so I’ve managed to build a beginner’s wardrobe very inexpensively (under $500 for everything, apart from the suit I got a “deal” on when my wife and I got married).

Today I’ve picked out the following:
Jacket- Ermenegildo Zegna (no matching trousers, it appears to have originally been intended as a separate piece)
Tie - Hickey Freeman
Shirt - J Crew
Pocket Square - Men’s Warehouse
Trousers - Dobby’s (a local menswear store that was a Daytona Beach staple, but closed down about 30 years ago, I have the matching jacket and am in the process of re-structuring it)
Boots - Double H (I’m a real estate agent and will be showing a property on a few acres later, so I need something suitable for the work)
Lapel pin - a Luthertag pin from November 1933

I’ve been trying to get a little more bold (expressive) with colors lately, working with blues and browns today. I originally got dressed and didn’t choose a pocket square, but checked my tie on the way out and remember this one I found on sale from MW a while back, so I threw it in on the way out. The intention was to bring the earth tones from my lower half up to my midsection, tying everything together. If it was successful, I got lucky, but any constructive criticism on how to improve in the future would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## eagle2250

bryanmcdan said:


> Well upr, seeing your jacket yesterday left me inspired for today! I hope that this thread can continue to be a learning tool for a young man seeking to improve himself, so I will try to post here as often as I can and I look forward to any all feedback from the community. Most of my wardrobe has been pieces together from vintage shops and resale sites, so I've managed to build a beginner's wardrobe very inexpensively (under $500 for everything, apart from the suit I got a "deal" on when my wife and I got married).
> 
> Today I've picked out the following:
> Jacket- Ermenegildo Zegna (no matching trousers, it appears to have originally been intended as a separate piece)
> Tie - Hickey Freeman
> Shirt - J Crew
> Pocket Square - Men's Warehouse
> Trousers - Dobby's (a local menswear store that was a Daytona Beach staple, but closed down about 30 years ago, I have the matching jacket and am in the process of re-structuring it)
> Boots - Double H (I'm a real estate agent and will be showing a property on a few acres later, so I need something suitable for the work)
> Lapel pin - a Luthertag pin from November 1933
> 
> I've been trying to get a little more bold (expressive) with colors lately, working with blues and browns today. I originally got dressed and didn't choose a pocket square, but checked my tie on the way out and remember this one I found on sale from MW a while back, so I threw it in on the way out. The intention was to bring the earth tones from my lower half up to my midsection, tying everything together. If it was successful, I got lucky, but any constructive criticism on how to improve in the future would be greatly appreciated!


Well done...you are looking good today and a belated welcome to the forum. As one who appreciates a a comfortable boot, I can appreciate the boot you have picked out for the work you have to do today. Have a great day and good luck with the sale!


----------



## bryanmcdan

eagle2250 said:


> Well done...you are looking good today and a belated welcome to the forum. As one who appreciates a a comfortable boot, I can appreciate the boot you have picked out for the work you have to do today. Have a great day and good luck with the sale!


Thank you, sir, much appreciated! I do love a good boot, one of goals for the year is to invest in a few more well-crafted pairs of shoes/boots. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## bryanmcdan

Good afternoon gentlemen, today was my last day "working" this week as we're heading to Clearwater for a couple of days. As such, I wanted to go out with a bang and try some things I'd never done before (dressing down a DB, wearing a tie I'd never worn in public and working with some more color combinations- blue and gray). Submitted for your critique:

Jacket: Pierre Cardin
Shirt: BB 
Tie and pocket square: Thomas Pink
Trousers: Tommy Hilfiger
Shoes: Allen Edmonds (admittedly in need of a cleaning/shine)


----------



## eagle2250

bryanmcdan said:


> Thank you, sir, much appreciated! I do love a good boot, one of goals for the year is to invest in a few more well-crafted pairs of shoes/boots. Do you have any suggestions?


My preferences include Alden's, Cheaney's and Luccheses. Also, I've mostly relied on Red Wings for work boots. Good luck in your hunt and watch for sales...you can save a lot of money that way!


----------



## bryanmcdan

eagle2250 said:


> My preferences include Alden's, Cheaney's and Luccheses. Also, I've mostly relied on Red Wings for work boots. Good luck in your hunt and watch for sales...you can save a lot of money that way!


Thank you, sir! I had my eye out for Alden's, I'll look into Cheaney's and Luccheses more. Also, I'm hoping a couple of house scouring the thrift stores here in Clearwater will produce some good results for ties, pocket squares and perhaps a suit. One of the most exciting aspects of travel is finding what treasures that area holds, which my local area does not (perhaps a linen suit, some more casual/colorful ties, etc.). Do any of you make it a point to do some shopping, if possible, when you're out of town?


----------



## Yonkle

bryanmcdan said:


> Thank you, sir! I had my eye out for Alden's, I'll look into Cheaney's and Luccheses more. Also, I'm hoping a couple of house scouring the thrift stores here in Clearwater will produce some good results for ties, pocket squares and perhaps a suit. One of the most exciting aspects of travel is finding what treasures that area holds, which my local area does not (perhaps a linen suit, some more casual/colorful ties, etc.). Do any of you make it a point to do some shopping, if possible, when you're out of town?


We travel to thrift all the time Yonkle


----------



## upr_crust

Starting in the Renaissance, rulers, or other elites, would have that to which they would refer as a "cabinet of curiosities", a Wunderkammer, a collection of objects beautiful, rare, or odd. I am beginning to think that my wardrobe is exactly that - less a conventional wardrobe, and more of an accumulation of items that I have found of interest to me, most of which I find some excuse for to wear. As I tend to shop only during sale season, either I am the "trash collector", or I merely see the possibilities of items beyond the imaginations of the rest of the public - there is merit to either interpretation.

With today's attire, I am wearing one of the newest acquisitions, today's bow tie, snatched from the final sale pile of items at Paul Stuart's pop-up shop warehouse sale - a whopping $15 worth.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Trousers and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Crockett & Jones for Paul Stuart
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## bryanmcdan

upr_crust said:


> Starting in the Renaissance, rulers, or other elites, would have that to which they would refer as a "cabinet of curiosities", a Wunderkammer, a collection of objects beautiful, rare, or odd. I am beginning to think that my wardrobe is exactly that - less a conventional wardrobe, and more of an accumulation of items that I have found of interest to me, most of which I find some excuse for to wear. As I tend to shop only during sale season, either I am the "trash collector", or I merely see the possibilities of items beyond the imaginations of the rest of the public - there is merit to either interpretation.
> 
> With today's attire, I am wearing one of the newest acquisitions, today's bow tie, snatched from the final sale pile of items at Paul Stuart's pop-up shop warehouse sale - a whopping $15 worth.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Ike Behar
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Trousers and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones for Paul Stuart
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 48270
> View attachment 48271
> View attachment 48272
> View attachment 48273
> View attachment 48274
> View attachment 48275


Another excellent ensemble, I'll have to look more closely into Paul Stuart after all you've shown from them. Thank you again for being an example and helping me to learn every day!


----------



## upr_crust

Today's featured acquisitions show that fashion follows world events, including COVID-19. Up until now, for a face covering, I've been making do with bandannas, which have their disadvantages, epidemiological (they are thought to be less effective in blocking COVID-19) and practical (on a warm day, the exhaust of one's breath, at least for me, has soaked into the knot of one's necktie).

I recently saw New & Lingwood's offerings for face masks, which happen to include masks printed in their peacock patter, the same pattern as their silk dressing gowns (albeit in more practical washable cotton). Since I will most likely never afford one of their dressing gowns, but am in awe of their colors and patterns, I was easily seduced into indulging in three of their masks, as shown below.

Face masks - New & Lingwood
Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Today's featured acquisitions show that fashion follows world events, including COVID-19. Up until now, for a face covering, I've been making do with bandannas, which have their disadvantages, epidemiological (they are thought to be less effective in blocking COVID-19) and practical (on a warm day, the exhaust of one's breath, at least for me, has soaked into the knot of one's necktie).
> 
> I recently saw New & Lingwood's offerings for face masks, which happen to include masks printed in their peacock patter, the same pattern as their silk dressing gowns (albeit in more practical washable cotton). Since I will most likely never afford one of their dressing gowns, but am in awe of their colors and patterns, I was easily seduced into indulging in three of their masks, as shown below.
> 
> Face masks - New & Lingwood
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Tyrwhitt
> Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 48404
> View attachment 48405
> View attachment 48406
> View attachment 48407
> View attachment 48408
> View attachment 48409
> View attachment 48410


Paraphrasing and perhaps reminiscent of the iconic Loan Ranger TV series, many were heard to murmur.."Who was that masked man? The indian lookes strangely like Johnny Depp!" LOL. My friend you are setting the standard as always.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be mild (at least for a New York August), giving me the opportunity to dress up a bit, for a change.

Today's shoes are new - my first pair of shoes from J. Fitzpatrick, since they opened a store in Manhattan. So far, so good.

Do forgive the crease in my suit jacket today - an unfortunate side effect of my mania for suit purchases, they get squashed in the closet - some de-accessions to the collection might soon be in order . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Face mask - New & Lingwood
Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick


----------



## upr_crust

It's midweek, and it has continued unseasonably cool here in NYC, albeit with a bit of rain this morning, and some expected later this afternoon. However, in between the showers, and with the temperatures moderated, it gives me the opportunity to wear today's suit without fear of immediate heat prostration upon leaving my apartment. Why this suit - well, just because . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> It's midweek, and it has continued unseasonably cool here in NYC, albeit with a bit of rain this morning, and some expected later this afternoon. However, in between the showers, and with the temperatures moderated, it gives me the opportunity to wear today's suit without fear of immediate heat prostration upon leaving my apartment. Why this suit - well, just because . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 48482
> View attachment 48483
> View attachment 48484
> View attachment 48485
> View attachment 48486
> View attachment 48487


Just splendid!


----------



## IT_cyclist

upr_crust said:


> It's midweek, and it has continued unseasonably cool here in NYC, albeit with a bit of rain this morning, and some expected later this afternoon. However, in between the showers, and with the temperatures moderated, it gives me the opportunity to wear today's suit without fear of immediate heat prostration upon leaving my apartment. Why this suit - well, just because . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 48482
> View attachment 48483
> View attachment 48484
> View attachment 48485
> View attachment 48486
> View attachment 48487


Much nicer than my rig for the morning -- jeans, polo, duck boots. All dirty. 
But I did turn a weed patch into a fall garden. Peas, lettuce, spinach, and arugula planted. Hope they all come up. The last arugula as 100% failure.


----------



## upr_crust

IT_cyclist said:


> Much nicer than my rig for the morning -- jeans, polo, duck boots. All dirty.
> But I did turn a weed patch into a fall garden. Peas, lettuce, spinach, and arugula planted. Hope they all come up. The last arugula as 100% failure.


Your day was much more productive than mine, dirty jeans or no, and I wish you luck with your fall garden patch.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues mild and dry, with moderate temperatures and low humidity in NYC, at least for today.

I did have something of an adventure yesterday afternoon. After posting photos here, and wearing what I wore for those photos, I went for an afternoon stroll, which took me to Saks Fifth Avenue. There are dangers in looking too "put together" - within the space of 15 minutes, I was approached by three different gentlemen, all assuming that I was part of the sales staff, the notion of which I had to gently dissuade them. If I enter a retail establishment today, I hope that my less "official" attire will not trigger the same response, though, it could have been worse - I could have been at KMart, and gotten the same response.

Something less formal, as we head towards the weekend, then . . .

Sports jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Shirt, trousers, shoes, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Peak and Pine

upr_crust said:


> The weather continues mild and dry, with moderate temperatures and low humidity in NYC, at least for today.
> 
> I did have something of an adventure yesterday afternoon. After posting photos here, and wearing what I wore for those photos, I went for an afternoon stroll, which took me to Saks Fifth Avenue. There are dangers in looking too "put together" - within the space of 15 minutes, I was approached by three different gentlemen, all assuming that I was part of the sales staff, the notion of which I had to gently dissuade them. If I enter a retail establishment today, I hope that my less "official" attire will not trigger the same response, though, it could have been worse - I could have been at KMart, and gotten the same response.
> 
> Something less formal, as we head towards the weekend, then . . .
> 
> Sports jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
> Shirt, trousers, shoes, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 48511
> View attachment 48512
> View attachment 48513
> View attachment 48514
> View attachment 48515
> View attachment 48516


I don't usually give you Likes because you already have more Likes than my town has pick-ups and where I live _everybody_ has a pick-up besides a swelled head would not be conducive to your hat collection, however today's jacket is like the apple pie I long for while the Apple Pie Store is closed yet the drooling is still there. Whadda hunk o'cloth. And am tempted to ask if it comes with matching underwear, but would rather not disclose why I ask that. You look good in that, as would I, maybe, were I just a wee larger. Tonight should you be out for adventure, lose the bow tie, stand on a street corner holding a crumpled NYC street map and ask passersby if they know where the nearest Horn and Hardart is. Hey, you gotta wear it someplace.


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> I don't usually give you Likes because you already have more Likes than my town has pick-ups and where I live _everybody_ has a pick-up besides a swelled head would not be conducive to your hat collection, however today's jacket is like the apple pie I long for while the Apple Pie Store is closed yet the drooling is still there. Whadda hunk o'cloth. And am tempted to ask if it comes with matching underwear, but would rather not disclose why I ask that. You look good in that, as would I, maybe, were I just a wee larger. Tonight should you be out for adventure, lose the bow tie, stand on a street corner holding a crumpled NYC street map and ask passersby if they know where the nearest Horn and Hardart is. Hey, you gotta wear it someplace.


Thank you, Peak. For reference, the fabric of the jacket is a wool/silk/linen blend, and the jacket is totally unlined.

As for Horn and Hardart, I am actually old enough, and have lived in NYC long enough to remember when their last venue was located - not far from where I currently live, as it happens. For those less familiar with the name, Horn and Hardart was generically better known as "the automat", an early experiment in fast food, a large cafeteria-like space with walls of glass-fronted cases, filled with comestibles, which one obtained by dropping nickels in the slot next to the item desired, then opening the glass door to retrieve it. The sheer mechanical joy of it all was a favorite memory of a couple of generations of NYC-bred children. Now, sadly, the parent company owns a chain of Burger King franchises, I believe - sic transit gloria mundi.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Peak. For reference, the fabric of the jacket is a wool/silk/linen blend, and the jacket is totally unlined.
> 
> As for Horn and Hardart, I am actually old enough, and have lived in NYC long enough to remember when their last venue was located - not far from where I currently live, as it happens. For those less familiar with the name, Horn and Hardart was generically better known as "the automat", an early experiment in fast food, a large cafeteria-like space with walls of glass-fronted cases, filled with comestibles, which one obtained by dropping nickels in the slot next to the item desired, then opening the glass door to retrieve it. The sheer mechanical joy of it all was a favorite memory of a couple of generations of NYC-bred children. Now, sadly, the parent company owns a chain of Burger King franchises, I believe - sic transit gloria mundi.


In the '80s / early '90s, I used to go to the Horn and Hardart on 42nd and 2nd (now a Gap) as it was near where I lived, cheap, reasonably clean and a genuine connect to the past. Nearby was another throwback, Howard Johnson, also on 42nd, that was cavernous and architectural cool. My girlfriend at that time and I used to go there, occasionally, for ice-cream after dinner. We'd be two of maybe five people sitting at the 100+ person counter (which is why it's no longer there). But the ice-cream was good - served in a metal dish with a cookie - and, again, it was a real connect to the past.


----------



## upr_crust

The last day of relatively mild weather for NYC is today, and I am trying to take full advantage of it. Featured today is the sports jacket which I recently picked up for very little cash (still in need of a bit of shortening of the sleeves), and, for me, a very monochromatic color scheme - were I to be wearing any more blue and white, there would need to be the reign mark of the Emperor K'ang Hsi on my behind.

Sports jacket - Ibiza
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The last day of relatively mild weather for NYC is today, and I am trying to take full advantage of it. Featured today is the sports jacket which I recently picked up for very little cash (still in need of a bit of shortening of the sleeves), and, for me, a very monochromatic color scheme - were I to be wearing any more blue and white, there would need to be the reign mark of the Emperor K'ang Hsi on my behind.
> 
> Sports jacket - Ibiza
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 48533
> View attachment 48534
> View attachment 48535
> View attachment 48536
> View attachment 48537
> View attachment 48538


Love the sport coat and shoes and the overall blueness of the outfit.

Don't you own a suit, PSPC or N&L, in a somewhat similar pattern?

Most importantly, hope all is okay with the small bruises.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Love the sport coat and shoes and the overall blueness of the outfit.
> 
> Don't you own a suit, PSPC or N&L, in a somewhat similar pattern?
> 
> Most importantly, hope all is okay with the small bruises.


Thanks, FF. I do actually own a blue glen plaid suit from Phineas Cole with is not dissimilar, though a bit less colorful, than today's sports jacket. Your memory serves you well.

As for the "small bruises", they're not bruises, but some combo of acne and eczema - the summer heat and my skin don't always get along well. These things too will pass, but thank you for your concern.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has gone from yesterday's highs in the upper 80's and humid to today's highs in the upper 70's a dry. A sartorial celebration is in order.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Cufflinks - The Wallace Collection, London
Pocket square - no name brand
Braces and face mask - New & Lingwood, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## upr_crust

Today promises to be warm and humid, and I've got a dental appointment early this afternoon - the motivation to dress up is just not there, so I've opted for linen, top and bottom.

Shirt - Lewin
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Today promises to be warm and humid, and I've got a dental appointment early this afternoon - the motivation to dress up is just not there, so I've opted for linen, top and bottom.
> 
> Shirt - Lewin
> Trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick
> 
> View attachment 48689
> View attachment 48690
> View attachment 48691


A comfortable, casual and yet classic look, setting the bar, for sure. And a plus in today's choices is that a nice robust walk to the dentist this afternoon will help break in those memorably handsome brand new shoes! Well done, Sir.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Today promises to be warm and humid, and I've got a dental appointment early this afternoon - the motivation to dress up is just not there, so I've opted for linen, top and bottom.
> 
> Shirt - Lewin
> Trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick
> 
> View attachment 48689
> View attachment 48690
> View attachment 48691


The new shoes look great! A nuanced modern take on a classic loafer.


----------



## Jeff84

I went to the Marvel Universe of Superheroes exhibit at the Henry Ford Museum today. Lots of cool things on display from the Marvel Cinematic Universe.
Polo shirt and shorts: Brooks Brothers
Belt and driving mocs: Johnston & Murphy.







*





















*


----------



## upr_crust

Although the weather outside in NYC is supposed to be quite warm and humid, today is, apparently, National Bow Tie Day, and a national holiday of this magnitude cannot be ignored, hence jacket and bow tie.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt and trousers - Brooks Brothers
Bow tie - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Santoni
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I've said it before, you were born to wear bowties.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ I've said it before, you were born to wear bowties.


I believe that it's only within the last ten years or so that my physical being morphed into the proper shape for me to look good in bow ties, but at present, they suit my owlish mien - I've always had a professorial look to me.


----------



## upr_crust

For once, my pictorial offerings today have little to nothing to do with today's weather in NYC, albeit the weather is pleasantly mild, with partial sunshine and low humidity. They have much more to do with my acquisition of "new toys", and my need to see if these latest additions to that cabinet of curiosities known as my wardrobe can work and play well together with the oddities already acquired.

Today's suit is from the New York branch of New & Lingwood, acquired at a most advantageous price, as the shop was closed for several months due to the pandemic, thus leaving them with a lot of stock that they are looking to move, in order to make room for new fall items. I happened to drop into the store, and saw today's suit on the rack, and was intrigued - even more so, when it turned out to fit me quite well.

The photo shown with me wearing a a quilted jacket is another recent "crime of opportunity" - something which presented itself at my local Saks Off Fifth (no snob I - I am quite democratic as to where I will spend money), and the acquisition of which was actively solicited by my husband, who on occasion decides that I "need" something - in this case, a lightweight Barbour.

As much as the weather today is mild in NYC, both of today's featured acquisitions are much too wintry to wear for some months now, so today's photos were for demonstration purposes only.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & tie - Thomas Pink
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood
Quilted jacket - Barbour


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Very nice suit.

Is that how it fit you OTR? If so, that's fantastic as it only needs some small tweaking. In my entire life, no OTR suit has ever fit that well before tailoring.

Enjoy all your new toys, they look great.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Very nice suit.
> 
> Is that how it fit you OTR? If so, that's fantastic as it only needs some small tweaking. In my entire life, no OTR suit has ever fit that well before tailoring.
> 
> Enjoy all your new toys, they look great.


For reference, I had three things done to the suit for alterations - the sleeves were taken up about half an inch, the hem of the jacket was taken up an inch, and the trousers were cuffed. That was it. I am a lucky man, and thank you - when it gets cool enough to play with the new toys outside, they will definitely get an airing.


----------



## IT_cyclist

eagle2250 said:


> A comfortable, casual and yet classic look, setting the bar, for sure. And a plus in today's choices is that a nice robust walk to the dentist this afternoon will help break in those memorably handsome brand new shoes! Well done, Sir.


Today started cool and not so humid. But ended up muggy. Sunday was wonderful. Can't we get more than ONE FREAKIN' DAY of pleasant weather in a row? 
This weekend, I pre-treated the Holy-H*** out of a pair of bone colored chinos that had turned pink from dye transfer. Sitting on outdoor furniture that had several-year-old cushions that apparently had not yet faded sufficiently to not bleed all over my clothes.


----------



## IT_cyclist

upr_crust said:


> Although the weather outside in NYC is supposed to be quite warm and humid, today is, apparently, National Bow Tie Day, and a national holiday of this magnitude cannot be ignored, hence jacket and bow tie.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt and trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Bow tie - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Santoni
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 48711
> View attachment 48712
> View attachment 48713
> View attachment 48714
> View attachment 48715
> View attachment 48716


Love the rig. Wish I could pull it off as you do... with aplomb.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is mild, albeit overcast here in NYC, reminding one that autumn is coming, though, I am sure, not without some surprise bouts of summer heat in the interim. As the season for today's jacket and trousers is winding down, I thought that I might get at least one more wearing out of both before they're retired for the season.

An amusing side note - the museums in NYC are starting to re-open, the Metropolitan re-opening for members last Thursday and Friday. I visited the Met last Friday afternoon, attired, as was shown in this thread, in a deep lavender sports jacket, white shirt, navy linen trousers, and purple bow tie - not exactly anyone's idea of a uniform. However, with the scarcity of neck ties of any sort these days, I was approached three times during my visit by other visitors, thinking that I was working for the museum, asking me directions and such - odd, as there was no lack of security staff around, all uniformed. I must have a proprietary air about me, wherever I go.

Sports jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shoes - Carmina
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather is mild, albeit overcast here in NYC, reminding one that autumn is coming, though, I am sure, not without some surprise bouts of summer heat in the interim. As the season for today's jacket and trousers is winding down, I thought that I might get at least one more wearing out of both before they're retired for the season.
> 
> An amusing side note - the museums in NYC are starting to re-open, the Metropolitan re-opening for members last Thursday and Friday. I visited the Met last Friday afternoon, attired, as was shown in this thread, in a deep lavender sports jacket, white shirt, navy linen trousers, and purple bow tie - not exactly anyone's idea of a uniform. However, with the scarcity of neck ties of any sort these days, I was approached three times during my visit by other visitors, thinking that I was working for the museum, asking me directions and such - odd, as there was no lack of security staff around, all uniformed. I must have a proprietary air about me, wherever I go.
> 
> Sports jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shoes - Carmina
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 48852
> View attachment 48853
> View attachment 48854
> View attachment 48855
> View attachment 48856
> View attachment 48857


Only upr_crust could make a face mask a fashionable accessory, but my friend, you wear it extremely well. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Jeff84

While doing homework and watching my backyard renovation get started, I figured I would enjoy the last weekend of my summer vacation shutdown in style.
Brooks Brothers polo and seersucker trousers.
Johnston & Murphy suede driving mocs and belt.


----------



## upr_crust

The day is sunny, warm, and a bit humid here in NYC, and I was not expecting to be dressing up today, but, this afternoon, I am contemplating the purchase of a unicorn - not an actual unicorn, but an article of clothing both exotic and rare - unusual in its configuration, and for which I most probably have little use, except that it did capture my imagination when last I laid eyes on it. Now, with the advantage of second exposure, I will see if this item was a momentary lapse in my sartorial judgment, or whether it is something that I cannot live without - or both  .

To that end, I dressed up a bit, for better context in trying this unicorn on for size.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - Roda
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Jeff84

Today is the last day of my summer vacation before heading back to work, so I decided to treat myself by going out to eat for the first time since March.
shorts and sport shirt: Brooks Brothers
Belt and driving mocs: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## 215339

Jeff84 said:


> View attachment 48931
> View attachment 48932
> View attachment 48933
> While doing homework and watching my backyard renovation get started, I figured I would enjoy the last weekend of my summer vacation shutdown in style.
> Brooks Brothers polo and seersucker trousers.
> Johnston & Murphy suede driving mocs and belt.


nice forearms


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> View attachment 48931
> View attachment 48932
> View attachment 48933
> While doing homework and watching my backyard renovation get started, I figured I would enjoy the last weekend of my summer vacation shutdown in style.
> Brooks Brothers polo and seersucker trousers.
> Johnston & Murphy suede driving mocs and belt.


The determined red tone of your polo shirt indexes rather nicely with the rather distinguished "I Love Me Wall" situated on the wall behind you. Well done, my friend, with the decorating and the wardrobing!


----------



## upr_crust

The first after a long weekend, and it's sunny and warm in NYC. Today's sports jacket has been hanging, unworn in my closet for too long, so it's getting its airing today.

I also received word that my "unicorn" is ready for pickup (see my posting here of last Friday) - photos of it in its proper context (assuming that it has one) will be forthcoming soon.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

I quote from my posting of last Friday:

"I am contemplating the purchase of a unicorn - not an actual unicorn, but an article of clothing both exotic and rare - unusual in its configuration, and for which I most probably have little use, except that it did capture my imagination when last I laid eyes on it. Now, with the advantage of second exposure, I will see if this item was a momentary lapse in my sartorial judgment, or whether it is something that I cannot live without - or both."

The "unicorn" was purchased, and I picked it up from its purveyor this afternoon. Below are some sample photos indicating how I conceive of wearing said mythical beast, should large gatherings of a formal and festive nature ever return to the social calendar here in NYC.

Dinner jacket, and braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Tie - vintage J Press
Cummerbund - vintage, no name brand
Cufflinks & studs - Deakin & Francis, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> I quote from my posting of last Friday:
> 
> "I am contemplating the purchase of a unicorn - not an actual unicorn, but an article of clothing both exotic and rare - unusual in its configuration, and for which I most probably have little use, except that it did capture my imagination when last I laid eyes on it. Now, with the advantage of second exposure, I will see if this item was a momentary lapse in my sartorial judgment, or whether it is something that I cannot live without - or both."
> 
> The "unicorn" was purchased, and I picked it up from its purveyor this afternoon. Below are some sample photos indicating how I conceive of wearing said mythical beast, should large gatherings of a formal and festive nature ever return to the social calendar here in NYC.
> 
> Dinner jacket, and braces - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Tie - vintage J Press
> Cummerbund - vintage, no name brand
> Cufflinks & studs - Deakin & Francis, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 49074
> View attachment 49075
> View attachment 49076
> View attachment 49077
> View attachment 49078


While the jacket may indeed be a unicorn, based on it's being exotic and rare, the birds on the garment appear to be Peacocks. The jacket is certainly memorable and as you always do, you wear it so well! However, I must tell you, your sartorial courage is far greater than my own and that I wish I had your incredible sense of style and your courage to sport that style!


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I quote from my posting of last Friday:
> 
> "I am contemplating the purchase of a unicorn - not an actual unicorn, but an article of clothing both exotic and rare - unusual in its configuration, and for which I most probably have little use, except that it did capture my imagination when last I laid eyes on it. Now, with the advantage of second exposure, I will see if this item was a momentary lapse in my sartorial judgment, or whether it is something that I cannot live without - or both."
> 
> The "unicorn" was purchased, and I picked it up from its purveyor this afternoon. Below are some sample photos indicating how I conceive of wearing said mythical beast, should large gatherings of a formal and festive nature ever return to the social calendar here in NYC.
> 
> Dinner jacket, and braces - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Tie - vintage J Press
> Cummerbund - vintage, no name brand
> Cufflinks & studs - Deakin & Francis, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 49074
> View attachment 49075
> View attachment 49076
> View attachment 49077
> View attachment 49078


I see this similarly to how @eagle2250 does. You know it's a outré item that stands out and makes a statement as, I assume, you wanted it to. The key is that you can pull it off and you do. You have the confidence, sartorial chops, presence and catagious joy that make it work. You own it, are wearing it (not vice versa), are clearly enjoying it and want it to be noticed, good for you.

Have fun with it - post pandemic, I see it making an appearance at one of your museum galas.


----------



## never behind

I finally made it back to the office today. It was nice to "dress up" again!

Jacket: J Press
Shirt: Proper Cloth
PS: Kent Wang
Trousers: Santorelli via Nordstrom
Shoes: Cheaney


----------



## upr_crust

It's Friday, and pleasantly warm (if only intermittently sunny) here in NYC, and the most strenuous thing I must do this afternoon is to pick up a sport jacket from my alterations tailor, hence today's attire.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, trousers and bow tie - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Kent Wang
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Face mask - Metropolitan Museum of Art


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is nigh about perfect for suit-wearing (and most other activities).

Suit - Brooks Brothers (Regent model)
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shoes - Santoni, via Nordstrom's
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Jimbo2

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today is nigh about perfect for suit-wearing (and most other activities).
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers (Regent model)
> Shirt - Dunhill
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shoes - Santoni, via Nordstrom's
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 49273
> View attachment 49274
> View attachment 49275
> View attachment 49276
> View attachment 49277
> View attachment 49278


Sir Crust: I have not even LOOKED at this web site since March 15! (that's page 129 here at AAAC.) There was no need, however, since sweat pants and slippers were the standard dress code elements, and don't usually get featured! I hate getting dressed again, since the dry cleaner "shrank" all my clothes. You still have all the expected awesomeness in your daily attire. I especially like today's tie. Is the dark background brown, perchance, to blend with the suit? 
PS: Have you been experimenting with your neck tie knots? I like that also.


----------



## wildcat1976

A great Autumn outfit and reminder what a return to normalcy would look like!


----------



## upr_crust

Guest-528904 said:


> Sir Crust: I have not even LOOKED at this web site since March 15! (that's page 129 here at AAAC.) There was no need, however, since sweat pants and slippers were the standard dress code elements, and don't usually get featured! I hate getting dressed again, since the dry cleaner "shrank" all my clothes. You still have all the expected awesomeness in your daily attire. I especially like today's tie. Is the dark background brown, perchance, to blend with the suit?
> PS: Have you been experimenting with your neck tie knots? I like that also.


Yours is a common story during the pandemic - living in sweat pants, working from home, and the dry cleaner "shrinking" all your clothes. Thank you for the compliments - to answer your questions in re: the tie, the background is dark blue, with small light blue dot alternating with larger orange ones.

I tied my tie today in a half Windsor, rather than my more standard double four-in-hand, as the collar spread of today's shirt seemed to require it.



wildcat1976 said:


> A great Autumn outfit and reminder what a return to normalcy would look like!


Let us hope that we all get to return to "normal" at some point!


----------



## eagle2250

wildcat1976 said:


> A great Autumn outfit and reminder what a return to normalcy would look like!


"A great Autumn outfit?" Sitting on my front porch just yesterday, it was 93 degrees and humidity was close to 80%. From May through October I look with great envy on our beloved Northern AAAC Brethern!


----------



## wildcat1976

eagle2250 said:


> "A great Autumn outfit?" Sitting on my front porch just yesterday, it was 93 degrees and humidity was close to 80%. From May through October I look with great envy on our beloved Northern AAAC Brethern!


As we will envy our Southern forum brothers come January!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has remained dry and relatively cool here in NYC. Today's ensemble was concocted with my two usual elements - whim and caprice. Today's shirt has been sitting in my shirt closet, unworn, for a very long time, and today's suit was next in rotation. I opted for a very monochromatic look for today, thinking that the rather vivid striping of today's shirt would be the statement maker for today's look, as much as I generally find little favor with monochrome outfits in general - the exception proves the rule.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt - Polo Ralph Lauren
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - vintage no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

As usual, your instincts are correct; the shirt makes this outfit pop!


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather has remained dry and relatively cool here in NYC. Today's ensemble was concocted with my two usual elements - whim and caprice. Today's shirt has been sitting in my shirt closet, unworn, for a very long time, and today's suit was next in rotation. I opted for a very monochromatic look for today, thinking that the rather vivid striping of today's shirt would be the statement maker for today's look, as much as I generally find little favor with monochrome outfits in general - the exception proves the rule.
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shirt - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - vintage no name brand
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 49326
> View attachment 49327
> View attachment 49328
> View attachment 49329
> View attachment 49330
> View attachment 49331


You can see and "feel" the quality of that suit. And, yes, I agree, the shirt adds the right pop.


----------



## upr_crust

Today has been a casual day for me, doing chores around the house, one of which was a review of my suit collection, and my tie collection, with an eye for "de-accessioning" items which no longer fit the bill, as storage space in a Manhattan apartment is always at a premium. So, soon to be available for sale at a charity shop near you (assuming that you live in the metro NYC area), here's what I will no longer be wearing today, or any other day.

The blue suit is a JAB Signature Platinum suit, bought as a "crime of opportunity" (marked down by about 90% of its original retail price). It took some tailoring, both by JAB and my own alterations tailor to make it work, but somehow, I never really warmed to the suit thereafter, which is something of a shame, as the fabric is actually quite nice.

The black stripe suit is a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Regent model suit, which I found at deep discount at the Brooks branch in Boston, when I was there on vacation some 12-15 years ago. It was Italian-made, and when I was heftier, it fit better, but after attempts to have it altered to fit the somewhat smaller me, it never really worked. I last wore it to a wedding last summer, and had not reached for it since.

The greyish-brown (brownish-grey?) suit is a Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald model, purchased some 11 years ago, in a maelstrom of retail therapy immediately following the death of my first husband - one of three suits purchased from Brooks Brothers within a week (I still have the other two, which fit better than this one).

The ties are, from left to right, Damiano Presta; Salvatore Ferragamo; Hermes; Paul Stuart; Burberry; Brooks Brothers 346; Brooks Brothers; De l'sle; Daniel de Fasson; Chinese-made "Hermes"; and Tucci. Some were purchases, others presents - and my apologies to any donors of these ties to me, in advance. Neckties are a very tricky thing to purchase for someone else.

We here define ourselves by what we wear. This afternoon, I am defining myself by what I no longer wish to wear.


----------



## Guest

upr_crust said:


> Today has been a casual day for me, doing chores around the house, one of which was a review of my suit collection, and my tie collection, with an eye for "de-accessioning" items which no longer fit the bill, as storage space in a Manhattan apartment is always at a premium. So, soon to be available for sale at a charity shop near you (assuming that you live in the metro NYC area), here's what I will no longer be wearing today, or any other day.
> 
> The blue suit is a JAB Signature Platinum suit, bought as a "crime of opportunity" (marked down by about 90% of its original retail price). It took some tailoring, both by JAB and my own alterations tailor to make it work, but somehow, I never really warmed to the suit thereafter, which is something of a shame, as the fabric is actually quite nice.
> 
> The black stripe suit is a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Regent model suit, which I found at deep discount at the Brooks branch in Boston, when I was there on vacation some 12-15 years ago. It was Italian-made, and when I was heftier, it fit better, but after attempts to have it altered to fit the somewhat smaller me, it never really worked. I last wore it to a wedding last summer, and had not reached for it since.
> 
> The greyish-brown (brownish-grey?) suit is a Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald model, purchased some 11 years ago, in a maelstrom of retail therapy immediately following the death of my first husband - one of three suits purchased from Brooks Brothers within a week (I still have the other two, which fit better than this one).
> 
> The ties are, from left to right, Damiano Presta; Salvatore Ferragamo; Hermes; Paul Stuart; Burberry; Brooks Brothers 346; Brooks Brothers; De l'sle; Daniel de Fasson; Chinese-made "Hermes"; and Tucci. Some were purchases, others presents - and my apologies to any donors of these ties to me, in advance. Neckties are a very tricky thing to purchase for someone else.
> 
> We here define ourselves by what we wear. This afternoon, I am defining myself by what I no longer wish to wear.
> 
> View attachment 49370
> View attachment 49371
> View attachment 49372
> View attachment 49373


All 3 suits are wonderful, especially the blue one. You must keep a spread sheet of sorts to date your clothes. I put the purchase date on my shoe boxes, and accidentally mentioned that fact at a party once. I am still reminded of my peculiar habit occasionally.


----------



## upr_crust

Guest-879179 said:


> All 3 suits are wonderful, especially the blue one. You must keep a spread sheet of sorts to date your clothes. I put the purchase date on my shoe boxes, and accidentally mentioned that fact at a party once. I am still reminded of my peculiar habit occasionally.


The spreadsheet that I maintain of my suits is my spotty recollections, maintained in my head, though, considering my acquisitive habits, it would have been interesting for me to maintain a list of where and when I acquired things. Sometimes I can tell how old something is by it presence in digital photos, which are conveniently dated.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has cooled off a bit, allowing one to indulge in fabrics heavier than linen and tropical weight wool. This has given me the chance to give my newest suit a proper maiden voyage. As the suit is from New & Lingwood, and because I can, I have tried to put together as many items from N & L in this outfit as I could - just to see if it could be done.

My husband and I are also celebrating our fifth wedding anniversary today, with dinner out this evening, and when one dines out in NYC these days, one is literally "out" - today's flannel might come in handy with the temperature drop at sunset.

Suit, tie, braces and face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Chester Barrie via Austin Reed (both entities now defunct, alas)
Cufflinks - custom made - British Columbian jade on 14k gold
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni manufacture)


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has cooled off a bit, allowing one to indulge in fabrics heavier than linen and tropical weight wool. This has given me the chance to give my newest suit a proper maiden voyage. As the suit is from New & Lingwood, and because I can, I have tried to put together as many items from N & L in this outfit as I could - just to see if it could be done.
> 
> My husband and I are also celebrating our fifth wedding anniversary today, with dinner out this evening, and when one dines out in NYC these days, one is literally "out" - today's flannel might come in handy with the temperature drop at sunset.
> 
> Suit, tie, braces and face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Chester Barrie via Austin Reed (both entities now defunct, alas)
> Cufflinks - custom made - British Columbian jade on 14k gold
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni manufacture)
> 
> View attachment 49393
> View attachment 49394
> View attachment 49395
> View attachment 49396
> View attachment 49397
> View attachment 49398


Happy Anniversary, my friend. You are dressed to the nines, as usual...May you and your husband's night out be an enjoyable one!


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has cooled off a bit, allowing one to indulge in fabrics heavier than linen and tropical weight wool. This has given me the chance to give my newest suit a proper maiden voyage. As the suit is from New & Lingwood, and because I can, I have tried to put together as many items from N & L in this outfit as I could - just to see if it could be done.
> 
> My husband and I are also celebrating our fifth wedding anniversary today, with dinner out this evening, and when one dines out in NYC these days, one is literally "out" - today's flannel might come in handy with the temperature drop at sunset.
> 
> Suit, tie, braces and face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Chester Barrie via Austin Reed (both entities now defunct, alas)
> Cufflinks - custom made - British Columbian jade on 14k gold
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni manufacture)
> 
> View attachment 49393
> View attachment 49394
> View attachment 49395
> View attachment 49396
> View attachment 49397
> View attachment 49398


Happy anniversary. Love the outfit; the tie is stunning.

I remember sharing the beautiful pictures from your wedding with my girlfriend. Hard to believe it's been five years already.

Here's to many, many more happy anniversaries for you two.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Happy Anniversary, my friend. You are dressed to the nines, as usual...May you and your husband's night out be an enjoyable one!





Fading Fast said:


> Happy anniversary. Love the outfit; the tie is stunning.
> 
> I remember sharing the beautiful pictures from your wedding with my girlfriend. Hard to believe it's been five years already.
> 
> Here's to many, many more happy anniversaries for you two.


Thank you gentlemen both, for the compliments and the many good wishes.

Attached please find a couple of photos from yesterday - one of myself in the Greco-Roman galleries at the Metropolitan Museum, the other of us at dinner outside at the Leopard at des Artistes.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has cooled off a bit, allowing one to indulge in fabrics heavier than linen and tropical weight wool. This has given me the chance to give my newest suit a proper maiden voyage. As the suit is from New & Lingwood, and because I can, I have tried to put together as many items from N & L in this outfit as I could - just to see if it could be done.
> 
> My husband and I are also celebrating our fifth wedding anniversary today, with dinner out this evening, and when one dines out in NYC these days, one is literally "out" - today's flannel might come in handy with the temperature drop at sunset.
> 
> Suit, tie, braces and face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Chester Barrie via Austin Reed (both entities now defunct, alas)
> Cufflinks - custom made - British Columbian jade on 14k gold
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni manufacture)
> 
> View attachment 49393
> View attachment 49394
> View attachment 49395
> View attachment 49396
> View attachment 49397
> View attachment 49398


Happy Anniversary.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues sunny and comfortable here in NYC. After a day of multiple errands yesterday (including a fitting with my alterations tailor, who is putting back the shape into a couple of my BB MTM suits I had let out a year ago, during a period of relative fatness - I should have them back later this week), I am back to suits.

Someone asked me recently about a source for collar bars, which put the idea into my head to actually wear one today - I am easily suggestible.

Suit, tie, shoes and braces - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I love that suit. The material, cut, color, fit - just love it. 

After years of trying and never making it through a single day without my collar bar popping off of one side or the other, I gave up on them completely and moved on to tab or pin collars. Kudos to you, as I could never get the bar to stay in place for an entire day.


----------



## Jimbo2

The texture of the coat and tie are perfectly "suited" together. I totally agree with Fading Fast - everything about today's ensemble is spot on.


----------



## Yonkle

upr_crust said:


> The weather continues sunny and comfortable here in NYC. After a day of multiple errands yesterday (including a fitting with my alterations tailor, who is putting back the shape into a couple of my BB MTM suits I had let out a year ago, during a period of relative fatness - I should have them back later this week), I am back to suits.
> 
> Someone asked me recently about a source for collar bars, which put the idea into my head to actually wear one today - I am easily suggestible.
> 
> Suit, tie, shoes and braces - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 49537
> View attachment 49538
> View attachment 49539
> View attachment 49540
> View attachment 49541
> View attachment 49542


X all your suits fit well this one is exceptional bravo


upr_crust said:


> The weather continues sunny and comfortable here in NYC. After a day of multiple errands yesterday (including a fitting with my alterations tailor, who is putting back the shape into a couple of my BB MTM suits I had let out a year ago, during a period of relative fatness - I should have them back later this week), I am back to suits.
> 
> Someone asked me recently about a source for collar bars, which put the idea into my head to actually wear one today - I am easily suggestible.
> 
> Suit, tie, shoes and braces - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 49537
> View attachment 49538
> View attachment 49539
> View attachment 49540
> View attachment 49541
> View attachment 49542


All your suits fit well this one is exceptional bravo


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be sunny and seasonal, with low humidity, making suit-wearing a plausible activity, The weather is getting warmer, though, so I have taken the opportunity to wear something summery, in a color combo that makes me happy (or makes me a patriot in Sweden - whichever . . .)

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Trywhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Budd, London
Braces - Fine & Dandy, NYC
Pocket square - allegedly Daniel Cremieux - obtained via Taobao, China.
Shoes - Crockett & Jones Maltons
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be dry, if not sunny today, and pleasantly warm. To that end, I've donned a tropical-weight suit, with which I am wearing loafers (gasp!), for two very fine reasons. First, they are Alden shell cordovans, and I've not worn them in a long time, and second, I am seeing my alterations tailor later on today, and will be trying on the two suits I left with him to alter, thus needing footwear that was easy-on, easy-off.

Note also, for those debating four-in-hand vs. half-Windsor tie knots, that today's tie is tied in a double FIH, as opposed to yesterday's half Windsor - both ties being Charvets.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt and braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - vintage no name brand
Shoes - Brooks Brothers/Alden shell cordovan
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

I had occasion yesterday afternoon to pick up two suits that I had taken to my alterations tailor. The suits, both Brooks Brothers MTM suits, made by Martin Greenfield eight and ten years ago, respectively, were made to the traditional Golden Fleece model, which, after several years of Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole, was a bit too full-cut for my tastes. I had last had the suits altered during a period of weight gain, about a year ago, and my tailor had let out the sides a bit for me. This time, he took the suit jackets in from the back center seam, and tapered the trousers a bit, going from a 9" diameter opening at the cuff to an 8" opening. The effect is not as dramatic as I expected, but seeing the photos, side by side, the suits look thinner, if perhaps with little change in waist suppression.

I found photos from last year of me wearing the suits, and have posted the "befores" and "afters" below.

Having these alterations done also made me realize that I own no less than four blue double-breasted suits, the two shown below, a solid navy suit from Paul Stuart, and my newest suit, the navy with blue stripes, from New & Lingwood. I obviously have something of a one-track mind.

For today's attire, since, after the start of calendrical autumn here in NYC, we have to have a spate of summer weather. I've opted for linen and linen blends, and something more casual than a suit.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - New & Lingwood
Face mask - Metropolitan Museum of Art

Suits - Before and After:


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> I had occasion yesterday afternoon to pick up two suits that I had taken to my alterations tailor. The suits, both Brooks Brothers MTM suits, made by Martin Greenfield eight and ten years ago, respectively, were made to the traditional Golden Fleece model, which, after several years of Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole, was a bit too full-cut for my tastes. I had last had the suits altered during a period of weight gain, about a year ago, and my tailor had let out the sides a bit for me. This time, he took the suit jackets in from the back center seam, and tapered the trousers a bit, going from a 9" diameter opening at the cuff to an 8" opening. The effect is not as dramatic as I expected, but seeing the photos, side by side, the suits look thinner, if perhaps with little change in waist suppression.
> 
> I found photos from last year of me wearing the suits, and have posted the "befores" and "afters" below.
> 
> Having these alterations done also made me realize that I own no less than four blue double-breasted suits, the two shown below, a solid navy suit from Paul Stuart, and my newest suit, the navy with blue stripes, from New & Lingwood. I obviously have something of a one-track mind.
> 
> For today's attire, since, after the start of calendrical autumn here in NYC, we have to have a spate of summer weather. I've opted for linen and linen blends, and something more casual than a suit.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - New & Lingwood
> Face mask - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> 
> Suits - Before and After:
> 
> View attachment 49634
> 
> 
> View attachment 49635
> 
> 
> View attachment 49636
> 
> 
> View attachment 49637
> 
> 
> View attachment 49638
> 
> 
> View attachment 49639
> View attachment 49640
> View attachment 49641
> View attachment 49642
> View attachment 49643


Double-breasted suits look very becoming on you, bestowing a sophisticated and commanding presence. Not many people can pull off this look wearing DB's.


----------



## bernoulli

I left home Jan 23 for what was supposed to be a quick trip to Europe. 8 months later, I am finally back home. I am keeping the DB theme going, but I cannot match @upr_crust's elegance.


----------



## bernoulli

My first shirt with a small check pattern. I think it goes really well with the nailhead pattern of the suit but you be the judge.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49758


It's not often @upr_crust has such tough competition in the "best dressed for the day " award, but this pup's gonna beat tough to beat.


----------



## upr_crust

I accept the challenge, yet feel that defeat might be staring me in the face with big sad puppy-dog eyes . . .

The weather in NYC, after a few days of overcast or rainy weather, has reverted to sunny and pleasant - a perfect day to get suited up and face the world. Today's suit is one of my first suits, in my current size, from Paul Stuart, acquired some ten years ago. I think that I might take it to my alterations tailor and see if there is anything he might suggest to do to it - for myself, the shoulders seem a little too extended, and the trousers could be tapered and shortened a bit. A project in the works, perhaps.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Cufflinks - a craft fair in the Recoletas district, Buenos Aires
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Stefano Branchini via Bergdorf's
Face mask - New & Lingwood.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> I accept the challenge, yet feel that defeat might be staring me in the face with big sad puppy-dog eyes . . .
> 
> The weather in NYC, after a few days of overcast or rainy weather, has reverted to sunny and pleasant - a perfect day to get suited up and face the world. Today's suit is one of my first suits, in my current size, from Paul Stuart, acquired some ten years ago. I think that I might take it to my alterations tailor and see if there is anything he might suggest to do to it - for myself, the shoulders seem a little too extended, and the trousers could be tapered and shortened a bit. A project in the works, perhaps.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Cufflinks - a craft fair in the Recoletas district, Buenos Aires
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini via Bergdorf's
> Face mask - New & Lingwood.
> 
> View attachment 49759
> View attachment 49760
> View attachment 49761
> View attachment 49762
> View attachment 49763
> View attachment 49764


It looks fine to my eye but who am I to question the master?


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be sunny and mild. Earlier today, I went off to a members' preview of the re-opening of the Guggenheim Museum - a welcome addition to the venues re-opening here in NYC. In another forum, it was suggested that folks show their boot collections, hence the footwear selection for today. (Also, they are comfortable, and comfortable footwear is a necessity, mounting the great spiral at the Guggenheim.)

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Cufflinks - David Donohue
Braces & face mask - New & Lingwood
Pocket sqaure - Ashear
Boots - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## upr_crust

The weather, after a period of clouds and rain this morning, has brightened up and cooled down, making the wearing of fall-weight clothing a possibility.

With the recent alterations to two of my double-breasted suits, it occurred to me to find out exactly how many of them I own. As it turns out, I own no less than six double-breasted suits, and, as the weather would seem to permit over the next week, I have decided to wear them all in succession, starting with today's suit.

Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - vintage no name brand
Boots - Cheaney


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ That is such a nice looking suit (pants, maybe a touch long?) - I love its material. Those boots are perfect with it - both their style and color.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ That is such a nice looking suit (pants, maybe a touch long?) - I love its material. Those boots are perfect with it - both their style and color.


I would repeat every word Fading Fast had to say in his post above, but would add I do so love those boots. I may have to go on the hunt and get me a pair of those! Thanks for the continued sartorial inspiration.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather remains dry and comfortably mild here in NYC, and the parade of double-breasted suits continues - day 2 of 6.

Today's is main-line Paul Stuart, something I found on sale several years ago, and latched onto immediately.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Septieme Largeur
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

Today is Day 3 of the progression of double-breasted suits in my closet. Today's suit is an eight-year old Martin Greenfield-made Brooks Brothers MTM commission, cut to the standards for Brooks' Madison model (i.e. full cut), which was recently altered by my alterations tailor, who took the jacket in at least an inch at the back center seam, and who tapered the trousers from a 9" diameter at the cuff to 8". I had had the jacket let out at the sides about a year ago, during an upsurge of weight, which has taken some of the shape of the jacket out, to its detriment, I think.

It is interesting (at least to me) to compare and contrast today's suit with yesterday's RTW suit from Paul Stuart. The fabric from which today's suit was made is superior to the Stuart's suit (a super 140's for today's suit, vs, a super 110 or 120 for yesterday's), but the cut of the Stuart suit is more flattering to my current shape. We shall see what happens going forward.

I opted for cordovan colored shoes with today's suit, instead of black, in the spirit of experimentation.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Cufflinks - Burberry
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model Weybridge
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## bernoulli

New tie. Temperature is starting to drop, so one last "summer" fit. .


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be dry and seasonal, and the progression of double-breasted suits continues.

Today's selection is the antithesis of yesterday's suit (and tomorrow's) - a very softly constructed, unlined, unpadded lightweight suit, cut much more slimly than yesterday's. The fabric, from the suit labels, is listed as a Solaro, and it feels as breathable as linen - I picked today, predicted to be the warmest day this week, in order to wear this.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Battistoni
Cufflinks - Taetossian, via the Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## never behind

48 this morning and I have an outside breakfast shortly. So broke out some fall clothes!

Shirt - Proper Cloth
Tweed - J Crew
Moleskins - Dapper Classics
Chukkas - Herring (I think Barker)


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has cooled a bit, but remains dry and partially sunny, and the progression of double-breasted suits continues.

Today's suit is one I had made for me at Brooks Brothers some 10 years ago, and which I had significant surgery performed on recently by my alterations tailor. It was, like my BB MTM suit worn Tuesday, made by Martin Greenfield, and was cut to the very full proportions of Brooks' Madison silhouette. It was suggested, not without reason, that Tuesday's suit, even with the latest alterations made, no longer flattered me, and suffered in comparison to Monday's navy DB from Paul Stuart's. I believe that today's suit has fared a bit better in that regard - either I was closer in size 10 years ago to what I am now, or my alterations tailor did a better job reshaping this suit than he did the navy DB.

Along with this suit from Brooks, I'm wearing a Brooks MTM shirt, a shirt made erroneously in a fabric not of my choosing, which, eventually, the MTM staff at Brooks' former home at One Liberty Plaza gave to me. It is not the easiest shirt with which to combine into an outfit, but I occasionally enjoy a challenge.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Harvie & Hudson, London
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Carmina
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Yes, this re-tailored suit fits much better than the other one. And good job on an interesting but hard to fit into an outfit shirt.


----------



## DCR

never behind said:


> 48 this morning and I have an outside breakfast shortly. So broke out some fall clothes!
> 
> Shirt - Proper Cloth
> Tweed - J Crew
> Moleskins - Dapper Classics
> Chukkas - Herring (I think Barker)
> 
> View attachment 50009


You should cross-post this to the WIYW thread in the trad forum as it works perfectly there. Love the shirt, any up close pics of the tattersall pattern?


----------



## never behind

DCR said:


> You should cross-post this to the WIYW thread in the trad forum as it works perfectly there. Love the shirt, any up close pics of the tattersall pattern?


Here you go.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is seasonably cool and sunny, and my progression through my collection of double-breasted suits finds its conclusion with today's posting - my newest DB suit, from New & Lingwood's New York shop. The somewhat unusual nature of the striping of this suit makes it an interesting exercise to pick a shirt and tie to coordinate - I tried several shirts before deciding on the one I chose, after picking out the tie. In honor of the cooler weather, I've opted to wear a felt hat - the first of the season.

Suit, braces & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt & boots - Paul Stuart
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Heck of a tie / love the boots.


----------



## upr_crust

A special weekend edition, in honor of my impending birthday, at which time I will officially be a senior citizen, a concept to which I am not yet reconciled. Even though my husband and I are dining outside, we've decided to dress for the occasion.

A friend inquired about my watch collection, so included in today's photos is a photo of all of my watches. Of the 10 watches shown, I inherited or were given eight of them, and purchased only two. They are all quartz movements, save for the larger of the pocket watches, which is mechanical. Most were inexpensive, save for the two on the left, the Tiffany and the le Must de Cartier, but I like them either for their looks, or for sentimental reasons.

Also included is a photo of my newest pair of cufflinks, a birthday present from my husband.

Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Tie - Lewin (vintage enough to be labeled "Made in England")
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Face mask - New & Longwood.


----------



## Fading Fast

Happy Birthday Upr, you look darn good for an almost senior citizen. Hope you had a wonderful time at dinner.

You have an outstanding watch collection. As someone who gets excited about a $200 watch from the '30s and yawns at many of the new "tens of thousands of dollars" super watches, I'm surprised at how much I love your Cartier tank, but I do. It's just so classic and timeless.


----------



## bernoulli

Playing with textures. Does a wide knit tie work?


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> Playing with textures. Does a wide knit tie work?
> View attachment 50144
> View attachment 50145


That is the perfect tie for this days rig.You look ready to sally forth and take on the world. Have a great day.


----------



## Howard

Happy Birthday Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Happy Birthday Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Happy Birthday Upr, you look darn good for an almost senior citizen. Hope you had a wonderful time at dinner.
> 
> You have an outstanding watch collection. As someone who gets excited about a $200 watch from the '30s and yawns at many of the new "tens of thousands of dollars" super watches, I'm surprised at how much I love your Cartier tank, but I do. It's just so classic and timeless.


Thank you, FF. I don't like oversized watches, so most watches produced today are, to my eyes, just too big, certainly for my wrist, so the watches from the 80's are much more my speed.

As for the Cartier, it's a silver-gilt, rather than a solid gold case, and was purchased at Selfridge's in London in March 1985, at a time when the dollar was strong against all European currencies, and there were no price adjustments to equalize the cost of goods sold both in Europe and the US. My late husband bought the watch for less than half its cost in New York at the same time.


----------



## upr_crust

After two days of rain (Monday's deluge, and Tuesday's grim drizzle) the sun has returned to NYC, and I've returned to suits.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## RogerP

Sorry for the sub-basement level ensemble - jeans - ikr? Just popping in to say hello to all you good folks. I have almost zero opportunity to dress well these days - heck, trousers are optional most days. And even in largely disposable clothing, I was still the most "dressed up" on the woodland trails. I assure you the boots were first rate, though! I hope that everyone is doing well.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Sorry for the sub-basement level ensemble - jeans - ikr? Just popping in to say hello to all you good folks. I have almost zero opportunity to dress well these days - heck, trousers are optional most days. And even in largely disposable clothing, I was still the most "dressed up" on the woodland trails. I assure you the boots were first rate, though! I hope that everyone is doing well.


Great to hear from you - glad you are well. I believe LL Bean is on the phone as it is interested in hiring you for its next photo shoot.


----------



## wildcat1976

RogerP said:


> Sorry for the sub-basement level ensemble - jeans - ikr? Just popping in to say hello to all you good folks. I have almost zero opportunity to dress well these days - heck, trousers are optional most days. And even in largely disposable clothing, I was still the most "dressed up" on the woodland trails. I assure you the boots were first rate, though! I hope that everyone is doing well.


Still looking sharp, RogerP!


----------



## RogerP

Cheers gents.


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> Sorry for the sub-basement level ensemble - jeans - ikr? Just popping in to say hello to all you good folks. I have almost zero opportunity to dress well these days - heck, trousers are optional most days. And even in largely disposable clothing, I was still the most "dressed up" on the woodland trails. I assure you the boots were first rate, though! I hope that everyone is doing well.


RodgerP you look great...very appropriate rig for a trail walk. Truth be known, as this pandemic driven social distancing drags on, I can be found, on an increasingly frequent basis, intermixing my Levi's with my beloved chinos as my choice of trousers for the day's rig! LOL.


----------



## Guest

Suit - Mango
Shirt s - GAP
Tie - Zara
Shoes - Clarks
Face mask - Homemade
Socks - Printsfield


----------



## upr_crust

Another bright, mild sunny day here in NYC, before rain returns tomorrow.

Yesterday, while out, trying to shop for a birthday present for my husband (a total failure), I came across a couple of bargains for myself - today's cap, found at the warehouse sale for Paul Stuart, PS45 (featured only for demonstration purposes - it would be too warm to wear outside for any length of time today), and today's cufflinks, found at my local Saks Off Fifth (when it comes to discounts, I have no shame)- lapis lazuli set in sterling silver, at about 15% of regular retail price.

Today's boots are being worn simply because they've not been worn in too long, not necessarily that they are the perfect match to today's suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & cap - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Saks Off Fifth
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## bernoulli

He is back! He is back! @RogerP, as always, you look amazing.



RogerP said:


> Sorry for the sub-basement level ensemble - jeans - ikr? Just popping in to say hello to all you good folks. I have almost zero opportunity to dress well these days - heck, trousers are optional most days. And even in largely disposable clothing, I was still the most "dressed up" on the woodland trails. I assure you the boots were first rate, though! I hope that everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jeff84

I haven't posted in quite a while, what with a heavier work schedule and my fall lawn renovations. I'm heading to the "nice" mall to return some online purchases and be out with the people. Just for the sake of it, I walked past Brooks Brothers for nostalgic purposes.
Super casual today.
St. John's Bay canvas shoes with a Brooks Brothers canvas belt. Levi's 501, white Brooks Brothers t-shirt and Vineyard Vines quarter zip.


----------



## upr_crust

Today, my husband, on vacation this week, and I went to the Metropolitan Museum for the afternoon. As the weather was cool, I put on enough layers to serve well indoors and out.

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & waistcoat - Brooks Brothers
Jeans - Levi's
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood
























The final photograph, taken Saturday, shows why I should never be left in the holiday decor department at Macy's with time on my hands.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Today, my husband, on vacation this week, and I went to the Metropolitan Museum for the afternoon. As the weather was cool, I put on enough layers to serve well indoors and out.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & waistcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Jeans - Levi's
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 50299
> View attachment 50300
> View attachment 50301
> 
> 
> The final photograph, taken Saturday, shows why I should never be left in the holiday decor department at Macy's with time on my hands.
> 
> View attachment 50302


I love the casual look.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Today, my husband, on vacation this week, and I went to the Metropolitan Museum for the afternoon. As the weather was cool, I put on enough layers to serve well indoors and out.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & waistcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Jeans - Levi's
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 50299
> View attachment 50300
> View attachment 50301
> 
> 
> The final photograph, taken Saturday, shows why I should never be left in the holiday decor department at Macy's with time on my hands.
> 
> View attachment 50302


Just the right rig for a casual outing. Those boots are memorably handsome, my friend. It appears a good time was had by all.


----------



## bernoulli

The lighting in my office sucks. It is what it is though. This is my favorite waistcoat. I know my attire breaks many AAAC rules, so hopefully it is not met with derision or, worse, indifference.


----------



## upr_crust

As part of my husband's "staycation" in NYC, we had a late, leisurely lunch in the meatpacking district, then took a stroll up the High Line, and ended with a visit to Hudson Yards. As the weather was moderately warm (and immoderately humid), I dressed more for summer than mid-October, and was just as happy that I did - the afternoon brought out the sun.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt and trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Alden
Face mask - New & Lingwood

Included in the mix of photos are some "lifestyle" shots, from lunch, the High Line, and Hudson Yards.


----------



## bernoulli

I am a sucker for pointed tip knit ties.


----------



## wildcat1976

bernoulli said:


> I am a sucker for pointed tip knit ties.
> View attachment 50399
> View attachment 50400


Beautiful sport coat!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC was supposed to have been drizzly this morning, with clearing this afternoon, though evidence of clearing has not yet been seen - it still looks wet outside.

To that end, instead of adding something new to the suit rotation, I am wearing something already worn at least twice since its last dry cleaning. Today, it is the choice of accessories that is the item of interest.

As is my habit, while exercising on the stationary bike in the morning, I watch a variety of TV programs - intellectual junk food, to be sure, but it makes the process of aerobic stimulation less tedious. Lately, I've been watching "Victoria", streaming from PBS, and the other day, there was a close up of the actor playing Prince Albert, without a jacket on, and lo and behold, Prince Albert is wearing the same pattern of braces as I've chosen for today. An amusing coincidence.

Also, noted in the close up of accessories, I show three pairs of cufflinks - the red and blue enamel ones that I am wearing today, and two pairs, copped at cheap prices from Saks Off Fifth - a pair set with micro-mosaic of onyx and mother of pearl in a checkerboard pattern, and a rather jokey (and transgressive) pair - a pair of scissors just about to slice through a necktie. I expect that I will get more use out of the former than the latter, but the latter were so cheap that it makes little difference.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - red/blue enamel - Deakin & Francis
Cufflinks - micromosaic - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Cufflinks - tie & scissors - Robert Graham
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC was supposed to have been drizzly this morning, with clearing this afternoon, though evidence of clearing has not yet been seen - it still looks wet outside.
> 
> To that end, instead of adding something new to the suit rotation, I am wearing something already worn at least twice since its last dry cleaning. Today, it is the choice of accessories that is the item of interest.
> 
> As is my habit, while exercising on the stationary bike in the morning, I watch a variety of TV programs - intellectual junk food, to be sure, but it makes the process of aerobic stimulation less tedious. Lately, I've been watching "Victoria", streaming from PBS, and the other day, there was a close up of the actor playing Prince Albert, without a jacket on, and lo and behold, Prince Albert is wearing the same pattern of braces as I've chosen for today. An amusing coincidence.
> 
> Also, noted in the close up of accessories, I show three pairs of cufflinks - the red and blue enamel ones that I am wearing today, and two pairs, copped at cheap prices from Saks Off Fifth - a pair set with micro-mosaic of onyx and mother of pearl in a checkerboard pattern, and a rather jokey (and transgressive) pair - a pair of scissors just about to slice through a necktie. I expect that I will get more use out of the former than the latter, but the latter were so cheap that it makes little difference.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - red/blue enamel - Deakin & Francis
> Cufflinks - micromosaic - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
> Cufflinks - tie & scissors - Robert Graham
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 50513
> View attachment 50514
> View attachment 50515
> View attachment 50516
> View attachment 50517
> View attachment 50518


As you noted, a lot of neat stuff today. I like the scissor cufflinks, as IMHO, novelty cufflinks are quieter and less common than the overused novelty socks.

For some reason, seeing something you own - like those outstanding braces of yours - on TV is incredibly fun.

It happened to me with a watch a few months back  #1,873 .


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> As you noted, a lot of neat stuff today. I like the scissor cufflinks, as IMHO, novelty cufflinks are quieter and less common than the overused novelty socks.
> 
> For some reason, seeing something you own - like those outstanding braces of yours - on TV is incredibly fun.
> 
> It happened to me with a watch a few months back  #1,873 .


Thanks , FF. I "liked" your posting in re: your vintage watch, BTW - that must have been fun, seeing that - in the same serendipitous way that my noticing Prince Albert's braces was.

FWIW, I spent some time this afternoon at the Met Museum's latest show, for Costume Institute, "About Time - Fashion and Duration" - it was a members' preview day today. A photographer for the museum took my photo as I was viewing some of the exhibits, which I strongly suspect had to do with the fact that I was dressed up (most of the other attendees were dressed for the marginally foul weather we were having earlier today, not for appearances sakes). We shall see if the photo ever gets published.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC remains cool and overcast, but is dry for the moment - just the day to stand in line for early voting. I believe that, with today's cap, I shall be insulated comfortably outdoors, without becoming overheated indoors.

Sports jacket, bow tie, cap & shoes - Paul Stuart
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Eligius

A bit more dressed up for work today. Apologies for the lighting.

Jacket: Belvest
PPBD: Gitman
Madder tie: Sam Hober
Gabardines: Ballin


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is misty - lightly raining earlier, now just very foggy (the Empire State Building, normally easily seen from my living room window, is now much obscured, and One World Trade has totally disappeared). Be that as it may, the heart wants what it wants, and today, it wanted to wear a waistcoat. Reaching into my closet for what was next in rotation that hadn't been worn in a while, I came across today's suit/waistcoat combo - bought at different times and on different continents, yet seeming to wed gracefully to one another.

It is also cool enough for me to wear a proper hat today - hurrah.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Smith
Trilby - Laird, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Houman Vahidi

iam.mike said:


> Starting a new WAYWT thread to continue where we left off
> 
> Original WAYWT thread (dates back to 2006):
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/what-are-you-wearing-today.62656/
> 
> So, what are you wearing today?


That's a long time man


----------



## bernoulli

This is the first striped tie that I really like. I usually avoid it like the plague (maybe not a good turn of phrase in 2020?).


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has been cold and wet for the last 36 hours or so, and is only supposed to clear later this afternoon - not weather conducive to getting elaborately dressed up, hence today's more casual attire.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie via Austin Reed (both brands now consigned to the dustbin of sartorial history)
Shirt and suede vest - Brooks Brothers
Trousers - Levi's
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Boots - Magnanni
Cap - Paul Stuart
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has been cold and wet for the last 36 hours or so, and is only supposed to clear later this afternoon - not weather conducive to getting elaborately dressed up, hence today's more casual attire.
> 
> Sports jacket - Chester Barrie via Austin Reed (both brands now consigned to the dustbin of sartorial history)
> Shirt and suede vest - Brooks Brothers
> Trousers - Levi's
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Boots - Magnanni
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 50642
> View attachment 50643
> View attachment 50644
> View attachment 50645
> View attachment 50646


 Well done overall and I love the vest-and-jean combo in particular.

I'm thinking you need (notice how easily I spend your money) a classic grey or brown herringbone sport coat. To be sure, you'll bring your own flair to it with the outfits you assemble around it, but I think it would be a nice addition to your incredible wardrobe. It would have been fantastic over today's rig.

Over the years, I've owned Austin Reed suits and an incredible Austin Reed trench, which, at the time, seemed to be on par with Burberry.


----------



## ran23

Lov this causal look. I am a sucker for window pane.


----------



## upr_crust

A casual outing, with some "lifestyle" photos - the Met Museum's Costume Institute exhibition, "About Time - Fashion & Duration" - everything old is new again, re-imagined.


----------



## bernoulli

I present you something different, a match between shoes and bag. Why did I do it? Well, why not?


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> I present you something different, a match between shoes and bag. Why did I do it? Well, why not?
> View attachment 50794
> View attachment 50795


I like the bag (though I would opt for a dark brown one)....I like the shoes....by golly, I even like the socks. Well done, Sir, very well done!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is cool and breezy, with variable cloudiness, allowing one to wear a full complement of fall/winter gear. I had a hankering for wearing a three-piece suit, and to wear my Homburg - I am getting all my wishes fulfilled at once.

A woman friend of mine of very long standing (we've known each other since junior high) told me that there is an effort for ladies to wear pearls on Election Day, in memory of the late Ruth Bader Ginsburg. I do not own pearls, unsurprisingly, but the cufflinks I am wearing today are set with a engraved field of mother of pearl - my small contribution to their effort.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Thomas Pink
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Pocket square - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Lock, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Jeff84

The UAW was nice enough to give me the day off to go vote. Super casual as I walked up to cast my ballot. Levi's 501, Brooks Brothers t-shirt and belt. I decided to break in my new Orvis Weather Breaker jacket as well.


----------



## upr_crust

Yesterday, the weather in NYC has turned sunny and has warmed up a bit. After Tuesday's posting, rather a blowout of all things sartorial, I decided to lower the visual volume a bit today, and also to recycle a shirt I wore Sunday evening for a couple of hours, while out to dinner (lifestyle shots from dinner, and after, included).

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Ermenegildo Zegna, via Bergdorf Goodman
Cufflinks - Robert Graham, via Saks Off Fifth
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Hat - Laird, London
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is more reminiscent of mid-September than early November - not that I'm complaining. It gives me the ability to sneak in another wearing of today's suit, a wool/mohair blend more suited to warmer months.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Edward Green
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Yesterday, the weather in NYC has turned sunny and has warmed up a bit. After Tuesday's posting, rather a blowout of all things sartorial, I decided to lower the visual volume a bit today, and also to recycle a shirt I wore Sunday evening for a couple of hours, while out to dinner (lifestyle shots from dinner, and after, included).
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Ike Behar
> Tie - Ermenegildo Zegna, via Bergdorf Goodman
> Cufflinks - Robert Graham, via Saks Off Fifth
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Hat - Laird, London
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 50907
> View attachment 50908
> View attachment 50909
> View attachment 50910
> View attachment 50911
> View attachment 50912
> View attachment 50913
> View attachment 50914


Is that your mask, held in your right hand? I swear to gawd, at first glance, I thought it was a blue fish! LOL, I think it's time for me to see the eye doctor again. In any event, as always, you are looking rather grand.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Is that your mask, held in your right hand? I swear to gawd, at first glance, I thought it was a blue fish! LOL, I think it's time for me to see the eye doctor again. In any event, as always, you are looking rather grand.


Worry not, that was my mask, and not a blue fish in my hand. The blue lights illuminating the exterior of the restaurant building colored everything in their path.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather remains unnaturally pleasant for early November in NYC, and I am taking full advantage of it. The cufflinks are a new purchase.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie, braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

@upr_crust, Your last two outfits have been outstanding and those two blue suits are incredible - color, texture, fit (except top one's pants a touch too long, 2nd suit pants' length is perfect) - I love them.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> @upr_crust, Your last two outfits have been outstanding and those two blue suits are incredible - color, texture, fit (except top one's pants a touch too long, 2nd suit pants' length is perfect) - I love them.


I agree that the trousers to the Ede & Ravenscroft suit are a bit too long - something that I will have to correct with my alterations tailor, when next I can see him.

Thank you otherwise for the compliments.


----------



## Jeff84

I ventured out to Men's Wearhouse earlier today. So far, some of my trousers and one sport coat are able to be tailored (after weight loss). Today I thought I would rock one of my favorites, the Canadian tuxedo.
Jeans and jacket: Levi's
Belt and boots: Johnston and Murphy
Shirt: J Crew
Sorry about the bad lighting


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny, with near record high temperatures of 25C/77F - a summer's day in mid-November. I have dressed accordingly.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via New & Lingwood
Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is sunny, with near record high temperatures of 25C/77F - a summer's day in mid-November. I have dressed accordingly.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via New & Lingwood
> Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 51043
> View attachment 51044
> View attachment 51045
> View attachment 51046
> View attachment 51047
> View attachment 51048


This suit fits you like it was bespoke. Outstanding!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be unnaturally warm and sunny for November in NYC, and I continue to cycle through summer suits for the occasion. Today's tie I've owned for a while, a sale item for which I could never find a use until today, and today's cufflinks are on their maiden voyage.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet, via Saks Fifth Avenue
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Saks Off Fifth
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Santoni, via Saks
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## bernoulli

One more respite from my usual robot poses. Today, I was a guest in a live TV show in China. I was asked to pick a solid mid-blue or navy suit, if possible. I obliged. No reason to avoid a 3-piece though. I am glad I wore it, as the show was done on the rooftop of a historic building, and it was very cold.

Why not do it in a studio? The view should help answer that.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has cooled, and the rain, predicted for all day today, has ceased, giving me the opportunity to dress up again, this time in fall/winter weight clothing. Included in today's ensemble are my latest acquisition, citrine cufflinks - a very definite visual statement (i.e. rather bling-y), but I like them - your judgments might vary.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model Weybridge
Hat - Laird, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

With today being the third day of rain here in NYC, being cooped up indoors has let the tiny gremlins of the mind loose. During the lockdown, I have acquired certain items of attire, which, in my fevered imagination, I envisioned being worn together, assuming that I was the sort of gentleman who would host a fancy, but intimate "at home" formal party. Here below is the result of this rainy-day experiment.

Velvet jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Ascot - no name brand, a gift from a good friend who envisioned me wearing one
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand

Of course, reality lies just outside one's front door, and as I anticipate the need to leave home this afternoon, and that the rain will stop prior to my departure, I conceived of a more practical ensemble to wear out of doors.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> With today being the third day of rain here in NYC, being cooped up indoors has let the tiny gremlins of the mind loose. During the lockdown, I have acquired certain items of attire, which, in my fevered imagination, I envisioned being worn together, assuming that I was the sort of gentleman who would host a fancy, but intimate "at home" formal party. Here below is the result of this rainy-day experiment.
> 
> Velvet jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
> Tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Ascot - no name brand, a gift from a good friend who envisioned me wearing one
> Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> Of course, reality lies just outside one's front door, and as I anticipate the need to leave home this afternoon, and that the rain will stop prior to my departure, I conceived of a more practical ensemble to wear out of doors.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 51174
> View attachment 51175
> View attachment 51176
> View attachment 51177
> View attachment 51178
> 
> 
> View attachment 51179
> View attachment 51180
> View attachment 51181
> View attachment 51182
> View attachment 51183


Your intimate and fancy " at home" formal party attire is just what the doctor ordered to brighten a dreary rainy day outside Boston! Imagination is what we all need during these challenging times.


----------



## bernoulli

Back to robot poses. It was hard to find an ensemble to complement the shirt. Maybe I should have gone with a 9cm or 10cm-wide tie, but I don't have many and do not mind the mismatch between lapel and tie (8cm) widths. Finally, today was a beautiful autumn day, so I chose to go with a multi-colored outfit.


----------



## never behind

Cold, wet and windy today!

OCBD: Proper Cloth
Tweed: eBay find
Moleskins: O'Connell's
Mocs: Rancourt


----------



## upr_crust

It is sunny and cool here in NYC today, and it's been a busy day so far, with another errand to be done as soon as I have made this posting - a run to Cartier for a new watch strap and battery (at oh, such an awful cost, I am sure, Cartier being Cartier).

Not wishing to look like a ragamuffin upon arrival at 52nd and Fifth, I concocted today ensemble, though, in a senior moment, I forgot to photograph the assembled pieces prior to donning them - do forgive.

Today's tie is new - my first shantung tie in several decades, and my first tie from Chipp - a generous present from a dear friend.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Saks Off Fifth
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick
Face mask - New & Lingwwod
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## never behind

@upr_crust , It's the small things like the contrasting collar/tie/pocket square that make me go, "oh that's nice!" Great outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is sunny but cold here in NYC, inspiring me to don my heaviest flannel three-piece suit. Photos were a little late today, due to technical difficulties with the home camera (it is getting balky in its old age, I assume - like many of us).

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt & cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues sunny, and a bit milder here in NYC. I played dry cleaning roulette, digging a suit out of the closet that hasn't been worn in about eight months or so, which, fortunately, still fits.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - Harvie & Hudson
Cufflinks - Corcione, Napoli
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf & face mask - New & Lingwood
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## bernoulli

Fifty shades of (blue and) gray.


----------



## Flairball

Not sure if this offering belongs here, or in Trad. Probably appropriate for both sub forums. Anyway,....Today's rig. Florsheim blutchers, Hallison socks, BT cords, LLB tattersall, Farlow's vest, House of Bruar tweed SC, Schoffel cap, Celtic Croft mask, and no name scarf.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather, after yesterday's early rain storm, has cleared, and gotten colder here in NYC. I have opted to drag something unworn for a long time out of the archives for today, in my normal capricious way, and have shied away from the usual navy blue or grey suit syndrome. Let us hope that, altogether, it's enough insulation for a chilly afternoon.

If it's Tuesday, and I'm wearing a bow tie, it must be Bow Tie Tuesday.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Braces - Albert Thurston, via New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via New & Lingwood
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Carmina
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood













































Some lifestyle photos from the weekend - the roof deck of the Whitney Museum . . .


----------



## bernoulli

The lighting in my office is not conducive to good pictures, but it is what it is.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather, though warming a bit, is still overcast and a bit breezy, making a three-piece flannel suit, a hat, and a scarf the right amount of insulation. With the formality of today's suit, I opted for my black Homburg, though, to be honest, of the three Homburgs I own, it was the first acquired and is now the least favorite. Live and learn.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's, London
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
Braces - New & Lingwood, London
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood, London


----------



## bernoulli

New tie. Still unsure about stripped ties. Flash or no flash, does not seem to make much of a difference to the crappy lighting in my office. As for the suit, is it most likely my second favorite suit, if I were to rank it.


----------



## Clintotron

Thanksgiving Day attire. Jacket and pocket square courtesy of WaterHollow Tweed. Not pictured: Wrangler denim, Ariat square toe boots.


----------



## Jeff84

It's a nice day with 50° weather, before the snow comes tomorrow.
Shoes and belt: Johnston & Murphy
SS button down: Brooks Brothers 
Jeans: Levi's 501
Socks: Paul Stuart
Jacket: Orvis Weather Breaker


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> It's a nice day with 50° weather, before the snow comes tomorrow.
> Shoes and belt: Johnston & Murphy
> SS button down: Brooks Brothers
> Jeans: Levi's 501
> Socks: Paul Stuart
> Jacket: Orvis Weather Breaker
> View attachment 51633
> View attachment 51634
> View attachment 51635
> View attachment 51636


Love the rig, hate the socks! Might I suggest that you consider what the USAF convinced me of back in the mid 1960's...black nylon socks always work and navy blue ones can be worn in a pinch! LOL.


----------



## Jeff84

eagle2250 said:


> Love the rig, hate the socks! Might I suggest that you consider what the USAF convinced me of back in the mid 1960's...black nylon socks always work and navy blue ones can be worn in a pinch! LOL.


Thanks. I've had these socks since the spring and never wore them until today. Solid colors bore me after a while. I'm sure that this color pattern would be sure to make any 1stSgt lose their mind.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cleared and cooled down a bit from yesterday's monsoon in NYC. The temperature this afternoon will be ideal for a three-piece suit, a hat and a scarf - the overcoat can wait until tomorrow.

Today's suit I acquired some 11 years ago, and it's interesting to chart how I and my tastes have changed over the course of the years that I've owned the suit. For my current tastes, the suit is too full and the jacket a bit too long, but there is sometimes comfort in stodginess, and for accessorization today, I've channeled my inner academician.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## bernoulli

Still experimenting with striped ties (trousers are grey, not black). What sayeth thee?


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is overcast and much colder today here in NYC than yesterday, giving one the reason (or the excuse) to don an overcoat, along with scarf and hat. Today's suit is something of a mystery to me - one I've not worn in a long while, and one which purchase I cannot rightly remember. Happily, it seems to fit, and is a solid enough fabric to keep out any stray cold breezes.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & braces - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Lewin (I would say vintage, as it's labeled "Made in England", which hasn't happened in some decades, but I was the original purchaser - oh, well, tempus fugit)
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Carmina
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London
(Not shown - face mask - New & Lingwood)


----------



## clothingconnoisseur

This is my first time posting in this thread. Hopefully the pictures are good enough quality.

Suit: Paul Stuart (Phineas Cole)
Shirt and Tie: Paul Stuart
Pocket Square: Ben Silver
Shoes: Paul Stuart (English Made)
Socks: Marcoliani

The suit is the only one of 6 Paul Stuart suits purchased this summer that I can currently wear. I bought them about half way through a 40 pound weight loss. This is a 44R and was a little small when I bought it. The other 5 are all Paul models, two of which are 45R and the other 3 are 46R. Once I am sure that my weight has stabilized I will see if the other 5 can be taken in. None have ever been worn and this is the first time wearing this one.

Sorry for making them PDF, I couldn't get them to post any other way.


----------



## upr_crust

clothingconnoisseur said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread. Hopefully the pictures are good enough quality.
> 
> Suit: Paul Stuart (Phineas Cole)
> Shirt and Tie: Paul Stuart
> Pocket Square: Ben Silver
> Shoes: Paul Stuart (English Made)
> Socks: Marcoliani
> 
> The suit is the only one of 6 Paul Stuart suits purchased this summer that I can currently wear. I bought them about half way through a 40 pound weight loss. This is a 44R and was a little small when I bought it. The other 5 are all Paul models, two of which are 45R and the other 3 are 46R. Once I am sure that my weight has stabilized I will see if the other 5 can be taken in. None have ever been worn and this is the first time wearing this one.
> 
> Sorry for making them PDF, I couldn't get them to post any other way.


First off, congratulations on your weight loss, and I hope that your weight remains stable.

The suit shown looks fine, except the trousers look a little long (or a little long for my tastes - the tapering of the legs on Paul model suits, in my experience, is slim enough to make a graceful break at the shoe a near impossibility).

My experience in general is that you can usually have suits successfully re-tailored down a two-inch size gap (from a 46 to a 44, in your case), and my experience with Paul Stuart suits is that those made in Italy are less generously sized than those made in Canada, which your Paul model suits might be, if you were fitted into a 44R, two 45R and three 46R suits at the same time.

Best of luck with your adventures in tailoring, and, again, congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## clothingconnoisseur

upr_crust said:


> First off, congratulations on your weight loss, and I hope that your weight remains stable.
> 
> The suit shown looks fine, except the trousers look a little long (or a little long for my tastes - the tapering of the legs on Paul model suits, in my experience, is slim enough to make a graceful break at the shoe a near impossibility).
> 
> My experience in general is that you can usually have suits successfully re-tailored down a two-inch size gap (from a 46 to a 44, in your case), and my experience with Paul Stuart suits is that those made in Italy are less generously sized than those made in Canada, which your Paul model suits might be, if you were fitted into a 44R, two 45R and three 46R suits at the same time.
> 
> Best of luck with your adventures in tailoring, and, again, congrats on the weight loss.


Thanks for the support and the feedback. I didn't notice the problem with the break when I was wearing the suit but I agree that is the case when looking at the photos. This suit is from the Phineas Cole line which I can tell, based on your posts, is one of your favorites! Thanks again!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather, after being sunny and cold this morning, has turned greyer as the day has worn on here in NYC.

After an early morning shoeshine, exercise, and an early lunch, my day peaked with a visit to my dentist, for a routine cleaning. After the cleaning, my dentist informed me that one of my second molars is loose, and recommended a complex and expensive-sounding set of procedures to correct this condition.

As the old adage goes, "When the going gets tough, the tough go shopping." Drowning my anticipated fiscal sorrows, I visited Paul Stuart, which, of course, brought on a much more pleasant set of anticipated fiscal sorrows - depending on the sale price of a particular item, when their semi-annual sale is announced. More on that news as things progress. I did have the pleasure of the undivided attention of my salesperson and Ralph Auriemma, the creative director for Stuart's, showing me virtually every suit in the Phineas Cole line. What was remarkable was how different fabrications of the same model suit would look and fit differently - a lesson only to be learned in the here and now, not using a photo on a web site.

Meanwhile, for today, I opted to bring another winter-weight suit into rotation. I believe that I bought this suit eight years ago, in London, in the company of fellow poster Bernoulli - the first of many sartorial adventures with the gentleman. It was an auspicious start for today's suit.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Drake's
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Adolfo
Hat - Lock, London
Scarf & face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather, after being sunny and cold this morning, has turned greyer as the day has worn on here in NYC.
> 
> After an early morning shoeshine, exercise, and an early lunch, my day peaked with a visit to my dentist, for a routine cleaning. After the cleaning, my dentist informed me that one of my second molars is loose, and recommended a complex and expensive-sounding set of procedures to correct this condition.
> 
> As the old adage goes, "When the going gets tough, the tough go shopping." Drowning my anticipated fiscal sorrows, I visited Paul Stuart, which, of course, brought on a much more pleasant set of anticipated fiscal sorrows - depending on the sale price of a particular item, when their semi-annual sale is announced. More on that news as things progress. I did have the pleasure of the undivided attention of my salesperson and Ralph Auriemma, the creative director for Stuart's, showing me virtually every suit in the Phineas Cole line. What was remarkable was how different fabrications of the same model suit would look and fit differently - a lesson only to be learned in the here and now, not using a photo on a web site.
> 
> Meanwhile, for today, I opted to bring another winter-weight suit into rotation. I believe that I bought this suit eight years ago, in London, in the company of fellow poster Bernoulli - the first of many sartorial adventures with the gentleman. It was an auspicious start for today's suit.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Drake's
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Hat - Lock, London
> Scarf & face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 51791
> View attachment 51792
> View attachment 51793
> View attachment 51794
> View attachment 51795
> View attachment 51796


Your experience with the creative director of PS is fantastic. A few times over the years, I've had a somewhat similar (not as impressive) experience when I've meet a Ralph Lauren men's buyer or in-house designer and they've explained this or that about their suits or sweaters or some item - the cut, the fabric, the reason they did this with a pocket, etc. It's amazing as those people really, truly and deeply know the clothes in a way that most of the salesmen don't.

New and LIngwood (pants a touch long today) and Phineas Cole, IMHO, have the best cut for you.

Re the dentist, when you are < 40 yrs old, you expect a cleaning and exam to be a non event; when you are > 40 yrs old, you expect an "issue" and are excited if you get out of there without one.

I'm 56 and my teeth and gums are in great shape because I've spent tens of thousands of dollars and God knows how many tens of hours in the dentist's chair over the past fifteen years. I'm grateful that I could afford to do it and wouldn't change a thing, but it was a long and expensive ordeal.


----------



## clothingconnoisseur

Somewhat more casual look today. The jacket is PS Paul fit in a 43R which seems to be the best size for me. I purchased 3 others on the same day all the same size. Luckily, 4 of the 6 sportcoats I purchased in 46R were bought online over the summer and never altered, so returnable.

Sport Coat: Paul Stuart (Paul Model)
Sweater: Brooks Brothers
Corduroy Chinos: Hudson
Shoes: Paul Stuart (English Made)
Socks: Marcoliani


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Your experience with the creative director of PS is fantastic. A few times over the years, I've had a somewhat similar (not as impressive) experience when I've meet a Ralph Lauren men's buyer or in-house designer and they've explained this or that about their suits or sweaters or some item - the cut, the fabric, the reason they did this with a pocket, etc. It's amazing as those people really, truly and deeply know the clothes in a way that most of the salesmen don't.
> 
> New and LIngwood (pants a touch long today) and Phineas Cole, IMHO, have the best cut for you.
> 
> Re the dentist, when you are < 40 yrs old, you expect a cleaning and exam to be a non event; when you are > 40 yrs old, you expect an "issue" and are excited if you get out of there without one.
> 
> I'm 56 and my teeth and gums are in great shape because I've spent tens of thousands of dollars and God knows how many tens of hours in the dentist's chair over the past fifteen years. I'm grateful that I could afford to do it and wouldn't change a thing, but it was a long and expensive ordeal.


Working with Ralph was great - very informative, in a way that my regular salesman, as good as he is, could never be, as Ralph could explain the intricacies of construction in great detail.

Ralph and my salesman initially were working somewhat at odds with one another, as my salesman was looking to answer some very specific questions that I had about pieces I had seen online, and Ralph was more interested in showing more of the entire line of Phineas Cole, but it was an illuminating afternoon, in any case.

As for trouser length, with the march of time, and the desiccation of my cartilage, all of the trousers for suits bought more than a few years ago are a bit too long - an ongoing project for my alterations tailor.

As for my dental work, I had been spoiled by having quite decent teeth until fairly recently. It is only this past year, with two neighboring root canals, that things have gotten dicey with my choppers. As the Romans said, "Ars longa - teeth are brevis".


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Oxxford sportcoat
BB "Regent Fit" shirt
Robert Talbott "Best of Class" tie
Hart Schaffner & Marx "New York Fit" trousers
O'Connell's shell cordovan belt
Allen-Edmonds "Bradley" oxfords, shell cordovan
Rolex Milgauss watch
ic! berlin eyeglasses


----------



## Jeff84

LL Bean country corduroy pants, J Crew button down, Trafalgar belt, Johnston & Murphy chukka boots.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny but cold, and after mooching around NYC in casual attire for the previous three days, I have opted to open up that super-sized box of Crayolas known as my wardrobe, and have attempted once again to make myself presentable to the public, fully appreciative of the fact that, with all that is going on with the world, this is my problem of the day - I am a most fortunate fellow.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Chipp (a present from a very good friend)
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Victoria & Albert Museum, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Laird, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## never behind

Excited to wear my new Shetland sweater today.


----------



## eagle2250

never behind said:


> Excited to wear my new Shetland sweater today.
> 
> View attachment 51958
> 
> View attachment 51959


Yours is a very handsome sweater, for sure!


----------



## HBNTrader

Strictly speaking not today but this is how I dress when giving presentations at school or traveling by train. I am a boarding school student and so I have to travel home and back for the weekend every two weeks or so (unless the whole school is in home office of course). I always travel in first class because I can get cheap tickets.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC remains sunny, dry and cold.

I must confess to you all a detail of my domestic situation. Up until the start of the lockdown for the pandemic, I sent my shirts out to be laundered and ironed, a service which ceased to be available to me about mid-March of this year. I have been ironing my own shirts since then, but have been working my way through my shirt collection, using up the supply of pre-ironed shirts as needed.

My confession is that I have not yet worked my way through all of my pre-ironed shirts, though the supply of French-cuffed shirts (double-cuffed, for you Brits reading this) is down to its last eight or ten, with 15 to 20 button-down casual shirts in addition. I guess that I don't need more shirts . . .

In any case, working my way down through the last bits of the collection, I chose today's shirt in combo with today's suit, as in the past, I've only worn this shirt with brown suits, but decided to see what it (and an orange tie) would look like with navy.

Suit, braces, & shoes - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

This evening, I will be experiencing my first Zoom party, hosted by the Frick Collection in appreciation of its members, of which I am one. The invitation said "Festive Attire Encouraged", which, with this year's dearth of parties, was like waving a red cape at a bull, at least for me, hence the pile of glad rags assembled for today.

Prior to getting attired for this evening festivities, I made good use of a snow shower-y afternoon in NYC, and sorted through my sports jackets and odd trousers, sorting out those to be donated to charity - a photo is included below.

I've included a photo of the chest of drawers in front of which I photograph myself, as some of you have expressed an interest in seeing the chest without me getting in the way. It's also been decorated for the season - the glowing bit in the middle is a Simon Pearce glass tree, wrapped in tiny lights on copper wires.

I've also included a photo of me toasting you all for the season.

Jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Shirt and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Cummerbund and tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - New & Lingwood
Stud set - Deakin & Francis, London
Tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## bernoulli

Lucky enough to be invited for a guided visit to a relatively new museum. Interesting building with a nice rooftop.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> This evening, I will be experiencing my first Zoom party, hosted by the Frick Collection in appreciation of its members, of which I am one. The invitation said "Festive Attire Encouraged", which, with this year's dearth of parties, was like waving a red cape at a bull, at least for me, hence the pile of glad rags assembled for today.
> 
> Prior to getting attired for this evening festivities, I made good use of a snow shower-y afternoon in NYC, and sorted through my sports jackets and odd trousers, sorting out those to be donated to charity - a photo is included below.
> 
> I've included a photo of the chest of drawers in front of which I photograph myself, as some of you have expressed an interest in seeing the chest without me getting in the way. It's also been decorated for the season - the glowing bit in the middle is a Simon Pearce glass tree, wrapped in tiny lights on copper wires.
> 
> I've also included a photo of me toasting you all for the season.
> 
> Jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
> Shirt and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Cummerbund and tie - Paul Stuart
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Stud set - Deakin & Francis, London
> Tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> View attachment 51998
> View attachment 51999
> View attachment 52000
> View attachment 52001
> View attachment 52002
> View attachment 52003
> View attachment 52004
> View attachment 52005


Excellent outfit!. Thanks for posting and helping to boost the holiday mood during these challenging times.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> Lucky enough to be invited for a guided visit to a relatively new museum. Interesting building with a nice rooftop.
> View attachment 52045
> View attachment 52047
> 
> View attachment 52049


A nice suit and stunning architecture to boot! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny, and a bit milder than it has been of late - highs around 54F/12C.

Wednesday afternoon, prior to my "creative formal" blowout for the evening, I worked on parsing my closet, specifically the area where I keep odd trousers and sports jackets. Now that excess detritus has been removed (donated to the East 23rd St. branch of Housing Works, if one wants full disclosure), I am now able to see what I own more clearly, and I've put together today's attire using things I've not worn in a long time, partially because I couldn't see them for all the other stuff in the way.

It being Friday, I've leaned towards casual.

Sports Jacket - Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald
Shirt, trousers, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Allen Edmonds Seven
Overcoat -Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson
Hat - Laird, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is sunny but cold here in NYC, prior to the first expected winter snow storm of the season starting tomorrow afternoon - expected to be major. Any impulse to overdress needed to be indulged today, hence today's current display.

Suit & overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet, via Bergdorf Goodman
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no brand name
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Lock, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## bernoulli

My official business attire.


----------



## karenburton1305

Today I am wearing a nice cosy knit and leggings, perfect for a day in-front of the computer screen blogging!


----------



## WatchmanJimG

karenburton1305 said:


> Today I am wearing a nice cosy knit and leggings, perfect for a day in-front of the computer screen blogging!


Pics or it didn't happen! 😅


----------



## bernoulli

Finally, the vaccine has arrived (at least in some rich countries). In that spirit, here is a homage to FDR, whose life was made that much harder because we had not eradicated polio yet.

PS: I chose purple shoes because that is the color of my institution (hence a purple PS as well) and I was playing a game with the Dean, but I make no excuses. I quite enjoy purple shoes with this double-breasted suit.


----------



## video2

upr_crust said:


> Taking a day off from suits and ties . . .
> 
> Sweater, shirt, corduroys, and cap - BB
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Puffer coat - Soia & Kyo
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> 
> View attachment 19416
> View attachment 19417
> View attachment 19418


Nice shoes


----------



## Jeff84

bernoulli said:


> Now that the vaccine is upon us, finally, here is a homage to FDR, whose life was made that much harder because we had not eradicated polio yet.
> 
> PS: I chose purple shoes because that is the color of my institution (hence a purple PS as well) and I was playing a game with the Dean, but I make no excuses. I quite enjoy purple shoes with this double-breasted suit.
> View attachment 52358


Such an elegant photo!


----------



## HBNTrader




----------



## upr_crust

This posting will be the first of three - new swag, renewed swag, and swag fantastical.

For new swag, I recently fell victim to the victory of sartorial lust over fiscal probity, and am one suit and two pairs of shoes heavier, after a number of visits to Paul Stuart, and in the Christmas season, one knows that one wants to play with one's new toys as soon as possible.

For renewed swag, I recently had two sports jackets altered - one a Brooks Brothers MTM I had made several years ago, the other a sale item from Gieves & Hawkes last January. Both benefited greatly from the ministrations of my alterations tailor, the center back seam taken in on the Brooks, and the sides taken in on the G & H. I took photos, to ensure that my belief that the garments were improved by alterations was not a figment of my imagination.

For swag fantastical, with the frustrations of the season, wherein large gatherings of any sort are strongly discouraged (for very good reasons, mind you), I decided to bedeck myself as if I were going to a fancy Xmas party, followed by a more fanciful New Year's Eve celebration. To own evening clothes, and to not have reason to wear them is an annoyance.

Photographic evidence of the first part of this madness below.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Corneliani
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
Pocket square - no brand name
Shoes (both pairs) Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

Post two of three - renewed swag.

As stated previously, the two sports jackets shown were recently altered, and I took the opportunity to try them out with other items in my closet that needed retrieval from the archives.

Navy sports jacket - Gieves & Hawkes
Green sports jacket - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Blue tie - Lewin
Orange tie - Brooks Brothers
Yellow/navy enamel cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Cameo cufflinks - Corcione, Naples, Italy
Patterned blue pocket square - Robert Talbott
Plain blue pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Trousers - both Brooks Brothers
Shoes - both Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

Part three of three - fantastical swag.

Burgundy velvet smoking jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
Peacock jacket - New & Lingwood
Shirt (both) Brooks Brothers
Ties - diamond-ended - Seigo, NYC; traditional butterfly - vintage J Press
Cufflinks - Oval citrines and emerald-cut blue topazes - The Persian Shop, NYC
Cummerbund - vintage
Braces (both) New & Lingwood
Trousers (both) - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes (both) Paul Stuart
Overcoat (both) - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## ItalianStyle

@upr_crust , I have a sports jacket 100% identical to your BB jacket in the 'renewed swag' post (different brand though), but I have never dared to pair it with anything but a tie in a blue shade. Thanks for showing how it can be done!
Thumbs up for your fantastical swag(s) too. I may change into black tie for New Years eve as well ... just to get some use out of it...


----------



## Howard

I really like that red jacket Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

Xmas outfits call for variations in red. Tailor created a pocket square out of the same pattern as the lining. I did not ask for it but I found it a nice touch and tried to incorporate it. I am really happy with the jacket.


----------



## Jeff84

Spending Christmas with only my parents, there was no need to wear a jacket or trousers more formal than jeans. I opted to break in my new L.L. Bean jeans and flannel shirt. Very toasty.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is seasonably cold, but sunny this afternoon - a suitable day to wear a lighter weight three-piece suit, before the onslaught of "real winter".

Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ede & Ravencroft
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## ran23

Walking before lunch, still 32F out. dressing warm.


----------



## Flairball

Tattersall, tweed and moleskin. Unseasonably warm, but not too warm, here in Boston. No need for gloves.


----------



## upr_crust

Cycling through the last of my professionally laundered shirts (my shirt laundry stopped service some time in mid-March - I, apparently, have accumulated a lot of shirts over the last decades), I came across today's selection, which I thought might be a difficult shirt with which to coordinate a suit, but, it seems not, at least to my eyes - YMMV.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Magnanni
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## ran23

Tomorrow I am going to see my doctor. Will wear something sharp because she is.


----------



## bernoulli

No robot poses today.


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> Tomorrow I am going to see my doctor. Will wear something sharp because she is.


Your reasoning is sound...good luck in the hunt!


----------



## ran23

Brooks Ecru BD shirt, Red plaid wool tie, Brown flannels, and tan Uniqlo Cashmere cardigan. Navy Raincoat just in case. and a box of chocolates for the Holidays.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is cold, and the skies overcast today here in NYC, so flannel is definitely in order. Today's suit selection satisfies an itch I have had to wear this suit again, out of strict rotation among the suits hanging in my closets, and I've paired it with one of the two newest pairs of shoes I acquired in the holiday sales (my afternoon stroll will be their first road test).

Suit, scarf & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt & pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Cufflinks - Longmire, London
Tie, braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

It is the last day of this ferkackte year, and I am sure that we are all looking forward for it to be over and done with. As a prelude to a new (and one hopes) better year, I am decked out today in several of my newest items of attire - looking forward, not backwards. Celebrating at home - a party of three - but dressed festively enough to see 2020 to the door (with a boot up the backside to make sure that it leaves).

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie, braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Pocket square - no name brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Hat - Laird, London
Scarf & face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

Well done, as 


upr_crust said:


> It is the last day of this ferkackte year, and I am sure that we are all looking forward for it to be over and done with. As a prelude to a new (and one hopes) better year, I am decked out today in several of my newest items of attire - looking forward, not backwards. Celebrating at home - a party of three - but dressed festively enough to see 2020 to the door (with a boot up the backside to make sure that it leaves).
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie, braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Wedgwood
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Hat - Laird, London
> Scarf & face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 52855
> View attachment 52856
> View attachment 52857
> View attachment 52858
> View attachment 52859
> View attachment 52860
> View attachment 52861


Well done, as always, Upr Crust. Happy New Year!


----------



## maws

Tie -Cashmere knit by Anderson & Sheppard
Shirt -Oxford tab collar w/ French cuffs by Flusser Custom
Trousers -Fox Air by Flusser Custom
Braces - Albert Thurston
Vest - Fox Classic Flannel by Flusser Custom
Cufflinks - silk knots









I realize pairing Fox Air trousers with a vest of Fox Flannel is unusual but I think the weight of the trousers and the relatively low color contrast allows them to hold their own visually.

The vest is intended to be worn sans jacket. The fabric on the back is the same as the front and it has a full collar.

I wore this to work from home one day. No one saw me in it. Just put it on for myself.


----------



## Jeff84

Levi's 501's, Johnston & Murphy belt, Joseph Abboud shoes and my new Brooks Brothers shirt. I've always wanted one of their original Polo shirts, but until the recent sale, I didn't figure I would want to spend that much on an individual shirt, so I bought 4.


----------



## bernoulli

I feel like I am wearing armor, not a suit. The shirt is light blue but shows as white, I guess.


----------



## upr_crust

The year has not started especially well for me, as I got a slight cold in the wake of New Year's festivities, which I am in the process of getting over. These days, of course, any upper respiratory infection invokes at least a modicum of paranoia, considering what's going around, but all indications are that my viruses are of a mild and familiar variety.

A good friend is commissioning a suit to be made for him in green, which made me think of wearing today's suit, especially as it seemed to go well with one of the last shirts from my shrunken selection of professionally laundered ones. The combo, though a bit light-colored for January, brightens my spirits a bit, if nothing else. Combined with it are today's shoes, which haven't seen action in a while, and a pair of cufflinks that I bought sometime in the mid-80's in London, and which I've not worn in a very long time.

Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt & tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Liberty, London
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Polo, Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Santoni
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## Cassadine

upr_crust said:


> The year has not started especially well for me, as I got a slight cold in the wake of New Year's festivities, which I am in the process of getting over. These days, of course, any upper respiratory infection invokes at least a modicum of paranoia, considering what's going around, but all indications are that my viruses are of a mild and familiar variety.
> 
> A good friend is commissioning a suit to be made for him in green, which made me think of wearing today's suit, especially as it seemed to go well with one of the last shirts from my shrunken selection of professionally laundered ones. The combo, though a bit light-colored for January, brightens my spirits a bit, if nothing else. Combined with it are today's shoes, which haven't seen action in a while, and a pair of cufflinks that I bought sometime in the mid-80's in London, and which I've not worn in a very long time.
> 
> Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt & tie - Tyrwhitt
> Cufflinks - Liberty, London
> Braces - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Polo, Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Santoni
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Hickey Freeman
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 53040
> View attachment 53041
> View attachment 53042
> View attachment 53043
> View attachment 53044
> View attachment 53045
> View attachment 53046


Haven't been frequenting AAAC since before the CV-19 crisis came full bore, so it's pleasant to see somethings have not changed in this (choose thine own adjective of choice) world. Your ensemble is perfect--as always. And while it's sad that the face mask must now be included in your posts, I must say that you pull it off with remarkable panache. Question--is that face mask one of their Cotton-Peacock versions?


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> The year has not started especially well for me, as I got a slight cold in the wake of New Year's festivities, which I am in the process of getting over. These days, of course, any upper respiratory infection invokes at least a modicum of paranoia, considering what's going around, but all indications are that my viruses are of a mild and familiar variety.
> 
> A good friend is commissioning a suit to be made for him in green, which made me think of wearing today's suit, especially as it seemed to go well with one of the last shirts from my shrunken selection of professionally laundered ones. The combo, though a bit light-colored for January, brightens my spirits a bit, if nothing else. Combined with it are today's shoes, which haven't seen action in a while, and a pair of cufflinks that I bought sometime in the mid-80's in London, and which I've not worn in a very long time.
> 
> Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt & tie - Tyrwhitt
> Cufflinks - Liberty, London
> Braces - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Polo, Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Santoni
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Hickey Freeman
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 53040
> View attachment 53041
> View attachment 53042
> View attachment 53043
> View attachment 53044
> View attachment 53045
> View attachment 53046


I have the same braces!


----------



## upr_crust

Cassadine said:


> Haven't been frequenting AAAC since before the CV-19 crisis came full bore, so it's pleasant to see somethings have not changed in this (choose thine own adjective of choice) world. Your ensemble is perfect--as always. And while it's sad that the face mask must now be included in your posts, I must say that you pull it off with remarkable panache. Question--is that face mask one of their Cotton-Peacock versions?


Thank you for the kind compliments, and yes, I post with the same regularity, pretty much, as I did pre-COVID, though my life has changed a good deal.

As for your question, yes, the face mask is New & Lingwood's cotton Peacock pattern - I have it in all three color variations - navy, scarlet, and fuchsia backgrounds.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The year has not started especially well for me, as I got a slight cold in the wake of New Year's festivities, which I am in the process of getting over. These days, of course, any upper respiratory infection invokes at least a modicum of paranoia, considering what's going around, but all indications are that my viruses are of a mild and familiar variety.
> 
> A good friend is commissioning a suit to be made for him in green, which made me think of wearing today's suit, especially as it seemed to go well with one of the last shirts from my shrunken selection of professionally laundered ones. The combo, though a bit light-colored for January, brightens my spirits a bit, if nothing else. Combined with it are today's shoes, which haven't seen action in a while, and a pair of cufflinks that I bought sometime in the mid-80's in London, and which I've not worn in a very long time.
> 
> Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt & tie - Tyrwhitt
> Cufflinks - Liberty, London
> Braces - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Polo, Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Santoni
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Hickey Freeman
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 53040
> View attachment 53041
> View attachment 53042
> View attachment 53043
> View attachment 53044
> View attachment 53045
> View attachment 53046


Looking great. Take care of yourself and drive that cold /virus out of you. Here's hoping for a complete and speedy recovery!


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, albeit coldly, and my cold seems to be abating, allowing me the indulgence of dressing up for the day.

A long time ago, I bought a pair of "enamel" cufflinks at Brooks Brothers, a deep crimson edged in navy blue, which I found very useful over the years. After the last time I wore them, I noticed that the "enamel" (most likely some plastic resin) had dropped off of one of the links - an annoyance, less for the loss of the links themselves (they were cheap when purchased), but for the loss of that specific color. In looking to replace the links with enamel cufflinks (of better manufacture), I couldn't find any in the right shade of red, but I did find the ones I'm wearing today - sub-gem grade red corundum (a.k.a. ruby). The stones are worthless for use as a faceted stone, but are the right color, and are interesting in their imperfection. A picture of old and new are included below.

That being said, today's attire was built around today's cufflinks.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf & face mask - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

It's a bright, sunny, cold winter's day here in NYC, and, due to the suit rotation, I am again channeling my inner fuddy-duddy with one of my older suits from Brooks. Due to variations in weight, it actually fits more comfortably now than it did when I bought it some eleven years ago.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - The British Museum
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Edgware
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues seasonably cold and dry here in NYC. It's been quite a week, overall, and a relaxation of the dress code, a bit, was in order, to mark the end of the work week (even for those of us not working).

Today is the maiden voyage of today's sports jacket, after its visit to the alterations tailor, and only the second time that I've attempted to match a tie to it - a trickier proposition than one might at first imagine, particularly with a white shirt.

Sports jacket - Gieves & Hawkes
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Pocket square - Vintage and unlabeled
Shoes - Alden, via Brooks Brothers
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Barney's
Cap - Paul Stuart
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather continues seasonably cold and dry here in NYC. It's been quite a week, overall, and a relaxation of the dress code, a bit, was in order, to mark the end of the work week (even for those of us not working).
> 
> Today is the maiden voyage of today's sports jacket, after its visit to the alterations tailor, and only the second time that I've attempted to match a tie to it - a trickier proposition than one might at first imagine, particularly with a white shirt.
> 
> Sports jacket - Gieves & Hawkes
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Pocket square - Vintage and unlabeled
> Shoes - Alden, via Brooks Brothers
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Barney's
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 53171
> View attachment 53172
> View attachment 53173
> View attachment 53174
> View attachment 53175
> View attachment 53176
> View attachment 53177


Very nicely done!


----------



## never behind

upr_crust said:


> The weather continues seasonably cold and dry here in NYC. It's been quite a week, overall, and a relaxation of the dress code, a bit, was in order, to mark the end of the work week (even for those of us not working).
> 
> Today is the maiden voyage of today's sports jacket, after its visit to the alterations tailor, and only the second time that I've attempted to match a tie to it - a trickier proposition than one might at first imagine, particularly with a white shirt.
> 
> Sports jacket - Gieves & Hawkes
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Pocket square - Vintage and unlabeled
> Shoes - Alden, via Brooks Brothers
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Barney's
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 53171
> View attachment 53172
> View attachment 53173
> View attachment 53174
> View attachment 53175
> View attachment 53176
> View attachment 53177


I like that jacket! The overcoat as well. Very nice.


----------



## bernoulli

Another day without robot poses.


----------



## Jeff84

bernoulli said:


> Another day without robot poses.
> 
> View attachment 53234
> View attachment 53233


Nice shirt. Where is it from?


----------



## bernoulli

Thanks. Shirt is by Hawes and Curtis.


----------



## upr_crust

Everyone has their own personal Krytons, their own Borgs, those things against which resistance is futile. For myself, sartorially, Charvet ties come as close as anything to that state, especially when heavily marked down (as such things can be in the post-Xmas sales). Thus it was with me last week - my wardrobe is heavier by four Charvet ties, courtesy of Bergdorf Goodman, and some very healthy discounts.

Today's tie was the first acquired, with today's suit (my newest one) in mind. The rust windowpane in this dark navy suit has made me consider color combos with navy that I've not thought about before.

A photo of the four ties in question is posted below. I will see if I can cycle through them all by the week's end.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet, via Bergdorf Goodman
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, though warmth has not, to any great degree, and the initial cycle through my newest clutch of Charvet ties continues. Although today's suit is a bit light (both in weight and in color) for a Tuesday in January, I opted for it, just because . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Lock, London 
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## bernoulli

I am not a fan of brown suits but I will wear this one until it disintegrates. Tie and PS are wool. For some reason, I am gravitating towards wool accessories. I would be interested to read a cost/benefit analysis of silk vs wool if you would like to share your thoughts.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be seasonably cold and dry, and the debuts of new Charvet ties continues, with a little "compare and contrast" of nailhead suits from yesterday to today - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole vs. New & Lingwood.

Suit, braces & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
Pocket square - no brand name
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## The Great Garbanzo

Upr_Crust,

I've enjoyed scrolling back over the past few months.

Two things have struck me as you've gone through your "stock of professionally laundered shirts", (in light of the lack of said service available to you).

1. I would have loved to have seen your closet in early March.

2. I would hate to see your laundry hamper today!!

I decided to go through this thread as I made a conscious decision after the first of the year to return to our pre-Covid dress code, (proper suit and tie), vs. the steady degradation of Corporate Casual in our office.

Funny how I actually felt a bit out of place last Monday, however our Owner did thank me.

That feeling has passed!

While I most likely won't post pix, yesterday was fun with a Navy HF Addison with fine p/s, a light blue patterned Dunhill tie, black AE Warwicks with a black Trafalgar belt, (I like their belts!).

Can't remember shirt brand but a very fine white herringbone pattern with regular cuffs. I don't wear a pocket square or hat and a scarf up here in CNY is typically worn when the temps dip below 20!

So compared to you and Bernoulli I dress like an undertaker but at 5'6" I find it hard to wear any other patterned suit besides solid, pinstripe or fine glen plaid, and the last time I wore braces my then 10 year old daughter could not suppress an innocent bellow laugh...and they were navy blue, quite conservative...the little twit...Can't wait until some young man starts calling...I'll wear them to the door .

I do envy your accessories...some of your cuff links are wonderful. I have a growing collection of perhaps 60 pairs, my favorites as of today are the old Art Deco Kum Aparts, but for some reason I'm tempted to pull out some of the over the top 70's style mesh ones for the 2 days a week I'm driving 2.5 hours to tour sites....With my hand(s) on the wheel I can amuse myself for a bit!


----------



## Yonkle

The Great Garbanzo said:


> Upr_Crust,
> 
> I've enjoyed scrolling back over the past few months.
> 
> Two things have struck me as you've gone through your "stock of professionally laundered shirts", (in light of the lack of said service available to you).
> 
> 1. I would have loved to have seen your closet in early March.
> 
> 2. I would hate to see your laundry hamper today!!
> 
> I decided to go through this thread as I made a conscious decision after the first of the year to return to our pre-Covid dress code, (proper suit and tie), vs. the steady degradation of Corporate Casual in our office.
> 
> Funny how I actually felt a bit out of place last Monday, however our Owner did thank me.
> 
> That feeling has passed!
> 
> While I most likely won't post pix, yesterday was fun with a Navy HF Addison with fine p/s, a light blue patterned Dunhill tie, black AE Warwicks with a black Trafalgar belt, (I like their belts!).
> 
> Can't remember shirt brand but a very fine white herringbone pattern with regular cuffs. I don't wear a pocket square or hat and a scarf up here in CNY is typically worn when the temps dip below 20!
> 
> So compared to you and Bernoulli I dress like an undertaker but at 5'6" I find it hard to wear any other patterned suit besides solid, pinstripe or fine glen plaid, and the last time I wore braces my then 10 year old daughter could not suppress an innocent bellow laugh...and they were navy blue, quite conservative...the little twit...Can't wait until some young man starts calling...I'll wear them to the door .
> 
> I do envy your accessories...some of your cuff links are wonderful. I have a growing collection of perhaps 60 pairs, my favorites as of today are the old Art Deco Kum Aparts, but for some reason I'm tempted to pull out some of the over the top 70's style mesh ones for the 2 days a week I'm driving 2.5 hours to tour sites....With my hand(s) on the wheel I can amuse myself for a bit!


Where in CNY? I'm in Syracuse


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC remains slightly warmer than normal, with a mix of sun and clouds, and the final day of Charvet tie debuts continues today. When I decide what I'm going to wear on a particular day, it is usually driven by one article of clothing which catches my fancy. For today's attire, I based it all on what pieces I liked best with today's tie, for good or ill.

Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet, via Bergdorf Goodman
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

Dear Garbanzo,

Thank you for your observations on my prior posts. Rest assured that I am not facing nine months' worth of shirt laundering at this time - shirts were washed and ironed as they were used. Otherwise, I would not have needed a laundry hamper as much as an entire laundry room.

Bravo to you for returning to a pre-COVID dress code. Dressing up and looking good do bring some form of self-satisfaction, a positive reinforcement of one's self-regard (despite your daughter's impromptu review of your braces-wearing).

As for cufflinks, I own somewhere above 100 pairs of them, though none of the funky '70s wrap-around ones. I did have a particularly gaudy pair of them - gold mesh, with large fake peridots - which had been my father's. I had found them cleaning out his home after he died, and initially I questioned what insanity had struck him to buy them , until I remembered that I had bought them for him as a birthday present, when I was 16 - the bad taste of one's youth comes back to haunt one. (Peridots, fake or not, are the birthstone for August, the month of my father's birth.)

Today's bling, for me, are blue topazes, set in sterling silver - a recent acquisition.



The Great Garbanzo said:


> Upr_Crust,
> 
> I've enjoyed scrolling back over the past few months.
> 
> Two things have struck me as you've gone through your "stock of professionally laundered shirts", (in light of the lack of said service available to you).
> 
> 1. I would have loved to have seen your closet in early March.
> 
> 2. I would hate to see your laundry hamper today!!
> 
> I decided to go through this thread as I made a conscious decision after the first of the year to return to our pre-Covid dress code, (proper suit and tie), vs. the steady degradation of Corporate Casual in our office.
> 
> Funny how I actually felt a bit out of place last Monday, however our Owner did thank me.
> 
> That feeling has passed!
> 
> While I most likely won't post pix, yesterday was fun with a Navy HF Addison with fine p/s, a light blue patterned Dunhill tie, black AE Warwicks with a black Trafalgar belt, (I like their belts!).
> 
> Can't remember shirt brand but a very fine white herringbone pattern with regular cuffs. I don't wear a pocket square or hat and a scarf up here in CNY is typically worn when the temps dip below 20!
> 
> So compared to you and Bernoulli I dress like an undertaker but at 5'6" I find it hard to wear any other patterned suit besides solid, pinstripe or fine glen plaid, and the last time I wore braces my then 10 year old daughter could not suppress an innocent bellow laugh...and they were navy blue, quite conservative...the little twit...Can't wait until some young man starts calling...I'll wear them to the door .
> 
> I do envy your accessories...some of your cuff links are wonderful. I have a growing collection of perhaps 60 pairs, my favorites as of today are the old Art Deco Kum Aparts, but for some reason I'm tempted to pull out some of the over the top 70's style mesh ones for the 2 days a week I'm driving 2.5 hours to tour sites....With my hand(s) on the wheel I can amuse myself for a bit!


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC remains slightly warmer than normal, with a mix of sun and clouds, and the final day of Charvet tie debuts continues today. When I decide what I'm going to wear on a particular day, it is usually driven by one article of clothing which catches my fancy. For today's attire, I based it all on what pieces I liked best with today's tie, for good or ill.
> 
> Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet, via Bergdorf Goodman
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 53452
> View attachment 53453
> View attachment 53454
> View attachment 53455
> View attachment 53456
> View attachment 53457
> View attachment 53458


Outstanding! You could pass as the US Ambassador to the Court of St. Jame's!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has turned overcast here in NYC, with rain predicted for this evening, but only moderately cold. The parade of new Charvet ties, which I expected to end yesterday, was extended, due to an unexpected price drop for Charvets at Saks Fifth Avenue (their sale prices were nowhere near as low as Bergdorf's, until they added some extra discounts yesterday). I had seen today's tie, and had liked it, for its color compatibility with my newest suit (navy with rust windowpane), but hadn't taken the leap until the price dropped 70% off retail. Timing is everything, as they do say . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Company
Braces, scarf, & face mask - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## The Great Garbanzo

bernoulli said:


> I am not a fan of brown suits but I will wear this one until it disintegrates. Tie and PS are wool. For some reason, I am gravitating towards wool accessories. I would be interested to read a cost/benefit analysis of silk vs wool if you would like to share your thoughts.
> View attachment 53346
> View attachment 53345
> View attachment 53347


Great look, I'm interested in the detail of the cuffs.

We had a "motivational speaker", a former NYS Trooper detective at our Corporate annual meeting and one portion of his presentation was how to dress to be taken seriously. Based on the way HE was dressed I found it ironic.

Point being he said you are never taken seriously in a brown suit.

I disagree and would offer this for evidence...Officer!


----------



## upr_crust

A special weekend edition, for me. In NYC, we are, at present, still restricted to outdoor dining, which usually means that one dines in an unheated, or unevenly heated temporary space outside of a restaurant, normally built on the sidewalk or in the street. However, one restaurant (of which I know), La Grande Boucherie, is located inside of a permanent outdoor arcade, running through an entire north/south block, with heat curtains at each end of the arcade, making the outdoor space virtually as comfortable as indoor space. Needless to say, the place has become very popular during lockdown.

My husband and I decided to dine there this evening. My husband, who works from home, has been itching for an occasion for which to dress, and to eat dinner under nearly "normal" conditions (i.e. without freezing one's ass off) seemed as good an excuse as any to get dressed up.

My husband prefers to be behind, not in front of the camera, but I at least documented what I wore this evening for dinner.

Suit, braces, and face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Pocket square - no name brand
Boots - Cheaney
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand

Note that I wore a flat cap instead of a proper hat for a very practical purpose - knowledge that the coat check would most likely not be available, and not wishing to wear a fedora during dinner, I wore the cap, which folded nicely into the scarf pocket of my overcoat, along with the scarf.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> A special weekend edition, for me. In NYC, we are, at present, still restricted to outdoor dining, which usually means that one dines in an unheated, or unevenly heated temporary space outside of a restaurant, normally built on the sidewalk or in the street. However, one restaurant (of which I know), La Grande Boucherie, is located inside of a permanent outdoor arcade, running through an entire north/south block, with heat curtains at each end of the arcade, making the outdoor space virtually as comfortable as indoor space. Needless to say, the place has become very popular during lockdown.
> 
> My husband and I decided to dine there this evening. My husband, who works from home, has been itching for an occasion for which to dress, and to eat dinner under nearly "normal" conditions (i.e. without freezing one's ass off) seemed as good an excuse as any to get dressed up.
> 
> My husband prefers to be behind, not in front of the camera, but I at least documented what I wore this evening for dinner.
> 
> Suit, braces, and face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Boots - Cheaney
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Cap - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
> 
> Note that I wore a flat cap instead of a proper hat for a very practical purpose - knowledge that the coat check would most likely not be available, and not wishing to wear a fedora during dinner, I wore the cap, which folded nicely into the scarf pocket of my overcoat, along with the scarf.
> 
> View attachment 53560
> View attachment 53561
> View attachment 53562
> View attachment 53563
> View attachment 53564
> View attachment 53565
> View attachment 53566


I like this suit.


----------



## bernoulli

@The Great Garbanzo, cuffs are called gauntlet cuffs and you can also see it on today's post. I choose it to personalize my garments and my tailors now expect all suits and jackets I commission to feature gauntlet cuffs. On the rare occasions that the tailors have steered me towards not sporting this type of cuff, I have come to regret it. Regarding brown suits, the officer has a point unless the wearer knows what he is doing. An ill-fitting brown suit is worse than an ill-fitting charcoal suit, everything else equal, at least in America. I usually do not subscribe to American social norms but in this, I do agree with the view that brown suits are generally less formal than navy or charcoal suits. However, I also agree with you that there is nothing wrong with brown suits per se. Regardless, I am in academia, which means that anybody wearing a well-made suit is the exception, so I can easily wear a brown suit without any downside to it, perceived or otherwise.



















The Great Garbanzo said:


> Great look, I'm interested in the detail of the cuffs.
> 
> We had a "motivational speaker", a former NYS Trooper detective at our Corporate annual meeting and one portion of his presentation was how to dress to be taken seriously. Based on the way HE was dressed I found it ironic.
> 
> Point being he said you are never taken seriously in a brown suit.
> 
> I disagree and would offer this for evidence...Officer!


----------



## upr_crust

It is a grey day here now, in NYC, after a morning of full sunshine. Today's attire was chosen by what I would term "the pachinko method" - a desire to wear a particular article of clothing, then the process (left much to chance and happenstance) to find things that will coordinate with the items already chosen - one doesn't know exactly where the pachinko ball will fall, only that it will eventually hit bottom.

Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM (from my first batch of MTM shirts, ordered sometime in the last millennium)
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Trevelyan, London (a shop long since defunct)
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - vintage Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Selentino


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> It is a grey day here now, in NYC, after a morning of full sunshine. Today's attire was chosen by what I would term "the pachinko method" - a desire to wear a particular article of clothing, then the process (left much to chance and happenstance) to find things that will coordinate with the items already chosen - one doesn't know exactly where the pachinko ball will fall, only that it will eventually hit bottom.
> 
> Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM (from my first batch of MTM shirts, ordered sometime in the last millennium)
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Trevelyan, London (a shop long since defunct)
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - vintage Johnstons of Elgin
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 53622
> View attachment 53623
> View attachment 53624
> View attachment 53625
> View attachment 53626
> View attachment 53627
> View attachment 53628


Love the tie. It really makes the outfit pop!


----------



## bernoulli

I am not as comfortable in a windowpane suit as the great @upr_crust but I do my best. Also, trying to find a use for a striped tie, one of the 3 or 4 that I own (two have never seen the light of day; yet).


----------



## upr_crust

As if on cue, I'm wearing a windowpane suit today . . . 

The weather in NYC today is sunny but cold, and I've layered up for what should be a chilly afternoon.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Zegna
Cufflinks - Victoria & Albert Museum, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square and face mask - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

Included in this post is documentation of my chore for last evening - re-organizing my shoe closet. One never knows how much one owns until one tries to move it around.


----------



## upr_crust

It has occurred to me that, when I emerge from my home dressed as I usually am when posting in this forum, that, in comparison to fellow citizens, I appear like a Spanish galleon in full sail in a sea of motorized dinghies - a bit grandiose and out of step with the current world. So be it. For better or worse, I enjoy exercising the visual vocabulary of menswear, manipulating line, form, color and texture to whatever visual effect I deem most pleasing, in this, one of most temporary of civilized pleasures, dressing well.

As I said previously, my outfits are assembled via the "pachinko method" - I decide that I want to wear a particular item, and then try to build an outfit from there, attempting also to cycle through my wardrobe, as things fall into place.

Today, I started with today's tie - a sale item from earlier in the winter sale season that I'd not yet worn. Today's suit was next on the rack to be worn, and I've always liked striped shirts with this suit - hence, an outfit.

Suit, braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Turnbull & Asser, London
Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Cable Car Clothiers, San Francisco
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Hat - Lock, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood, London


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> It has occurred to me that, when I emerge from my home dressed as I usually am when posting in this forum, that, in comparison to fellow citizens, I appear like a Spanish galleon in full sail in a sea of motorized dinghies - a bit grandiose and out of step with the current world. So be it. For better or worse, I enjoy exercising the visual vocabulary of menswear, manipulating line, form, color and texture to whatever visual effect I deem most pleasing, in this, one of most temporary of civilized pleasures, dressing well.
> 
> As I said previously, my outfits are assembled via the "pachinko method" - I decide that I want to wear a particular item, and then try to build an outfit from there, attempting also to cycle through my wardrobe, as things fall into place.
> 
> Today, I started with today's tie - a sale item from earlier in the winter sale season that I'd not yet worn. Today's suit was next on the rack to be worn, and I've always liked striped shirts with this suit - hence, an outfit.
> 
> Suit, braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Turnbull & Asser, London
> Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Cable Car Clothiers, San Francisco
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
> Hat - Lock, London
> Face mask - New & Lingwood, London
> 
> View attachment 53708
> View attachment 53709
> View attachment 53710
> View attachment 53711
> View attachment 53712
> View attachment 53713
> View attachment 53714


Very sharp; I especially like the shirt!


----------



## upr_crust

The sun is shining, periodically, in NYC, and it is seasonably cold, but not overly so.

Today's suit was literally the next in line on the rod, although more suited to warmer temperatures, and not, perhaps, my wisest suit purchase, as the trouser legs are tapered in ways that my large calves are not - the honeyed words of my salesman at Stuart's (and the suit's sale price, most likely) overtook my critical faculties. However, I do like the fabric pattern, which is usually my Achilles heel when it comes to clothing purchases.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & cufflinks - Trywhitt
Tie, braces, and face mask - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand


----------



## bernoulli

I think I finally found the correct tie for this jacket: I was using regular width ties before but now changed to 9-10cm.


----------



## upr_crust

There has been a definite temperature drop here in NYC, making it possible for me to don today's overcoat, which is very warm - too warm until temperatures go below freezing.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Tie - London York
Cufflinks - Joseph A Bank
Braces, scarf, & face mask - New & Lingwood
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## wildcat1976

A great example of "Timeless Style"


----------



## upr_crust

Today's posting is all about alterations and repair. Today's suit is some 11 years old, and today's shoes are probably close to 10 years old. I recently had the shoes resoled/reheeled, and the trousers of today's suit shortened a bit, as I seem to have shrunk a bit from 11 years ago.

For reference, I've included a photo of myself from November 2009, wearing the suit for the first time after purchase - my first suit from New & Lingwood, something of a "bucket list" item at the time, and a recent photo of today's shoes, prior to repair.

Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Today's posting is all about alterations and repair. Today's suit is some 11 years old, and today's shoes are probably close to 10 years old. I recently had the shoes resoled/reheeled, and the trousers of today's suit shortened a bit, as I seem to have shrunk a bit from 11 years ago.
> 
> For reference, I've included a photo of myself from November 2009, wearing the suit for the first time after purchase - my first suit from New & Lingwood, something of a "bucket list" item at the time, and a recent photo of today's shoes, prior to repair.
> 
> Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Vintage watch chain
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 53926
> View attachment 53927
> View attachment 53928
> View attachment 53929
> View attachment 53930
> View attachment 53931
> View attachment 53932
> View attachment 53933
> View attachment 53934


You are looking great...and clean shaven is your best way to go! Just one guys opinion, but there you have it. Have a great day.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> You are looking great...and clean shaven is your best way to go! Just one guys opinion, but there you have it. Have a great day.


No worries, the Van **** has no chance of returning unless I take up a new profession as a Lenin imitator.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Today's posting is all about alterations and repair. Today's suit is some 11 years old, and today's shoes are probably close to 10 years old. I recently had the shoes resoled/reheeled, and the trousers of today's suit shortened a bit, as I seem to have shrunk a bit from 11 years ago.
> 
> For reference, I've included a photo of myself from November 2009, wearing the suit for the first time after purchase - my first suit from New & Lingwood, something of a "bucket list" item at the time, and a recent photo of today's shoes, prior to repair.
> 
> Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Vintage watch chain
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 53926
> View attachment 53927
> View attachment 53928
> View attachment 53929
> View attachment 53930
> View attachment 53931
> View attachment 53932
> View attachment 53933
> View attachment 53934


I'm liking that top photo when you sported a mustache and beard.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I'm liking that top photo when you sported a mustache and beard.


Thank you, Howard, but I've not had facial hair for a decade now, and my beard is too grey to make it attractive anymore.


----------



## bernoulli

My armor-like suit.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is sunny, cold, and a bit windy today, but not anywhere nearly as cold as tomorrow is predicted to be, so I've opted for my second-heaviest coat, and a two-piece flannel suit, saving a three-piece flannel and my camel hair polo coat for tomorrow.

I decided to experiment a bit with pattern mixing - the two stripes of the suit and the shirt, and the patterns of the tie and the braces. I believe that I've kept the color scheme simple enough for all parties to work and play nicely together, but that judgment I leave, ultimately, to the eye of the beholder.

Suit, braces, face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - vintage and non-branded
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather is sunny, cold, and a bit windy today, but not anywhere nearly as cold as tomorrow is predicted to be, so I've opted for my second-heaviest coat, and a two-piece flannel suit, saving a three-piece flannel and my camel hair polo coat for tomorrow.
> 
> I decided to experiment a bit with pattern mixing - the two stripes of the suit and the shirt, and the patterns of the tie and the braces. I believe that I've kept the color scheme simple enough for all parties to work and play nicely together, but that judgment I leave, ultimately, to the eye of the beholder.
> 
> Suit, braces, face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Pocket square - vintage and non-branded
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 53983
> View attachment 53984
> View attachment 53985
> View attachment 53986
> View attachment 53987
> View attachment 53988
> View attachment 53989


Again with the Charvet ties? Color me jealous.


----------



## fred johnson

upr_crust said:


> Included in this post is documentation of my chore for last evening - re-organizing my shoe closet. One never knows how much one owns until one tries to move it around.
> 
> View attachment 53660
> View attachment 53661
> View attachment 53662
> View attachment 53663
> View attachment 53664
> View attachment 53665
> View attachment 53666
> View attachment 53667
> View attachment 53668


Good God! That's a shoe Room!


----------



## upr_crust

When I was in elementary school, I remember the title of one of the books which were used to teach us reading - "If I Were Going". My attire for today is a variant on that - "If I Were Going Outside", as it's currently -5C, with a wind chill factor making it feel as if it were -14C. The jury is still out on whether I face the great outdoors today or not, but, if I do, it will be with style.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM (Southwick)
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ashear (I would say "vintage", as it's about 40 years old, but, as I was the original purchaser when new, I am unsure if such a designation applies - perhaps, just "old", like its owner.)
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Seifter Associates
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## bernoulli

I am trying to will Spring into coming earlier this year.


----------



## upr_crust

Sartorial splendor is taking a snow day - the view out my living room window at present . . .


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Sartorial splendor is taking a snow day - the view out my living room window at present . . .
> 
> View attachment 54157


What is all that white stuff? LOL. Seriously, stay both warm and safe!


----------



## bernoulli

Today's post goes to all other coffee addicts in the forum.


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, after two days of snow, much of which still litters the streets and sidewalks of this fair city. I am scheduled to do some informal sartorial mentoring this afternoon, which will involve a good deal of walking, hence the "vertical mullet" nature of today's attire - business up top, party down below, if you will - to navigate whatever mounds of dirty snow I might encounter.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Kamakura
Tie - JAB
Vest - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square, scarf, and face mask - New & Lingwood
Levi's
Boots - Magnanni
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The sun has returned to NYC, after two days of snow, much of which still litters the streets and sidewalks of this fair city. I am scheduled to do some informal sartorial mentoring this afternoon, which will involve a good deal of walking, hence the "vertical mullet" nature of today's attire - business up top, party down below, if you will - to navigate whatever mounds of dirty snow I might encounter.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Kamakura
> Tie - JAB
> Vest - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square, scarf, and face mask - New & Lingwood
> Levi's
> Boots - Magnanni
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 54213
> View attachment 54214
> View attachment 54215
> View attachment 54216
> View attachment 54217
> View attachment 54218
> View attachment 54219


Looks great - love the vest and jeans combo.

FYI, I was out a few hours ago and the puddles at some corners are really deep. Hence, are those boots that can get completely submerged in water? I had on Bean boots which are great for days like this, yours look a bit too nice IMHO for today.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Looks great - love the vest and jeans combo.
> 
> FYI, I was out a few hours ago and the puddles at some corners are really deep. Hence, are those boots that can get completely submerged in water? I had on Bean boots which are great for days like this, yours look a bit too nice IMHO for today.


I am hoping not to find impromptu Lake Superiors at the local street corners. Today's boots are rubber-soled, and have waved off slight incursions of snow and wet, but they are not submersibles. We shall see how I fare . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I am hoping not to find impromptu Lake Superiors at the local street corners. Today's boots are rubber-soled, and have waved off slight incursions of snow and wet, but they are not submersibles. We shall see how I fare . . .


With attention to detail, you can probably avoid the mini-lakes, but it will take some work. Good luck, let us know how you do.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> With attention to detail, you can probably avoid the mini-lakes, but it will take some work. Good luck, let us know how you do.


I was able to walk from Murray Hill, through Grand Central, up Madison Avenue to 57th St, over to Lexington, and back to Murray Hill without encountering an insurmountable lake, so my luck held out.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I was able to walk from Murray Hill, through Grand Central, up Madison Avenue to 57th St, over to Lexington, and back to Murray Hill without encountering an insurmountable lake, so my luck held out.


 Good for you. 57th and Lex had me wading ankle deep and thanking LL Bean - I'm glad you did better than I.


----------



## bernoulli

New suit, I really like the fabric.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Looks great - love the vest and jeans combo.
> 
> FYI, I was out a few hours ago and the puddles at some corners are really deep. Hence, are those boots that can get completely submerged in water? I had on Bean boots which are great for days like this, yours look a bit too nice IMHO for today.


I too love that vest of upr_crust's. Every time he wears it, I get this burning urge to hunt one down and buy it...and then I go through a six week process of withdrawal! LOL.


----------



## upr_crust

The rain in NYC passed through quickly this morning, and temperatures have moderated themselves, allowing a wider range of possibilities for attire for today.

One of the Internet sites to which I post photos on a regular basis, in honor of both Chinese New Year (February 12th) and Valentine's Day, offered up a challenge to its posters to wear red. Taking the interpretation that "red" also meant "burgundy", I constructed today's ensemble.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf & face mask - New & Lingwood
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## Jovan

Been a while. Hope everyone is well. Recently met with the good people of Tailor Cooperative in SLC.





































Suit: Trinity Apparel MTM
Shirt: Ledbury
Tie: Magnoli Clothiers
Pocket square: Bespoke JB
Shoes: Beckett Simonon (gifted)
Topcoat: Vintage Brooks Brothers


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Been a while. Hope everyone is well. Recently met with the good people of Tailor Cooperative in SLC.


Wow, welcome back, good to see you posting again. Hope all is well. Everything looks well tailored.


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Wow, welcome back, good to see you posting again. Hope all is well. Everything looks well tailored.


Thank you. I don't know how to post images anymore, apparently!


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Thank you. I don't know how to post images anymore, apparently!


You can just drag and drop.


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> You can just drag and drop.


Ah, many thanks. It's been too long since I've been on forums. I feel like the aging millennial trying to get used to new technology that zoomers take for granted.

Wait.


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> Been a while. Hope everyone is well. Recently met with the good people of Tailor Cooperative in SLC.
> 
> View attachment 54467
> 
> 
> View attachment 54468
> 
> 
> View attachment 54469
> 
> 
> View attachment 54470


It is really good to see you posting again, my friend. Your new threads look fantastic. Welcome back!


----------



## bernoulli

Blue and gray, with the second tallest building in the world in the background. Sorry about the blurred face but hopefully the background makes up for it.


----------



## bernoulli

My tie is cooler than yours (a gift from an Italian senator, whose politics I disagree with but is a dear friend nonetheless). As is the lining (my tailor gave me a gift of a pocket square made out of the lining fabric so I could match lining and PS, which I find quite amusing). I am finally happy with the complement to this jacket, which is not the easiest to find something to pair it with. And no, I don't take myself very seriously.

Happy Niu Year everybody (Niu is the Chinese word for Ox).


----------



## upr_crust

A special Saturday edition of posting for me, as it's been a very casual week so far. Today's jacket is my latest "crime of opportunity" - a sale item from my local branch of New & Lingwood, a jacket of very lightweight construction - no lining, no shoulder pads. As it is, I am on my way this afternoon to pick up my second-latest "crime", a suit from Paul Stuart, which should be ready from alterations - photos to be posted soon.

Jacket & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Cufflinks - Trywhitt
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Laird, London . . .


----------



## upr_crust

Yet another weekend posting for me - an unusual event, but it is Valentine's Day, and will be an early dinner out to celebrate, and also the debut of my latest suit, yet another item from Phineas Cole at Paul Stuart, which I thought might be of interest.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Cufflinks, braces, and face mask - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - vintage, no known maker
Boots - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Jeff84

bernoulli said:


> Blue and gray, with the second tallest building in the world in the background. Sorry about the blurred face but hopefully the background makes up for it.
> 
> View attachment 54495
> View attachment 54496
> View attachment 54497
> View attachment 54498


Whenever I see your pictures I think to myself, "this guy is so cool".


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Yet another weekend posting for me - an unusual event, but it is Valentine's Day, and will be an early dinner out to celebrate, and also the debut of my latest suit, yet another item from Phineas Cole at Paul Stuart, which I thought might be of interest.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Cufflinks, braces, and face mask - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - vintage, no known maker
> Boots - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Hickey Freeman
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 54686
> View attachment 54687
> View attachment 54688
> View attachment 54689
> View attachment 54690
> View attachment 54691


Love, love, love your new suit - the material and pattern are beautiful. Enjoy and wear it in good health.

It's hard to tell from the pic, is it a true winter weight material?

And kudos on the side tabs.


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> Whenever I see your pictures I think to myself, "this guy is so cool".


I can testify that your assumptions about Bernoulli are not wrong - he is very cool.



Fading Fast said:


> Love, love, love your new suit - the material and pattern are beautiful. Enjoy and wear it in good health.
> 
> It's hard to tell from the pic, is it a true winter weight material?
> 
> And kudos on the side tabs.


The material is a flannel, but it was made in Naples, Italy, so it's not a heavyweight flannel - suitable for global warming  . The side tabs came with the suit as constructed, along with the button fly, which takes some getting used to.


----------



## bernoulli

I usually don't know how to take a compliment, so this time I will go with a simple: thank you!

It is an honor to get such a nice compliment from you @Jeff84, and I am sure everybody will agree that it does not get any better than having warm words by the one and only @upr_crust.



Jeff84 said:


> Whenever I see your pictures I think to myself, "this guy is so cool".





upr_crust said:


> I can testify that your assumptions about Bernoulli are not wrong - he is very cool.
> 
> The material is a flannel, but it was made in Naples, Italy, so it's not a heavyweight flannel - suitable for global warming  . The side tabs came with the suit as constructed, along with the button fly, which takes some getting used to.


----------



## upr_crust

Having worn today's suit's fraternal twin Sunday, I decided to compare and contrast for today. Included in today's posting are two photos of my complete suspender/brace collection, as someone had asked to see it, and I was curious to see how many pairs of braces I owned, finding some pairs in the back of the drawer that I had forgotten about.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Lock
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Having worn today's suit's fraternal twin Sunday, I decided to compare and contrast for today. Included in today's posting are two photos of my complete suspender/brace collection, as someone had asked to see it, and I was curious to see how many pairs of braces I owned, finding some pairs in the back of the drawer that I had forgotten about.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shoes - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Lock
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> View attachment 54716
> View attachment 54717
> View attachment 54718
> View attachment 54719
> View attachment 54720
> View attachment 54721
> View attachment 54722
> View attachment 54723
> View attachment 54724


I like the Chrysler Building braces.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jeff84 said:


> I like the Chrysler Building braces.


I noticed those braces too.

For years, my in-city commute took me right past the Chrysler building (I would come up from the subway through its lobby - many buildings in Manhattan have direct connections from their lobbies to the subway that were opened to the public pre-9/11) and never tired of looking at it. It's an Art Deco gem.

At one point, it had a men's club on high floor called the Cloud Club:
https://untappedcities.com/2020/02/...former-cloud-club-atop-the-chrysler-building/


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and the temperatures in NYC have dropped like a stone - 11C was the high yesterday afternoon, and today's high is anticipated to be only 0C, with significant wind chill factor. By all rights, I should be bundled into my heaviest flannel three-piece, but opted instead for today's suit - three pieces, but of a midweight worsted fabric. For contrast to yesterday's suit, nearly my newest, today's is one of my oldest suits, bought 11 years ago last August. The difference in fit is noticeable - today's suit is much fuller cut, with a longer jacket, and pleated trousers - not the slim profile of yesterday's Phineas Cole, but this suit is easier to move around in.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Yves Saint Laurent
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Carmina
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf & face mask - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## bernoulli

Still struggling with the lighting in my office. I do quite like the pairing of this particular wool tie with the slate blue of the three-piece suit, so I feel like sharing today's ensemble, good lighting or not.


----------



## Jeff84

Not necessarily post worthy, but I went to Brooks Brothers for alterations today.


----------



## upr_crust

After several days of inclement weather (or weekend), I am finally back in a suit again, which feels a little unfamiliar - strange how a hiatus of only six days can interrupt one's habits.

I've opted to dig something out of the archives, which hasn't been worn in a long while, and which deserves a place in the rotation.

Included in today's photos are a couple from the weekend - myself in casual drag in a scenic, snow-covered Central Park.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Laird, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> After several days of inclement weather (or weekend), I am finally back in a suit again, which feels a little unfamiliar - strange how a hiatus of only six days can interrupt one's habits.
> 
> I've opted to dig something out of the archives, which hasn't been worn in a long while, and which deserves a place in the rotation.
> 
> Included in today's photos are a couple from the weekend - myself in casual drag in a scenic, snow-covered Central Park.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Brooks Brothers
> Hat - Laird, London
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 54872
> View attachment 54873
> View attachment 54874
> View attachment 54875
> View attachment 54876
> View attachment 54877
> View attachment 54878
> View attachment 54879
> View attachment 54880


Love the shoes!


----------



## bernoulli

Should I have chosen a shirt with a more muted pattern? Perhaps. Still, I like how the blue from the shirt provides a contrast to all the green around it.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and the weather in NYC is predicted to be milder, with highs near 50F/10C, and sunny. In recognition of this fact, I've opted for lighter weight winter clothing - my suit is unlined, and today's topcoat provides only a modest amount of insulation, which I found out the hard way, in Venice, in late February 2011 (the canals provide an excellent source of cold dampness).

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet, via Bergdorf Goodman
Braces - Trafalgar, via Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Midweek, and the weather in NYC is predicted to be milder, with highs near 50F/10C, and sunny. In recognition of this fact, I've opted for lighter weight winter clothing - my suit is unlined, and today's topcoat provides only a modest amount of insulation, which I found out the hard way, in Venice, in late February 2011 (the canals provide an excellent source of cold dampness).
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet, via Bergdorf Goodman
> Braces - Trafalgar, via Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 54903
> View attachment 54904
> View attachment 54905
> View attachment 54906
> View attachment 54907
> View attachment 54908
> View attachment 54909


The monk straps look great. Are they brown or burgundy?


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> The monk straps look great. Are they brown or burgundy?


Burgundy, and thanks!


----------



## ran23

took my daily walk, probably the only one in Black Bit Loafers.


----------



## Tweedlover

bernoulli said:


> Should I have chosen a shirt with a more muted pattern? Perhaps. Still, I like how the blue from the shirt provides a contrast to all the green around it.
> 
> View attachment 54901


The blue of the shirt does look nice with the tie, but unless the stripes in a shirt are quite muted, I find striped shirts a bit iffy to wear with checked jackets.


----------



## The Great Garbanzo

upr_crust said:


> For contrast to yesterday's suit, nearly my newest, today's is one of my oldest suits, bought 11 years ago last August. The difference in fit is noticeable - today's suit is much fuller cut, with a longer jacket, and pleated trousers - not the slim profile of yesterday's Phineas Cole, but this suit is easier to move around in.
> 
> View attachment 54736


Glad I saw this. The length of your jacket looks spot on to my eye.

Frankly as I get older I'm not getting any taller unlike the Larch and Walnut trees in the back beginning to encroach on my eastern view.

I renewed my license a few weeks ago and chuckled at the 5' 7" height. Perhaps a tad optimistic from 2 renewal periods past but 5' 6" may be a stretch today at 62. In any event did not edit it...pure vanity I know.

I wore one of my favorites yesterday, an 1818 Madison cut Brooks camel hair in a dark blue. Of my 3 camel hair jackets it is far and away the most luxurious. I have another in blue I wear more often but I "save" this for special casual occasions or when my hand just happens to run over the fabric and I HAVE to wear it. With the Covid dumbing down of my attire for most of 2020 I've not worn it in over a year.

As the day wore on it felt a bit odd/long so when I returned home last night I went to the BB site and looked at the camel blazers, ( Blazer??? HA!! yup 62), and was shocked to see how high they are cut now. Brooks Brothers?? Next thing you know they'll have vests cut above navel height!

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Madi...bE9BPV0SpmjS8dulm6hGQ9uUrXpV81WgaAumjEALw_wcB

Mine is a 42 R which was a bit of a stretch when I bought it, (typically a 42s), but it_ just_ makes the old "rule" of curved finger tips in length....just shy of thumb length. Not sure how or when my arms have shrunk, perhaps my traps and deltoids somehow grew without any effort whatsoever, but the sleeves are now certainly due for a bit of a tweak. More troubling, the body length felt "off", hopefully/maybe just the now long fit of the sleeves.

I did an A/B with a camel colored 42s in the closet, the jacket lengths were close enough, very similar to your fit above but the sleeves certainly have to come up.

Hopefully this will do the trick! But again, glad you posted your picture of this suit!


----------



## upr_crust

The Great Garbanzo said:


> Glad I saw this. The length of your jacket looks spot on to my eye.
> 
> Frankly as I get older I'm not getting any taller unlike the Larch and Walnut trees in the back beginning to encroach on my eastern view.
> 
> I renewed my license a few weeks ago and chuckled at the 5' 7" height. Perhaps a tad optimistic from 2 renewal periods past but 5' 6" may be a stretch today at 62. In any event did not edit it...pure vanity I know.
> 
> I wore one of my favorites yesterday, an 1818 Madison cut Brooks camel hair in a dark blue. Of my 3 camel hair jackets it is far and away the most luxurious. I have another in blue I wear more often but I "save" this for special casual occasions or when my hand just happens to run over the fabric and I HAVE to wear it. With the Covid dumbing down of my attire for most of 2020 I've not worn it in over a year.
> 
> As the day wore on it felt a bit odd/long so when I returned home last night I went to the BB site and looked at the camel blazers, ( Blazer??? HA!! yup 62), and was shocked to see how high they are cut now. Brooks Brothers?? Next thing you know they'll have vests cut above navel height!
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Madi...bE9BPV0SpmjS8dulm6hGQ9uUrXpV81WgaAumjEALw_wcB
> 
> Mine is a 42 R which was a bit of a stretch when I bought it, (typically a 42s), but it_ just_ makes the old "rule" of curved finger tips in length....just shy of thumb length. Not sure how or when my arms have shrunk, perhaps my traps and deltoids somehow grew without any effort whatsoever, but the sleeves are now certainly due for a bit of a tweak. More troubling, the body length felt "off", hopefully/maybe just the now long fit of the sleeves.
> 
> I did an A/B with a camel colored 42s in the closet, the jacket lengths were close enough, very similar to your fit above but the sleeves certainly have to come up.
> 
> Hopefully this will do the trick! But again, glad you posted your picture of this suit!


Thanks for the mention. Shrinkage is a fact of life for persons in our age group (I am three years ahead of you in that regard), and my days of claiming to be 5'10" are far behind me (closer to 5'8" these days).

One of the things that worked in my favor, when transitioning from Brooks to Paul Stuart (especially to Phineas Cole) was the fact that the jackets were a bit shorter, which suited my height (or lack thereof) - the proportions were better on my frame. That is not to say, however, that Brooks Brothers, in their photos for their website, aren't putting their models into jackets too short for their height (male fashion models are normally somewhere above 6', and the "too short jacket" look seems to indicate that the models have been put into regular jackets, rather than longs, in which they belong). It's very confusing for the customer, as if one orders a jacket, assuming that it will fit as it does on the model in the photo, one doesn't really know how long the jacket will be when received. Alas, I fear that those of a generation that thinks that one can only shop online will not notice the jacket length, for good or ill.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thanks for the mention. Shrinkage is a fact of life for persons in our age group (I am three years ahead of you in that regard), and my days of claiming to be 5'10" are far behind me (closer to 5'8" these days).
> 
> One of the things that worked in my favor, when transitioning from Brooks to Paul Stuart (especially to Phineas Cole) was the fact that the jackets were a bit shorter, which suited my height (or lack thereof) - the proportions were better on my frame. That is not to say, however, that Brooks Brothers, in their photos for their website, aren't putting their models into jackets too short for their height (male fashion models are normally somewhere above 6', and the "too short jacket" look seems to indicate that the models have been put into regular jackets, rather than longs, in which they belong). It's very confusing for the customer, as if one orders a jacket, assuming that it will fit as it does on the model in the photo, one doesn't really know how long the jacket will be when received. Alas, I fear that those of a generation that thinks that one can only shop online will not notice the jacket length, for good or ill.


⇧ I agree with all that. When I buy sport coats on-line, I always check the length measurement (sometimes you have to call to get it as the on-line fit guide doesn't always have it), as it's the only way to know if the length will work for you.

So, at 56, I am now, according to the nurse, "6' and a touch" down from my 6'1"-and-a-touch peek. I haven't had my height measured in, I'm guessing, a decade, so this has been my first official shortening.

Oddly, so far, I haven't noticed it in how my clothes fit, but then again, I almost never wear suits or dress slacks anymore, which is where I would notice it the most, I guess. I think I'll pass on ever having my height measured again as I want to be able to "honestly" say "six feet," yup, I'm that shallow.

@upr_crust - Loved yesterday's outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Another bright, sunny winter's day, with temperatures about 46F/8C. I chose today's suit as a background for today's shirt, which is the brightest and most eye-catching item of the ensemble, and which needs a dark background against which to be seen. For the rest of the assembled items, I merely channeled my inner 1980's - red braces and tie.

Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - vintage and no brand name
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Another bright, sunny winter's day, with temperatures about 46F/8C. I chose today's suit as a background for today's shirt, which is the brightest and most eye-catching item of the ensemble, and which needs a dark background against which to be seen. For the rest of the assembled items, I merely channeled my inner 1980's - red braces and tie.
> 
> Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Pocket square - vintage and no brand name
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 54930
> View attachment 54931
> View attachment 54932
> View attachment 54933
> View attachment 54934
> View attachment 54935
> View attachment 54936


The shirt and tie combination make this outfit really pop!


----------



## Rosarito

Mid 60s and mid thumbs-up here in Southern California


----------



## upr_crust

It's Friday, and the weather remains sunny and seasonably cold, a perfect day for a double dose of tweed - sports jacket and outerwear.

Sports jacket, scarf, & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt, trousers, pocket square, shoes, & overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Chipp
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## ran23

I'll never forget the day my Doctor and I argued that I was not 5-8 1/2 anymore. early 60's then. I did change out a few odd jackets that felt out of place.


----------



## ran23

Actually 38-Short is a better fir without extra tailor tax.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> It's Friday, and the weather remains sunny and seasonably cold, a perfect day for a double dose of tweed - sports jacket and outerwear.
> 
> Sports jacket, scarf, & face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt, trousers, pocket square, shoes, & overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Chipp
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 54959
> View attachment 54960
> View attachment 54961
> View attachment 54962
> View attachment 54963
> View attachment 54964
> View attachment 54965


Nice retro sports coat.


----------



## The Great Garbanzo

Love the brown leather gloves....patina to boot!


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire is driven by the mixed bag of errands I have to perform this afternoon - first, an appointment at Cartier to find out what has happened to my vintage Le Must de Cartier tank watch, which has been languishing in repair since mid-November, then an appointment at Walgreen's to get my first COVID vaccine. Walgreen's requires a short-sleeved shirt; Cartier requires attire giving me enough street cred that I can put up a fuss if I don't like what they have to say to me, and not come off like an oaf. As I said, a mixed bag . . .

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole (made of a cotton jersey with Elastane - essentially, a high-grade sweat shirt)
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Levi's
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Cap - Paul Stuart
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire is driven by the mixed bag of errands I have to perform this afternoon - first, an appointment at Cartier to find out what has happened to my vintage Le Must de Cartier tank watch, which has been languishing in repair since mid-November, then an appointment at Walgreen's to get my first COVID vaccine. Walgreen's requires a short-sleeved shirt; Cartier requires attire giving me enough street cred that I can put up a fuss if I don't like what they have to say to me, and not come off like an oaf. As I said, a mixed bag . . .
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole (made of a cotton jersey with Elastane - essentially, a high-grade sweat shirt)
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Levi's
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 55125
> View attachment 55126
> View attachment 55127
> View attachment 55128
> View attachment 55129
> View attachment 55130


This outfit threads the needle of interacting with 2 very different audiences.
Excellent choices!


----------



## Fading Fast

wildcat1976 said:


> This outfit threads the needle of interacting with 2 very different audiences.
> Excellent choices!


⇧ Yes, plus the boots are freakin' awesome.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is sunny, but quite cold today - I have yet to venture outside, but reports are such that it's freezing out. Day 2 of Shot #1 of the Moderna vaccine is about as expected - sore at the point of injection, and otherwise feeling just slightly off, an effect that I foresee dissipating by tomorrow. As in all things, we shall see . . .

Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - vintage Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Braces - Albert Thurston, via New & Lingwood
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, Gower 2 model
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## bernoulli

Here goes nothing: my version of the security guard look.


----------



## upr_crust

The sun continues to shine here in NYC, and temperatures have moderated themselves to a more seasonable degree. I recently purchased a pair of trousers, the color of which was a suggestion from the store manager at New & Lingwood, whence I bought my newest sports jacket, worn last Friday, but as I did not wish to wear the same jacket again so soon, I've substituted a jacket which I purchased a year ago last January at Gieves & Hawkes. I've photographed both for comparison.

Apparently, from what I've read online today, flat caps have made a comeback - with me, they never left.

Sports jacket #1 (navy) - Gieves & Hawkes
Sports jacket #2 (green plaid) - New & Lingwood
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - no name brand
Trousers - Paul Stuart
Boots - Cheaney
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Burberry
Cap - Paul Stuart
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

The weather remains clear, if not persistently sunny, and seasonably cold. The highlight of my day will be a dental cleaning, for which today's attire is more than sufficient to the task at hand.

Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - no name brand
Boots - Cheaney
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is bright and sunny, but frigidly breezy, and expected to stay that way all afternoon. I am off soon to a members' preview of the Frick Museum in its temporary home at the old Whitney Museum, now dubbed "Frick Madison". As I am visiting the art of a plutocrat, I thought that I might as well dress like one (and the layers of flannel will come in handy while outside).

Suit & overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Braces - Albert Thurston via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire is driven by the mixed bag of errands I have to perform this afternoon - first, an appointment at Cartier to find out what has happened to my vintage Le Must de Cartier tank watch, which has been languishing in repair since mid-November, then an appointment at Walgreen's to get my first COVID vaccine. Walgreen's requires a short-sleeved shirt; Cartier requires attire giving me enough street cred that I can put up a fuss if I don't like what they have to say to me, and not come off like an oaf. As I said, a mixed bag . . .
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole (made of a cotton jersey with Elastane - essentially, a high-grade sweat shirt)
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Levi's
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 55125
> View attachment 55126
> View attachment 55127
> View attachment 55128
> View attachment 55129
> View attachment 55130


I have the same polo shirt. Polo and sports coat is a combo I want to try out.


----------



## Tweedlover

Jeff84 said:


> I have the same polo shirt. Polo and sports coat is a combo I want to try out.


I think it takes just the right sport coat and polo shirt for it to work well. Often times when I've tried it, the shirt collar just doesn't seem to lay right with the jacket.


----------



## ran23

That is what I will wear to my next Lab.


----------



## bernoulli

Trying to will spring into arriving sooner.


----------



## bernoulli

Yes, I matched pocket square and lining. Sue me.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> Yes, I matched pocket square and lining. Sue me.
> 
> View attachment 55507
> View attachment 55506


Matching the pocket square with the lining looks good to my eye. Just never, ever match a pocket square with your tie! :crazy:


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny and 17C/62F. I will be venturing out soon to run some errands, for the first time this year without an overcoat for insulation. We shall see if I am chilled, or comfortable with only a hat to preserve heat.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Edward Green
Hat - Selentino
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## ItalianStyle

I hope you didn't mean 62 degrees Celsius? If so, I would recommend staying indoor...


----------



## upr_crust

ItalianStyle said:


> I hope you didn't mean 62 degrees Celsius? If so, I would recommend staying indoor...


Good catch - it's been fixed and no, I'd not be going out in 62C weather.


----------



## Guest

bernoulli said:


> Trying to will spring into arriving sooner.
> 
> View attachment 55457
> View attachment 55458
> 
> SOO elegant with the ascot!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be sunny, and, though cooler than yesterday, unseasonably (and pleasantly) warmer than normal. A little voice whispered "lilac" in my ear, it seems, and suddenly, my world went all purple today.

Also, my husband and I made a lightning raid on Paul Stuart's on my husband's lunch hour. My husband, of course, found nothing to buy in the store (though he did make a purchase online later), but I found a sports jacket that seems ready for me to take it home - an excellent fit, off the rack - a quick selfie is included below.

I got home, and braces ordered from Albert Thurston arrived in the mail. A quick shot of them is also included.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Battistoni
Braces (on me) - Lewin
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Hat - Laird
Face mask - New & Lingwood
Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Braces (in box) - Albert Thurston


----------



## HoxtonBridge

iam.mike said:


> Starting a new WAYWT thread to continue where we left off
> 
> Original WAYWT thread (dates back to 2006):
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/what-are-you-wearing-today.62656/
> 
> So, what are you wearing today?


Navy submariner roll neck, 1947 vintage Levis selvedge jeans, black Grenson Archie brogues, hooped pantherella socks. Glass of single malt and pipe...


----------



## HoxtonBridge

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC continues to be sunny, and, though cooler than yesterday, unseasonably (and pleasantly) warmer than normal. A little voice whispered "lilac" in my ear, it seems, and suddenly, my world went all purple today.
> 
> Also, my husband and I made a lightning raid on Paul Stuart's on my husband's lunch hour. My husband, of course, found nothing to buy in the store (though he did make a purchase online later), but I found a sports jacket that seems ready for me to take it home - an excellent fit, off the rack - a quick selfie is included below.
> 
> I got home, and braces ordered from Albert Thurston arrived in the mail. A quick shot of them is also included.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Battistoni
> Braces (on me) - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Hat - Laird
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Braces (in box) - Albert Thurston
> 
> View attachment 55530
> View attachment 55531
> View attachment 55532
> View attachment 55533
> View attachment 55534
> View attachment 55535
> View attachment 55536
> View attachment 55537
> View attachment 55538


Stunning ensemble.


----------



## Tweedlover

HoxtonBridge said:


> Navy submariner roll neck, 1947 vintage Levis selvedge jeans, black Grenson Archie brogues, hooped pantherella socks. Glass of single malt and pipe...


Ah, another pipe smoker here. I've smoked a pipe now going on about 41 years.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has warmed up again here in NYC, to the point where a hat will be superfluous, hence no lid in today's attire. The point of focus for today's ensemble are the braces - newly arrived from Albert Thurston.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - J Fitzpatrick
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

The weather remains unseasonably mild here in NYC, and dry, making it ideal suit-wearing weather.

Please note that I dress, ultimately, for my own pleasure. I think of myself as an ordinary person, in the last gasping days of middle age, and of an ordinary appearance - neither excessively short or tall, nor excessively thin or fat, and when I leave my house, I have no expectations that my appearance will be noted by strangers in public, for any particular reason.

My expectations, apparently, are at variance with reality, at least in some cases. I had occasion to walk through the men's department at Saks yesterday afternoon, something I do, on average, about twice a month, browsing to see what is being shown, and, more importantly, what might be marked down. Yesterday, as I was passing through, I was approached by one of the sales staff. The following conversation ensued.

"Hi, may I ask you a question?"

"Sure."

"Who makes your suits for you? The other salesmen and I were talking about you, and were wondering where your suits come from."

Now, the idea that the salesmen at Saks know me on sight, and are curious as to whom my suitmaker might be (to the point that it is a topic of conversation) gave me a moment's pause. I sometimes forget the impact of my appearance.

Yesterday's suit happened to be a Phineas Cole from Paul Stuart. I decided not to tell him that it was a sale item as well - I didn't wish to be held responsible for any apoplexy this additional bit of information might cause.

Onwards to today.

Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Tie - Charvet, via Bergdorf Goodman
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## The Great Garbanzo

bernoulli said:


> Here goes nothing: my version of the security guard look.
> 
> View attachment 55268
> View attachment 55269


Better call that security guard, you're missing the cuffs on the jacket sleeves!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is bright but quite cold in NYC - a high of 4C/40F is expected this afternoon, with significant wind chills.

There was a recent inquiry as to whether or not I had ever worn an ascot/day cravat. As it happens, I own exactly two such articles of clothing - one a purchase from long ago, the other a more recent gift from a friend who thought (and might well still think) that I could carry off the look. In the interest of sartorial science, then, today, I am seeing whether I can successfully emulate David Niven, and not veer precipitously into Thurston Howell III territory - whether I will appear a gentleman in a day cravat, or just look like an asc-hole. Photos of both are included below.

Combined with this experiment today are my latest footwear acquisition - something of an accident. I had toyed with the idea of buying today's shoes, but had decided that the purchase was frivolous and unnecessary, even by my own very loose definitions of "need". My husband, less over-shod than I, saw today's shoes on the website for Paul Stuart, at a most favorable price, and ordered them in his proper UK size (the shoes are listed in UK sizes), he being exactly one half-size larger in shoes than I am.

The shoes arrived last Friday evening, and, upon trying them on, my husband found them too tight, by about a half size. I tried them on, and they fit me perfectly. I promptly ordered a pair for my husband, a half size up. Problem solved.

Sports jacket - Gieves & Hawkes
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Ascots - both no name brands
Pocket squares - yellow - Polo Ralph Lauren; blue - Robert Talbott
Trousers - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand (most likely Crockett & Jones, model name Hawthorne)
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

It's a grey, cold day here in NYC - a reversion to winter wardrobe is called for.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Pocket square - vintage Ashear
Boots - Paul Smith
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf & face mask - New & Lingwood
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

Today in NYC, the temperatures have warmed to an average seasonal level, but the sun is obscured by clouds, though it has remained dry, for today at least (tomorrow promises to be a monsoon).

Meanwhile, the design problem for the day is - how to reconcile the wearing of today's suit, with the seasonal mandate of wearing green for St. Patrick's Day. I have substituted much bluer, cooler greens for the grassy Kelly greens normally seen on this day, which I believe look better with today's suit.

I also had to make an emergency replacement for today's proposed braces. The set shown with a pattern of the New York skyline turned out to have a broken adjuster (I now remember why I don't wear them any more), and I needed a quick substitute, hence the plain blue ones in the standing photo. Grrr.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - NYC Skyline - source unknown; plain blue - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

After yesterday's monsoon in NYC, which I spent sequestered with my tax returns ( a useful thing to do on a rainy day), the sun has returned to New York, albeit not with much in the way of warmth - my choices for suits were between three-piece and double-breasted - I took option #2.

Today's attire includes a debut for the tie, and a working debut for the shoes (the shoes I wore Monday, but, as it happened, I never left my apartment - today is their first real test drive). Both were ordered online from Paul Stuart, on the last gasping days of their clearance sale - I am nothing if not thrifty, for a spendthrift.

Suit, braces, and face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & shoes - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - no name brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## bernoulli

Power suit, power tie, power shoes, power shirt, power pocket square, power underwear (gladly for you, not shown). A veritable "Stormlord of Power" (I don't expect anybody from getting the reference without googling it). Tie is burgundy, not red. The shirt is a very light blue, and is my favorite dress shirt.

Pretty much impossible to follow @upr_crust but it is what it is.


----------



## upr_crust

Spring has arrived in NYC, bringing with it sunshine and milder temperatures. When looking at the suit rotation today, this three-piece Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece spoke to me, striking me as the right weight for ambling about this afternoon.

One of the groups online to which I post with some regularity asked the question "How long did it take you to create your wardrobe?". I must have had this question in the back of my mind when assembling today's attire, as very little of it is new, as some of the pieces I have had for a very long time - trained as an art historian, academically, I am automatically something of an antiquarian, which today's getup seems to bear out.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece (11.5 years)
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM (Unknown age, but most likely 15 years pr more)
Tie - Lewin (37 years - a souvenir of my first trip to London, October 1984)
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis for Scully & Scully, NYC (2 months)
Pocket square - (41 years - my first pocket square, acquired in NYC in 1980)
Vintage watch chain (inherited 2004)
Shoes - Allen Edmonds Seven (11 years)
Hat - Laird, London (2 years)
Face mask - New & Lingwood (1 year)

Included in today's photos is also today's wrist watch (yes, I know that it's redundant to wear both a wrist watch and a pocket watch - so sue me) - recently ransomed from Cartier, complete with a full servicing and a new watchband (watch acquired by my late husband in March 1985).


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Spring has arrived in NYC, bringing with it sunshine and milder temperatures. When looking at the suit rotation today, this three-piece Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece spoke to me, striking me as the right weight for ambling about this afternoon.
> 
> One of the groups online to which I post with some regularity asked the question "How long did it take you to create your wardrobe?". I must have had this question in the back of my mind when assembling today's attire, as very little of it is new, as some of the pieces I have had for a very long time - trained as an art historian, academically, I am automatically something of an antiquarian, which today's getup seems to bear out.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece (11.5 years)
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM (Unknown age, but most likely 15 years pr more)
> Tie - Lewin (37 years - a souvenir of my first trip to London, October 1984)
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis for Scully & Scully, NYC (2 months)
> Pocket square - (41 years - my first pocket square, acquired in NYC in 1980)
> Vintage watch chain (inherited 2004)
> Shoes - Allen Edmonds Seven (11 years)
> Hat - Laird, London (2 years)
> Face mask - New & Lingwood (1 year)
> 
> Included in today's photos is also today's wrist watch (yes, I know that it's redundant to wear both a wrist watch and a pocket watch - so sue me) - recently ransomed from Cartier, complete with a full servicing and a new watchband (watch acquired by my late husband in March 1985).
> 
> View attachment 56100
> View attachment 56101
> View attachment 56102
> View attachment 56103
> View attachment 56104
> View attachment 56105
> View attachment 56106


Today's outfit proves that quality stands the test of time. The watch is stunning.


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> Today's outfit proves that quality stands the test of time. The watch is stunning.


Thank you, Wildcat.


----------



## bernoulli

Since I already did a power fit this week and the window for wearing 3-piece suits is closing fast, I wanted to break the formality of the fit with something different, hence the aubergine shoes. Being an academic has its privileges; purple shoes or not I am the best dressed in the business school by a huge margin. Also of note: this is one of the two suits I first commissioned and I can see all the mistakes (no gauntlet cuffs? Egads!) but I still like it very much (seven-button vest? That I don't regret).

Tie was a gift from @upr_crust, the master of us all (who gets the reference?).


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> Since I already did a power fit this week and the window for wearing 3-piece suits is closing fast, I wanted to break the formality of the fit with something different, hence the aubergine shoes. Being an academic has its privileges; purple shoes or not I am the best dressed in the business school by a huge margin. Also of note: this is one of the two suits I first commissioned and I can see all the mistakes (no gauntlet cuffs? Egads!) but I still like it very much (seven-button vest? That I don't regret).
> 
> Tie was a gift from @upr_crust, the master of us all (who gets the reference?).
> 
> View attachment 56133
> View attachment 56134
> 
> View attachment 56135


My friend, you are looking great, but were it me, I would swap out the cream hued shoelaces for a dark brown or black pair. Just a matter of personal taste I suppose.


----------



## upr_crust

The sun is shining yet again in NYC, and the temperatures are warmer than average, yet cool enough to risk wearing flannel - giving one of my winter-sale indulgences an airing before spring takes over in full effect.

Please note there is a slight change of format in today's photos, due to technical issues with the autofocus function - my WFH husband gamely volunteered to be the auto timer and the tripod for some of today's shots.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet, via Bergdorf Goodman
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Selentino
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

Today's posting is at the confluence of a group of disparate events, all of which has had an effect on my attire for today, and its recording for the assembled masses.

The most serious change has come about due to the home DSLR losing nearly all functionality - the touch screen, the autofocus, and the timer mechanism are all no longer available, forcing me to resort to the phone in my camera.

The weather has also played it part in the change of mode, from dressed up to dressed down - we are expecting heavy rains between now and tomorrow morning, prompting me to opt for a more casual look.

Finally, included in today's shots are a sample shot of my latest acquisition, an unconstructed sports jacket from Paul Stuart, retrieved from the store little more than an hour ago, just before the skies were due to open up.

For better or worse, then, proving that I can breathe without wearing a necktie.

Leather jacket - Marc New York/Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
Cap & boots - Paul Stuart
Levi's
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## bernoulli

Today's fit is partially inspired by a member of the other forum pairing of a turtleneck with a black suit. I don't own such a suit, but this one in midnight blue worked out fine. The main comment I got was that I look like a supervillain in this "costume".


----------



## Tweedlover

upr_crust said:


> Today's posting is at the confluence of a group of disparate events, all of which has had an effect on my attire for today, and its recording for the assembled masses.
> 
> The most serious change has come about due to the home DSLR losing nearly all functionality - the touch screen, the autofocus, and the timer mechanism are all no longer available, forcing me to resort to the phone in my camera.
> 
> The weather has also played it part in the change of mode, from dressed up to dressed down - we are expecting heavy rains between now and tomorrow morning, prompting me to opt for a more casual look.
> 
> Finally, included in today's shots are a sample shot of my latest acquisition, an unconstructed sports jacket from Paul Stuart, retrieved from the store little more than an hour ago, just before the skies were due to open up.
> 
> For better or worse, then, proving that I can breathe without wearing a necktie.
> 
> Leather jacket - Marc New York/Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Cap & boots - Paul Stuart
> Levi's
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 56180
> View attachment 56181
> View attachment 56182
> View attachment 56183
> View attachment 56184
> View attachment 56185


I like seeing you let your hair down-so to speak.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is only slightly overcast, and is pleasantly (albeit, for March, unnaturally) warm. I was inspired to take today's suit out of the closet - the color always boosts my mood, and it seemed apropos of the afternoon's weather - a harbinger of "real spring".

I am still wrestling with attempting to get the same quality of photos from my phone (a One Plus Six, for those electronically inclined) as I did from the now defunct Canon Eos M6 - a work in progress . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is only slightly overcast, and is pleasantly (albeit, for March, unnaturally) warm. I was inspired to take today's suit out of the closet - the color always boosts my mood, and it seemed apropos of the afternoon's weather - a harbinger of "real spring".
> 
> I am still wrestling with attempting to get the same quality of photos from my phone (a One Plus Six, for those electronically inclined) as I did from the now defunct Canon Eos M6 - a work in progress . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Carmina
> 
> View attachment 56221
> View attachment 56222
> View attachment 56223
> View attachment 56224


The temps in our neighborhood are hitting the mid 90's this afternoon. If I were wearing a coat and tie, the tie would be loosened and the coat would be off! I seem to be going native. LOL.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is currently summer-y here in NYC, with temperatures maxing out at about 28C/82F, providing a perfect excuse for the use of a summer weight suit.

The learning curve with the camera phone continues to climb, although the "real" camera was easier and quicker to operate. Live and learn.

Today's selection of shoes representing the present, the future, and the past - the black Paul Stuart wing-tip tassel loafers, representing the present (what I am actually wearing this afternoon), the black patent leather Magnannis representing the future (a delivery received this morning - assuming that black-tie parties come back to life post-pandemic), and the black Bergdorf Goodman wing-tip double monk austerity brogues, and the Johnston & Murphy penny loafers representing the past (soon to be deposited at the East 23rd St. branch of Housing Works).

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - The Shirt Store (long defunct)
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - as described above


----------



## bernoulli

Strolling around.


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> Today's posting is at the confluence of a group of disparate events, all of which has had an effect on my attire for today, and its recording for the assembled masses.
> 
> The most serious change has come about due to the home DSLR losing nearly all functionality - the touch screen, the autofocus, and the timer mechanism are all no longer available, forcing me to resort to the phone in my camera.
> 
> The weather has also played it part in the change of mode, from dressed up to dressed down - we are expecting heavy rains between now and tomorrow morning, prompting me to opt for a more casual look.
> 
> Finally, included in today's shots are a sample shot of my latest acquisition, an unconstructed sports jacket from Paul Stuart, retrieved from the store little more than an hour ago, just before the skies were due to open up.
> 
> For better or worse, then, proving that I can breathe without wearing a necktie.
> 
> Leather jacket - Marc New York/Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Cap & boots - Paul Stuart
> Levi's
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 56180
> View attachment 56181
> View attachment 56182
> View attachment 56183
> View attachment 56184
> View attachment 56185


I like this look.


----------



## Fading Fast

@upr_crust

Love the suede boots with the jeans.

If your Thursday Phineas Cole suit was a 40L, I'd be studying Cary Grant's moves from "To Catch a Thief" and I'd advise you to make sure all your windows and doors were locked.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> @upr_crust
> 
> Love the suede boots with the jeans.
> 
> If your Thursday Phineas Cole suit was a 40L, I'd be studying Cary Grant's moves from "To Catch a Thief" and I'd advise you to make sure all your windows and doors were locked.


Thanks, FF, for the compliments, and for the record, my suit from Thursday is a 42R, so you're out of luck for practicing your second-story skills. I even checked the website, and it's no longer showing as available in any size - so sorry.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is sunny but cool, with highs only expected to reach 13C/56F. Today's attire I would call "vaccination chic" - I have my second shot of Moderna scheduled for later this afternoon, and a short-sleeved shirt is required.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Boots - Paul Stuart


----------



## never behind

Much nicer outfit than I wore for my first shot last week. 

I hope the 2nd shot after effects go smoothly for you Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

A backstory regarding this, which is one of my favorite, suits. I commissioned it early in my menswear journey, and it was a crime of opportunity; WW Chan has tons of fabrics on display in their shops, all of them carrying price tags from the time that the chain acquired or were given the rolls of fabrics. Some are 20+ years old, and carry old price tags. The salesman told me that he would gladly honor that price if I wanted to pick a fabric on display, which is what I did with this suit. It is a Zegna traveler fabric that has cost me much less than current Chan prices. But I almost did not do it. The reason? I was not confident I knew what I was doing and I kept reading that brown suits are for use in the country or some variation of that (brown suits are for suckers etc). Of course, I ended up picking the fabric and do not regret it. In the end, it has cost me the same as what WW Chan charges for a suit made on VBC fabric nowadays. Don't get me wrong, I am a huge fan of VBC and do not care about more expensive fabrics; both of my suits with fabrics by Zegna have been picked up in the same manner. Even if I don't care much about Zegna as a brand, a suit in a traveler fabric is very useful to me, as I travel a lot (well, not right now, but soon, I hope).

Have I become the biggest fan of brown suits? No, but I believe they are entirely appropriate for use in the "city", and I cherish the two or three I own. In fact, I would much rather wear brown than a dark grey suit (a caveat; I am an academic and thus do not need to follow any sort of company policy).

Moreover, I usually eschew stripped ties but I am coming around to this one. What is more, in the past I would not have chosen a brown tie with a brown suit (I have known to sport all-blue - Smurf - and all-grey outfits but not brown). I do enjoy the art of monochromatic pairing nowadays, something I have picked up from a poster on the other website.

Finally, a four-pattern combo for your appreciation. The patterns of the suit and the shirt are really subtle from a distance, so I think the combo is not gaudy.


----------



## upr_crust

The sun is shining, and it's pleasantly warm (for late March, at least), some 14C/58F here in NYC, and I thought that would be a great opportunity, before the weather gets too warm, to wear today's suit, a favorite of mine for the last 11 years (purchased in London in November 2009).

I am also celebrating the aftermath of the second shot of Moderna vaccine, received yesterday afternoon, which has had very few of the unpleasant side effects of the first shot, for which I am very grateful.

Suit, braces & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Boots - Grenson Masterpiece, private label for Paul Stuart
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## karenburton1305

I love how shiny these shoes are!!!


----------



## upr_crust

The day is overcast, threatening rain later in the afternoon, and, now fully recovered from Moderna shot #2, my afternoon's highlight will be a haircut. As it is, my barber's shop is steps away from New & Lingwood's shop on Lexington Avenue, which, weather permitting, might be a visit made after I've been properly sheared.

Sports jacket & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Cable Car Clothiers, San Francisco
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Trousers - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Cobham (with Dainite soles, perfect for a potentially rainy afternoon)
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason, London


----------



## never behind

^^^ I really like those shoes!


----------



## upr_crust

After a night of rain, the sun is only faintly breaking through the clouds here in NYC, and we're quite a bit colder than we were yesterday, allowing another outing for today's three-piece flannel suit. My major task for the afternoon is a visit to my local DMV, to get an upgrade to my driver's license, so that it will be acceptable as ID when flying domestically. Let us hope that my choice of dates on which to perform this task - April 1st - is not indicative of a pranked outcome.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - no name brand
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> After a night of rain, the sun is only faintly breaking through the clouds here in NYC, and we're quite a bit colder than we were yesterday, allowing another outing for today's three-piece flannel suit. My major task for the afternoon is a visit to my local DMV, to get an upgrade to my driver's license, so that it will be acceptable as ID when flying domestically. Let us hope that my choice of dates on which to perform this task - April 1st - is not indicative of a pranked outcome.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
> Hat - Laird, London
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 56559
> View attachment 56560
> View attachment 56561
> View attachment 56562
> View attachment 56563
> View attachment 56564


Best dressed man at the DMV today for sure.


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> Best dressed man at the DMV today for sure.


Actually, the very pleasant young lady who took care of me complimented me on my attire, as we were finishing up.


----------



## upr_crust

It would seem that Mother Nature's April Fool's joke is being played out in NYC one day late, with an influx of wintry temperatures and overcast skies for today, rather than yesterday. Otherwise, my dreaded April Fool's errand of yesterday afternoon - a visit to my local DMV for an enhanced license renewal - turned out to be a quite pleasant experience, the young lady taking care of me being efficient and courteous, and even complimenting me on my attire. I was pleasantly dumbfounded.

Today's attire incorporates my latest acquisition, the sports jacket - unconstructed, and in quite a bold and vivid pattern. I have learned the hard way that, when you are wearing such an eye-catching article of clothing, everything else you are wearing should step into the background - there can be only one diva on the stage at one time.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, trousers & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Laird, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Jeff84

Off to the tailor, followed by Brooks Brothers so I can pick up my suit and sport coat. Today's rig (such an awesome word) is an inspiration from Crusty's post earlier in the week. Finally breaking in my new bomber jacket. 
Brooks Brothers: bomber jacket and dress shirt.
LL Bean: Double L jeans.
Johnston & Murphy: belt.


----------



## Jeff84

Here is my new sport coat I picked up. Too bad the cold weather is pretty much gone.







.


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> Here is my new sport coat I picked up. Too bad the cold weather is pretty much gone.
> View attachment 56613
> .
> View attachment 56614


Congratulations on the new purchase, wear it well in good health, and I'm flattered that you are taking style cues from me.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has returned to spring-appropriate temperatures, and the sun is out, allowing one to dress without fear that one's dry cleaner will suddenly become richer.

As it is, over this weekend, a surprise package arrived at our house, a gift from a good and very generous friend, containing a pair of boots for both myself and my husband, our first pairs of Cobbler Union shoes for either of us. The boots have proved comfortable straight out of the box, and, for me, will get their first road test later on this afternoon.

Searching around my closet for a suit that would complement these boots, the next suit in rotation happened to be this dark brown flannel - perhaps a bit hefty to wear on a sunny spring day, but without a hat, it should not be much too much insulation, and a good match for the boots.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Joseph A. Bank
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Victoria & Albert Museum, London
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Boots - Cobbler Union


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has returned to spring-appropriate temperatures, and the sun is out, allowing one to dress without fear that one's dry cleaner will suddenly become richer.
> 
> As it is, over this weekend, a surprise package arrived at our house, a gift from a good and very generous friend, containing a pair of boots for both myself and my husband, our first pairs of Cobbler Union shoes for either of us. The boots have proved comfortable straight out of the box, and, for me, will get their first road test later on this afternoon.
> 
> Searching around my closet for a suit that would complement these boots, the next suit in rotation happened to be this dark brown flannel - perhaps a bit hefty to wear on a sunny spring day, but without a hat, it should not be much too much insulation, and a good match for the boots.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Joseph A. Bank
> Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Victoria & Albert Museum, London
> Pocket square - New & Lingwood
> Boots - Cobbler Union
> 
> View attachment 56682
> View attachment 56683
> View attachment 56684
> View attachment 56685
> View attachment 56686


The boots look fabulous!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be sunny and mild here in NYC, thus encouraging me to "overdress" for the day. Today's footwear has recently been resoled using J Rendenbach soles - my first experience with them. I shall see how long-lasting they will be - if they are worthy of the hype.

Otherwise, my accessorization today has been driven by a friend's Facebook group for menswear, in which he declared this week "turquoise week" - today's tie, pocket square, and cufflinks are as close to that color as I own. I shall see if it is sufficient - today's colors please me, in any case.

Today's suit I've had for nearly a decade, and marks the beginning of my move away from Brooks Brothers to Paul Stuart's. At the time of its purchase, I was looking to replace a black/white POW glen plaid suit from Brooks with a newer model, but, that season, Brooks wasn't carrying black/white POE glen plaid suits, forcing me to search further afield. Had I not moved on to Stuart's then, Brooks might have held a tighter grip onto a long-time customer. That is how the retail crumbles . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Saks Off Fifth
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Magnanni for Florsheim Royal Imperial
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

@upr_crust , far from a scientific study - and not totally fair as your BB ones are older - but from memory of your posts, you Paul Stuart suits (both the Paul Stuart and Phineas Cole ones) strike me as nicer quality with better drape, details and fit. I think you moved at just the right time.

It was about seventeen years ago, when I gave up on BB and shifted fully to Polo Blue Lapel MTM (with the occasional Purple Label purchases on opportunistic mega sale). At the time, Polo Blue and high-end BB where about the same price (Polo was a bit more), but the quality, consistency and service (attention, knowledge and skill of the salesman and tailor) were all meaningfully better at Polo.

While two does not a trend make, it is interesting that two long-time suit buyers left BB for other brands well before BB folded.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> @upr_crust , far from a scientific study - and not totally fair as your BB ones are older - but from memory of your posts, you Paul Stuart suits (both the Paul Stuart and Phineas Cole ones) strike me as nicer quality with better drape, details and fit. I think you moved at just the right time.
> 
> It was about seventeen years ago, when I gave up on BB and shifted fully to Polo Blue Lapel MTM (with the occasional Purple Label purchases on opportunistic mega sale). At the time, Polo Blue and high-end BB where about the same price (Polo was a bit more), but the quality, consistency and service (attention, knowledge and skill of the salesman and tailor) were all meaningfully better at Polo.
> 
> While two does not a trend make, it is interesting that two long-time suit buyers left BB for other brands well before BB folded.


There were several years of overlap, and I did commission MTM from Brooks, some of which I still have, and I still have a few OTR Brooks suits, but there has been a definite thinning of the herd in my suit closet, and a large amount of it has been older Brooks suits.

In all fairness, I also lost a fair amount of weight in the transitional years, such that some of the older Brooks suits didn't fit well, even with the intervention of my alterations tailor, but, overall, the suits from Stuart's are better made, better designed, and complement my body shape better than Brooks, past or present.

Now, with the store's transition under new ownership, there are so few brick and mortar venues for me to see Brooks's wares, and their emphasis will be on sportswear and leisurewear, as no one buys suits anymore (at least not in the buying sector targeted by the new owners, I am sure).


----------



## ran23

My Glen Plaid suit is a 38 and I am a 40-S now, oh how I miss that.


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has finally breached the cloud cover today, here in NYC, and it remains mild and dry. I've not worn a pink shirt in quite a while, and thought that it was about time that I had, and today's suit, next in rotation on the suit rack, works well with pink.

Today's photos were created using the now-unstable home camera, a Canon Eos M6. The timer mechanism and autofocus lasted about two-thirds the way through the photo session - I needed human intervention for the seated shot. In the confusion of the moment, I also forgot to put my glasses back on - oh, well, now you know what I look like without glasses.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Joseph A Bank
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Weybridge
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

@upr_crust, love today's combination: spring and classic at the same time.

Without your glasses, you look mainly like a man squinting a bit to see, like I do trying to read without my glasses.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be nigh unto perfect here in NYC - sunny skies, mild temperatures, and low humidity. For today, I've opted for an older suit from Brooks Brothers, one in their Regent cut, a bit more "modern" than their Madison model suits. It's one of only a handful of RTW Brooks suits I have left in my closet, most having been displaced by suits from Phineas Cole at Paul Stuart's, or by suits from New & Lingwood, or Ede & Ravenscroft in London.

For some unknown reason, I always feel more relaxed in a brown suit, and have always had a brown glen plaid suit in rotation among my suits for decades.

You will note an intruder in one of my photos - my husband was attempting to revive our Canon Eos M6, using the easiest available model, i.e. me. The experiment was not a success - the camera functions as it should for only a few shots.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Mike B

Jacket - O'Connell's
Shirt - BB
Tie - BB
Pants - Lost Monarch (I think?)
Shoe - AE


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is only very slightly overcast here in NYC, and temperatures are a few degrees lower than earlier this week, but still mild enough to eschew both overcoat and hat (for better or worse).

Being tired of the suits in current rotation, I took today's suit out of the archives, to discover (as per the dry cleaner tags) that I've not worn this suit since November 2019. As always with a time gap between wearings, there is always an element of "dry cleaner roulette" - one never knows exactly how well or ill something will fit, depending on the conflict between diet and exercise, vs. gravity and the aging process. For today, at least, I believe that diet and exercise have held their own, happily.

Today's suit jacket is a bit longer than I normally like, currently, but I believe that the jacket proportions are fine, and therefore I do not wish to muck about with raising the skirt of the jacket.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Albert Thurston for Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather is only very slightly overcast here in NYC, and temperatures are a few degrees lower than earlier this week, but still mild enough to eschew both overcoat and hat (for better or worse).
> 
> Being tired of the suits in current rotation, I took today's suit out of the archives, to discover (as per the dry cleaner tags) that I've not worn this suit since November 2019. As always with a time gap between wearings, there is always an element of "dry cleaner roulette" - one never knows exactly how well or ill something will fit, depending on the conflict between diet and exercise, vs. gravity and the aging process. For today, at least, I believe that diet and exercise have held their own, happily.
> 
> Today's suit jacket is a bit longer than I normally like, currently, but I believe that the jacket proportions are fine, and therefore I do not wish to muck about with raising the skirt of the jacket.
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Braces - Albert Thurston for Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 56762
> View attachment 56763
> View attachment 56764
> View attachment 56765
> View attachment 56766
> View attachment 56767


A very sharp look made special by that Charvet tie!


----------



## Fading Fast

@upr_crust , it's funny, the length of your suit jacket today, to my eye, looks spot on to where suit jackets were "supposed" to hit up until the '00s. But with all the shorter jackets out there for nearly two decades now, I agree, it looks a touch long.

That said, I also agree, I wouldn't touch it as it still looks fine. While I complain about the new jackets being too short, even my "what looks right" window has shifted a bit shorter over the years as, I guess, I'm being moved by the fashion trends.

I'm a 40L, and (from memory) my older suits/sport coats run 31"-32" and the newer ones 30"-31"in length.

When the newer ones started coming in, 30" felt almost too short (I passed on a few 29.5" and 29"). Now, 32" feels a bit too long and I like 30"-31". Still , I don't like anything <30".


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> The sun has finally breached the cloud cover today, here in NYC, and it remains mild and dry. I've not worn a pink shirt in quite a while, and thought that it was about time that I had, and today's suit, next in rotation on the suit rack, works well with pink.
> 
> Today's photos were created using the now-unstable home camera, a Canon Eos M6. The timer mechanism and autofocus lasted about two-thirds the way through the photo session - I needed human intervention for the seated shot. In the confusion of the moment, I also forgot to put my glasses back on - oh, well, now you know what I look like without glasses.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Joseph A Bank
> Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Pocket square - vintage Christian Dior
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Weybridge
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 56718
> View attachment 56719
> View attachment 56720
> View attachment 56721
> View attachment 56722
> View attachment 56723


Those are some very snazzy braces.


----------



## bernoulli

Here is some trivia: the word in Brazilian Portuguese for a suit is "terno", which is related to the word three. Today, terno is used for any suit, two- or three-piece, single- or double-breasted. So if somebody in Brazil wants to refer to a three-piece suit, they are likely to say a three-piece three-piece suit. Not a major issue, as it is usually too warm for anybody to wear a three-piece suit in Brazil. In Portugal, the word for a suit is different (fato). Since I am not in Brazil, I get to wear three-piece suits without people thinking I am an alien.

Oh, and for those that love unique handmade things, socks were a gift from an Italian friend. His uncle owns two small stores in Rome; the charm of the socks comes from the fact that his uncle mixes the colors for every batch of socks himself, and thus there is no standardization. I can't get socks exactly like this even if I wanted to.


----------



## upr_crust

After a day yesterday of clouds and rain, the sun has returned to NYC, along with seasonable temperatures, making it possible to dress up.

Someone recently asked about my watch - specifically, about my Cartier watch, which spent an inordinate amount of time at Cartier, getting a new watch band. I've included it in the close up shot, so that Cartier's efforts (and my cash for those efforts) can be appreciated.

A friend also inquired as to what I might look like, wearing a cowboy hat. As I have only one Stetson that might qualify as "cowboy", I've included it in today's photos, although it is rather at odds with the rest of my attire.

Finally, I had occasion, this past weekend, to observe the flowering trees in park spaces all over Manhattan - a trek conducted almost entirely on foot, some ten miles of it, from Murray Hill to Grant's Tomb, and back again. A couple of shots from that excursion are included, if only to prove that I can breathe without wearing a tie, and that I indeed own jeans.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Braces & face mask - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Hat - Stetson


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has remained dry, albeit not sunny, this afternoon, and seasonably warm - something that will change by tomorrow, apparently, getting colder and wetter over the next two days.

Today's attire is composed of some odd scraps of things - today's tie is from a formal set (it came with a matching cummerbund, neither tie nor cummerbund I have worn often, if at all), and today's cufflinks were a sale item from a shopping spree long ago in London. At least the socks are new - from Paul Stuart's warehouse sale pop-up store in the old Roosevelt Hotel building.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Harvie & Hudson, London
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today cannot decide whether it is winter or spring, or whether it is sunny, cloudy, or rainy - we've experienced flashes of all aspects of the possibilities over the last hour or so. Certainly, the coldness will stay with us for the afternoon, hence the inclusion of a lightweight topcoat, a scarf, and a hat to the mix.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - J Press
Cufflinks - Saks Off Fifth
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shoes - Carmina
Topcoat - Trywhitt
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today cannot decide whether it is winter or spring, or whether it is sunny, cloudy, or rainy - we've experienced flashes of all aspects of the possibilities over the last hour or so. Certainly, the coldness will stay with us for the afternoon, hence the inclusion of a lightweight topcoat, a scarf, and a hat to the mix.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - J Press
> Cufflinks - Saks Off Fifth
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shoes - Carmina
> Topcoat - Trywhitt
> Hat - Selentino
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 56893
> View attachment 56894
> View attachment 56895
> View attachment 56896
> View attachment 56897
> View attachment 56898
> View attachment 56899


You are looking spledid today, as you always do. My friend, I look at you in your handsome Topcoat and scarf, with your gloves in hand and I look through my study's window and see the heat shimmering on our front porch. It's registering 93 degrees out there now and I can but sit here in the air conditioning and envy your and your wardrobing options to deal with the climatic chaos you describe in your opening statement!  Alas it must be true, the grass always seems greener on the other side...LOL.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is trending warmer, after a cool-ish weekend, though it is still rather overcast today - whether or not I will need sunglasses when I go out later remains to be seen.

The only new item of attire included in today's ensemble are the socks, bargains from the Paul Stuart warehouse sale pop-up shop diagonally across Madison Ave. from the main store.

Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via New & Lingwood
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart - Stuart's Choice


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is sunny, warm and pleasant, requiring a summer weight suit, at best. Digging into the archives, I found today's suit, which I've not worn in some 18 months. Happily, it still fits - lucky me.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, via Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today is sunny, warm and pleasant, requiring a summer weight suit, at best. Digging into the archives, I found today's suit, which I've not worn in some 18 months. Happily, it still fits - lucky me.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones, via Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 57059
> View attachment 57060
> View attachment 57061
> View attachment 57062
> View attachment 57063
> View attachment 57064


My first thought: "Hey, I remember that suit. I always liked how you can appreciate its involved pattern up close, but at a few paces, it fades into a more conservative look."

My second thought: "I know way too much about @upr_crust wardrobe if I remember suits from a year-and-half ago - I need to get a life."

Third thought: "I really do like that suit though."

Fourth thought: "Sigh."


----------



## bernoulli

I rarely wear striped ties but slowly have tried to incorporate them. The jacket is my favorite one.


----------



## upr_crust

After a day away, due to the predicted monsoon of yesterday (and it did pour buckets for a short period, mid-afternoon yesterday in NYC), the weather has returned to winter, temporarily. I am taking advantage, and getting one last wearing of one of my favorite suits in, before it goes to the cleaners, and then into hibernation for the spring/summer season. I've paired it with a tie that I've owned for some 20+ years, and cufflinks that I almost never wear (they're a bit formal - and blingy - to pair with most suits, but today's suit can handle them).

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Braces & face mask - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has warmed up a bit, though it is very breezy, and it is Friday, so some relaxation of the dress code might be permitted, especially after yesterday's grandly formal ensemble. I am hoping that the combo provides the right amount of insulation for the afternoon and evening - the addition of the suede waistcoat was a last minute addition, with insulation in mind.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, tie, suede waistcoat, trousers & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Boots - Cobbler Union
Cap - Paul Stuart
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## never behind

Finally in the office for a spring day. I miss the sweaters though!

Shirt - Proper Cloth
Jacket - HSM
Pocket Square - Kent Wang
Trousers - Santorelli
Belt - Equus Leather
Captoes - Cheaney


----------



## bernoulli

A boring outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

It's been a week since I've last posted, which feels like longer, simply from the lack of force of habit. My husband has been off work this week, on a "staycation" (a common occurrence these days), and we've not had occasion to dress up, until this evening (dinner out at our local Italian hangout).

The weather has been changeable, to say the least, this week - cool, warm, sunny, rainy, sometimes within the same day. Today is cool-ish, and very breezy, so I am taking this opportunity to wear one of my latest fall/winter ensembles before it becomes much to warm to comfortably don it. Added to the mix are a new pair of braces, patterned with figures from a Gustav Klimt painting, which only arrived last Friday afternoon.

Sports jacket & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - vintage and no brand name
Trousers - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Santoni, via Nordstrom's

Included in the photos are a couple of casual shots - one from the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens, the other from Gantry State Park, in Queens - foreign travel for Manhattanites . . .


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> It's been a week since I've last posted, which feels like longer, simply from the lack of force of habit. My husband has been off work this week, on a "staycation" (a common occurrence these days), and we've not had occasion to dress up, until this evening (dinner out at our local Italian hangout).
> 
> The weather has been changeable, to say the least, this week - cool, warm, sunny, rainy, sometimes within the same day. Today is cool-ish, and very breezy, so I am taking this opportunity to wear one of my latest fall/winter ensembles before it becomes much to warm to comfortably don it. Added to the mix are a new pair of braces, patterned with figures from a Gustav Klimt painting, which only arrived last Friday afternoon.
> 
> Sports jacket & face mask - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Pocket square - vintage and no brand name
> Trousers - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - Santoni, via Nordstrom's
> 
> Included in the photos are a couple of casual shots - one from the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens, the other from Gantry State Park, in Queens - foreign travel for Manhattanites . . .
> 
> View attachment 57307
> View attachment 57308
> View attachment 57309
> View attachment 57310
> View attachment 57311
> View attachment 57312
> View attachment 57313
> View attachment 57314


As seems to happen so frequently when viewing your photo-montages, my friend, I find myself inspired. In this case, it is the blue suede shoes you are wearing in the final lifestyle picture. I have a pair of blue suede shoes that I put in the box several years back and haven't seen them since. Today's quest will be to find those shoes and wear them before this weekend is out! Thank you for the inspiration and have a great day.


----------



## upr_crust

It's an overcast, warm and humid day today in NYC, with threat of rain by the evening, and I'm meeting a former colleague for lunch local to my apartment, so something casual was called for.

I've not worn today's shoes in much too long, so today's attire was built around them, more or less, with the inclusion of some silly socks.

Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes & cap - Paul Stuart
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is overcast in NYC, and is seasonably cool, making the wearing of a suit not a painful prospect. Initially, I had wanted to wear a new pair of Albert Thurston braces, in dark red, with this suit, but the combos of braces, suit and tie never worked out to my satisfaction, thus I ended up with this two-color combination of blue and white - a bit sedate for my usual Technicolor approach to attire, but sometimes one needs to go with that which works, rather than that which one thinks should work.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Tiffany's
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling for Paul Stuart
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather is overcast in NYC, and is seasonably cool, making the wearing of a suit not a painful prospect. Initially, I had wanted to wear a new pair of Albert Thurston braces, in dark red, with this suit, but the combos of braces, suit and tie never worked out to my satisfaction, thus I ended up with this two-color combination of blue and white - a bit sedate for my usual Technicolor approach to attire, but sometimes one needs to go with that which works, rather than that which one thinks should work.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Tiffany's
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Gaziano & Girling for Paul Stuart
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 57426
> View attachment 57427
> View attachment 57428
> View attachment 57429
> View attachment 57430
> View attachment 57431


Beautiful suit, beautiful material - really, really like it. Also, really like the combo. Pants look long or perhaps you hadn't "hiked them up" properly for the pic.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has cooled down, become sunny and quite dry - a perfect day in which to squeeze another wearing of what is ostensibly a winter suit - one of my newer acquisitions from the past sale season this year.

When laying out my clothes for today, I did want to avoid using a white shirt with this suit, only as I've worn this suit with white shirts exclusively, so far. I tried a couple of small-scale patterns - narrow stripes and graph checks - and did not care for the effect it had with the bold windowpane check of the suit, but a solid blue shirt seemed to do the trick nicely. It also provides a nice color contrast with the rust/orange of the tie, and the warm earthen colors of today's braces - their second wearing, and I've included a second photo in order to better show off their pattern.

I've also included a couple of shots of the very clear views of midtown and downtown Manhattan from my living room this morning

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet, via Saks Fifth Avenue
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Laird, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has cooled down, become sunny and quite dry - a perfect day in which to squeeze another wearing of what is ostensibly a winter suit - one of my newer acquisitions from the past sale season this year.
> 
> When laying out my clothes for today, I did want to avoid using a white shirt with this suit, only as I've worn this suit with white shirts exclusively, so far. I tried a couple of small-scale patterns - narrow stripes and graph checks - and did not care for the effect it had with the bold windowpane check of the suit, but a solid blue shirt seemed to do the trick nicely. It also provides a nice color contrast with the rust/orange of the tie, and the warm earthen colors of today's braces - their second wearing, and I've included a second photo in order to better show off their pattern.
> 
> I've also included a couple of shots of the very clear views of midtown and downtown Manhattan from my living room this morning
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet, via Saks Fifth Avenue
> Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Laird, London
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 57467
> View attachment 57468
> View attachment 57469
> View attachment 57470
> View attachment 57471
> View attachment 57472
> View attachment 57473
> View attachment 57474
> View attachment 57475
> View attachment 57476


Blue shirt is a great choice!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC remains slightly cooler than average for this time of year, and is overcast now as well, affording me yet another opportunity to sneak in a fall/winter suit from the last sale season. Combined with it is my latest indulgence - yet another pair of braces from Albert Thurston, patterned with one of my sartorial obsessions, cufflinks. The combination of a checked shirt with a checked suit is an experiment on my part, one that I think has been reasonably successful, but I leave that judgment to the viewer.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Marino Gabri (purchased at discount sometime in the last millennium)
Braces - Albert Thurston
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## drlivingston

@upr_crust I have had the pleasure of seeing your daily clothing choices for the better part of 10 years. While your wardrobe may be amazing, the part that astounds me is you in general. I swear... You haven't aged a damn bit in all this time. I need to go on the Crusty diet or something. Whatever it is... It works!


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> @upr_crust I have had the pleasure of seeing your daily clothing choices for the better part of 10 years. While your wardrobe may be amazing, the part that astounds me is you in general. I swear... You haven't aged a damn bit in all this time. I need to go on the Crusty diet or something. Whatever it is... It works!


Thank you, Dr. L., for the kind compliments, but I have aged a bit - my hair is much greyer than it was 10 years ago, and a bit less of it as well. I retired a bit early (January 2020 - not entirely my idea), and with the extra free time, I upped my exercise regimen, which was necessary, as I had gathered a bit of extra weight in the months leading up to my departure from corporate America. I was successful in bringing my weight down to a level at which all of the clothes in the closet now fit comfortably. We shall see how long this trend can continue, but it's my intention that it continue for the foreseeable future.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC remains slightly cooler than average for this time of year, and is overcast now as well, affording me yet another opportunity to sneak in a fall/winter suit from the last sale season. Combined with it is my latest indulgence - yet another pair of braces from Albert Thurston, patterned with one of my sartorial obsessions, cufflinks. The combination of a checked shirt with a checked suit is an experiment on my part, one that I think has been reasonably successful, but I leave that judgment to the viewer.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Marino Gabri (purchased at discount sometime in the last millennium)
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
> Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
> Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 57489
> View attachment 57490
> View attachment 57491
> View attachment 57492
> View attachment 57493
> View attachment 57494
> View attachment 57495


Very nicely done! 
IMHO it is the solid tie that allows the checked shirt to be in harmony with the checked suit.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is overcast and a bit cooler than is normal for this time of year, allowing me to indulge in a heavier weight suit, and perhaps a wildly inappropriate accessory - today's waistcoat. The subject of odd waistcoats had come up recently in two separate conversations, and it planted the idea in my head to attempt to make it work with today's attire.

Today's waistcoat was purchased for my wedding in 2015, and has been worn in public twice - once, for the wedding/reception, and once at the spring garden party for the Frick Collection in 2016. If I wear it out of the house today, that will be its third outing (the jury is still out as to whether I leave the apartment wearing it, considering my tasks for the day are no greater than visits to the dry cleaner and the drug store).

Even if it doesn't make it out the door, at least it still fits after nearly six years.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via New & Lingwood
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Waistcoat - Favourbrook, London
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni manufacture)
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today is overcast and a bit cooler than is normal for this time of year, allowing me to indulge in a heavier weight suit, and perhaps a wildly inappropriate accessory - today's waistcoat. The subject of odd waistcoats had come up recently in two separate conversations, and it planted the idea in my head to attempt to make it work with today's attire.
> 
> Today's waistcoat was purchased for my wedding in 2015, and has been worn in public twice - once, for the wedding/reception, and once at the spring garden party for the Frick Collection in 2016. If I wear it out of the house today, that will be its third outing (the jury is still out as to whether I leave the apartment wearing it, considering my tasks for the day are no greater than visits to the dry cleaner and the drug store).
> 
> Even if it doesn't make it out the door, at least it still fits after nearly six years.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via New & Lingwood
> Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
> Waistcoat - Favourbrook, London
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni manufacture)
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 57558
> View attachment 57559
> View attachment 57560
> View attachment 57561
> View attachment 57562
> View attachment 57563


I remember the wedding pictures. It's hard to believe it was six years ago already. Kudos for still fitting in the waistcoat.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today is overcast and a bit cooler than is normal for this time of year, allowing me to indulge in a heavier weight suit, and perhaps a wildly inappropriate accessory - today's waistcoat. The subject of odd waistcoats had come up recently in two separate conversations, and it planted the idea in my head to attempt to make it work with today's attire.
> 
> Today's waistcoat was purchased for my wedding in 2015, and has been worn in public twice - once, for the wedding/reception, and once at the spring garden party for the Frick Collection in 2016. If I wear it out of the house today, that will be its third outing (the jury is still out as to whether I leave the apartment wearing it, considering my tasks for the day are no greater than visits to the dry cleaner and the drug store).
> 
> Even if it doesn't make it out the door, at least it still fits after nearly six years.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via New & Lingwood
> Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
> Waistcoat - Favourbrook, London
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni manufacture)
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 57558
> View attachment 57559
> View attachment 57560
> View attachment 57561
> View attachment 57562
> View attachment 57563


The vest looks absolutely fantastic on you and it's just another vest until you put it on. My advice...wear the vest! Take care and have a great day.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be seasonably mild and mostly sunny, such that the parade of suits can continue. After yesterday's extravagance, back to a simpler outfit. I was at a loss to coordinate a pocket square with today's suit, shirt, and tie until it occurred to me that I could play with scale - two sets of polka dots, one small, one large. I hope that it is not too matchy-matchy for the taste of the public.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

The sun keeps shining, and the temperatures remain moderate, here in NYC, allowing a short extension to the season of fall/winter suits. Today's suit was next in rotation on the rack, and being as neutral as it is, allowed for a more interesting shirt and tie combo.

Suit & face mask - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Drake's
Cufflinks - Joseph A Bank
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be sunny and moderately cool, allowing for the donning of suits without discomfort. Today's suit is summer weight, but three-piece, and I've not worn it in a long time. The same goes for today's accessories - today's tie I've had for decades, and haven't worn in years, today's pocket square I somehow never seem to use, and today's cufflinks I bought more for their novelty value than their usefulness. Today, they all get used.

Suit & pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed (alas, both now defunct)
Tie, braces & shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art (adapted from a Faberge original)
Vintage watch chain
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is still sunny, but is seasonably warm, and it's Friday, thus I can unclench my sartorial sphincter a bit, and wear something a bit more relaxed than yesterday's three-piece ensemble.

Today's jacket was made for me at Brooks several years ago, and, as much as I like the fabric (I am easily seduced by fabric swatches), trying to coordinate ties to this jacket has been something of a challenge. Let us hope that today's selection passes muster.

Sports jacket - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Trousers & cap - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## bernoulli

There is no proper spring in Shanghai; we go almost directly from winter to summer. So linen season has begun.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has warmed up a bit in NYC, and is predicted to get to 86F/30C by Wednesday and Thursday, which might bring a cessation to suit-wearing for the interim, but that will be determined on the days themselves. However, for this evening, I am supposed to be meeting a friend for drinks somewhere local to my neighborhood, and, as he's a lawyer, I assume that he'll be fully suited and booted, so I thought that I'd follow suit (pun not intended).

Today's suit is very lightweight, though it is lined. I will have to see this evening whether it is cooler or warmer than any of my unlined summer weight suits.

I am also sporting a shantung tie, the only one in my collection, a gift from my good friend and fellow poster Bernoulli.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is warming up today - expected highs to be 80F/27C, though with blessedly low humidity. As tomorrow and Thursday are predicted to be even warmer, I thought that I should wear today's selected suit while the wearing should be comfortable.

Today's suit is very unstructured - no padding in the shoulders, no apparent interlining in the lapels, no lining, other than the sleeves - which should make it more comfortable to wear in warmer weather. That theory will be tested later this afternoon.

Throwing sartorial caution to the wind, I've engaged in a session of four-pattern bingo - suit, shirt, tie, pocket square. I leave it to your collective judgment whether or not the attempt was successful.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Cufflinks - craft fair outside of Nuestra Senora del Pilar, the Recoleta district, Buenos Aires
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Jeff84

Not on the same level as the more distinguished and refined gentlemen on the forum, but it is hot and I've been enjoying being laid off from work (microchip shortage).

I've got shorts on for the first time this year. Shirt and shorts from Brooks Brothers














.


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> Not on the same level as the more distinguished and refined gentlemen on the forum, but it is hot and I've been enjoying being laid off from work (microchip shortage).
> 
> I've got shorts on for the first time this year. Shirt and shorts from Brooks Brothers
> View attachment 57808
> View attachment 57809
> .


My friend, you are looking nicely comfortable and appear to have a great spot picked out for some restorative relaxation, so enjoy your time off!


----------



## Jeff84

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you are looking nicely comfortable and appear to have a great spot picked out for some restorative relaxation, so enjoy your time off!


It is a great spot Chuck. I spend a lot of my free time working on, or just staring at my lawn.


----------



## bernoulli

Really weird angle. I look short and stocky. I do not dislike it (or double-negatives, for that matter).


----------



## Jeff84

Going to Brooks Brothers to pick up alterations. I might need to take this sports coat in, I haven't worn it in two years.


----------



## Jeff84

I picked up some madras trousers at Brooks Brothers today.







I


----------



## bernoulli

A crooked picture for a crooked suit.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather today in NYC has cooled off a bit from yesterday's very summery 30C/86F, making the donning of a suit a pleasure rather than a torture.

Around this time of year, the Frick Collection, a museum which I patronize, normally has a garden party for its members, a very colorful event, but one that has not been able to take place since 2019, although not for COVID, but for the multi-year project of refurbishing the museum (much of the infrastructure dates from its opening as a museum in 1935). Today's attire reflects what I might have worn to the garden party, were it able to be held today.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Carmina, on the Simpson last
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather today in NYC has cooled off a bit from yesterday's very summery 30C/86F, making the donning of a suit a pleasure rather than a torture.
> 
> Around this time of year, the Frick Collection, a museum which I patronize, normally has a garden party for its members, a very colorful event, but one that has not been able to take place since 2019, although not for COVID, but for the multi-year project of refurbishing the museum (much of the infrastructure dates from its opening as a museum in 1935). Today's attire reflects what I might have worn to the garden party, were it able to be held today.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Carmina, on the Simpson last
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 57874
> View attachment 57875
> View attachment 57876
> View attachment 57877
> View attachment 57878
> View attachment 57879


Wonderful. Love the suit and entire outfit. You win the Frick virtual best-dressed award this year.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather today in NYC has cooled off a bit from yesterday's very summery 30C/86F, making the donning of a suit a pleasure rather than a torture.
> 
> Around this time of year, the Frick Collection, a museum which I patronize, normally has a garden party for its members, a very colorful event, but one that has not been able to take place since 2019, although not for COVID, but for the multi-year project of refurbishing the museum (much of the infrastructure dates from its opening as a museum in 1935). Today's attire reflects what I might have worn to the garden party, were it able to be held today.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Carmina, on the Simpson last
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 57874
> View attachment 57875
> View attachment 57876
> View attachment 57877
> View attachment 57878
> View attachment 57879


The Frick is my favorite museum. I miss your photos from the annual garden party. Today's outfit would have been another eye catcher!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is only moderately warm this afternoon, with low humidity, so I am able to sneak in a full suit today, rather than something more casual. By tomorrow, however, temperatures are predicted to hit 32C/89F - a sign of summer unwelcome at this early date.

Suit & shoes - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson


----------



## Jeff84

upr_crust said:


> The weather today in NYC has cooled off a bit from yesterday's very summery 30C/86F, making the donning of a suit a pleasure rather than a torture.
> 
> Around this time of year, the Frick Collection, a museum which I patronize, normally has a garden party for its members, a very colorful event, but one that has not been able to take place since 2019, although not for COVID, but for the multi-year project of refurbishing the museum (much of the infrastructure dates from its opening as a museum in 1935). Today's attire reflects what I might have worn to the garden party, were it able to be held today.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Carmina, on the Simpson last
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 57874
> View attachment 57875
> View attachment 57876
> View attachment 57877
> View attachment 57878
> View attachment 57879


There is just something aesthetically pleasing about seeing gentlemen in linen suits. You pull it off quite well.


----------



## bernoulli

Robot poses abound. The shoes are new and are already my favorite pair.


----------



## never behind

The heat is on today, so breaking out the deep summer items.

Jacket - J Press
Shirt - Proper Cloth
Pocket Square - Paul Stuart
Trousers/Socks - Dapper Classics
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## upr_crust

After a weekend of temperatures near the 90F/33C mark here in NYC, today it has cooled down to a maximum of 66F/19C, making the wearing of a suit a pleasure yet again.

I've been wanting to wear today's tie for some time now, but until today hadn't found a satisfactory combo of suit, shirt and tie to make it work. (Whether or not today's ensemble works or not I leave to the viewers' discretion.)

Included in today's photos is one from the weekend, when my husband and I visited Little Island, the newest park on the Hudson, just below 14th St, proving that I can breathe without wearing a tie.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Cable Car Clothiers, San Francisco
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## never behind

^^Excellent outfit! Pocket square really compliments the tie IMO. I also need to learn to fold a pocket square that way. I really like it.


----------



## upr_crust

never behind said:


> ^^Excellent outfit! Pocket square really compliments the tie IMO. I also need to learn to fold a pocket square that way. I really like it.


The pocket square fold is very simple - fold the pocket square on the diagonal three times, fold the resulting triangle in half, and stuff it point ends down into the jacket pocket, spreading the three folds as desired.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny and only moderately warm this afternoon, but will change radically tomorrow, getting either much warmer, or wetter, or both, for the rest of the week, thus affecting my choice of suit for today - wanting to wear something as a "last hurrah", before it becomes too warm to be worn.

In the pachinko ball drop that seems to drive my clothing selections on a daily basis, today's shirt caught my eye first, thus driving my selection of suit, and then the selection of accessories. I never know exactly what I'll be wearing on any given day - I start with one item, and then work from there.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Chipp (a present from a very good friend of mine)
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart


----------



## bernoulli

So much rain....To top it off, the Kandinsky exhibition was unexpectedly closed for the day. Arghh!


----------



## upr_crust

After a day's sabbatical from dressing up, I am back at it. The weather in NYC is predicted to be warm, sunny and with low humidity, allowing for the ample use of linen today. I've not worn today's jacket since last September, and it fits me better now than it did then - a byproduct of retirement (more time for exercise).

My schedule for today is a bit off. I normally exercise in the morning, but my apartment building is having major repairs done to its plumbing, and all water is to be shut off for most of midday. Hence, I will get my exercise outside, in the sunshine.

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt, tie, trousers & shoes - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - no name brand
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> After a day's sabbatical from dressing up, I am back at it. The weather in NYC is predicted to be warm, sunny and with low humidity, allowing for the ample use of linen today. I've not worn today's jacket since last September, and it fits me better now than it did then - a byproduct of retirement (more time for exercise).
> 
> My schedule for today is a bit off. I normally exercise in the morning, but my apartment building is having major repairs done to its plumbing, and all water is to be shut off for most of midday. Hence, I will get my exercise outside, in the sunshine.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt, tie, trousers & shoes - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 58221
> View attachment 58222
> View attachment 58223
> View attachment 58224
> View attachment 58225
> View attachment 58226


----------



## wildcat1976

Great summer look! Did you put cuffs on the linen trousers so that they would hang better or was it just personal preference?


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> Great summer look! Did you put cuffs on the linen trousers so that they would hang better or was it just personal preference?


All of the above - mostly personal preference.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> After a day's sabbatical from dressing up, I am back at it. The weather in NYC is predicted to be warm, sunny and with low humidity, allowing for the ample use of linen today. I've not worn today's jacket since last September, and it fits me better now than it did then - a byproduct of retirement (more time for exercise).
> 
> My schedule for today is a bit off. I normally exercise in the morning, but my apartment building is having major repairs done to its plumbing, and all water is to be shut off for most of midday. Hence, I will get my exercise outside, in the sunshine.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt, tie, trousers & shoes - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 58221
> View attachment 58222
> View attachment 58223
> View attachment 58224
> View attachment 58225
> View attachment 58226


Nice, just nice. Love the shoes. Agree on the cuffs and the length of the pants is spot on too.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Nice, just nice. Love the shoes. Agree on the cuffs and the length of the pants is spot on too.


Thanks, FF. The shoes came from the last warehouse sale that Brooks had, a couple of years ago, in the space on 44th St. around the corner from the main store. They were marked down 70% - I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, FF. The shoes came from the last warehouse sale that Brooks had, a couple of years ago, in the space on 44th St. around the corner from the main store. They were marked down 70% - I couldn't pass them up.


Great pick up.

Still can't believe 44th and Mad is closed.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Great pick up.
> 
> Still can't believe 44th and Mad is closed.


It's very sad to walk by it. There seems to be some form of activity going on at the ground floor level, though it looks more like demolition than new construction.


----------



## bernoulli

Exactly 10 years ago, on May 28, 2011, I received the first two suits tailored especially for me. I find it amazing that I can still use them, even though my tastes have evolved and I can see the many "errors" with the example I am sharing today (no gauntlet cuffs? Egads!). One decision I do not regret: a seven-button vest. I should keep that number in mind (maybe asking for yet one more button) if I ever commission another 3-piece suit.


----------



## upr_crust

To say that the weather in NYC has been variable of late is an understatement. For today, after a morning and early afternoon of moderately cool temperatures and increasing cloudiness, this evening will be rainy and quite cool, which has compelled me into "defensive dressing", i.e. rubber-soled boots and jeans for the lower half of me, and a water-resistant hat (and an umbrella, most likely).

Still, the impulse to ornament has not entirely left me, so I've concocted something I believe "smart casual" for my upper half, that will keep me presentable and insulated later this evening.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Michelson's, via Thomas Farthing, London
Levi's
Boots - Magnanni
Hat - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand

Included in today's photos are "lifestyle shots" from yesterday - awaiting the return of one's apartment's water supply from the comfort of the Metropolitan Museum - selfies from the American Wing and the European Paintings galleries.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC, though overcast, neither threatens rain, nor is too hot to don a suit, which might not be the case for the next week or so, hence I have suited up for the occasion. I've dug today's suit out of the archives - from the dry cleaning tags, I've not worn it in nearly 18 months. Happily, it still fits, and its plainness gives me the chance to wear today's shirt, a pattern and scale that brooks no opposition.

Last week, I learned that there will be a gala formal event on my calendar some time in mid-October of this year, giving me the chance to finally wear the most extravagant dinner jacket that I own, a silk brocade number from New & Lingwood. Returning to the scene of the original crime, I was able to find socks to match the background color of the jacket. A photo of this match is included among today's pictures.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Harvie & Hudson
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## bernoulli

My goal is to corner the market on public transport menswear pictures.


----------



## bernoulli

As for today's suit, I am really happy with the balance of the jacket. I don't even need to button it up, really. Try as I might, the jacket retains its shape and I am quite fond of the lapel roll. Tie is a wine color, much closer to the color of the shoes than it appears in these pics. Finally, I never thought I would own a green (admittedly, muted) suit but I am glad the wife insisted I pick this fabric.


----------



## Jeff84

90° in Metro Detroit today. Took a break from yard work to pick up some alterations.
shorts and shirt: Brooks Brothers
penny loafers: Johnston & Murphy
belt: Trafalgar


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

Today, was a vintage yellow silk Pal Zileri sportcoat... half-lined, shoulders as big as I like them, and sleeves which, decades back, actually arrived long enough for my apelike arms (even MTM, for me, generally has to have sleeves lengthened, which is infuriating), .... with the waist hugging my newly-reduced waistline _(like the Zileri, my 31" waist is another something I haven't seen since the early Eighties.)_; a shamelessly-oversized green-grey print pocket square, erupting from the juncture of the collar and the curved, ultra-Neapolitan 'barchetta'. The jacket's silk was from Giordano Basso - back when Italian silks were actually woven in Italy - Basso's in a factory inland from Venice.

Pleated Peacock Blue silk shorts _(probably from the same era, considering they were stored together)_.

A lurid green polo shirt - collar UP.

Bare feet. We didn't venture beyond the terraces today, and so got to wear exactly what we wanted.


----------



## bernoulli

I wish all my suits fitted like this. And I know I am repeating myself but my tie is cooler than yours.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is partially sunny, with reasonable temperatures and humidity, thus enticing me out of my sartorial lethargy. It feels as if it's been forever since I last posted, but between bad weather and my husband's "staycation" last week, I've not had an opportunity to dress up and post. As it is, early on in the staycation, after visiting Marine Park in Brooklyn (great for birds or ornithologists, otherwise not very scenic - a salt marsh), I did a face-plant on a sidewalk in Manhattan Beach, badly scraping my left knee and my right hand, and seriously bruising my left foot (how remains a mystery), so I was less than perfectly mobile last week.

However, at present, I am nearly healed, happily.

Included in today's photos are a few "lifestyle" photos - one from Marine Park, pre face-plant, and a few from an excursion Friday to New Haven, and the Yale Center for British Art, with dinner at the Union League Cafe thereafter. (Note the use of a cane Friday - more security blanket than medical necessity, but useful in any case.)

Today's attire:

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie & shoes - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Hat - Peter Grimm
Face mask - New & Lingwood.


----------



## smmrfld

Simply great blue jacket.


----------



## Fading Fast

@upr_crust, most importantly, happy you weren't seriously injured.

I know I've mentioned them before, but those tassel loafers are fantastic as is that entire outfit. I bet @Flanderian would be a fan.


----------



## never behind

I am glad you are okay @upr_crust. I was worried when I hadn't seen you post for a while. I was hoping you were on vacation.


----------



## upr_crust

never behind said:


> I am glad you are okay @upr_crust. I was worried when I hadn't seen you post for a while. I was hoping you were on vacation.


I was on vacation - I just fell down early on during it. I am better now, thank you.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is just about perfect here today in NYC - sunny, low humidity, and highs around 26C/78F. I am having lunch with a friend of very long standing this afternoon - a casual affair for which I am most likely overdressed, but, it wouldn't be the first time (nor the last, I suspect). At least everything is cotton, save the tie and the pocket square.

Sports jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt, trousers, and cap - Brooks Brothers
Tie - no brand name
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes -Magnanni
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather is just about perfect here today in NYC - sunny, low humidity, and highs around 26C/78F. I am having lunch with a friend of very long standing this afternoon - a casual affair for which I am most likely overdressed, but, it wouldn't be the first time (nor the last, I suspect). At least everything is cotton, save the tie and the pocket square.
> 
> Sports jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt, trousers, and cap - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - no brand name
> Pocket square - Alain Figaret
> Shoes -Magnanni
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 59140
> View attachment 59141
> View attachment 59142
> View attachment 59143
> View attachment 59144
> View attachment 59145
> View attachment 59146


IMHO, a perfect outfit for lunch with a good friend on a beautiful Spring day in Gotham.


----------



## never behind

Actually heading out to a business luncheon. First one in 15 months!

Jacket - HSM
Pocket Square - Kent Wang
OCBD - Proper Cloth
Trousers - Hertling
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC remains mild, dry and sunny, for today at least, with predictions for hotter, more humid weather coming as early as tomorrow. Thus, the window of opportunity for wearing today's ensemble comfortably is today.

As I have said before, a three-piece linen suit is something of a logical absurdity, but a very attractive one nonetheless, and my Facebook account has been spitting out memories of me wearing today's suit, giving me the itch to wear it, before the weather turns so hot and humid that the thought of long trousers is unbearable, never mind a waistcoat. As I am unconstrained by employment from wearing whatever happens to come to mind, I am indulging that luxury to the full.

Suit, shirt, and tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Saks Fifth Avenue
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Santoni, via Saks Fifth Avenue
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## bernoulli

How do I dress down one of the most conservative types of suits around? Patch pockets, museum calf blue shoes (which look black from a distance), a grenadine/shantung tie, and a touch of color in the PS. For once, I quite like the results of all this messing around (and the drape of the suit helps). Let's see if you agree.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is warming up from yesterday, such that I am down to only two pieces in linen from yesterday's three. Otherwise, today's attire was put together around today's jacket, and whatever could be scrounged from the archives that hadn't been worn in a while - fitting for a relaxing Friday.

Sports jacket, shoes, and cap - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Ike Behar
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - no name brand
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Pocket square - Robert Talbott


----------



## bernoulli

Today's theme is dealing with dissonance. Can I make a coherent ensemble out of pieces of different levels of formality? Again, you be the judge.

PS: I enjoy suits that drape as if made of iron.


----------



## Mike B

Summer Sunday best...

Jacket - J Crew
Shirt - Ratio
Tie - Lands End
Pants - Uniqlo
Shoes - AE


----------



## upr_crust

The weather, after several days of weather too warm and humid to don a jacket, has cleared - humidity and temperature are back to a comfortable level.

Today's suit I've owned for nearly 12 years, and when it was purchased, it was one of the more fitted suits in my wardrobe. Twelve years later, and several pounds lighter, it's no longer quite so fitted, but it is comfortable, and there is always room for a plain grey suit in one's wardrobe. Accessories are a mixed bag - the shirt, a purchase from Thomas Pink at Heathrow, Terminal 3, duty free, probably a decade or more ago; the cufflinks, from a jeweler in lower Manhattan long since closed; and the shoes, my first navy blue pair, bought several years ago.

Suit - Brooks Brothers, Regent model
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Charvet, via Bergdorf Goodman
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## never behind

Back to the office today for a team meeting, so went casual. I like the Kent Wang polo. The collar is nice, as it holds its shape. I do wish the arm holes were a little smaller. I like the hefty MOP buttons.

Khakis - Jack Donnelly
Shoes - Herring


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is again lovely here in NYC - sunny, pleasantly warm with low humidity. I chose today's suit on the basis that I've not worn it in a long while, and I've always found this suit most comfortable to wear.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Regent model
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Company
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## never behind

Nice ensemble. I’ve always enjoyed orange ties.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is warming up, and getting more humid. I had not planned on wearing today's attire today, but, looking at the long-range weather forecast, it seemed that today was the last day on which I could wear this outfit without melting into the pavement, so here I am.

I have included in the photos two of my latest descent into footwear madness, a result of visiting the sample sale at J Fitzpatrick - the pricing was too good not to take advantage.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Paul Stuart (I strongly suspect private labeled Crockett & Jones)
Hat - Scala
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## Fading Fast

@upr_crust. The new footwear is awesome. Both are beautiful. Enjoy and wear them in good health.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> The weather is again lovely here in NYC - sunny, pleasantly warm with low humidity. I chose today's suit on the basis that I've not worn it in a long while, and I've always found this suit most comfortable to wear.
> 
> Suit - Brooks Brothers Regent model
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Company
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 59731
> View attachment 59732
> View attachment 59733
> View attachment 59734
> View attachment 59735
> View attachment 59736


Awesome combination of Orange tie, Sir.


----------



## bernoulli

There was a miscommunication between the tailor and me. The fabric is different from the one I ordered. It was supposed to be a micro-check, but he ordered the houndstooth next to it. Alas, given how well he cut the suit, I ended up happy with the result. All is well that ends well?


----------



## bernoulli

New suit. Pretty happy with how it turned out. I can use it for business or for fun, as I can play around with the vest.


----------



## upr_crust

The heat wave has finally ended in NYC, but the impulse to fully dress up has yet to re-appear, hence today's casual attire.

Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model Cobham
Cap - Paul Stuart

Also, due to the ministrations of my good friend and fellow poster Bernoulli, I have ordered the following shoes from Septieme Largeur, with the following custom patinations, as per 7L's web site:

Achille (lace-ups) with the R015 patina

Louis-Charles (double monks), with the M097 patina

Photos below:


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has gone from steamy to quite cool over the last couple of days, and I'm having dinner out with friends this evening, and have decided to dress up a little, as it's now possible to go outside without melting.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Magnanni
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weather in NYC has gone from steamy to quite cool over the last couple of days, and I'm having dinner out with friends this evening, and have decided to dress up a little, as it's now possible to go outside without melting.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - Magnanni
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 60570
> View attachment 60571
> View attachment 60572
> View attachment 60573
> View attachment 60574
> View attachment 60575
> 
> 
> 
> The weather in NYC has gone from steamy to quite cool over the last couple of days, and I'm having dinner out with friends this evening, and have decided to dress up a little, as it's now possible to go outside without melting.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - Magnanni
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 60570
> View attachment 60571
> View attachment 60572
> View attachment 60573
> View attachment 60574
> View attachment 60575
Click to expand...

Perfect for a summer dinner with friends; the jacket is splendid!


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has gone from steamy to quite cool over the last couple of days, and I'm having dinner out with friends this evening, and have decided to dress up a little, as it's now possible to go outside without melting.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - Magnanni
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 60570
> View attachment 60571
> View attachment 60572
> View attachment 60573
> View attachment 60574
> View attachment 60575


Those loafers are quite handsome...a perfect foundation on which to build one of your fantastic summer rigs! Looking great, as always.


----------



## bernoulli

Today is blue and grey. I am still getting used to the cut of these trousers, which are fuller than my usual. And yes, the kicks are a bit incongruous.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> Today is blue and grey. I am still getting used to the cut of these trousers, which are fuller than my usual. And yes, the kicks are a bit incongruous.
> 
> View attachment 60645
> 
> View attachment 60643
> View attachment 60644
> View attachment 60646
> 
> View attachment 60647


Your boots look quite handsome, but may I ask what the vintage finish/patina is called and how do you maintain it? With just a bit of leather conditioner on a very occasional basis, I would think. In any event, a very distinguished look today!


----------



## Jeff84

Trading my yard work clothes for something more suitable for a trip to the dentist on this 90 degree day.
Brooks Brothers polo and shorts.
Johnston & Murphy driving mocs.
Trafalgar belt.


----------



## bernoulli

I don't think the patina has a name. I asked 7L for a cloudy grey type of patina and this is what the patina artists came up with. I am quite happy. I haven't had to condition it yet but my plan is to use a bit of Saphir renovateur, which is the lightest leather cleaner I know, and nothing else. In other words, I will follow exactly what you recommend: occasional leather conditioning. In my experience, their shoes are extremely sturdy, I have pairs bought almost 10 years ago that look good as new, even though I have neglected them for a long time.



eagle2250 said:


> Your boots look quite handsome, but may I ask what the vintage finish/patina is called and how do you maintain it? With just a bit of leather conditioner on a very occasional basis, I would think. In any event, a very distinguished look today!


----------



## bernoulli

Robot poses ahoy.


----------



## bernoulli




----------



## upr_crust

After about two weeks of typically hot, humid June/July weather in NYC, it has cooled off to the point where the donning of a suit jacket is not a torture, and I am tired of living in polo shirts, shorts and sneakers, so here's my attire for the afternoon. I've never worn today's suit as a two-piece before - always with the matching waistcoat - so there is that small experiment for the day as well.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via New & Lingwood
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model Gower2
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> After about two weeks of typically hot, humid June/July weather in NYC, it has cooled off to the point where the donning of a suit jacket is not a torture, and I am tired of living in polo shirts, shorts and sneakers, so here's my attire for the afternoon. I've never worn today's suit as a two-piece before - always with the matching waistcoat - so there is that small experiment for the day as well.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model Gower2
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 60989
> View attachment 60990
> View attachment 60991
> View attachment 60992
> View attachment 60993
> View attachment 60994


Glad the weather allowed for a post as you've been missed.

Love everything, in particular, the shoes both by themselves and with that suit.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> After about two weeks of typically hot, humid June/July weather in NYC, it has cooled off to the point where the donning of a suit jacket is not a torture, and I am tired of living in polo shirts, shorts and sneakers, so here's my attire for the afternoon. I've never worn today's suit as a two-piece before - always with the matching waistcoat - so there is that small experiment for the day as well.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model Gower2
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 60989
> View attachment 60990
> View attachment 60991
> View attachment 60992
> View attachment 60993
> View attachment 60994


To my eye, today's rig could be best described with one word...Refreshing....and you, as always, wear it so very well! Thanks for all that you bring to this forum, my friend.


----------



## bernoulli

Is it weird that my favorite summer suit is double-breasted? I enjoyed the combination of light grey and green. I got the summer look I was going for, I think.


----------



## bernoulli

Today I set a goal for myself: can I pull off wearing items that I really don't like much, creating an interesting outfit? I do like the vest and the shoes but the shirt is most likely going to be retired soon, and I don't care much for the tie and the blandness of the suit fabric.


----------



## bernoulli

Grey is an underrated shoe color. Also, one of my two favorite braces.


----------



## ADOS Larry

upr_crust said:


> After a day away, due to the predicted monsoon of yesterday (and it did pour buckets for a short period, mid-afternoon yesterday in NYC), the weather has returned to winter, temporarily. I am taking advantage, and getting one last wearing of one of my favorite suits in, before it goes to the cleaners, and then into hibernation for the spring/summer season. I've paired it with a tie that I've owned for some 20+ years, and cufflinks that I almost never wear (they're a bit formal - and blingy - to pair with most suits, but today's suit can handle them).
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Ike Behar
> Tie - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Braces & face mask - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Lock, London
> 
> View attachment 57095
> View attachment 57096
> View attachment 57097
> View attachment 57098
> View attachment 57099
> View attachment 57100
> View attachment 57101


----------



## ADOS Larry

Some years ago I watched a show (I believe it was Boardwalk Empire). A mobster told a young Al Capone he was still wearing a kid's cap. He should wear a man's hat. The next scene Capone dissed the cap and was wearing a hat!. Caps are cool. I believe we as men need to go back to wearing...Hats! Every photo here when adorning a hat...Just cool!


----------



## upr_crust

I should title this posting "Christmas in July", or, more accurately, "What I bought myself for Christmas in July" - two recent purchases - the boots and the tie - which, having an idle hour this evening, I decided to try on in context, i.e. with an outfit that plausibly shows them off to some advantage. Obviously, the heat and humidity of a New York City summer are getting to me, but my folly is of a harmless and benign nature, so please be indulgent.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet, via Saks Fifth Avenue (a "crime of opportunity", i.e. deeply discounted)
Cufflinks - Corcione, Napoli
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Boots - J. Fitzpatrick
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I should title this posting "Christmas in July", or, more accurately, "What I bought myself for Christmas in July" - two recent purchases - the boots and the tie - which, having an idle hour this evening, I decided to try on in context, i.e. with an outfit that plausibly shows them off to some advantage. Obviously, the heat and humidity of a New York City summer are getting to me, but my folly is of a harmless and benign nature, so please be indulgent.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Charvet, via Saks Fifth Avenue (a "crime of opportunity", i.e. deeply discounted)
> Cufflinks - Corcione, Napoli
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Boots - J. Fitzpatrick
> Hat - Lock, London
> 
> View attachment 61372
> View attachment 61373
> View attachment 61374
> View attachment 61375
> View attachment 61376
> View attachment 61377
> View attachment 61378
> View attachment 61379


Love the tie and boots - enjoy them both. The boots are @RogerP impressive, which is a very high compliment.

Your outstanding outfit has a "Boardwalk Empire" echo.


----------



## bernoulli

Following @upr_crust, the best of us all is a tall order, but I claim greatness by association as the tie was his gift. Today, I chose one of my two or three favorite suits, even if it displays the results of some weird choices.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> Following @upr_crust, the best of us all is a tall order, but I claim greatness by association as the tie was his gift. Today, I chose one of my two or three favorite suits, even if it displays the results of some weird choices.
> 
> View attachment 61385
> View attachment 61386
> View attachment 61384
> View attachment 61383


As seems to be your way, my friend, you are looking quite good from head to foot this (and every) day, but I must tell you, I am most impressed by your shoes. Those handsome wing tips have seen a fair amount of wear, but have also been well cared for and maintained, throughout their service to you. A gentleman's shoes tell us a lot about the man and in this case, it is all good! Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## bernoulli

I don't think it is hard to pick up which type of fabric the suit and shirt are made from.

@eagle2250, thank you for your kind words. This pair is indeed dear to me. It was the first pair for which I spent a significant amount of money. I made a mistake a bought a size too large. No matter. I will keep taking care of it and wearing it with pride.


----------



## upr_crust

Now it is I who is at the disadvantage of comparison, posting directly after Bernoulli.

The weather in NYC has held out for a second day of warm but bearable temperatures and relatively low humidity, so I have made my second attempt this week at dressing properly - this time to be worn outside, in the real world (meeting a friend for an early dinner). Today's suit is entirely unlined, which should help me not turn into a sweaty mess immediately upon leaving my apartment.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Sunglasses - Warby Parker


----------



## upr_crust

What I am wearing today, if photographed and posted, would be a scandal for this forum (polo shirt, shorts, flip-flops), but what I have received in the mail today is much more on point - my custom patinated shoes from Septieme Largeur. I hope that you enjoy . . .


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> What I am wearing today, if photographed and posted, would be a scandal for this forum (polo shirt, shorts, flip-flops), but what I have received in the mail today is much more on point - my custom patinated shoes from Septieme Largeur. I hope that you enjoy . . .
> 
> View attachment 61652
> View attachment 61653
> View attachment 61654
> View attachment 61655
> View attachment 61656
> View attachment 61657


Stunning!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has cooled off enough such that the thought of donning a suit jacket does not fill one with dread, and as it has been seven days since I've last donned a tie, and only the second day this week that I've donned long trousers, I thought I would celebrate the break in the weather.

I've also added photographs "in context" of my last three footwear purchases - the black J Fitzpatrick semi-brogue boots, the two special orders from Septieme Largeur, the aubergine lace-ups, and the brown double monks, both accented with crocodile leather.

TGIF

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Shoes - J Fitzpatrick butterfly loafers


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has cooled off enough such that the thought of donning a suit jacket does not fill one with dread, and as it has been seven days since I've last donned a tie, and only the second day this week that I've donned long trousers, I thought I would celebrate the break in the weather.
> 
> I've also added photographs "in context" of my last three footwear purchases - the black J Fitzpatrick semi-brogue boots, the two special orders from Septieme Largeur, the aubergine lace-ups, and the brown double monks, both accented with crocodile leather.
> 
> TGIF
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Shoes - J Fitzpatrick butterfly loafers
> 
> View attachment 61730
> View attachment 61731
> View attachment 61732
> View attachment 61733
> View attachment 61734
> View attachment 61735
> View attachment 61736
> View attachment 61737
> View attachment 61738


Wearing these shoes does indeed put them in the proper context to fully appreciate them. They are stunning and the craftsmanship is outstanding!


----------



## Fading Fast

wildcat1976 said:


> Wearing these shoes does indeed put them in the proper context to fully appreciate them. They are stunning and the craftsmanship is outstanding!


What he ⇧ said.


----------



## Gimlet321

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has cooled off enough such that the thought of donning a suit jacket does not fill one with dread, and as it has been seven days since I've last donned a tie, and only the second day this week that I've donned long trousers, I thought I would celebrate the break in the weather.
> 
> I've also added photographs "in context" of my last three footwear purchases - the black J Fitzpatrick semi-brogue boots, the two special orders from Septieme Largeur, the aubergine lace-ups, and the brown double monks, both accented with crocodile leather.
> 
> TGIF
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Shoes - J Fitzpatrick butterfly loafers
> 
> View attachment 61730
> View attachment 61731
> View attachment 61732
> View attachment 61733
> View attachment 61734
> View attachment 61735
> View attachment 61736
> View attachment 61737
> View attachment 61738


That suit, shirt, and tie combination is perfection, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Rosarito

Day four of jury service. Good times.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be unnaturally pleasant for early August - almost cool in the mornings, and pleasantly warm with low humidity in the afternoons. Grabbing this meteorological opportunity to get another wearing out of today's suit, I have donned that logical absurdity known as a three piece linen suit. Channeling then, my best Tom Wolfe . . .

Suit & tie - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC continues to be unnaturally pleasant for early August - almost cool in the mornings, and pleasantly warm with low humidity in the afternoons. Grabbing this meteorological opportunity to get another wearing out of today's suit, I have donned that logical absurdity known as a three piece linen suit. Channeling then, my best Tom Wolfe . . .
> 
> Suit & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Pocket square - Alain Figaret
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 61869
> View attachment 61870
> View attachment 61871
> View attachment 61872
> View attachment 61873
> View attachment 61874


A great outfit. There must be a garden party awaiting you somewhere?


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> A great outfit. There must be a garden party awaiting you somewhere?


I only wish there were - though I have worn this suit to the Frick Garden Party more than once.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC continues to be unnaturally pleasant for early August - almost cool in the mornings, and pleasantly warm with low humidity in the afternoons. Grabbing this meteorological opportunity to get another wearing out of today's suit, I have donned that logical absurdity known as a three piece linen suit. Channeling then, my best Tom Wolfe . . .
> 
> Suit & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Pocket square - Alain Figaret
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 61869
> View attachment 61870
> View attachment 61871
> View attachment 61872
> View attachment 61873
> View attachment 61874





wildcat1976 said:


> A great outfit. There must be a garden party awaiting you somewhere?





upr_crust said:


> I only wish there were - though I have worn this suit to the Frick Garden Party more than once.


I remember that suit from past Frick outings.

I'm with @wildcat1976, I can see a garden party, but one out of a F. Scott Fitzgerald novel.

Really well done outfit. Your shoe game has been incredibly strong lately even by your own very high standards.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is overcast, but cooler than average, certainly, for early August, allowing the pachinko machine that is my sartorial brain to set to work. One of the menswear sites to which I post was debating the relevance of paisley ties (or, more generally, richly patterned ties); a friend suggested that I wear something colorful today; and I have new toys (in the form of new shoes) with which to play. Let's see if I was able to satisfy the disparate suggestions of world at large with my final results.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Paul Stuart
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Braces - Paul Stuart (Albert Thurston)
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris - custom colored


----------



## bernoulli

Wow, just wow. What a perfect ensemble, @upr_crust. Color combination is fantastic. Shoes complement the suit perfectly. You even matched braces with the tie. Even the dimple is fire. I am almost ashamed to post today's fit, which is monochromatic. Today is too warm for a 3-piece, but I like how the vest turned out.























































upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is overcast, but cooler than average, certainly, for early August, allowing the pachinko machine that is my sartorial brain to set to work. One of the menswear sites to which I post was debating the relevance of paisley ties (or, more generally, richly patterned ties); a friend suggested that I wear something colorful today; and I have new toys (in the form of new shoes) with which to play. Let's see if I was able to satisfy the disparate suggestions of world at large with my final results.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Paul Stuart
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
> Braces - Paul Stuart (Albert Thurston)
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris - custom colored
> 
> View attachment 61924
> View attachment 61925
> View attachment 61926
> View attachment 61927
> View attachment 61928
> View attachment 61929


----------



## Mskhn

Tight-fitting maroon express button-up shirt. Stitched straight leg pants in AE dark light wash orange. Converse in black and grey. Black belt is the highest level of martial arts. Socks in black. Zip-up hoodie in light grey. Oh, and a phone headset, of course.


----------



## bernoulli

I miss Copenhell and other metal festivals. On another topic, these are my favorite braces.


----------



## Jeff84

bernoulli said:


> Wow, just wow. What a perfect ensemble, @upr_crust. Color combination is fantastic. Shoes complement the suit perfectly. You even matched braces with the tie. Even the dimple is fire. I am almost ashamed to post today's fit, which is monochromatic. Today is too warm for a 3-piece, but I like how the vest turned out.
> 
> View attachment 61943
> View attachment 61945
> View attachment 61946
> View attachment 61947
> View attachment 61948
> 
> View attachment 61949
> 
> View attachment 61944


Wow that is sharp!!


----------



## bernoulli

Blue and gray make my day.


----------



## Rosarito

Jury service day nine. Feeling a bit like a blueberry.


----------



## EclecticSr.

bernoulli said:


> Blue and gray make my day.
> 
> View attachment 62231
> View attachment 62232
> View attachment 62233


Does your tailor own a ruler? Or at least a pair of glasses and a mirror, or, are you pulling our leg


----------



## bernoulli

Brown suits are underrated.


----------



## bernoulli

I am more of a suit guy, but when doning a sports jacket, I usually incorporate a knit tie just for fun. Maybe a brown shoe would have been better, but we win some, lose some.


----------



## bernoulli

Today's ensemble is a tribute to @upr_crust. The pocket square, tie and cufflinks are a gift from the man himself. The shirt is a gift from his husband. My sartorial journey has been heavily informed by @upr_crust and I am lucky to have him as a beacon. He is not only a sartorial master; He is also one of the most cultured people I have ever met.

Of course, every mistake in today's fit is mine alone, and any merits come from learning directly from the best.


----------



## bernoulli

I am not a fan of charcoal suits, but my only example is growing on me.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has cooled and dried out enough such that one can don a lightweight suit without fear of immediately becoming a pool of sweat. As it's mid-August, and I hadn't yet donned my one seersucker suit, I thought it was high time that I had. I wore this particular combo several years ago to a Frick Garden Party, when they were held in the heat of midsummer (now they're held in late spring - much more forgiving to the attendees), and thought that I would like to wear it again.

Suit, shirt, tie & shoes - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - no name brand
Hat - Peter Grimm

(Thank you, Bernoulli, in my absence, for keeping this thread alive and interesting.)


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has cooled and dried out enough such that one can don a lightweight suit without fear of immediately becoming a pool of sweat. As it's mid-August, and I hadn't yet donned my one seersucker suit, I thought it was high time that I had. I wore this particular combo several years ago to a Frick Garden Party, when they were held in the heat of midsummer (now they're held in late spring - much more forgiving to the attendees), and thought that I would like to wear it again.
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie & shoes - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> (Thank you, Bernoulli, in my absence, for keeping this thread alive and interesting.)
> 
> View attachment 62577
> View attachment 62578
> View attachment 62579
> View attachment 62580
> View attachment 62581
> View attachment 62582


Love the outfit. As always, you bring something extra to it as with those wonderful suede tassel loafers. Not a traditional pick, but they work really well.

Living in the same city as you, as you know I do, I was not concerned, as I usually am, when you hadn't posted for days as I assumed you didn't want to immolate yourself in a suit. Holy smokes was it hot and humid most of last week.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Love the outfit. As always, you bring something extra to it as with those wonderful suede tassel loafers. Not a traditional pick, but they work really well.
> 
> Living in the same city as you, as you know I do, I was not concerned, as I usually am, when you hadn't posted for days as I assumed you didn't want to immolate yourself in a suit. Holy smokes was it hot and humid most of last week.


Yes, it was so warm and humid for so long I was beginning to forget how to dress up. I am glad that it is cooler and drier, at least for the moment, but, August in NYC has never been cool and mild.


----------



## Gimlet321

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has cooled and dried out enough such that one can don a lightweight suit without fear of immediately becoming a pool of sweat. As it's mid-August, and I hadn't yet donned my one seersucker suit, I thought it was high time that I had. I wore this particular combo several years ago to a Frick Garden Party, when they were held in the heat of midsummer (now they're held in late spring - much more forgiving to the attendees), and thought that I would like to wear it again.
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie & shoes - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> (Thank you, Bernoulli, in my absence, for keeping this thread alive and interesting.)
> 
> View attachment 62577
> View attachment 62578
> View attachment 62579
> View attachment 62580
> View attachment 62581
> View attachment 62582


Fantastic tie!


----------



## bernoulli

Rigor mortis has not set in despite the stiffness of the first pose.


----------



## bernoulli

Ambivalent about today's ensemble.


----------



## bernoulli

Started with the tie and built the ensemble to complement it. I still don't know if the tie has any future in my wardrobe but I am pleased with today's efforts.


----------



## upr_crust

Even though the temperatures outside today in NYC are currently at 32C/90F, I am suited up this afternoon, as I am meeting a friend from out of town for drinks at the Campbell Apartment at Grand Central, as he requested some place where one can be nicely dressed and not look out of place. The options for the day were linen or seersucker, and as I'd last worn seersucker only last week, I opted for linen. (Note: I've eschewed the wearing of a hat, as the distance between my apartment and Grand Central is not far, and I didn't wish the annoyance of trying to find a place for it, once I got to the Campbell Apartment.)

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Corcione, Napoli
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Even though the temperatures outside today in NYC are currently at 32C/90F, I am suited up this afternoon, as I am meeting a friend from out of town for drinks at the Campbell Apartment at Grand Central, as he requested some place where one can be nicely dressed and not look out of place. The options for the day were linen or seersucker, and as I'd last worn seersucker only last week, I opted for linen. (Note: I've eschewed the wearing of a hat, as the distance between my apartment and Grand Central is not far, and I didn't wish the annoyance of trying to find a place for it, once I got to the Campbell Apartment.)
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Hermes
> Cufflinks - Corcione, Napoli
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 63070
> View attachment 63071
> View attachment 63072
> View attachment 63073
> View attachment 63074
> View attachment 63075


Wonderful outfit and perfect for one of my favorite NYC bars. It's a shame more people don't dress up when they go there as its architecture is perfect for it. Have a good time.


----------



## bernoulli

I like this combination more than I should. Hope you agree.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is hot and humid - 33C (feels like 38C)/91F (feels like 100F) - a perfect day to stay indoors with the A/C on. However, this evening, my husband and I have been invited for a suited cocktail party in the financial district, and, having the time to luxuriate in what is very much a first-world problem, I have spent this afternoon trying to decide between two outfits. Thinking that it might be of interest to you what the choices might be, I've donned and photographed both for your viewing pleasure. Any opinions, of course, will be of interest, but the final decision is ultimately mine.

Grey suit:
Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Albert Thurston via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Septieme Largeur

Blue suit:
Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Septieme Largeur


----------



## ItalianStyle

Any chance you can change outfit halfway through the party? Because I think they both look terrific!
Hard pressed I would prefer the second, but only because I *personally* prefer SB over DB suits.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is hot and humid - 33C (feels like 38C)/91F (feels like 100F) - a perfect day to stay indoors with the A/C on. However, this evening, my husband and I have been invited for a suited cocktail party in the financial district, and, having the time to luxuriate in what is very much a first-world problem, I have spent this afternoon trying to decide between two outfits. Thinking that it might be of interest to you what the choices might be, I've donned and photographed both for your viewing pleasure. Any opinions, of course, will be of interest, but the final decision is ultimately mine.
> 
> Grey suit:
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Chipp
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
> Braces - Albert Thurston via Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur
> 
> Blue suit:
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur
> View attachment 63186
> View attachment 63187
> View attachment 63188
> View attachment 63189
> View attachment 63190
> View attachment 63191
> View attachment 63192
> View attachment 63193
> View attachment 63194
> View attachment 63195


If it is for cocktails, I vote for the grey suit; the shoes nailed it for me!


----------



## Oviatt

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is hot and humid - 33C (feels like 38C)/91F (feels like 100F) - a perfect day to stay indoors with the A/C on. However, this evening, my husband and I have been invited for a suited cocktail party in the financial district, and, having the time to luxuriate in what is very much a first-world problem, I have spent this afternoon trying to decide between two outfits. Thinking that it might be of interest to you what the choices might be, I've donned and photographed both for your viewing pleasure. Any opinions, of course, will be of interest, but the final decision is ultimately mine.
> 
> Grey suit:
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Chipp
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
> Braces - Albert Thurston via Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur
> 
> Blue suit:
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur
> View attachment 63186
> View attachment 63187
> View attachment 63188
> View attachment 63189
> View attachment 63190
> View attachment 63191
> View attachment 63192
> View attachment 63193
> View attachment 63194
> View attachment 63195


Both look great! The pinstripes look a bit more bankerly. Glad you went to the Campbell Apartment--one of my favorite places in NYC.


----------



## bernoulli

Boring outfit but it comes with a story. Tie is a grenadine from Damiano Presta (Rome). I was browsing his ware when he arrived at the store. My Italian is not great but I can communicate. We start talking. He realizes I am not a complete schmuck and starts to get into really interesting technical details after I ask him a couple of questions about the difficulty of working with grenadine fabric etc. He showed me some of his most eccentric creations that were not on display, going on for a while about the difficulties of his approach. Anyway, after 30 minutes and selecting a couple of ties, he threw a 20% discount just because he fancied our conversation, broken Italian and all. My first expensive tie purchase turned out much better than I hoped for. To this day, his grenadine ties are some of my favorite and will never fall out of favor in my rotation.

Finally, the coordination between braces and tie was accidental but I am happy with how it turned out.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Cordings Linen Jacket
CT Egyptian cotton shirt
Brooks Brothers Tie
At my 65th Birthday dinner.


----------



## Fading Fast

David J. Cooper said:


> View attachment 63467
> 
> Cordings Linen Jacket
> CT Egyptian cotton shirt
> Brooks Brothers Tie
> At my 65th Birthday dinner.


You look great - happy birthday! Very classic outfit.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Thank you very much FF. My Mrs managed to make me look less scary then the selfies I take.


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> View attachment 63467
> 
> Cordings Linen Jacket
> CT Egyptian cotton shirt
> Brooks Brothers Tie
> At my 65th Birthday dinner.


A rather comforting take on the concept of a birthday suit, eh? Echoing member Fading Fast's words, Happy Birthday, my friend!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Thank you very much Eagle and it is actually a suit but only the jacket is visible.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

David J. Cooper said:


> View attachment 63467
> 
> Cordings Linen Jacket
> CT Egyptian cotton shirt
> Brooks Brothers Tie
> At my 65th Birthday dinner.


Belated birthday greetings! You are looking dapper, mellow, and youthful.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Thanks so much Vecchio. I was mellow and hadn’t touched the wine yet.


----------



## upr_crust

It's been a week since I last posted, and there has been major changes in the weather, the latest brought on by the leftovers of Hurricane Ida, which deluged the metro NYC area, but, in its aftermath, the weather has turned cooler, drier and sunny.

After last week's tossup between two ensembles, I chose the blue suit of the two choices, but, this Friday, I am giving the grey suit its chance to show itself. I kept the accessorization the same as last week, as I liked the combination - forgive me, but sartorial history is repeating itself.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Chipp (a present from a good and generous friend)
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris (custom patinated)


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> It's been a week since I last posted, and there has been major changes in the weather, the latest brought on by the leftovers of Hurricane Ida, which deluged the metro NYC area, but, in its aftermath, the weather has turned cooler, drier and sunny.
> 
> After last week's tossup between two ensembles, I chose the blue suit of the two choices, but, this Friday, I am giving the grey suit its chance to show itself. I kept the accessorization the same as last week, as I liked the combination - forgive me, but sartorial history is repeating itself.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Chipp (a present from a good and generous friend)
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
> Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris (custom patinated)
> 
> View attachment 63479
> View attachment 63480
> View attachment 63481
> View attachment 63482
> View attachment 63483
> View attachment 63484


Another very nice rig, but I really love the Skull & Crossbones braces! Your shoes are also quite handsome.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is currently optimal - sunny, pleasantly warm, with low humidity - a perfect day to dress up.

As it is, I was a bit self-indulgent yesterday, and bought myself a sports jacket from the Paul Stuart warehouse sale, a photo of which I've included in today's set of shots. As an end-of-season item, it was marked down precipitously, and I am off to a good alterations tailor to have the sleeves shortened and finished after this posting. It is also one size smaller than the bulk of my suit jackets - a size I've not worn since the first Reagan administration. There must be something to this diet and exercise regimen I am on . . .

Suit - Phineas Cole/Paul Stuart
Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is currently optimal - sunny, pleasantly warm, with low humidity - a perfect day to dress up.
> 
> As it is, I was a bit self-indulgent yesterday, and bought myself a sports jacket from the Paul Stuart warehouse sale, a photo of which I've included in today's set of shots. As an end-of-season item, it was marked down precipitously, and I am off to a good alterations tailor to have the sleeves shortened and finished after this posting. It is also one size smaller than the bulk of my suit jackets - a size I've not worn since the first Reagan administration. There must be something to this diet and exercise regimen I am on . . .
> 
> Suit - Phineas Cole/Paul Stuart
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 63743
> View attachment 63744
> View attachment 63745
> View attachment 63746
> View attachment 63747
> View attachment 63748


The sports jacket is sharp!


----------



## bernoulli

This suit is a keeper. I like it a lot.


----------



## wildcat1976

bernoulli said:


> This suit is a keeper. I like it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 63788
> View attachment 63789
> View attachment 63790
> View attachment 63791
> View attachment 63792


The smart-looking tie really makes the entire outfit stand out!


----------



## bernoulli

I am happy with the fit even though it is kinda boring.


----------



## semil

bernoulli said:


> I am happy with the fit even though it is kinda boring.
> 
> View attachment 63851
> View attachment 63849
> View attachment 63850
> View attachment 63852
> View attachment 63853


Perhaps I am being stodgy, but I find this a good look and not boring.


----------



## upr_crust

After two days of threat of rain, or rain, or high humidity, or all of the above, the weather in NYC has dried out and cooled such that one can wear a suit outdoors without fear of heat stroke.

Attempting to rotate through my wardrobe, today's suit hasn't been worn in a long time, and today's tie even longer. It is always interesting to explore the archives . . .

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris (custom patination)


----------



## never behind

It's a warm, dreary day today, so trying a little color to liven up the blues.

Jacket - J Press
Shirt - Proper Cloth
Trousers - Santorelli (Nordstrom)
Socks - Mes Chaussettes Rouges
Shoes - Herring (by Cheaney)


----------



## bernoulli

With the temperature cooling down, I will be cycling to work every day.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> With the temperature cooling down, I will be cycling to work every day.
> 
> View attachment 64076
> View attachment 64075
> View attachment 64077


I like the rig, love the mirror shine on those shoes, and greatly admire your initiative in cycling to work. Years back I tried that for awhile, but I'm one of those types that has got to shower after such efforts. Hence, I had to pre-position clothes at work and had to arrive early enough to allow time to make myself presentable. I guess it must have been too much of a hassle and I gave it up after a couple of weeks. Keep up your effort...I admire the fortitude!


----------



## upr_crust

I've not worn a jacket or tie since a week ago yesterday, but this evening, my husband and I celebrated our sixth wedding anniversary, for which we got dressed up, for a dinner at the Leopard at des Artistes, formerly the Cafe Des Artistes, a venerable institution on the Upper West Side of Manhattan. Much deliciousness ensued . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC (defunct, alas)
Featured desserts were a chocolate mousse, and a delice de limoncello . . .


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> I've not worn a jacket or tie since a week ago yesterday, but this evening, my husband and I celebrated our sixth wedding anniversary, for which we got dressed up, for a dinner at the Leopard at des Artistes, formerly the Cafe Des Artistes, a venerable institution on the Upper West Side of Manhattan. Much deliciousness ensued . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
> Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC (defunct, alas)
> Featured desserts were a chocolate mousse, and a delice de limoncello . . .
> 
> View attachment 64130
> View attachment 64131
> View attachment 64132
> View attachment 64133
> View attachment 64134
> View attachment 64135
> View attachment 64136
> View attachment 64137
> View attachment 64138
> View attachment 64139


Two impeccably dressed gentlemen! Happy anniversary to you and your husband, my friend.

PS: May we assume you ate those artful dessert plates after photographing them. My growling stomach wants to know.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Two impeccably dressed gentlemen! Happy anniversary to you and your husband, my friend.
> 
> PS: May we assume you ate those artful dessert plates after photographing them. My growling stomach wants to know.


Thank you, Eagle, and yes, those impeccable plates were consumed mere seconds after the photos were taken, gleefully.


----------



## Howard

Wow, nice photo Happy Anniversary to you both.


----------



## bernoulli

Conservative attire for a boring meeting. Given I wanted to entertain myself, I went for the most subdued 4-pattern bingo I could envision.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cooled and cleared a bit, in anticipation of autumn (one can only hope), and my day, which was supposed to be taken up with dental work (I am in the process of my third root canal in the last 18 months - not a pleasant concept from several different angles) was postponed by a day at the request of my dentist. Making sartorial hay while the sun is shining (but not too hotly), I've dressed for the afternoon.

I've worn today's tie with today's suit before, and found it a pleasing combination, and a friend recently posted photos of himself in blue shoes with a grey suit, so, monkey see, monkey do. As it is, the taper on the trouser legs of this suit is so aggressive I've only worn low-cut loafers with this suit previously, but proper lace-up shoes seem to work adequately well as well.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie & braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## bernoulli

It is a holiday, the day is gorgeous, and autumn is upon us. Out to lunch and to wander aimlessly around the city. My favorite has a sweet lotus paste, lard, and a salted duck egg in the middle.


----------



## upr_crust

In some ways, the measure of a man's happiness is the scale of his problems - the smaller the problems, the greater the happiness. The scale of my present conundrum is such that I should be marked as "ecstatic, if slightly daft".

About a year ago, when retail shops were starting to re-open with some regularity here in NYC, I stopped by the local branch of New & Lingwood, where they had a rack of items on sale, at deep discount. One of them was a fuchsia and light blue Nehru jacket, in silk jacquard, patterned in N & L's trademark Russian peacock pattern. As a gag, I tried it on. Remarkably enough, it fit, and it was such an extraordinary article of clothing, and had been marked down to a temptingly low price, that I took the plunge, and bought it, with plans to wear it to the next large black-tie benefit party to which I would be invited.

A year passes by, and I am indeed attending a large museum benefit party in about four weeks time, and all plans were that I would wear the peacock jacket to the event.

Monday, I am out for my afternoon stroll, and I drop in on New & Lingwood once again. Once again, there is a rack of sale items, in the back, and on the end of the rack is a red and black silk jacquard dinner jacket, with black velvet shawl lapels. As a lark, I try it on (noting beforehand it appears to be my size). As it turns out, it is not only my size, but fits me exactly.

Yesterday, after a morning in which I spent two hours in a dentist's chair, as he performed root canal on a particularly ornery second molar, I returned to New & Lingwood, to see if I had hallucinated that the jacket fit me exactly. As it turns out, I had not, and again the jacket was marked down to a price that made temptation more powerful than fiscal probity.

I now have one party, and two "statement" articles of clothing - my conundrum is, which statement to make.

For comparison, I've photographed both jackets in context, accessorized in virtually the same manner - a matter on which opinion is welcome, though the ultimate decision as to which jacket I will wear remains mine.

Dinner jackets - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Vintage cummerbund
Stud set - Deakin & Francis, London
Braces - New & Lingwood
Trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> In some ways, the measure of a man's happiness is the scale of his problems - the smaller the problems, the greater the happiness. The scale of my present conundrum is such that I should be marked as "ecstatic, if slightly daft".
> 
> About a year ago, when retail shops were starting to re-open with some regularity here in NYC, I stopped by the local branch of New & Lingwood, where they had a rack of items on sale, at deep discount. One of them was a fuchsia and light blue Nehru jacket, in silk jacquard, patterned in N & L's trademark Russian peacock pattern. As a gag, I tried it on. Remarkably enough, it fit, and it was such an extraordinary article of clothing, and had been marked down to a temptingly low price, that I took the plunge, and bought it, with plans to wear it to the next large black-tie benefit party to which I would be invited.
> 
> A year passes by, and I am indeed attending a large museum benefit party in about four weeks time, and all plans were that I would wear the peacock jacket to the event.
> 
> Monday, I am out for my afternoon stroll, and I drop in on New & Lingwood once again. Once again, there is a rack of sale items, in the back, and on the end of the rack is a red and black silk jacquard dinner jacket, with black velvet shawl lapels. As a lark, I try it on (noting beforehand it appears to be my size). As it turns out, it is not only my size, but fits me exactly.
> 
> Yesterday, after a morning in which I spent two hours in a dentist's chair, as he performed root canal on a particularly ornery second molar, I returned to New & Lingwood, to see if I had hallucinated that the jacket fit me exactly. As it turns out, I had not, and again the jacket was marked down to a price that made temptation more powerful than fiscal probity.
> 
> I now have one party, and two "statement" articles of clothing - my conundrum is, which statement to make.
> 
> For comparison, I've photographed both jackets in context, accessorized in virtually the same manner - a matter on which opinion is welcome, though the ultimate decision as to which jacket I will wear remains mine.
> 
> Dinner jackets - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Vintage cummerbund
> Stud set - Deakin & Francis, London
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> View attachment 64411
> View attachment 64412
> View attachment 64413
> View attachment 64414
> View attachment 64415
> View attachment 64416
> View attachment 64417
> View attachment 64418


It is wonderful to hear that black tie events are re-starting. These two jackets are extraordinary and you wear both of them well. I would wear the read and black jacket. But you, my friend, are faced with a rare "no lose" situation. Enjoy the evening and post pictures.


----------



## semil

upr_crust said:


> In some ways, the measure of a man's happiness is the scale of his problems - the smaller the problems, the greater the happiness. The scale of my present conundrum is such that I should be marked as "ecstatic, if slightly daft".
> 
> About a year ago, when retail shops were starting to re-open with some regularity here in NYC, I stopped by the local branch of New & Lingwood, where they had a rack of items on sale, at deep discount. One of them was a fuchsia and light blue Nehru jacket, in silk jacquard, patterned in N & L's trademark Russian peacock pattern. As a gag, I tried it on. Remarkably enough, it fit, and it was such an extraordinary article of clothing, and had been marked down to a temptingly low price, that I took the plunge, and bought it, with plans to wear it to the next large black-tie benefit party to which I would be invited.
> 
> A year passes by, and I am indeed attending a large museum benefit party in about four weeks time, and all plans were that I would wear the peacock jacket to the event.
> 
> Monday, I am out for my afternoon stroll, and I drop in on New & Lingwood once again. Once again, there is a rack of sale items, in the back, and on the end of the rack is a red and black silk jacquard dinner jacket, with black velvet shawl lapels. As a lark, I try it on (noting beforehand it appears to be my size). As it turns out, it is not only my size, but fits me exactly.
> 
> Yesterday, after a morning in which I spent two hours in a dentist's chair, as he performed root canal on a particularly ornery second molar, I returned to New & Lingwood, to see if I had hallucinated that the jacket fit me exactly. As it turns out, I had not, and again the jacket was marked down to a price that made temptation more powerful than fiscal probity.
> 
> I now have one party, and two "statement" articles of clothing - my conundrum is, which statement to make.
> 
> For comparison, I've photographed both jackets in context, accessorized in virtually the same manner - a matter on which opinion is welcome, though the ultimate decision as to which jacket I will wear remains mine.
> 
> Dinner jackets - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Vintage cummerbund
> Stud set - Deakin & Francis, London
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> View attachment 64411
> View attachment 64412
> View attachment 64413
> View attachment 64414
> View attachment 64415
> View attachment 64416
> View attachment 64417
> View attachment 64418


We are so lucky to have first world problems. 👍


----------



## Fading Fast

wildcat1976 said:


> It is wonderful to hear that black tie events are re-starting. These two jackets are extraordinary and you wear both of them well. I would wear the read and black jacket. But you, my friend, are faced with a rare "no lose" situation. Enjoy the evening and post pictures.


⇧ I agree with this, but coin flip, I'd go with the new one - the red and black (but that's just the traditionalist in me showing through). Have fun and please let us know what you decide.


----------



## eagle2250

I agree with the post above...go with your newest acquisition. You will, as always, look smashing!


----------



## upr_crust

After two days of unsettled weather, the weather in NYC has cooled and brightened, making it possible again to dress for the day. As it is, today is the maiden voyage for today's sports jacket, a find from the Paul Stuart warehouse sale, just back from the tailor (adjustments to the sleeves, and sleeve buttons attached).

As the fabric is a wool/silk/linen blend, this is the tail end of the season in which I could conceivably wear it, but this afternoon should be warm enough to warrant such a lightweight garment.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Pocket square - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ A very Upr Crust pattern on the new - and beautiful - sport coat. Enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## bernoulli

I continue to be amazed by your ensembles. I am sure I speak for many others when I say that every single of your posts is a sartorial lesson. Of the highest caliber.



upr_crust said:


> After two days of unsettled weather, the weather in NYC has cooled and brightened, making it possible again to dress for the day. As it is, today is the maiden voyage for today's sports jacket, a find from the Paul Stuart warehouse sale, just back from the tailor (adjustments to the sleeves, and sleeve buttons attached).
> 
> As the fabric is a wool/silk/linen blend, this is the tail end of the season in which I could conceivably wear it, but this afternoon should be warm enough to warrant such a lightweight garment.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Pocket square - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
> Shoes - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 64468
> View attachment 64469
> View attachment 64470
> View attachment 64471
> View attachment 64472
> View attachment 64473


----------



## Jeff84

bernoulli said:


> It is a holiday, the day is gorgeous, and autumn is upon us. Out to lunch and to wander aimlessly around the city. My favorite has a sweet lotus paste, lard, and a salted duck egg in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 64332
> View attachment 64333
> 
> 
> View attachment 64334


Very nice!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Tilley Bucket Hat
Bean Norwegian Fisherman Sweater
BB Clark Advantage Trousers
Rancourt Harrison Boots
Bobby the Dog


----------



## upr_crust

Of all the days it decided to rain this week in NYC, it had to be today, a day on which I needed to be dressed for a luncheon for the Frick museum, and thus needed to be at least halfway presentable. Happily, I missed most of the raindrops en route to the lunch venue, and it stopped raining by the time that lunch had ended, though still it was unbearably humid.

With that in mind, today's suit is a summer weight suit, soon to visit the dry cleaner for the season, and not my best pair of shoes, though serviceable enough with this ensemble. I believe I escaped notice by the fashion police.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni manufacture)


----------



## eagle2250

David J. Cooper said:


> View attachment 64687
> 
> 
> Tilley Bucket Hat
> Bean Norwegian Fisherman Sweater
> BB Clark Advantage Trousers
> Rancourt Harrison Boots
> Bobby the Dog


A well dressed man of leisure...Life is indeed good!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Thank you eagle. It is nice to be on the road.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

David J. Cooper said:


> Thank you eagle. It is nice to be on the road.


Where are you? It reminds me of Lincoln City.


----------



## David J. Cooper

We are in Tofino BC on Vancouver Island. It reminds me of Northern California.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cooled and cleared enough in NYC such that suit wearing is a pleasure again, not a burden. The two ties shown separate from my fit pictures arrived in the mail this morning, and what better way to "play with one's new toys" but to integrate one of them into my attire for the day.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - London York
Cufflinks - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Weybridge


----------



## bernoulli

Surviving the heat.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> Surviving the heat.
> View attachment 64768
> 
> View attachment 64770
> View attachment 64769


"Surviving the heat" and doing so in perfect style. A great look, my friend!


----------



## upr_crust

One of the consequences of the recent lockdown was that my local shirt laundry service went out of business, and hence, since March 2020, I have been doing my own shirts. This has proven a cost savings, and is therapeutic in some ways (the Zen of the ironing board), but has made me more chary of wearing woven shirts willy-nilly, as I don't want such a large pile of them to iron on laundry day.

My excursion outside yesterday afternoon didn't last very long, and hence I've decided today to be lazy, and recycle yesterday's dress shirt for today's attire - a challenge, perhaps, to give the shirt a different context in which to function.

It is also cool today here in NYC, and I'm feeling brave enough to try wearing flannel outdoors - the first flannel of the season for me, and, as always with clothes one has not worn in several months, something of a spin of the roulette wheel to see how they fit. Happily, the suit still seems to fit fine.

I am also giving today's boots their maiden voyage in the real world.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Trafalgar
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Boots - J Fitzpatrick


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> One of the consequences of the recent lockdown was that my local shirt laundry service went out of business, and hence, since March 2020, I have been doing my own shirts. This has proven a cost savings, and is therapeutic in some ways (the Zen of the ironing board), but has made me more chary of wearing woven shirts willy-nilly, as I don't want such a large pile of them to iron on laundry day.
> 
> My excursion outside yesterday afternoon didn't last very long, and hence I've decided today to be lazy, and recycle yesterday's dress shirt for today's attire - a challenge, perhaps, to give the shirt a different context in which to function.
> 
> It is also cool today here in NYC, and I'm feeling brave enough to try wearing flannel outdoors - the first flannel of the season for me, and, as always with clothes one has not worn in several months, something of a spin of the roulette wheel to see how they fit. Happily, the suit still seems to fit fine.
> 
> I am also giving today's boots their maiden voyage in the real world.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Trafalgar
> Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
> Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Boots - J Fitzpatrick
> 
> View attachment 64777
> View attachment 64778
> View attachment 64779
> View attachment 64780
> View attachment 64781
> View attachment 64782


Just a splendid outfit, especially the suit and the boots.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> One of the consequences of the recent lockdown was that my local shirt laundry service went out of business, and hence, since March 2020, I have been doing my own shirts. This has proven a cost savings, and is therapeutic in some ways (the Zen of the ironing board), but has made me more chary of wearing woven shirts willy-nilly, as I don't want such a large pile of them to iron on laundry day.
> 
> My excursion outside yesterday afternoon didn't last very long, and hence I've decided today to be lazy, and recycle yesterday's dress shirt for today's attire - a challenge, perhaps, to give the shirt a different context in which to function.
> 
> It is also cool today here in NYC, and I'm feeling brave enough to try wearing flannel outdoors - the first flannel of the season for me, and, as always with clothes one has not worn in several months, something of a spin of the roulette wheel to see how they fit. Happily, the suit still seems to fit fine.
> 
> I am also giving today's boots their maiden voyage in the real world.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Trafalgar
> Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
> Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Boots - J Fitzpatrick
> 
> View attachment 64777
> View attachment 64778
> View attachment 64779
> View attachment 64780
> View attachment 64781
> View attachment 64782


The boots are fantatic.

"The first flannel of the season -" perfect. When I wore suits regularly, I loved wearing my flannel suits as it just started to get a bit chilly. Some people hold off until it's really cold to wear them, but IMHO, they are perfect for 50s and low 60s temperatures as they provide just the added warmth that's need.

Covid was a wrecking ball to the dry cleaners in my neighborhood as we lost at least two. I'm a perfect example of why, as my in-person meetings stopped, I no longer was a regular dry cleaner customer. It's a shame.


----------



## Redafan

David J. Cooper said:


> View attachment 64687
> 
> 
> Tilley Bucket Hat
> Bean Norwegian Fisherman Sweater
> BB Clark Advantage Trousers
> Rancourt Harrison Boots
> Bobby the Dog


Is it just me or does Bobby absolutely finish this picture nicely?

Love the attire!


----------



## David J. Cooper

He is a small dog with a huge presence.

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be sunny and pleasantly cool here in NYC, and I'm continuing with yesterday's theme of flannel and boots, though in a slightly less formal key. Today's attire is an admixture of the new and the old - the suit and the boots are fairly new, but the tie and the pocket square are quite old - the pocket square in particular.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Ashear
Boots - Cobbler Union


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is cool and overcast, but without imminent threat of rain, affording me the opportunity to dress up again. I've not worn today's suit in several months, as the weather has been too warm for its material, and, happily, it still fits. It also makes an excellent match for today's shoes, a happy confluence of a sale online for Gaziano & Girling, the extravagant nature of a dear friend, and the upcoming anniversary of my birth (the number for which is scandalously high, IMHO). The braces, also, I believe, are making their debut - I don't think that I've worn them since buying them a few months ago.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Century 21 (the once and future favorite discounter of New Yorkers)
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ The shoes are beautiful. The suit material / pattern is incredible (very Apparel Arts 1930s). It looks reasonably heavy, is it?


----------



## Acct2000

Another great outfit from @upr_crust !!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ The shoes are beautiful. The suit material / pattern is incredible (very Apparel Arts 1930s). It looks reasonably heavy, is it?


The material in the suit is a lightweight flannel, and the suit is very unlined/unstructured - it appears heftier than it is. The shoes were a very lucky find on the part of my friend, who has experience with the sizing of Deco lasted G & G shoes, and guessed absolutely correctly for me.



Acct2000 said:


> Another great outfit from @upr_crust !!


Thank you Acct2000!


----------



## son of brummell

Upr Crust, the shoes are a wow!

Everything else is merely terrific.


----------



## bernoulli

Since there are some ascot lovers in the forum, here is an extravagant monochromatic combo.


----------



## upr_crust

You know, there are days when one just don't want to put on a tie, and for me, this is one of those days. Combine that with a desire to cycle through some of items in my closets, and this is how I ended up getting dressed today. Today's boots I've had for over a decade, and they were just resoled earlier this year, and thus were begging for some usage. Today's jacket is an oddity which I picked up on sale at Paul Stuart - a cotton jersey fabric, cut as an unstructured sports jacket. In essence, it's a very comfortable, very expensive sweat shirt, but suitable for the casual nature of today's attire.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Jeans - Levi 511's
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## FortGreene

iam.mike said:


> Starting a new WAYWT thread to continue where we left off
> 
> Original WAYWT thread (dates back to 2006):
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/what-are-you-wearing-today.62656/
> 
> So, what are you wearing today?


Should I?

I'm going to a wedding in Napa Valley in November. "Country chic" or some such thing. Many members of this board are tougher than me, but the plaid and the stripes gives me pause. Although I will add that the process of taking these pictures and uploading them has given me more confidence. Still, it's a tough step to take. Whaddya think?


----------



## Redafan

FortGreene said:


> Should I?
> 
> I'm going to a wedding in Napa Valley in November. "Country chic" or some such thing. Many members of this board are tougher than me, but the plaid and the stripes gives me pause. Although I will add that the process of taking these pictures and uploading them has given me more confidence. Still, it's a tough step to take. Whaddya think?


It is a marvelous blazer. It screams Fall season but I find the shirt, as shape as it is, is mismatched. Truth be told I'm boring and would wear a shirt that is the same colour of any one of the three colours in your jacket. But my what a combo an orange would make, even a dark or burnt orange.

Personally? I'd also go with darker jeans for a dressier look for a wedding.

Ultimately however you must he comfortable and style is a personal statement.

Have fun in Napa.


----------



## FortGreene

Thanks for your thoughts, which gave me an idea. I have an Etro shirt with crazy Paul Smith-ish stripes, many of them orange. Wearing the shirt alone takes a certain amount of guts. The whole outfit at a somewhat fancy occasion? 

Well, "Go big or go home" is how this got started. That would be even bigger. Or homier. I'll try it.

You're right about the jeans.


----------



## Redafan

FortGreene said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, which gave me an idea. I have an Etro shirt with crazy Paul Smith-ish stripes, many of them orange. Wearing the shirt alone takes a certain amount of guts. The whole outfit at a somewhat fancy occasion?
> 
> Well, "Go big or go home" is how this got started. That would be even bigger. Or homier. I'll try it.
> 
> You're right about the


I would rather a plain orange, or beige, since the blazer also had beige, or even light brown.

I love the blazer. It will look wonderful with the darker jeans.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## upr_crust

After a day playing with a more casual look, I am back to being suited up. The weather in NYC is pleasant, a mix of sun and clouds, and a bit warmer than expected for mid-October, so a summer weight suit is apropos of the meteorology. I was remarking on another forum, on the subject of slip on shoes and suits, that I tend to favor slip on shoes with suit for which the trouser legs have been heavily tapered, which is very much the case with today's suit, as I find that lace-ups can look a bit hefty against such a slim trouser leg. Just my take on the subject . . .

I am also giving today's shoes more of a test run - they're new, and haven't been worn much outside of my apartment, so they'll be getting better broken in this afternoon. We shall see if my feet survive the ordeal . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Saks Fifth Avenue
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling


----------



## Oldsarge

Finally autumn arrives.


----------



## Tiger

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65231
> 
> 
> Finally autumn arrives.


Fabulous jacket!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is mild, albeit overcast at present, and I've a good reason to dress up, as I'm being taken to dinner this evening, in honor of being yet another year older. As the venue is a high-end French restaurant, and it will be our first time at this establishment, I felt that bringing out the sartorial heavy artillery was in order . . .

Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Company
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Septieme Largeur


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Happy birthday, you will elevate the elegance of even a high-end French restaurant. 

Have a wonderful time. 

Many happy returns. 

N.B. Those shoes are awesome.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I would simply echo member Fading Fast's wishes for a healthy, nappy and memorable celebration of the occasion of your birth!


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is mild, albeit overcast at present, and I've a good reason to dress up, as I'm being taken to dinner this evening, in honor of being yet another year older. As the venue is a high-end French restaurant, and it will be our first time at this establishment, I felt that bringing out the sartorial heavy artillery was in order . . .
> 
> Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Company
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur
> 
> View attachment 65308
> View attachment 65309
> View attachment 65310
> View attachment 65311
> View attachment 65312
> View attachment 65313


Happy Birthday and enjoy the restaurant.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Happy birthday, you will elevate the elegance of even a high-end French restaurant.
> 
> Have a wonderful time.
> 
> Many happy returns.
> 
> N.B. Those shoes are awesome.


A few shots from last night's dinner - you can judge for yourself whether my presence elevates the elegance of the venue, which is pretty spectacular. You'll note that in the last photo, Daniel Boulud himself is in the background, apparently having his dinner - he was circulating in the dining room when we were seated.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> A few shots from last night's dinner - you can judge for yourself whether my presence elevates the elegance of the venue, which is pretty spectacular. You'll note that in the last photo, Daniel Boulud himself is in the background, apparently having his dinner - he was circulating in the dining room when we were seated.
> 
> View attachment 65329
> View attachment 65331
> View attachment 65333
> View attachment 65335


Great pics.

Mr. Boulud had to be happy you were there, as you do elevate the elegance of his restaurant.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Great pics.
> 
> Mr. Boulud had to be happy you were there, as you do elevate the elegance of his restaurant.


M. Boulud's restaurant is quite elegant even without our presence, but we do believe we added to the luster of the evening by our presence. Certainly, we were not escorted off the premises for detracting from the atmosphere .


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has turned sunny and mild here in NYC, and, after a day to recover from my birthday revelries on Tuesday, I am ready to face the world suited up. The household has also just acquired a new camera, a Canon EOS M6 Mark 2 - we shall see if the clarity of images posted has improved over the photos using my phone's camera.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Albert Thurston, via New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## The Modern Dandy

Hi there,

I posted for a bit a while back, I don't know if anyone remembers me. I said some foolish things and wasn't as developed as I should have been in my style. I just wanted to post a few pictures of where my style is now, and hopefully get a bit of advice. I still am not going to dress casually; a dandyish wardrobe is more valuable to me than any girlfriend, employment position, or social acceptance. It's what makes life fun for me! That probably makes me odd, but I'm already odd anyways. I still wear hats everywhere.

Ian H


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is, temporarily, almost summer-like in its temperatures, so I've opted for a summer weight suit, virtually unlined, and a color scheme more reminiscent of May than October - the joys of global warming, perhaps. I've not worn this suit in months, and, happily, it's pleasantly loose, not unpleasantly tight, as often happens when one plays suit wardrobe roulette.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie & cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser (please note - tie and cufflinks were bought literally in different millennia - the cufflinks in the '90s, the tie in the 2000's)
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart, model name Hawthorne


----------



## upr_crust

Today is a tale of one city, but two outfits. This noontime, I spent 90 minutes in the dentist's chair, as he filled my root canals; this evening, I will be posing as a member of New York society (of which I am an entertaining imposter, at best) at the Frick Autumn Dinner. Two outfits, one day.

Daytime:

Leather jacket - Andrew Marc
Polo shirt - Brooks Brothers
Levi's 511's
Magnanni boots

Evening:

Evening jacket - New & Lingwood
Tuxedo shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Stud set - Deakin & Francis, London
Vintage cummerbund
Tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
Topcoat & scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Homburg - Selentino
Face mask - New & Lingwood


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Today is a tale of one city, but two outfits. This noontime, I spent 90 minutes in the dentist's chair, as he filled my root canals; this evening, I will be posing as a member of New York society (of which I am an entertaining imposter, at best) at the Frick Autumn Dinner. Two outfits, one day.
> 
> Daytime:
> 
> Leather jacket - Andrew Marc
> Polo shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Levi's 511's
> Magnanni boots
> 
> Evening:
> 
> Evening jacket - New & Lingwood
> Tuxedo shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Stud set - Deakin & Francis, London
> Vintage cummerbund
> Tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> Topcoat & scarf - Turnbull & Asser
> Homburg - Selentino
> Face mask - New & Lingwood
> 
> View attachment 65873
> View attachment 65875
> View attachment 65877
> View attachment 65879
> View attachment 65881
> View attachment 65883
> View attachment 65885
> View attachment 65887


Looking great and setting the sartorial bar in each of the photos above, but you should go casual and wear your leathers more often, as you do wear them to great effect. In the first photo, sporting the leather jacket, the hip sunglasses and those boots you reminded me of Johnny Depp playing ****** Bulger in the movie Black Mass! Well done Sir!


----------



## upr_crust

Below please find a selection of photos from the Frick Autumn Dinner, from last night (2021/10/18), along with a URL for the professional agency which sent one of several photographers to the event, and which as posted two photos of me (both making me look rather grimly old - the lighting was rather harsh - but beggars can't be choosers, I guess). I was photographed by a photographer from the NY Times as well, but have not, to date, found her photos on line.

https://bfa.com/home/photo/4488160?collection-fk=33135


----------



## never behind

Browsing through the link, I'd say you were the cream of the crop @upr_crust, bad lighting or not!


----------



## upr_crust

Today is sunny and pleasantly mild here in NYC, and I've a full day ahead of me, packing this morning for a nine-day sojourn to Chicago tomorrow, then meeting an old friend for lunch and a visit to the Whitney, then a promotional event at New & Lingwood early this evening. I'm overdressed for the meatpacking district, but have attired myself for this evening's entertainment, as I am unsure how long my afternoon will be.

Since I'm taking advantage of New & Lingwood's hospitality, the least I could do is wear at least one of their products.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Septieme Largeur


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Today is sunny and pleasantly mild here in NYC, and I've a full day ahead of me, packing this morning for a nine-day sojourn to Chicago tomorrow, then meeting an old friend for lunch and a visit to the Whitney, then a promotional event at New & Lingwood early this evening. I'm overdressed for the meatpacking district, but have attired myself for this evening's entertainment, as I am unsure how long my afternoon will be.
> 
> Since I'm taking advantage of New & Lingwood's hospitality, the least I could do is wear at least one of their products.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Chipp
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur
> 
> View attachment 66179
> View attachment 66181
> View attachment 66183
> View attachment 66185
> View attachment 66187


The New & Lingwood profile / fit is terrific on you.
Enjoy the evening and your time in the Windy City.


----------



## Jeff84

I haven’t posted or much less lurked here in a while. The last year and a half with less places to go, I’ve spent more time in the yard and less dressing nicely. Hopefully that changes this winter.
As usual, Bruce you’re looking real good.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jeff84 said:


> I haven't posted or much less lurked here in a while. The last year and a half with less places to go, I've spent more time in the yard and less dressing nicely. Hopefully that changes this winter.
> As usual, Bruce you're looking real good.


Jeff, my experience has been similar as, even though I've worked from home for years, Covid all but eliminated my reason for ever putting on a suit or even going out and meeting people as all my meetings went (and have stayed) virtual.

Even the dress on those Zoom calls quickly went from business or business casual to very casual. You can see my uninspiring-in-any-way WFH attire on the Trad What Are You Wearing Thread here  #51,525  . Although, I did buy this neat sweater the other day, see here  #1  .

Hence, I've gone from being really into buying and wearing clothes to someone who just talks about doing so, mainly on this forum. Maybe it will change, but so far, it seems people like the Zoom meetings versus being in person and it's hard to see what will get them to go back to dressing up.

But as always, we have @upr_crust for inspiration and, for me, vicarious clothing shopping and wearing. His wardrobe and outfits are incredible as is his infectious passion for it.


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> I haven't posted or much less lurked here in a while. The last year and a half with less places to go, I've spent more time in the yard and less dressing nicely. Hopefully that changes this winter.
> As usual, Bruce you're looking real good.


It is good to see you posting again, Jeff! Looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## Fading Fast

A shot of Fading Fast waiting for the next @upr_crust fantastic sartorial post:


----------



## upr_crust

Jeff84 said:


> I haven't posted or much less lurked here in a while. The last year and a half with less places to go, I've spent more time in the yard and less dressing nicely. Hopefully that changes this winter.
> As usual, Bruce you're looking real good.





Fading Fast said:


> Jeff, my experience has been similar as, even though I've worked from home for years, Covid all but eliminated my reason for ever putting on a suit or even going out and meeting people as all my meetings went (and have stayed) virtual.
> 
> Even the dress on those Zoom calls quickly went from business or business casual to very casual. You can see my uninspiring-in-any-way WFH attire on the Trad What Are You Wearing Thread here  #51,525  . Although, I did buy this neat sweater the other day, see here  #1  .
> 
> Hence, I've gone from being really into buying and wearing clothes to someone who just talks about doing so, mainly on this forum. Maybe it will change, but so far, it seems people like the Zoom meetings versus being in person and it's hard to see what will get them to go back to dressing up.
> 
> But as always, we have @upr_crust for inspiration and, for me, vicarious clothing shopping and wearing. His wardrobe and outfits are incredible as is his infectious passion for it.





Fading Fast said:


> A shot of Fading Fast waiting for the next @upr_crust fantastic sartorial post:
> View attachment 67109


Thank you, gentlemen, for your kind compliments. I have just this evening returned from Chicago, which was fun, albeit wet for much of the time that I was there, but there were occasions on which I was dressed up, and photographed - "lifestyle" photos will be forthcoming soon.


----------



## Oldsarge

Uppr, I am in awe of your suspender collection!


----------



## upr_crust

After an absence of 10 days now, it's feels good (if slightly unfamiliar) to be back posting.

I was on vacation in Chicago with my husband, and we took the time and trouble to dress up while on vacation, which was documented (albeit lightly), as part of the entire vacation experience - dinners out with local friends or just us two. The rains last week did put a damper (literally) on the number of times we were able (or willing) to dress up. Included are a few shots from last night's dinner at Ai Fiori here in NYC - an early birthday celebration for my husband.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and it's sunny and quite cool here in NYC, allowing me the luxury of indulging in three pieces and flannel. As it is, I've got a long stroll this afternoon, to visit my optometrist/optician, among other errands, so the sunshine and the cool temperatures are most welcome. The weather also allows me the first wearing of the season for today's hat.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM (Southwick)
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - vintage and no brand name
Shoes - Santoni
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## ran23

wish I had a suit like that. luv it.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Uppr, I am in awe of your suspender collection!


I think we are all in awe of pretty much everything about you! Your photos and commentary are uplifting.


----------



## upr_crust

ran23 said:


> wish I had a suit like that. luv it.


Today's suit came about as a collaboration between myself and the gentleman at Brooks who was doing MTM at my local branch. The fabric was his idea - marketed by Brooks for sports jackets, not suits; the peak lapels on the jacket was my idea, I believe.



Vecchio Vespa said:


> I think we are all in awe of pretty much everything about you! Your photos and commentary are uplifting.


Thank you. I've had a long time to accumulate a lot of clothes, and maybe I've learned a thing or two about what works for me, and the fact that people appreciate the effort just means I'll keep doing what I'm doing, until I can't anymore.


----------



## upr_crust

It is the end of the week, and the weather in NYC remains colder than normal for this time of year, but sunny and dry, giving me the opportunity to sport a hat, coat, and scarf, which I've not done together in a long time.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - J. Press
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Ashear
Boots - Cheaney
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is sunny and milder than it has been here in NYC, making an overcoat and a hat unnecessary. I've an afternoon of errands (dentist, haircut) then am meeting a friend for an early drink after work. I am enjoying playing with some of my newer "toys" - this suit and these shoes seem made for each other - mixing them with much older items - both today's shirt and tie were acquired in the last millennium. Sometimes it pays to hang onto things . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Lewin
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling Deco's


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is a shade cooler today than yesterday, but is still milder than normal for mid-November, with no chance of rain for the present. Wishing to change it up a bit for this afternoon, I've eschewed suit-wearing for a sports jacket - the one I've chosen for today has been staring me in the face of late, demanding usage. Ditto on today's footwear - something else that needed wearing.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, trousers & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Chipp
Boots - Cobbler Union


----------



## upr_crust

This was last evening's outfit, and it was an experiment kindled by a piece of COVID-era shopping. I happened upon last night's velvet jacket at Saks some months ago, heavily marked down, and in my size, and I've been itching to wear it in a real-life situation. Last night, my husband and I hosted a party in our apartment for other sartorially-minded gentlemen, and I opted to attempt an outfit that said "elegant entertaining at home" - in that grey area between normal business attire and proper formal attire, cobbling together things that certainly don't hew to sartorial proprieties on either side of business vs. formal. Whether the experiment was successful or not I leave to the judgment of the viewers, but the ensemble was well received by the attendees (though they might have been prejudiced in my favor by the quality of Champagne that we served).

Velvet jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Budd, London
Waistcoat - Joseph Abboud
Cufflinks - DVVS, New York (now defunct)
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Trousers - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue

Included is a photo of the assembled guests.


----------



## bernoulli

Long time no see...


----------



## never behind

I haven't worn a tie in a long time so I decided today was the day.

Shirt: Proper Cloth
Sweater: Alan Paine
Jacket: Hickey Freeman
Trousers: Santorelli
Shoes: Carmina


----------



## bernoulli

It is flannel season.


----------



## upr_crust

The last two weeks, and this last week in particular, have been "medical maintenance" weeks for me - multiple visits to my dentist, my optometrist, my primary care physician, and an internist for a screen colonoscopy (with all the fun that the prep for that visit can entail), and two vaccinations (flu and Moderna booster). Thankfully, that is all now behind me.

To celebrate the end of this regime of healthfulness, I am debuting my latest indulgence, today's sports jacket from New & Lingwood, a sale item priced too low not to be purchased. The store manager is attempting to persuade me to purchase a pair of cream colored flannels to go with the jacket, but, in the interim, I believe the jacket looks fine with navy gabardines.

The temperature in NYC had dropped like unto the proverbial stone, allowing the wearing of an overcoat, a hat and a scarf again - welcome, winter.

Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Trywhitt
Tie - Chipp
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Art Gallery of Vancouver
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The last two weeks, and this last week in particular, have been "medical maintenance" weeks for me - multiple visits to my dentist, my optometrist, my primary care physician, and an internist for a screen colonoscopy (with all the fun that the prep for that visit can entail), and two vaccinations (flu and Moderna booster). Thankfully, that is all now behind me.
> 
> To celebrate the end of this regime of healthfulness, I am debuting my latest indulgence, today's sports jacket from New & Lingwood, a sale item priced too low not to be purchased. The store manager is attempting to persuade me to purchase a pair of cream colored flannels to go with the jacket, but, in the interim, I believe the jacket looks fine with navy gabardines.
> 
> The temperature in NYC had dropped like unto the proverbial stone, allowing the wearing of an overcoat, a hat and a scarf again - welcome, winter.
> 
> Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Trywhitt
> Tie - Chipp
> Trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Art Gallery of Vancouver
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 69355
> View attachment 69357
> View attachment 69359
> View attachment 69361
> View attachment 69363
> View attachment 69365


Not a thread short of magnificent and may you wear it only in good health. Thanks for sharing this days rig with us!


----------



## Gimlet321

upr_crust said:


> The last two weeks, and this last week in particular, have been "medical maintenance" weeks for me - multiple visits to my dentist, my optometrist, my primary care physician, and an internist for a screen colonoscopy (with all the fun that the prep for that visit can entail), and two vaccinations (flu and Moderna booster). Thankfully, that is all now behind me.
> 
> To celebrate the end of this regime of healthfulness, I am debuting my latest indulgence, today's sports jacket from New & Lingwood, a sale item priced too low not to be purchased. The store manager is attempting to persuade me to purchase a pair of cream colored flannels to go with the jacket, but, in the interim, I believe the jacket looks fine with navy gabardines.
> 
> The temperature in NYC had dropped like unto the proverbial stone, allowing the wearing of an overcoat, a hat and a scarf again - welcome, winter.
> 
> Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Trywhitt
> Tie - Chipp
> Trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Art Gallery of Vancouver
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 69355
> View attachment 69357
> View attachment 69359
> View attachment 69361
> View attachment 69363
> View attachment 69365


Fantastic combination!


----------



## bernoulli

Was invited to speak at a student-led event. Damn, this generation is smart as hell. I already knew it but it is nice to have it confirmed.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The last two weeks, and this last week in particular, have been "medical maintenance" weeks for me - multiple visits to my dentist, my optometrist, my primary care physician, and an internist for a screen colonoscopy (with all the fun that the prep for that visit can entail), and two vaccinations (flu and Moderna booster). Thankfully, that is all now behind me.
> 
> To celebrate the end of this regime of healthfulness, I am debuting my latest indulgence, today's sports jacket from New & Lingwood, a sale item priced too low not to be purchased. The store manager is attempting to persuade me to purchase a pair of cream colored flannels to go with the jacket, but, in the interim, I believe the jacket looks fine with navy gabardines.
> 
> The temperature in NYC had dropped like unto the proverbial stone, allowing the wearing of an overcoat, a hat and a scarf again - welcome, winter.
> 
> Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Trywhitt
> Tie - Chipp
> Trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Art Gallery of Vancouver
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 69355
> View attachment 69357
> View attachment 69359
> View attachment 69361
> View attachment 69363
> View attachment 69365


I somehow missed this when you first posted it. Outstanding outfit. The sport coat is fantastic - it has a very '60s-era-cool echo.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is overcast, but dry and seasonably cool, allowing for me to indulge in an overcoat, cap and scarf. I am meeting a friend for a drink in the early evening, and might stroll midtown, as is my wont, in the intervening hours between now and my appointment. After the last two weeks, it is a relief to be able to dress as to my own wishes, rather than be forced to consider the practical aspects of "what clothing must be removed for a medical procedure".

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson, London
Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is overcast, but dry and seasonably cool, allowing for me to indulge in an overcoat, cap and scarf. I am meeting a friend for a drink in the early evening, and might stroll midtown, as is my wont, in the intervening hours between now and my appointment. After the last two weeks, it is a relief to be able to dress as to my own wishes, rather than be forced to consider the practical aspects of "what clothing must be removed for a medical procedure".
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 69745
> View attachment 69747
> View attachment 69749
> View attachment 69751
> View attachment 69753
> View attachment 69755


Phineas Cole is a perfect fit on you.


----------



## Yonkle

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is overcast, but dry and seasonably cool, allowing for me to indulge in an overcoat, cap and scarf. I am meeting a friend for a drink in the early evening, and might stroll midtown, as is my wont, in the intervening hours between now and my appointment. After the last two weeks, it is a relief to be able to dress as to my own wishes, rather than be forced to consider the practical aspects of "what clothing must be removed for a medical procedure".
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 69745
> View attachment 69747
> View attachment 69749
> View attachment 69751
> View attachment 69753
> View attachment 69755


Your suits always fit very well but love that shirt!


----------



## upr_crust

Yonkle said:


> Your suits always fit very well but love that shirt!


Thank you - a lucky find on sale in the post-Xmas sales in London some years ago.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunnier, yet colder today, than yesterday. I am continuing down the path of plain suits with patterned shirts today. Today's shirt was a MTM commission from Brooks Brothers, only the fabric selected was a mistake, which, in the end, Brooks Brothers graciously gave to me. It's an adventuresome pattern, to be sure, but with keeping the other elements of the ensemble simple, it seems to work, at least IMHO.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is overcast, but the morning's rain has stopped, and after two days of casual slobbery, for prepping and assembling (and eating) the Thanksgiving feast, I've opted to dress up again. We were supposed to be having dinner with friends from out of town this evening, save for the fact that one of the friends experienced a significant medical emergency, a most unfortunate event, thus scuttling dinner plans. As it is, we've got more than enough leftovers upon which to gorge, so starvation will not be a problem for a while, at least.

The weather is still damp, so layers of flannel are required.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The Victoria & Albert Museum, South Kensington, London
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has been quite variable here in NYC - we just had two short bouts of snow flurries, but now the sun is out, and it's well above freezing, though still quite cool. The joys of a transitional season . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Albert Thurston
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is overcast and cold, though not threatening rain or snow at the moment. I have an event to attend at the Modern this evening, for which I would like to be presentable, but have no need to be "dressed up" as such - the crowd at events at the Modern is younger and more hip, generally, than the same set of attendees might be at the Met or the Frick. The tie might well be superfluous, but the shirt is a tab collared shirt, so a tie is a necessity, and it was the next plain shirt on my rack, so it was selected.

Tie and pocket square are too "matchy-matchy" - I am aware, but it was the best selection of that which was available - do forgive . . .

Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Kamakura
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Pocket square - Ashear
Trousers - Paul Stuart
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason, London


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is overcast and cold, though not threatening rain or snow at the moment. I have an event to attend at the Modern this evening, for which I would like to be presentable, but have no need to be "dressed up" as such - the crowd at events at the Modern is younger and more hip, generally, than the same set of attendees might be at the Met or the Frick. The tie might well be superfluous, but the shirt is a tab collared shirt, so a tie is a necessity, and it was the next plain shirt on my rack, so it was selected.
> 
> Tie and pocket square are too "matchy-matchy" - I am aware, but it was the best selection of that which was available - do forgive . . .
> 
> Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Kamakura
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Trousers - Paul Stuart
> Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason, London
> 
> View attachment 70537
> View attachment 70539
> View attachment 70541
> View attachment 70543
> View attachment 70545
> View attachment 70547


Sharp looking. The sport coat and boots are standouts.

What do you think of Kamakura shirts?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Sharp looking. The sport coat and boots are standouts.
> 
> What do you think of Kamakura shirts?


I am not overly impressed by the quality of Kamakura's shirts - the fabric is very soft, which is comfortable, but prone to wrinkling, and there is no stiffening in the collars and cuffs, to keep them neat-looking. Hardly an in-depth assessment of the brand, but my $.02 worth.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I am not overly impressed by the quality of Kamakura's shirts - the fabric is very soft, which is comfortable, but prone to wrinkling, and there is no stiffening in the collars and cuffs, to keep them neat-looking. Hardly an in-depth assessment of the brand, but my $.02 worth.


Thank you, appreciate the color.

Years back, when the Kamakura store was still opened on Madison, I went in. The all-Japanese sale staff was incredibly helpful in a very Japanese way - they made me feel that I had made their day just by coming into the store even if I didn't buy a thing.

But holy smokes is their "sizing" model confusing - Tokyo slim, New Slim, Tokyo regular, et al. I finally bought one shirt - there was no way in h*ll I wasn't going to buy one after all the time and effort they put into trying to find the right fit for me, even if I never wore the shirt.

It was a "traditional" Oxford Cloth Button Down that I've liked, but no more or less than several other OCBDs that I own. I would have tried more shirts, but Kamakura's sizing model doesn't really work for me as I'm tall (very tall by Japanese standards) and thin and the shirts that fit my body and neck were always too short in the sleeves.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be dry-ish (raining only at night), and today is relatively mild (tomorrow is predicted to be much colder), allowing one to dress without fear of incurring an extra-large bill at one's dry cleaner.

Today's ensemble includes a small visual "scherzo" - a joke, if you will. This past weekend, I saw the movie "The House of Gucci", which mentioned that Paolo Gucci went off on his own, designing his own line of clothes. In the back of my closet, I found one of Paolo Gucci's ties, picked up by me at the late and much mourned downtown Manhattan discounter Century 21 some 25 years ago or more. As it coordinated reasonably well with the rest of my attire for today, I included it as part of my get-up for today. I've included a photo of the label.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paolo Gucci
Cufflinks - Century 21
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Canali
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has turned much colder today than it was yesterday, making the additional layer of a waistcoat a good thing. As now, since the initial lockdown of the pandemic, I am my own shirt laundry service, I have opted to recycle yesterday's shirt for today's ensemble - the first time I've ever worn stripes with this suit. With the waistcoat, I believe I've gotten away with it.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Zegna
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Boots - Paul Smith
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf & cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather has turned much colder today than it was yesterday, making the additional layer of a waistcoat a good thing. As now, since the initial lockdown of the pandemic, I am my own shirt laundry service, I have opted to recycle yesterday's shirt for today's ensemble - the first time I've ever worn stripes with this suit. With the waistcoat, I believe I've gotten away with it.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Zegna
> Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - New & Lingwood
> Boots - Paul Smith
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf & cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 71091
> View attachment 71093
> View attachment 71095
> View attachment 71097
> View attachment 71099
> View attachment 71101


Such a great overcoat!
And yes, the stripe shirt works just fine.


----------



## dr.butcher

upr_crust said:


> This was last evening's outfit, and it was an experiment kindled by a piece of COVID-era shopping. I happened upon last night's velvet jacket at Saks some months ago, heavily marked down, and in my size, and I've been itching to wear it in a real-life situation. Last night, my husband and I hosted a party in our apartment for other sartorially-minded gentlemen, and I opted to attempt an outfit that said "elegant entertaining at home" - in that grey area between normal business attire and proper formal attire, cobbling together things that certainly don't hew to sartorial proprieties on either side of business vs. formal. Whether the experiment was successful or not I leave to the judgment of the viewers, but the ensemble was well received by the attendees (though they might have been prejudiced in my favor by the quality of Champagne that we served).
> 
> Velvet jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Budd, London
> Waistcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Cufflinks - DVVS, New York (now defunct)
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Trousers - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> Included is a photo of the assembled guests.
> 
> View attachment 68895
> View attachment 68897
> View attachment 68899
> View attachment 68901
> View attachment 68903
> View attachment 68905
> View attachment 68907


Superb!!!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has turned much colder today than yesterday, and I am indulging in some casual attire in which to greet the day. Sentiment, among other things, has driven the selection process for today's attire - today's sweater was made for AND BY my late father, in 1968, if I recall correctly, and I decided that tis the season to be sentimental.

Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Aran cardigan - homemade
Jeans - Levi's
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Jacket - Barbour
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

Today, as a snapshot of the usual reality around here, I had on a pair of dark brown Alden car shoes, which have seen heavy, careless wear - over SIXTEEN YEARS, and still look perfect. I really don't know how that's possible. Above those, were some sort of hotsy-totsy jeans, given to my Personal Trainer, by another client - a local builder of spec megamansions, who fled the state in disgrace _(the usual false invoices thing - at least according to the indictments)_, to pursue a vanity-project modeling career of some sort, along with some sort of desperately-fabulous plans to renovate lofts for celebs he'd schmoozed, and build houses in the Hamptons_ (who doesn't?)_. Anyway, the builder was really built, and my Trainer, who's Schwarzenegger-sized, got the builder's clothes, when he shed his bulk, post-indictment/pre-flight, for his _"Sophisticated Manhattan Look"_ _(which, if you ask me, looks more like Vegas)_. Trainer's too big for most of it, and so I, the last person on the planet to need any more clothes, got a lot of stuff. I don't wear jeans, but knowing the jeans of one of the metro's more spectacular bodybuilders fit me... it's a vanity thing. See how desperate I am for validation?

Above the jeans, was a Saks-label ramie & raw silk *Argyle sweater from 1983*. The ground is oatmeal, with diamonds of Golden Olive and the dusty blue of distant mountains. There are thin lines of Goldenrod, Aquamarine, Moss, and pink.

Topping that, was a white Aeropostale hoodie which appeared in my wardrobe room - from where or whom, I have no idea. Can someone tell me whether Aeropostale is OK? Do I dare to be seen wearing it?


----------



## eagle2250

Prisoner of Zendaline said:


> Today, as a snapshot of the usual reality around here, I had on a pair of dark brown Alden car shoes, which have seen heavy, careless wear - over SIXTEEN YEARS, and still look perfect. I really don't know how that's possible. Above those, were some sort of hotsy-totsy jeans, given to my Personal Trainer, by another client - a local builder of spec megamansions, who fled the state in disgrace _(the usual false invoices thing - at least according to the indictments)_, to pursue a vanity-project modeling career of some sort, along with some sort of desperately-fabulous plans to renovate lofts for celebs he'd schmoozed, and build houses in the Hamptons_ (who doesn't?)_. Anyway, the builder was really built, and my Trainer, who's Schwarzenegger-sized, got the builder's clothes, when he shed his bulk, post-indictment/pre-flight, for his _"Sophisticated Manhattan Look"_ _(which, if you ask me, looks more like Vegas)_. Trainer's too big for most of it, and so I, the last person on the planet to need any more clothes, got a lot of stuff. I don't wear jeans, but knowing the jeans of one of the metro's more spectacular bodybuilders fit me... it's a vanity thing. See how desperate I am for validation?
> 
> Above the jeans, was a Saks-label ramie & raw silk *Argyle sweater from 1983*. The ground is oatmeal, with diamonds of Golden Olive and the dusty blue of distant mountains. There are thin lines of Goldenrod, Aquamarine, Moss, and pink.
> 
> Topping that, was a white Aeropostale hoodie which appeared in my wardrobe room - from where or whom, I have no idea. Can someone tell me whether Aeropostale is OK? Do I dare to be seen wearing it?


In answer to the final two questions in your concluding paragraph; yes, the brand is ok for casual wear and yes it is ok for you to be seen wearing it. Don't worry so much about what others might think. Chill out a bit and you will enjoy life more. Take care and have a great day.


----------



## Fading Fast

Prisoner of Zendaline said:


> Today, as a snapshot of the usual reality around here, I had on a pair of dark brown Alden car shoes, which have seen heavy, careless wear - over SIXTEEN YEARS, and still look perfect. I really don't know how that's possible. Above those, were some sort of hotsy-totsy jeans, given to my Personal Trainer, by another client - a local builder of spec megamansions, who fled the state in disgrace _(the usual false invoices thing - at least according to the indictments)_, to pursue a vanity-project modeling career of some sort, along with some sort of desperately-fabulous plans to renovate lofts for celebs he'd schmoozed, and build houses in the Hamptons_ (who doesn't?)_. Anyway, the builder was really built, and my Trainer, who's Schwarzenegger-sized, got the builder's clothes, when he shed his bulk, post-indictment/pre-flight, for his _"Sophisticated Manhattan Look"_ _(which, if you ask me, looks more like Vegas)_. Trainer's too big for most of it, and so I, the last person on the planet to need any more clothes, got a lot of stuff. I don't wear jeans, but knowing the jeans of one of the metro's more spectacular bodybuilders fit me... it's a vanity thing. See how desperate I am for validation?
> 
> Above the jeans, was a Saks-label ramie & raw silk *Argyle sweater from 1983*. The ground is oatmeal, with diamonds of Golden Olive and the dusty blue of distant mountains. There are thin lines of Goldenrod, Aquamarine, Moss, and pink.
> 
> Topping that, was a white Aeropostale hoodie which appeared in my wardrobe room - from where or whom, I have no idea. Can someone tell me whether Aeropostale is OK? Do I dare to be seen wearing it?





eagle2250 said:


> In answer to the final two questions in your concluding paragraph; yes, the brand is ok for casual wear and yes it is ok for you to be seen wearing it. Don't worry so much about what others might think. Chill out a bit and you will enjoy life more. Take care and have a great day.


Is this the same Aeropostale that started as part of Macy's in the 1980s? If so, I believe that "brand," which I first noticed in Macy's stores back then, was really just a "section" in Macy's stores put there to capture the of-the-moment interest in cool aviator clothing sparked by the 1986 movie "Top Gun."

I have nothing against any of that. I bought a very nice leather jacket and some nice chinos from them (long since sent to Goodwill) when the brand first came out. I knew Aeropostale was "spun out" to be its own brand/company at some point, but I didn't know it still existed, if this is the same company.

Good for them if they've survived all this time with that niche start.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is overcast and seasonably cool. After a day of more casual attire yesterday, I have brought out the sartorial heavy artillery, as I am attending a party at the Frick Madison this evening. The invitation said "cocktail attire" - I do believe that it would be licit for me to consume an adult beverage in today's ensemble. Besides, any excuse to dress up these days must be fully capitalized upon.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - London York
Cufflinks - custom made by DVVS, NYC
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Boots - J Fitzpatrick
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

Fading Fast said:


> Is this the same Aeropostale that started as part of Macy's in the 1980s? If so, I believe that "brand," which I first noticed in Macy's stores back then, was really just a "section" in Macy's stores put there to capture the of-the-moment interest in cool aviator clothing sparked by the 1986 movie "Top Gun."
> 
> I have nothing against any of that. I bought a very nice leather jacket and some nice chinos from them (long since sent to Goodwill) when the brand first came out. I knew Aeropostale was "spun out" to be its own brand/company at some point, but I didn't know it still existed, if this is the same company.
> 
> Good for them if they've survived all this time with that niche start.


Thanks for that backstory! So, basically, Aeropostale was created to compete in the same market as Club Monaco and Chaps? _(but with a_* Classico Moderno *_twist) _ Now I see why the hoodies_ (there's also one in grey and mustard)_ have such amazing graphics. It's* Italian Rationalism *from the Mussolini Era.


----------



## upr_crust

Living in a large city, such as New York, one lives with the assumption that, other than places where one is known, one is rather anonymous - just another face in the crowd. Occasionally, for me at least, this seems not to be entirely true.

Last night, my husband and I attended a party at the Frick Madison, a gathering of the great and the good in the holiday season, as these things are. We knew very few of the other attendees, other than museum staff, and I assumed that we were not of much interest to any in the gathering.

An elderly gentleman, sitting with his wife to one side of the room, motioned for us to come over. He proceeded to compliment us on our attire, noting that we are always elegantly dressed, and citing, as an example, attire we wore some five years ago to the Frick Garden Party of 2016 (a photo of our attire that day is included below).

I guess that I (or we) are not as visually anonymous as I had previously thought.

But today is another day.

The weather is again grey and dull, but dry, at least, and seasonably cold, as one would expect in NYC in December. Showing the true depth of sartorial frustration brought on by COVID, I am currently garbed in evening attire, for the sole purpose of attending a party at New & Lingwood this evening. Now, the jacket came from N & L, and it was the suggestion of the store manager that the dress code was "black tie optional", combined with a lack of other excuses to wear the jacket that have caused me to overdress in such a manner. Well, I guess it's "tis the season" . . .

Jacket & braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Cummerbund - vintage, no name
Stud set - Deakin & Francis, London
Trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Magnanni, via Saks Fifth Avenue
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Living in a large city, such as New York, one lives with the assumption that, other than places where one is known, one is rather anonymous - just another face in the crowd. Occasionally, for me at least, this seems not to be entirely true.
> 
> Last night, my husband and I attended a party at the Frick Madison, a gathering of the great and the good in the holiday season, as these things are. We knew very few of the other attendees, other than museum staff, and I assumed that we were not of much interest to any in the gathering.
> 
> An elderly gentleman, sitting with his wife to one side of the room, motioned for us to come over. He proceeded to compliment us on our attire, noting that we are always elegantly dressed, and citing, as an example, attire we wore some five years ago to the Frick Garden Party of 2016 (a photo of our attire that day is included below).
> 
> I guess that I (or we) are not as visually anonymous as I had previously thought.
> 
> But today is another day.
> 
> The weather is again grey and dull, but dry, at least, and seasonably cold, as one would expect in NYC in December. Showing the true depth of sartorial frustration brought on by COVID, I am currently garbed in evening attire, for the sole purpose of attending a party at New & Lingwood this evening. Now, the jacket came from N & L, and it was the suggestion of the store manager that the dress code was "black tie optional", combined with a lack of other excuses to wear the jacket that have caused me to overdress in such a manner. Well, I guess it's "tis the season" . . .
> 
> Jacket & braces - New & Lingwood
> Shirt & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Cummerbund - vintage, no name
> Stud set - Deakin & Francis, London
> Trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shoes - Magnanni, via Saks Fifth Avenue
> Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Lock, London
> 
> View attachment 71665
> View attachment 71667
> View attachment 71669
> View attachment 71671
> View attachment 71673
> View attachment 71675
> View attachment 71677


The N&L dinner jacket is outstanding. Great to see formal attire once again!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is seasonably cool, and dry (tomorrow is alleged to be the monsoon of the week, with unnaturally high temperatures for December - 18C/64 F by tomorrow afternoon). Having had two days in a row of very grand (or at least grandiose) ensembles with which to stun the public, I decided that, for this afternoon, I would ratchet the sartorial intensity downwards a bit. As it is, I have to pick up a pair of trousers from alterations at Paul Stuart, hence the loafers - easy on, easy off in the changing room.

Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
Shirt, trousers, and shoes - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Chipp
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is sunny, and a bit warm for mid-December, but by no means warm. I have a members' preview at the Met to attend this evening - the first such event I've attended in about two years - so I opted to dress up a bit for the occasion.

Later this afternoon, I also need to take a COVID test, so that I might attend yet another museum party, this one at the Morgan Library, tomorrow night, which promises to be rather gala - we shall see.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today is sunny, and a bit warm for mid-December, but by no means warm. I have a members' preview at the Met to attend this evening - the first such event I've attended in about two years - so I opted to dress up a bit for the occasion.
> 
> Later this afternoon, I also need to take a COVID test, so that I might attend yet another museum party, this one at the Morgan Library, tomorrow night, which promises to be rather gala - we shall see.
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 72125
> View attachment 72127
> View attachment 72129
> View attachment 72131
> View attachment 72133
> View attachment 72135


Splendid!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC remains dry (more or less - a sprinkle is possible early this evening), and of moderate temperatures. Today is a double header of sartorialism for me, as I've a black tie party to attend this evening at the Morgan Library. Photos of the black tie rig will be posted later today, but, for the present, here's what I'm currently wearing.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

In a short while, I will be proceeding the Morgan Library for a black tie festivity for the holiday season.

I've had two conversations of late that influenced my choice of attire.

A few days ago, I had posted a remark noting that I miss shopping on Jermyn St., and one of my friends sardonically noted that I was in need of a dinner jacket (evidence to the contrary below). Earlier today, another friend, familiar with my assortment of dinner jackets, suggested that it was seasonably proper for me to wear that which I chose for this evening. As it is the holiday season, I have chosen accessories in colors more suited to the season than to the strict rules of black tie.

Dinner jacket & trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt, tie, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Stud set - no name brand
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
Hat - Lock, London

Along with my attire for tonight, I am posting sample photos of the spectrum of my evening attire, the acquisition of which in three out of five cases, I blame on "COVID shopping". In all cases, the main items were all seriously marked down.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> In a short while, I will be proceeding the Morgan Library for a black tie festivity for the holiday season.
> 
> I've had two conversations of late that influenced my choice of attire.
> 
> A few days ago, I had posted a remark noting that I miss shopping on Jermyn St., and one of my friends sardonically noted that I was in need of a dinner jacket (evidence to the contrary below). Earlier today, another friend, familiar with my assortment of dinner jackets, suggested that it was seasonably proper for me to wear that which I chose for this evening. As it is the holiday season, I have chosen accessories in colors more suited to the season than to the strict rules of black tie.
> 
> Dinner jacket & trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt, tie, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Stud set - no name brand
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Hat - Lock, London
> 
> Along with my attire for tonight, I am posting sample photos of the spectrum of my evening attire, the acquisition of which in three out of five cases, I blame on "COVID shopping". In all cases, the main items were all seriously marked down.
> 
> View attachment 72317
> View attachment 72319
> View attachment 72321
> View attachment 72323
> View attachment 72325
> View attachment 72327
> View attachment 72329
> View attachment 72331
> View attachment 72333
> View attachment 72335


Considering the post above I found myself reminded of that classic song put out by The Loving Spoonful:

"Did you ever have to make up your mind...
Pick up on one and leave the other behind!
It's not often easy , it's not often kind;
But did you ever have to make up your mind?"

PS: Good choice!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is abnormally spring-like for mid-December, allowing one to eschew an overcoat. As it is, after last night's festivities at the Morgan Library, I am only capable of simple attire - something relaxed in form, and easy to wear.

Sports jacket, trousers, and shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be fair and unseasonably mild in NYC (a condition soon to change). I've taken the opportunity to finally wear today's tie, a sale item I purchased several months ago, but hadn't until now found a satisfactory outfit with which to wear it. Adding to the rarity of the occasion are today's shoes, which I've also not worn in a very long time.

Included in today's posting are some "lifestyle" photos of myself and others at a party at the Morgan Library Wednesday evening. The library does make a handsome backdrop for selfies . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Edward Green


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather continues to be fair and unseasonably mild in NYC (a condition soon to change). I've taken the opportunity to finally wear today's tie, a sale item I purchased several months ago, but hadn't until now found a satisfactory outfit with which to wear it. Adding to the rarity of the occasion are today's shoes, which I've also not worn in a very long time.
> 
> Included in today's posting are some "lifestyle" photos of myself and others at a party at the Morgan Library Wednesday evening. The library does make a handsome backdrop for selfies . . .
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Edward Green
> 
> View attachment 72437
> View attachment 72439
> View attachment 72441
> View attachment 72443
> View attachment 72445
> View attachment 72447
> View attachment 72449
> View attachment 72451
> View attachment 72453
> View attachment 72455


The pix at the Morgan Library are great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is sunny but cold - even a shade colder than normal for this time of year.

After a very active week this past week, I woke up this morning with a slight cold, manifesting itself in what in this household we refer to as "sexy voice" - deeper and more gravelly than my normal speaking voice. Thus, today's attire might not make it outside today, but is has been therapeutic to get properly dressed and groomed. As it is, I nearly wore today's attire on Friday, but opted, ultimately, for the grey nailhead instead of today's blue.

In a fit of whimsy, I've posed today's overcoat on my shoulders, in the proper "Italian film director" manner.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, South Kensington
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today is sunny but cold - even a shade colder than normal for this time of year.
> 
> After a very active week this past week, I woke up this morning with a slight cold, manifesting itself in what in this household we refer to as "sexy voice" - deeper and more gravelly than my normal speaking voice. Thus, today's attire might not make it outside today, but is has been therapeutic to get properly dressed and groomed. As it is, I nearly wore today's attire on Friday, but opted, ultimately, for the grey nailhead instead of today's blue.
> 
> In a fit of whimsy, I've posed today's overcoat on my shoulders, in the proper "Italian film director" manner.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Hackett
> Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, South Kensington
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 72763
> View attachment 72765
> View attachment 72767
> View attachment 72769
> View attachment 72771
> View attachment 72773


Looking good, as always and here's wishing that gravely throat issue passes quickly and you find yourself restored to proper health for the holidays!


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today is sunny but cold - even a shade colder than normal for this time of year.
> 
> After a very active week this past week, I woke up this morning with a slight cold, manifesting itself in what in this household we refer to as "sexy voice" - deeper and more gravelly than my normal speaking voice. Thus, today's attire might not make it outside today, but is has been therapeutic to get properly dressed and groomed. As it is, I nearly wore today's attire on Friday, but opted, ultimately, for the grey nailhead instead of today's blue.
> 
> In a fit of whimsy, I've posed today's overcoat on my shoulders, in the proper "Italian film director" manner.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Hackett
> Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, South Kensington
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 72763
> View attachment 72765
> View attachment 72767
> View attachment 72769
> View attachment 72771
> View attachment 72773


Molto bene!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is partially cloudy and seasonably cool, and I am on Day Two of voluntary house arrest due to a cold, which, happily, is improving. Keeping my mood elevated is dressing up, even if in the subjunctive voice, i.e. "if I were leaving the apartment".

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Cufflinks - Tateossian, via the Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - no brand name and vintage
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

Today's posting is an example of "tomorrow's news, today" - the outfit is what I'll be wearing to dinner tomorrow evening, as my day tomorrow would most likely not allow time for photos. As it is, a friend on IG recently put together an outfit with a disparate number of different patterns, but controlled the look by keeping the color palette limited. I am attempting the same today with this mix of two stripes and a bold graph patterned tie - a shade outside my comfort zone, but one needs a challenge now and again. Success, or lack thereof, I leave to the judgment of the viewer.

Suit, shirt, & overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Tie & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## Jeff84

Something simple on a rather warm Christmas Eve.
Orvis Weather Breaker jacket, L.L. Bean jeans and shoes. J. Crew shirt and Trafalgar belt.


----------



## eagle2250

Jeff84 said:


> Something simple on a rather warm Christmas Eve.
> Orvis Weather Breaker jacket, L.L. Bean jeans and shoes. J. Crew shirt and Trafalgar belt.
> View attachment 73279
> View attachment 73281


A nice and appropriate rig for the moment in time you describe, but talk about warm, we have a predicted high of 79 degrees in these parts on this 2021 Christmas day. Ho, ho ho! Merry Christmas, my friend!


----------



## ran23

Looking out it is 34 F right now, think I will pass walking this morning.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

ran23 said:


> Looking out it is 34 F right now, think I will pass walking this morning.


It is headed for 85F here. I'd gladly change out of shorts and trade places! All my best to Oregon, my favorite state.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

ran23 said:


> Looking out it is 34 F right now, think I will pass walking this morning.


I'm at the in-laws on 10 acres of old growth on a big hill with an unobstructed view about a mile off of the ocean 16 miles north of North Bend and Coos Bay.

It was 34 this AM. As of 1145 am its snowing,...

We may or may not try to make it over I-5 down through California and on the Las Vegas to see my Dad tomorrow. There's no telling what the weather may be,..

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC periodically wet, though it is to stay dry during daylight hours today at least. Taking full advantage of the cessation of rain (or snow), I've gotten dressed up, in order to make a survey of whatever goods are left, post-Xmas, with an eye towards potential acquisition. Let the hunt begin . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Turnbull & Asser
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart, NYC
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Harris, via Barneys, NYC
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC periodically wet, though it is to stay dry during daylight hours today at least. Taking full advantage of the cessation of rain (or snow), I've gotten dressed up, in order to make a survey of whatever goods are left, post-Xmas, with an eye towards potential acquisition. Let the hunt begin . . .
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Turnbull & Asser
> Tie - Chipp
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via Scully & Scully, NYC
> Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart, NYC
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes - Harris, via Barneys, NYC
> Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Laird, London
> 
> View attachment 73731
> View attachment 73733
> View attachment 73735
> View attachment 73737
> View attachment 73739
> View attachment 73741


Such a classy outfit!


----------



## Cyril

iam.mike said:


> Starting a new WAYWT thread to continue where we left off
> 
> Original WAYWT thread (dates back to 2006):
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/what-are-you-wearing-today.62656/
> 
> So, what are you wearing today?


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is, for today, relatively mild and dry, albeit overcast, though, by the first hours of 2022, it will be mild, but wet, then much colder by Monday. As it is, my husband and I are having a gala, if early dinner, locally, then will retreat to home, where we shall watch the light show of changing lights on the Empire State Building from the comfort of our living room.

This evening's jacket is the latest of the COVID-era purchases of evening wear.

Dinner jacket - New & Lingwood
Tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Cummerbund - vintage, no label
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Studs - no name brand
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
Overcoat & scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is, for today, relatively mild and dry, albeit overcast, though, by the first hours of 2022, it will be mild, but wet, then much colder by Monday. As it is, my husband and I are having a gala, if early dinner, locally, then will retreat to home, where we shall watch the light show of changing lights on the Empire State Building from the comfort of our living room.
> 
> This evening's jacket is the latest of the COVID-era purchases of evening wear.
> 
> Dinner jacket - New & Lingwood
> Tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Seigo, NYC
> Cummerbund - vintage, no label
> Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
> Studs - no name brand
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> Overcoat & scarf - Turnbull & Asser
> Hat - Lock, London
> 
> View attachment 73967
> View attachment 73969
> View attachment 73971
> View attachment 73973
> View attachment 73975
> View attachment 73977


Looking great!
Happy New Year upr crust!


----------



## upr_crust

Happy 2022 to you all. As stated yesterday, my husband and I went home after dinner, and enjoyed our view of the Empire State Building, lit up with varying lights, from the comfort of our living room. I've also added some "lifestyle" photographs from dinner at Ai Fiori, and two from our casual hike through the parklands around the bases of the Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridges, from yesterday afternoon - overcast, but mild.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Happy 2022 to you all. As stated yesterday, my husband and I went home after dinner, and enjoyed our view of the Empire State Building, lit up with varying lights, from the comfort of our living room. I've also added some "lifestyle" photographs from dinner at Ai Fiori, and two from our casual hike through the parklands around the bases of the Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridges, from yesterday afternoon - overcast, but mild.
> 
> View attachment 74045
> View attachment 74047
> View attachment 74049
> View attachment 74051
> View attachment 74053
> View attachment 74055
> View attachment 74057


Bravo! Now that is the way to bring in a New Year, considering the splendor of the Empire State Building from you living room, and with those closest to you. Happy New Year!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has turned quite cold overnight, allowing me to wear my heaviest winter coat, a camel's hair polo from Brooks Brothers, acquired sometime in the early 2000's. Today's suit is also one of my warmest - a thick flannel.

Suit - Brooks Brothers MTM
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
Cufflinks - Murano, Italy - a tourist souvenir
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Boots - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## A.L.Z.

Got a new cashmere turtleneck.

They described it as "chunky" (diamond cable knit), but I think it is slim enough to wear under my jacket and/or my coat.
Slim fit means it's a little on the short side, sleeves are short for me I think.

Shearling overcoat is one of my favorite coats....














































Please excuse the poor quality pics....feedback gratefully accepted!


----------



## A.L.Z.

upr_crust said:


> a camel's hair polo from Brooks Brothers, acquired sometime in the early 2000's.
> View attachment 74563


If you don't mind my asking, how tall are you in real life? And what size is that polo overcoat....44L?

Would you know if it was made for Brooks Brothers by Southwick Clothiers, in the early 2000s?


----------



## upr_crust

A.L.Z. said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how tall are you in real life? And what size is that polo overcoat....44L?
> 
> Would you know if it was made for Brooks Brothers by Southwick Clothiers, in the early 2000s?


How tall am I in real life, as opposed to my life in these pages?  Considering the number of postings I have made in this thread over the last decade or more, in this thread, I am ten feet tall, but in real life, I am 5' 8" (down from 5' 9" due to shrinking cartilage).

The overcoat is a 44R, bought when I had a chunkier frame, and when overcoats were longer. The same coat today from Brooks Brothers would most likely be about a foot shorter in length.

The coat itself I think was made by Martin Greenfield - I had a conversation on this subject once with my MTM guy at Brooks, and he speculated that, were I to have the coat made today, that's who would have the patterns for it.


----------



## eagle2250

A.L.Z. said:


> Got a new cashmere turtleneck.
> 
> They described it as "chunky" (diamond cable knit), but I think it is slim enough to wear under my jacket and/or my coat.
> Slim fit means it's a little on the short side, sleeves are short for me I think.
> 
> Shearling overcoat is one of my favorite coats....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the poor quality pics....feedback gratefully accepted!


I see no picture in the post above, but rather nine inches of texted gobbledygook. Not sure if the problem is with your computer or with mine?


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^

The said gobbledygook came though on my system as well.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny but cold, for the moment - snow is expected late this evening into tomorrow AM. I am taking the opportunity, between snowflakes/rain, to dress up, and feature a post-Xmas Xmas present - today's tie.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

There was a fair amount (five to six inches or so) that fell on NYC overnight last night, into this morning (with a light dusting even now), and the temperatures have fallen to wintry levels (highs of 1C/34F for today). This encouraged me to wear yet more flannel, and a pair of boots with Dainite soles, even as much as the sidewalks are generally clear outside.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Boots - Cobbler Union
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## WordsWordsWords

upr_crust said:


> There was a fair amount (five to six inches or so) that fell on NYC overnight last night, into this morning (with a light dusting even now), and the temperatures have fallen to wintry levels (highs of 1C/34F for today). This encouraged me to wear yet more flannel, and a pair of boots with Dainite soles, even as much as the sidewalks are generally clear outside.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Boots - Cobbler Union
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 74711
> View attachment 74713
> View attachment 74715
> View attachment 74717
> View attachment 74719
> View attachment 74721


Excellent winter attire. I admit I was wondering what overcoat you'd choose to wear today, as I too live in the general NYC metropolitan area. I've never owned a proper overcoat, but it seems nearly impossible to find a full length coat these days, which you mentioned in your previous post. Shorter coats make little sense in a walking city, so I've been hunting for a vintage coat. I'd be very interested to hear about your favorite overcoat fabrics when dealing with the worst of winter. Was this one a thick tweed? The best I could find in my size so far is a British Warm, but I'm not sure how I'd fare against the elements. Kind regards.


----------



## eagle2250

WordsWordsWords said:


> Excellent winter attire. I admit I was wondering what overcoat you'd choose to wear today, as I too live in the general NYC metropolitan area. I've never owned a proper overcoat, but it seems nearly impossible to find a full length coat these days, which you mentioned in your previous post. Shorter coats make little sense in a walking city, so I've been hunting for a vintage coat. I'd be very interested to hear about your favorite overcoat fabrics when dealing with the worst of winter. Was this one a thick tweed? The best I could find in my size so far is a British Warm, but I'm not sure how I'd fare against the elements. Kind regards.


Welcome to the forum member WordsWordsWords. ....an excellent first post. Looking forward to your future postings. Not being a resident of NYC, I will leave answering your question to those better versed in living and surviving in that marvelous metropolis! Have a great day.


----------



## upr_crust

WordsWordsWords said:


> Excellent winter attire. I admit I was wondering what overcoat you'd choose to wear today, as I too live in the general NYC metropolitan area. I've never owned a proper overcoat, but it seems nearly impossible to find a full length coat these days, which you mentioned in your previous post. Shorter coats make little sense in a walking city, so I've been hunting for a vintage coat. I'd be very interested to hear about your favorite overcoat fabrics when dealing with the worst of winter. Was this one a thick tweed? The best I could find in my size so far is a British Warm, but I'm not sure how I'd fare against the elements. Kind regards.


In answer to your questions, yesterday's overcoat was a thick herringbone tweed that I snatched up at a warehouse sale at Brooks Brothers in the winter of 2008/2009. It's quite heavy material, and resistant to wrinkling, and is reasonably warm. My warmest overcoat is my camel's hair polo coat, which is very warm indeed, but camel's hair, being a soft material, isn't something one would want to wear every day - it's a bit dainty in that respect. I owned a British Warm back in the '80s, and it was warm and hefty, as I remember, and the weave of the material is fairly sturdy, or should be.

I own one heavy overcoat of more recent vintage, a black Chesterfield from Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole, made from material so thick that I occasionally fantasize that it's bulletproof.

For a longer coat, Paul Stuart's this season did have a long officer's coat, replete with brass buttons, and double-breasted, though I've not tried it on to test its warmth or weight.


----------



## never behind

WordsWordsWords said:


> Excellent winter attire. I admit I was wondering what overcoat you'd choose to wear today, as I too live in the general NYC metropolitan area. I've never owned a proper overcoat, but it seems nearly impossible to find a full length coat these days, which you mentioned in your previous post. Shorter coats make little sense in a walking city, so I've been hunting for a vintage coat. I'd be very interested to hear about your favorite overcoat fabrics when dealing with the worst of winter. Was this one a thick tweed? The best I could find in my size so far is a British Warm, but I'm not sure how I'd fare against the elements. Kind regards.


A British Warm should be fine if it's not some cheap mainstream offering. I tried on O'Connell's version in store and it was substantial.

I don't live in NYC but spent 12 years in Iowa winters. My herringbone tweed is rock solid. More casual is a duffle coat from eBay that is both heavy and long. I see lots of tweed overcoats on eBay. It might sound odd but if shopping on eBay, have them weigh the coat. If you find one 4lbs+, I'd say you'd stay warm (if it ticks all the other boxes).


----------



## WordsWordsWords

upr_crust said:


> In answer to your questions, yesterday's overcoat was a thick herringbone tweed that I snatched up at a warehouse sale at Brooks Brothers in the winter of 2008/2009. It's quite heavy material, and resistant to wrinkling, and is reasonably warm. My warmest overcoat is my camel's hair polo coat, which is very warm indeed, but camel's hair, being a soft material, isn't something one would want to wear every day - it's a bit dainty in that respect. I owned a British Warm back in the '80s, and it was warm and hefty, as I remember, and the weave of the material is fairly sturdy, or should be.
> 
> I own one heavy overcoat of more recent vintage, a black Chesterfield from Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole, made from material so thick that I occasionally fantasize that it's bulletproof.
> 
> For a longer coat, Paul Stuart's this season did have a long officer's coat, replete with brass buttons, and double-breasted, though I've not tried it on to test its warmth or weight.


Thank you for the detailed response. It is most helpful.


----------



## WordsWordsWords

never behind said:


> A British Warm should be fine if it's not some cheap mainstream offering. I tried on O'Connell's version in store and it was substantial.
> 
> I don't live in NYC but spent 12 years in Iowa winters. My herringbone tweed is rock solid. More casual is a duffle coat from eBay that is both heavy and long. I see lots of tweed overcoats on eBay. It might sound odd but if shopping on eBay, have them weigh the coat. If you find one 4lbs+, I'd say you'd stay warm (if it ticks all the other boxes).


That's a great suggestion, and I very much appreciate your including the the suitable weight to look for.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny, but cold, and predicted to be cold all week. I have a fairly large selection of winter weight sports jackets, and think that this week might be the week for me to cycle through them - meteorologically apropos, and with an eye to giving my wardrobe exercise of a different sort.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Chipp
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - Weatherproof


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is sunny, but cold, and predicted to be cold all week. I have a fairly large selection of winter weight sports jackets, and think that this week might be the week for me to cycle through them - meteorologically apropos, and with an eye to giving my wardrobe exercise of a different sort.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Chipp
> Pocket square - New & Lingwood
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> Cap - Weatherproof
> 
> View attachment 74883
> View attachment 74885
> View attachment 74887
> View attachment 74889
> View attachment 74891
> View attachment 74893


Looking great, as always. Those are a stunningly handsome pair of boots , my friend. May you wear them only in good health!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny, but frigid, with temperatures this afternoon at 17F/-8C, with significant will chill factor. I will be going out for a short while, and have mustered all the camel's hair and cashmere that I can lay my hands on to face this weather.

Continuing with this week's theme of sports jackets . . .

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Bow tie - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - no maker's label, cashmere, bought at a shop in Beauchamp Place, London long since defunct
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be dry, and has warmed up to just above freezing. Day 3 of the parade of sports jackets - this time with a "new toy" - a bow tie from the latest sale at Hilditch & Key.

Sports jacket - Gieves & Hawles
Shirt, trousers, & shoes - Brooks Brothers
Bow tie & scarf - Hilditch & Key
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Overcoat - Adolfo
Cap - Amicale


----------



## kev'n

My word. Your attention to detail is remarkable. Thank you for the photos that you provide. They assist me with my limited personal selection more than you know. 

Cheers


----------



## upr_crust

he weather in NYC is sunny and only seasonably cold (i.e. above freezing). I am meeting a friend of long standing for lunch and a museum visit, and am continuing with the week of sports jackets, this one being my latest purchase. Whether I have the sides of the jacket let out a bit or not is still up for debate. The trousers are new as well - their first outing.

Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Trousers - Paul Stuart
Bow tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston (long, long ago)
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

The weather today in NYC is seasonable - partly sunny and only moderately cold. Day Five of the parade of sports jackets for this week . . .

Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Cufflinks - Thomson, via Harrods, Terminal 3, Heathrow
Pocket square - no name brand
Boots - Cheaney
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson
Cap - James Dermot, London


----------



## Howard

stay warm today Crusty It's a brutally cold day in NYC.


----------



## prospero1b

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC continues to be dry, and has warmed up to just above freezing. Day 3 of the parade of sports jackets - this time with a "new toy" - a bow tie from the latest sale at Hilditch & Key.
> 
> Sports jacket - Gieves & Hawles
> Shirt, trousers, & shoes - Brooks Brothers
> Bow tie & scarf - Hilditch & Key
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Cap - Amicale
> 
> View attachment 75025
> View attachment 75027
> View attachment 75029
> View attachment 75031
> View attachment 75033
> View attachment 75035


Great socks.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is currently seasonable, with mostly sunny skies at the moment, and temperatures well above freezing. As I've not been suited up since the week before last, let me return to that state of being, while conditions are favorable. Today's bow tie is a new acquisition - a late-night temptation from the online sales.

Suit & pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hilditch & Key
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Vintage watch chain
Boots - J. Fitzpatrick
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Lock


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny, but has turned bitterly cold - as of this afternoon, it is -6C, feels like -13C/ 20F, feels like 9F. For this weather, a three piece suit in wool flannel, and a camel's hair polo coat are de rigeur, and the wearing of boots adds a layer of protection (against wind, even if not a great layer of insulation).

As it is, today's suit is one of my favorites, so it didn't take much to convince me to put it on.

I had hoped to debut the last of my bow ties from my recent order of sale items from Hilditch and Key, but this much older sale tie from H & K worked better with today's suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Hilditch & Key
Braces - Paul Stuart house brand (most likely Albert Thurston)
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand (from the nail patterns in the heel, thought to be Grenson Masterpiece)
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## Flairball

Yesterday I'd made up my mind that today I would test my pattern mixing skills. Ordinarily I post on the Trad side, but I feel like today's rig is a bit more contemporary and timeless, rather than in the Trad vein, so today I post here. I have no reason to dress as I do, with no plans to leave the house. It's too cold, anyway.

BB shirt
BS tie
MS jumper
Pierre Cardin SC
Barbour cords
Hallison socks
Barbour boot
Invicta watch


----------



## bernoulli

Long time no see...


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny but cold, though not as fiercely cold as last Friday. I am to be spending my afternoon having lunch with a friend, then an afternoon visit to the Met Museum, such that the extra layer of a waistcoat would be welcome insulation, but not too much for wandering museum galleries. Today's shoes are something from the archives - haven't worn them in a long while, but they're comfortable enough for an afternoon full of walking, but still apropos of today's suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Zegna
Braces - Albert Thurston
Cufflinks - Victoria & Albert Museum, London
Pocket square - vintage J. Press
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has warmed a bit, though it is much more humid than previously, thus feeling as cold as it did earlier in the week.

After yesterday's three-piece extravaganza, I opted for something quite simple today, putting to good use (one hopes) the last of the bow ties I bought from Hilditch & Key as part of this sales season items. As much as the tie would have looked just fine against a plain white shirt, I liked the look of it against this fine blue graph check a bit better.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hilditch & Key
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - The Wallace Collection, London
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart (model name Hawthorne)
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Brooks Brothers
Cap - Stetson


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny, but quite cold, and whether or not I actually venture out today is still a matter of debate, so today's attire is a bit in the subjunctive mode. Nonetheless, today's shirt is the final sale item I ordered from Hilditch & Key, and, as with all one's newest toys, they need to be played with ASAP, hence the ensemble.

I was a bit dubious about matching today's shirt and suit, fearing that their patterns would conflict, but it seems (at least to my eye) that they do not, and the tie brings a welcome amount of contrast both in color and in pattern.

Suit & overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is sunny, but quite cold, and whether or not I actually venture out today is still a matter of debate, so today's attire is a bit in the subjunctive mode. Nonetheless, today's shirt is the final sale item I ordered from Hilditch & Key, and, as with all one's newest toys, they need to be played with ASAP, hence the ensemble.
> 
> I was a bit dubious about matching today's shirt and suit, fearing that their patterns would conflict, but it seems (at least to my eye) that they do not, and the tie brings a welcome amount of contrast both in color and in pattern.
> 
> Suit & overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Wedgwood
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 76669
> View attachment 76671
> View attachment 76673
> View attachment 76675
> View attachment 76677
> View attachment 76679


The shirt and suit pair well together.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny, and a shade less cold than it was yesterday, which is good, as I have a midday lunch day, followed by a trip to the Met Museum, and then an early drinks date this evening.

Not expecting to have enough time to photograph and post today's attire, I indulged in the sartorial equivalent of creating a meal out of leftovers. Since the initial lockdown of March 2020, I've learned (or re-learned) how to wash and iron my own shirts, a task arduous enough for me to occasionally "recycle" shirts more than one day (in January, yes; in August, no). Thus it is today with today's shirt. Otherwise, I threw together today's outfit in about five to ten minutes this morning from whatever struck my fancy, and was close at hand. Let's see if I had any success . . .

Sports jacket & scarf - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Joseph A Bank
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Trousers, shoes, and cap - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in New York is currently bitterly cold, after several inches of snowfall, so being suited up as an outdoor activity is a non-starter for the next couple of days. In the interim, I took on the task of reviewing my tie collection, my shirts, and, most importantly, my suit collection, as the racks are overburdened with things. I had several suits still in dry cleaner wrappings, having not been worn in quite a while, so I tried them all on, photographed each, front and back, and made decisions on whether to retain or donate. Without further ado, soon to be featured at the Gramercy Park branch of Housing Works, my intended donations.

The process of editing one's wardrobe is always an adjustment to one's self image - seeing what pieces no longer fit, or no longer reflect the person that you are in the present.

The first tie photo, from left to right - Jos. Bank (the two bow ties), Brooks Bros. two Thomas Pinks, Burberry, and four Ferragamos.

The second tie photo, from left to right - Ferragamo, Thomas Pink, two Hermes, a Tyrwhitt, a Brooks, an Hermes, a Ferragamo, and a Paul Stuart.

The shirts are Polo, Brooks, Thomas Pink, and Harvie & Hudson (labels should be readable from the photo).

The three suits - a grey glen plaid three piece - Brooks; a brown three-piece Joseph Abboud; a grey two-piece Jos. A. Bank


----------



## Flairball

upr_crust said:


> The weather in New York is currently bitterly cold, after several inches of snowfall, so being suited up as an outdoor activity is a non-starter for the next couple of days. In the interim, I took on the task of reviewing my tie collection, my shirts, and, most importantly, my suit collection, as the racks are overburdened with things. I had several suits still in dry cleaner wrappings, having not been worn in quite a while, so I tried them all on, photographed each, front and back, and made decisions on whether to retain or donate. Without further ado, soon to be featured at the Gramercy Park branch of Housing Works, my intended donations.
> 
> The process of editing one's wardrobe is always an adjustment to one's self image - seeing what pieces no longer fit, or no longer reflect the person that you are in the present.
> 
> The first tie photo, from left to right - Jos. Bank (the two bow ties), Brooks Bros. two Thomas Pinks, Burberry, and four Ferragamos.
> 
> The second tie photo, from left to right - Ferragamo, Thomas Pink, two Hermes, a Tyrwhitt, a Brooks, an Hermes, a Ferragamo, and a Paul Stuart.
> 
> The shirts are Polo, Brooks, Thomas Pink, and Harvie & Hudson (labels should be readable from the photo).
> 
> The three suits - a grey glen plaid three piece - Brooks; a brown three-piece Joseph Abboud; a grey two-piece Jos. A. Bank
> 
> View attachment 77129
> View attachment 77131
> View attachment 77133
> View attachment 77135
> View attachment 77137
> View attachment 77139
> View attachment 77141
> View attachment 77143
> View attachment 77145


Is the sad look because it's difficult parting with these old friends, or because the entire northeast just got buried in snow? It's a mess up here.


----------



## Howard

Flairball said:


> Is the sad look because it's difficult parting with these old friends, or because the entire northeast just got buried in snow? It's a mess up here.


New York got 7 inches of snow.


----------



## upr_crust

Flairball said:


> Is the sad look because it's difficult parting with these old friends, or because the entire northeast just got buried in snow? It's a mess up here.


The lack of smile was much more a byproduct of doing a lot of photos in a short expanse of time, not due to the snow (as it was, the photos were taken Friday afternoon, before the storm). As Howard noted, NYC wasn't smacked anywhere nearly as badly as was eastern Massachusetts - my friends and relations in the area were posting photos of two feet or more of snow.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> New York got 7 inches of snow.


In some parts of the country, that is considered a dusting!


----------



## bernoulli

Lapels in escape velocity.


----------



## bernoulli

Something different.


----------



## Flairball

Well, I've gone and done it. I've uncomfortably stepped out of my comfort zone. Yes, I am wearing jeans. Trying to string together a somewhat contemporary classic look. Truth be told, I find this to be rather neat, and not a sartorial abomination, but I find it to be a little pedestrian in nature. I prefer to stand out a wee bit, but this is like wearing urban camo.

BT tattersall 
Blue Black jumper
HT SC
Lee jeans
Barbour boots
Invicta watch


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> Well, I've gone and done it. I've uncomfortably stepped out of my comfort zone. Yes, I am wearing jeans. Trying to string together a somewhat contemporary classic look. Truth be told, I find this to be rather neat, and not a sartorial abomination, but I find it to be a little pedestrian in nature. I prefer to stand out a wee bit, but this is like wearing urban camo.
> 
> BT tattersall
> Blue Black jumper
> HT SC
> Lee jeans
> Barbour boots
> Invicta watch
> View attachment 77469
> View attachment 77471
> View attachment 77473
> View attachment 77475


You wear the look well. Enjoy it!


----------



## Matt S

Flairball said:


> Well, I've gone and done it. I've uncomfortably stepped out of my comfort zone. Yes, I am wearing jeans. Trying to string together a somewhat contemporary classic look. Truth be told, I find this to be rather neat, and not a sartorial abomination, but I find it to be a little pedestrian in nature. I prefer to stand out a wee bit, but this is like wearing urban camo.
> 
> BT tattersall
> Blue Black jumper
> HT SC
> Lee jeans
> Barbour boots
> Invicta watch
> View attachment 77469
> View attachment 77471
> View attachment 77473
> View attachment 77475


I love everything about this look except the jeans. I'm not sure if it's more of the texture or the colour that clashes for me. I'm not opposed to blue jeans with tweed, after seeing Robert Redford do it so well in Three Days of the Condor. But the top half is perfectly executed with all the colours and patterns. Well done!


----------



## irish95

Matt S said:


> I love everything about this look except the jeans. I'm not sure if it's more of the texture or the colour that clashes for me. I'm not opposed to blue jeans with tweed, after seeing Robert Redford do it so well in Three Days of the Condor. But the top half is perfectly executed with all the colours and patterns. Well done!


The reason I don't think it looks "right" to you is we've never seen FBall in jeans. I think it takes guts to step out of one's comfort zone. FBall, just unbutton the coat and you will look more relaxed and comfortable. I never button a SC with jeans, just doesn't seem to look right. As to 3 Days of the Condor (nod to our missing FF), that movie got me to buy a tweed coat to pair with jeans. I've been doing it ever since. One tip-try and stay away from "Dad" jeans. Looks much better with jeans that are a bit more stylish. My wife's words. Great effort.


----------



## karenburton1305

upr_crust said:


> Back after nearly two days with no Internet service.
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Vintage watch chain
> PS - BB
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 19403
> View attachment 19404
> View attachment 19406
> View attachment 19407
> View attachment 19408
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> Suit & shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Turnbull & Asser
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> Vintage watch chain
> PS - PRL
> Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods, London
> Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 19409
> View attachment 19410
> View attachment 19412
> View attachment 19413
> View attachment 19414


Looking very smart!


----------



## upr_crust

Speaking of wearing a sports jacket with jeans . . .

After my day of closet cleanout last Friday, the weather in NYC has been too foul for me to bother getting dressed up, either being snowy, rainy, bitterly cold, or Chinese New Year (my husband is Chinese - he observes the usual customs, which center around eating). It is only today that I've put on a tie since last week, and today is still raining (with freezing rain expected for the afternoon).

Today's attire is something of a mullet, due to wet weather - business up top, casual down below. Reviewing my wardrobe, and eliminating things from it has given me impetus to wear things that I'd forgotten that I owned, or haven't worn in a very long time, but which still fit and suit my current style.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, tie, pocket square, & overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Boots - Magnanni
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## bernoulli

Conservative coordination between tie and shoes.


----------



## Guest

Flairball said:


> Well, I've gone and done it. I've uncomfortably stepped out of my comfort zone. Yes, I am wearing jeans. Trying to string together a somewhat contemporary classic look. Truth be told, I find this to be rather neat, and not a sartorial abomination, but I find it to be a little pedestrian in nature. I prefer to stand out a wee bit, but this is like wearing urban camo.
> 
> BT tattersall
> Blue Black jumper
> HT SC
> Lee jeans
> Barbour boots
> Invicta watch
> View attachment 77469
> View attachment 77471
> View attachment 77473
> View attachment 77475


I love this look, the tweed, the sweater, everything about it........until the jeans. And while I wonder what different colour jeans I would have chosen, I'm not sure I have one in mind. I love the look of a dark dressy jean but would that go with your colour selection?

So I'm wondering if a less "formal" boot would look better. Love the wingtips but I won't wear them with that colour of jeans. Would something without laces or in a colour closer to the colours on your upper half have been a better choice?

Please do not however let anyone here disocurage you against jeans. I love jeans with tweed. Well done, you look great!


----------



## upr_crust

"Excuse me, waiter, there seems to be a herringbone in my suit . . ."

The weather in NYC has turned sunny and a bit milder than the last several days, allowing one to suit up without fear of deluge or frostbite.

One of the web site to which I post photos suggested herringbone for this week, and, in examining my wardrobe, I found it to be a much more pervasive weave of fabric than I had first imagined. Being the waggish sort (at times), I decided to try combining as many herringbone elements as possible, within the limits of taste (good, bad, or indifferent). As it happens, today's suit is one that has not been worn in a long while, and was under consideration for donation to charity, but I decided to hold onto it for the present, and thus wanted to put it to work.

I count six herringbone weave fabrics in my attire for today - suit, shirt, tie, socks, overcoat, and cap.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## ran23

WOW!


----------



## bernoulli

I am sorry for breaking the succession of posts by the master of us all, the magnificent upr_crust. But you might enjoy some variety.


----------



## Flairball

Posting here, today. Wasn't sure if this belongs in the "Trad" forum, though it sure is traditional, but being a suit I believe it fits here better.

BT tweed suit
Barbour tattersall
Farlow's jumper
Fort and Stone tie
Barbour cap and boots
Timex field watch.

Also, shown with some off brand shooting gilet because I'll be going to the skeet club to shoot, this morning














.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is sunny and, for mid-February, relatively mild today, as it is expected to be until Sunday.

In the recent review of my suit collection, I noted that I had not worn today's suit in a long time - a condition that I am correcting today. I've had the suit for nine years now, buying it to wear to my 40th high school class reunion - something of a "Revenge of the Nerd" move I realize, in retrospect, but it's a handsome suit, such that I wore it on the occasion of my second marriage. As chance had it, my current husband also bought the suit after I bought mine, so we were able to match on the day (with the addition of yellow wool gabardine waistcoats, eight button double breasted, from Favourbrook - a "bucket list" purchase).

Happily, the suit still fits.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Lewin (bought sometime in the 1990's)
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be milder than normal for mid-February, and is dry, if not consistently sunny.

Again today, I am wearing a suit that has languished on my suit rack, and was under consideration for donation, but remains in my wardrobe for the present. I've owned the suit for a decade, I believe - it was my first suit from the Phineas Cole line at Paul Stuart's, and was purchased when I was heftier than I am now, having been altered some years ago to fit the somewhat smaller me. It was also my first dalliance with a peaked lapeled suit that is not a tuxedo - but certainly not my last.

It is of interest (at least to me) to note the evolution of construction of Phineas Cole suits from season to season. Today's suit has very strong shoulders, and relatively straight-legged trousers, whereas suits of more recent seasons have had no shoulder padding, and trousers with a marked taper (sometimes too much for my tastes).

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Thomas Pink
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson
Hat - Selentino


----------



## bernoulli

Double-breasted Friday. Some people do casual Fridays, I go in the other direction.


----------



## upr_crust

My dear friend Bernoulli, your last posting has become the meat of a Crusty sandwich, I fear . . . ; )

The weather in NYC is sunny and much milder than normal for mid-February, and, with today's posting, I have worked my way through the "forgotten" suits in my suit closet. Today's suit it the newest of the four that I've sported this week, and I've always liked it - I, for whatever reason, am always more relaxed in a brown suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Cufflinks - Liberty of London, (circa 1984)
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Septieme Largeur
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## bernoulli

Not my favorite suit, but I don't think I like the color of any other garment better than the slate blue in this one.


----------



## bernoulli

I found a use for striped ties! I think it works. What sayeth thou?


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has warmed up to seasonal averages, and it promises not to be wet for at least the next 24 hours. After a very casual four day stretch (with only a couple of hours of suited activity for an early Valentine's Day dinner Sunday evening), I have cause to be back in a suit today - a members' evening at the Morgan Library, celebrating the opening of three exhibits - Holbein, Woody Guthrie, and Gwendolyn Brooks.

A friend recently wrote to me referencing today's suit, purchased nearly 10 years ago. He and I were in London, meeting for the first time face-to-face (we were Internet acquaintances prior to that), and we went shopping together, though I believe that I was the spendthrift that day, buying this suit - I don't remember that he bought anything. I had the pleasure of his advice, and his company, in any case, and have continued to have had adventures both cultural and sartorial with him to the present (and beyond, I hope).

In any case, that's how I selected today's suit.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Edward Green, via Brooks Brothers
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather today in New York is unnaturally mild - currently 63F/17 C under partially sunny skies. Noting this, I've opted for a summer weight suit, and no overcoat - just a hat, in case it's breezy outside.

Today's near-monochrome color scheme is certainly not my usual choice, but, in looking at what shirts were next in rotation, I opted for white, and then trying today's tie with the shirt and suit, the choice seemed to have made visual sense. It also gave me the chance to wear today's cufflinks, which I can remember wearing before.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
Cufflinks - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - J Fitzpatrick
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny, but is getting increasingly cold, after a major bout of rain overnight, with gusty winds. Eschewing formality in anticipation of the long weekend (at least here in the US), I've opted for a gun check and some suede.

Sports jacket, shirt, trousers, waistcoat, and pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Bow tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Boots & cap - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin


----------



## upr_crust

The weather currently in NYC is wet, and has been most of the afternoon, and I've not dressed up for the occasion. However, last week, I did have the chance to have some jackets of my altered, and am pleased with the changes (some subtle, some not so subtle) that my alterations tailor has made, which I share with you below:

Before:
























After:


----------



## Guest

upr_crust said:


> The weather currently in NYC is wet, and has been most of the afternoon, and I've not dressed up for the occasion. However, last week, I did have the chance to have some jackets of my altered, and am pleased with the changes (some subtle, some not so subtle) that my alterations tailor has made, which I share with you below:
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 79267
> View attachment 79269
> View attachment 79271
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 79273
> View attachment 79275
> View attachment 79277


Perfectly done!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is unnaturally spring-like, with highs around 63F/17C, and, at this moment, sunshine - a contrast to tomorrow, when it is will be a high of 36F/2C, a prelude to rain and snow on Friday.

As the weather is unnaturally spring-like, I've donned an unnaturally spring-like ensemble with which to face the afternoon.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
Braces - Albert Thurston, via New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling private label for Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London


----------



## upr_crust

The temperature has dropped like a stone here in NYC, and we're due snow (happily, changing over to rain) overnight, such that yesterday's imitation of spring has disappeared entirely. That being said, it allows yet another iteration of winterweight outerwear, and a three-piece suit, to boot.

I normally don't wear a patterned shirt with today's suit, the rope stripe being as strong a pattern as it is, but there is always room for experimentation, good, bad, or indifferent. The suit itself has served me well over the last 12 years, and should do so for several years to come.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Vintage watch chain
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Boots - J Fitzpatrick
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## John Smedley

Crew Neck Cashmere Mens Pullover maybe a good idea




__





Shop Luxury Cashmere and Wool Blends in Menswear | John Smedley


Renowned for their tactility, lasting quality and age old benefits, our collections feature Extra Fine Merino Wool, Sea island Cotton and the finest Cashmere yarns. Shop Men's online today.




www.johnsmedley.com


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has ceased to be wet (the snow which fell overnight was washed away by the rain that followed it, and that stopped a few hours ago), but is still cold (today's high will be 39F/5C), so layers of flannel are still appropriate. I have indulged today in a bit of "recycling" - I am wearing the same shirt as yesterday, only with a different suit, tie, and other accessories, proving, perhaps, that context is everything.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie & overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Vintage watch chain
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Scarf - Barney's (alas, defunct)
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## bernoulli

Simple stuff...


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny albeit cold, and I have the pleasure late this afternoon to attend a lecture at the Frick Madison on Whistler portraits, so, I thought that I might look presentable, should the ghost of James Abbott McNeill Whistler be hanging about the joint - wouldn't wish to disappoint the dead.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - New & Lingwood
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Laird Hatters, London


----------



## bernoulli




----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is sunny and seasonably cool, and I am planning on meeting a friend for a drink later on this afternoon, in a venue without a proper coat check, hence the less-than-formal headgear vs. more formal attire underneath the outerwear.

I've had today's tie for many years, and in the past have only worn it with brown suits, so today's matching is something of a departure from standard practice, but what is life without experimentation. Ditto on the funky socks.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Weybridge
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## bernoulli




----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is again sunny and seasonably cool - 41F/5C for the afternoon. As it happens, I am attending the Met Opera this evening, "Don Carlos", the five act French version, which spans five hours (with two generous intermissions). It's the first time in over two years that I have the chance to go to the opera, and thought that, short of donning black tie, that I should wear something reasonably dressy.

Suit & overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole'
Shirt - Paul Stuart
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Braces - New & Lingwood
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is bright, but cold - much colder than yesterday, daytime, and I have survived my outing to the Met Opera, all five hours of the French version of Verdi's "Don Carlos" - bed time was in the wee hours of this morning. After a week of very dressy attire, I've opted today for something a bit more casual - tweedy and warm. Included are a couple of "lifestyle" photos from my seat at the opera.

Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
Shirt, pocket square & overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Polo Ralph Lauren
Trousers & cap - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Gower2
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin


----------



## bernoulli

A simple man.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is periodically snowy, though too warm for it to accumulate, fortunately, as I am required this evening to make an appearance at a work function with my husband, and therefore desirous of making a reasonable impression. A suit would be too much for the tone of the gathering (a farewell party for a colleague), hence the sports jacket ensemble shown below, complete with boots with a rubberized sole (no indication of whether it be Dainite, Vibram or other material, but definitely non-porous). As it is, I am having a bit of trouble with my right ankle, such that the support of a lace-up boot is a welcome thing.

I've included a photo of today's socks, as they are quite extravagantly patterned, a recent purchase from New & Lingwood's warehouse sale here in NYC. Certainly not everyone's cup of tea, but they amuse me.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & socks - New & Lingwood
Tie - Chipp
Trousers & overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Boots - Cobbler Union
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## bernoulli

Blue and gray. The soberest four-pattern bingo I could muster.


----------



## eagle2250

bernoulli said:


> Blue and gray. The soberest four-pattern bingo I could muster.
> View attachment 84478
> 
> View attachment 84477


Great rig, but I really love the footwear...so classic!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny and relatively mild - a perfect day to get suited up. As it is, I am still hobbling a bit, due to a sore right ankle, hence the wearing of boots (the support does help), though, otherwise, today's sartorial choices have been made with the usual mixture of whimsy and capriciousness.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Boots - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Harvie & Hudson, London
Cap - Amicale


----------



## bernoulli




----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC, after yesterday's torrential rain, followed by a dusting of snow, is sunny, but quite cold today. My husband and I had an early brunch date with friends from out of town, gentlemen who might appreciate the effort one puts into dressing well, so I made at least a passing attempt at looking put together.

Sports jacket - Gieves & Hawkes
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Hilditch & Key
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Trousers, boots & cap - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Barney's, NYC


----------



## ItalianStyle

^ Well done!
The nice pattern of the jacket really shows on the last photo where the light hits it on your right side.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather today in NYC is sunny and mild - a foretaste of spring in the last week of calendrical winter - and I have a lecture to attend early this evening at the Frick Madison, a perfect conjunction of weather and occasion for which to dress up a bit. Today's suit was something of a "love at first sight" acquisition - I fell for it immediately upon trying on the jacket, and its rust windowpane sent me on another shopping journey to acquire ties to coordinate.

The mildness of the weather encourages me to skip an overcoat for this evening, and I am indulging in a bit of experimentation, wearing the scarf inside my jacket as shown.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ashear
Boots - Grenson Masterpiece private label for Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird, London
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC for St. Patrick's Day is apropos of the Emerald Isle - cool and rainy - and, with that, I am dressed casually today, though I am attending the Met Opera this evening (yes, I'm going to be one of "those people" - forgive me). That being said, and I being myself, I've opted for a bit more ornamentation than your average slob - let's hope that I did it with some style, at least. I have included some green items, in light of the day, and it's the debut for today's tie - a rough enough fabric to work with leather and denim, I believe.

Leather jacket - Andrew Marc
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Scarf - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Levi's
Boots - Magnanni


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC for St. Patrick's Day is apropos of the Emerald Isle - cool and rainy - and, with that, I am dressed casually today, though I am attending the Met Opera this evening (yes, I'm going to be one of "those people" - forgive me). That being said, and I being myself, I've opted for a bit more ornamentation than your average slob - let's hope that I did it with some style, at least. I have included some green items, in light of the day, and it's the debut for today's tie - a rough enough fabric to work with leather and denim, I believe.
> 
> Leather jacket - Andrew Marc
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Scarf - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Levi's
> Boots - Magnanni
> View attachment 84845
> View attachment 84846
> 
> View attachment 84847
> View attachment 84848


My friend, you wear the leather jacket, jeans and Chelsea boots very well...a great casual rig!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Eagle, for the kind words!

The weather in NYC is remarkably spring-like today, after yesterday's damp cloudiness, inspiring me to don a lighter weight suit, and some colorful accessories, even though spring is not officially here until Sunday.

There is a definite age mix in my ensemble for today - today's suit and shoes are relatively new, but today's shirt is probably close to 20 years old, and today's tie is most likely some 35+ years of age. The advantage of age . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hilditch & Key
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's (most likely Deakin & Francis)
Braces - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Peter R R

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC, after yesterday's torrential rain, followed by a dusting of snow, is sunny, but quite cold today. My husband and I had an early brunch date with friends from out of town, gentlemen who might appreciate the effort one puts into dressing well, so I made at least a passing attempt at looking put together.
> 
> Sports jacket - Gieves & Hawkes
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Hilditch & Key
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Trousers, boots & cap - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Barney's, NYC
> 
> View attachment 84632
> View attachment 84633
> View attachment 84634
> View attachment 84635
> View attachment 84636
> View attachment 84637


Excellent ensemble and smart choice of bow tie, which stands out and draws the eye. I love bow ties but they are not seen in California men's stores very much anymore. I now buy handmade bow ties of imported silk from VelvetyBowtique on Etsy. Thank you for your fine photos. --Peter R. Reynolds


----------



## Peter R R

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC, after yesterday's torrential rain, followed by a dusting of snow, is sunny, but quite cold today. My husband and I had an early brunch date with friends from out of town, gentlemen who might appreciate the effort one puts into dressing well, so I made at least a passing attempt at looking put together.
> 
> Sports jacket - Gieves & Hawkes
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Hilditch & Key
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Trousers, boots & cap - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Barney's, NYC
> 
> View attachment 84632
> View attachment 84633
> View attachment 84634
> View attachment 84635
> View attachment 84636
> View attachment 84637


----------



## Peter R R

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC, after yesterday's torrential rain, followed by a dusting of snow, is sunny, but quite cold today. My husband and I had an early brunch date with friends from out of town, gentlemen who might appreciate the effort one puts into dressing well, so I made at least a passing attempt at looking put together.
> 
> Sports jacket - Gieves & Hawkes
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Hilditch & Key
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Trousers, boots & cap - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Barney's, NYC
> 
> View attachment 84632
> View attachment 84633
> View attachment 84634
> View attachment 84635
> View attachment 84636
> View attachment 84637


Superb bow tie, draws the eye masterfully (I mistakenly posted a longer comment to your photo in a different "thread," so to speak. Sorry about that!). Best regards, Peter R R


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny and mild, though I am most likely not going to experience it firsthand today, as my right ankle is still painful for certain activities (walking up and down stairs being the worst). Taking it easy then, and attempting to amuse myself as best I can, I decided to dress for the weather, and as a balm to my mood - a dose of Ben-Gay for my soul, if you will, as long as we're on the subject of joint pain.

Today's suit was in rotation to be worn, and its bright color inspired the rest of the ensemble - including the rather funky socks. Let it never be said that I'm losing my sense of humor in my old age.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Socks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## wildcat1976

IMHO, your Phineas Cole suits always look especially flattering on you.
Rest up and feel better.


----------



## Gimlet321

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is sunny and mild, though I am most likely not going to experience it firsthand today, as my right ankle is still painful for certain activities (walking up and down stairs being the worst). Taking it easy then, and attempting to amuse myself as best I can, I decided to dress for the weather, and as a balm to my mood - a dose of Ben-Gay for my soul, if you will, as long as we're on the subject of joint pain.
> 
> Today's suit was in rotation to be worn, and its bright color inspired the rest of the ensemble - including the rather funky socks. Let it never be said that I'm losing my sense of humor in my old age.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Socks - New & Lingwood
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 84987
> View attachment 84988
> View attachment 84989
> View attachment 84990
> View attachment 84991


Upr, get well soon.


----------



## bernoulli




----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is overcoast and cool today, not that it matters very much, as per medical advice, I am to limit my walking as much as possible for the immediate future, to allow my right ankle to heal (a cortisone shot this morning is working its magic as I write). 

One of the menswear groups online to which I regularly post is having a challenge, the theme of which is "connections" - articles of clothing that carry a certain meaning above and beyond their appearance. Between my hyperactive memory, and my oversized wardrobe, my closet is a goldmine of the evocative. Today's suit was next in rotation to be worn, and, as it turns out, carries its own set of memories, as I've packed and worn this suit a couple of times, pre-pandemic, to London. A short perusal of the photo files from the last couple of vacations to London produced photos from three different dining venues, all wearing today's suit. As I'm unlikely to see London soon (or go anywhere until my ankle is healed), I will have to settle for pleasant memories of sojourns past. These I share with you - dinners at Rules, Simpson's in the Strand, and Roast. 

Today's attire:

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Alain Figaret, Paris
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Edgware


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is seasonably cool and a bit overcast today in NYC, and this evening, I am attending a members' preview for the Whitney Biennial. Now, were this a preview at the Met or the Frick, I'd most likely be in a suit, but, as it's the Whitney Biennial, a suit would be a bit much, as some percentage of the attendees usually look as if they've come straight from their painting studios in Bushwick, without bothering to change. I daresay, were there ever to be a museum preview party with a clothing-optional dress code, it would be the Whitney Biennial. I have no idea if the art on view will be of interest, but, if history is any guide, the people-watching will be stellar.

Were I James Abbott Macneil Whistler, I would call my attire today "Arrangement in Grey and Blue", but, as I'm not, I'll just call it "what I chose to wear today".

Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - Fortnum & Mason
Pocket square - no brand name
Trousers & shoes - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather is seasonably cool and a bit overcast today in NYC, and this evening, I am attending a members' preview for the Whitney Biennial. Now, were this a preview at the Met or the Frick, I'd most likely be in a suit, but, as it's the Whitney Biennial, a suit would be a bit much, as some percentage of the attendees usually look as if they've come straight from their painting studios in Bushwick, without bothering to change. I daresay, were there ever to be a museum preview party with a clothing-optional dress code, it would be the Whitney Biennial. I have no idea if the art on view will be of interest, but, if history is any guide, the people-watching will be stellar.
> 
> Were I James Abbott Macneil Whistler, I would call my attire today "Arrangement in Grey and Blue", but, as I'm not, I'll just call it "what I chose to wear today".
> 
> Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
> Cufflinks - Fortnum & Mason
> Pocket square - no brand name
> Trousers & shoes - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 85322
> View attachment 85323
> View attachment 85324
> View attachment 85325
> View attachment 85326
> View attachment 85327




A great rig.....I really like that jacket, it makes for a memorably handsome business casual look!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC this afternoon has suddenly turned mild, with the sun threatening to cut through the cloud cover, though by evening, there is threat of rain and thunderstorms. Regardless, I've suited up, as my husband and I are having dinner with a visitor from Chicago, someone for whom getting dressed up is a serious avocation, and we, being good hosts, will happily participate in this exercise of civilized behavior.

I've also included in this posting a few photos from last night's preview party for the Whitney Biennial - some art, some me. There were enthusiastic crowds, to be sure, in a wide range of modes - the people-watching did not disappoint.

Today's attire:

Suit & pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC


----------



## moon121

Only t shirt and pants


----------



## Peak and Pine

moon121 said:


> Only t shirt and pants


Let's hope so.
That post does not earn the hardy welcome I like to give to new members. Work on it. Take some pics. We all love to look at pics of people in tee shirts and pants.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cleared here in NYC, and is back down to seasonable temperatures, after yesterday's unexpected warmth. I have gone a bit more casual today than yesterday, with funky socks from New & Lingwood, just because . . .

Sports jacket, tie, shoes & cap - Paul Stuart
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin

Included is a "lifestyle" photo of myself and my husband, flanking our dinner guest from last night. An early dinner meant that we avoided the rains that arrived later last evening.


----------



## kaehlin

upr_crust, I've been absent from this site for a few years and am delighted to find you here, still actively posting! Thanks for adding a touch of class and inspiration to my day!


----------



## upr_crust

kaehlin said:


> upr_crust, I've been absent from this site for a few years and am delighted to find you here, still actively posting! Thanks for adding a touch of class and inspiration to my day!


Thank you for the kind compliments - much appreciated!

The weather in NYC is seasonably cool, and overcast, with rain expected later this evening. In the interim, I have plans to take in the Winter Antiques show, now installed at the former flagship Barney's store, before attending an early evening gathering at the Frick Madison. I thought that it might be appropriate and entertaining to look like a civilized human being while participating in these activities.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Santoni
Hat - Laird Hatters, London
Scarf - Hickey Freeman


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC, after yesterday's monsoon, has turned sunnier and milder - an actual spring day, for once - and my attire reflects the slow transition from winter to spring - a sober palette, with touches of green.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Pocket square - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston (alas, defunct)
Hat - Laird Hatters, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather this afternoon in NYC has turned sunny and pleasant, and I was undecided as to what suit that I would like to wear today, so I laid out two outfits, flipped a coin (metaphorically speaking), and chose one. I am sure that I will use the other selection sometime soon. Both candidates are shown below, with the winner being the outfit which I actually have put on.

Grey houndstooth check suit - Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - no name brand

Grey glen plaid suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Bow tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Century 21
Braces & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has continued to be sunny and pleasant, giving me the chance to use the "option B" attire from yesterday. Looking at today's suit vs. yesterday's, the fit of today's suit is, to me at least, a bit less boxy and a bit more flattering - the difference between mainstream Paul Stuart and their Phineas Cole line - a visit to my alterations tailor might well be needed.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## Mike B

First appearance of one of my spring/summer jackets...

Jacket - J Crew
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Lands End
Pants - Lost Monarch
Shoes - Allen Edmonds


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is giving us all a preview of summer (highs of 28C/82F this afternoon, at least up until it starts raining later), so I've opted to preview summer attire to match the weather. I had tried today's bow tie with my outfit for Tuesday, but found that it didn't work as well as the tie I ultimately chose, but for today's suit selection, today's tie is spot-on.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Budd, London
Pocket square - Alain Figaret, Paris
Shoes - Carmina
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has reverted to winter, temperature-wise, at least, allowing me to get one more wearing of today's flannel suit before actual spring weather arrives (or re-arrives - I seem to remember warmer temperatures only last week). In any case, an experiment in pattern mixing - plaid suit, striped shirt, paisley pocket square. I leave it to the judgment of the viewer whether it was a successful experiment or not.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird Hatters, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is overcast, but seasonably temperate, with no chance of rain. The highlight of my afternoon will be a dental cleaning, an event for which I am vastly overdressed, but then the route between my dentist and my home takes me through Madison Avenue in midtown, which normally inspires one to dress better, if only to imitate the mannequins in the store windows.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Corcione, Napoli
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is nigh unto perfect - sunny, mild, "not too hot, not too cold, just right", as is said in the fairy tale. I am performing an act of recycling today, using my shirt from Tuesday, and altering its context - changing suits, ties, braces and cufflinks. The juxtaposition of objects changes the way at which we look at them (or so they told me in art school, once upon a time . . . ). In any case, it makes for one less shirt I will need to launder and iron - keeping it real in the post-COVID world.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via Paul Stuart
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## jthowerton

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today is nigh unto perfect - sunny, mild, "not too hot, not too cold, just right", as is said in the fairy tale. I am performing an act of recycling today, using my shirt from Tuesday, and altering its context - changing suits, ties, braces and cufflinks. The juxtaposition of objects changes the way at which we look at them (or so they told me in art school, once upon a time . . . ). In any case, it makes for one less shirt I will need to launder and iron - keeping it real in the post-COVID world.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via Paul Stuart
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> View attachment 86353
> View attachment 86354
> View attachment 86355
> View attachment 86356
> View attachment 86357


As always, you set the standard for the rest of us!

I am rather curious about one thing if I might? You own a large number of suits, shirts and accessories. How on earth do you manage to remember where each piece is from and it’s age? Surely you have a clothing Rolodex somewhere. Oh, and I won’t call your “Shirley” haha


----------



## upr_crust

jthowerton said:


> As always, you set the standard for the rest of us!
> 
> I am rather curious about one thing if I might? You own a large number of suits, shirts and accessories. How on earth do you manage to remember where each piece is from and it’s age? Surely you have a clothing Rolodex somewhere. Oh, and I won’t call your “Shirley” haha


Thank you for the compliments. As for remembering the sources for most of my wardrobe, I know by the labels in the suits from whence they came, and have a fairly good idea as to when I bought them - same for the shirts and the shoes. A good memory comes in handy in these matters - for much of the stuff from the UK, I remember purchases as part of memories of vacations. No Rolodex, though on more than a few occasions, I am reminded of when I bought something when I see vacation photos of me wearing it - a date before which the item must have been bought.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is partly sunny, but cool today, with highs of only about 13C/56F this afternoon. I am meeting a friend for a drink directly after work this evening, and decided to opt for a winter weight suit, and a hat, in lieu of a lighter weight suit, and a coat of some variety. As it is, today's suit is one of my favorites, so I am giving it one last wearing before the weather becomes too warm to wear it comfortably - probably too grand for the drinks venue to which we're going this evening, but being overdressed is not one of my fears.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Boots - J Fitzpatrick
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is sunny but cool, with highs this afternoon only about 13C/56F. My apartment building is doing maintenance on the water system today, and has shut off all water for the next several hours, interrupting my usual schedule. I have decided to use the interruption to my advantage, eschewing my normal exercise routine for some long walks on this lovely day.

After yesterday's full-on formality, I've opted for attire much less "in one's face" - a favorite sports jacket, with some suitable accessories, including a pair of rather silly Faberge frog cufflinks - copies of an item in the collection of the Metropolitan Museum.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling private label for Paul Stuart
Hat - Laird Hatters, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC, after a cold start, is predicted to warm up to about 15C/60F by this afternoon - ideal suit weather.

Sometimes, the universe helps in strange ways to tell one how to dress. In this case, first thing this morning, Facebook reminded me that I wore today's suit exactly 11 years ago, prompting me, of course, to wear it again, albeit with somewhat different accessories. It's interesting to see what about me has changed - greyer hair, thinner body, different apartment, no longer a widower - all but the grey hair an improvement. I've included a photo of the "before" state for comparison.

I also have included a couple of photos from last night's members' preview of the "Matisse - The Red Studio" exhibition at the Museum of Modern Art. The preview was packed - both in the gallery and the bar area - a liveliness I've not seen since pre-pandemic. Perhaps things are coming back to life here in NYC.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - The British Museum (souvenirs in honour of Her Majesty's Diamond Jubilee - just in time for the Platinum Jubilee)
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is mostly sunny and temperate today, and I have two errands this afternoon, both of which necessitate a more casual approach to today's attire. The first is a casual lunch with an old work colleague of mine, and the second is a booster shot of Moderna, which requires a short sleeved shirt. Attempting to make a virtue out of a necessity, today's attire . .

Jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Shirt, trousers, pocket square, and shoes - Brooks Brothers
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is nigh unto perfect this afternoon - sunny, mild, with a light breeze. After several months of wintry attire, I've opted for something more casual and more seasonally appropriate, albeit in an uncharacteristically monochromatic combo (for me, at least).

Later this afternoon, I should viewing the newest exhibit at the Met Museum, the Costume Institute's latest installation, without the celebrities and the press present last Monday evening.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis for Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is nigh unto perfect this afternoon - sunny, mild, with a light breeze. After several months of wintry attire, I've opted for something more casual and more seasonally appropriate, albeit in an uncharacteristically monochromatic combo (for me, at least).
> 
> Later this afternoon, I should viewing the newest exhibit at the Met Museum, the Costume Institute's latest installation, without the celebrities and the press present last Monday evening.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Ike Behar
> Tie - Chipp
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis for Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 86704
> View attachment 86705
> View attachment 86706
> View attachment 86707
> View attachment 86708


What a beautiful sport coat!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is lightly raining today, with cooler temperatures than yesterday. For my afternoon's entertainment, I am visiting the TEFAF fine arts fair at the Park Avenue Armory - my first exposure to this art fair, as it's normally held in Maastricht, the Netherlands. As it's a lot cheaper for me to take the Madison Avenue bus than a flight to Amsterdam, then a train to Maastricht, I am opting for the former.

I have chosen to look as if I might be able to afford some of the goods for sale (a well-crafted false impression), but with some adjustment for the temperature and the rain - a lightweight flannel suit, and today's shoes have Dainite soles.

Included in today's photos are a few "lifestyle" shots from yesterday's foray to the Met Museum, to see the Costume Institute's latest exhibition.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Ike Behar
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## Winhes2

After a nice Mothrs' day brunch.


----------



## ericbaker

I love to wear gemstone jewelry like an alexandrite ring on the middle finger of my right hand.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is partly cloudy, but mild - a pleasant but not ideal spring day.

The theme for today's attire, rather by accident, is "square" - after assembling today's attire this morning, I noted that there is a definite theme of right-angled, rectilinear forms in almost all of the chosen items for today's attire, even down to the hatch grain of my shoes. Well, square is as square wears, I guess.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Saks Fifth Avenue
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - no brand name
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is again partly sunny and mild, and I am playing museum docent this afternoon at the Met Museum for an out of town visitor, so I am channeling my inner professor, sartorially, if not also from an art historical perspective.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - no name brand, bought at deep discount
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Malton

Included are a couple of "lifestyle" shots from after last night's dinner, with some iconic NYC sights in the background.


----------



## georginamorris

I am wearing jumpsuits and I feel really comfortable in it


----------



## eagle2250

georginamorris said:


> I am wearing jumpsuits and I feel really comfortable in it


Welcome to AAAC. A long time ago in a world far, far away I used to quite enjoy wearing flight suits (Nomex military versions of "jumpsuits."). They were convenient, comfortable and the Nomex material kept us from bursting into flames at inopportune times! I wish such jumpsuit designs would catch on more in the civilian sector.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is a mix of clouds and sun, and is slightly cooler than yesterday. My duties for the afternoon will be the escorting of an out-of-town visitor around the Museum of Modern Art - apparently, my services yesterday at the Met were sufficient such that the visitor trusts that my presence will enhance his experience at the Modern as well.

To face the end of the week, and to brighten an otherwise rather overcast day, I've opted for a tie just a millimeter off from vulgar in its coloring - I can use the visual jolt.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Albert Thurston private label for Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Alain Figaret, Paris
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is mostly sunny, with comfortable temperatures and humidity (yesterday was very humid in contrast), such that I could not afford to miss the opportunity to suit up while the weather was fine.

Today's suit was next in rotation, certainly the most lightly constructed suit I own. With a plaid this bold, it was something of a challenge to find accessories to go with it, but I believe that I've met the assignment, at the very least.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Thomas Pink
Cufflinks - The Art Gallery of Vancouver, BC
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Edward Green (my only pair of EG, a happy accident from a warehouse sale at Brooks Brothers the season that they discontinued Edward Green)


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is overcast, can cooler than average for this time of year, such that I can sneak in one last wearing of something autumnal/wintry without fear of heat prostration. One of the menswear website to which I habitually post is having a sartorial challenge, to integrate Chelsea/jodhpur/side zip boots into one's attire for the day, something I've not done in a long while, and this particular pair of boots hasn't seen the light of day in a very long time indeed, hence their feature today, in this ensemble of random chance elements.

Sports jacket & tie - Paul Stuart
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Boots - Cheaney









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mike B

The weather is warming up so time to bring out some lightweight summer favorites...

Jacket - J Crew
Shirt - Ratio Clothing
Tie - Lands End
Pants - Uniqlo
Shoes - Allen Edmonds


----------



## Captain Fancy Pants

Beautiful choices. I notice you don't wear watches. Why not? I can see you sporting a vintage Rolex...


----------



## Captain Fancy Pants

You guys still have to wear masks? That sucks.


----------



## never behind

Mike B said:


> The weather is warming up so time to bring out some lightweight summer favorites...
> 
> Jacket - J Crew
> Shirt - Ratio Clothing
> Tie - Lands End
> Pants - Uniqlo
> Shoes - Allen Edmonds
> 
> View attachment 87010
> 
> 
> View attachment 87011
> 
> 
> View attachment 87012


Looks good. And thanks for posting - I was considering buying a casual plaid shirt and wondered what it would look like under a solid summer jacket. This gives me a good idea!


----------



## upr_crust

This week in NYC, the weather promises to be mild, which is fortunate, as our good friend, cybermoniker Bernoulli, is in town for the week, which means a lot of fun activities done while suited up. Last night, Bernoulli, my husband and I attended the Frick Collection's annual Garden Party (rather bereft of its actual garden - the sunken plaza of the old Whitney Museum took its place). In years past, I've gone full-on linen, but with the cooler weather this week, I opted for something less obviously summer-y.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand

"Lifestyle" photos included


----------



## upr_crust

Day 2 of "yesterday's news today" - the weather in NYC continues to be mild and pleasant enough to make the wearing of suits possible, and, with our good friend Bernoulli, we had what can only be described as a decorous orgy of fine dining - lunch at Le Bernardin, dinner at Ai Fiori, with a foray to the Museum of Modern Art, and the Morgan Library sandwiched in between.

Bernoulli declared that he was going to make it a two-suited day, and I decided to play along (my husband, and our other companion for lunch, a longtime friend, opted for only one suit for the day). I opted not to change shirts, but to adapt the day's shirt to the second suit with a change of necktie.

Suit #1

Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris

Suit #2

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Braces - Albert Thurston for Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Boots - J Fitzpatrick


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC was sunny, cool, and breezy yesterday, the perfect last day to wear a three-piece suit. The ongoing adventures with our good friend, cybermoniker Bernoulli, continued, though with only one lavish meal yesterday - dinner at Le Pavillon - rather than the two meals of Tuesday. As we dined at the first seating at Le Pavillon, there was time for a after dinner drink at the Gold Room of the Lotte Palace Hotel, in the landmarked former music room of one of the Villard mansions - a perfect place for a few extra "lifestyle" photos.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Vintage watch
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Edgware


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC was sunny, cool, and breezy yesterday, the perfect last day to wear a three-piece suit. The ongoing adventures with our good friend, cybermoniker Bernoulli, continued, though with only one lavish meal yesterday - dinner at Le Pavillon - rather than the two meals of Tuesday. As we dined at the first seating at Le Pavillon, there was time for a after dinner drink at the Gold Room of the Lotte Palace Hotel, in the landmarked former music room of one of the Villard mansions - a perfect place for a few extra "lifestyle" photos.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Vintage watch
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Edgware
> 
> View attachment 87134
> View attachment 87135
> View attachment 87136
> View attachment 87137
> View attachment 87138
> View attachment 87139
> View attachment 87140
> View attachment 87141
> View attachment 87142
> View attachment 87143


Seeing those classic venues makes me long for a visit to NYC.
Bernoulli looks great, as usual, and your husband is a very dapper dresser.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has remained spring-like, if variable in sun and clouds, today, and my pleasurable duties as tourist guide were discharged early today - no major gastronomic flights of fancy for dinner this evening, hence I am able to post photos in the present tense as to what I wore today. I refrained from the three-piece suits today, and wore something a shade more mainstream, which was fortunate, as my day involved a fair amount of walking, with visits to the Whitney and the Guggenheim. My efforts were appreciated by the two out of town visitors under my aegis, in any case.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - London York
Cufflinks - Saks Fifth Avenue
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Crockett & Jones for Paul Stuart


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is warming, and yesterday, was quite variable - warm during the day, but with a thunderstorm or two in the early evening. This complicated matters sartorial, as we, and old friend, and our guest Bernoulli were slated to have dinner, and then meet up with a fellow group of well-dressed rapscallions for drinks afterwards. Some adjustments were made with regard to footwear - the rubber soles of my boots proved useful - though we, by chance, avoided the worst of the wetness, and, eventually, a good (if somewhat inebriated) time was had by all.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - London York
Cufflinks - Taobao - a gift from our out-of-town guest
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - no brand name
Boots - Cobbler Union

"Lifestyle" photos of said rapscallions included . . .


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is quite hot - 33C/91F - though, happily, not humid. Ordinarily, this is the type of day in which I would be as casual as possible, but this evening, my husband and I, our good friend cybermoniker Bernoulli, and another longtime friend, are having dinner at the Modern, the second seating for the tasting menu, I believe. In cases like this, the only two alternatives are linen or seersucker, and I tried both before opting for today's linen rig.

I am also using a pocket square that I acquired from a Styleforum trunk show many years ago, from Kent Wang. The pattern is extraordinary enough for me to photograph the piece totally unfurled. As it is, I've used the square less than a handful of times over the last decade or so.

Sports jacket & tie - Paul Stuart
Shirt, trousers, & shoes - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (custom made)
Pocket square - Kent Wang


----------



## upr_crust

After two days of periodically inclement weather, the sun has returned to NYC, and some equilibrium has returned to my life, after our good friend and benevolent agent of chaos, cybermoniker Bernoulli, flew off to foreign parts yesterday, after a whirlwind of activities over the last 10 days, most of them involving art, fine clothes, or fine food and drink, often in combination.

In any case, today's suit was next on the rack in rotation, and, on the spur of the moment, I've picked the most foursquare of accessories to wear with it - certainly, the tie, which I've owned for a least a decade, and cannot remember when last I wore it. I think that the combo works, but I leave that to the discretion and judgment of the viewer.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, tie & braces - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Taobao (a gift from our recent visitor)
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## Winhes2

A Chippworth jacket from tweedy Don at Waterhollow Tweed. Two or three summers ago the same ensemble was posted with a pastel madras blade tie. The jacket was recently taken in. Perhaps this is more appropriate for the trad side.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is sunny and warm here in NYC, and a suit seemed like too much for today, hence today's sports jacket, picked up on sale in the last gasping days of the legendary Manhattan discounter Century 21. As I remember, the alteration charges, to shorten the sleeves a bit, were nearly the same as what I paid for the jacket - that's cheap.

Sports jacket - Ibiza
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Hilditch & Key
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling Monaco on the Deco last


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather is sunny and warm here in NYC, and a suit seemed like too much for today, hence today's sports jacket, picked up on sale in the last gasping days of the legendary Manhattan discounter Century 21. As I remember, the alteration charges, to shorten the sleeves a bit, were nearly the same as what I paid for the jacket - that's cheap.
> 
> Sports jacket - Ibiza
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Hilditch & Key
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Gaziano & Girling Monaco on the Deco last
> 
> View attachment 87473
> View attachment 87474
> View attachment 87475
> View attachment 87476
> View attachment 87477


The sport coat is terrific and the bowtie is a perfect complement.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is nigh unto perfect - sunny, warm, with low humidity. As it's already mid-June, it's time to break out more linen, and today's sports jacket, a silk/linen/wool blend. I've also been hankering to wear today's bow tie for a while, and though the color combination of jacket, tie and pocket square is hardly conventional, I believe it works well enough.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Bow tie - Thomas Farthing, London
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is nigh unto perfect - sunny, warm, with low humidity. As it's already mid-June, it's time to break out more linen, and today's sports jacket, a silk/linen/wool blend. I've also been hankering to wear today's bow tie for a while, and though the color combination of jacket, tie and pocket square is hardly conventional, I believe it works well enough.
> 
> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Bow tie - Thomas Farthing, London
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 87507
> View attachment 87508
> View attachment 87509
> View attachment 87510
> View attachment 87511
> View attachment 87512


Very playful; perfect way to welcome the weekend.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is warm, but with lower humidity, a boon, as this evening, we are going out to dinner with a friend from out of town, here on business, who wanted to have a civilized meal, and to dress accordingly. Today's suit is the perfect backdrop to almost any combination of shirt and tie - I was in the mood for a striped shirt, and I am nearly always in the mood for Charvet.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed (alas, both now defunct)
Tie - Charvet
Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Pocket square - no name brand


----------



## Winhes2

Today I wore a few things that came back from the tailor. A mainly green slightly blue (in person) Paul Stuart jacket from Tweedy Don a nd some things I plan to wear with it. If you dislike anything, feel welcome to let me know. The pants are a yellow with slight green in them. They are not kahki as they appear.


----------



## Winhes2

An English Shop of Bermuda jacket from Tweedy Don and things I plan to wear with it. The lighter pants are too kahki or grey, so I'll look for something creamier. The dark pants are navy. I also have black. Please don't hesitate to let me know of any reservations.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Winhes2 said:


> View attachment 87549
> 
> View attachment 87548
> 
> An English Shop of Bermuda jacket from Tweedy Don and things I plan to wear with it. The lighter pants are too kahki or grey, so I'll look for something creamier. The dark pants are navy. I also have black. Please don't hesitate to let me know of any reservations.
> 
> View attachment 87546
> 
> View attachment 87547
> 
> View attachment 87544
> 
> View attachment 87545


I LOVE this outfit with the bowtie and tan shoes. The four in hand and black wingtips in the above photo are lovely but seem better suited to a cooler weather or more reserved outfit, such as a darker grey suit.


----------



## Winhes2

New to me bow ties with suits renewed to me after being let out by a tailor. The seersucker is Haspel.


----------



## Howard

Winhes2 said:


> New to me bow ties with suits renewed to me after being let out by a tailor. The seersucker is Haspel.
> 
> View attachment 87553
> 
> View attachment 87551
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87552
> 
> View attachment 87550


Winhes, I love your eyebrows.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
Well there's something you don't hear everyday.

_Winhes: nice stuff. The planters hat especially, your money's in bananas, cocoa or coffee? _


----------



## Winhes2

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> Well there's something you don't hear everyday.
> 
> _Winhes: nice stuff. The planters hat especially, your money's in bananas, cocoa or coffee? _


I know, I know, but I've misplaced a nice straw fedoraish one and this was at hand. I'll use it till I find a nice straw panamaish one in my size and price range (think chea, uh, frug, uh, I prefer parsimonious), then I'll reserve this one for my hawaiian shirt and golf shortish outfits.


----------



## Watchman

Crockett & Jones Milton

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is mild and partially sunny at present, but rain is expected by the early evening. As it is, I will be attending the garden party of the Cooper Hewitt Museum early this evening, and live in the hope that they've had enough sense to erect a tent as protection from the rain. We shall see.

If not, then I will be wearing a logical absurdity (a three piece linen suit) on a fool's errand (attending an outdoor social event almost guaranteed to be rained upon), but, somehow, I am am happy that life has returned to enough "normal" that a large social event can take place. I've not had occasion to wear today's suit since before the initial lockdown, and am happy that it still seems to fit. I even went so far as to get a shoeshine this morning, which, I should have known, would only guarantee a monsoon at party time. Oh, well . . .

Suit, shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis for New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Stuart's Choice (Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart)
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather is mild and partially sunny at present, but rain is expected by the early evening. As it is, I will be attending the garden party of the Cooper Hewitt Museum early this evening, and live in the hope that they've had enough sense to erect a tent as protection from the rain. We shall see.
> 
> If not, then I will be wearing a logical absurdity (a three piece linen suit) on a fool's errand (attending an outdoor social event almost guaranteed to be rained upon), but, somehow, I am am happy that life has returned to enough "normal" that a large social event can take place. I've not had occasion to wear today's suit since before the initial lockdown, and am happy that it still seems to fit. I even went so far as to get a shoeshine this morning, which, I should have known, would only guarantee a monsoon at party time. Oh, well . . .
> 
> Suit, shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis for New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Alain Figaret
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Stuart's Choice (Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart)
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> View attachment 87679
> View attachment 87680
> View attachment 87681
> View attachment 87682
> View attachment 87683
> View attachment 87684


So great to see. Look forward to pictures.


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> So great to see. Look forward to pictures.


A couple of candid shots from last night . . .


----------



## Winhes2

At my son's graduation. I thought the blue shirt provided less contrast than white would have and still let the tie pop more than a pink/reddish shirt would have. I'll have the jacket sleeves shortened.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
What a great picture.
I thought the kid was standing on an apple crate, but a closer look shows not so. You look good. The momma looks good and the day looks good, much better than a group selfie. And then you all went to a biker road house and beer'ed up 'til dawn. Or maybe that was my graduation.


----------



## Winhes2

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> What a great picture.
> I thought the kid was standing on an apple crate, but a closer look shows not so. You look good. The momma looks good and the day looks good, much better than a group selfie. And then you all went to a biker road house and beer'ed up 'til dawn. Or maybe that was my graduation.


Thank you. If we had, it would have been Molson 😀.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today has been periodically rainy - a downpour about an hour ago, after light rain in the morning - but is expected to clear by the early evening, which is good, as I've a party at the Frick Madison to attend this evening, and I don't think that dampness would add much to the look of my attire for the evening.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie & braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via Scully & Scully, NYC
Pocket square - Ashear
Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today has been periodically rainy - a downpour about an hour ago, after light rain in the morning - but is expected to clear by the early evening, which is good, as I've a party at the Frick Madison to attend this evening, and I don't think that dampness would add much to the look of my attire for the evening.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie & braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via Scully & Scully, NYC
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Shoes - J. Fitzpatrick
> 
> View attachment 87895
> View attachment 87896
> View attachment 87897
> View attachment 87898
> View attachment 87899




Looking quite splendid, as is your standard. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Winhes2

Fancy next to fancy and navy next to navy, but I thought, within 6 feet, it might go together well enough. Objections welcome and edifying.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
Swell looking ensemble, one of the best here this year. Plus the long shot shows it's quite the fit. And you're standing in a cartoon kitchen. Man that's some colorful cooking space.


----------



## Winhes2

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> Swell looking ensemble, one of the best here this year. Plus the long shot shows it's quite the fit. And you're standing in a cartoon kitchen. Man that's some colorful cooking space.


Thank you.

Yes, it is more colorful than shown in the photos. We enjoy color but lack good eyes for it, as many of my posts and questions reveal. For the kitchen we retained a designer and explained what we had in mind. We sent her images of Miros and Kandinskys we like and ones we don't like. Then she told us where to use particular woods and colors on the cabinet fronts. We like it. It's a happy room.


----------



## Winhes2

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> Swell looking ensemble, one of the best here this year. ...


Thank you for your very generous opinion. I had some reservations about that ensemble, but if that's your opinion, I'll put it on my smaller top choices rotation.


----------



## Acct2000

I've actually posted this in the Interchange. This outfit is not from today, but last month, on May 15, I attended church at the iconic "Little Brown Church in the Vale" that was noted in this classic Christian song.

For purposes of this, I'm wearing a made to measure sport coat and trousers from Kositcheks in Lansing. I think that they also made the pants. (For fit purposes I've lost about 30 pounds since the stuff was made; I just had the sport coat slimmed down since the video was made.) Tie is also from Kositcheks. (Too lazy to peek at the label to see who made it.)

Here is the video where you can see me wearing it. I have about 24 videos on You Tube; in about ten of them, I wear either a tie or tie and jacket. (I admit that Upr will put my outfits to shame, but it's no disgrace to be second to the Michael Jordan of men's wear!)


----------



## Mike B

Jacket - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Proper Cloth
Tie - Kent Wang
Trousers - Kent Wang
Shoes - AE Kenilworth


----------



## Winhes2

That tie and jacket were made for each other.


----------



## Mike B

Winhes2 said:


> That tie and jacket were made for each other.


Thanks, a navy grenadine is usually an easy match for a jacket that's otherwise hard to coordinate. I don't think I've ever worn a patterned tie with that jacket.

That tie is one of the few that I've bought new and it's definitely my highest quality tie. It's got a great weight and getting a good dimple is a piece of cake.


----------



## ran23

I miss my Autumn/Winter appointments.  Today a simple Blue/white Polo and off white chinos for my annual Doctor's visit. Cold weather was usually tie and odd jacket.


----------



## Winhes2

Mike B said:


> Thanks, a navy grenadine is usually an easy match for a jacket that's otherwise hard to coordinate. I don't think I've ever worn a patterned tie with that jacket.
> 
> That tie is one of the few that I've bought new and it's definitely my highest quality tie. It's got a great weight and getting a good dimple is a piece of cake.


I see what you mean. I've a dark brown and black tweed with a maroon stripe and a teal/cobalt stripe. It is a fluffy tweed, so a textured solid tie is necessary. The knit ties I've considered are the common straight 2.5" ones. I'd prefer something wider. I'll watch for a grenadine.


----------



## Adriel Rowley

For around the home today.
Proper Cloth apricot OCBD shirt. I can't rave about Proper Cloth's customer service enough, so glad I was referred to them by a member (regretfully I have forgotten).
Beater wool blend donegal cardigan (I bought long before knew better (though is mostly wool).
Beater Zelda trousers, bought second hand a long time ago to tide me over and the fabric is getting thin.
The Nines blown cotton OTC socks (my vitamin orange would have also worked, there is flecks of orange in the cardigan).
And for the picture a pair of 1980s Allen Edmonds bought last month for $2.39 in need of a resole (so I was wearing black driving shoes I bought on clearance before knew better).


----------



## Adriel Rowley

Winhes2 said:


> I see what you mean. I've a dark brown and black tweed with a maroon stripe and a teal/cobalt stripe. It is a fluffy tweed, so a textured solid tie is necessary. The knit ties I've considered are the common straight 2.5" ones. I'd prefer something wider. I'll watch for a grenadine.


A chocolate grenadine I think would also be nice, maybe a maroon to pick up on the stripe?

IIRC Chipp has grenadines, I bought one while buying socks from an online shop in Paris though don't know if with shipping make it unreasonable. Hope this helps.


----------



## Adriel Rowley

Is this thread dead?

Proper Cloth salmon OCBD
A cream cotton pullover that just says crafted for the Ascot Shop
Light blue Zelda trousers bought used
Medium light blue socks (French blue?) (see if anyone can see them)
I am ambidextrous, by the way.


----------



## Winhes2

Adriel Rowley said:


> For around the home today.
> Proper Cloth apricot OCBD shirt. I can't rave about Proper Cloth's customer service enough, so glad I was referred to them by a member (regretfully I have forgotten).
> Beater wool blend donegal cardigan (I bought long before knew better (though is mostly wool).
> Beater Zelda trousers, bought second hand a long time ago to tide me over and the fabric is getting thin.
> The Nines blown cotton OTC socks (my vitamin orange would have also worked, there is flecks of orange in the cardigan).
> And for the picture a pair of 1980s Allen Edmonds bought last month for $2.39 in need of a resole (so I was wearing black driving shoes I bought on clearance before knew better).
> View attachment 88112


That's a nice ensemble. Even the pup and couch go with it.


----------



## bernoulli

Recently.


----------



## Adriel Rowley

bernoulli said:


> Recently.
> 
> View attachment 88381


What an interesting color suit, love it.


----------



## Adriel Rowley

Winhes2 said:


> That's a nice ensemble. Even the pup and couch go with it.


Thank you.

I had nothing to do with the pup, adopted me, guess because us gingers stick together.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is slightly cooler than it has been, and this, combined with the flimsiest of excuses (drinks with a friend early this evening), and an itch to wear something other than shorts, polo shirts, and sneakers, finds me wearing today's rig.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Pocket square - no name brand
Trousers & shoes - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## Adriel Rowley

For men's group tried linen trousers for the first time, not sure about the shear.


----------



## upr_crust

Today was a perfect summer day here in NYC - warm, but sunny, with low humidity and a nice breeze. After a vigorous day, trekking across Manhattan for an outdoor lunch, we're meeting a friend who is in transit from the UK back to Chicago for drinks this evening, an occasion to be made festive by our attire.

Not wishing to get too elaborate (it is July, after all) below please find what I threw together, rather at the last minute.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## Adriel Rowley




----------



## Winhes2

These orange and yellow, respectively, gingham cotton shirts seemed too pale for blue jeans and stayed ironed too well to wear with linen trousers. The trad light colored chino look has never appealed, but these cream or off-white cotton trousers appear to have solved the paleness and a little of the wrinkle, issues. This photo waa taken after a sit down lunch. I wonder whether my school has a blazer.


----------



## Winhes2

These cotton trousers do double duty today. The cotton seems to me at a similar level o








f informality as this hopsack jacket. Still, this chino trouser with jacket tradish idea may take some getting used to.


----------



## eagle2250

Winhes2 said:


> View attachment 88685
> 
> These cotton trousers do double duty today. The cotton seems to me at a similar level o
> View attachment 88684
> 
> f informality as this hopsack jacket. Still, this chino trouser with jacket tradish idea may take some getting used to.


To my eyes, that is a rather spiffy look!


----------



## Winhes2

eagle2250 said:


> To my eyes, that is a rather spiffy look!


Thanks.


----------



## Winhes2

A variation on light pants. These are a very light polyester golf pant with more brown in them than yesterday's cream cotton pants. Today's are worn with these brown and blue short sleeved polyester shirts on summer days that are not too hot.


----------



## 1nvictus

Suit: S&M Solaro.
Shoes: AE Strand Cordovan.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cooled a tiny bit here in NYC, tempting me to wear something more than shorts and polo shirts, and I've gotten some sale swag recently, which needs a debut - today's shirt (from Paul Stuart's PS45 warehouse sale) and shoes (from J Fitzpatrick's warehouse sale). It's still not cool enough to wear a jacket, at least not without some overriding reason . . .

Shirt - Paul Stuart
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - J Fitzpatrick
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather has cooled a tiny bit here in NYC, tempting me to wear something more than shorts and polo shirts, and I've gotten some sale swag recently, which needs a debut - today's shirt (from Paul Stuart's PS45 warehouse sale) and shoes (from J Fitzpatrick's warehouse sale). It's still not cool enough to wear a jacket, at least not without some overriding reason . . .
> 
> Shirt - Paul Stuart
> Trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - J Fitzpatrick
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 88765
> View attachment 88766
> View attachment 88767
> View attachment 88768


The shoes are outstanding!


----------



## 1nvictus

Jacket: S&M
Trousers: S&M
Shoes: AE Grayson


----------



## Winhes2

34 degrees

Biltmore hat
Linen cotton shirt
Seersucker trousers
White bucks


----------



## Peak and Pine

Winhes2 said:


> 34 degrees
> 
> Biltmore hat
> Linen cotton shirt
> Seersucker trousers
> White bucks
> 
> View attachment 88873


Er, so how do you pee? Ya got no fly. Other than that, which actually is a pretty big concern for we of the 12 cup a day club, you're lookin' good. (Waaaait a minute, you got 'em on backwards, right?)


----------



## Winhes2

Peak and Pine said:


> Er, so how do you pee? Ya got no fly. Other than that, which actually is a pretty big concern for we of the 12 cup a day club, you're lookin' good. (Waaaait a minute, you got 'em on backwards, right?)


Ha ha. I thought I needed lifts in my shoes, but now I see what you mean.

Must be how the stripes photograph because these have a fly. The lighter pair, without the belt, are Haspel and it looks like they have the same risk.


----------



## Adriel Rowley

Got a surprise opportunity to go to storage, grabbed a few coats, and Opa's three piece suit. I don't give a [email protected] it is 1970s, my first suit, and lost so much weight I fit in it, so took the first opportunity to wear it. Hello old friend, glad you are back, missed you.

Montgomery Wards suit.
OTR gold shirt I will have to donate as the collar is way too loose. Sure be nice if PC had a cream shirt option.
Opa's older tie.
Opa's 1960s Swiss movement Aggisy watch with a replacement genuine crocodile skin watch strap (you all seen it so see no reason show again).
Orange socks to coordinate with the tie.
Carlos Santos Chelsea boots.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 1nvictus

Jacket: Spier & Mackay
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Pants: Spier & Mackay
Shoes: AE Strand
Sony remote in hand. 😅


----------



## Peak and Pine

1nvictus said:


> Jacket: Spier & Mackay
> Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Pants: Spier & Mackay
> Shoes: AE Strand
> Sony remote in hand. 😅
> View attachment 89014


You like double breasteds. Good, they suit your frame.


----------



## Winhes2

Linen in some nice Canadian heat. Neither jacket nor tie, but I'll suggest it qualifies for the forum because of the sartorial tradition of rumpled linen in heat and it isn't cargo shorts with a t-shirt. In a few months, I'll argue parkas qualify.


----------



## RobbyJr

Got a new pair of Twisted X cowboy boots today, going to give 'em a spin with jeans and denim shirt


----------



## Winhes2

Linen and cotton again today and my attempt to enliven the photo via a pose.


----------



## 1nvictus

Peak and Pine said:


> You like double breasteds. Good, they suit your frame.


Definitely my favorite thing to wear.

Suit: Spier & Mackay linen
Shirt: Uniqlo Dry Pique Polo
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Liverpool


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC, though hardly brisk, is at least not in heat wave territory, and after more than a week of life in polos and shorts, I was itching to put on "real clothes" again. I recently acquired today's shirt, and thought that it might make a good match with today's suit (minus the waistcoat). I've had today's tie for several years now, and rarely wear it, which is a shame, but it, I believe, was just the right touch for today's ensemble.

The highlight of my afternoon was a visit to my local branch of New & Lingwood, where my salesman had informed me that they had received, as new stock, an opera cape, and that, among N & L's NYC clientele, I was the person whom he thought most likely to carry it off successfully. A photo of same - me wearing the cape - is attached. I leave it for you to decide if I am capable of wearing such a garment, or whether the garment would wear me. It's a fairly weighty garment, of Italian manufacture, a true "tabarro". The question of my eventual ownership of such a thing remains unanswered.

Suit & tie - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Carmina
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## Adriel Rowley

My understanding is one can wear anything unique if have the confidence and that it helps if the rest of the outfit is typical, keep it from being a costume.


----------



## Winhes2

Out for a pop.

Paul Stuart Linen and wool jacket
Pronto oumo shirt of weave the name of which I do not know
Ede & Ravenscroft grenadine tie
Navy oxford linen trousers
Black Bostonian brogues


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC, though hardly brisk, is at least not in heat wave territory, and after more than a week of life in polos and shorts, I was itching to put on "real clothes" again. I recently acquired today's shirt, and thought that it might make a good match with today's suit (minus the waistcoat). I've had today's tie for several years now, and rarely wear it, which is a shame, but it, I believe, was just the right touch for today's ensemble.
> 
> The highlight of my afternoon was a visit to my local branch of New & Lingwood, where my salesman had informed me that they had received, as new stock, an opera cape, and that, among N & L's NYC clientele, I was the person whom he thought most likely to carry it off successfully. A photo of same - me wearing the cape - is attached. I leave it for you to decide if I am capable of wearing such a garment, or whether the garment would wear me. It's a fairly weighty garment, of Italian manufacture, a true "tabarro". The question of my eventual ownership of such a thing remains unanswered.
> 
> Suit & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Shirt - Paul Stuart
> Pocket square - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - Carmina
> Hat - Peter Grimm
> 
> View attachment 89369
> View attachment 89370
> View attachment 89371
> View attachment 89372
> View attachment 89373
> View attachment 89374
> View attachment 89375



While I wouldn't recommend the cape be paired with today's rig, I am absolutely certain you are one who could pull it off with aplomb. My advice is get back to that store and make it your very own!


----------



## Winhes2

Linen and cotton.


----------



## Winhes2

Cream and wine biltmore hat
Yellow Chippworth hopsack jacket from @TweedyDon 
White linen square
Pink\lilac shirt
Dark purple Haight Ashbury knit tie
White braces
Blue\purple trousers
Blue socks
White bucks


----------



## Winhes2

Seersucker two ways today.

First, with a bow tie for an art gallery visit with my wife and errands.

Later, with a fraternity emblematic for a fraternity event.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
Oh man, this looks so good, in all of its incarnations.


----------



## Winhes2

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> Oh man, this looks so good, in all of its incarnations.


Thanks Peak and Pine.

I figured, if I was going to wear a seersucker suit, which are rarely worn up here, I was going all in. Even, with the bow tie, to what some consider costumy. I read you don't like bow ties, but I do, so I went for it. The navy emblematic was less controversial.

I've had that suit for years but couldn't fit into the trousers the past few years. I've lost some weight, gotten in better shape, and, perhaps most importantly, had a seamstress let out several pairs of my trousers, including those to this suit. So, I had the pleasure of wearing it this week.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Winhes2 said:


> Thanks Peak and Pine.
> 
> I figured, if I was going to wear a seersucker suit, which are rarely worn up here, I was going all in. Even, with the bow tie, to what some consider costumy. I read you don't like bow ties, but I do, so I went for it. The navy emblematic was less controversial.
> 
> I've had that suit for years but couldn't fit into the trousers the past few years. I've lost some weight, gotten in better shape, and, perhaps most importantly, had a seamstress let out several pairs of my trousers, including those to this suit. So, I had the pleasure of wearing it this week.


All came out quite fine I'd say. And yes I don't much care for bow ties, but on me. Others, it depends. Who was it who said yours looks like two big gold fish nipping at your throat? Oh it was me, just then. But it works pretty well in the context you've created.

As mentioned, those are pretty stellar pics, some of the best seen here. Have you considered suspenders to give the pants a little hike, to lessen that break? Try with clip-ons. If it works, you can add buttons for real braces.


----------



## Winhes2

Somehow I end up wearing light colored trousers more often lately. This evening, to listen to music in a park, a short sleeved cream shirt with brown elements and, as the evening cooled, a green sweater.


----------



## Winhes2

Delete.


----------



## upr_crust

For some years now, I've been curious to know what I'd look like in a white tie ensemble. Some months back, I attempted to order all the requisite pieces from Ede & Ravenscroft (one of the few purveyors of such attire OTR), but was stymied by problems with international shipping.

With the relaxation of travel restrictions between the US and the UK, and with the chance to meet up with Bernoulli and other friends in London, I decided to break the 2.5 year international travel fast with a trip to the UK, with an eye to acquiring a white tie "rig".

Now, the question of when I will ever have the chance/opportunity/reason to wear this attire remains unanswered, but my attitude is analogous to that line from "Field of Dreams" - "If you build it, they will come." - "if I buy it, the reasons to wear it will present themselves", and with the hot breath of Time breathing down on my neck, I decided to take the plunge.

I've taken photos of the ensemble in my usual documentary fashion, and have added a couple of candid photos of other items acquired on the trip - a pink linen double-breasted waistcoat, also from Ede, a green corduroy jacket, a sale item from Favourbrook in Pall Mall, two ascots from Harvie & Hudson, and a silk & cashmere scarf, and five pairs of fancy socks, a gift from a UK friend.

For the white tie ensemble, then:

Tailcoat, trousers, white waistcoat, shirt & bow tie - Ede & Ravenscroft
Braces - Albert Thurston
Stud set - Budd
Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> For some years now, I've been curious to know what I'd look like in a white tie ensemble. Some months back, I attempted to order all the requisite pieces from Ede & Ravenscroft (one of the few purveyors of such attire OTR), but was stymied by problems with international shipping.
> 
> With the relaxation of travel restrictions between the US and the UK, and with the chance to meet up with Bernoulli and other friends in London, I decided to break the 2.5 year international travel fast with a trip to the UK, with an eye to acquiring a white tie "rig".
> 
> Now, the question of when I will ever have the chance/opportunity/reason to wear this attire remains unanswered, but my attitude is analogous to that line from "Field of Dreams" - "If you build it, they will come." - "if I buy it, the reasons to wear it will present themselves", and with the hot breath of Time breathing down on my neck, I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> I've taken photos of the ensemble in my usual documentary fashion, and have added a couple of candid photos of other items acquired on the trip - a pink linen double-breasted waistcoat, also from Ede, a green corduroy jacket, a sale item from Favourbrook in Pall Mall, two ascots from Harvie & Hudson, and a silk & cashmere scarf, and five pairs of fancy socks, a gift from a UK friend.
> 
> For the white tie ensemble, then:
> 
> Tailcoat, trousers, white waistcoat, shirt & bow tie - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Stud set - Budd
> Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> View attachment 90558
> View attachment 90559
> View attachment 90560
> View attachment 90561
> View attachment 90562
> View attachment 90563
> View attachment 90564
> View attachment 90565
> View attachment 90566


 Congratulations! The white tie ensemble is smashing. Can’t wait to see it in action.
The ascot suits you well.


----------



## Winhes2

Where I am only a few weeks remain for linen and cotton.

Navy linen rayon jacket
White cotton shirt
Gold with blues and white Giorgio Passigatti silk tie
white linen square to reference the tie and shirt
Blue Hilfiger mainly cotton trousers
Medium brown suede shoes to reference the tie's gold and linens' and cottons' casualness.
White braces
Light blue socks to reference the trousers

Bonus points if you know where the pose is from.


----------



## Winhes2

upr_crust said:


> I decided to take the plunge.


Those, and those on you, look very nice.


----------



## William Kazak

Winhes2 said:


> Linen and cotton.
> 
> View attachment 89423
> 
> View attachment 89422


Love the color of the blue blazer.


----------



## Winhes2

William Kazak said:


> Love the color of the blue blazer.


Glad you like it. Acquired on our honeymoon in 94 and still fun to wear. It has a matching vest I'm 15 lbs away from. It came with cream linen trousers, shirt and jacket.


----------



## Winhes2

Recently I tried the same jacket and trousers with two shirts and bow ties. One with a pinkish/purpleish shirt and yellow tie which, with the jacket and trousers, I figured approximated primaries in the Red Yellow Blue model but appear closer to the Cyan Magenta Yellow of the cmyk model. One with a blue shirt as I thought the blue shirt would make the tie's cream field pop more than would the pinkish/purpleish shirt or a white shirt. In both cases colored shirts rather than white to minimize tonal contrast within the ensemble. Any opinions on whether either of the shirts go well with the jacket? I'm uncertain.


----------



## Watchman

Suit: Caruso
Shoes: G&G St. James in vintage cherry

Happy Sunday!


----------



## William Kazak

Winhes2 said:


> Recently I tried the same jacket and trousers with two shirts and bow ties. One with a pinkish/purpleish shirt and yellow tie which, with the jacket and trousers, I figured approximated primaries in the Red Yellow Blue model but appear closer to the Cyan Magenta Yellow of the cmyk model. One with a blue shirt as I thought the blue shirt would make the tie's cream field pop more than would the pinkish/purpleish shirt or a white shirt. In both cases colored shirts rather than white to minimize tonal contrast within the ensemble. Any opinions on whether either of the shirts go well with the jacket? I'm uncertain.
> 
> View attachment 90757
> View attachment 90758
> 
> View attachment 90759
> View attachment 90760


I like the pink and then the blue. Nothing wrong with white!


----------



## upr_crust

Now that it is no longer August, and also since the humidity, if not the temperature, has dropped in NYC, it has now become possible to dress in something more elaborate than shorts, a polo shirt, and sneakers. Wishing to face my afternoon dressed like an adult, here's what I concocted for today's attire.

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt, tie, & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Hat - Peter Grimm


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

A black Perry Ellis polo _(with the signature pleated arms)_, dating, probably, from the late Eighties, when armholes were still scaled for mere mortals, and not for physique stars and obese victims of _'The Food Pyramid'._ Last time I wore it, I was around '2000, while being photographed for a book. Bright aqua cargo shorts, by something called "Blue Rag". For the life of me, I can't remember where, or in what decade, I bought them. Navy Champion boxer briefs. No shoes...


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is wet - it's been raining since last night, and predictions are that it will continue through tomorrow early evening. The good thing is that it's not overly warm, which is fortunate, as I got a last-minute request to see a friend for coffee later this afternoon. Not knowing entirely what to wear, I fell back on a combo from earlier this summer - as it's linen, and already wrinkled, a little rain isn't going to change its appearance much - certainly enough to get me through an hour or two of schmoozing.

The socks were a present from a UK friend of mine, a gift received on my latest sojourn to London - socks with a sense of humor, certainly.

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt, tie, trousers - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Kent Wang
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is lovely today - warm, but not too hot, and low humidity with plenty of sunshine - inspirational for a relaxed ensemble with which to end the week.

Sports jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Zegna
Cufflinks - David Donahue via Cable Car Clothing, SF
Pocket square - Ashear
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Gimlet321

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is lovely today - warm, but not too hot, and low humidity with plenty of sunshine - inspirational for a relaxed ensemble with which to end the week.
> 
> Sports jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Zegna
> Cufflinks - David Donahue via Cable Car Clothing, SF
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 91095
> View attachment 91096
> View attachment 91097
> View attachment 91098
> View attachment 91099
> View attachment 91100


Fantastic look Upr!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has cooled to the point where suit-wearing is not a torture any more - at least for today. As it is, due to the last-minute generosity of a friend, my husband and I are attending a concert at Carnegie Hall this evening, a presentation by the orchestra of the Teatro Real of Madrid, which is supposed to be rather gala, hence today's selection of attire.

Suit & tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - vintage, no label
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Oldsarge

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is lovely today - warm, but not too hot, and low humidity with plenty of sunshine - inspirational for a relaxed ensemble with which to end the week.
> 
> Sports jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Zegna
> Cufflinks - David Donahue via Cable Car Clothing, SF
> Pocket square - Ashear
> Trousers - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Cap - Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 91095
> View attachment 91096
> View attachment 91097
> View attachment 91098
> View attachment 91099
> View attachment 91100


Spectacular!


----------



## upr_crust

Photos from the concert I attended last night at Carnegie Hall - an all Spanish music program featuring the orchestra of the Teatro Real of Madrid, a gala honored by the presence of Her Majesty, Queen Sofia, the Queen Mother of Spain. She can be seen just to the right of center in the photo of the balcony (her party had the three centermost boxes of the first tier of balcony seats).


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today was warm, but it was a special occasion today, the seventh wedding anniversary of my husband and myself, for which to celebrate, we had dinner out at the Leopard at des Artistes, the venue at which our original wedding dinner took place. We return every year to the scene of the crime.

For myself, the attire is as follows:

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Albert Thurston
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC

For my husband:

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart

A candid photo or three thrown in for good measure from dinner.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today was warm, but it was a special occasion today, the seventh wedding anniversary of my husband and myself, for which to celebrate, we had dinner out at the Leopard at des Artistes, the venue at which our original wedding dinner took place. We return every year to the scene of the crime.
> 
> For myself, the attire is as follows:
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> 
> For my husband:
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
> 
> A candid photo or three thrown in for good measure from dinner.
> 
> View attachment 91391
> View attachment 91392
> View attachment 91393
> View attachment 91394
> View attachment 91395
> View attachment 91396
> View attachment 91397
> View attachment 91398
> View attachment 91399


Looks like a splendid evening.
Congratulations!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is a bit warm, but with bearable humidity, and as it happened, I had a luncheon for the Frick Museum to attend, so I chose a suit that is both light in color and light in weight. This was a necessity, as traffic in NYC this week is hellish, as this week is the annual meeting of the General Assembly of the United Nations, which brings a massive amount of traffic along with it - one never knew that many black Escalades, Suburbans, and Lincoln Corsairs ever existed until this week. The subway, in this instance, is your best friend.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - J Fitzpatrick


----------



## Preppy Climber

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today was warm, but it was a special occasion today, the seventh wedding anniversary of my husband and myself, for which to celebrate, we had dinner out at the Leopard at des Artistes, the venue at which our original wedding dinner took place. We return every year to the scene of the crime.
> 
> For myself, the attire is as follows:
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> 
> For my husband:
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
> 
> A candid photo or three thrown in for good measure from dinner.
> 
> View attachment 91391
> View attachment 91392
> View attachment 91393
> View attachment 91394
> View attachment 91395
> View attachment 91396
> View attachment 91397
> View attachment 91398
> View attachment 91399


Happy Belated Anniversary! A very handsome couple indeed!


----------



## upr_crust

The temperatures in NYC have plummeted to autumnal levels, and it is sunny and dry - a perfect day for a three piece suit and a proper hat. Today's attire reflects my maximalist tastes - a lot of little details in the entire ensemble, but, I hope, all part of a harmonious whole.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - London York
Cufflinks - Longmire
Vintage watch chain
Braces - Albert Thurston, via Paul Stuart
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Boots - J Fitzpatrick
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## ran23

I am practically drooling over those boots.


----------



## upr_crust

ran23 said:


> I am practically drooling over those boots.


They are available here:









David - Black Calf / Black Suede


It has been a while since we have had a classic Balmoral boot and so we decided to bring one back with our lovely David boot model. A classic brogue style, this Balmoral option in Black on Black is the perfect dress boot suited for all occasions from the office to a night out on the town all in...




www.jfitzpatrickfootwear.com


----------



## Winhes2

Off to a party. The square went better after refolding. Bonus points if you know where the pose is from.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is nigh unto perfect - 22C/72 F and sunny with a light breeze, and this evening, early (a 6:00 PM curtain) will be the opening of the 2022-2023 season at the Metropolitan Opera. As I've never attended the opening of the season previously, nor have I ever heard, in performance, the evening's opera (Cherubini's "Medea"), I decided to go, and, as it's been three years or more since I've worn my "normal" tuxedo (as opposed to the fancy dinner jackets that I've sported since parties returned to the social calendar last year), I decided to dress up for the occasion. Happily, the tuxedo still fits. As it is still relatively warm, I opted for a cummerbund rather than a waistcoat (which, truth be told, I prefer).

And, in accordance with the request of an Internet acquaintance, I've photographed myself wearing my Venetian Carnevale masks, as he expressed interest in the one that is normally in the background of my seated shots (the other is just a bonus). While masked and tuxedoed, I look like an extra from the movie "Eyes Wide Shut", or something equally decadent.

Tuxedo & cummerbund - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Budd, London
Stud set - Deakin & Francis, London
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## smmrfld

The harlequin mask is amazing.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC remains cool and sunny, with s slight breeze. There is a members' only night this evening at the Met Museum, of which I am taking advantage, and also the cool weather, to wear something flannel.

For Throwback Thursday, included with today's photos are two from this date, some 12 years ago, showing me with brown hair, a Van ****, fatter, and with trousers that were way too long. I've learned a thing or two since then.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - London-York
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Braces - Albert Thurston via Paul Stuart, NYC
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC remains cool and sunny, with s slight breeze. There is a members' only night this evening at the Met Museum, of which I am taking advantage, and also the cool weather, to wear something flannel.
> 
> For Throwback Thursday, included with today's photos are two from this date, some 12 years ago, showing me with brown hair, a Van ****, fatter, and with trousers that were way too long. I've learned a thing or two since then.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - London-York
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
> Braces - Albert Thurston via Paul Stuart, NYC
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones private label for Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 91751
> View attachment 91752
> View attachment 91753
> View attachment 91754
> View attachment 91755
> View attachment 91756
> View attachment 91757


A splendid outfit! The Charvet tie is the star of the show.


----------



## Winhes2

Tweed with grey, orange, black, wine, and navy lines on brownish field.

Wine wool and silk tie to be textured, as tweed, and match the horizontal wine line in jacket.

Navy trousers to match the vertical navy line in jacket.

Black brogues to match the horizontal black line in jacket and tweed's informality.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
Good picture.
Nice haircut.
Little of the pattern shown in close-up comes across in full shot so maybe the picking up of this and that color while conscientious may be a wee bit fruitless. Shirt and tie choice very good. From the waist up, very presentable. Too dark below to make much out.


----------



## Winhes2

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> Good picture.
> Nice haircut.
> Little of the pattern shown in close-up comes across in full shot so maybe the picking up of this and that color while conscientious may be a wee bit fruitless. Shirt and tie choice very good. From the waist up, very presentable. Too dark below to make much out.


Thank you and, as always, very helpful thoughts.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has cooled to the point where suit-wearing is not a torture any more - at least for today. As it is, due to the last-minute generosity of a friend, my husband and I are attending a concert at Carnegie Hall this evening, a presentation by the orchestra of the Teatro Real of Madrid, which is supposed to be rather gala, hence today's selection of attire.
> 
> Suit & tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - vintage, no label
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 91256
> View attachment 91257
> View attachment 91258
> View attachment 91259
> View attachment 91260


I love those cufflinks! ... and your deep Cordovan shoes ...and have long admired your Vienna Secessionist candelabra. Your apartment looks like an Astor property _(which does not narrow things down, much, since they built & owned a large chunk of New York)_. When we were looking for a Manhattan place, we looked at several old Astor buildings _(which all seemed to have scary people taking them condo: so we went Zeckendorf, instead)_. There seem to have existed one set of drawings, during the Titanic Era, for millwork in all Astor buildings. The level of Value Engineering _(probably imposed upon the Architect, by whichever Astor lackey attended to such things)_ is clear: precisely the amount of luxury and materials required to say "grande luxe" to the consumer - and not one whit more. You've done nice things with your apartment.


----------



## upr_crust

Prisoner of Zendaline said:


> I love those cufflinks! ... and your deep Cordovan shoes ...and have long admired your Vienna Secessionist candelabra. Your apartment looks like an Astor property _(which does not narrow things down, much, since they built & owned a large chunk of New York)_. When we were looking for a Manhattan place, we looked at several old Astor buildings _(which all seemed to have scary people taking them condo: so we went Zeckendorf, instead)_. There seem to have existed one set of drawings, during the Titanic Era, for millwork in all Astor buildings. The level of Value Engineering _(probably imposed upon the Architect, by whichever Astor lackey attended to such things)_ is clear: precisely the amount of luxury and materials required to say "grande luxe" to the consumer - and not one whit more. You've done nice things with your apartment.


Thank you for the compliments on my attire and my decor. The candelabra are actually Liberty of London, circa 1905, and were purchased in Brussels about 30 years ago. The apartment is not in an Astor property, but in a 1960's tower block, though the apartment layout was, for that time, unconventional. When we purchased the place, it was a wreck, and it took about a year (and considerable cash) to make it look as it does today. As for an "Astor" property, I once had a doctor who had offices in the Apthorp, at 79th and Broadway (though on the West End Avenue side of the building) - a maisonette, with his offices on the ground floor, and his living quarters directly above. His main consulting room was paneled, with book shelves with glass doors, and elaborate ceiling moldings, though his examination rooms looked like they came from the 1930's - green walls, darker green below, lighter above, with a line of demarcation about 4.5 feet above floor level.


----------



## upr_crust

After a very wet sojourn to Washington DC for an extended weekend break, and another wet day here in NYC, the weather has returned to sunshine and pleasant temperatures, making suit-wearing a viable avocation for the day. As it is, I am meeting friends for drinks in the evening, providing me with a perfect excuse to dress up.

Today's attire includes things I've not worn in a long time - today's tie hasn't seen the light of day in years, literally, and the other pieces haven't had their day in the sun in a while.

Suit, tie, & shoes - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - New & Lingwood


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be warm, sunny, and dry - a touch of leftover summer to be enjoyed while it can be. As much as I should be donning something less formal, today's suit has been languishing in my closet for some time now, so I've donned it, with some other accessories that have not seen the light of day for a while. Today's tie was a COVID purchase, during the last gasping days of the NYC discounter Century 21, and it's the first day that I've worn it. Happily, it was obtained at a heavy discount - ditto today's cufflinks as well.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Ermenegildo Zegna
Cufflinks - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (made by Magnanni)


----------



## Winhes2

Browns and greens with a black field tie.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is sunny and mild, milder perhaps that might be expected in mid-October, but a pleasure nonetheless. This evening is a double-header of events - first, a reception at the Frick Madison for the receipt of a gift of drawings collected by the chairman of the board of trustees and her husband, then dinner out, in honor of my birthday.

I had hoped to wear something a bit more autumnal this afternoon/evening, but with temperatures around 21C/70F, flannel is a no-go. However, I believe that the combination which I've concocted will be sufficient to see me through the evening's activities.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling private label for Paul Stuart


----------



## Winhes2

Primaries without square referencing tie's blue field or yellow dots.


----------



## smmrfld

Winhes2 said:


> Off to a party. The square went better after refolding. Bonus points if you know where the pose is from.
> 
> View attachment 91601
> 
> View attachment 91602


1960s JCPenney catalog?


----------



## Winhes2

smmrfld said:


> 1960s JCPenney catalog?


😄

You've successfully narrowed it down to "the distant past", but a over a decade too far.


----------



## Winhes2

Fall fun for tramping along our trails. The shirt is grey as the sweater's stripe. Square, sweater's other stripe, and line in tie are navy.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is currently overcast and cool-ish - 19C/66F - and this evening, I have the great pleasure of feigning being a member of New York society, as I am attending the Frick Autumn Dinner at the Metropolitan Club, always a rather dazzling assortment of guests, in a grand venue. This fact, and my desire to record my appearance for posterity has caused me to wear evening clothes while the sun is still shining, a phenomenon usually reserved for attendees of the Oscars, but, no matter.

Included in this posting are a few "lifestyle" shots, two shots pre/post dinner at Crane's, in Washington, DC (a very wet weekend, post Hurricane Ian), and one from brunch last weekend, with a large, fluffy and formally dressed companion.

Dinner jacket - New & Lingwood
Shirt & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Studs - Deakin & Francis
Cummerbund - vintage
Tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Magnanni for Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## Winhes2

Donegal tweed brown field jacket.
Navy tie and square to match fleck in jacket.
Grey and brown and white tattersall shirt to match tweed jacket's informality.
Grey flannel trousers.
Brown shoes.

I was hesitant to pair grey trousers with the brown jacket and shoes, but those colors have been paired before and flannel goes with tweed's informality.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has gone quite cool here in NYC, and it's a sunny, breezy day here otherwise. I have happily opted for a flannel three-piece suit, with a hat and a scarf, in lieu of going full-on winter mode with an overcoat. As it is, I am having drinks early this evening with a new acquaintance at the University Club, which, apparently, still has a dress code for members and their guests. I believe that I shall pass muster in what I've chosen.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Lewin
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Lock, London

Included in today's posting are a couple of "lifestyle" shots from last night's festivities at the Metropolitan Club.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather has gone quite cool here in NYC, and it's a sunny, breezy day here otherwise. I have happily opted for a flannel three-piece suit, with a hat and a scarf, in lieu of going full-on winter mode with an overcoat. As it is, I am having drinks early this evening with a new acquaintance at the University Club, which, apparently, still has a dress code for members and their guests. I believe that I shall pass muster in what I've chosen.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Lock, London
> 
> Included in today's posting are a couple of "lifestyle" shots from last night's festivities at the Metropolitan Club.
> View attachment 92089
> View attachment 92090
> View attachment 92091
> View attachment 92092
> View attachment 92093
> View attachment 92094
> View attachment 92095
> View attachment 92096


What a spectacular venue! 
Your outfit is perfect for the event!
Thank you for letting us live vicariously through your adventures.


----------



## Winhes2

upr_crust said:


> The weather has gone quite cool here in NYC, and it's a sunny, breezy day here otherwise. I have happily opted for a flannel three-piece suit, with a hat and a scarf, in lieu of going full-on winter mode with an overcoat. As it is, I am having drinks early this evening with a new acquaintance at the University Club, which, apparently, still has a dress code for members and their guests. I believe that I shall pass muster in what I've chosen.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Lock, London
> 
> Included in today's posting are a couple of "lifestyle" shots from last night's festivities at the Metropolitan Club.
> View attachment 92089
> View attachment 92090
> View attachment 92091
> View attachment 92092
> View attachment 92093
> View attachment 92094
> View attachment 92095
> View attachment 92096


Trade you lives, only for a weekend, just for fun.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is sunny and mild, with highs about 62F/17C. After my previous postings this week, I wanted to wear something relatively informal, which is how today's jacket and trousers got the nod.

Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Pocket square - no brand name
Trousers - Paul Stuart
Boots - Cobbler Union
Cap - Laird Hatters, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is overcast, humid, and has been threatening rain all day, though little has fallen. I have an invitation this evening to a members' viewing of the latest offerings at the Guggenheim Museum - an Alex Katz retrospective. I have dressed for the occasion, though the crowds at most Guggenheim functions to which I've gone have little to no sense of formality in their mode of attire - a much different vibe than an opening at the Met or the Frick.

I have also played wardrobe roulette this afternoon, as it's been a very long time since I've worn this suit, and there was always the chance that it would not fit, life post-pandemic being what it is. Happily, I was able to don it without more than a brief inhalation when buttoning up the trousers. Whew.

The rest of the items worn today are things not worn in a long time - my closets tell me when I need to change the rotation of garments worn.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie & cufflinks - Brooks Brothers
Pocket square - Drake's
Shoes - Alden/Brooks Brothers shell cordovan


----------



## upr_crust

After a couple of days of rain, fog, and chores requiring me to be casual, the sun has returned to NYC, along with cooler temperatures, allowing flannel to be deployed without fear of heat prostration. As it is, I have the chance this afternoon and evening to cop free food and/or drinks from two different retail establishments - the least I can do is look as if I might have the means with which to purchase the vendors' goods.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Septieme Largeur


----------



## Tiger

upr_crust said:


> After a couple of days of rain, fog, and chores requiring me to be casual, the sun has returned to NYC, along with cooler temperatures, allowing flannel to be deployed without fear of heat prostration. As it is, I have the chance this afternoon and evening to cop free food and/or drinks from two different retail establishments - the least I can do is look as if I might have the means with which to purchase the vendors' goods.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - no name brand
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur
> 
> View attachment 92388
> View attachment 92389
> View attachment 92390
> View attachment 92391
> View attachment 92392


What a fabulous ensemble!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be cooler than average, and dry, though hardly sunny.

With the downturn in temperatures, I've had a yen to break out my winter weight sports jackets, hence my selection for the day. As I've given up my laundry service since retiring (and the onset of the pandemic, which put the service out of business), I am now more amenable to recycling a recently worn shirt, since any time savings during the ironing process is always appreciated - today's shirt was worn yesterday. Finally, the second venue visited last night was a high-end Italian clothier, which carries Santoni shoes, reminding me that I had today's shoes languishing in my shoe closet. They languish no more.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Chipp
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Scully & Scully, NYC
Pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Trousers - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Santoni


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

upr_crust said:


> Thank you for the compliments on my attire and my decor. The candelabra are actually Liberty of London, circa 1905, and were purchased in Brussels about 30 years ago. The apartment is not in an Astor property, but in a 1960's tower block, though the apartment layout was, for that time, unconventional. When we purchased the place, it was a wreck, and it took about a year (and considerable cash) to make it look as it does today. As for an "Astor" property, I once had a doctor who had offices in the Apthorp, at 79th and Broadway (though on the West End Avenue side of the building) - a maisonette, with his offices on the ground floor, and his living quarters directly above. His main consulting room was paneled, with book shelves with glass doors, and elaborate ceiling moldings, though his examination rooms looked like they came from the 1930's - green walls, darker green below, lighter above, with a line of demarcation about 4.5 feet above floor level.


Congratulations on capturing that _'Titanic Era Manhattan'_ look, in a '60s apartment! The effect is distinctly _Pre-war_, in the best sort of way. Thanks for describing that maisonette in The Apthorp. Aside from touring a street-level unit in a Stern/Zeckendorf building, my only knowledge of maisonettes, is from photos of Sister Parish's Fifth Avenue maisonette _(with the mirrored drawing room ceiling). _

The Astors' formula, at the Apthorp, is clearly visible:_* put the most money, where it counts the most.*_ That barrel-vaulted entrance carriageway is thrilling... majestic. And it's attracting top-quality residents, to this day. Overall, they've copied the basic plan of The Dakota - but in a streamlined and ultra-profitable way. This left the building, _(and the one with the almost-irresistible Gothic carriageway)_ without balconies or other 'leaping ledges' for the apartments. One, or both, of those (I'm forgetting) had spaces on-top _(in the condition we viewed them in, they could not be called "penthouses"), _from which one could conceivably be rescued, in case of fire_ (the tragic fire at River House had us scared). _

I really enjoy the photos of what you're wearing. In a way, you're portraying a facet of Manhattan, *as it ought to be*: as t once was, and still ought to be.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is milder than normal for the first of November. This evening, I am taking my husband out to dinner for his birthday, to a well-regarded venue in Williamsburg, Brooklyn, geographic and sartorial terra incognita for us both. If one believes the local rumors, Williamsburg is populated only by great roving bands of neckbeards, clad in plaid flannel shirts, jeans and boots, with expertise in only new technologies and craft breweries. I had considered trying to dress more like the natives, but quickly dismissed this concept as being both unsuitable for the occasion, and, for me, impossible to achieve, so here's what I'm wearing instead.

An extra bonus photo of a delivery received yesterday afternoon - opera pumps received just in time for the formal holiday season.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop (since long defunct)
Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - no name brand

Opera pumps - Broadland Slippers, UK


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has turned seasonably cool and sunny, and this evening, I had a cocktail party promoting a social media outlet to attend, so I made some effort to look nice, as photographers would be active during the event. As it is, my husband and I spent a long weekend this past weekend in Montreal, where we partook of all the local delicacies, to the detriment of our waistlines, but to the enjoyment of our taste buds. (Please note also that we marched ourselves up and down Mount Royal, and across much of the city's landscapes as possible, to ameliorate the damage caused by too much good food.)

Lifestyle photos as well as photos documenting today's attire are included. As it was, the temperatures were perfect this afternoon and evening for the wearing of an ascot/cravat - something I acquired on my last trip to London, something I am attempting to wear unironically - hopefully not channeling my inner Thurston Howell III.

Sports jacket, shirt, & trousers - Brooks Brothers
Cravat - Harvie & Hudson, London
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Cap - Paul Stuart

Lifestyle photos from Montreal - dinner at Bar George, and scenery from Magill University and Place Ville Marie - included. 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Watchman

Jacket: BB GF
Trousers: O’Connells
Shoes: EG Litchfield 890 Last
Tie: Chipp Grenadine 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has turned cold, cold enough so that flannel can come out to play without causing heat prostration in the wearer. As it is, I've a book signing late this afternoon to attend, at the Frick Madison, which requires some level of formality of dress (the Gemeinschaft of the membership of the Frick is rather old-school), and it's been a while since I've donned a tie, so I'm taking advantage of the opportunity. 

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin (a gift from a generous friend)
Hat - Laird Hatters, London


----------



## Watchman

Shoes: GC Charles (C&J)
Trousers: O’Connells Flannels

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Dogrescuer

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC has turned cold, cold enough so that flannel can come out to play without causing heat prostration in the wearer. As it is, I've a book signing late this afternoon to attend, at the Frick Madison, which requires some level of formality of dress (the Gemeinschaft of the membership of the Frick is rather old-school), and it's been a while since I've donned a tie, so I'm taking advantage of the opportunity.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Wedgwood
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin (a gift from a generous friend)
> Hat - Laird Hatters, London
> 
> View attachment 92782
> View attachment 92783
> View attachment 92784
> View attachment 92785
> View attachment 92786
> View attachment 92787


Love the outfit, how long is that scarf please?


----------



## upr_crust

Dogrescuer said:


> Love the outfit, how long is that scarf please?


About six feet long, judging from the fact that it's longer than I am tall, and I'm 5'8".


----------



## Dogrescuer

upr_crust said:


> About six feet long, judging from the fact that it's longer than I am tall, and I'm 5'8".


Thanks, it's beautiful.


----------



## Dogrescuer

Watchman said:


> View attachment 92821
> 
> View attachment 92820


Nice look. Just saying I've never seen such high cuffs is that personal choice?


----------



## Watchman

Dogrescuer said:


> Nice look. Just saying I've never seen such high cuffs is that personal choice?


Thank you Sir. Yes, I enjoy a nice robust cuff on some of my trousers. Cheers!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC today is seasonably cool, but sunny and bright. Out of the clear blue sky, former colleagues of mine called to arrange lunch this afternoon, for which I was uncertain as to what to wear, but, being the vain creature that I am, and to ensure that my former colleagues know that I'm enjoying my retirement, I decided to dress up a bit. The temperature was perfect for a cashmere sports jacket, a hat, a scarf, and some gloves.

Sports jacket, boots & cap - Paul Stuart
Shirt, trousers, vest & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Ascot - Harvie & Hudson
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin


----------



## Dogrescuer

Love the boots, I can't wear anything with a heel because of my disability, but they're awesome.


----------



## wee5

All denim jeans with classic black dress shoes


----------



## William Kazak

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today is seasonably cool, but sunny and bright. Out of the clear blue sky, former colleagues of mine called to arrange lunch this afternoon, for which I was uncertain as to what to wear, but, being the vain creature that I am, and to ensure that my former colleagues know that I'm enjoying my retirement, I decided to dress up a bit. The temperature was perfect for a cashmere sports jacket, a hat, a scarf, and some gloves.
> 
> Sports jacket, boots & cap - Paul Stuart
> Shirt, trousers, vest & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Ascot - Harvie & Hudson
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> 
> View attachment 92836
> View attachment 92837
> View attachment 92838
> View attachment 92839
> View attachment 92840
> View attachment 92841


I like the jacket and the boots.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is partly overcast, with breaks of sunshine, and seasonably cool temperatures. For many, today is Black Friday, but, for me, sartorially, today is Brown Friday.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Corneliani
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Cufflinks - of unknown origin - a museum gift shop, most likely
Braces - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Boots - Paul Smith
Hat - Laird Hatters, London
Scarf - Ralph Lauren Purple Label


----------



## Watchman

Cardigan: Epaulet
Shirt: CT
Trousers: Peter Christian (Harris Tweed)
Tie: David Donahue
Shoes: EG DOAK Dover

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Watchman said:


> View attachment 92892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardigan: Epaulet
> Shirt: CT
> Trousers: Peter Christian (Harris Tweed)
> Tie: David Donahue
> Shoes: EG DOAK Dover
> 
> Happy Sunday!


 Great pants, and well tailored. To those who believe you always have to have cuffs, get lost. The sweater also, really fine. A paisley tie has the ability to take a mass of color and swirl it together in a semi-abstract way in which no stripe, dotted or otherwise patterned tie can approximate, it's very traditional and colorful if the colors are chosen properly and I think your tie does not quite fit that bill


----------



## Watchman

Peak and Pine said:


> Great pants, and well tailored. To those who believe you always have to have cuffs, get lost. The sweater also, really fine. A paisley tie has the ability to take a mass of color and swirl it together in a semi-abstract way in which no stripe, dotted or otherwise patterned tie can approximate, it's very traditional and colorful if the colors are chosen properly and I think your tie does not quite fit that bill


Thank you for the kind words Sir. And yes, the tie is the weakest link in this ensemble. I have several good brown paisley’s which would produce the desired effect you mentioned. I think your admonition has inspired me to go that route next time I don these garbs.

Cheers!


----------



## Watchman

Jumper: O’Connell’s Donegal 
Trousers: JPress
Shirt: LL Bean OCBD
Shoes: Church’s Grafton in Burgundy Crup

Happy Monday!


----------



## DCR

Those dark oak Dovers though....nice


----------



## upr_crust

The afternoon in NYC is cold, but after cloudiness earlier, is now sunny. I have a members' event at the Met Museum to attend this evening, and thought that I would do honor to the occasion by getting dressed for it. As it is, the cold is giving me an excellent reason to don a flannel three-piece suit, one I've not worn since it was last cold.

Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Saks Fifth Avenue house brand
Braces (not shown) - Lewin
Pocket square - vintage and unlabeled
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## Figuringitout

I am very late to the game and still trying to figure out my personal style as I approach middle age, if this belongs more in the trad forum let me know and I'll move it.



























Pure cashmere topcoat, Harris Tweed sport coat, cotton turtleneck, moleskin pants, wingtips.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC, after a day of rain and high winds, is sunny but much colder, though entirely appropriate for December. The holiday party cycle has begun - this evening's is a party at a boutique interior designer's showroom and living space. She is, from all descriptions, a maximalist, her designs harking back to a grander era, such that I thought it fitting that I "maximalize" myself for the occasion. Not knowing the coat room situation at this venue, I've opted for a cap, rather than a proper hat, if only to ensure that nothing untoward will happen to my headgear, but, otherwise, I'm letting my taste for formality out for a nice long walk.

Suit, scarf, cap & shoes - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC, after a day of rain and high winds, is sunny but much colder, though entirely appropriate for December. The holiday party cycle has begun - this evening's is a party at a boutique interior designer's showroom and living space. She is, from all descriptions, a maximalist, her designs harking back to a grander era, such that I thought it fitting that I "maximalize" myself for the occasion. Not knowing the coat room situation at this venue, I've opted for a cap, rather than a proper hat, if only to ensure that nothing untoward will happen to my headgear, but, otherwise, I'm letting my taste for formality out for a nice long walk.
> 
> Suit, scarf, cap & shoes - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Pocket square - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> 
> View attachment 93093
> View attachment 93094
> View attachment 93095
> View attachment 93096
> View attachment 93097
> View attachment 93098


. Just cannot go wrong with a Charvet tie!


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

I'm wearing a plaid Armani shirt from Saks, which I must have purchased in the early Eighties. It's in a cotton/wool blend, with big flap pockets making a big horizontal line, right where I need it most - across my chest. It's an interesting shirt, with buttons only extending halfway-down - clearly designed for being worn untucked _(no-doubt ideated as ski chalet clothing for the Italian Alps)._

Beneath that, is a white cotton boatneck raglan-sleeved sweater, cut-off just below my pecs, with massive additions of thick knit fabric at the shoulders - long diamonds running from traps to elbows. This isn't enough. I'm not V-shaped enough, yet. I think that it needs thick oval pads added at deltoid level. I have to buy 'Large' shirts, to get sleeves which _(almost)_ reach my wrists. Otherwise, I'm a 'Small' _(even after forty years of lifting - and particularly now that our new Ketovore foodway has returned DW and me to the weights listed on our first drivers' licenses)_.

Beneath that, is a white long-sleeved tee _(size 'Small' - and it's not a snug fit)_. 

I'm wearing some low-rise stretch jeans, which an admirer gave my Personal Trainer, when the admirer_ (reported as having cheated one of his own admirers - the then-third-richest man in our state - in addition to false-invoicing many construction clients - in addition to shoddily constructing several spec mansions within shouting distance of an ambassador, a banking titan, and an unforgiving family of Argentinian billionaires)_. Anyway, the admirer *made the mistake of listening to my Trainer (himself, straight from having his own looks ruined by New York photographers),* who got him to cut off his enviable bangs, and to grease his hair _("for that sophisticated New York look")_. One thing led to another, and the admirer _(until that moment, a local icon of wholesome muscularity - the apple-cheeked farmboy/construction guy *we all wished we could be*)_ lost his enviable subcutaneous fat - and the interstitial fat _(marbling, if you're talking about beef)_ which had doubled the aesthetic effect of his muscularity - started wearing EYE MAKEUP, in addition to the hair goop, gave away all his _"Pre-sophisticate"_ clothes, and fled to Manhattan, where *nobody is impressed*_ (despite a media campaign and several self-funded photoshoots with famous photogs - and the usual Instagram whatever). _ New York Sophisticates are a-dime-a-dozen. Wholesome farmboys with thick bangs, on the other hand, are rare, and welcome anywhere. Big mistake...

Anyway, I've got a lot of expensive clothes from his wholesome _'Star-of-the-Bachelor-Auction'_ days, since my Trainer is too massive for most of them. I'm the last person on the PLANET to need any more clothes. So, naturally I get them... The jeans _(the only blue denim in this house)_ fit me surprisingly-well, considering that they once fit a guy with massive glutes, quads, and hamstrings.

Oh, and I'm wearing some low-rise dark brown boots, of the type one would wear, probably, for cutting wood at that conceptual chalet in the Italian Alps. Later, for a meeting, I'll wear a dark brown plaid Tom James suit _(which, mirabile dictu, actually fits me)._


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
Boy I'm really glad you decided not to accompany that with pictures.😁


----------



## Watchman

Suit: BB 1818
Shirt: CT
Tie: Robert Talbot
Shoes: Alden Color 4 Cordovan Medalion Cap Toe Bluchers 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## upr_crust

Prisoner of Zendaline said:


> I'm wearing a plaid Armani shirt from Saks, which I must have purchased in the early Eighties. It's in a cotton/wool blend, with big flap pockets making a big horizontal line, right where I need it most - across my chest. It's an interesting shirt, with buttons only extending halfway-down - clearly designed for being worn untucked _(no-doubt ideated as ski chalet clothing for the Italian Alps)._
> 
> Beneath that, is a white cotton boatneck raglan-sleeved sweater, cut-off just below my pecs, with massive additions of thick knit fabric at the shoulders - long diamonds running from traps to elbows. This isn't enough. I'm not V-shaped enough, yet. I think that it needs thick oval pads added at deltoid level. I have to buy 'Large' shirts, to get sleeves which _(almost)_ reach my wrists. Otherwise, I'm a 'Small' _(even after forty years of lifting - and particularly now that our new Ketovore foodway has returned DW and me to the weights listed on our first drivers' licenses)_.
> 
> Beneath that, is a white long-sleeved tee _(size 'Small' - and it's not a snug fit)_.
> 
> I'm wearing some low-rise stretch jeans, which an admirer gave my Personal Trainer, when the admirer_ (reported as having cheated one of his own admirers - the then-third-richest man in our state - in addition to false-invoicing many construction clients - in addition to shoddily constructing several spec mansions within shouting distance of an ambassador, a banking titan, and an unforgiving family of Argentinian billionaires)_. Anyway, the admirer *made the mistake of listening to my Trainer (himself, straight from having his own looks ruined by New York photographers),* who got him to cut off his enviable bangs, and to grease his hair _("for that sophisticated New York look")_. One thing led to another, and the admirer _(until that moment, a local icon of wholesome muscularity - the apple-cheeked farmboy/construction guy *we all wished we could be*)_ lost his enviable subcutaneous fat - and the interstitial fat _(marbling, if you're talking about beef)_ which had doubled the aesthetic effect of his muscularity - started wearing EYE MAKEUP, in addition to the hair goop, gave away all his _"Pre-sophisticate"_ clothes, and fled to Manhattan, where *nobody is impressed*_ (despite a media campaign and several self-funded photoshoots with famous photogs - and the usual Instagram whatever). _ New York Sophisticates are a-dime-a-dozen. Wholesome farmboys with thick bangs, on the other hand, are rare, and welcome anywhere. Big mistake...
> 
> Anyway, I've got a lot of expensive clothes from his wholesome _'Star-of-the-Bachelor-Auction'_ days, since my Trainer is too massive for most of them. I'm the last person on the PLANET to need any more clothes. So, naturally I get them... The jeans _(the only blue denim in this house)_ fit me surprisingly-well, considering that they once fit a guy with massive glutes, quads, and hamstrings.
> 
> Oh, and I'm wearing some low-rise dark brown boots, of the type one would wear, probably, for cutting wood at that conceptual chalet in the Italian Alps. Later, for a meeting, I'll wear a dark brown plaid Tom James suit _(which, mirabile dictu, actually fits me)._


Damn, and I thought I had a reasonably interesting life - in comparison to this, I live in a moated monastery (albeit, one with 5G wifi . . .).


----------



## Figuringitout

*







*
Vintage Lands End sport coat, Express turtleneck, vintage dark green Dockers cords. For some reason I couldn't get the green in the cords to pop no matter where I took the photo but they're clearly green to the naked eye. Need to improve my photography skills.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is overcast and mild here in NYC today, after rain yesterday into this morning. I've a holiday party to attend this evening, at the Frick, one that is not formal, but guests are encouraged to look festive for the occasion.

I had originally thought of wearing my double breasted velvet smoking jacket, as it's a very seasonally appropriate shade of red, but then thought about my dark green corduroy jacket, picked up on sale in London this past summer. I then was intrigued to try both, with exactly the same accessories - shirt, neckwear, trousers, braces, etc. - to see what the change of one item would do to the look. The results of this experiment I display below.

For the record, I am wearing the green jacket - the velvet is too warm for the weather this evening.

Red double breasted smoking jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
Dark green corduroy jacket - Favourbrook
Shirt & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Ascot - Harvie & Hudson
Cufflinks - DVVS NYC - custom made
Braces & trousers - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
The green outfit is one of the best I've seen you in post retirement, really fine. I like the ascot shoved down a bit as you've done, so it isn't obtrusive. I even like the elf shoes, but the socks suck, scorpions crawling up your ankles.


----------



## Figuringitout

upr_crust said:


> The weather is overcast and mild here in NYC today, after rain yesterday into this morning. I've a holiday party to attend this evening, at the Frick, one that is not formal, but guests are encouraged to look festive for the occasion.
> 
> I had originally thought of wearing my double breasted velvet smoking jacket, as it's a very seasonally appropriate shade of red, but then thought about my dark green corduroy jacket, picked up on sale in London this past summer. I then was intrigued to try both, with exactly the same accessories - shirt, neckwear, trousers, braces, etc. - to see what the change of one item would do to the look. The results of this experiment I display below.
> 
> For the record, I am wearing the green jacket - the velvet is too warm for the weather this evening.
> 
> Red double breasted smoking jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Dark green corduroy jacket - Favourbrook
> Shirt & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Ascot - Harvie & Hudson
> Cufflinks - DVVS NYC - custom made
> Braces & trousers - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
> 
> View attachment 93236
> View attachment 93237
> View attachment 93238
> View attachment 93239
> View attachment 93240
> View attachment 93241
> View attachment 93242
> View attachment 93243


I really like the ascot, I've asked for a couple for Christmas. I feel it's really under rated/stigmatized. Time for a come back


----------



## Watchman

Jumper: O’Connells Undyed Shetland 
Trousers: O’Connells Flannels
Shirt: LL Bean
Shoes: EG Windermere in Burgundy Crup

Happy Monday!


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
Undyed? There are actually sheep that color? My, my. Good looking outfit. Cuffs pretty high though (I mentioned that only because somewhere there are starving children who have no cuffs at all).


----------



## Watchman

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> Undyed? There are actually sheep that color? My, my. Good looking outfit. Cuffs pretty high though (I mentioned that only because somewhere there are starving children who have no cuffs at all).


Alas, I am well acquainted with the deprived children of which you speak, they are mine! I have 4 of them and they are always complaining of starvation. Hopefully they do not eat my lovely sweaters...


----------



## bernoulli

Long time no see. Some recent fits.


----------



## upr_crust

Yesterday's news today. NYC is anticipating rain and wind for some 36 hours, starting early this afternoon, but, in the interim, the weather was fair enough, albeit cold, to allow me to attend a museum gala at the Morgan Library last night, affording me some leeway in the interpretation of "black tie" (the invitation said "festive dress"). It was cold enough such that I was happy to be wearing velvet (and a hefty overcoat) for the walk from my apartment to the Morgan. Last night's attire was a mix of things that I've not worn in a while (some a great while). I think that the combinations worked, but, as they say of late, YMMV.

Velvet jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue
Tuxedo trousers - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Ede & Ravenscroft
Bow tie and dress set - Budd, London
Waistcoat - Polo Ralph Lauren
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC

A few "lifestyle" photos, from the party have been included.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Yesterday's news today. NYC is anticipating rain and wind for some 36 hours, starting early this afternoon, but, in the interim, the weather was fair enough, albeit cold, to allow me to attend a museum gala at the Morgan Library last night, affording me some leeway in the interpretation of "black tie" (the invitation said "festive dress"). It was cold enough such that I was happy to be wearing velvet (and a hefty overcoat) for the walk from my apartment to the Morgan. Last night's attire was a mix of things that I've not worn in a while (some a great while). I think that the combinations worked, but, as they say of late, YMMV.
> 
> Velvet jacket - Saks Fifth Avenue
> Tuxedo trousers - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Bow tie and dress set - Budd, London
> Waistcoat - Polo Ralph Lauren
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> A few "lifestyle" photos, from the party have been included.
> 
> View attachment 93475
> View attachment 93476
> View attachment 93477
> View attachment 93478
> View attachment 93479
> View attachment 93480
> View attachment 93481
> View attachment 93482
> View attachment 93483
> View attachment 93484


Great outfit and great pictures of what looks like a wonderful evening.
Color me jealous.


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> Great outfit and great pictures of what looks like a wonderful evening.
> Color me jealous.


To stoke your jealousy even more (or perhaps merely to satisfy your curiosity), see the following URL for the official photos from last night's festivities:






Morgan York Photos and Premium High Res Pictures - Getty Images


Find Morgan York stock photos and editorial news pictures from Getty Images. Select from premium Morgan York of the highest quality.



www.gettyimages.com


----------



## Watchman

Jumper: John Laing Cashmere 
Trousers: JPress
Shoes: RL Cordovan Marlow (C&J)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## upr_crust

Last night, in the leftover rain of the previous 36 hours of NYC weather, my husband and I hosted a gathering of friends in our modest home in honor of the holiday season (and the presence of some guests from out of town). In keeping with the festive spirit of the season, I decided to drag out the most flamboyant of my formal wear pieces, the peacock dinner jacket, which I accessorized in equally festive style, as I was at home, and within my own domain, writing my own fashion rules. I did try my latest acquisition, opera pumps, with my ensemble for the evening, but opted instead for velvet slippers - evidence of both looks are presented for your edification.

A few "lifestyle" photos are included as well - a good time was had by all (certainly, the Champagne disappeared quickly!).

The attire:

Dinner jacket - New & Lingwood
Formal shirt & tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
Tie - vintage J Press
Vintage cummerbund
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## sensible

Upr_crust, I have not posted in a while, but I am always pleased to look at your pictures. I see that your evening wear is as tastefully elegant an your daytime suits.
I particularly like the deep blue single breasted velvet jacket and the burgundy double breasted model in a similar cloth. I don't know if your ever read Gentleman's 
Gazette, but they have some good articles. 

One item which he models, and which he admits is practically impossible to find nowadays, is a formal overcoat with satin lapels. He also posted a picture, perhaps 
from Apparel Arts of the 1930's, of these coats in both single breasted and double breasted versions. I certainly do not have such an overcoat, and I don't think that 
even you have one, do you? They are beautiful, but it is getting difficult to even find a paletot overcoat let alone one of those! 

On that website I mentioned Sven also discusses the very subtle difference between black and midnight blue tuxedoes. Some people just call a regular navy color 
midnight blue, but it is really much darker. Do you have such a tuxedo? 

Keep up the outstanding work,
Steve


----------



## sensible

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today is seasonably cool, but sunny and bright. Out of the clear blue sky, former colleagues of mine called to arrange lunch this afternoon, for which I was uncertain as to what to wear, but, being the vain creature that I am, and to ensure that my former colleagues know that I'm enjoying my retirement, I decided to dress up a bit. The temperature was perfect for a cashmere sports jacket, a hat, a scarf, and some gloves.
> 
> Sports jacket, boots & cap - Paul Stuart
> Shirt, trousers, vest & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Ascot - Harvie & Hudson
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> 
> View attachment 92836
> View attachment 92837
> View attachment 92838
> View attachment 92839
> View attachment 92840
> View attachment 92841





upr_crust said:


> Last night, in the leftover rain of the previous 36 hours of NYC weather, my husband and I hosted a gathering of friends in our modest home in honor of the holiday season (and the presence of some guests from out of town). In keeping with the festive spirit of the season, I decided to drag out the most flamboyant of my formal wear pieces, the peacock dinner jacket, which I accessorized in equally festive style, as I was at home, and within my own domain, writing my own fashion rules. I did try my latest acquisition, opera pumps, with my ensemble for the evening, but opted instead for velvet slippers - evidence of both looks are presented for your edification.
> 
> A few "lifestyle" photos are included as well - a good time was had by all (certainly, the Champagne disappeared quickly!).
> 
> The attire:
> 
> Dinner jacket - New & Lingwood
> Formal shirt & tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Tie - vintage J Press
> Vintage cummerbund
> Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
> Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 93518
> View attachment 93519
> View attachment 93520
> View attachment 93521
> View attachment 93522
> View attachment 93523
> View attachment 93524
> View attachment 93525
> View attachment 93526
> View attachment 93527





sensible said:


> Upr_crust, I have not posted in a while, but I am always pleased to look at your pictures. I see that your evening wear is as tastefully elegant an your daytime suits.
> I particularly like the deep blue single breasted velvet jacket and the burgundy double breasted model in a similar cloth. I don't know if your ever read Gentleman's
> Gazette, but they have some good articles.
> 
> One item which he models, and which he admits is practically impossible to find nowadays, is a formal overcoat with satin lapels. He also posted a picture, perhaps
> from Apparel Arts of the 1930's, of these coats in both single breasted and double breasted versions. I certainly do not have such an overcoat, and I don't think that
> even you have one, do you? They are beautiful, but it is getting difficult to even find a paletot overcoat let alone one of those!
> 
> On that website I mentioned Sven also discusses the very subtle difference between black and midnight blue tuxedoes. Some people just call a regular navy color
> midnight blue, but it is really much darker. Do you have such a tuxedo?
> 
> Keep up the outstanding work,
> Steve





upr_crust said:


> Last night, in the leftover rain of the previous 36 hours of NYC weather, my husband and I hosted a gathering of friends in our modest home in honor of the holiday season (and the presence of some guests from out of town). In keeping with the festive spirit of the season, I decided to drag out the most flamboyant of my formal wear pieces, the peacock dinner jacket, which I accessorized in equally festive style, as I was at home, and within my own domain, writing my own fashion rules. I did try my latest acquisition, opera pumps, with my ensemble for the evening, but opted instead for velvet slippers - evidence of both looks are presented for your edification.
> 
> A few "lifestyle" photos are included as well - a good time was had by all (certainly, the Champagne disappeared quickly!).
> 
> The attire:
> 
> Dinner jacket - New & Lingwood
> Formal shirt & tuxedo trousers - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Tie - vintage J Press
> Vintage cummerbund
> Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
> Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> 
> View attachment 93518
> View attachment 93519
> View attachment 93520
> View attachment 93521
> View attachment 93522
> View attachment 93523
> View attachment 93524
> View attachment 93525
> View attachment 93526
> View attachment 93527





upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC today is seasonably cool, but sunny and bright. Out of the clear blue sky, former colleagues of mine called to arrange lunch this afternoon, for which I was uncertain as to what to wear, but, being the vain creature that I am, and to ensure that my former colleagues know that I'm enjoying my retirement, I decided to dress up a bit. The temperature was perfect for a cashmere sports jacket, a hat, a scarf, and some gloves.
> 
> Sports jacket, boots & cap - Paul Stuart
> Shirt, trousers, vest & pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Ascot - Harvie & Hudson
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> 
> View attachment 92836
> View attachment 92837
> View attachment 92838
> View attachment 92839
> View attachment 92840
> View attachment 92841



Upr_crust, I have long admired your balmoral boots; they look so much more elegant with a suit or sports jacket than the (much easier to fin) blucher style.
It took a wwhile, but I finally found some at a company in Columbia called Beckett Simonon. They might not be as high quality as your boots from Paul Stuart, 
but I think that they are a good boot, and an excellent product for the money. You do have to wait about three months while they make them for you, but I am
very pleased with the result. As I do with virtually every item of clothing, when I like a certain style, I often buy it in multiple colors. I now have these balmoral
boots in black, dark brown, bordeaux/cordovan color and tan. In the picture, they are in the foreground left.

Keep posting your beautiful pictures,
Steve


----------



## upr_crust

sensible said:


> Upr_crust, I have not posted in a while, but I am always pleased to look at your pictures. I see that your evening wear is as tastefully elegant an your daytime suits.
> I particularly like the deep blue single breasted velvet jacket and the burgundy double breasted model in a similar cloth. I don't know if your ever read Gentleman's
> Gazette, but they have some good articles.
> 
> One item which he models, and which he admits is practically impossible to find nowadays, is a formal overcoat with satin lapels. He also posted a picture, perhaps
> from Apparel Arts of the 1930's, of these coats in both single breasted and double breasted versions. I certainly do not have such an overcoat, and I don't think that
> even you have one, do you? They are beautiful, but it is getting difficult to even find a paletot overcoat let alone one of those!
> 
> On that website I mentioned Sven also discusses the very subtle difference between black and midnight blue tuxedoes. Some people just call a regular navy color
> midnight blue, but it is really much darker. Do you have such a tuxedo?
> 
> Keep up the outstanding work,
> Steve





sensible said:


> Upr_crust, I have long admired your balmoral boots; they look so much more elegant with a suit or sports jacket than the (much easier to fin) blucher style.
> It took a wwhile, but I finally found some at a company in Columbia called Beckett Simonon. They might not be as high quality as your boots from Paul Stuart,
> but I think that they are a good boot, and an excellent product for the money. You do have to wait about three months while they make them for you, but I am
> very pleased with the result. As I do with virtually every item of clothing, when I like a certain style, I often buy it in multiple colors. I now have these balmoral
> boots in black, dark brown, bordeaux/cordovan color and tan. In the picture, they are in the foreground left.
> 
> Keep posting your beautiful pictures,
> Steve


First off, thank you for the kind compliments on my postings - they are much appreciated. 

As for your questions, I have never owned a format overcoat with satin lapels. I do not believe that I've ever seen one, in fact, outside of illustrations such as you reference. The closest coats that I own to that level of formality are my chesterfield coats, with velvet collars - one a single-breasted model in mid-blue covert cloth from Charles Tyrwhitt; two double breasted ones, one lightweight, in navy blue, from Turnbull & Asser in London, the other in a quite heavy and dense wool, in black, from Paul Stuart, which is the one that I wore Wednesday for the Morgan Library party. I would have to check their detailing to see if the qualify as "paletots" as per Sven's definition (or Wikipedia's). 

As for the color of my current tuxedo, it is a midnight blue, and it is the trousers from that tux that I wore with the navy velvet jacket, again for the Morgan Library party on Wednesday. It is a very dark navy, and does photograph darker than it is in real life. It was a serendipitous find - a Phineas Cole tuxedo on sale, the last of its kind on the rack, and in my size. I also have a pair of standard black tuxedo trousers for use with my very non-standard dinner jackets. 

As for your boot purchases, wear them in good health. The balmoral boots which I own I have been fortunate enough to find on sale, over the years - the brown pair you referenced in in your quotation of me I've owned for over a decade, as is my black pair from Stuart's. I did buy a pair of black leather and suede semi-brogue dress boots from J Fitzpatrick last year some time, which were marked as factory seconds (there was a flaw in the suede on the throat of the boot - not especially noticeable, and only visible when I would sit down). For the deep discount offered, I took the plunge.

As for Beckett Simonon, I have no direct knowledge of their products, but was with a friend from out of town this past weekend who has pairs of boots from them, and has been pleased with them - certainly from a price/value perspective. Your experience would seem to echo that.


----------



## Watchman

Jacket & Vest: BB
Trousers: Joseph Abboud MTM
Boots: Enzo Bonafe Mahogany Cordovan Oxford Boots

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Melanie222

Today I'm wearing this evening dress








I was lucky to find it here and just fall in love with it.
By the way, it is always great to see pics of men who take care of themselves and like dressing up. Your styles are inspiring!


----------



## sensible

upr_crust said:


> Back after a day of casual attire in anticipation of a rain storm that barely materialized. I had intended to wear another suit today, but discovered that it was rather badly wrinkled, so I opted for brown glen plaid, rather than blue, though with the same choice of shirt and tie as I had originally intended.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Yves Saint Laurent
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Seifter Associates
> 
> View attachment 34142
> View attachment 34143
> View attachment 34144
> View attachment 34145
> View attachment 34146
> View attachment 34147





upr_crust said:


> Back after a day of casual attire in anticipation of a rain storm that barely materialized. I had intended to wear another suit today, but discovered that it was rather badly wrinkled, so I opted for brown glen plaid, rather than blue, though with the same choice of shirt and tie as I had originally intended.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Yves Saint Laurent
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Seifter Associates
> 
> View attachment 34142
> View attachment 34143
> View attachment 34144
> View attachment 34145
> View attachment 34146
> View attachment 34147





upr_crust said:


> Back after a day of casual attire in anticipation of a rain storm that barely materialized. I had intended to wear another suit today, but discovered that it was rather badly wrinkled, so I opted for brown glen plaid, rather than blue, though with the same choice of shirt and tie as I had originally intended.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Yves Saint Laurent
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Seifter Associates
> 
> View attachment 34142
> View attachment 34143
> View attachment 34144
> View attachment 34145
> View attachment 34146
> View attachment 34147





upr_crust said:


> Back after a day of casual attire in anticipation of a rain storm that barely materialized. I had intended to wear another suit today, but discovered that it was rather badly wrinkled, so I opted for brown glen plaid, rather than blue, though with the same choice of shirt and tie as I had originally intended.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Yves Saint Laurent
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Seifter Associates
> 
> View attachment 34142
> View attachment 34143
> View attachment 34144
> View attachment 34145
> View attachment 34146
> View attachment 34147





upr_crust said:


> Back after a day of casual attire in anticipation of a rain storm that barely materialized. I had intended to wear another suit today, but discovered that it was rather badly wrinkled, so I opted for brown glen plaid, rather than blue, though with the same choice of shirt and tie as I had originally intended.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Yves Saint Laurent
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Seifter Associates
> 
> View attachment 34142
> View attachment 34143
> View attachment 34144
> View attachment 34145
> 
> 
> 
> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back after a day of casual attire in anticipation of a rain storm that barely materialized. I had intended to wear another suit today, but discovered that it was rather badly wrinkled, so I opted for brown glen plaid, rather than blue, though with the same choice of shirt and tie as I had originally intended.
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - Yves Saint Laurent
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Pocket square - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Seifter Associates
> 
> View attachment 34142
> View attachment 34143
> View attachment 34144
> View attachment 34145
> View attachment 34146
> View attachment 34147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> srmd22 - sorry to hear of your burglary. I hope that you are able to replace the stolen items quickly.
> 
> Monday, and a mild, if somewhat humid day is predicted for the weather. My husband and I are meeting friends for drinks after work, a well-groomed posse, as it happens, so choice of attire for today was a matter of some contemplation. As it is to be rather humid, I eliminated my first choice of one of my three-piece suits, and opted instead for this double-breasted suit, in a lightweight super 140's fabric (very comfortable, but with a penchant for wrinkling - everything has its advantages and disadvantages).
> 
> Suit & shirt - Brooks Brothers MTM
> Tie - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
> Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
> Braces - Lewin
> Pocket square - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> I realize that you posted this over three years ago, but I noticed that a member said that he is not usually a fan of brown suits, although he likes this one. Actually, I think it is unfortunate that the color brown is much maligned as a choice in menswear, and I am glad to see that you frequently wear it. We are in good company because Alan Flusser devotes a few paragraphs to describe the elegance of brown suits as a viable and elegant alternative to the more common gray and blue in his book _Dressing the Man_.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Paul Fredrick usually has a nice selection of clothing in brown as well as double breasted suits and three-piece models. Sometimes these styles are a little difficult to find.
> 
> 
> Some men seem to shy away from the windowpane pattern. Retailers sometimes complain that suits in this pattern overstay their welcome in their stores. I really like this pattern in the brown suit you feature in this post. I have noticed that you own several other suits with a window pane pattern, and all of them look very nice regardless of whether the windowpane is in shades of grey, blue or earth tones
> 
> Steve
> 
> View attachment 34533
> View attachment 34534
> View attachment 34535
> View attachment 34536
> View attachment 34537
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 34146
> View attachment 34147
Click to expand...

I realize that you posted these pictures over three years ago, but noticed that a member said that he is not usually a fan of brown suits, but that he likes this one. I wish to say that I am a fan of brown suits, and I am pleased that you wear them. They provide a welcome change of pace to the greys and blues of which we see so much. We are in good company because Allan Flusser writes about how elegant browns can look in Dressing the Man; I applaud this because I think the color is often unfairly criticized. Fortunately Paul Fredrick usually has a nice collection of suits in shades of brown as well as double breasted suits and three piece suits. Men often shy away from DB models as well as the windowpane patterns you often wear, and retailers remark that suits in this pattern often overstay their welcome in their stores. In my humble opinion, in the same way that brown is an underrated color in mens clothing, the windowpane is an underrated pattern.


----------



## Watchman

sensible said:


> I realize that you posted these pictures over three years ago, but noticed that a member said that he is not usually a fan of brown suits, but that he likes this one. I wish to say that I am a fan of brown suits, and I am pleased that you wear them. They provide a welcome change of pace to the greys and blues of which we see so much. We are in good company because Allan Flusser writes about how elegant browns can look in Dressing the Man; I applaud this because I think the color is often unfairly criticized. Fortunately Paul Fredrick usually has a nice collection of suits in shades of brown as well as double breasted suits and three piece suits. Men often shy away from DB models as well as the windowpane patterns you often wear, and retailers remark that suits in this pattern often overstay their welcome in their stores. In my humble opinion, in the same way that brown is an underrated color in mens clothing, the windowpane is an underrated pattern.


Great thoughts here. However, I have watched the quality of Paul Fredrick drop off drastically in the last few years. A decade ago, they were still a solid source for quality trousers and ties. I believe their suits were half canvassed once upon a time. The trousers were made in Italy by Zanelli I believe and when procured on sale, represented some of the best quality to value ratio found anywhere. Sadly, they have discontinued their made in Italy trousers and the suits are no longer half canvassed...

They used to have 3 tiers of neckties. The cheapest being made overseas. The mid tier ties were either made in USA or Italy. The 7 fold Italian made ties were fantastic and on par with the best of BB. I have around a bakers dozen of the 7 folds and they are wearing like iron. I think I will pass them to my sons soon. I do not think any of PF ties are made here or in Italy anymore...

I still have many pieces of PF old school merchandise in my collection. But many of those pieces are now 7+ yrs old. I am working and saving to replace them with items from O'Connells as needed.

Cheers!


----------



## upr_crust

sensible said:


> I realize that you posted these pictures over three years ago, but noticed that a member said that he is not usually a fan of brown suits, but that he likes this one. I wish to say that I am a fan of brown suits, and I am pleased that you wear them. They provide a welcome change of pace to the greys and blues of which we see so much. We are in good company because Allan Flusser writes about how elegant browns can look in Dressing the Man; I applaud this because I think the color is often unfairly criticized. Fortunately Paul Fredrick usually has a nice collection of suits in shades of brown as well as double breasted suits and three piece suits. Men often shy away from DB models as well as the windowpane patterns you often wear, and retailers remark that suits in this pattern often overstay their welcome in their stores. In my humble opinion, in the same way that brown is an underrated color in mens clothing, the windowpane is an underrated pattern.


For whatever psychological or sartorial reason, I always feel more relaxed in a brown suit than in a blue or grey one, and thus have a number of them in my wardrobe. As for windowpanes, I find that windowpane suits look good on me, and hence I have any number of them as well. 

I've never owned any suits from Paul Fredrick, and my partner only had one sports jacket, which was nice enough, for the modest price, but was cut rather boxily. I've not bought anything from Paul Fredrick in a long while. I used to buy their tab-collared shirts with French cuffs - a rare combination in RTW shirts - but have had shirts thus configured made for me through Brooks Brothers, and have stopped buying the RTW versions from PF.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is sunny and only seasonably cool this afternoon, and, after my stylistic excesses of this past weekend, I had need of wearing something more "normal" (within the range of what I consider "normal attire"). Today's suit is one of my favorites, and was perfect for doing some pre-Christmas window shopping (or, conversely, some recon on what might go on sale come December 26th).

I experimented a bit, matching a striped shirt with a striped suit, and balanced off with a bold paisley tie. I leave for your judgment whether the experiment was a success or not.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
Boots - J Fitzpatrick
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Homburg - Lock, London


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> The weather is sunny and only seasonably cool this afternoon, and, after my stylistic excesses of this past weekend, I had need of wearing something more "normal" (within the range of what I consider "normal attire"). Today's suit is one of my favorites, and was perfect for doing some pre-Christmas window shopping (or, conversely, some recon on what might go on sale come December 26th).
> 
> I experimented a bit, matching a striped shirt with a striped suit, and balanced off with a bold paisley tie. I leave for your judgment whether the experiment was a success or not.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
> Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - The Persian Shop, NYC
> Pocket square - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Boots - J Fitzpatrick
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Homburg - Lock, London
> 
> View attachment 93625
> View attachment 93626
> View attachment 93627
> View attachment 93628
> View attachment 93629
> View attachment 93630


Success! The tie is spectacular.


----------



## William Kazak

The overcoat is very nice.


----------



## sensible

I really love the beautiful paisley necktie with this suit. Stripes are the most elegant pattern in suitings, with chalk stripes even more so than other kinds of stripes, I believe.
Allan Flusser writes that a double breasted flannel chalk stripe suit is the most elegant of men's day suits. I like the shirt, but I think that it might shine more brightly, and get 
more attention, when paired with a solid colored suit. 

The balmoral boots are really outstanding. The subtlety of the two kinds of leather is especially pleasing. I often see dress boots in patterns of bold herringbone tweed 
and even glen plaid. I don't think that you have any of them, and I don't think that they look good. They represent another bold pattern, and it would be limited with what
kinds of outfits you could wear them.


----------



## William Kazak

sensible said:


> I really love the beautiful paisley necktie with this suit. Stripes are the most elegant pattern in suitings, with chalk stripes even more so than other kinds of stripes, I believe.
> Allan Flusser writes that a double breasted flannel chalk stripe suit is the most elegant of men's day suits. I like the shirt, but I think that it might shine more brightly, and get
> more attention, when paired with a solid colored suit.
> 
> The balmoral boots are really outstanding. The subtlety of the two kinds of leather is especially pleasing. I often see dress boots in patterns of bold herringbone tweed
> and even glen plaid. I don't think that you have any of them, and I don't think that they look good. They represent another bold pattern, and it would be limited with what
> kinds of outfits you could wear them.


I remember that I had a chalk strip suit when I was in high school. My father would take my brother and me to Robert Hall back in the day.


----------



## William Kazak

William Kazak said:


> I remember that I had a chalk strip suit when I was in high school. My father would take my brother and me to Robert Hall back in the day.


It was flannel.


----------



## sensible

When I compare how the plain white collar looks against the suit with how the body of the shirt appears, the latter seems to be in a mild 'competition' with the lovely suit. This is why the plain white gets the nod. Either a plain white, a plain blue or a blue shirt with a collar would all be excellent choices. Of course, this is only 'in my humble opinion.' Other members may disagree.


----------



## sensible

William Kazak said:


> It was flannel.


There is no better material for chalk stripe than a wool flannel. Yes, it is seasonal but, if one can afford to have several suits, wearing flannel in the cooler months makes one look really elegant.


----------



## upr_crust

Gentlemen - thank you all for your kind comments. 

The weather in NYC, like much of the country, has turned bitterly cold. My husband and I are going out to dinner this evening, and I am repeating my attire for Tuesday (as it was worn for only a few hours) in all things save for three - a different coat, hat, and boots. The change of coat is due to the cold - this evening's camel's hair coat is much warmer than the one I wore Tuesday - I can only wear today's coat when it is very cold, otherwise, it is too much insulation. Today's hat, similarly, is chosen for its insulating properties, as much as it makes me look like an extra from "Dr. Zhivago". Today's boots are an older pair of black balmoral boots, acquired many years ago at Paul Stuart's, under their own brand name. Cognoscenti of boot construction have since told me that they are Grenson Masterpieces. All I know is that they are well built and comfortable.

Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Hat - Seifter Associates
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## William Kazak

Love the camel overcoat and gloves combination!


----------



## Clintotron

Merry Christmas, ladies and gentlemen. My house wishes the best for you and yours for the next 365 days!


----------



## Winhes2

Clintotron said:


> Merry Christmas, ladies and gentlemen. My house wishes the best for you and yours for the next 365 days!
> View attachment 93667


Merry Christmas and happy new year Clintotron. Also, nice ensemble.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is partly cloudy, but seasonally temperate - certainly not the frigid temperatures of the past weekend. The highlight of my day was a trip to Tiffany's - my Tiffany quartz watch battery died, and thus I need to get it replaced, which at Tiffany's is something of an ordeal - one waits for a customer service rep - in my case, about 30 minutes. Ah, well, it did get me out of the house, and into the welter of tourists in town for the holiday week, and I did take a short side trip to Crockett & Jones, to look at what is on sale (lots of things, though few items to tempt me - at least for the moment).

I also took advantage of the weather to test drive one of my Christmas presents - today's bow tie. Its brother shall be featured with my next posting.

Suit & scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The Wallace Collection, London
Braces - New & Lingwood
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Edward Green, via Brooks Brothers
Overcoat - Adolfo
Hat - Laird Hatters, London


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC continues to be milder than normal for late December - a helpful thing, as I needed to conclude my dealings with Tiffany's. Happily, picking up my watch did not take anywhere near the amount of time that leaving it with Tiffany's did, allowing me more leisure time to window-shop, and generally avoid packs of slow-moving tourists.

As stated yesterday, I took the opportunity today to test drive my second Xmas present, today's bow tie. It is a curious shade of purple, looking almost blue in certain lights. I find the color to be attractive, even if I am uncertain as to its proper place on the spectrum.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Weybridge (As an aside, the local C & J has this shoe in my size in black on sale and very attractively priced, and, had I any reason whatsoever to buy it, I would, but so far I am opting for fiscal restraint.)
Overcoat - Brooks Brothers
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## upr_crust

The weather today has been milder than normal for late December in NYC, and I've taken full advantage of this, spending the afternoon on foot, strolling through midtown Manhattan. I decided to round out the week, and the year, with yet another bow tie, though not in as formal a mode as the previous days this week. Today's jacket, trousers, and boots have not seen the light of day in a long while, a situation which I have since cured.

Sports jacket - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's
Trousers - Paul Stuart
Pocket square - vintage, no brand name
Boots - Cheaney
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Winhes2

Manitoba Tartan vest
Light blue shirt to pick up vest's light blue line
Green wool tie to pick up vest's texture and dark green line
Square to pick up the greens, reds, and blue.
Navy suit


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ Squared away!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC was overcast, but mild, with highs about 13C/56F this afternoon, enabling one to eschew an overcoat, if one wore multiple layers. After a long stroll to lunch (from Murray Hill to Lincoln Center), my husband and I visited the Museum of Modern Art, and did our penance in trying to see the Christmas tree at Rockefeller Center. The following photos were the result. The large wall piece behind me in the one interior shot is actually a constantly changing 2-D "picture" - colors and forms will morph for several minutes, then the screen will go blank, and a new set of forms and colors will start to evolve.

My husband was inspired to wear something better than "basic" clothing - I followed suit.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is unnaturally warm today, with rain expected later on, a most inconvenient move on Mother Nature's part, as I am going to the opera this evening (Umberto Giordano's "Fedora"), but, not wishing to look like a ragamuffin at Lincoln Center, I've cobbled together an outfit that will withstand the weather yet look vaguely proper.

Suit - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Yves Saint Laurent
Cufflinks - DVVS, New York (now defunct)
Pocket square - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Crockett & Jones, model name Cobham (with Dainite soles, perfect for wet weather)


----------



## upr_crust

At the end of this month, there is (I hope) the distinct possibility that I will have occasion, in London, to wear the white tie ensemble which I bought in London this past summer. I have made a few additions to the ensemble more recently, and, in the spirit of testing (I used to be in IT - one discovers that one can never test enough), I decided to put them altogether, and see how they worked.

The latest acquisition was a formal shirt with wing collar and pique front, with button hole large enough to handle my best set of shirt studs - a happy accident of post-Xmas sales (thank you, Paul Stuart). That, combined with the formal slippers I recently purchased online from the UK, rounds out the indoor portion of my white tie attire.

For outerwear, for the purposes of travel, I've opted for a lighter weight overcoat, as the coat will be seeing service both in London and in Granada, Spain, and the black coat which I own will be too heavy (in insulative qualities and sheer weight) to be schlepped to two foreign cities. Ditto for my black Homburg - I have opted for my navy Lock homburg, to match the overcoat as shown, and because it suits my head and face much better than the black one.

I am still debating the pros and cons of acquiring a top hat, though that would be an acquisition taking either a vast amount of time (combing through vintage shops) or money (combing through Lock, Laird, and Bates in London).

Tailcoat, trousers, waistcoat, & bow tie - Ede & Ravencroft
Shirt - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks & studs - Deakin & Francis, London
Braces - Albert Thurston
Formal slippers - Broadland Slippers, UK
Overcoat & scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Lock, London


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> At the end of this month, there is (I hope) the distinct possibility that I will have occasion, in London, to wear the white tie ensemble which I bought in London this past summer. I have made a few additions to the ensemble more recently, and, in the spirit of testing (I used to be in IT - one discovers that one can never test enough), I decided to put them altogether, and see how they worked.
> 
> The latest acquisition was a formal shirt with wing collar and pique front, with button hole large enough to handle my best set of shirt studs - a happy accident of post-Xmas sales (thank you, Paul Stuart). That, combined with the formal slippers I recently purchased online from the UK, rounds out the indoor portion of my white tie attire.
> 
> For outerwear, for the purposes of travel, I've opted for a lighter weight overcoat, as the coat will be seeing service both in London and in Granada, Spain, and the black coat which I own will be too heavy (in insulative qualities and sheer weight) to be schlepped to two foreign cities. Ditto for my black Homburg - I have opted for my navy Lock homburg, to match the overcoat as shown, and because it suits my head and face much better than the black one.
> 
> I am still debating the pros and cons of acquiring a top hat, though that would be an acquisition taking either a vast amount of time (combing through vintage shops) or money (combing through Lock, Laird, and Bates in London).
> 
> Tailcoat, trousers, waistcoat, & bow tie - Ede & Ravencroft
> Shirt - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks & studs - Deakin & Francis, London
> Braces - Albert Thurston
> Formal slippers - Broadland Slippers, UK
> Overcoat & scarf - Turnbull & Asser
> Hat - Lock, London
> 
> View attachment 93900
> View attachment 93901
> View attachment 93902
> View attachment 93903
> View attachment 93904
> View attachment 93905


Hi Crusty, ever thought of wearing a top hat in your pictures? Do you own any of those?


----------



## The Great Garbanzo

Perfection!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Hi Crusty, ever thought of wearing a top hat in your pictures? Do you own any of those?


I currently don't own a top hat, but might get one when I am in London later this month.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is overcast, but the threat of showers has passed, and the temperatures are returning to more seasonal levels after a couple of days of very warm, humid weather. It's Friday, and in scanning my suit closet for something to wear that hasn't seen the light of day in a while, I selected this suit. I had originally matched it with a green ancient madder paisley tie, but, in selecting the other accessories, it became apparent that I needed a red tie, not a green one. Live and learn.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co.
Braces - Albert Thurston
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Santoni
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Cap - Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I currently don't own a top hat, but might get one when I am in London later this month.


How much do they cost these days?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> How much do they cost these days?


That depends very much on the quality, but good ones can cost the equivalent of several hundred dollars.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> That depends very much on the quality, but good ones can cost the equivalent of several hundred dollars.



Can you buy them off off Amazon or Ebay?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Can you buy them off off Amazon or Ebay?


In theory, I could, but buying a hat off the Internet is a very tricky thing, or, more to the point, my skull is a very tricky thing to fit into a hat.


----------

